# Photoencyclopedia of Romania



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.



This is a personal thread where I intend to present with images in high resolution, text descriptions and maps made by me some interesting places or other kind of objectives from Romania. If you intend to post a photo, please first send me a private message. I want to control stricly what is posted, in order to remain consistent with the concept and to mantain an unitary aspect of this thread.












*SELECTION OF BEST POSTS OF THE THREAD​*






*This is just a small selection, maybe of 200 post (hopefully I will have time to complete in following period) from the over 5,000 posts of the thread. You can open anytime the post with this summary by clicking in my signature on  Romania Photoencyclopedia Thread*.









 * HUMAN SETTLEMENTS AND CULTURE * 












*Muntenia*

Argeș County Bascoavele Monastery 429 *|* Câmpulung Muscel 1456 *|* Robaia Monastery 814 *|* Corbi 1170 , 1271 *|* Dragoslavele 2146 *|* Mateiaș Mausoleum 460 

Brăila County Brăila 1508 , 1605 

Bucharest Barbu Catargiu-Magheru-Bălcescu-Brătianu boulevards and University Square 108 , 429 

Buzău County Bâsca Roziliei 1366 *|* Cetățuia Hermitage 997 *|* Găvanu Hermitage 384 *|* Păltiniș 1843 *|* Săhăteni 912 *|* Siriu 1457 


Dâmbovița County Cobia Monastery 1632 *|* Dealu Monastery 1888 


Ilfov County Snagov Monastery 1748 , 1099 



Prahova County Bușteni 2086 *|* Cerașu 794 *|* Cheia Monastery 2055 *|* Comarnic 550 *|* Sinaia 150 , 572 , 903 *|* Slănic Salt Mine 27 *|* Starchiojd 1202 , 1710 *|* Suzana Monastery 53 , 2134

Romanian Plain Alexandria 223 *|* Comana Monastery 1661 





*Oltenia*


Vâlcea County  Bistrița Monastery & Gorges 24 *|* Ciungetu 1358 *|* Costești 1649 *|* Horezu Monastery 78 *|* Jgheaburi Hermitage 44 *|* Land of Loviștea 108 *|* Moșteni *|* Pahomie Hermitage 2049 328 *|* Păușa 135 *|* Râmnicu Vâlcea 1419 *|* St. John Hermitage 781 

Gorj County  Crasna din Deal 391 *|*  Telești 1080 *|*  Tismana Monastery 2115 , 1214*|* Unknown village 2131 


Mehedinți County Baia de Aramă 1090 *|* Gura Motrului Monastery 17 *|* Topolnița Monastery 1296 *|* Miscellaneous 1209 


The Oltenian Plain (Dolj and Olt counties Bechet 2045 *|* Calafat town 1695 *|* Dobrosloveni 1739 




*Transylvania*

Alba County Alba Iulia city 1693 *|* Blaj 102 , 1451 *|*Land of Motzi 753 , 1325 , 1356 *|* Roșia Montană 9 *|* Șureanu Resort 90 , 481 

Bistrița - Năsăud County Bistrița Bârgăului 93 *|* Romuli 1791 


Brașov County Bran 1016 *|* Holbav 1045 , 1315 *|* Poiana Brașov Resort 642 *|* Predeal 1523


Cluj County Baciu / Kisbács 1429 *|* Muntele Săcelului  1289 *|* Păltinei 1668 *|* Someșu Rece 1752


Land of Călata zone Huedin 1093 *|* Mărgău 1622 *|* Mera 1138 


Hunedoara County Cioclovina 234 *|* Petroșani 622 *|* Sarmisegetusa Regia - Dacian capital 234 , 810 



Mărginimea Sibiului ethnographic zone Fântânele 933 


Mureș County (the area not part of Székely Land)  Mureș River near Ocna Mureș 2079 *|* Stânceni 114 


Saxon villages and towns Alțâna  788 *|* Ațel 62 *|* Cincșor / Kli-Schink 1829 *|* Cisnădioara / Mächelsbärch 2088 *|* Meșendorf 153 *|* Richiș / Reichesdorf 1577 *|* Slimnic / Stulzembrich 1935 *|* Șomartin / Mirtesbärch 2052 

Sibiu County  Turnu Roșu 2102 


Székely Land Caracău Viaduct 597 *|* Lăzarea 705 *|* Micloșoara 687 *|* Satu Mare / Máréfalva 2145 *|* Sfântu Gheorghe / Sepsiszentgyörgy 1490 *|* Târgu Secuiesc / Kézdivásárhely 1562 *|* Văgani 1731 *|* Unknown village 2135 




Transylvanian Plain Vișea  1207 





*Banat*


Caraș Severin County Anina - Oravița Railway 1162 *|* Ciudanovița 40 *|* Oravița / Deutsch-Orawitz 1863 , 2125 

Timiș County Charlottenburg 1203 





*Crișana*


Bihor County Lorău 118 *|* Oradea 792 

Arad County Arad 212 





*Maramureș - Sătmar*


Land of Maramureș Borșa town and resort 120 *|* Moisei 138 *|* Budești 497 *|* Landscapes 2059



Satu Mare County Carei 529 







*Bukovina* 

Cities and towns Siret 181 , 270 *|* Vatra Dornei 1978 

Villages  Bilca 1067 *|* Land of Dorne Depression 50 , 339 , 714 *|* Moldovița 95 , 1092 , 1269 *|* Pârteștii de Sus 1864 *|* Straja 1303 *|* Vama 1534 *|* Volovăț 1424 

Monasteries Dragomirna Monastery 1130 *|* Moldovița Monastery 2 *|* Pojorâta Hermitage 452 *|* Putna Monastery 111 

Landscapes  1625 , 1687 , 1962 , 2092







*Moldavia* 

Bacău County Agăș 2127 *|* Palanca 43 


Galați County Galați 1441 


Iași County Hârlău 29 *|* Iași city 1733 


Neamț County Bistrița Valley 12 *|* Dreptu 1591 *|* Durău Hermitage 1266 *|* Grințieș 417 *|* Izvoru Muntelui Reservoir 1404 *|* Piatra Neamț 1511828 *|* Secu Monastery 232 *|* Sihăstria Monastery 818 *|* Vovidenia Hermitage 87 

Suceava County (area not part of Bukovina) Baia *|* 1438 *|*Bistrița Valley *|* 2149 *|* Broșteni *|* 970 *|* Găinești *|* 1297 *|* Slatina Monastery 88 






*Dobruja* 


Constanța County Constanța 795 *|* Fântâna Mare 635 *|* Ghindărești 1119 *|* Hârșova 371 *|* Istria / Істрія 1833 *|* Mamaia Resort 233 *|* Ostrov 70 *|* Saturn Resort 14 *|* Techirghiol Lake 10 *|* "Trajan's Wall" 20 

Tulcea County Babadag 499 *|* Greci 117 *|* Sarichioi 92 *|* Smârdan 77*|* Troesmis 1298 *|* Tulcea city 1626 

Miscellaneous Landscapes 83 , 644








*Roads and Railways* 


*Transfăgărășan Road*  619 , 2121 

*Tihuța Pass*  493 




* Archaeology * 

Gumelnița Neolithic Culture 708 , 729 *|* Rădeni prehistorical gold treasure 213




*Ships* 


Tudor Vladimirescu paddle steamer 673 


















 * N A T U R E * 














 *Danube Delta Biosphere* 340 , 388 , 494 , 930 , 1070 , 2035 , 2061 




*Gorges, canyons and rivers* 


* Iron Gates Natural Park (Danube Canyon)* 1103 , 1301 

*Olt Defile* 701 , 1442

*Defile of Upper Mureș Nature Park* 140 , 322 , 597 , 848 






*Other reserves and natural areas* Babadag Lake 1781 *|*Lower Prut Floodplain Nature Park 165 *|* Small Pond of Brăila Nature Park 791 , 1374 







*Mountains*


*Apuseni Nature Park* 301 , 563 , 1762


*Baiului Mountains* 539

*Bicaz Gorges-Hășmaș National Park* 291 , 1623 


*Bistrița Mountains* 1348

*Bucegi Mountains Nature Park* 157 

*Buila -Vânturarița National Park* 1711 , 2064 




*Ceahlău National Park* 304 , 324 , 621 , 1504 , 1621 , 2065 


*Cindrel Mountains and Natural Park* 11 


*Ciucaș Mountains* 1604 


*Cozia National Park* 2074 , 2116


*Făgăraș Mountains* 71 , 167 , 862 , 1368 , 1827 

*Godeanu Mountains * 119 , 2058 

*Gutâi Mountains * 1357 

*Latorița Mountains * 85 

*Leaota Mountains* 48 , 1345 

*Măcin Mountains and Măcin National Park* 1345 

*Muntele Mare Mountains* 401 

*Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park* 56 

*Obcinele Bucovinei Mountains* 785 

*Parâng Mountains* 113 , 745 

*Piatra Craiului National Park* 722 , 1526 , 2072 

*Piatra Mare Massif* 110 

*Rarău - Giumalău Mountains* 578 , 1813 

*Retezat Mountains National Park* 1378 , 2039 

*Rodna National Park* 863 , 1918 

*Rucăr - Bran Corridor* 116 , 301 

*Șureanu Mountains* 1754



*Țibleș Mountains* 1635


*Vrancea Mountains and Putna - Vrancea Nature Park* 1047 


*Vâlcan Mountains* 2080


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Moldovița Monastery, Bukovina*

Moldovița Monastery, Bukovina







​








2008 Roemenië 0068 Moldovita by porochelt, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Comana Nature Park*

Comana Nature Park​
​








clouds by *OpenEyes*, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mureș River near Lipova, Banat*

Mureș River near Lipova, Banat​
​










PA070243_DxO by ovionekenoby, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

Bucegi Mountains​

​










Reflecting winter by George Pancescu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Danube Delta







​












Danube Delta by dan_solea, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Apuseni Nature Park: Cetățile Ponorului Cave*

Apuseni Nature Park: Cetățile Ponorului Cave​



​







Cetatile Ponorului by ssorini, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

Rarău Mountains​

​








Piatra Soimului by LoO.^., on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Roșia Montană, Metaliferi Mountains, Transylvania*

Roșia Montană, Metaliferi Mountains, Transylvania​
​











DSC_4801 by 단 Dan, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Techirghiol Lake, Dobruja*

Techirghiol Lake, Dobruja​
​









Techirghiol Lake by Constantin Vlad 29, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cindrel Mountains*

Cindrel Mountains​

​











ice land by rossy_07, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bistrița Valley*

Bistrița Valley​
​







In its finest sector, between Vatra Dornei and Izvoru Muntelui Reservoir.


Adrian Botescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cozia National Park*

Cozia National Park​








Adrian Botescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Saturn*

Saturn​
​







beach from black sea by rossy_07, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Curtea de Argeș Monastery*

Curtea de Argeș Monastery​


​









Manastirea Curtea de Arges 5, Romania by Maria Nedelcu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cormaia, Bistrița - Năsăud County, Transylvania*

Cormaia, Bistrița - Năsăud County, Transylvania​



​






The village is a component of the town and spa Sângeorz Băi, in Rodna Mountains.




. by Ady Rangu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Gura Motrului Monastery, Mehedinți County, Oltenia*

Gura Motrului Monastery, Mehedinți County, Oltenia​













A well preserved and precious fortified complex founded at the end of 14th century and rebuilt in 1519 and in present form in 1642. The church has paintings from 1704.




manastirea gura motrului 1 by Dumby, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Deva*

Deva​
​








The Royal citadel built by the Hungarian kings in 13th century, on top of Dealul Cetății (Hill of th Citadel), an extinct volcano and natural reserve, covered in wild forests and filled with vipers




Fortress of Deva by diana_musteata, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vatra Dornei Resort*

Vatra Dornei Resort​










Adrian Botescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*"Trajan's Wall", Dobruja*

"Trajan's Wall", Dobruja​

​



Trajan's Wall (Valul lui Traian in Romanian) is the name used for several linear earthen fortifications (valla) found across Eastern Europe, in Moldova, Romania, and Ukraine. Contrary to the name and popular belief, the ramparts were not built by Romans during Trajan's reign. Furthermore, the association with the Roman Emperor may be a recent scholarly invention, only entering the imagination of the locals with the national awakening of the 19th century. Mediaeval Moldavian documents referred to the earthworks as Troian, likely in reference to a mythological hero in the Romanian and Slavic folklore.




There are three valla in Romania, in south-central Dobruja, extending from the Danube to the Black Sea coast, of 61, 54 and 59 km lenght. Scholars place their erection at different dates in the Early Mediaeval period, in the second half of the first millennium. Bulgarian historiography considers the fortifications were built by the First Bulgarian Empire as a defence against the various nomad groups roaming the North-Pontic steppes. On the other hand, several Romanian historians have tried to attribute at least part of the walls to the Byzantine Empire under emperors John I Tzimisces and Basil II, which controlled the region in the second part of the 10th century and throughout the 11th.

The commune Valu lui Traian (formerly Hasancea) is named after the vallum.





Valul lui Traian rupt de sateni by Radu Bucuta, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Buta Gorges, Retezat National Park*

Buta Gorges, Retezat National Park​
​










Cheile Butii by Ady Rangu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vidra Reservoir and Transalpina Resort*

Vidra Reservoir and Transalpina Resort​

​










Every Man should have his toy. by adrian.crapciu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

Rarău Mountains​












Adrian Botescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bistrița Gorges, Căpățânii Mountains*

Bistrița Gorges, Căpățânii Mountains​

​












Bistriţa Canyon by cod_gabriel, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vălișoara Gorges, Trascău Mountains*

Vălișoara Gorges, Trascău Mountains​

​








Cheile Valisoarei by Pierre Pichot Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iron Gates Nature Park (Danube Gorges)*

Iron Gates Nature Park (Danube Gorges)​

​









Parallel road and railway viaducts over the valley of one of Danube's tributaries, somewhere between Orșova and Turnu Severin.


Adrian Botescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Slănic salt mine*

Slănic salt mine​

​









Salt mine Unirea in Slanic Prahova - Romania by Miron Podgorean, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Olimp*

Olimp​


​










Olimp, Romania by lumi_13, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hârlău, Iași County, Moldavia*

Hârlău, Iași County, Moldavia​

​






The church of the former Princely Court, built in 1492.




Biserica curții domnești din Hârlău by Bogdan Apostoaia, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vaser Valley, Maramureș Mountains Nature Park*

Vaser Valley, Maramureș Mountains Nature Park​

​









Steam Train - on the Vaser river in Maramures - Romania by Miron Podgorean, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Saturn*

Saturn​
​









Romania - Black Sea by The Partridge Family, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului National Park*

Piatra Craiului National Park​

​






Piatra Craiului by Miron Podgorean, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ațel / Hetzeldorf, Saxon chair of Mediaș, Transylvania*

Ațel / Hetzeldorf, Saxon chair of Mediaș, Transylvania​
​







Certified in 1283, the village had initially a Romanesque church. It was one of the wealthiest localities from the chair, having the supreme jurisdiction (the right to absolve from, or condemn a man to death) and to keep weekly markets.

The present Lutheran church was built in 1380 as a (Catholic) Gothic hall. It has two 15th century bells. The fortification works of the church itself, as well as the ring of walls surrounding it, date from late 15th century.

The school in the village is certified in 1397.





Hetzeldorf (Ațel) by __Tobias__, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dintr-un Lemn Monastery, Oltenia*

Dintr-un Lemn Monastery, Oltenia​
​









The original, 16th century wooden church that gave the name of the monastery. Dintr-un Lemn means "from the wood of one tree".



Untitled by cod_gabriel, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

Danube Delta







​






Contrary to the popular belief, Danube Delta is not only lakes, marshes and canals. A part of it was dessicated (or was never a wetland, I don't know), part which is situated in the wst area between the Chilia and Sulin branches, and which is used for agriculture.




Electricitate galbena by Ovidiu Balaban, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

Ceahlău National Park​

​









IMG_20140826_163456 by iustin.o, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me: Bălcescu Boulevard*

Bucharest by me: Bălcescu Boulevard​


​












Bucharest: Bălcescu Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cindrel Mountains*

Cindrel Mountains​

​










hills by quarkon, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube near Brăila*

Danube near Brăila​


​











DSC_0586 by Martin - Born2Bike, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciudanovița, Banat, the radioactive village*

Ciudanovița, Banat, the radioactive village​


​





This is possibly the most sinister place in Romania. Uranium was extracted here up to the year 2000. People were coming to work here from all around the country, as were very well paid. The population numbered 35,000 at its peak, while today there are ~700. The enviroment is contaminated and signs forbidding the access are everywhere.

In 1950-1952, the uranium ore started being extracted by Russians and transported in ussr as war compensation. The Russians built a city with all the institutions. After being exhausted by the main deposits, the mines were given back to the Romanian state in 1963.

The photos shows the old, historical part of the village, not the industrial ghost-town.



imaRESITA​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iron Gates Nature Park*

Iron Gates Nature Park​

​








IR Train by Vlad0012, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rodna National Park & Biosphere Reserve*

Rodna National Park & Biosphere Reserve







​






Respiro. by Dan Vamanu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dobruja*

Dobruja​
​









DOBROGEA - Macii de tren by Andra MB, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Slănic: salt cave and lake*

Slănic: salt cave and lake​

​








What you see in photo is what remains from a cave in the salt mountain in town. The cave collapsed some years ago. It appeard following human exploitation of salt and was going some 20 meters through the salt mountain, leading to a larger room. In this room was a pond with the water staying solely on salt. This pond appears in photo.





Grota Miresei by bogdan.kavi, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Latoriței Mountains*

Latoriței Mountains​














Rudolf Nagy​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lake Razelm*

Lake Razelm














drumurilenoastre.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vovidenia Skete, Stânișoara Mountains, Moldavia*

Vovidenia Skete, Stânișoara Mountains, Moldavia​
​




Vovidenia is one of the 6 sketes belonging to Neamț Monastery and situated on a radius of 10 km around it.

Established in 17th century, the skete's present church is from 1857.



Facebook​






​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Slatina Monastery, Stânișoara Mountains, Moldavia*

Slatina Monastery, Stânișoara Mountains, Moldavia​
​










Built in 1553-1564 by ruler Alexandru Lăpușneanu, is his and his family burial place. The masons were locals but also some Transylvanians, which may explain the Renaissance architecture of the Princely House. The marble was brought from Hațeg (Transylvania). The lead used in roofs is from Poland. The 16th century murals have been mostly destroyed during the fights in 1821 and repainted in 1828. 



Wikipedia​






​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cuejdel barrier lake, Stânișoara Mountains*

Cuejdel barrier lake, Stânișoara Mountains​

​









Cuejdel is a lake formed by a natural dam, that appeared after landslides in 1978 and 1991. Since then, it continued to grow, presently being 1 km long and o average 138 m wide. Maximum depth is 16 m. The submerged forest (the bottom of the lake is covered with standing trees in various states of decomposition) has created new types of ecosystems and proliferation of some animal and plant species in a manner not specific for Romanian mountains.

The Stânișoara range extends on 2,100 km², being 60 km long.





Untitled by Wanaum, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Șureanu Resort, Șureanu Mountains, Transylvania*

Șureanu Resort, Șureanu Mountains, Transylvania​

​











Teleschiul Curmătura by Daniel Paraschiv, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bistrița Gorges, Căpățânii Mountains*

Bistrița Gorges, Căpățânii Mountains​

​









Cheile Bistritei Valcea2 by dorin_hara, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sarichioi / Сарікіой, Dobruja*

Sarichioi / Сарікіой, Dobruja​

​








Lipovan Russian (Old Believers) village on shore of Lake Razelm, with 3,415 Lipovans and 303 Romanians.




1097863_748040738601219_837965349389926390_o by livs crist, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bistrița Bârgăului, Bistrița - Năsăud County, Transylvania*

Bistrița Bârgăului, Bistrița - Năsăud County, Transylvania​

​







Is a village situated on Bistrița Ardeleană River (a tributary of Someș), between Călimani and Bârgău Mountains. The area is characterised by mountain forests with a rich fauna. Bistrița Ardeleană is the main contributor to Colibița Reservoir. The village is the seat of the homonimous commune, which beside Bistrița Bârgăului, includes Colibița village situated upstream. Initially, Colibița was situated in the area now covered by the lake, and with the construction of the dam, the village was relocated lower on valley.


The photo presents the small station of the railway along Someș Valley.



DSC_0024 by xrispixels, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iezer - Păpușa Mountains*

Iezer - Păpușa Mountains​

​











Lush forests leading into the snowy mountains by Horia Varlan, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Road to Moldovița, Obcinele Bucovinei Mountains*

Road to Moldovița, Obcinele Bucovinei Mountains​
​











Highway to Moldovita, Romania by DSLEWIS, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Metaliferi Mountains: Buceș - Vulcan Pass*

Metaliferi Mountains: Buceș - Vulcan Pass​
​









The pass connects Land of Motzi and Land of Zarand, going between Metaliferi Mountains (toward south) and Bihor Mountains (toward north). This is the ancient road of gold, by where both Dacians and Romans were transporting the metal extracted at roșia Montană / Alburnus Maior to Sarmisegetusa Regia (the Dacians) or across the Danube and further into Italy.




Vulcan Pass by JoB Colours and More, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Saint Ann Crater Lake, Harghita Mountains*

Saint Ann Crater Lake, Harghita Mountains​
​











Saint Ana Lake by alexandra militaru, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Galați*

Galați​
​







The Danube with the Măcin Mountains in distance




P9010112 by brianj.lowe, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Galbena Gorges, Apuseni Nature Park*

Galbena Gorges, Apuseni Nature Park​

​








Bihari-hegyek. Galbina. Eminenciás-esés. Eső után. by zedworks, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube at Călărași, Bărăgan Steppe, Muntenia*

Danube at Călărași, Bărăgan Steppe, Muntenia​
​











Crossing the river into Bulgaria by Buroak Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Comarnic, Prahova Valley, Muntenia*

Comarnic, Prahova Valley, Muntenia​

​










Comarnic by cipri.andrei.n, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Blaj, central Transylvania*

Blaj, central Transylvania​
​











DSC_4353 by Zoli Bulucz, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului National Park*

Piatra Craiului National Park​

​








Untitled by Toupicus, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Transfăgărășan Highway*

Transfăgărășan Highway​
​








Transfagarasan by D.LOS, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dragomirna Monastery, Bukovina*

Dragomirna Monastery, Bukovina​
​









@ Dragomirna by Andra Panduru, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tihuța Pass*

Tihuța Pass​
​







Piatra Fantanele, Tasuleasca Social by Cebanu Ghenadie
, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube at Giurgeni, Bărăgan Steppe, Muntenia*

Danube at Giurgeni, Bărăgan Steppe, Muntenia​
​










Unreal by akun2500, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Village in the Land of Loviștea, Oltenia*

Village in the Land of Loviștea, Oltenia​
​







Romania by temporale34, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest: Magheru Boulevard*

Bucharest: Magheru Boulevard

​







magheru by Dumby, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Mare Massif*

Piatra Mare Massif​
​








View from Piatra Mare by dan_solea, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Putna Monastery, Bukovina*

Putna Monastery, Bukovina​

​






The main foundation and resting place of Moldavia's greatest ruler, Stephen the Great (1457-1504), the monastery was established in 1466. The massive Treasure Tower is the only part remaining from the original complex. Present church dates from 1662 while the other buildings from 17-19th century. The monastery's museum displays many valuable works of medieval art, tapestries from 14-15th century, illuminated books etc.





îngeri by  Daniel Coşereanu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Oil wells and vineyards at Seciu, Prahova County, Muntenia*

Oil wells and vineyards at Seciu, Prahova County, Muntenia​

​







This is the area where in 1857, for the first time in the history of humankind, industrial oil production appeared, with world's first refinery being built at Ploiești in 1856. It is also Muntenia's best wine region.





Oil Wells and Wineyards by Andra MB, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Parâng Mountains*

Parâng Mountains​










carpath.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Stânceni, Defile of Upper Mureș Nature Park, Transylvania*

Stânceni, Defile of Upper Mureș Nature Park, Transylvania​
​










Stânceni_ by danielbumb75, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cindrel Mountains*

Cindrel Mountains​
​








Cindrel mountain by EliFaf, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rucăr*

Rucăr​
​











Sunset lights by tudor.ghioc, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Greci village and Măcin Mountains, Dobruja*

Greci village and Măcin Mountains, Dobruja​









Ice Box​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lorău, Defile of Crișul Repede, Crișana*

Lorău, Defile of Crișul Repede, Crișana​











Facenbook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Godeanu Mountains*

Godeanu Mountains​
​








One of the most remote ranges in Romania, you barely can meat anybody anytime on these mountains extending on ~330 km² and reaching 2,291 m.


Mihai Păcuraru 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rodna National Park & Biosphere Reserve*

Rodna National Park & Biosphere Reserve







​





Rodna National Park by pavla.sediva, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Voroneț Monastery, Bukovina*

Voroneț Monastery, Bukovina









​









Voronet - Bucovina Romania by Lucchese Fabrizio, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iron Gates Nature Park*

Iron Gates Nature Park​











all-free-photos.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Străoști, Prahova County, Muntenia*

Străoști, Prahova County, Muntenia​










verdaspirito.org​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Șureanu Mountains*

Șureanu Mountains​











raremus.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Grohotiș Mountains*

Grohotiș Mountains​
​






They cover ~300 km² and reach 1,768 m. 



Puritatea de toamnă by dani81_const, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Somewhere in Bukovina*

Somewhere in Bukovina​










Bucovina Turism​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Techirghiol Lake, Dobruja*

Techirghiol Lake, Dobruja​
​




And Tuzla television tower



Lighthouse by **oana** , on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat National Park*

Retezat National Park​










patrick.smartclass.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brăila*

Brăila​











Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sinaia*

Sinaia​












Fotografie Aeriana Braila - Galati​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cladova, Zarand Mountains, Banat*

Cladova, Zarand Mountains, Banat​

​











Village Cladova by romeo c., on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*View from Sarichioi / Сарікіой, Lake Razim, Dobruja*

View from Sarichioi / Сарікіой, Lake Razim, Dobruja


​








2014 - 077 Sarichioi by sebastianana, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Me;endorf / Meschenderf (Meschendorf), Chair of Rupea, Transylvania*

Meșendorf / Meschenderf (Meschendorf), Chair of Rupea, Transylvania​
​








14th-16th century fortified church



P1000189 by Gabhan Camas Chros, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest: Hill of the Patriarchate*

Bucharest: Hill of the Patriarchate​
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hârșova, ancient Carsium, Dobruja*

Hârșova, ancient Carsium, Dobruja​









cetatidintrecut.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me










Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Plateau: aerial view*

Bucegi Plateau: aerial view​











Miruna Găman​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Deva city and citadel*

Deva city and citadel​
​







Dealul cetății by Daniel Paraschiv, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Parâng Resort, Parâng Mountains*

Parâng Resort, Parâng Mountains​

​







_DSC3851 by thenoizz, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Transfăgărășan Highway*

Transfăgărășan Highway​
​








Transfagarasan by Ciprian Andrei, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Siret, Bukovina*

Siret, Bukovina​
​







The town (population 7,976) was Moldavia's second capital, between (1354–1388), after Baia (1343–1354) and being followed by Suceava (1388–1564). 





03.iunie2014-19h06'-0004-6197 by marsonyc, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bohodei Peak, Vlădeasa Mountains*

Bohodei Peak, Vlădeasa Mountains​
​












Kilátás az Istenek havasáról by katkaszabo, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mehedinți Plateau Geopark near Godeanu village*

Mehedinți Plateau Geopark near Godeanu village​

​






Mehedinți Plateau Geopark is a protected zone created in 2005 that includes karstic areas and ten types of ecosystems. Here are found some of Romania's finest caves, which are not open for visiting.





DSC_0536 by baiazid99, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*One of the southern valleys of Făgăraș Mountains*

One of the southern valleys of Făgăraș Mountains​
​






While the northern valleys are around 12 - 15 km long if measured in straight line, the southern ones reach 30 km in straight line and much more if the lenght of the river or road is measured. For example, the southern section of Transfăgărășan, from top (from Bâlea Lake) to Vidraru Dam is 60 km. An immense forested wilderness, with tens of major rivers and hundreds of streams, waterfalls, canyons and other wonders, thriving with wild animals.






Hiking in the Fagaras Mountains, Romania by Cristiana Bardeanu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Apuseni Nature Park: Sighiștel Canyon*

Apuseni Nature Park: Sighiștel Canyon​

​






The area of Romania with the greatest density of caves, over 200 on a surface of only 10 square km. The Sighiștel Valley is 9 km long and half of this distance the river goes between vertical walls. Here are the finest and most important caves in Romania and some of the most important in the world: Altar Stone, Coliboaia, Măgura and many others.





Canyon by dorelchis, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Summer evening in Pașcani, the Moldavian Plateau*

Summer evening in Pașcani, the Moldavian Plateau​

​






The city (population 33,745) is the second largest urban center in Iași County.



Orasul Paşcani intr-o noapte de Iulie by SoulTroughLens, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Church in Brad, Land of Zarand, Transylvania*

Church in Brad, Land of Zarand, Transylvania​
​





Couldn't find info about construction but from the simplicity of the nave, I guess is one of the 14-15th century churches built by Romanian knyazes (village noblemen). The upper part of the tower seems to be added in 20th century.



Biserica Ruda 12 Apostoli by Andras Diana, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me











Bucharest: Cobălcescu Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Măcin Mountains*

Măcin Mountains​
​










 P1040551_1920x1080 by Ciprian Lucian, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Siret River in Iași or Suceava County*

Siret River in Iași or Suceava County​

​








Siret river by cove_adrian, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Metaliferi Mountains*

Metaliferi Mountains​
​









Adrenaline by Andras Diana, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Izvoru Muntelui Reservoir*

Izvoru Muntelui Reservoir​
​








Romanian countryside by ralucaostasz, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Prahova Valley*

Prahova Valley











Through a Train Window by mandalaybus (away in Panama & Colombia), on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mărișel, Gilău Mountains, Transylvania*

Mărișel, Gilău Mountains, Transylvania










Marisel 2008 (118) by dan_nistrar, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube at Seimeni, Dobrogea*

Danube at Seimeni, Dobrogea











IMG_8641 by Sophie 5, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cerna River*

Cerna River













river by stp42, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Pângărați Monastery, Neamț County, Moldavia*

Pângărați Monastery, Neamț County, Moldavia​







Established in 1460, present church from 1560



manastirea pangarati by dana_fedeles, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vama, Bukovina*

Vama, Bukovina











la tara by Bogdan2021, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Procession at Horezu Monastery*

Procession at Horezu Monastery












basilica.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube - Black Sea Canal at Medgidia, Dobruja*

Danube - Black Sea Canal at Medgidia, Dobruja










2012-05-03-1699 by tonykliemann, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bukovina*

Bukovina









Mist 3 (1 of 1) by Bogdan2021, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest: University Square*

Bucharest: University Square










bucuresti by yony_ro, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Transfăgărășan Highway*

Transfăgărășan Highway










On the edge by andrei030, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Somewhere in Trascău Mountains*

Somewhere in Trascău Mountains









Winter sunbath by Apachioara, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bistrița / Bistritz*

Bistrița / Bistritz









Urban view by crisbodnar, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Izvoru Muntelui Reservoir*

Izvoru Muntelui Reservoir










pe barajul bicaz by dana_fedeles, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube - Black Sea Canal*

Danube - Black Sea Canal near Agigea









2012-05-03-1629 by tonykliemann, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Plateau*

Bucegi Plateau








Hiking in the Carpathians by mircea2309, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brăila*

Brăila​






Fotografie Aeriana Braila - Galati​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mărișel, Gilău Mountains, Transylvania*

Mărișel, Gilău Mountains, Transylvania










Marisel - decembrie 2014 by Apachioara, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vama Veche*

Vama Veche









Plaja centrala din Vama Veche, rising sun. by cosminux, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Arad: the Anthony of Padua Catholic Church*

Arad: the Anthony of Padua Catholic Church​






Built in 1902-1904, the lenght and width are 43 x 17 m and the height 56 m.



DSC_0085_c by Chris'sCorner, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The prehistoric treasure from Rădeni*

The prehistoric treasure from Rădeni​







Most people (Romanians included) are not aware that Europe didn't begin with the Greeks but with the older and more advanced Neolithic cultures that developed on the territories of Serbia, Romania and Bulgaria. 

In fact, this area of Balkans and of the Carpathian Basin was the second most important in the old history after the Near East. Some of the achievements of the Balkan-Carpathian Neolithic populations: the discovery of the proto-writing, of the the metallurgy and of the wheel, were adopted (through cultural migration) by the populations from Near East and will lead to their progress and apparition of the highly hierarchysed society and of the state (Sumer, Egypt), in a period when the Balkan-Carpathian populations were suffering the destructive invasion of the Indo-Europeans, that put an end to their flourishing cultures (like Cucuteni). Had the Indo-Europeans not arrived, is possible that the state would have appeared in Southeast Europe and not in Near East.

While the amazing Neolithic cultures from Romania disappeared after the IE invasion, the level of material culture remained nevertheless higher than in most of Europe (except for Greece), as proven by the many discoveries of high artistic quality, including many gold treasures from Bronze and Iron ages.

Here is one of those treasures, discovered at Rădeni, Neamț County and usually displayed at the Museum in Piatra Neamț. photo nevertheless is taken during an itinerant exhibition, during the time when this exhibition was hosted at the National History Museum in Bucharest.



Romania-XII-X century BC- by Mary590(mariadespina) , on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vama, Bukovina*

Vama, Bukovina​





Adrian Popan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Beclean, Bistrița - Năsăud County, Transylvania*

Beclean, Bistrița - Năsăud County, Transylvania​








Frozen River Someș and a pedestrian bridge between the two parts of the town.

Beclean is the ancestral home of the Bethlens, one of the main Hungarian noble families.




below zero by gotecske, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Olt*

Defile of Olt






Valea Oltului by Belizarie, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Parâng Mountains*

Parâng Mountains​






Rânca Resort can be spoted



2015-02-16_19-42-21 by Stancioiu Alin , on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bihor Mountains*

Bihor Mountains







A Nagybihar gerincén ....... by katkaszabo, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Nucșoara, foothills of Făgăraș Mountains, Muntenia*

Nucșoara, foothills of Făgăraș Mountains, Muntenia​









One of the finest villages of Muntenia and Romania, Nucșoara (476 inhabitants) was also the most important center of anticomunist partisans in Romania, the group from here lasting until 1958. 

Situated at an elevation of 876 m, the village is surrounded by magnificent forests and by two hills of 1,000 m.



Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Măcin Mountains*

Măcin Mountains









P1040576_1920x1080 by Ciprian Lucian, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Putna Monastery, Bukovina*

Putna Monastery, Bukovina










Lecture du journal by Judith Ott, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iași: Golia Monastery*

Iași: Golia Monastery








432 by Ligne 4, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Alexandria, capital of Teleorman County, Muntenia*

Alexandria, capital of Teleorman County, Muntenia










DSC04380 by d3xmeister, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Urviș de Beiuș, Bihor County, Crișana*

Urviș de Beiuș, Bihor County, Crișana










Hello !!! by Iuliu I., on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

Ceahlău National Park











Toaca Peak - 1907m - Ceahlau National Park by Ovidiu Ronin, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Țigănești Monastery north of Bucharest*

Țigănești Monastery north of Bucharest​








The monastery is situated close to DN1, the most circulated road in Romania, and for that reason is familiar to many people living in or coming to Bucharest.

Established at the beginning of 17th century, the present church is from 1799-1812 with its external mosaics created in 1895. The building of the museum (first photo) dates from 1848. 

The monastery has a very rich treasure of old objects and is famous for its shops where much or most of the liturgical vetements of the Orthodox priests in Romania are made.



ankaberger.blogspot.ro​






​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cindrel Mountains Nature Park*

Cindrel Mountains Nature Park










500 years old Abies tree by paleo_bear, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Harghita / Hargita Mountains*

Harghita / Hargita Mountains










Untitled by Nagy Barna, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lainici Monastery, Defile of Jiu National Park, Oltenia*

Lainici Monastery, Defile of Jiu National Park, Oltenia​









patriarhia.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Șinca Veche prehistorical forest, Land of Făgăraș, Transylvania*

Șinca Veche prehistorical forest, Land of Făgăraș, Transylvania












Virgin Forest, Sinca Veche by craciunmircea, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Țarcu Mountains*



PRIMEVAL said:


> Țarcu Mountains​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Secu Monastery, Neamț County, Moldavia*

Secu Monastery, Neamț County, Moldavia​







Alah Ja Ja Bin​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mamaia during the carnival*

Mamaia during the carnival​







click.ro​






​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sanctuary at Sarmisegetusa Regia, the Dacian capital*

Sanctuary at Sarmisegetusa Regia, the Dacian capital











Grădiștea Muncelului - Cioclovina Nature Park, Șureanu Mountains


Romania de vis​






​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Pângărați Monastery, Neamț County, Moldavia*

Pângărați Monastery, Neamț County, Moldavia​









Established in 1460 as a wooden skete, will be rebuilt in stone in 1560. The old church (not in photos) dates from that year. The bell tower was added in 1642. The new church (in photos) is contemporary.


/ioannago.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Maramureș Mountains Nature Park: Vaser Valley​









zigzagprinromania.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

Făgăraș Mountains










Sign on Moldoveanu Peak by Danny_Gi, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Slănic salt mine*

Slănic salt mine









DSC_0432.jpg by Catalin Adler, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Maramureș*

Maramureș










Two forms of transport by CharlesFred, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube at Capidava, Dobruja*

Danube at Capidava, Dobruja​







Leontina Deacu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rucăr​







The church was built in 1779-1786 by an Aromanian merchant established here. The paintings are from 1783.




Romania_2015_02_10_11_52_39 by James Hyndman, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Coiba Mare Cave, Apuseni Nature Park*

Coiba Mare Cave, Apuseni Nature Park​







A variant of the photo from previous page


Cosmin Berghean​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Firiza Reservoir, Gutâi Mountains, Northwest Romania*

Firiza Reservoir, Gutâi Mountains, Northwest Romania​








The dam was built in 1964. The lake is 1 km wide and 3 km long.




IMG_20131006_123949 by NicoleDesign, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ceahlău National Park​







Daniel Danielu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Enisala Stronghold*

Enisala Stronghold​







Facebook​













[/QUOTE]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Turda Gorges, Trascău Mountains*

Turda Gorges, Trascău Mountains










Cheile Turzii #1 by Quark' nick , on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Peleș Castle*

Peleș Castle








Peles castle by gabystanly, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bicaz Gorges*

Bicaz Gorges










békás szoros by bankutitimi, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sohodol Gorges, Vâlcan Mountains*

Sohodol Gorges, Vâlcan Mountains










Sohodol by Lussia T, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Beu River, Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park*

Beu River, Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park










Beu River by Danut Berbece, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*English presentation of Gorj County, Oltenia*

English presentation of Gorj County, Olteniay​








Gorj is the Oltenian zone with the most original peasant culture and together with Vâlcea County, a paradise of mountain forests with endless wild valleys, canyons and other wonders, together with two incredible defiles that cross the Carpathians into Transylvania: Defile of Jiu (33 km long) in Gorj County and Defile of Olt (47 km) in Vâlcea County. There are no words to describe the beauty of these places, as the next movie may convince you:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ghimeș - Făget / Gyimesbükk, Székely Land, Transylvania*

Ghimeș - Făget / Gyimesbükk, Székely Land, Transylvania​







Until 1918, it was a border village between Hungary and Romania and as such, it had an important and large railway station designed by Hungarian architect Ferenc Pfaff. The main building of the station was 102m long and 13m wide, comparable in size and elegance with the railway stations of Szeged and Fiume.


In 2002, it had a population of 5,340; out of them, 2720 were Hungarians, 2522 were Romanians and 71 were Csangos. As to religion, 58.03% of the villagers are Roman Catholics, while 41.44% of them belong to the Romanian Orthodox Church.




gyimesbükk by bankutitimi, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Acropolis of Tulcea, ancient Aegyssus*

Acropolis of Tulcea, ancient Aegyssus​







Claboo Media​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Latorița Valley*

Latorița Valley​







Flowing between Căpățânii and Latorița mountains




P8078259_1824x1368 by dorupau, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Port of Drobeta - Turnu Severin*

Port of Drobeta - Turnu Severin​








amiralul.info​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Depression of Giurgeu / Gyergyói, Székely Land, Transylvania*

Depression of Giurgeu / Gyergyói, Székely Land, Transylvania​







It is the flat area around Gheorgheni city, surrounded by the mountain ranges of Giurgeu (to the east), Gurghiu (to the west), Harghita (to the south) and Călimani (to the north). Historically, was one of the medieval Székely comitati or chairs, similar to the other depressions from Eastern Carpathians.

In photo, the village of Ditrău / Ditró.





Gyergyóditró by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Nămăești, Land of Muscel, Muntenia*

Nămăești, Land of Muscel, Muntenia​









The village is known primarily for the cave monastery, which is certified in 1368 but can be much older.


liaionas​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains (middle) and Piatra Craiului Mountains (distance)*

Bucegi Mountains (middle) and Piatra Craiului Mountains (distance)












Romania_2015_02_07_14_56_09 by James Hyndman, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cernica Monastery near Bucharest*

Cernica Monastery near Bucharest​








The fortress of cells in St. George Island (the northern island), dating from 1832-1842. 



Kostas Xenos​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me











Bucharest: Flag Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

Bucharest by me








Bucharest: Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Mureș at Lunca Bradului, Transylvania*

Defile of Mureș at Lunca Bradului, Transylvania









Lunca Bradului, Romania by Hanna Hammer, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*River Olt near Băile Tușnad, Harghita Mountains, Transylvania*

River Olt near Băile Tușnad, Harghita Mountains, Transylvania​










This is Olt's first, smaller and lesser known defile. The river separates the Ciomatu Massif from the rest of Harghita Mountains. Ciomatu is where the Saint Ann crater lake, Tinovu Mohoș and other post-volcanic natural objectives are situated. The forests of the area are very pure and filled with many bears.





Postcard by bogdan_novac, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

Ceahlău National Park​







Daniel Danielu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Gura Humorului, Bukovina*

Gura Humorului, Bukovina









Gura Humorului, January 2015 by Robert Ungurianu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Confluence Cerna - Danube at Orșova, Banat*

Confluence Cerna - Danube at Orșova, Banat










Cerna by Perutzu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Moșteni, Vâlcea County, Oltenia*

Moșteni, Vâlcea County, Oltenia​








Church built in 1752



mosteni3 by Biserici cu pictură murală din Oltenia, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Slănic salt mine - largest in Europe, most impressive in the world*

Slănic salt mine - largest in Europe, most impressive in the world










DSC_3468 by Mircea T., on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Somewhere in the Land of Bârsa, Transylvania*

Somewhere in the Land of Bârsa, Transylvania​








en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burzenland




din vremea macilor by The Partridge Family, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mangalia marina*

Mangalia marina








Freedom by Adrian Marinica, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Giurgiu seen across the Danube*

Giurgiu seen across the Danube​






From the Bulgarian city of Ruse



uni-ruse.bg​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Plateau*

Bucegi Plateau








Bucegi by Crina Niculescu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Neamț Citadel










Neamț Citadel by Adrian Marinica, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Praid / Parajd Salt Mine*

Praid / Parajd Salt Mine


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vama Veche*

Vama Veche










DSC_0480 by Crina Niculescu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Probota Monastery, Suceava County, Moldavia*

Probota Monastery, Suceava County, Moldavia
















DSC_0003 by Crina Niculescu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Copalnic - Mănăștur, Land of Chioar, Northwest Romania*

To make it more interesting, from now on the posts will have a different structure: 

- As the main title, there won't be the name of the location or objective but a descriptive formula, or a poetical reference to the subject, or a quotation from local folklore or from an author etc. 
- As a secondary title, with smaller characters, there will be the name of the location / objective.
- The color of the title and secondary title will be different from post to post, reflecting the significant color present in photo .






*THE QUIET HILLS*
Copalnic - Mănăștur, Land of Chioar, Northwest Romania




Octombrie in Copalnic Manastur by Vatra Chioreana - Revista Tarii Chioarului, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vatra Dornei, Bukovina*

*THE LONG WINTER*
Vatra Dornei, Bukovina




Vatra Dornei by Dani Croitor, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Maliuc, Danube Delta, Dobruja*

*WATERWORLD*
Maliuc, Danube Delta, Dobruja



A village on Sulina Branch. Like most villages in Delta, is not connected by road with the mainland, access is possible only by water.



DSC_8458 by F.Micki, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Baiului Mountains*

*WILDLIFE*
Baiului Mountains





culmea baiului by pozemarcu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Borzești, Bacău County, Moldavia*

*WHERE STEPHEN WAS BORN*
Borzești, Bacău County, Moldavia





Borzești is former village, now part of the city of Onești. It was at Borzești where, in 1433, Stephen the Great, most illustrious Romanian, was born.

The church, built in 1494, was dedidacated by Stephen to his childhood friend, killed by Tatars on this place.





Team building - PraleaI by someone10x, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*THE WHITE CITY*
Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár, Transylvania






White City by JAF12, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Azuga Resort, Prahova Valley*

*BETWEEN TWO MOUNTAINS, BETWEEN TWO PROVINCES*
Azuga Resort, Prahova Valley





Azuga is situated between Baiului and Bucegi mountains and at the historical border between Transylvania and Wallachia.




HPIM2320 by cosma2, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Măcin Mountains (Dobruja) seen across the Danube, from Galați (Moldavia)*

*FROM MOLDAVIA TO DOBRUJA*
Măcin Mountains (Dobruja) seen across the Danube, from Galați (Moldavia)






there, there by Claudiu Pintilie, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Stâna de Vale Resort, Vlădeasa Mountains, Crișana*

*FORESTLAND*
Stâna de Vale Resort, Vlădeasa Mountains, Crișana





Situated at an altitude of 1,100 m, Stâna de Vale is Bihor County's finest mountain resort. Photo is taken from the Poieni Peak (1,627 m), situated near resort.




the world at my feet by schassburg, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Păltiniș Resort, Cindrel Mountains, Transylvania*

*HEAVEN*
Păltiniș Resort, Cindrel Mountains, Transylvania




Heaven by Andrei Alexa, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Silistra (Bulgaria) - Călărași (Romania) ferry across Danube*

*THE BULGARIAN CONNECTION*
Silistra (Bulgaria) - Călărași (Romania) ferry across Danube





Silistra-Calarasi Ferry by Adventure Mate, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Buila - Vânturarița National Park*

*PREHISTORICAL BEAUTY*
Buila - Vânturarița National Park





oanamontana.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Neamț*

*THE ROCK*
Piatra Neamț




The city was historically known as Piatra. The "Neamț" particle was added to differentiate it from other localities with similar name. Piatra means "The Rock" and possibly the toponym dates from antiquity, when here (on one of the hills surrounding Piatra Neamț) was situated Petrodava, the most important Dacian city east of Carpathians.

In photo, the city is down in the valley, covered by fog .




Salolom urias-1972 by ghiduldrumetului, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hârșova fluvial port, Dobruja*

*THE HIGH BANK*
Hârșova fluvial port, Dobruja





IMG_5181 by richard_munden, on Flickr


----------



## Jarino (Jan 24, 2015)

Woow ...thank tou for posting these. :banana:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Somewhere in Trascău Mountains*

*THE GOLDEN AGE*
Somewhere in Trascău Mountains






In the hamlets and isolated households spread on the hills and valleys of Apuseni (Western Carpathians), people still live like in forgotten times. The wild nature, the architecture of ancestral appearance, the inhabitants disconnected from the modern life, give the feeling that these places escaped time, still living in the mythical Golden Age from Romanian folk tales.



culorile toamnei by voiky_c, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cotmeana Monastery, Argeș County, Muntenia*

*WHEN BYZANTIUM WAS ALIVE*
Cotmeana Monastery, Argeș County, Muntenia




Is one of the few structures in Wallachia built before the fall of Constantinople and reflecting the Byzantine architectural tradition and spirituality, together with monasteries Tismana and Cozia, with the Princely Church from Curtea de Argeș and few less significant others. Is also the oldest monastery from Wallachia, from 1292. The present church and surrounding walls dating from 1389. Here is the oldest bell from Wallachia, dating from 1385.


mihaiagafitei.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

*DAYLIGHT DREAM*
Bucegi Mountains




bivuac.wordpress.com​




















[/QUOTE]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Călimani National Park*

*THE GREAT OUTDOORS*
Călimani National Park




calatorindprinnaturasiprinlume.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Comana Monastery, the Romanian Plain, Muntenia*

*IMPALER'S PROJECT*
Comana Monastery, the Romanian Plain, Muntenia




Comana Monastery was founded and built in 1461 by Vlad Țepeș (Vlad the Impaler) as a monastery-fortress, with the destination of becoming his and his family's necropolis (each ruler built a monastery as his main foundation, with this purpose). Having fallen into disrepair, the original monastery was completely demolished and rebuilt in 1589 by Radu Șerban, future prince of Wallachia. Measuring 61m x 56m, the new monastery was fortified with defensive walls and five towers. It was restored between 1699 and 1703 by Serban Cantacuzino and again during the 18th and 19th centuries.




Manastirea Comana by dorin_hara, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș / Fogarasi Citadel, Transylvania*

*TRANSYLVANIAN RENAISSANCE*
Făgăraș / Fogarasi Citadel, Transylvania



An earth fortification existed here since 12th century. The stone castle was built starting with 1310. In 1521, will be transformed into a vast fortified system. In early 17th century new works contributed to the final, present aspect. It is one of the largest castles in Romania, second only to Hunedoara Castle. The dominant architectural style is Transylvanian Renaissance. The proper castle is surrounded by a Vauban-style fortress and a moat filled with water.

The fortress was the seat of the Comitatus of Făgăraș and for periods, was used as main residence by the princes of Transylvania. In 18th century was the seat of Greek-Catholic Bishopric of Transylvania. Over time, was also used as barracks by the Austrian troops and as prison. PResently, it hosts a museum, a hotel and a restaurant.






08483 (Castle Fagaras).jpg by alexander_budde, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Gura Portiței, Lake Razelm, Dobruja*

*THE SEA GATE*
Gura Portiței, Lake Razelm, Dobruja




Gura Portiței is a break in the thin strip of sandy land that separates Lake Razelm from Black Sea. By here, the fresh waters of the lake communicate with the salty waters of the sea. The nature is very pure and is one of the finest places in Romania. Together with Lake Razelm, is part of Danube Delta Biosphere Reserve.




Gura Portitei, Romania by Horia Dan, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ghimeș Pass, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*EASTCARPATHIAN EXPERIENCE*
Ghimeș Pass, Székely Land, Transylvania





Úton a Gyimesbe. by LaPanteraRosa., on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Buila - Vânturarița National Park*

*STONEWORKS*
Buila - Vânturarița National Park






Cheia Gorges


oanamontana.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Văratec and Agapia monasteries Neamț County, Moldavia*

*THE MONASTIC VILLAGES*
Văratec and Agapia monasteries Neamț County, Moldavia




Whith each of them having a community of around 400 nuns, they are among the largest Christian monasteries in the world. 

Văratec was established in 1785. The main buildings are from the first half of 19th century. Agapia was established in 1643. Main church is from 17th century and the fortress and houses from 19th century. They are situated in Stânișoara Mountains, inside the limits of Vânători - Neamț Nature Park, an area known for the beauty of the landscapes.





120508937​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sălaj County, Crișana*

*THE ROLLING HILLS OF SILVANIA*
Sălaj County, Crișana




Sălaj is one of the smallest and least popularized counties of Romania, a still mystery for most Romanians. 

The name of Sălaj in medieval documents, Silvania, is linked with the one of Transylvania: the Hungarians from Pannonia were calling Transylvania like that because was across and beyond Sălaj, that is, trans - Silvania. Two towns in Sălaj, Cehu Silvaniei and Șimleu Silvaniei, preserve the memory of the former name of the comitatus.

As the main corridor between Transylvania and Pannonia, Sălaj was strategically important in Roman times, as well in middle age and pre-modern periods. For this reason, Romans built here one of the biggest cities in Dacia, Porolissum, on the site and inheriting the name of an older Dacian settlement. This was Roman empire's farthest outpost into the endless land of Barbarians from northern and eastern Europe. 
In respect of architecture, Sălaj is known for the highest density of wooden churches in Romania: 92, on a territory of 3,864 km².

While there are no proper mountains in Sălaj (though there are two systems of low heights called Plopiș Mountains and Meseș Mountains), the landscapes are very beautiful, with villages hidden among picturesque hills covered in forests, orchands and agricultural lots.






120314009​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Găvanu Skete, Vrancea Mountains, Muntenia*

*THE SANDSTONE MOUNTAINS SETTLEMENT*
Găvanu Skete, Vrancea Mountains, Muntenia





Founded by peasants, the skete was established in 1707, the present wooden church dating from 1828. 

The skete is situated in a hard accesible place, in the southern part of Vrancea Mountains, in an area part of Buzău County. Few years ago, I tried to visit this skete and after wandering many hours through mountains, I got lost and had to renounce. The area is very beautiful, with the unique sandstone geology and pine forests.



robisoca.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Romania: aerial compilation*

*FLYING ABOVE NATURE AND HISTORY*
Romania: aerial compilation






Sequences from other films of the Ghid Video Turistic company, as well as new footage of some places that have not been presented by them till now. 

Put together, the images of places from various areas of Romania can give an idea and the unusual diversity and beauty of this country.





120464308​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*View toward Racoș, Brașov County, Transylvania*

*SOMEWHERE ON THE TRANSYLVANIAN OLT*
View toward Racoș, Brașov County, Transylvania






The village seen from one of the hills of Perșani Mountains, with the River Olt visible near the locality. Racoș is famous for its extinct volcano (not apparent in photo) with basalt columns and for the fine 17th century fortified castle.

Transylvanian landscapes, including Brașov County, are often characterized by flat-bottomed depressions surrounded by hills or mountains, creating a pleasantful sight.





Looking West by jiminius, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rânca Resort, Parâng Mountains, Oltenia*

*SKIING THROUGH CLOUDS*
Rânca Resort, Parâng Mountains, Oltenia







Vedere Ranca Papusa by rancaonline, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*LABYRINTH*
Danube Delta





The Danube Delta Biosphere Reserve is a labyrinth of water and land, made up of countless lakes, channels, islands at the end of a 2,860 km long river.


drumetuleclectic.ro/​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

*THE CALL OF NATURE*
Ceahlău National Park




AJ Kohn​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Trascău Mountains*

*NEVER ENDING MYSTERY AND POETRY*
Trascău Mountains






Almost winter by voiky_c, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Well in Crasna din Deal, Gorj County, Oltenia*

*ORGANIC ARCHITECTURE*
Well in Crasna din Deal, Gorj County, Oltenia





Some traditional cultures, including the Romanian one, have not seen the nature as a source of raw material but rather like a spiritual space, like a sacred entity that must be respected and where the human activity must follow some rules. This philosophy (which is apparent in many songs, tales and balads) explains the surprising harmony of the proportions of Romanian peasant architecture, inspired from the harmony of the nature itself and also explains the "ecologic" manner this architecture used to be integrated into landscape.


Sylvester Nata​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vama Veche, Dobruja*

*AT THE OLD CUSTOM*
Vama Veche, Dobruja




Vama Veche is next to the Bulgarian border and its name means "the old custom point".




2013 - 068 Vama Veche by sebastianana, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Poiana Brașov Resort, Transylvania*

*A BLESSED LAND, MORE THAN ANY OTHER LAND ON EARTH*
Poiana Brașov Resort, Transylvania




Nicolae Bălcescu wrote in his main work "Românii supt Mihai-Voievod Viteazul" ("Romanians under the Rule of Michael the Brave"): 

_"On the summits of the Carpathians there is a splendid country and blessed among all countries planted by God on earth. this is Transylvania"._

What is unique about Transylvania and Romania, among others, is the organisation of relief. Inside the protecting belt of Carpathians, other, lower mountain ranges alternate with plains and hills, creating a miriad of depressions making the landscape change for ever. These depressions, often called "țări" (countries or lands) have each one a distinct culture. From the heights of the mountains and hills, the view goes far, tens or even hundreds of km, over the valleys and over the villages and towns having each one a character so different from the other.




destinatiidevacanta.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Putna Valley, Putna - Vrancea Nature Park*

*LAND OF THE BEARS*
Putna Valley, Putna - Vrancea Nature Park






DSC_0385 by dantiscorina, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

*DACI MONTIBUS INHAERENT*
Bucegi Mountains





The majestic mountains of Romania have been the main defining element for the ethos of the populations that lived here since prehistory. They ofered shelter and refuge during invasions and for that reason, they were the main area of inhabitation. The Roman historian Florus refered to Dacians as "hanging from mountains" or "inseparable from mountains". 




33_09 by clubulalpinfloareadecolt, on Flickr










[/QUOTE]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Jieț River Gorges, Parâng and Șureanu mountains*

*AS WILD AND COOL AS THE IMAGES SHOW*
Jieț River Gorges, Parâng and Șureanu mountains






Jieț River is 27 km long and a tributary of East Jiu. East Jiu and West Jiu meet and make the Jiu River, which leave the Jiu Depression going through its magnifient 33 km long defile.

For most of its lenght, Jieț passes through a narrow and deep defile, similar with Jiu Defile but less sinuous. The first sector of Jieț, where the river flows on an inclined plane, is considered the mossiest river in Romania. The area is rich in caves, many with temporary glaciers and many still undiscovered.

Jieț Gorges was declared a nature reserve of national importance in 1995. The road along the valley offers magnificent sceneries with the monumental massifs of Parâng covered in solemn fir forests and the wild gorges of Jieț, with cliffs rising from water and threes growing on the top of these cliffs. 

Like the entire Jiu Depression, the area of Jieț is unknown to most Romanians.

See more photos in this older post.



Sylvester Nata​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

*ENDLESS PEACE*
Rarău Mountains




grbphoto.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tulcea*

*THE GATE OF PARADISE*
Tulcea





Tulcea is the gate to Danube Delta, considered by Unesco "the last European sanctuary".




Tulcea by Klinne, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Buzău Valley*

*PERPETUAL DISCOVERY*
Buzău Valley






The geography and culture of Romania is so complex and diverse, that travelling through the valleys and regions offers always a different experience, an endless process of learning about nature, history and tradition.


lumeainalbastru.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Procession at Horezu Monastery*

*THE RITUAL*
Procession at Horezu Monastery





revistaclipa.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Plateau*

*AN AERIAL WORLD*
Bucegi Plateau







2,300 meters elevation



jepiimici464 by SylvanMists, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat National Park*

*THE INTACT LANDSCAPE*
Retezat National Park






Retezat Mountains are part of the last European Intact Forest Landscape, if Boreal Europe (Russia and Scandinavia) is not counted. This IFL is located in southwest Romania, in the mountain ranges of Retezat, Țarcu, Godeanu, Cerna and Mehedinți.




IMG_7136 by gelu peculiar, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Galați Shipyard, Moldavia*

*DANUBIAN SHIPBUILDERS*
Galați Shipyard, Moldavia




Galați shipyard is the largest among all shipyards along Danube. Shipbuilding is certified in Galați în 1589 but is older. Presently, is one of the most dynamic companies in Romania. After being bought by a Danish company in 1999, it suffered a modernisation that has lead to a great capacity of production. As result, the population of Galați has increased with ~60,000 people. The steel used is localy produced at Galați Steel Works and most the ships are entirely built at Galați.



nautiq.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*BALKAN SAFARI*
Danube Delta





grbphoto.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Buila - Vânturarița National Park*

*LIFE-GIVING NATURE*
Buila - Vânturarița National Park






oanamontana.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rodna National Park & Biosphere Reserve*


*O REMAIN, DEAR ONE*
Rodna National Park & Biosphere Reserve




_O remain, dear one, I love you,
Stay with me in my fair land,
For your dreams and your longings
Only I can understand.

You, who like a prince reclining
O’er the pool with heaven starred;
You who gaze up from the water
With such earnest deep regard.

Stay, for where the lapping wavelets
Shake the tall and tasselled grass,
I will make you hear in secret
How the furtive chamois pass.

Oh, I see you wrapped in magic,
Hear your murmur low and sweet,
As you break the shallow water
With your slender naked feet;

See you thus amidst the ripples
Which the moon’s pale beams engage,
And your years seem but an instant,
And each instant seems an age.

Thus spake the woods in soft entreaty;
Arching boughs above me bent,
But I whistled high, and laughing
Out into the open went.

Now though even I roamed that country
How could I its charm recall ...
Where has boyhood gone, I wonder,
With its pool and woods and all? _


Poem by Mihai Eminescu




DSC_9444 by János Rusiczki, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cozia National Park*

*OVER THERE, IS MY COUNTRY*
Cozia National Park



_There where the oaks are tall
And like the oaks are growing tall
Youngsters with strong chests,
That look into the death face;

There, where are cliffs and mountains,
And like the mountains can't be budged
The gray hair thicksets
In the ancestral country nostalgia;

(chorus):
There is my country,
And my romanian stirpes !
There is where i wish to die ,
There is where i want to live!

There where is clear sky ,
And like the clear sky are smiling
Women that carry at their brest
For battle raiseing children .

And there where u meet,
As wide the country is from end to end ,
Old heroic traces
And the bone of those who fought;

(chorus):
There is my country,
And my romanian stirpes !
There is where i wish to die ,
There is where i want to live!

And where you see thousands of banks(piles)
Under which were buried deep
Legions of enemy armyes
That attempted to slavedom us.

And where the nostalgia for the land
Stood always right
And manly bravery
Crowned every man ;

(chorus):
There is my country,
And my romanian stirpes !
There is where i wish to die ,
There is where i want to live._


Song by Tudor Gheorghe

Translation source




pentruprieteniimei.blogspot.ro​

















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Buhalnița Monastery, Neamț County, Moldavia*

*MOLDAVIAN MINIMALISM*
Buhalnița Monastery, Neamț County, Moldavia





Established in 1458 as foundation of Stephen the Great, present church is from 1629.


visitneamt.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bascoavele Monastery, Argeș County, Muntenia*

*BETWEEN MUNTENIA AND OLTENIA*
Bascoavele Monastery, Argeș County, Muntenia






Established in 1695, the present church was rebuilt in 1843. It is situated in an area with villages hidden among of forested hills, between Pitești and Râmnicu Vâlcea.




Bascoavele_30 by Gorgan_Paps, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Țibleș Mountains*

*360º PARADISE*
Țibleș Mountains







Catre Arcer by Clumsy Bat, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

*THE GREEN SEA*
Rarău Mountains






zimbriisucevei.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Curtea de Argeș: the Princely Church*

*EASTERN TRADITION*
Curtea de Argeș: the Princely Church




1352



CAg1_20070317_303 by CrisMali, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hungarian Calvinist church in Satu Mare / Szatmárnémeti*

*HISTORICAL DENOMINATION*
Hungarian Calvinist church in Satu Mare / Szatmárnémeti





Built in 1793-1802



refszatmar.eu​


----------



## gnesener (Aug 29, 2008)

PRIMEVAL said:


> DSC_9444 by János Rusiczki, on Flickr


Wild, beautiful Romania...:applause: :cheers2: Thanks for sharing...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Gura Teghii, Buzău Mountains, Muntenia*

Thank you!



*MOUNTAIN VILLAGE*
Gura Teghii, Buzău Mountains, Muntenia






ciprian_gt​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Galu, Bistrița Valley, Moldavia*

*THE COLD MOUNTAINS*
Galu, Bistrița Valley, Moldavia





Wooden church rebuilt in 1818


visitneamt.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mosque in Măcin / Maçin, Dobruja*

*AT DANUBE'S BEND*
Mosque in Măcin / Maçin, Dobruja






The Mestan Aga Mosque was built in wood in 1860.

Măcin is a town with a population of 8,245, of which 2.5% Muslims. It appeared near the ancient Arrubium, a settlement founded by Celts, that later became Dacian and then a Roman castrum. For the later period, is is one of the possible locations of the disappeared town of Vicina, the most important locality in medieval Dobruja at one point.

The area is very beautiful, Măcin being located inside the Danube's bend. On one side is the river, on other side are the magically - looking red stone Măcin Mountains. Across the marshy Danube is the city of Brăila and farther, Galați.



belacurencu.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Păltiniș Resort, Cindrel Mountains, Transylvania*

*COLD*
Păltiniș Resort, Cindrel Mountains, Transylvania





IMG_3347 by tinu.coman, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

*HEAVEN MUST BE GREEN*
Făgăraș Mountains








visepepoteci.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Țigănești Monastery north of Bucharest*

*DECORATED NUNNERY*
Țigănești Monastery north of Bucharest






One of the many historical monasteries around Bucharest, it existed since 17th century and present church is from 1799-1812.




Tiganesti_36 by Gorgan_Paps, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sibiu*

*INTRACARPATHIAN ATMOSPHERE*
Sibiu






Urban Landscape by Katta92, on Flickr









​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest: Magheru Boulevard*

*HIGH URBANISATION*
Bucharest: Magheru Boulevard







the man at the corner of Strada Constantin Alexandru Rosetti by ThatDustyTrail.com, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Transfăgărășan Highway*

*CROWDED MOUNTAINS*
Transfăgărășan Highway






visepepoteci.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

*THE ROCKS*
Rarău Mountains






Vasile Bouaru​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cașoca Waterfall, Buzău Mountains*

*PURITY*
Cașoca Waterfall, Buzău Mountains







Corneliu Tănasă​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Pilgrimage at Horaița Monastery, Stânișoara Mountains, Moldavia*

*ECOLOGIC SPIRITUALITY*
Pilgrimage at Horaița Monastery, Stânișoara Mountains, Moldavia





Established in 1824, the present church dates from 1848-1867


scheia.iasi.mmb.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Borșa Resort, Maramureș*

*THE WHITE DRESS*
Borșa Resort, Maramureș








A cold and cruel winter does not look that bad up there by Clumsy Bat, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*THE PINK HOUR*

*LIKE AN 18TH CENURY PAINTING*
Bucegi Plateau







penellouis.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*PARTICULARLY WILD*
Făgăraș Mountains






visepepoteci.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*NATURE IS AN OPEN BOOK*
Danube Delta







Beautiful Riverine Forest by NKSwampie, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brăila*

*SHIPYARD AND WATERFRONT*
Brăila







BrAila by andrei.photo, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Pojorâta Skete, Bukovina*

*SWEET LAND OF BEECH TREES*
Pojorâta Skete, Bukovina





Built in 1934


anadeveanu.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Arieș Valley near Vidolm, Transylvania*

*THROUGH THE LAND OF FAIRY TALES*
Arieș Valley near Vidolm, Transylvania








vidolm summer 2 by fractal116, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Roman-Byzantine treasure from Hârșova, Dobruja*

*THE BEGINNING OF A NEW WORLD*
Roman-Byzantine treasure from Hârșova, Dobruja






4th century CE, the treasure reflects a new social reality, the one dominated by Christianity. Though Christians were less than 5% of empire's population, during the rule of Constantine the Great they have been placed in leading functions in administration and thus accelerated the process of conversion of the population to the new religion.





mihneamaruta.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cat's Gorges, Piatra Craiului National Park*

*NARROW VIEW*
Cat's Gorges, Piatra Craiului National Park








Cheile Pisicii - Piatra Craiului by Yria_ro, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Celic Dere Monastery, Dobruja*

*IN THE LAND OF THE BLOWING WIND*
Celic Dere Monastery, Dobruja





Founded 1835, rebuilt (church and cells) in 1935. The mill dates from 1932, one of many such installations that existed in the past, Dobruja being a windy region (wind is permanent).




Celic Dere by victor_ice2005, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

*FOREST & GRASS WONDERLAND*
Ciucaș Mountains





lumeainalbastru.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Țarcu Mountains: Muntele Mic Massif*

*UNCHANGED ENVIRONMENT*
Țarcu Mountains: Muntele Mic Massif






Muntele Mic (Small Mountain) by KlaudiaKatona, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Agapia Monastery, Stânișoara Mountains, Moldavia*

*LAVRA*
Agapia Monastery, Stânișoara Mountains, Moldavia







visitneamt.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mateiaș Mausoleum, Land of Muscel, Muntenia*

*BELVEDERE*
Mateiaș Mausoleum, Land of Muscel, Muntenia






The mausoleum is situated on a high point, offering a great view over a large area.



The Last Visitors by George Nutulescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat National Park*

*PRIMEVAL SCENE*
Retezat National Park







haicunoiinlumealarga.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cozia Monastery, Oltenia*

*ECLESSIAL STRONGHOLD*
Cozia Monastery, Oltenia





1388


pasaridinromania.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Izvoru Muntelui Reservoir: Poiana Largului Viaduct*

*ARCHES ACROSS THE LAKE*
Izvoru Muntelui Reservoir: Poiana Largului Viaduct





Vadile Bouaru​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Borșa Resort, Maramureș*

*BEAUTIFUL MORNING*
Borșa Resort, Maramureș







Beautiful morning in Borsa by Clumsy Bat, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Călărași (Muntenia) - Ostrov (Dobruja) ferry across Danube*

*THE WIDE RIVER*
Călărași (Muntenia) - Ostrov (Dobruja) ferry across Danube






Danubian Ferry by Askjell's Photo, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Transfăgărășan Highway*

*CROSSING THE KINGDOM OF BEARS*
Transfăgărășan Highway







entering the void by ThatDustyTrail.com, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*WATERWAY*
Danube Delta







Delta Dunarii (3) by victor_ice2005, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rânca Resort, Parâng Mountains, Oltenia*

*ALPINE COMMUNITY*
Rânca Resort, Parâng Mountains, Oltenia







Red rescue by Cristina Radu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bazna / Baußen (Baaßen), Chair of Mediaș, Transylvania*

*THE INSCRIPTION*
Bazna / Baußen (Baaßen), Chair of Mediaș, Transylvania






15th century fortified church




Bazna (72) by korom, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Buzău Valley*

*THE RAPIDS*
Buzău Valley






Mihai Popa​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

*BAROQUE VEGETATION*
Rarău Mountains






Adrian Haras​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Small Pond of Brăila Nature Park*

*THE SECOND DELTA*
Small Pond of Brăila Nature Park






The park extends on 245 km² and protects Romania's second largest wetland area, which also is a Ramsar site (wetland of international importance).
The park consists of seven islands spread on a lenght of 62 km on the Cremenea Branch of Danube. There is a huge number of animal and plant species, bassically is, like Danube Delta, an area thriving with life.





Danube Balta by Askjell's Photo, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Călimani Mountains*

*AUTUMNAL*
Călimani Mountains




Adrian Haras​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cocoș Monastery, Dobruja*

*MYSTIC*
Cocoș Monastery, Dobruja






In 1679 a skete is certified here. The monastery was established in 1833. The present complex of cells, bell tower and church dates fom 19th - early 20th century.

In photo are the relics of four Christian martyrs from 4th century CE, that have been discovered in a crypt of a Paleochristian chuch in Niculițel (the localiy where Cocoș is) and moved here.




Cucos (4) by victor_ice2005, on Flickr


----------



## ggbima (Mar 2, 2015)

beautiful country


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

*RUSH HOUR*
Bucharest by me






Bucharest: Roman Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iezer - Păpușa Mountains*


*THE DOLL*
Iezer - Păpușa Mountains




Literally, the name is translated as "Lake (Iezer) - The Doll (Păpușa)", the two words being the names of the two main massifs of the range. In photo is the Păpușa Massif.


Papusa Mountain by Radu Andrei B, on Flickr






​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cerna Valley*

*ANCIENT FOREST*
Cerna Valley





petrucristescu.domasnea.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

*DISCONTINUITY OF MATER*
Ciucaș Mountains





flori-de-colt.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube at Galați*

*THE TALL BANK*
Danube at Galați






DSC02807 by pastoruvlad, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Șureanu Resort, Șureanu Mountains*

*ENDLESS WHITE*
Șureanu Resort, Șureanu Mountains








20150215-P2153227 by radu_stef, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Parâng Mountains*

*NATURE'S GENTLE EMBRACING*
Parâng Mountains







... by Tzepesh, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Galați*

*PORT ACTIVITY*
Galați






DSC02804 by pastoruvlad, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bihor Mountains*

*LIKE IN THE OLD DAYS*
Bihor Mountains





dani-anke.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains: the Heroes' Cross (2,291 m elevation)*

*THE FRIEND OF LIGHTNING*
Bucegi Mountains: the Heroes' Cross (2,291 m elevation)






P1020193-2.jpg by SylvanMists, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest aerials*

*FORMICARY*
Bucharest aerials


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Parcheș Lake, Somova Marshes, Dobruja*

*MINIDELTA*
Parcheș Lake, Somova Marshes, Dobruja





Parcheș is the biggest among the lakes of Somova Wetland. 

Somova, situated upstream Tulcea, just near the city, are the fourth largest wetland complex in Romania, after Danube Delta, Small Pond of Brăila and Comana Nature Park. They extend on ~ 100 sq. km. Peisagistically and biologically, Somova are identical with Danube Delta, with an extraordinary richness of bird and plant species and number of individuals. For this reason, Somova Marshes are included in Danube Delta Biosphere Rerserve,



gianinaporojan.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Gârda de Sus, Apuseni Nature Park*


*THE PROMISED LAND*
Gârda de Sus, Apuseni Nature Park





dani-anke.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Arnota Monastery, Oltenia*

*VOIVODAL NECROPOLIS*
Arnota Monastery, Oltenia




Main foundation and resting place of Matei Basarab, ruler of Wallachia between 1632 - 1654.











Mirela Nechifor​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Slănic - Moldova Spa, Nemira Mountains, Moldova*

*COLD EASTERN CARPATHIANS*
Slănic - Moldova Spa, Nemira Mountains, Moldova








Slănic Moldova / Szaláncfürdő, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Băile Govora Spa, Oltenia*

*100 YEARS OLD HOTEL*
Băile Govora Spa, Oltenia


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Slănic Prahova Salt Mine, Muntenia*

*SPACE*
Slănic Prahova Salt Mine, Muntenia








Slanic Prahova, Salt mine by bogdan.ciulli, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tihuța Pass*

*BORGO*
Tihuța Pass




Nicolae Iliu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*THE KINDLEST LIGHT ON EARTH*
Danube Delta







Sliding by sorina963, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bukovina*

*ONCE UPON A TIME*
Bukovina




Nicolae Iliu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bistrița Gorges, Buila - Vânturarița National Park*

*NARROW*
Bistrița Gorges, Buila - Vânturarița National Park






dinuboghez.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Budești, Maramureș*

*THE LAND OF TRUTH*
Budești, Maramureș





mariuspodina.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lobby of the Athenaeum, Bucharest*

*NEOCLASSICAL*
Lobby of the Athenaeum, Bucharest





1888

Brigitte Djajasasmita​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Gazi Ali Pașa Mosque in Babadag, Dobruja*

*DIVERSITY*
Gazi Ali Pașa Mosque in Babadag, Dobruja 





Built in 1610 



 Kostence_01 by canburak, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

*THE STEEP SLOPE*
Făgăraș Mountains







The steep slope by Goran Joka, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tihuța Pass*

*COLD BURNING*
Tihuța Pass




Nicolae Iliu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Feral horses in Danube Delta*

*FREE*
Feral horses in Danube Delta







IMGL0996 Heste by Thanks for visit Soes' photo from the lovely natur, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Valea Neagră Skete, Năruja Valley, Vrancea Mountains*

*THE WOODEN HERMITAGE*
Valea Neagră Skete, Năruja Valley, Vrancea Mountains






Established in 1755, the skete has an wooden church (not in photo) dating from that year.


vetresti-herastrau.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cerna Valley*

*ROCKS AND TREES*
Cerna Valley





drapo52​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Anina - Oravița Railway - the "Banat Semmering"*

*THE FINEST TRACK IN COUNTRY*
Anina - Oravița Railway - the "Banat Semmering"








Oravita-Anina section is the fifth railway built on the Romanian territory, respectively the first mountain railway and, many would agree, perhaps the most beautiful. Built during the Austrian Empire, it is a unique cultural monument in Romania, as well as a great technical achievement. It was nicknamed the "Semmering of Banat", as it was built only a few years after the famous track "Semmering" in Austria. These are purely historical data, which say nothing about the exhilarating experience of actually travelling on this route. 





​
History of the construction


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Câmpulung Moldovenesc*

*THE LONG FIELD*
Câmpulung Moldovenesc





Câmpu Lung means Long Field.


Nicolae Iliu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

*THE AERIAL BELT*
Bucegi Mountains




Brâna Aeriană (Aerial Belt) is a dangerous hiking trail in Bucegi. In its most spectacular section, it follows a narrow (like 30 cm) path formed by the difference in stratigraphy, on an almost vertical wall.


More photos 

​




Brâna Aeriană by Cosmin Irimia, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Black Sea*

*ANOXIC*
Black Sea






The Black Sea is the largest anoxic body of water in the world. There are two distinct layers of water: the lighter upper layer from 0 to approximately 200 m deep and the heavier lower layer from 200 m down to the seabed. This stratification of waters causes weak vertical circulation within them. The waters from the two layers do not mix very easily and that fact has an enormous influence on life in the sea. In the entire Black Sea at a depth greater than 150 – 200 m there is a permanent hydrogen sulphide zone devoid of life. Because of the many rivers that empty in it, the salinity of the surface is relatively low: 17 - 18%.




Untitled by Rusei Sebastian, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Carei / Nagykároly, Northwest Romania*

*THE FIEF*
Carei / Nagykároly, Northwest Romania






The second largest settlement in Satu Mare County, Carei has 20,181 inhabitants: 55% Hungarians, 40% Romanians, 2.5% Romani, and 2.5% Germans. 

The city was named after an old noble family, the Károlyi, the first mention dating from 1262, as _Karul_. This was the name of a bird in Hungarian language, the respective bird being also on the coat of arms of the family. The town developed around the castle, obtaining market rights in 1346.

The most important historical building in the city is the Károlyi Castle. Built originally as a fortress around the 14th century, it was converted to a palace in 1794, undergoing further transformations during the 19th century. It is surrounded by a dendrological park covering a surface of about 12 ha and containing a great variety of species of trees and plants.













Marius Podina​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Siret - Danube jonction near Galați*

*THE WATERS*
Siret - Danube jonction near Galați





The muddy waters of Siret River, emptying into Danube. Siret has a lenght of 706 km, of which 596 on the territory of Romania.




fotografie_aeriana_porturi by fotoaerian, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

*FROZEN*
Făgăraș Mountains







Balea Lac - Transfagarash, Romania by bulguides.com, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Palace of Parliament, Bucharest*


*COLOSSUS*
Palace of Parliament, Bucharest








Palace of the Parliament by Askjell's Photo, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mangalia*

*EVENING*
Mangalia








black sea by Rusei Sebastian, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Red Lake*

*LANDSLIDE DAM*
Red Lake






rideadventure.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bistrița Valley*

*PERFECTION*
Bistrița Valley






rideadventure.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Căpățânii Mountains*

*LAST EUROPEAN WILDERNESS*
Căpățânii Mountains







DS_20120331_00172 Ce munţi se văd în zare? by serdiana, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sucevița Monastery*

*ICONOSTASIS*
Sucevița Monastery






DS_20130628_00105 Mânăstirea Suceviţa - iconostasul, stil baroc by serdiana, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Râmeț Gorges, Trascău Mountains*

*THE WILDEST DREAM*
Râmeț Gorges, Trascău Mountains








DS_20130503_00047 by serdiana, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Baiului Mountains*

*THE JOURNEY*
Baiului Mountains






DS_20111105_00182 o lumină caldă by serdiana, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lotru Mountains and Brezoi town*

*JUNGLE'S LIMIT*
Lotru Mountains and Brezoi town







DS_20111201_00023 Muchia Călineşti by serdiana, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Șureanu Mountains*

*MOUNTAIN CIVILISATIONS*
Șureanu Mountains







DS_20110708_00119 căpiţe suspendate by serdiana, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

*WHEN THE WIND IS ARTIST*
Bucegi Mountains









Creasta Țigănești by Cosmin Irimia, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*New church in Casa de Piatră village, Apuseni Nature Park*

*WOOD AND HAY*
New church in Casa de Piatră village, Apuseni Nature Park






The bell tower of the old church, also built in wood, is seen on the right of the new one.




DS_20110724_00195 Casa de Piatră are biserică nouă by serdiana, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dorne Depression, Bukovina*

*A BEAUTIFUL VIEW*
Dorne Depression, Bukovina







The Dorne Depression, or the Land of Dorne, is the area around Vatra Dornei, surrounded by the mountain ranges of Călimani, Suhard, Giumalău and Bistriței.


patricianegrea.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dâmbovicioara*

*THE TRADITIONAL VILLAGE*
Dâmbovicioara








DS_20120807_00009 by serdiana, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Water snake in a tree, Danube Delta*

*SHADOW REST*
Snake in a tree, Danube Delta






Summers in Delta are hot, the heat is insupportable at noon



Stribesnog, Elaphe quatuorlineata by birding.dk, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Olt*

*WATERWAY THROUGH MOUNTAINS*
Defile of Olt






Seen from the surrounding heights



DS_20120331_00158 by serdiana, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sibiel, Mărginimea Sibiului ethnographic zone*

*IN THE FOOTHILLS OF CINDREL MOUNTAINS*
Sibiel, Mărginimea Sibiului ethnographic zone







Mărginimea Sibiului is an area which comprises 18 Romanian localities in the south-western part of the Sibiu County, in southern Transylvania, all of them having a unique ethnological, cultural, architectural and historical heritage. The area is situated in the immediate vicinity of the cradle of Saxon Civilisation in Transylvania - the city of Sibiu, and has an area of over 200 km² limited by the Sadu River in the south and the Sălişte river in the north. The villages are situated around the valleys of different rivers which flow from the Cindrel Mountains through the Transylvanian Plateau.






P1080771 by Karenjw, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Baiului Mountains*

*THE RIDGE*
Baiului Mountains






DS_20110305_00168 by serdiana, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Măcin Mountains National Park*

*FALLEN GIANTS*
Măcin Mountains National Park








DS_201100507_00182 by serdiana, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Clocociov Monastery, Olt County, Oltenia*

*FORTIFIED NUNNERY*
Clocociov Monastery, Olt County, Oltenia






The monastery is situated at the limits of Slatina city (capital of the Olt County). Established in 16th century, it was rebuilt and is preserved in the form from 1645.



DS_2011000602_10044 by serdiana, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sinaia*

*TOURISTIC LINE*
Sinaia







Transmontana 480 001 at Sinaia by Andi David, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Colibița, Călimani Mountains*

*MOUNTAIN MAN*
Colibița, Călimani Mountains







Portrait by Pierre Gazé, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului National Park*

*NATURE'S BLESSING*
Piatra Craiului National Park









Piatra Craiului-27 by Florin Mihai, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Giurgiu and Danube River*

*THE VIEW FROM THE BRIDGE*
Giurgiu and Danube River










August_30__2014_-_Romania-37 by Pond Scoggin, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Red Lake*

*ABUNDANT WITH LIFE*
Red Lake






bogdanberea.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lotru River*

*THE FLOW OF LIFE*
Lotru River







DN 7A Voineasa Petrosani DSCN3180 by chionut, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

*OUTDOOR IDEAL*
Rarău Mountains








6 Septembrie 2014 » Rarău Radical Race (RRR) - mountain biking by JudetulSUCEAVA.ro, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iron Gates Nature Park*

*EVENING IN THE GORGES*
Iron Gates Nature Park







Untitled by Irene Becker, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Suhard Mountains*

*SUNNY ROAD*
Suhard Mountains







SAM_1952 by jackpot47000, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó*

*JUNGLE & HISTORY*
Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó








Live Aeons Photography​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Letea Forest, Danube Delta*

*MAGIC SWAMP*
Letea Forest, Danube Delta





Wikipedia


Cătălin Scarlat​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iacobeni, Bukovina*

*VALLEY VILLAGE*
Iacobeni, Bukovina






Notice in photo the moon light shadow projected by the fence.


Radu Breniuc​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tihuța Pass*

*FAIRY SUNSET*
Tihuța Pass




Nicolae Iliu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

*THE CABLE*
Bucegi Mountains






penellouis.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

*THE MESSAGE*
Ceahlău National Park






Bogdan.DPhotography​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Buzd / Buss (Bussd), Chair of Mediaș, Transylvania*

*PATINA*
Buzd / Buss (Bussd), Chair of Mediaș, Transylvania






14-15th century fortified church


Aerial Cinematography & Photography​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tulcea / Tulca*

*MINARET ON DANUBE*
Tulcea / Tulca






Azizyie, the largest mosque in Dobruja, built in 1863.

Akos Feher​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciolanu Monastery, Buzău Subcarpathians*

*AMONG WOODEN HILLS*
Ciolanu Monastery, Buzău Subcarpathians







Certified in 16th century, has two churches: a smaller one from 1590 and the bigger one from 1828.

It is beautiful situated, in a large meadow among forests, in the middle of a last hill of Buzău Subcarpathians next to the plain.




l.blog.iacob.name​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Princely Church in Piatra Neamț, Moldavia*

*THE CHAPEL OF THE COURT*
Princely Church in Piatra Neamț, Moldavia







The Princely Court was situated on a platform on the highest part of the city. Today, only the Princely Church and its detached bell tower are preserved, dating from 1498.



Aurelian Halalai​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cisnădie / Heltau, Chair of Sibiu, Transylvania*

*MEDIEVAL SKYLINE*
Cisnădie / Hielt (Heltau), Chair of Sibiu, Transylvania





The town (population 14,282) develops around the massive 12th century Romanesque church, which in 15-16th centuries was surrounded by a ring of fortified buildings.


Aerial Cinematography & Photography​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bistrița Valley*

*WOODLAND MYSTERY*
Bistrița Valley







On vacantion by Andrei Bohateret, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tudor Vladimirescu ship at Ceatalchioi*

*OLDEST PADDLE STEAMER OF THE WORLD*
Tudor Vladimirescu ship at Ceatalchioi







The oldest preserved paddle steamer of the world, built in 1854. In photo, the ship is on Chilia Branch of Danube Delta, near Ceatalchioi. When not cruising, is moored at Galați.


Vespasian​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cornetu Skete, Olt Defile, Oltenia*

*THE NUNS IN THE GORGES*
Cornetu Skete, Olt Defile, Oltenia





Fortified complex built in 1666


plecatdeacasa.net​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mediaș / Medwesch (Mediasch) / Medgyes*

*THE CITY ON TÂRNAVA MARE RIVER*
Mediaș / Medwesch (Mediasch) / Medgyes






In center, the St. Margaret church built between 1438-1488 and surrounded by fortress in 15-16th centuries. In one of the towers, Vlad Țepeș was imprisoned in 1476 by the Hungarian king Matthias Corvin.


Aerial Cinematography & Photography​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me: University Square Underpass*

*THE STAIRS*
Bucharest by me: University Square Underpass








Bucharest: University Square Underpass by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Putna River, Putna - Vrancea Nature Park*

*THE WATER INHABITANT*
Putna River, Putna - Vrancea Nature Park







Lepsa by M. Kate (Kitty), on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Port of Constanța*

*SUNDOWN*
Port of Constanța








Sundown by sisterssinister, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rodna National Park & Biosphere Reserve*

*NORTHERN GARDENS*
Rodna National Park & Biosphere Reserve






Mihai Nicoară​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului National Park*

*ARCHAIC SCENE*
Piatra Craiului National Park








 Eduard Benedek ​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

*ROAD OF THE ELDERS*
Bucharest by me








Bucharest: Calea Moșilor Street & Carol I Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului National Park*

*THE VIEW*
Piatra Craiului National Park





View toward the town of Zărnești, situated at the foot of the ridge and being the usual access to it. Beyond the town are Măgura Codlei Mountains.




View towards Zarnesti by thisistakingtoolong, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Petrobrazi, Prahova County, Muntenia*

*FIRST OIL REFINERY IN THE WORLD*
Petrobrazi, Prahova County, Muntenia






Petrobrazi is the largest and most modern refinery in Romania and one of the largest in Eastern Europe. It was founded in 1934 near Ploiești, being one of the several oil businesses that appeared in the area in 19th - early 20th century, the same area where in 1857 appeared world first oil refinery. So, even not the same company or exact place, in a way can be considered the continuator of the activities of that first refinery.



bitulpetrolium.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*MARSH FROG*
Danube Delta






Marsh Frog, Danube Delta by Daniel Trim, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Trotuș Valley near Târgu Ocna, Moldavia*

*CARPATHIAN JOURNEY*
Trotuș Valley near Târgu Ocna, Moldavia







Daniel Necula​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Viștea / Magyarvista, Land of Călata, Transylvania*

*CONSERVATIVE*
Viștea / Magyarvista, Land of Călata, Transylvania






A village with 784 Hungarians, mostly Reformed and 35 Romanians. 

It is situated in the Land of Călata / Kalotaszeg, one of the few areas in Western Romania with a significant Hungarian population and a stronghold of old Transylvanian Hungarian folk traditions, with an original identity.



Ágó​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Arnota Massif, Căpăţânii Mountains*

*JUNGLE ABYSS*
Arnota Massif, Căpăţânii Mountains









Mirela Nechifor​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Măcin Mountains*

*AT THE EDGE OF BARBARIA*
Măcin Mountains





Măcin Mountains are situated near the shallow section of Danube at Isaccea, where from immemorial endless tribes from Eurasia crossed the river in their migration / invasion of southern Europe.


Zsolt Csaba Ferenczi​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Boian neolithic culture*

*STONE AGE PHILOSOPHY*
Boian neolithic culture






The Boian culture developed between 4,500 and 3,900 BCE in the area of Muntenia and later in Dobrogea as well, preceding the Gumelniţa culture. The last phase is one of transition from Boian to Gumelniţa, called Boian + Gumelniţa.

In photo: anthropomorhic vessel discovered at Pietrele, Giurgiu County.



cronica.cimec.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Village in Maramureș*

*RURAL UTOPIA*
Village in Maramureș





Johan's Green Mountain​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Suhard Mountains*

*TALL GROWTH*
Suhard Mountains





Marcel Giurgea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

*SHADOW*
Bucharest by me








Bucharest: Bălcescu Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bicaz Gorges*

*DEEP BELOW*
Bicaz Gorges





Marcel Giurgea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Domogled - Cerna Valley National Park*

*NATURAL SCULPTURE*
Domogled - Cerna Valley National Park




Marcel Giurgea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Village in the foothills of Căpățânii Mountains*

*OLTENIAN AMBIENCE*
Village in the foothills of Căpățânii Mountains







miculmester.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Poduri village, Bacău County, Moldavia*

*CLOUDS*
Poduri village, Bacău County, Moldavia








The Clouds of March by Gaman Gabriel, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Nera Gorges*

*A LABYRINTH OF WATER AND STONE*
Nera Gorges






The gorges are 22 km long, the river making many meanders around the vertical stone walls.


romania-vazuta-din-caiac.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tulcea / Tulca*

*CATHEDRAL MOSQUE*
Tulcea / Tulca






Azizyie, the largest mosque in Dobruja, built in 1865.




Tulcea by Marco Fieber/Ostblog.org, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi*

*LAYER*
Bucegi






lumixdmc850​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Boga Valley, Apuseni Nature Park*

*BIOCOVER*
Boga Valley, Apuseni Nature Park



Ágó​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Arnota Massif, Căpăţânii Mountains*

*WHITE & PRISTINE*
Arnota Massif, Căpăţânii Mountains








Mirela Nechifor​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Suhard Mountains*

*HIGHLAND*
Suhard Mountains







2010-06-13,14 Suhard Mountains (25) by Sergiu Luckyan, on Flickr








[/QUOTE]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mahmudia, Danube Delta*

*IMMORTALITY*
Mahmudia, Danube Delta







immortality by carpí, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Village in Maramureș*

*TIMBERLAND*
Village in Maramureș






Johan's Green Mountain​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Parâng Mountains*

*PINE TERRITORY*
Parâng Mountains






parang_05 by igtamas, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Baia de Aramă Monastery, Mehedinți County, Oltenia*

*THE OLD MANNER*
Baia de Aramă Monastery, Mehedinți County, Oltenia






According to tradition, the monastery dates from 1400. The present church was built in 1699 - 1703. Though built during the rule of Constantin Brâncoveanu, initiator of Brâncovenesc style, Baia de Aramă reflects the previous tradition, from the time of ruler Matei Basarab, as result of lower influence of the new ideas in this remote zone.


basilica.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

*NEVERLAND*
Ceahlău National Park







2013-07 Ceahlău Massif (22) by Sergiu Luckyan, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cindrel Mountains*

*AUTUMN BLISS*
Cindrel Mountains







verstaphotography.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hășmaș Mountains*

*COLD AND PURE*
Hășmaș Mountains





Marcel Giurgea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube in Dobruja*

*WHERE ISTROS MEETS SCYTHIA*
Danube in Dobruja





- _Istros_: the ancient Greek name of Danube. 

- _Scythia_: the name of the territory of Scythians, roughly today Ukraine. The name was also used for Dobruja, especially under the form Scythia Minor, though the most significative populations of this territory where not the Scythians but the Dacians and Greeks.


Florin Nedelcu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Buila - Vânturarița National Park*

*THE RIDGE*
Buila - Vânturarița National Park






miculmester.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

*PALACE' SQUARE*
Bucharest






BUCURESTI_33 by albertoric75, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Village in the Land of Motzi, Transylvania*

*HISTORY BREATH*
Village in the Land of Motzi, Transylvania








greenmountain.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Târgu Ocna salt mine, Moldavia*

*SALTY PROMENADE*
Târgu Ocna salt mine, Moldavia








Salt mine, Târgu Ocna / Aknavásár, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Breite Reserve near Sighișoara*

*LARGEST ANCIENT GROVE IN CENTRAL EUROPE*
Breite Reserve near Sighișoara





The Breite Ancient Oak Tree Reserve is a wood pasture with veteran Pedunculate Oaks and Sessile Oaks. Breite is one of the largest habitats of this type in Europe, and the largest in Central and Eastern Europe. In the Middle Ages, the forest was thinned and, further on, the distance between the existing or planted trees was set to be optimal for ensuring maximum fructification. 

*Over 450 trees can be considered ancient* or veteran based on their biometric and morphologic characteristics. *Most trees are 350-450 years old*. It is a remarkable fact that the oldest trees are estimated to be about 800 years old – like the citadel of Sighişoara! Their value is even greater if we consider the fact that many of them still bear fruit.


More info in English




Breite Ancient Oak Tree Reserve - Sighisoara, Romania by meckleychina, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Curtea de Argeș*

*THE FORMER CAPITAL*
Curtea de Argeș







piata_vidraru_20070317_11 by CrisMali, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Beștepe Hills, Dobruja*

*LAND OF SHINY SUN*
Beștepe Hills, Dobruja






Sfântu Gheorghe Branch of Danube Delta in backdrop


Neptunus​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vidraru Reservoir*

*BOTANIC BACKDROP*
Vidraru Reservoir









P1020398 by kicsiszidi, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Floreșți Monastery, Vaslui County, the Moldavian Plateau*

*HILL REMOTENESS*
Floreșți Monastery, Vaslui County, the Moldavian Plateau







Established in 1590 and rebuilt in present form in 1844-1883 as a Neogothic complex.



Ioan Crețu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Metaliferi Mountains*

*HIDDEN WORLD*
Metaliferi Mountains





Metaliferi Mountains are so complex in respect of natural configuration and human manifestations that are a world of itself. Yet, they are almost completely unknown to most Romanians.


Marius Turc​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*MARSHLAND DUSK*
Danube Delta







2011-05, Delta Dunarii (03) by Sergiu Luckyan, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Maramureș*

*ORGANIC ABUNDANCE* 
Maramureș 






greenmountain.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*FOGGY WASTELAND*
Parâng Mountains







parang_11 by igtamas, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mestecăniș Pass, Bukovina*

*BY CAR OR TRAIN*
Mestecăniș Pass, Bukovina







Unicom by FlorinIS2011, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

*AXIS*
Ciucaș Mountains



Horia Buciuc​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*River Buzău at Nehoiu*

*MUSÆUS*
River Buzău at Nehoiu







In literary sources from 4th century CE, Buzău River is mentioned as River Musæus, in connection with the persecution of the local Gothic Christians by their pagan king Athanaric.


www.camin-pentru-bat…​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rusești, Land of Motzi, Transylvania*

*NARROW VALLEY*
Rusești, Land of Motzi, Transylvania








With a population of 68, Rusești is one of the countless little villages / hamlets in Apuseni.


greenmountain.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cozia National Park*

*THE HANGING GARDENS OF OLTENIA*
Cozia National Park







Florin Filip​
















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

* THE LAND OF OLT*
Făgăraș Mountains






View toward the north, over the Land of Făgăraș, also called the Land of Olt.


Florin Filip​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*THE VIEW POINT*
Hășmaș / Hagymás Mountains




Boloni Szabolcs​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*CHANCELLOR'S FOUNDATION*
Golia Monastery, Iași





Established in 16th century and named after its founder, chancellor Golia, it was rebuilt in 1650-1660 in present form, in Moldavian Renaissance.


Ioan Dumbravă​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cristian / Noscht (Neustadt im Burzenland), Land of Bârsa, Transylvania*

*AT POSTĂVARU'S FOOT*
Cristian / Noscht (Neustadt im Burzenland), Land of Bârsa, Transylvania






Established in 13th century in the valley between Măgura Codlei Mountains and Postăvaru Massif, the village preserves an interesting peasant fortress in its central area. The present church inside the fortress was built in early 19th century, replacing the initial Romanesque - Gothic church from early 14th century. The ring of fortifications with walls and eight towers dates from the first half of 15th century, different than most other Saxon preasant fortresses in Transylvania, which date from late 15th - early 16th centuries.


Boloni Szabolcs​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bukovina*

*THE HAY STOREHOUSES*
Bukovina






Ioan Dumbravă​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Frăsinei strict monastery, Căpățânii Mountains, Oltenia*

*FORBIDDEN*
Frăsinei strict monastery, Căpățânii Mountains, Oltenia





Established in 1710, the present complex of buildings dates from 1863, when was refounded by Calinic, then bishop of Râmnicu Vâlcea, which in 1955 was canonised as saint by the Romanian Orthodox Church. 

When refounding the monastery, Calinic established that no woman will enter its large domain. A panel with his anathema is on the road at the entrance on the domain. Monks and local people say that every woman that broke this establishment has died or suffered other accident. This could been considered a legend but in 2013, the mother of Monica Gabor (a model and vip), entered on monastery's domain and died violently the next day, when visiting other objectives in the area of North Oltenia and a rock fell over her in Olteț Gorges and killed her on spot.

The area of Frăsinei is incredibly wild and beautiful, the river Muereasca having very deep gorges and upstream the monastery there are vertical stone walls with trees haging above the abysses.



Constantin Negrici​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Razelm Lagoon at Sarichioi, Dobruja*

*HALMYRIS*
Razelm Lagoon at Sarichioi, Dobruja






In antiquity, the lagoon was a sea gulf called Halmyris.


serhatismail.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi*

*OCRHE PALETTE*
Bucegi






sabinfota.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt*

*LUTHERAN CATHEDRAL*
Sibiu / Hermannstadt 







Sibiu V by ralfmartini805, on Flickr









​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vama, Bukovina*

*CUSTOM VILLAGE*
Vama, Bukovina




Wooden church from 1796.

The village, whose name means "Custom point", was in past the location of customs on the commercial route between Transylvania and northern Moldavia.


inbucovina.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Văratec Monastery*

*THE COURTYARD*
Văratec Monastery







milikas.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Olt*

*CURVED VIADUCT*
Defile of Olt





zahirtravel.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*St. John Skete at the end of Olt Defile*

*GORGE HERMITAGE*
St. John Skete at the end of Olt Defile





The chapel of the skete dates from 16th century.


Constantin Negrici​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Moșna / Meschn (Meschen), Chair of Mediaș*

*CHURCH CASTLE*
Moșna / Meschn (Meschen), Chair of Mediaș





The Evangelic (Lutheran) church was built as a Catholic church in 1480-1486. The surrounding fortress was built in 1520 and following years.


Wikipedia​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta seen from Beștepe hills*

*WETLAND AND STEPPE*
Danube Delta seen from Beștepe hills






Beștepe, on the southern branch (Sfântu Gheorghe) means in Turkish "five hills". The village is named like that because there are five hills near the water course, from whose top a large panorama over the endless wetlands of the Delta opens to eye. 

In photo is clearly seen the contrast between the verdant paradise of Delta, with its miriad of lakes, marshes, canals, floating islands etc and the dry soil of Dobrujan Plateau. Dobruja is Romania's driest region and the part of Dobruja in Bulgaria is the driest part of that country too.


Neptunus​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Țarcu Mountains*

*STONEBORN*
Țarcu Mountains






guideinretezatmountains.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Obcinele Bucovinei Mountains*

*FRAMED*
Obcinele Bucovinei Mountains





A corner from these "endless" low mountains, extending on 2,200 km².


Ioan Dumbravă​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brebu Monastery, Prahova County, Muntenia*

*POSTBYZANTINE*
Brebu Monastery, Prahova County, Muntenia






Built as a fortified complex following the year 1640, the style represents a mix between the Postbyzantine tradition and the Wallachian style appeared during the rule of Matei Basarab. Today, the Princely House of Matei Basarab (the building in low-left corner in photo) hosts a history & ethnography museum.


aeroview.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cozia National Park*

*CHINA FEELING*
Cozia National Park







Florin Filip​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Saxon meeting at Alțâna / Alzen, Chair of Hârtibaciu*

*GERMAN VALLEY*
Saxon meeting at Alțâna / Alzen, Chair of Nocrich






The village was mentioned in a document in 1291. It was one of the largest Saxon communities in the Chair of Nocrich (village neighbouring Alțâna), which included the villages on Hârtibaciu Valley. The valley of River Hârtibaciu (88 km long) is the most remote and authentic of the Saxon zones from Southern Transylania. The villages lost among hills and tree clusters are so peaceful that seem to belong to other century. 

Almost every locality on Hârtibaciu Valley preserves a peasant fortress / fortified church and Alțâna is no exception. The one from here consists of a Romanesque 13th century church transformed in 16th century and surrounded by walls and towers during the same period. The photo is taken in the courtyard of the fortress.

The Saxon traditional dress is of very ancient origin. The Saxon communities were very conservative up to the middle of 20th century and the design of clothes was transmitted almost unchanged for centuries. The woman dress includes elements of Medieval and Renaissance origin. The medieval elements are related with the dress from the region from where the ancestors of the Saxons came in Transylvania in 12-13th centuries: Luxemburg, Flanders etc. Source



DSCN7348 by Siebenbürger Jugend Traun, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Putna Valley near Lepșa, Vrancea Mountains*

*MOUNTAIN RIVER*
Putna Valley near Lepșa, Vrancea Mountains





stasylena_18​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tohani, Prahova Subcarpathians, Muntenia*

*THE PLAIN*
Tohani, Prahova Subcarpathians, Muntenia





The village of Tohani is situated on the last hills of the Subcarpathians, in an area very important in prehistory and in the age of migrations. The Indoeuropean invaders from Bronze Age established at Sărata Monteoru, not far from Tohani, one of the most important settlements in Europe. At the end of antiquity, the Goths have had their capital in the same area. The strategical importance was given by the proximity to the Bărăgan Steppe, the eastern prt of the Romanian Plain, which was the corridor of endless migrating populations from Eurasia toward southern and western Europe.




Bucharest: Edgar Quinet Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Small Pond of Brăila Nature Park*

*SANCTUARY*
Small Pond of Brăila Nature Park






The park extends on 245 km² and protects Romania's second largest wetland after Danube Delta. The park consists of seven islands on Danube, spread on a lenght of 62 km on the Cremenea Branch, between Hârșova and Brăila. There is a huge number of animal and plant species and individuals.




View in Romania by Sjoerd A. Venema, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Oradea / Nagyvárad*

*VARADINUM*
Oradea / Nagyvárad








oradeainimagini.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*University of Iași*

*ACADEMY*
University of Iași





The institution was created in 1860. The present palace dates from 1897.


Google Plus​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cerașu, Prahova County, Muntenia*

*THE FORGOTTEN PASS*
Cerașu, Prahova County, Muntenia





The village (population 911) is situated on Drajna Valley (a tributary of Teleajen), in the foothills of Tătaru Mountains. 

The road on the valley goes across the mountains into Transylvania, through Tabla Buții Pass, which from antiquity to middle age (13th century) was the main communication route between intra and extra - Carpathian zones, allowing the commerce between the Carpathian Basin and the Mediterranean world through Dobruja. Later, the Rucăr - Bran Pass became the most used and more later, the Prahova Valley. Today, Tabla Buții is just a firt, forestry road and hiking trail.



Eugen s.​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*RICH HISTORY*
Constanța, ancient Tomis






According to Turkey's foreign minister, Constanța is the city at Black Sea with the richest history.




Constanta by Robert Gabriel M, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*A part of Southern Carpathians*


*WORLD OF MOUNTAINS*
A part of Southern Carpathians






In foreground, the Căpățânii Mountains, delimited in photo by Lotru Valley (the diagonal on the left) and Olt Valley (from left to right, aproximativelly through the middle of the image). Beyond Olt, the Vidraru Reservoir and Făgăraș Mountains. More in the distance, is seen the saw-like ridge of Piatra Craiului. The snowy mountains in farthest distance are Ciucaș. Enlarge the map for more reference.




Over Romania by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Maramureș*

*BLOOMING PASTURES*
Maramureș






Bstrita-4047 by Robert Gabriel M, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat National Park*

*UNSPOILED*
Retezat National Park






Emil Paco​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Parâng Mountains*

*FREEDOM*
Parâng Mountains






Cosmin Andrei​


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

PRIMEVAL said:


> *RICH HISTORY*
> Constanța, ancient Tomis
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like that building was nice modernism from 30's but now looks more like trash sth from Ceausescu era.

P.S
I really like romanian modernism from 20-30's.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Buila - Vânturarița National Park*



Rombi said:


> Looks like that building was nice modernism from 30's but now looks more like trash sth from Ceausescu era.
> 
> P.S
> I really like romanian modernism from 20-30's.


Is a Modernist block, here is from another angle. Modernism apperared in Romania in the 1930s.








*NATURE'S LIVING BOSOM*
Buila - Vânturarița National Park




BettingSportsLive.co​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat National Park*

*WATER, ROCKS AND FLOWERS*
Retezat National Park






Emil Paco​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

*DARK GREEN BACKDROP*
Ciucaș Mountains






Florența Caval​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*VEGETAL CORRIDOR*
Danube Delta 







croitorie-zotta.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Alma Vii / Almen, Chair of Mediaș*

*HILL STRONGHOLD*
Alma Vii / Almen, Chair of Mediaș







The church dates from 14th century. In early 16th century (up to 1513) the church was fortified by elevation of the choir with two defensive floors with machicolation. A ring of walls with towers also was built around the church during the same period.


Zsolt Deak​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*MODERNISM*
Bucharest by me: Hotel Ambasador (1939)







Bucharest: Hotel Ambasador (1939) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cozia National Park*

*FAR FROM CIVILISATION*
Cozia National Park







Florin Filip​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Jiu National Park*

*UNTAMED ROMANIA*
Defile of Jiu National Park








Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Saxon meeting at Alțâna / Alzen, Chair of Nocrich*

*TRADITION*
Saxon meeting at Alțâna / Alzen, Chair of Nocrich





Inside the 13th century church



DSCN5250 Kopie by Siebenbürger Jugend Traun, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sarmisegetusa Regia, Șureanu Mountains*

*FOREST CAPITAL*
Sarmisegetusa Regia, Șureanu Mountains






The capital of the Dacian Kingdom, 1st century BCE - 2nd century CE. The flourishing city situated on a series of terraces on top of a mountain was abandoned after being conquered by Romans in the last battle of the Roman - Dacian wars.


sacrabanalitate.wordpress.com​


----------



## GodIsNotGreat (May 20, 2010)

Great landscapes!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Probota Monastery and village, Suceava County, Moldavia*

*RULER'S BURIAL*
Probota Monastery and village, Suceava County, Moldavia






The fortified complex was built in 1530 as main foundation and resting place of Petru Rareș, Moldavia's greatest 16th century ruler.

Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cape Doloșman, Lake Razelm*

*CONTROLLING THE GULF*
Cape Doloșman, Lake Razelm






Cape Doloșman is a high promontory at the end of the peninsula separating Lake Razelm and Lake Golovița, the two main bodies of the Razelm complex of lagoons. 

In antiquity, Razelm was a sea gulf and on the plateau of Cape Doloșman stood the old Greek city of Orgame, renamed Argamum by Romans. Orgame is the oldest locality on the territory of Romania mentioned in a literary source, by Hecataeus of Miletus in late 6th century BCE. Because of its isolation, was one of the few Dobrujan localities that survived into middle age, being refered by Genovese in 13th century with its old name, Orgame. Most of the ancient settlements of Dobruja ceased to exist during the Slavic - Avar invasions in 6th-7th centuries.




DSCN0866 by greenfrog.juri, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Robaia Monastery, Argeș County, Muntenia*

*IDYLLIC REMOTENESS* 
Robaia Monastery, Argeș County, Muntenia







Certified in 14th century as a hermitage, it's one of those magic places in Carpathians where pure nature meets cultural heritage. It is situated in a clearing amidst prehistorical forests, in the endlessly long (30-40 km) southern slopes of Făgăraș Mountains. The present church dates from 1644. The paintings are authored by Pârvu Mutu, the most famous 17th century church painter in Wallachia. 



Mihai O​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Oradea / Nagyvárad*

*CONNECTING BANKS*
Oradea / Nagyvárad






Foot bridge over Crișul Repede River


Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

*THE TABLE*
Făgăraș Mountains








peisajdepoveste.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Câmpulung Muscel*

*WALLACHIA'S FIRST CAPITAL*
Câmpulung Muscel





Mihai Oprescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sihăstria Monastery*

*KATHOLIKON*
Sihăstria Monastery







Manastirea Sihastrie by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lunca de Sus / Gyimesfelsőlok, Szekely Land, Transylvania*

*THE PASS*
Lunca de Sus / Gyimesfelsőlok, Szekely Land, Transylvania






The village (647 Hungarians, 5 Romanians) is situated on the upper valley of Trotuș River, in Ghimeș Pass, one of the passages across the Eastern Carpathians, which connect Transylvania and Moldavia. Trotuș springs in Transylvania and after making a bend toward southeast, flows for most of its lenght in Moldavia. The village is also situated in Ciuc Depression, a former Szekely chair or comitatus.

The railway along the Ghimeș Pass was opened in 1899. Because of the the dificult topography, it required complex technical solutions. With its many tunnels and viaducts, including the tallest in Romania - Caracău (not in photo) - and the breathtaking natural sceneries, the railway is one of the most spectacular in Romania.




480 005 H-START by ...síneken a vonat, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me: Elisabeta Boulevard*

*PROMENADE*
Bucharest by me: Elisabeta Boulevard







Bucharest: Elisabeta Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me: Calea Victoriei / Victory Road*

*THE SHOWPIECE STREET*
Bucharest by me: Calea Victoriei / Victory Road








After rehabilitation of sidewalks, Calea Victoriei, Bucharest's finest and most famous street, is becoming as crowded with pedestrians (and cars) as was before war:



  ​




Bucharest: Flag Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lunca de Sus / Gyimesfelsőlok, Szekely Land, Transylvania*

*THE VIADUCT*
Lunca de Sus / Gyimesfelsőlok, Szekely Land, Transylvania






480 004 Gyimesfelsőlok (RO) by krkatonka, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cetățeni cave hermitage, Land of Muscel, Muntenia*

*THE PEAK REFUGE*
Cetățeni cave hermitage, Land of Muscel, Muntenia









The hermitage is situated near the homonimous village, on top of a high cliff, at 881 m above sea level and 200 m above the level of Dâmbovița river, which here flows through wild gorges.

In antiquity, here was one of the most important Dacian cities, which had the acropolis on the same platform as the hermitage and the civilian settlement at the foot of the rock. The cave now used as church may been carved out by Dacians (or they enlarged a natural cavity) or may have been created in 13th century, when monks settled here. The wooden church i contemporary.


Campulung Muscel de sus​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Câmpulung Moldovenesc*

*COLD MORNING*
Câmpulung Moldovenesc





Gabi Mireanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

*THE RESORT*
Ciucaș Mountains







View toward Cheia Resort


Florența Caval​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Roșia Montană, Metaliferi Mountains, Transylvania*

*GOLD MINING CAPITAL OF EUROPE*
Roșia Montană, Metaliferi Mountains, Transylvania







For two thousands years, Roșia Montană was the most important gold mining site in Europe. There are preserved mining galleries from Roman antiquity, middle age and pre-modern periods, old houses and churches which were proposed for becoming an Unesco World Heritage site/

Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului National Park*

*GREENERY FREEDOM*
Piatra Craiului National Park






Roxana Ion​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Neamț Monastery*

*MOLDAVIA'S HEART*
Neamț Monastery






For centuries since its establishment in 14th century, Neamț was principality's main monastery and cultural center, with schools, printings houses etc.

The present complex of buildings includes the 15th century main church (katholikon), the fortress dating from 15th to 19th century and the exterior agheazmatar from 18th century (the round building, used for preparing holy water). There is a large museum showing the history of the monastery and its treasure of old books, printing machines, liturgical objects etc..



Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Repedea / Кривий, Maramureș Mountains Nature Park*

*RUTHENIAN HIGHLANDERS*
Repedea / Кривий, Maramureș Mountains Nature Park







A village with 4,650 Ukrainians, 87 Romanians etc. The Ukrainians from Romania are in fact Ruthenians, an ethnic group with distinct language and culture, which since 20th century started to declare themselves Ukrainians.

The village is, together with the neighbour Poienile de sub Munte (another Ukrainian village) lost in the middle of the the 1,500 km² of Maramureș Mountains Nature Park.



Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Câmpulung Muscel*

*THE RESIDENCE*
Câmpulung Muscel






The Princely House built in 17th century as part of the local monastery.


.ziarulevenimentul.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bulba Cave, Mehedinți Karst Plateau*

*THE CRYSTAL UNDERWORLD* 
Bulba Cave, Mehedinți Karst Plateau




5 km long, the cave is situated near the town of Baia de Aramă. A sector with a lenght of 1 km in cave is called Gallery of Crystal Veils and as the name describes, the ceiling and walls are covered with crystal formations. And this is is just one of the many galleries with a variety of types of formations.


Facebook


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Băile Herculane Spa and Cerna Valley*

*HISTORY MEETS NATURE*
Băile Herculane Spa and Cerna Valley






2,000 years old resort in incredible landscape resembling Central America


FAE Fotografie AEriana urbana​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bistrița Valley*

*FAST AND MEANDROWS*
Bistrița Valley







"Bistrița" means "fast" in Slavonic language.


Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sighișoara / Schäsbrich (Schäßburg)*

*THE CLOCK TOWER*
Sighișoara / Schäsbrich (Schäßburg)





The Clock Tower is the symbol of the city. 64 m tall, was built in 14th century to defend the main gate, which passes through its ground floor. The Baroque roof replaced in late 17th century the medieval roof. The clock was created at the beginning of 17th century and displays two sets of moving figurines in two windows, one toward the Upper City (the city inside the fortress) and one toward the Lower City. Up to 16th century, the tower hosted the city council. Now houses the History Museum.



FAE Fotografie AEriana urbana​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*BIOSCAPE*
Danube Delta







FAE Fotografie AEriana urbana​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube at Giurgiu*

*FLUVIAL PORT*
Danube at Giurgiu







FAE Fotografie AEriana urbana​
















[/QUOTE]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Poenari Stronghold*

*ABOVE THE GORGES*
Poenari Stronghold







FAE Fotografie AEriana urbana​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Prislop Monastery, Land of Hațeg, Transylvania*

*MOUNTAIN FOUNDATION*
Prislop Monastery, Land of Hațeg, Transylvania






Established around the year 1400 by Nicodim, the Serbian monk that also founded Tismana and other monasteries in Wallachia. The present church dates from 1565, being in Wallachian style, because was a foundation of the daugther of Wallachia's ruler.

The monastery is situated in very beautiful natural settings, in Poiana Ruscă Mountains, at the limit between the Land of Hațeg and the Land of Pădureni.



anomismia.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cristian / Großau, Chair of Sibiu, Transylvania*

*MEDIEVAL VILLAGE*
Cristian / Großau, Chair of Sibiu, Transylvania








 sibiul.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tarcău Mountains*

*THE CLEARINGS*
Tarcău Mountains






samsara11.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Port of Giurgiu*

*CRUISE STOP*
Port of Giurgiu 







The building of the Harbour Master was built in 1939-1945 after the plans of Petre Antonescu, the greatest Romanian architect between wars.


FAE Fotografie AEriana urbana​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Transalpina Highway*

*ALPINE JOURNEY*
Transalpina Highway 







travellermagazin.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Predeal Resort*

*THE BRUTALIST CHURCH*
Predeal Resort 







40-0428-5 RO-GFR & 193 822-4 D-PCW by Andi David, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Neamț Monastery*

*THE BEAUTIFUL SETTINGS*
Neamț Monastery






Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Prometheus statue at Vidraru Dam*

*FIRE GIVER*
Prometheus statue at Vidraru Dam







The statue of Prometheus, the legendary titan from Greek mythology that offered the fire to humans, being eventually punished for ever for this by Zeus.
The statue was inaugurated in 1965 as symbol of electricity, built next to Romania's most spectacular dam (166 m tall), inaugurated the next year. The statue is made of stainless steel.


FAE Fotografie AEriana urbana​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Saschiz / Keist (Keisd), Chair of Sighișoara*

*VIEW FROM THE HILL CITADEL*
Saschiz / Keist (Keisd), Chair of Sighișoara





Touring Romania​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Novaci, Gorj County, Oltenia*

*OLTENIAN MOOD*
Novaci, Gorj County, Oltenia





Novaci is a town of 5,431 inhabitants in the foothills of Parâng Mountains.


Wikipedia​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Upper Mureș Nature Park*

*RED THROUGH GREEN*
Defile of Upper Mureș Nature Park









DSC_0318 par MSxLaurentiu, sur Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Grințieș, Neamț County, Moldavia*

*AT TRANSYLVANIAN BORDER*
Grințieș, Neamț County, Moldavia







The village is situated on Bistricioara ("Little Bistrița") River that springs in Transylvania in Călimani Mountains and empties in the Izvoru Muntelui Reservoir (Bistrița River).

The wooden church was built in 1793.


zch.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Avram Iancu, Land of Motzi, Transylvania*

*HOMELAND OF THE KING OF MOUNTAINS*
Avram Iancu, Land of Motzi, Transylvania







Formerly called Vidra de Sus, the village (population 148) was rebaptized after the 1848 revolutionist and patriot Avram Iancu who was born here. The village is seat of a commune comprising no less then 33 villages of similar small size.

The symbol of Transylvanian Romanian national emancipation in 19th century, Avram Iancu was and is the most sacred historical character for Transylvanian Romanians and much if not most of the veneration the Land of Motzi enjoys as the holiest place in Transylvania (if not all Romania) is because of him. He was nicknamed Crăișorul Munților - King of the Mountains.




Facebook​






















Scene from 1980 movie Munții în Flăcări (Mountains on Fire) with Avram Iancu's speech at the Assembly at Blaj in 1848, the starting moment of 1848 Romanian Revolution in Transylvania. At Blaj, over 40,000 Romanians met to protest Transylvania becoming a part of Hungary following the Hungarian Revolution during the same time.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Putna Monastery*

*STEPHEN'S RESTING PLACE*
Putna Monastery














For Romanians, Putna is primarily known as the place where is buried the monastery's founder Stephen the Great, ruler of Moldavia between 1457 - 1504, considered the greatest Romanian according to a television pool.




Manastirea Putna by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me: Rosetti Square*

*VIVID EVENING*
Bucharest by me: Rosetti Square







Bucharest: Rosetti Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Șerbești Rock, Neamț County, Moldavia*

*THE RESERVE*
Șerbești Rock, Neamț County, Moldavia







The rock is situated on the edge between the Subcarpathians (hills built up of rocks) and the Moldavian Plateau (consisting of soil). 


Vasile Bouaru​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Scărița Belioara Reserve, Muntele Mare Mountains*

*IMMEMORIAL*
Scărița Belioara Reserve, Muntele Mare Mountains






Some fairy tale tatched barns at the foot of Coșul Boului ("Ox' Chimney") Cave.


Marian Poară​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Viforâta Monastery, Dâmbovița county, Muntenia*

*STORMY NUNNERY*
Viforâta Monastery, Dâmbovița county, Muntenia







Certified in 1530 but according to tradition, existing since the half of 15th century, it was rebuilt by ruler Matei Basarab (1632-1654). The 1940 earthquake damaged the complex, the bell tower and a part of the fortress of cells being rebuilt afterward. The monastery owns a precious treasure of old objects, displayed in its museum.

The name of the monastery means "stormy" or "stormed", refering to winter storm.


manastireaviforata.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*ECOSYSTEMS*
Danube Delta





There are 23 types of natural ecosystems in Danube Delta and 7 types created by man, probably the most diverse area in Europe in this respect. There are ecosystems of running water, ecosystems of stagnant water, ecosystems of marshy and flooding areas (the reed plats and floating reed islands are the most common components of the Danube Delta), river banks and levees ecosystems. You can watch short documentaries about each of these ecosystems here (in Romanian):
https://www.youtube.com/user/DeltaSemper/videos



FAE Fotografie AEriana urbana​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

*ASCENT INTO THE SURREAL*
Făgăraș Mountains






_It’s one of the many surreal experiences you will have once you step through the rocky gates of Romania’s majestic mountain peaks and begin your ascension. Every step, a new challenge. Every ridge, a new horizon to be crossed.

Oftentimes, there’s no markers to guide you along the path, but just the drive that keeps you putting one foot in front of the other as you get closer to the peak. There isn’t anything waiting for you there but what you bring with you. Ascension is its own reward._



beyonddracula.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

*BREATHING ENVIRONMENT*
Rarău Mountains








chiriciuc.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rodna National Park & Biosphere Reserve*

*ROCKY*
Pietrosu Peak, Rodna National Park & Biosphere Reserve






Pietrosu is the tallest peak from the northern half of Romania, with 2,303 m. Its name means "rocky". In the valey, is seen Borșa resort town.


vadregeny.blogspot.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Jiu National Park*

*DEEP CANYON*
Defile of Jiu National Park






The river can be spotted on the bottom of the valley.



Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brateș Lake and the outskirts of Galați*

*BETWEEN PRUT RIVER AND DANUBE*
Brateș Lake and the outskirts of Galați







Brateș is one of the large lakes in Romania. Initially was a complex of floodplain riverside lagoons along Prut River, with a total surface of 74 km² but in 1948 they were dessicated for agriculture and a new lake was created, which covers 24 km².


mario23​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mântuleasa Church in Craiova*

*ARCHITECTURAL CARPETS*
Mântuleasa Church in Craiova






First built in 1786 as church of the guild of taylors, in 1896 was demolished and a new church was built. The new edifice was designed after an original and avangardist concept (for that time), the facades being decorated with motifs and patterns similar with the ones from the famous Oltenian traditional carpets . 

The architectural lines follow the model of Bălașa Princess Church  in Bucharest, built few years before.





Mantuleasa Church - Craiova, Romania by gentleone0201, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Baia de Arieș / Aranyosbánya, Arieș Valley, Transylvania*

*GOLDEN TOWN*
Baia de Arieș / Aranyosbánya, Arieș Valley, Transylvania






The town has a population of 3,433. Today a grim industrial place (an ecologization program is taking place), in past was one of the main gold mining centers in Apuseni, with times of flourishing but also times of decay. It was founded in 1327 when German (Transylvanian Saxon) miners have been colonised here by the Hungarian king. After a Tatar invasion and destruction in 1606, the settlement became majoritary Romanian.


Nicu Cricu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Săbașa, Neamț County, Moldavia*

*WORLD OF GREEN*
Săbașa, Neamț County, Moldavia






The village (population 1,988) is situated on Săbașa Valley, in Stânișoara Mountains, close to the point where this river spills into Bistrița River.




Sabasa Nemaţ (în Glodişor) by Fanee©, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube island near Seimeni, Dobruja*


*SLOW RIVER*
Danube island near Seimeni, Dobruja






This is a channel created by an island (the forest across the water in photo) situated close to the eastern (Dobrujan) bank of Danube. there are no less then 7 islets on Danube near Seimeni, on a distance of only few km.


Dragoș Nedelcu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Băgaciu / Bogeschterf (Bogeschdorf), Cetatea de Baltă Comitatus, Transylvania*

*GOTHIC SILHOUETTE*
Băgaciu / Bogeschterf (Bogeschdorf), Cetatea de Baltă Comitatus, Transylvania





The church was built at the beginning of 15th century, replacing an older church. The surrounding fortress was erected around 1500.


Zsolt Deak​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

*A WINDOW TO THE PAST*
Rarău Mountains








Andra Piftor​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Zărnești Gorges, Piatra Craiului National Park*

*THE WALK*
Zărnești Gorges, Piatra Craiului National Park





urorageorgescu.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Găujani, Land of Loviștea, Oltenia*

*RITUAL*
Găujani, Land of Loviștea, Oltenia






Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Periprava, Danube Delta*

*FRONTIER*
Periprava, Danube Delta






blogdereporter.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

*SNOW & DANDELION*
Făgăraș Mountains







transylvaniaguide.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Slatina Monastery, Stânișoara Mountains, Moldavia*

*NATURE'S STRENGHT*
Slatina Monastery, Stânișoara Mountains, Moldavia






Large fortified complex built in 1553-1564.


Cezar Popescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Fântânele, Mărginimea Sibiului Ethnographic Zone, Transylvania*

*WHITE REVERIE*
Fântânele, Mărginimea Sibiului Ethnographic Zone, Transylvania






The Orthodox church dates from 1771.


transylvaniaguide.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rucăr - Bran Corridor*

*ALTITUDE*
Rucăr - Bran Corridor





shana-alexia.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Constanța / Köstence*

*THE OLD MINARET*
Constanța / Köstence








Hunchiar Mosque built in 1862


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Reghiu, Vrancea Mountains, Moldavia*

*THE RESERVE*
Reghiu, Vrancea Mountains, Moldavia






A part of the Reghiu village and the rocks of Scruntaru Reserve.


Bogdan Ene​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Olt River near Feldioara, Transylvania*

*MEANDROUS*
Olt River near Feldioara, Transylvania







Olt (614 km long, entirely on the terriory of Romania) has a complex course, completely changing its direction  in Transylvania, before crossing Carpathians into Wallachia and spilling into Danube. Beside the big turns, there are countless small meandres, like the one in photo.


uceadejos.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Jiu National Park*

*BRIDGE*
Defile of Jiu National Park







petcudapet.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Grohotiș Mountains (foregorund) and Ciucaș Mountains (distance)*

*GREEN HORIZONS*
Grohotiș Mountains (foregorund) and Ciucaș Mountains (distance):







petcudapet.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciumbrud / Csombord, Alba County, Transylvania*

*PYRAMID*
Ciumbrud / Csombord, Alba County, Transylvania





Crypt of Kemény family.


Mircea Marius Țetcu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Borca, Bistrița Valley, Moldavia*

*PICTURESQUE SETTLEMENT*
Borca, Bistrița Valley, Moldavia








Borca Pitoreasca by Fanee©, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dragoslavele, Rucăr - Bran Corridor*

*MOUNTAIN CHURCH*
Dragoslavele, Rucăr - Bran Corridor







The nave was built in 1661 and the tower in 1898.

Andrei Stroie​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Fântânele, Mărginimea Sibiului Ethnographic Zone, Transylvania*

*CHILDREN GAMES*
Fântânele, Mărginimea Sibiului Ethnographic Zone, Transylvania








transylvaniaguide.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dumești hamlet, Trascău Mountains*


*GREEN MIST*
Dumești hamlet, Trascău Mountains[/COLOR]






Dumesti by Berghean Cosmin, on Flickr







[/QUOTE]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Balota village, Defile of Olt*

*PEAK VIEW*
Balota village, Defile of Olt





View from Cozia Peak


Ștefan Ianculovici​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Letea Forest, Danube Delta*

*FERAL*
Letea Forest, Danube Delta





ia-de-aici.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Meledic Salt Plateau, Vrancea Subcarpathians*

*KARST*
Meledic Salt Plateau, Vrancea Subcarpathians








Meledic salt Karst Plateau is situated at 608 m altitude and covers 1.7 Km². The salt massive is bordered by a breccia coating that allows the water infiltration; therefore were generated a very large chain of caves, high ravines and wide salt outcrops. 

The longest salt cave in Europe and the second in the world is 6s Salt Cave, with 3.234 m development and 42 m depth. Nine other caves with lengths between 10 m and 152 m are found here. The total number of registered cavities is 47. The mapping of all these were the work of Ică Giurgiu and of Speleology Team Club 'Emil Racoviţă', Bucharest, between 1978 and 1995.



Dorin Pop​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Târgu-Mureș / Marosvásárhely, capital of Székely Land*

*ROSES' SQUARE*
Târgu-Mureș / Marosvásárhely, capital of Székely Land






Târgu Mureș' surname is "city of roses". The Roses's Square is bordered by countless Baroque, Neoclassical and Secession buildings.



andreeasoft.blogspot.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ghimbav Gorges, Iezer - Păpușa Mountains*

*LUSH*
Ghimbav Gorges, Iezer - Păpușa Mountains







De Ce Romania​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dârlos / Durles, Chair of Mediaș*

Dârlos / Durles, Chair of Mediaș





The Evangelical (Lutheran, initially Catholic) church was built in early 16th century. It is unique in that the paintings, dating from the same period, displays Byzantine themes and style, combined with the usual Gothic features.


Zsolt Deak​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lake Razelm*

*EACH TIME DIFFERENT*
Lake Razelm






Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

*FOREST REALM*
Făgăraș Mountains







Dragoș Nedelcu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

*LIVING COVER*
Ceahlău National Park



Catalin Macsim​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

*THE CORNER*
Bucharest by me









Bucharest: Elisabeta Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Timișoara*

*BEGA CANAL*
Timișoara








Spring has finally arrived! by Andras Diana , on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi*

*FREEDOM*
Bucegi






visitprahova.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Jiu National Park*

*MARCH WINTER*
Defile of Jiu National Park







 Feczko Tiberiu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Near Suceava, Bukovina*

*SUMMER SUNSET*
Near Suceava, Bukovina






Adi Nechifor​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rodna National Park*

*FLORA*
Rodna National Park






albertgabi.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Godeni, Land of Muscel*

*THE HIDDEN VILLAGE*
Godeni, Land of Muscel







beautiful sunset by Lucian Nițu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Constanța*

*SEA CITY*
Constanța







Claboo Media​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

*FOG EFFECT*
Ceahlău National Park



Catalin Macsim​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Apuseni Nature Park*

*THE ENTRANCE*
Apuseni Nature Park






Marius Tudosiem​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*STRATIGRAPHY*
Bucegi Plateau







ionutvoda.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sulina, Danube Delta*

*HOT SUMMER DAY*
Sulina, Danube Delta






Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Maramureș Mountains Nature Park*

*DIVERSITY*
Maramureș Mountains Nature Park







Emi Bota​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vatra Dornei*

*RAIN COMING*
Vatra Dornei








Here comes the rain again... by Vafþrúðnir, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár*

*BIRD EYE VIEW*
Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár







icmb.conference.ubbcluj.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Berca Muddy Volcanoes, Buzău Subcarpathians*

*CRUST ACTIVITY*
Berca Muddy Volcanoes, Buzău Subcarpathians







Iulian Berca​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Broșteni, Bistrița Valley, Moldavia*

*WINDING*
Broșteni, Bistrița Valley, Moldavia






Primaria Brosteni​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

*CLOUD SEA*
Ciucaș Mountains






Iulian Berca​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Parâng Mountains*

*HIGH GRASS*
Parâng Mountains






Mihaela Giurgea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Țarcu Mountains*

*UNBROKEN WILDERNESS*
Țarcu Mountains






Daniel Vasilan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Army chalet in Dragoslavele*

*COURTYARD WITH A VIEW*
Army chalet in Dragoslavele






stormmihai​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Polovragi Monastery, Oltenia*

*PEASANT INFLUENCE*
Polovragi Monastery, Oltenia









Polovragi_45 by Gorgan_Paps, on Flickr


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

Excellent selection of great photos from Romania. Mountains, sea, steppes, cities and monasteries :cheers: Excellent work PRIMEVAL kay:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Topolnița Monastery, Mehedinți Plateau, Oltenia*

Thank you Zig Zag and everybody for interest and support!






*INTO THE WILD*
Topolnița Monastery, Mehedinți Plateau, Oltenia






Established in 14th century by Nicodim (a Serbian monk who founded the first monasteries in Wallachia, including Tismana), the present stone church dates from 1646. The wooden church was built in 1832 in a village in Gorj County and moved here in 1993.

The area is very isolated and tranquil.


Google Plus​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Paltin, Vrancea Mountains, Moldavia*

*THE WIDE RIVER BED*
Paltin, Vrancea Mountains, Moldavia






A village with 1,331 inhabitants, on Zăbala Valley.


Condor66​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tihuța Pass*

*FROM PROVINCE TRO PROVINCE*
Tihuța Pass








Adler Dawx​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Șureanu Mountains*

*STREAM*
Șureanu Mountains






Nicu Chirobocea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vâlcan Mountains*

*BOUNDLESS ADVENTURE*
Vâlcan Mountains







Paul Ursuța​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

*PILLAR*
Ceahlău National Park






Gabriel Gaby​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Coal mine at Petrila, Jiu Valley, Transylvania*

*LONEA SHAFT*
Coal mine at Petrila, Jiu Valley, Transylvania






Petrila is one of the five industrial cities in Jiu Valley. It has a population of 21,373 and like the other cities in the area, the desolate atmosphere of a post-industrial site contrasts with the extraordinary vivid nature around.



Sylvester Nata​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Transfăgărășan Highway*

*HIGH TUNNEL*
Transfăgărășan Highway






This is the highest point of the road. The image is taken on the southern, Wallachian side of Făgăraș Mountains. You see how the road disappears on the left side of the photo, because here enters in the longest road tunnel in Romania - 800 m - and also the highest: 2,042 m. The road then comes out at Bâlea Lake, on the northern, Transylvanian side.

In the low - right corner of the photo you can see the Capra (Goat) Waterfall, situated at 1,690 m. the waterfall is 40 m tall. Capra River has its source in the glacial Capra Lake.



cjarges.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Poienile de sub Munte / Русь Поляни, Maramureș Mountains Nature Park*

*DIVERSITY*
Poienile de sub Munte / Русь Поляни, Maramureș Mountains Nature Park








The village is inhabited by 9,711 Ukrainians, 253 Romanians, 60 Hungarians, 5 Germans etc.


Joadl / Wikipedia​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Slătioara primeval forest, Rarău Mountains*

*FROM THE AGE OF PHANARIOTES*
Slătioara primeval forest, Rarău Mountains








Some threes dates from 18th century, when Moldavia was ruled by Phanariotes. It was declared a protected area in 1941.


eFREM fERRARI​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Broșteni, Mehedinți County, Oltenia*

*LAST BYZANTINES*
Broșteni, Mehedinți County, Oltenia






Court church of Cuțui boyars, built in 1836 next to their fine kula (fortified manor house).

The church, like few others in area, displays the most tardive manifestion of the old Wallachian styles and of Byzantine influence in architecture, in a time when the rest of Wllachia has switched to western styles. This was because of the remoteness of Mehedinți.



adinarogojanmihaiutrip.blogspot.r0​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Near Huda lui Papară Cave, Trascău Mountains*

*TREASURE OF WONDERS*
Near Huda lui Papară Cave, Trascău Mountains






trascauadventure.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat Mountains*

*COLD STREAM*
Retezat Mountains






This area is outside the national park, this is why there is a road.


trascauadventure.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Easter at Dragomirna Monastery, Bukovina*

*VIGIL INSIDE THE FORTRESS* 
Easter at Dragomirna Monastery, Bukovina







The monastery was built betwen 1602 (the chapel outside the walls) and 1627 (the massive walls and towers). The majestic main church (in photo) was erected in 1609.



Paste_Dragomirna_015 by Mihai Vitega, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sfântu Gheorghe, Danube Delta*

*THE MOUTH*
Sfântu Gheorghe, Danube Delta






The village situated at the mouth of the homonimous branch (the southernmost) has a population of 797, mostly Romanians. It dates from 17th century, when the presend levees have been formed and land gained from sea.





















Sf. Gheorghe ( localitatea ) by dumitru dragos, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cotmeana Monastery*

*MIRCEA'S FOUNDATION*
Cotmeana Monastery







The present church and surrounding walls dating from 1389, erected by Mircea the Elder, the greatest ruler of Wallachia. Here is the oldest bell in Wallachia, from 1385.



cjarges.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Şelari Street, Bucharest*

*THE CORE*
Şelari Street, Bucharest






IMG_6808 by Marius Imagery, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dumbrava / Igazfalva, Banat*

*THE STONE CHURCH OF THE ADOBE VILLAGE*
Dumbrava / Igazfalva, Banat






Certified in 1454, it is situated in Făget Depression, a fertile and hospitable region surrounded by Poiana Ruscă Mountains toward south and Dealurile Lipovei Hills toward north. In 1893, colonisation in Dumbrava started, with Hungarians from Vésztő, Makó, Köröstarcsa and Gyoma, localities from today Hungary. All the present village's houses are 100 years old and built in adobe. The Reformed (Hungarian Calvinist) church, in photo, was built in 1898.


The village is inhabited by 526 Hungarians, 484 Romanians and 7 Germans. 




turismtimis.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Topliţa River, Călimani Mountains*

*POSTVOLCANIC*
Topliţa River, Călimani Mountains







William.Ch​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brădetu Hermitage and Vâlsan Valley, Făgăraş Mountains, Muntenia*

*TREASURE VALLEY*
Brădetu Hermitage and Vâlsan Valley, Făgăraş Mountains, Muntenia 








*Brădetu Hermitage* was founded at the end of 14th century. The church dates from 15th century, including the paintings.


prinromaniasinunumai.blogspot.ro​
























*Vâlsan Valley*: the river is 84 km long. The Vâlsan Reserve covers 96 km² (see map). It protects primarily the habitat of the endemic fish called asprete, a 65 million years relict that lives only in Vâlsan River.

Beside the fish, the valley hides endless natural wonders: old trees and patches of prehistorical forests, mountain springs, streams and waterfalls, landscapes with cliffs and abysses etc, like in the entire Făgăraș.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Histria - ancient Greek city in Dobruja*

*THE CITY THAT REBORN 13 TIMES*
Histria - ancient Greek city in Dobruja







Situated in the mirific environment of the remote Sinoe Lagoon, Histria existed between 7th century BCE and 7th century CE. It is the most complex archaeological site in Romania, with 13 layers of material culture: 3 layers from Archaic Greek period, 3 from classical Greek period, 4 from Hellenistic period and 4 from Roman period. Each layer corresponded to a destruction and succesive reconstruction of the city, following Barbarian invasions.























Rumänien Anfang September 2009 by Joachim Tüns, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Méra, Land of Călata / Kalotaszeg, Transylvania*

*COLORFUL*
Méra, Land of Călata / Kalotaszeg, Transylvania








The village is inhabited by 1,158 Hungarians, 136 Roma and 125 Romanians.



Méra, Kalotaszeg by paleximage, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Văratec Monastery*

*MOLDAVIAN NIGHT*
Văratec Monastery







Marcel Ionuț​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Siriu Reservoir seen from Teherău Viaduct*

*SANDSTONELAND*
Siriu Reservoir seen from Teherău Viaduct







Marcel Ionuț​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Olt at Robești*

*THE FOOTBRIDGE*
Defile of Olt at Robești








Panorama by RE2801 ∴, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Anina - Oravița Railway*

*COLORED APPARITION*
Anina - Oravița Railway 







Faceook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*ABYSS DELIHGT*
Ceahlău National Park







Gabriel Gaby​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Călimani Mountains National Park*

*WORLD OF WILD*
Călimani Mountains National Park








inbocancipemunte.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*TUNNEL*
Danube Delta







Marcel Ionuț​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Armenian Neighborhood, Bucharest*

*COMPLEXITY*
Armenian Neighborhood, Bucharest








locuriuitate.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

*PURE*
Făgăraș Mountains








Fogaras by ranczlevi, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vârtop, Apuseni Nature Park*

*SLOPE PARADISE*
Vârtop, Apuseni Nature Park









DSC_7557-Edit by Miclăuș George, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bistrița River at Șaru Dornei, Bukovina*

*GOLDEN*
Bistrița River at Șaru Dornei, Bukovina






The upper sector of Bistrița is called Bistrița Aurie, meaning Golden Bistrița.


Ana Pestrea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Corbi, Land of Muscel, Muntenia*

*LONGING*
Corbi, Land of Muscel, Muntenia






liaionas​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Red Lake*

*PINE ENVIRONMENT*
Red Lake







DSC_0519 by dianaamazniuc, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Lăpuș at Vima Mică, Northwest Romania*

*WATER MAZE*
Defile of Lăpuș at Vima Mică, Northwest Romania






With 36 km, Lăpuș Defile is third longest in country, after the defiles of Danube and Olt (134 and 47 km), although the river is much shorter (112 km compared with 2,860 and 614 km). From the 36 km of the defile, 25 km are a natural reserve.

The relatively long defile results from the extremely meandrous course (open map). In straight line, the same distance (between the beginning and the end of defile) measures 9 km.

The defile has fascinating landscape variety: waterfalls, caves, canyons, rapids, crags with panoramic views. 



vimamica.site40.net​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

*CINEMA*
Bucharest by me









Bucharest: Cinema Studio (1945) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Oltenian Bistrița River at Bistrița Monastery*

*AT THE FOOT OF ARNOTA*
Oltenian Bistrița River at Bistrița Monastery







Not to be confused with Bistrița River from Moldavia, which is longer, 283 km, compared with Oltenian Bisrița, 42 km. There is also a Transylvanian Bistrița River.


In this photo, Bistrița flows at the foot of Arnota Massif, which is seen in background. On a hill is seen the Păpușa Hermitage, built in 1712. Is one of Bistrița Monastery's three hermitages in the area. A small part of Bistrița Monastery is also seen on the left.



ViperDex​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

*THE CHALET*
Ciucaș Mountains









Ciucas by Stan Koo, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Upper Mureș Nature Park*

*COMPLEMENTARY*
Defile of Upper Mureș Nature Park






The dark violet river bed (rocks of volcanic origin) contrasts with its complementary color (yellow) in the autumnal foliage.


pasaportnatura.ro​


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

WOW! extraordinary page.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Arbore Church, Bukovina*

Thank you Mi3max and thanks everybody! I hope the next pages will be even better!





*DARK GREEN*
Arbore Church, Bukovina




Built in 1502 and painted in 1503-1504.

If Voroneț Monastery is famous for its blue and Humor for its red, Arbore is famous for its dark green in the background of the painted scenes.



inbucovina.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vrancea Mountains*

*SUNSET IN THE GLADE*
Vrancea Mountains







descoperimlumeaimpreuna.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Penteleu Massif, Buzău Mountains*

*BEAR HOME*
Penteleu Massif, Buzău Mountains






Buzău Mountains extend on 1,900 km². Hundreds of bears live here.


catalinlamunte.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vrancea Mountains*

*WILD TO THE HORIZON*
Vrancea Mountains






1,500 km² without signs of civilisation. Home to around 500 bears, plus hundreds of wolves and lynxes


descoperimlumeaimpreuna.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Starchiojd, Prahova County, Muntenia*

*THE OLD CHIOJD*
Starchiojd, Prahova County, Muntenia







The village (3,400 inhabitants) and the subregion is one of the most interesting and mysterious in Muntenia. It is on Bâsca Chiojdului Valley and Depression, an ethno-cultural zone which for most of its extent is situated in Buzău County. The area and its particularities is unknown to most Romanians. The unusual name of the village, even without the Slavonic particle _star - _ (old, big) points to an old, non-Romanian origin of the settlement.



Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Charlottenburg, Banat*

*THE ROUND VILLAGE*
Charlottenburg, Banat








The village (population 111, mostly Romanians) was founded in 1771 during the second wave of German colonisation in Banat, with 32 families from Trento Province, now in Italy. 
Is the only circular village in Romania. The diameter of the interior square is 210 m. The entire settlement was declared a historical monument.



Sebastien​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Altar's Stone, Bicaz Gorges*

*EXTREME NATURE*
Altar's Stone, Bicaz Gorges





















plecatdeacasa.net​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

*MYTH*
Ciucaș Mountains








The quest for Erebor by enthimema, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sinaia Gondola*

*ABOVE THE FOREST*
Sinaia Gondola









Cable Car by Andr3i, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vișea / Visa, Transylvanian Plain*


*WEDDING IN THE VILLAGE*
Vișea / Visa, Transylvanian Plain 






The village is inhabited by 420 Hungarians, 139 Romanians and 6 Roma. It is situated on the former border of the Roman empire and on the salt road from Transylvania to Pannonia.


Wedding in the village by paleximage, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*DWELLING*
Danube Delta









Danube Delta by Cost3l, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Somewhere in Mehedinți County*

*DANUBE VILLAGE*
Somewhere in Mehedinți County







2015-032162 by bubbahop, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Căpățânii Mountains*

*LIMIT OF ALPINE THUNDRA*
Căpățânii Mountains






Alpine tundra is a type of natural region or biome that does not contain trees because it is at high altitude. The high altitude causes an adverse climate, which is too cold and windy to support tree growth.

In photo, in background you see the amazing, densely forested Lotru Valley with Mălaia village and reservoir.


mohicanmohican​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Călimani Mountains*

*WIDE SCENERY*
Călimani Mountains







View from Bistricior Peak (1,990 m) toward Colibița Reservoir, over a distance of 10 km in straight line. Bistricior Massif is part of the national park, which has the limit in the valleys surrounding it. The rest of the area in photo is outside the np.



Mihaela Giurgea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat National Park*

*SAVAGE*
Retezat National Park









WP_20130614_042 by kinder-ro, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iași National Theatre*

*ROCOCO REVIVAL*
Iași National Theatre






The institution was created in 1840. The present building was inaugurated in 1896.



Aida Selenica (29) by aiesec.romania, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tismana Monastery*

*PEARL OF THE FORESTS*
Tismana Monastery






Church (not visible) from 1378, fortress mostly rebuilt in 1855




Tismana Monastery by aherne, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Crișul Repede*

*ISLET*
Defile of Crișul Repede









Bilal Khalid (8) by aiesec.romania, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

*SUNSET LIGHT*
Ceahlău National Park







Gabriel Gaby​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*National Theatre and University Square, Bucharest*

*CENTER*
National Theatre and University Square, Bucharest







The University Square is the geographical, social, educational and transportational center of Bucharest. The two main thoroughfares of the city, the north-south and the west- est ones, are crossing here with each other.

The building of the National Theatre dates from 1973. It suffered radical modifications during the 1980s and presently is in a process of rehabilitation that will return the old aspect, in a slightly different than original form.



P1100046 by dan_solea, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ghighiu Monastery near Ploiești, Muntenia*

*PRAHOVA'S MAIN NUNNERY*
Ghighiu Monastery near Ploiești, Muntenia






A hermitage is mentioned at the end of 16th century, that later will cease to exist. The present monastery was founded in 1817. The main church dates from 1858. Partly destroyed in WW1 and bombed in WW2 (being situated south of Ploiești, near the refineries), will be almost enteriely rebuilt in early 1950s (1952).




Manastirea Ghighiu_03 by Gorgan_Paps, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Land of Motzi, Transylvania*

*MOUNTAIN PEOPLE*
Land of Motzi, Transylvania










patches by palinta, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Izvoru Muntelui Reservoir*

*WISH TO FLY*
Izvoru Muntelui Reservoir





fondecranhd.net​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Opera Square, Timișoara*

*PERSPECTIVE*
Opera Square, Timișoara









Untitled by Cornel Putan, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat National Park*

*INTACT*
Retezat National Park






WP_20130615_046 by kinder-ro, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Constanța*

*THE OLD TOWN*
Constanța







Claboo Media​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dobruja*

*GATE OF THE NATIONS*
Dobruja






dragosciobanu.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Olt*

*RED VALLEY*
Defile of Olt








Run! Run, to catch the train! by Corina -, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Foothills of Făgăraș Mountains*

*EVENING SKY*
Foothills of Făgăraș Mountains









Transfagarasan by Marius Tabac, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Groape village, Land of Lăpuș, Northwest Romania*

*HOLLOWS*
Groape village, Land of Lăpuș, Northwest Romania








The village has 16 households and 91 inhabitants. The name means "hollows". The wooden church dates from 1830.


Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

*PROMONTORY*
Ceahlău National Park






For scale, notice the people on the platform



isimion.blogspot.ro​


----------



## modestman (Feb 1, 2015)

Romania is immensely beautiful,very varied.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Breaza, Prahova Valley*

Thank you Modestman! Thank you everybody for watching and supporting!


*HILL REVERIE*
Breaza, Prahova Valley










photoiulia.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vrancea Mountains*

*PEAK*
Vrancea Mountains






ellatuvenie.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Easter in Maramureș*

*ARCHAIC*
Easter in Maramureș








Romania Ostern 15 by erics-photographie, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*PREFERED PLACE*
Danube Delta








Danube Delta by Cost3l, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lake Razelm*

*LAKE RAZELM*







According to Unesco website, Danube Delta _includes the greatest stretch of reedbeds in the world_. 


bucharestlounge.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Parâng Mountains*

*PARÂNG MOUNTAINS*







bandarosie.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bicaz Gorges*

*BICAZ GORGES*






















parsul-parsul.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

*FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS*








Podragu Chalet, northern side of the range


visepepoteci.blogspot.ro​
















[


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

*BUCEGI MOUNTAINS*







Cota 2000 (Sinaia)


Viorel Corbu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului National Park*

*PIATRA CRAIULUI NATIONAL PARK*








014 by Radu Andrei B, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Buzău Mountains*

*BUZĂU MOUNTAINS*








buzau 004 by catalin.serban, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Constanța*

*CONSTANȚA*







High View​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

*BUCEGI MOUNTAINS*








Eduard Guțescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vrancea Mountains*

*VRANCEA MOUNTAINS*







Purcelul (Piglet) Waterfall and River near Vintileasca



Cascada Purcelul by adrian_tudose86, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ika Castle, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*IKA CASTLE, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*











A recently restored ruin, dating probably from 13th century.


visitharomszek.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

*BUCHAREST BY ME*









Bucharest: Brezoianu Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Durău Hermitage, Ceahlău Massif*

*DURĂU HERMITAGE, CEAHLĂU MASSIF*







The hermitage is certified in 1600. It borrowed the name from Duruitoarea ("Rumbling") Waterfall. The present stone church and wooden bell tower date from 1835. The hermitage is neighbored by Durău Resort, that appeared in late 19th century and borrowed its name.


Dragomara​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sfântu Gheorghe / Sepsiszentgyörgy, Székely Land*

*SFÂNTU GHEORGHE / SEPSISZENTGYÖRGY, SZÉKELY LAND*







The city has a population of 56,006, of which 76% Hungarians. It is the capital of Covasna County and historically, was the capital of the Székely Chair (district, comitatus) of Sepsi, corresponding to Sfântu Gheorghe Depression.

The fortress (in photo) was built in 1547 around the 14th century Reformed (initially Catholic) church. The church and fortress are situated on the top of a small hill near city. They are surrounded by the old cemetery. 



Facebook​



















7220323​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vălul Miresei (Bridal Veil) Waterfall, Vlădeasa Mountains*

*VĂLUL MIRESEI (BRIDAL VEIL) WATERFALL, VLĂDEASA MOUNTAINS*








Linda Monics Schampek​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Moldovița narrow gauge steam train, Bukovina*

*MOLDOVIȚA NARROW GAUGE STEAM TRAIN, BUKOVINA*








The narrow gauge railway was inaugurated in 1888, with a lenght of 23 km. Later, the local network was extended to 73 km. Presently, the touristic line measures 10 km.


clubrv.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bridge over Danube - Black Sea Canal*

*BRIDGE OVER DANUBE - BLACK SEA CANAL*









ziuaconstanta.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Corbii de Piatră Cave Hermitage, Land of Muscel*

*CORBII DE PIATRĂ CAVE HERMITAGE, LAND OF MUSCEL*








13th century


Vlad Iosif​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains National Park*

*RODNA MOUNTAINS NATIONAL PARK*










DSCN7961 by bodasszilard, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat National Park*

*RETEZAT NATIONAL PARK*








Forest revery by catalintibuleac, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*DOBROVĂȚ MONASTERY, IAȘI COUNTY, MOLDAVIA*








The big church (in photo) was built in 1504 and painted in 1527-1530. The small church was built in 1607, the walls in 17th century, the bell tower in 1743.



Takadoshika TuKa​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Axente Sever / Franderf (Frauendorf), Chair of Mediaș*

*AXENTE SEVER / FRANDERF (FRAUENDORF), CHAIR OF MEDIAȘ*







Built in 13th or early 14th century (first mentioned in 1322), the Evangelical Church was successively fortified in 15-16th century, first by raising the height of the church with a floor equiped with crenels, then by surrounding the church with walls.




Rooster sign on church roof by Horia Varlan, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Road through Bărăgan Steppe*

*ROAD THROUGH BĂRĂGAN STEPPE*









Forest by Dumby, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Năvodari, Dobruja*

*NĂVODARI, DOBRUJA*






Petromidia Refinery in backdrop



Untitled by claudiuionmihai, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Solonț, Bacău County, Moldavia*

*SOLONȚ, BACĂU COUNTY, MOLDAVIA*








A village with 1,395 inhabitants, in the foothills of Tarcău Mountains.


Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Apuseni Nature Park*

*APUSENI NATURE PARK*








DSCN8430 by bodasszilard, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Doftana Valley, Prahova Subcarpathians*

*DOFTANA VALLEY, PRAHOVA SUBCARPATHIANS*










IMG_6241 by todaontheweb, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mehedinți Mountains*

*MEHEDINȚI MOUNTAINS*








mehedinti-majdanpek.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ploștina, Buzău Mountains, Muntenia*


*PLOȘTINA, BUZĂU MOUNTAINS, MUNTENIA*








priporul-plostinii.dogaru.net​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vlădeasa Mountains*

*VLĂDEASA MOUNTAINS*








Linda Monics Schampek​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului National Park*

*PIATRA CRAIULUI NATIONAL PARK*










DSCF8948 by catalin.serban, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

*BUCEGI MOUNTAINS*








brassoi-turista-egyesulet.eu


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Borza, Sălaj County, Crișana*

*BORZA, SĂLAJ COUNTY, CRIȘANA*









Ionuț Vicol​























Folklore from the area (Codru ethnographic zone, neighbour to Sălaj)


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Goioasa Lake, Tarcău Mountains*

*GOIOASA LAKE, TARCĂU MOUNTAINS*









magic land by Madalina26, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mila 23 / Міла 23, Danube Delta*

*MILA 23 / МІЛА 23, DANUBE DELTA*








A village with 342 Lipovan Russians, 145 Romanians and 6 Ukrainians on Sulina Branch, in the heart of the Delta 


racul albastru​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Muntele Săcelului village, Muntele Mare Mountains*

*MUNTELE SĂCELULUI VILLAGE, MUNTELE MARE MOUNTAINS*







A village with 73 inhabitants living in few households spread at distance one from another. Like this there are hundreds of villages and hamlets in Apuseni, all of them featuring fine traditional architecture, ancient lifestyle and customs and breathtaking natural scenery.

Some of the villages in the area of Băișoara commune (to which Muntele Săcelului belongs) bear often names starting with "Muntele" (the Mountain) and followed by the massif where they are situated: Muntele Băișorii, Muntele Bocului, Muntele Cacovei.

More mind blowing photos with Muntele Săcelului on its Facebook page.





Winter in the mountains by dorelchis, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vâlcan Mountains*

*VÂLCAN MOUNTAINS*






Romanian mountains are exactly how they appear in these photos. A true jungle, a wilderness extending on tens and tens of thousands of sq. km. You can trek for days and even weeks in straight line without meeting a human settlement, just wild forest growing on rugged relief, with endless canyons,complicated geography etc.



Mugurel Stan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bărăgan Steppe*

*BĂRĂGAN STEPPE*









Untitled by claudiuionmihai, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Peștera, Rucăr - Bran area*

*PEȘTERA, RUCĂR - BRAN AREA*









Pestera Village by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cerneți Kula, Mehedinți County, Oltenia*

*CERNEȚI KULA, MEHEDINȚI COUNTY, OLTENIA*






Cerneți, a village 6 km from the center of Drobeta Turnu Severin, was the capital of Mehedinți County for more than two centuries, after the destruction of Severin Fortress in 16th century and until 1841.

The kula (fortified manor house) was built around 1800 by Tudor Vladimirescu, leader of 1821 Revolution in Wallachia.



Narcis Mursa​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Leaota Mountains*

*LEAOTA MOUNTAINS*








Venerable sycamore in Valea Crovului Gorges




DS_20130803_00157 Paltin secular by serdiana, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bear Cave, Apuseni Nature Park*

*BEAR CAVE, APUSENI NATURE PARK*









asgeoda.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Topolnița Monastery*

*TOPOLNIȚA MONASTERY*







Established in 14th century by Nicodim (a Serbian monk who founded the first monasteries in Wallachia, including Tismana), the present stone church dates from 1646.


Narcis Mursa​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Găinești, Suceava County, Moldavia*

*GĂINEȘTI, SUCEAVA COUNTY, MOLDAVIA*








IMG_0616 by georgepaulcretu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Troesmis - Roman town on Danube, Dobruja*

*TROESMIS - ROMAN TOWN ON DANUBE, DOBRUJA*








Troesmis was an important strategic place, first certified in _Epistulae ex Ponto_ of Ovid (early 1st century CE).



numismon.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mesteacănu, Sălaj County*

*MESTEACĂNU, SĂLAJ COUNTY*








Țetcu Mircea Rareș​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Remecioara, Land of Chioar, northwest Romania*

*REMECIOARA, LAND OF CHIOAR, NORTHWEST ROMANIA*










tablou de primăvară by băseşteanu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Nemira Mountains*

*NEMIRA MOUNTAINS*







Late winter atmosphere



Untitled by Madalina26, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Măcin Mountains*

*MĂCIN MOUNTAINS*







MecanTuris​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului National Park*

*PIATRA CRAIULUI NATIONAL PARK*




MecanTurist​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Țâșna Gorges, Mehedinți Mountains*

*ȚÂȘNA GORGES, MEHEDINȚI MOUNTAINS*






oredanabobei.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Motzi People*

*MOTZI PEOPLE*









Facebook​






















The paradise where the Motzi live


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Orșova, Iron Gates Nature Park, Banat*

*ORȘOVA, IRON GATES NATURE PARK, BANAT*








Narcis Mursa​


----------



## Valentinee (Jul 11, 2012)

PRIMEVAL said:


> *NEMIRA MOUNTAINS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome atmosphere :cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cozia Monastery and River Olt*

Thank you 

*COZIA MONASTERY AND RIVER OLT*








2014-07-11 Cozia-22 by Mihai Enescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Buciaș Valley, Vrancea Mountains*

*BUCIAȘ VALLEY, VRANCEA MOUNTAINS*







In foreground in photo, the water of a ferruginous spring.

Buciaș is a tributary of Cașin River, in the northern part of Vrancea Mountains, in Bacău County.


isimion.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

*BUCHAREST*







The newly rehabilitated National Theatre (1973), under the beautiful April sky.



Dan Mihai Bălănescu


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iron Gates Nature Park*

*IRON GATES NATURE PARK*







adevarulfinanciar.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Wildlife Of Grădiștea Muncelului - Cioclovina Nature Park*

*WILDLIFE OF GRĂDIȘTEA MUNCELULUI - CIOCLOVINA NATURE PARK*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Javelin Sand Boa rediscovered in Romania*

*JAVELIN SAND BOA REDISCOVERED IN ROMANIA*







This is the rarest snake species in Europe and the only one from Boa family on the continent. It lives in some countries from Balkans. In Romania was last saw in 1937 but last year it was observed in the area of Olt River's mouth at Danube, near Calnovăț Reserve.


wilderness-society.org​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

*CIUCAȘ MOUNTAINS*







mihaisblog.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

*CEAHLĂU NATIONAL PARK*








DSC_0195_edited by cipic84, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Costinești*

*COSTINEȘTI*







Lucian Sătmărean​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dealu Frumos / Schinebärch (Schönberg), Chair of Nocrich*

*DEALU FRUMOS / SCHINEBÄRCH (SCHÖNBERG), CHAIR OF NOCRICH*







Șerban Șchiau​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cetățile Ponorului Cave, Apuseni Nature Park*

*CETĂȚILE PONORULUI CAVE, APUSENI NATURE PARK*










Tivi Dan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Izvoru Muntelui Reservoir*

*IZVORU MUNTELUI RESERVOIR*










Bicaz Lake - Romania by adybyt, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sohodol Gorges, Vâlcan Mountains*

*SOHODOL GORGES, VÂLCAN MOUNTAINS*









Sohodol by Stancioiu Alin, on Flickr[/CENTER]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cozia National Park*

*COZIA NATIONAL PARK*






Outdoor activities in Romania
Outdoor activities in Romania​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Suhard Mountains*

*SUHARD MOUNTAINS*









DSC_2460 by josephescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Upper Mureș Nature Park*

*DEFILE OF UPPER MUREȘ NATURE PARK*







vizso74​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Gurghiu Valley, Transylvania*

*GURGHIU VALLEY, TRANSYLVANIA*








53 km long, Gurghiu River springs in Gurghiu Mountains and empties in Mureș River. 

The valley is very little known outside the local area, though is one of the finest in Romania, with wild nature (magic forests inhabited by huge number of boars, wolves, bears etc) and villages with very well preserved traditions.




dany_eluta​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ghimbav Gorges, Leaota Mountains*

*GHIMBAV GORGES, LEAOTA MOUNTAINS*








Radu Niculiță​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Niculițel, Dobruja*

*NICULIȚEL, DOBRUJA*







MecanTurist​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Stan's Valley, Făgăraș Mountains*

*STAN'S VALLEY, FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS*








Radu Niculiță​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Borcuț Valley, Bistrița Mountains*

*BORCUȚ VALLEY, BISTRIȚA MOUNTAINS*









npărecup​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cerna Valley*

*CERNA VALLEY*






visepepoteci.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bârgău Mountains*

*BÂRGĂU MOUNTAINS*







Adrian Hogiu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciuc / Csíki Mountains*

*CIUC / CSÍKI MOUNTAINS*









They extend on 50 km north-sud, 44 km (maximum widht) east-west, cover 1,250 km² and reach 1,553 maximum height. Like in all The Székely Land, there is a rich fauna, including many large carnivores, living in unadulterated environment with healthy vegetation, pure rivers, fresh air. The landscapes are characterized by the wide panoramas with the depressions delimited by the relatively low mountains, covered in forests and pastures punctured by isolated trees.


Aleš Mařík​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dragoslavele*

*DRAGOSLAVELE*







_I really like Romania, it has a nice ‘spacious’ feel about it. The villages are not tightly packed with dwellings like in many of the other countries I’ve visited, instead generally spread out over a wide area. I’ve noticed sometimes traveling through these small villages that the boundaries can extend for many kilometers._ (From the photo source)


dereksbiketrip.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Waterfall in Bicăjel Gorges*

*WATERFALL IN BICĂJEL GORGES*









isimion.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Near Agăș, Trotuș Valley, Moldavia*

*NEAR AGĂȘ, TROTUȘ VALLEY, MOLDAVIA*







Nemira Mountains


Andreia Nicoleta Dobriţoiu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*DANUBE DELTA*










dimitrastasinopoulou.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Near Roșia Montană*

*NEAR ROȘIA MONTANĂ*








Andreia Nicoleta Dobriţoiu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Gutâi Mountains*

*GUTÂI MOUNTAINS*
Gutâi Mountains






ct-creastacocosului.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciungetu, Latorița Valley, Oltenia*

*CIUNGETU, LATORIȚA VALLEY, OLTENIA*








Wooden church built around 1861 in one of the remotest valleys of the Carpathians



innerromania.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Olteț Gorges*

*OLTEȚ GORGES*








bridge over oltet gorges by Dr ,Dreamer, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

*CIUCAȘ MOUNTAINS*






Outdoor activities in Romania​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*CEAHLĂU NATIONAL PARK*








Tudor Ghioc​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Nera Gorges*

*NERA GORGES*







romania.travel​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brașov / Kronstadt / Brassó*

*BRAȘOV / KRONSTADT / BRASSÓ*








historyhiker.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Transfăgărășan Highway*

*TRANSFĂGĂRĂȘAN HIGHWAY*








Campulung Muscel de susi​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

*BUCHAREST*








historyhiker.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Suhard Mountains*

*SUHARD MOUNTAINS*






DSC_2361 by josephescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cerna Mountains*

*CERNA MOUNTAINS*









DS_20150502_6119039 Pinul negru de Banat by serdiana, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ghimeș - Făget / Gyimesbükk, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*GHIMEȘ - FĂGET / GYIMESBÜKK, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*








Until 1918, it was a border village between Hungary and Romania and as such, it had an important and large railway station designed by Hungarian architect Ferenc Pfaff. The main building of the station was 102m long and 13m wide, comparable in size and elegance with the railway stations of Szeged and Fiume.

In 2002, it had a population of 5,340; out of them, 2Ș720 were Hungarians, 2Ș522 were Romanians and 71 were Csangos. As to religion, 58% of the villagers are Roman Catholics, while 41% of them belong to the Romanian Orthodox Church.



martainromania.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tail Of Siriu Reservoir, Buzău Mountains*

*TAIL OF SIRIU RESERVOIR, BUZĂU MOUNTAINS*







photopaulm.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Comana Nature Park*

*COMANA NATURE PARK*








Comana-Romania/Spring collection 2015 by HORIA STANICEL, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tulcea*

*TULCEA*









With Republica in foreground, the oldest extand war paddle steamer in the world, built in 1916.




Picture 104 by alvaro3dorsey, on FlickrMarco Fieber/Ostblog.org, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vorona Monastery, Botoșani County, Moldavia*

*Vorona Monastery, Botoșani County, Moldavia*








Established as a hermitage in 1503, it was refounded as a monastery in 1793. At some point, 200 monks were living here.
The main church dates from 1793-1803. The cells, abbott house, bell tower are from 19th century.




Vasile Bouaru​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Oradea / Nagyvárad*

*ORADEA / NAGYVÁRAD*







Szent László Museum of Ecclesiastical Art can be visited in the Roman-Catholic Cathedral of Oradea (built 1752-1780), the largest Baroque church in Romania. The museum displays liturgical objects from 17-18th centuries.

The golden reliquary in foreground was made in 1892 to evoque the original reliquary (but having a different aspect) of Saint King Ladislau (r. 1077-1095), founder of Oradea, who was buried in this city.

Ladislau is considered the second most important Hungarian king after Stephen the Great. According to his wish, he was buried in the cathedral of Oradea. The original 14th century golden reliquary was moved to Győr by a bishop and is now one of Hungary's most precious relics.





IMG_8914 by ODPictures Art Studio LTD - Hungary, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vadu Crișului, Bihor County, Crișana*

*VADU CRIȘULUI, BIHOR COUNTY, CRIȘANA*








The village is situated immediately downstream Crișul Repede's defile (see video).





480 004 H-START by ...síneken a vonat, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Pitești - Râmnicu Vâlcea railway at Șirineasa, Vâlcea*

*PITEȘTI - RÂMNICU VÂLCEA RAILWAY AT ȘIRINEASA, VÂLCEA*







The 39 km railway between Vâlcele (Argeș County, Muntenia) and Bujoreni (Vâlcea County, Oltenia) was built in 1979-1989 with restrictions in regard to the quality of materials and works, in order to reduce costs. As result, today is not fully operational and is not used regularly (just exceptionally), awaiting finalisation and improvements.

The railway represents a more direct and as result economically valuable route between Bucharest on one side and Transylvania and Central Europe on other side, than the presently used route through Brașov. The fact that it was not built a railway till so late, is because of the difficult topology of the Subcarpathian hills in this area.

Because of the many tall and long viaducts and tunnels, the railway is one of the most impressive railway lines in Romania.






DA 1366 - Sirineasa by Desiro256, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Olănești Valley, Căpățânii Mountains*

*Olănești VALLEY, Căpățânii Mountains*







River Olănești, 41 km long, is spilling into Olt in the city of Râmnicu Vâlcea, after passing through the picturesque spa of Băile Olănești, the most visited resort in county.

But the long defile upstream the resort, around 20 km, is much more beautiful and interesting, although little known and visited. This defile has many canyons and a very meandrous course. It springs from the main ridge of Căpățânii, passes by the excentrically oriented Buila - Vânturarița Massif through very wild forests with cliffs and tumultous tributary streams.

Though is running between two national parks, Buila - Vânturarița and Cozia, it doesn't reach any of them.

See more photos in this older post.




mohicanmohican​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Slatina Monastery, Stânișoara Mountains, Moldavia*

*SLATINA MONASTERY, STÂNIȘOARA MOUNTAINS, MOLDAVIA*








Large fortified complex built in 1553-1564.


JudetulSUCEAVA.ro​
















[/QUOTE]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Caracău Viaduct, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*CARACĂU VIADUCT, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*







Opened in 1897 during the Austrian administration, was destroyed ruing WW1 and rebuilt in 1946. Is the most spectacular railway viaduct in Romania, having a lenght of 264 m and a depth of 64 m.





480 004 H-START by ...síneken a vonat, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Călimani Mountains National Park*

*CĂLIMANI MOUNTAINS NATIONAL PARK*







judetulsuceava.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Măcin Mountains*

*MĂCIN MOUNTAINS*










IMGP6907 by (CristiC), on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains And Transfăgărășan Highway*

*FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS and TRANSFĂGĂRĂȘAN HIGHWAY*










The video explores the Capra Valley, situated on the southern side, which is the valley crossed by Transfăgărășan. You can see the road winding through the majestic stone walls on which of trees hang above abysses.
























*Vidraru Dam*, situated at the southern end of Transfăgărășan




Fagaras by bugghy1978, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lunca de Sus / Gyimesfelsőlok, Szekely Land, Transylvania*

*LUNCA DE SUS / GYIMESFELSŐLOK, SZEKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*








480 005 H-START by ...síneken a vonat, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Giumalău Mountains*

*GIUMALĂU MOUNTAINS*








judetulsuceava.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tail Of Izvoru Muntelui Reservoir*

*TAIL OF IZVORU MUNTELUI RESERVOIR*









Breathing by Victor Porof, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vama, Bukovina*

*VAMA, BUKOVINA*







Maria Sveduneac​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iron Gates Nature Park*

*IRON GATES NATURE PARK*








Marina Sveduneac​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár*

*CLUJ-NAPOCA / KOLOZSVÁR*







St. Michael Catholic church, 1316-1390



historyhiker.com​


----------



## emilsi (Apr 28, 2015)

I love Romania. Two years ago I have spent one weekend in the hills (don't know name of the place) and it was amazing. We were sleeping in a little house, stream was passing just a few meters away... Totally spectacular view... To bad that I didn't have my camera with me :/


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Putna Monastery*

*PUTNA MONASTERY*








Marina Sveduneac​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Buzău Mountains*

*BUZĂU MOUNTAINS*







Gina Buliga​
















[/QUOTE]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Caraș Gorges*

*CARAȘ GORGES*








http://www.romania.travel/banat-crisana/#tab-id-6​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului National Park*

*PIATRA CRAIULUI NATIONAL PARK*







Laurențiu Negoiță​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

*RARĂU MOUNTAINS*








Cami Grigor
​


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ Fabulous!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Copșa Mare / Grisz-Kopesch (Gross-Kopisch), Chair of Mediaș, Transylvania*

Thank you Charpentier!



*COPȘA MARE / GRISZ-KOPESCH (GROSS-KOPISCH), CHAIR OF MEDIAȘ, TRANSYLVANIA*








View from the bell-tower of the fortified church built in 14th century and surrounded by walls in 1519.


clujean.net​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Courtyard of Arbore Church*

*COURTYARD OF ARBORE CHURCH*






judetulsuceava.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tulcea*

*TULCEA*







Fotografii si Filmari Aeriene Tulcea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bran Stronghold / Törzburg*

*BRAN STRONGHOLD / TÖRZBURG*







Built in 1378



DJI00015 by Bill Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Archbishopric of Râmnicu Vâlcea, Oltenia*

*ARCHBISHOPRIC OF RÂMNICU VÂLCEA, OLTENIA*







It continued the Severin Bishopric, established in 1370. The present complex dates from 1854.



Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*DANUBE DELTA*









Fotografii si Filmari Aeriene Tulcea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube at Isaccea, Dobruja*

*DANUBE AT ISACCEA, DOBRUJA*







The photo is taken over the area of the archaeological site of Noviodunum, a Roman city that continued a Celtic settlement from 3rd century BCE. It was an important port, here being harbored the Roman Danubian fleet.



Fotografii si Filmari Aeriene Tulcea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului National Park*

*PIATRA CRAIULUI NATIONAL PARK*









danchitila.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains National Park*

*RODNA MOUNTAINS NATIONAL PARK*








Emese Daday​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Volovăț, Bukovina*

*VOLOVĂȚ, BUKOVINA*






Church built by Stephen the Great in 1502


judetulsuceava.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

*BUCHAREST BY ME*









Kretzulescu Church (1722) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lupșa, Arieș Valley, Transylvania*

*LUPȘA, ARIEȘ VALLEY, TRANSYLVANIA*







The village towered by two churches. The St. Nicholas wooden church (the white painted one) was built in 1424 and rebuilt in 1694. 



Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Teherău Viaduct, Buzău Mountains*

*TEHERĂU VIADUCT, BUZĂU MOUNTAINS*







Cezar Gabriel​
















[/QUOTE]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Meștera village, Defile of Mureș, Transylvania*

*MEȘTERA VILLAGE, DEFILE OF MUREȘ, TRANSYLVANIA*







ludu87​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Baciu / Kisbács, Cluj County, Transylvania*

*BACIU / KISBÁCS, CLUJ COUNTY, TRANSYLVANIA*








Reformed Hungarians coming out from the church.
The village is inhabited by 2,420 Romanians, 1,146 Hungarians and 428 Roma.




Comuna Baciu, judetul Cluj by Cluj Com, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Moldavian Plateau near Stolnicești, Iași County*

*MOLDAVIAN PLATEAU NEAR STOLNICEȘTI, IAȘI COUNTY*










Stolniceni judetul Iasi by AgentFBI, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Enisala Stronghold*

*ENISALA STRONGHOLD*






Fotografii si Filmari Aeriene Tulcea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

*CEAHLĂU NATIONAL PARK*








Ceahlau Mountains by Tudor Ghioc, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*[/B] Meledic Salt Plateau, Vrancea Subcarpathians*

*MELEDIC SALT PLATEAU, VRANCEA SUBCARPATHIANS*







Meledic salt Karst Plateau is situated at 608 m altitude and covers 1.7 Km². The salt massive is bordered by a breccia coating that allows the water infiltration; therefore were generated a very large chain of caves, high ravines and wide salt outcrops. 

The longest salt cave in Europe and the second in the world is 6s Salt Cave, with 3.234 m development and 42 m depth. Nine other caves with lengths between 10 m and 152 m are found here. The total number of registered cavities is 47. The mapping of all these were the work of Ică Giurgiu and of Speleology Team Club 'Emil Racoviţă', Bucharest, between 1978 and 1995.





Judetul Buzau by Oana Dobrinoiu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Semenic Mountains*

*SEMENIC MOUNTAINS*









Parcul National Semenic by Robert Gabriel M, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ruins of ancient Argamum*

*RUINS OF ANCIENT ARGAMUM*






In antiquity, Razelm was a sea gulf and on the plateau of Cape Doloșman stood the old Greek city of Orgame, renamed Argamum by Romans. Orgame is the oldest locality on the territory of Romania mentioned in a literary source, by Hecataeus of Miletus in late 6th century BCE. Because of its isolation, was one of the few Dobrujan localities that survived into middle age, being refered by Genovese in 13th century with its old name, Orgame. Most of the ancient settlements of Dobruja ceased to exist during the Slavic - Avar invasions in 6th-7th centuries.



Claboo Media​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Săcărâmb, Metaliferi Mountains, Transylvania*

*SĂCĂRÂMB, METALIFERI MOUNTAINS, TRANSYLVANIA*







Săcărâmb is an abandoned mining town near Deva, in Metaliferi Mountains. The town is of international importance for the history of chemistry, here being discovered for the first time in the world the element Tellurium (atomic number 52), in 1782, as well as several minerals: krenerit, muthmannit, săcărâmbit (nagyagit), telurit, petzit, silvanit.

The place is of heavenly beauty too. Presently, is slowly turning into a touristic village.




Săcărâmb by Quark' nick, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

*BUCEGI MOUNTAINS*








Muntii Bucegi / Coltii Tapului by Oana Dobrinoiu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Baia, Suceava County, Moldavia*

*BAIA, SUCEAVA COUNTY, MOLDAVIA*







The "White Church" was built in 1468, after the Battle of Baia.


judetulsuceava.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Câineni, Defile of Olt*

*CÂINENI, DEFILE OF OLT*







Facebook​
























The 47 km road along the defile is one of the finest scenic roads in Romania.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hârtibaciu Valley Transylvania*

*HÂRTIBACIU VALLEY TRANSYLVANIA*









The area along the valley constituted since middle age one of the Saxon Chairs or districts, with the capital at Nocrich. In the tranquil villages are preserved picturesque peasant fortresses erected around the year 1500, usually around an older, 13th century church.

In the video, after some sequences with the natural environment, are presented the peasant fortresses or fortified churches from Agnita (0:57), Dealu Frumos (1:09), Merghindeal and Alțâna (2:32).








127438534​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Galați Shipyard*

*GALAȚI SHIPYARD*









With a ship built here in the foreground and other three in background



Fotoaerian​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Câineni, Defile of Olt*

*CÂINENI, DEFILE OF OLT*




Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sângeorz - Băi Spa, Bistrița - Năsăud County, Transylvania*

*SÂNGEORZ - BĂI SPA, BISTRIȚA - NĂSĂUD COUNTY, TRANSYLVANIA*








The resort is situated on Someșul Mare Valley, between Rodna (to the north) and Bârgău (to the south) mountain ranges.
The area is known for the healthy and pure nature and for the traditional villages with folk architecture, being part of the ethnographic & historical zone of Land of Năsăud.



apache / catalin​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Șureanu Mountains*

*ȘUREANU MOUNTAINS*








ziaruldealba.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dawn at Agafton Monastery, Botoșani County, Moldavia*

*DAWN AT AGAFTON MONASTERY, BOTOȘANI COUNTY, MOLDAVIA*








The monastery is situated in the hills near Botoșani city, being surrounded by forests. Founded in 1729, the present big, stone church is from 1843. The original wooden church dates from 1747. The cell-houses, no less than 54, dates from 18-19th centuries. They look like traditional Moldavian peasant houses.

More photos on Wikipedia.





rasarit la Agafton (2) by iYli I, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Oncești, Dâmbovița County, Muntenia*

*ONCEȘTI, DÂMBOVIȚA COUNTY, MUNTENIA*








Wooden church from 1814.
Wikipedia​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Măcin Mountains*

*MĂCIN MOUNTAINS*









P1040551_1920x1080 by Ciprian Lucian, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*An island on Danube, south of Cernavodă*

*AN ISLAND ON DANUBE, SOUTH OF CERNAVODĂ*







The Danube is so narrow because in fact is a secondary channel, made by the island and the mainland. And even without island, Danube here is narrower because is separated in two branches, Cremenea (the one in photo) and Ostrov, wich surround the Balta Ialomiței Island. 



Dragoș Nedelcu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tinovul Mohoș peat bog reserve, Harghita Mountains*

*TINOVUL MOHOȘ PEAT BOG RESERVE, HARGHITA MOUNTAINS*









Dragoș Nedelcu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mănăstirea Humorului village, Bukovina*

*MĂNĂSTIREA HUMORULUI VILLAGE, BUKOVINA*








The village appeared around the monastery, and as a result was named like this.


Marina Sveduneac​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Blaj, Alba County, Transylvania*

*BLAJ, ALBA COUNTY, TRANSYLVANIA*







Blaj was the center of Romanian cultural revival in the Age of Enlightenment and 19th century. First mentioned in 1271, it remained a village until 1698, when after the annexation of Transylvania by Austrian Empire, the Church United with Rome, or Greek-Catholic was established and Blaj was chosen as the seat of the Greek-Catholic Archbishopric of Transylvania. Most of the Transylvanian Romanians passed from Orthodoxism to Greek-Catholicism, which lead to the end of their centuries old persecutions under the rule of the Hungarian Kingdom (the persecutions were religiously motivated).

Blaj also became the first center of Romanian national and cultural emancipation. The first public school in Romanian language was established here in 1754. Școala Ardeleană (The Transylvanian School) was also centered in Blaj, being a cultural movement that asserted on scientifical grounds that Romanians were descendants of the Roman colonists, thus claiming they were the oldest inhabitants of Transylvania and the most entitled to this territory. From Blaj, the Latinism and national movement extended in other Transylvanian centers and in the principalities of Wallachia and Moldavia, leading to the formation of the national consciousness and later to the apparition of the national state.

Blaj is dominated by the massive Greek-Catholic cathedral built in 1749, an important edifice both in artistic and historical respect.

For its importance for the development of the Romanian culture, Blaj is nicknamed "The Little Rome", an expression used by Mihai Eminescu - the Romanian national poet - when he visited Blaj in 1866, at age 16.




Florian - Rareș Tileagă​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube and the Calafat - Vidin Bridge*

*DANUBE AND THE CALAFAT - VIDIN BRIDGE*








the bridge by Luana, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cerna Mountains*

*CERNA MOUNTAINS*








DS_20150501_5911280 by Diana Serban, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Constanța Casino*

*CONSTANȚA CASINO*






1910


Dragoș Nedelcu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Târgu Mureș / Marosvásárhely*

*TÂRGU MUREȘ / MAROSVÁSÁRHELY*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Câmpulung Muscel*

*CÂMPULUNG MUSCEL*






Adrian Chiru​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Siriu village, Buzău Mountains*

*SIRIU VILLAGE, BUZĂU MOUNTAINS*







Teodor Cardei​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Somewhere in Vrancea Mountains*

*SOMEWHERE IN VRANCEA MOUNTAINS*








Vrancea Altfel​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Obârșia - Cloșani village, Mehedinți Mountains, Oltenia*

*OBÂRȘIA - CLOȘANI VILLAGE, MEHEDINȚI MOUNTAINS, OLTENIA*





Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cerna Mountains*

*CERNA MOUNTAINS*







DS_20150502_6365285 by Diana Serban, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Niculițel, Dobruja*

*NICULIȚEL, DOBRUJA*







Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Țarcu Mountains*

*ȚARCU MOUNTAINS*








Spring in the mountains by Puiu voina, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bukovina*

*BUKOVINA*







Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cașin Valley, Vrancea Mountains*

*CAȘIN VALLEY, VRANCEA MOUNTAINS*







Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ponoarele village, Mehedinți Plateau Geopark*

*PONOARELE VILLAGE, MEHEDINȚI PLATEAU GEOPARK*







Dan Mihai Bălănescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Râmeț Gorges, Trascău Mountains*

*RÂMEȚ GORGES, TRASCĂU MOUNTAINS*








Florin Stoica​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*DANUBE DELTA*








/iulyghera.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului National Park*

*PIATRA CRAIULUI NATIONAL PARK* 






Laurențiu Negoiță​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Transfăgărășan*

*TRANSFĂGĂRĂȘAN *








relaxareinnatura.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sfântu Gheorghe / Sepsiszentgyörgy*

*SFÂNTU GHEORGHE / SEPSISZENTGYÖRGY*








The fortress was built in 1547 around the 14th century Reformed (initially Catholic) church. The church and fortress are situated on the top of a small hill near city. They are surrounded by the old cemetery. 



Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cruise on Olt River, near Căciulata*

*CRUISE ON OLT RIVER, NEAR CĂCIULATA*






Luminița Popa​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube floodplain near Brăila*

*DANUBE FLOODPLAIN NEAR BRĂILA*








Pond near Smârdan, Tulcea county, Romania - panorama (original) by Gabriel, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube islet near Islaz, Teleorman County, Muntenia*

*DANUBE ISLET NEAR ISLAZ, TELEORMAN COUNTY, MUNTENIA*







Bulgaria on one bank


Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Giumalău Mountains*

*GIUMALĂU MOUNTAINS*








Alex Lascăr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Apuseni Nature Park*

* APUSENI NATURE PARK*










Alex Lascăr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bihor Mountains*

*BIHOR MOUNTAINS*








IMG_0889 by Mihaela, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Agigea Bridge 2*

*AGIGEA BRIDGE 2*







Over Danube - Black Sea Canal. In background is seen Agigea Bridge 1.



Claboo Media​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

*BUCHAREST BY ME*








Calea Victoriei (Victory Road) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains (US helicopters)*

*BUCEGI MOUNTAINS (US HELICOPTERS)*








Cavalry March, Day Two, Sinaia, May 14, 2015 by 2d Cavalry Regiment Photo Archives, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains (US helicopter)*

*BUCEGI MOUNTAINS (US HELICOPTER)*








Cavalry March, Day Two, Sinaia, May 14, 2015 by 2d Cavalry Regiment Photo Archives, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

*BUCHAREST BY ME*









George Enescu Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cerna Valley*

*CERNA VALLEY*









Bucovina Guides​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*DANUBE DELTA*







Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

*CEAHLĂU NATIONAL PARK*







Geanina Bechea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cluj Napoca / Kolozsvár*

*CLUJ-NAPOCA / KOLOZSVÁR*








Ady Rangu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Drobeta - Turnu Severin*

*DROBETA TURNU SEVERIN*








2015-05-08 12.34.40 by Roșca Gabriel, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS*








writesofway.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Borcea paddle steamer (1914) at Brăila*

*BORCEA PADDLE STEAMER (1914) AT BRĂILA*







The first steam vessel built in Romania




BORCEA by Askjell, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Poienile de sub Munte / Русь Поляни, Maramureș Mountains Nature Park*

*POIENILE DE SUB MUNTE / РУСЬ ПОЛЯНИ, MARAMUREȘ MOUNTAINS NATURE PARK*








The village is inhabited by 9,711 Ukrainians, 253 Romanians, 60 Hungarians, 5 Germans etc.


Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rucăr - Bran Corridor*

*RUCĂR - BRAN CORRIDOR*







Adrian Botescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Neamț*

*PIATRA NEAMȚ*





Ovidiu Slătineanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube at Islaz, Muntenia*

*DANUBE AT ISLAZ, MUNTENIA*







Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Anina - Oravița Railway*

*ANINA - ORAVIȚA RAILWAY*








Oravita - Anina by Vlad0012, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Somewhere in the Romanian Plain*

*SOMEWHERE IN THE ROMANIAN PLAIN*








aligned by Luana, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brăița River, Vâlcan Mountains*

*BRĂIȚA RIVER, VÂLCAN MOUNTAINS*








One of the countless wild rivers in this range. The photoartist says that this wilderness begins after the last houses in Lupeni city (population 23,390), yet, no trace of human activity.



adittrphotography.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tulcea*

*TULCEA*






Fotografii si Filmari Aeriene Tulcea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Neamț Monastery*

*NEAMȚ MONASTERY*





Ovidiu Slătineanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului National Park*

*PIATRA CRAIULUI NATIONAL PARK* 






Janos Gaspar​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Olt*

*DEFILE OF OLT*







andrei-life.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mega Mall Bucharest - by me*

*MEGA MALL BUCHAREST - BY ME*















Largest commercial center in Romania to date, was inaugurated two days ago, at a cost of 162 million euro. It was built and most of the actions belong to Southafrican NEPI group 


More photos on my *Streets of Bucharest thread*




128019671​











Mega Mall Pantelimon by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iron Gates Nature Park*

*IRON GATES NATURE PARK*






Janos Gaspar​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*RETEZAT NATIONAL PARK*




himalayaadventure.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Predeal Resort*

*PREDEAL RESORT*








János Gáspár​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Neamț*

*PIATRA NEAMȚ*





Ovidiu Slătineanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*CARAIMAN CROSS (BUCEGI MOUNTAINS) AND BUȘTENI RESORT*








János Gáspár​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului National Park*

*PIATRA CRAIULUI NATIONAL PARK* 






Mari Mary​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Satu nou village, Vaslui county, the Moldavian Plateau*

*SATU NOU VILLAGE, VASLUI COUNTY, THE MOLDAVIAN PLATEAU*








Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Village in Gorj County, Oltenia*

*VILLAGE IN GORJ COUNTY, OLTENIA*







Foothills of Vâlcan or Parâng mountains




DSCN6119 by d duck1, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*DANUBE DELTA*







Salvați Delta​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Land of Motzi*

*LAND OF MOTZI*







freerider.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Mare Massif*

*PIATRA MARE MASSIF*









Letting my thoughts flow away... by George Pancescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Constanța*

*CONSTANȚA*






Claboo Media​
















[/QUOTE]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tulcea*

*TULCEA*






Fotografii si Filmari Aeriene Tulcea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vama, Bukovina*

*VAMA, BUKOVINA*







Dorin Lucian Sveduneac​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

*BUCHAREST BY ME*









Batiște Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dealu Botii village, Cluj County, Transylvania*

*DEALU BOTII VILLAGE, CLUJ COUNTY, TRANSYLVANIA*







Near the village was built the Fântânele Resevoir, a prefered weekend destination for people of Cluj-Napoca, and as a result, the village aquired touristic character. It is situated at the confluence of Vlădeasa, Gilău and Muntele Mare mountains.





DSC_0030 by alldan30, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Râmeț village, Trascău Mountains, Transylvania*

*RÂMEȚ VILLAGE, TRASCĂU MOUNTAINS, TRANSYLVANIA*









DS_20111020_00027 fără internet, tv, nu se mai poate ... by Diana Serban, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vedea River near Bragadiru, the Romanian Plain*

*VEDEA RIVER NEAR BRAGADIRU, THE ROMANIAN PLAIN *











P1180126 by Mihai Pascu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Focul Viu (Live Fire) Reserve, Vrancea Mountains*

*FOCUL VIU (LIVE FIRE) RESERVE, VRANCEA MOUNTAINS*








Gas emissions from ground burn ceaselessly, being lighted by humans or lightning



Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Transfăgărășan*

*TRANSFĂGĂRĂȘAN *








Balea Lac by Nadina Stroia, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*DANUBE DELTA*







Delta du Danube-37 by Didier Contant, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

*BUCHAREST BY ME*








Charles de Gaulle Plaza tower (2005) and square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului National Park*

*PIATRA CRAIULUI NATIONAL PARK* 






Marian Tronaru​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciuc / Csíki Mountains Near Miercurea Ciuc*

*CIUC / CSÍKI MOUNTAINS NEAR MIERCUREA CIUC*








They extend on 50 km north-sud, 44 km (maximum widht) east-west, cover 1,250 km² and reach 1,553 maximum height. Like in all The Székely Land, there is a rich fauna, including many large carnivores, living in unadulterated environment with healthy vegetation, pure rivers, fresh air.





Untitled by Nagy Barna, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău Massif seen from Durău*

*CEAHLĂU MASSIF SEEN FROM DURĂU*







Carmen Laura​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat SkyRace*

*RETEZAT SKYRACE*







Retezat SkyRace Intersport is an annual comptetition, first held in 2012, that takes place in Retezat Mountains National Park. The longest trail is 28 km and the level difference is 2,300 m.



glasul-hd.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Andreiașu de Jos village, Vrancea Mountains*

*ANDREIAȘU DE JOS VILLAGE, VRANCEA MOUNTAINS*








Vrancea Altfel​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bistrița Monastery, Oltenia*

*BISTRIȚA MONASTERY, OLTENIA*







Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube (Ostrov Branch) near Rasova, Dobruja*

*DANUBE (OSTROV BRANCH) NEAR RASOVA, DOBRUJA*








Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Apuseni Nature Park*

* APUSENI NATURE PARK*









DS_20110725_00093 Cetăţile Ponorului by Diana Serban, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The wilderness of Székely Land*

*THE WILDERNESS OF SZÉKELY LAND *


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Prahova Subcarpathians*

*PRAHOVA SUBCARPATHIANS*








One of the three main valleys in county, Teleajen, Doftana or Prahova (can't tell for sure which one)




DS_20150509_6543017 by Diana Serban, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ocnele Mari, Vâlcea County, Oltenia*

*OCNELE MARI, VÂLCEA COUNTY, OLTENIA*







The town (population 3,309) is situated close to the county capital, Râmnicu Vâlcea, being separated by the city by a forested hill.

Ocnele Mari is primarily known for its salt mines (the name means "Big Mines"). On the territory of the locality were discovered the vestiges of a large Dacian settlement, identified by specialists with Buridava, the most important Dacian city in Oltenia, capital of Buri tribe. The identification was made based on a ceramic fragment with the inscription "BUR". Buridava flourished because of salt commerce. On the territory of one of component villages of Ocnele Mari was also discovered the Roman castrum called Buridava too.


The salt mines are situated 225 below the ground level. Mining tools archaeologically discovered here and dating from Neolithic, Bronze and Iron ages tell about the long period the salt exploits existed here.





Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Otopeni Airport - by me*

*OTOPENI AIRPORT - BY ME*








"Henri Coandă" Airport (Arrivals Hall, 1970), Otopeni, Romania by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Neamț*

*PIATRA NEAMȚ*






Ovidiu Slătineanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Land of Almăj., Banat*

*LAND OF ALMĂJ, BANAT*







Land of Almăj is a remote depression an ethnographic zone in the mountainous part of Banat (Caraș Severin County), consisting of a number of villages surrounded by tens of km of uninhabited, wildly forested mountains. The entire Caraș Severin County (8,514 km²) has a low density - 39 / km², the human settlements - small villages and towns - being lost among the endless wilderness of luxuriant, sometimes submediterranean vegetation.




Almaj by https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8769/17912484226_04da13d8bf_h.jpg, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bicăjel Gorges*

*BICĂJEL GORGES*








Őrtorony by Emil Keresztes, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Târgu Secuiesc / Kézdivásárhely, Székely Land, Transylvania[*

*TÂRGU SECUIESC / KÉZDIVÁSÁRHELY, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*























Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Buzău Mountains*

*BUZĂU MOUNTAINS*






Romania (1) by Larisa AA, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sinaia*

*SINAIA*






Left: Palace Hotel, 1911. Center: Casino, 1913.




Cavalry March, Day Two, Sinaia, May 14, 2015 by 2d Cavalry Regiment Photo Archives, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mangalia*

*MANGALIA*






Claboo Media​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Târgu Secuiesc / Kézdivásárhely*

*TÂRGU SECUIESC / KÉZDIVÁSÁRHELY*







Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

*BUCHAREST BY ME*








Revolution Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iron Gates Nature Park*

*IRON GATES NATURE PARK*







Iron Gates I Dam seen from some distance




2015-05-08 20.15.44 by Roșca Gabriel, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vintileasca village, Vrancea Mountains, Moldavia*

*VINTILEASCA VILLAGE, VRANCEA MOUNTAINS, MOLDAVIA*







Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului National Park*

*PIATRA CRAIULUI NATIONAL PARK*






Marian Tronaru​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău Massif*

*CEAHLĂU MASSIF*







Area outside the national park


Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat - Godeanu ridge seen from lowlands*

*RETEZAT - GODEANU RIDGE SEEN FROM LOWLANDS*



Dan Mihai Bălănescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Poiana Micului / Pojana Mikuli, Polish village in Bukovina*

*POIANA MICULUI / POJANA MIKULI, POLISH VILLAGE IN BUKOVINA*









The village was established in 1942 by Gorals from Northern Bukovina (Ukraine) together with Germans from Czech lands, in an area with older Polish villages (Cacica, Solonețu Nou etc). The causes of this migration are not known but is supposed that the Poles were trying to escape German extermination.

In 1930, from 1,636 inhabitants, 53% were Germans and 45% Poles. Presently, there are 493 Poles, 488 Romanians and 15 Germans.

The village is situated in the area called Mała Polska ("Little Poland"), comprising several villages with Polish majority of significant minority.



Little Poland map























crazypolska.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tulcea*

*TULCEA*






excursiedeltadunarii.ro/​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bicăjel Gorges*

*BICĂJEL GORGES*








DSCF0029 by Emil Keresztes, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bigăr Spring*

*BIGĂR SPRING*








Is a reserve of national importance, part of Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park. Situated in Miniș Gorges, the spring creates the Bigăr River, which is only 200 m long, emptying into Miniș River through the famous Bigăr Waterfall.





Izbucul Bigar by Puiu voina, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hășmaș / Hagymás Mountains*

*HĂȘMAȘ / HAGYMÁS MOUNTAINS*








Istvan Sarig​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Stan's Valley, Făgăraș Mountains*

*STAN'S VALLEY, FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS*








sedna.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bistrița Mountains (foreground), Bistrița Valley (middle) And Giumalău Mountains (background)*

*BISTRIȚA MOUNTAINS (FOREGROUND), BISTRIȚA VALLEY (MIDDLE) AND GIUMALĂU MOUNTAINS (BACKGROUND)*







mihaicatrinar.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Eforie Nord*

*EFORIE NORD*




anahotels.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Richiș / Rechesdref (Reichesdorf), Chair of Mediaș, Transylvania*

*RICHIȘ / RECHESDREF (REICHESDORF), CHAIR OF MEDIAȘ, TRANSYLVANIA*







Lutheran (initially Catholic) church from 1350 with fine Gothic sculptures, surrounded by fortifications around the year 1500: a circling wall and two towers.


richisinfo.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Procession at Agapia Monastery*

*PROCESSION AT AGAPIA MONASTERY*







muzeulvivant.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Râmeț Gorges, Trascău Mountains*

*RÂMEȚ GORGES, TRASCĂU MOUNTAINS*







Cheile Rametului ,Alba -Romania by MARIAN RAUL LIHOACA, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bălcescu Boulevard, Bucharest*

*BĂLCESCU BOULEVARD, BUCHAREST
*






1001-anunturi.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bălcescu & Magheru boulevards, Bucharest*

*BĂLCESCU & MAGHERU BOULEVARDS, BUCHAREST*






1001-anunturi.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Richiș / Rechesdref (Reichesdorf)*

*RICHIȘ / RECHESDREF (REICHESDORF)*








richisinfo.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lake Razelm*

*LAKE RAZELM*








danutza escu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bistrița Mountains*

*BISTRIȚA MOUNTAINS*








mihaicatrinar.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cerna Mountains*

*CERNA MOUNTAINS*







Emil Niculescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Postăvaru Massif*

*POSTĂVARU MASSIF*





Paramania​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Stan's Valley, Făgăraș Mountains*

*STAN'S VALLEY, FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS*








sedna.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Podu Dâmboviței village, Rucăr - Bran Corridor*

*PODU DÂMBOVIȚEI VILLAGE, RUCĂR - BRAN CORRIDOR*







Campulung Muscel de sus​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Land of Almăj., Banat*

*LAND OF ALMĂJ, BANAT*








Land of Almăj is a remote depression and ethnographic zone in the mountainous part of Banat (Caraș Severin County), consisting of a number of villages surrounded by tens of km of uninhabited, wildly forested mountains. 




Out for a walk by Mircea Negulici, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

*BUCHAREST BY ME*








Magheru & Bălcescu boulevards by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dreptu village, Bistrița Valley, Moldavia*

*DREPTU VILLAGE, BISTRIȚA VALLEY, MOLDAVIA*







The church dates from 1949. The village was founded in 18th century with Transylvanian Romanian who sought refuge in Moldavia in order to escape persecutions under Austrian-Hungarian rule.


Laurențiu Ghiață​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Leaota Mountains*

*LEAOTA MOUNTAINS*








Vivi Porojan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lunca de Jos / Gyimesközéplok, Ghimeș Pass, Transylvania*

*LUNCA DE JOS / GYIMESKÖZÉPLOK, GHIMEȘ PASS, TRANSYLVANIA*







Part of Szekely Land and situated between Ciuc and Tarcău mountains, the village has a population of 1,076 Hungarians and 15 Romanians.



Istvan Sarig​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tihuța Pass*

*TIHUȚA PASS*







Ionuț Caras​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hârșova*

*HÂRȘOVA*







Ruins of ancient Roman or / and Ottoman origin can be seen (the fortress of Hârșova / Carsium)



Nini Porojan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mestecăniș Pass, Bukovina*

*MESTECĂNIȘ PASS, BUKOVINA*








Moldavia (1277) by Mark Abel, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Caraiman Chalet, Bucegi Plateau*

*CARAIMAN CHALET, BUCEGI PLATEAU*








Adrian Botescur​
















[


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Romanian Plain in Teleorman County*

*THE ROMANIAN PLAIN IN TELEORMAN COUNTY*









Middle of Nowhere by ciprian.tanase, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iași sdeen from the surrounding hills*

*IAȘI SEEN FROM THE SURROUNDING HILLS*








Sunset by bahluviensis, on Flickr






[/QUOTE]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mamaia*

*MAMAIA*






Claboo Media​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Comana Monastery and Neajlov River*

*COMANA MONASTERY AND NEAJLOV RIVER*






Comana Monastery, founded by ruler Vlad Țepeș (Vlad the Impaler) has the first written evidence in the year 1461. Before 10 January 1477, Vlad Țepeș was murdered somewhere on the road between Bucharest and Giurgiu. According to custom, his body was laid to rest in the closest monastery founded by or related to the deceased, namely Comana Monastery. The vestiges discovered between 1970 and 1971 revealed the remains of a church, the foundation of a bell-tower, traces of some humble chapels and a part of a cemetery. In the place where the founder's tomb was supposed to be, there was only a decapitated body, without any royal markings or inscriptions, but that had been surrounded by scattered coins emitted in the time of Vlad Țepeș, which leads one to believe that this is the place where the great ruler had found his resting place. 


Research shows that, because the monastery had come to ruin, in the year 1588 boyar Radu Șerban of Coiani begins the construction of a new monastery, and the choice of location was determined by the existence of the walls belonging to the old monastery. In 1699-1701, the great ruler Șerban Cantacuzino begins the restoration of Comana monastery. Exquisitely rich, the proof being the domains it possessed, the monastery was in the time of Matei Basarab one of the main religious centres in the country.


In 1863, after the secularization of the clerical wealth, the Greek monks leave Comana. Beyond this date no repair was made for over 100 years, all domains being expropriated, and the monastery becoming a parochial church for the village until 1991.





Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Râșnov / Rosenau Saxon peasant citadel and Bucegi Mountains*

*RÂȘNOV / ROSENAU SAXON PEASANT CITADEL AND BUCEGI MOUNTAINS*






The citadel was built in 14th century.


The top of the hill is also the place where the acropolis of Cumidava, a Dacian city, once stood. The Dacian civil settlement was at the foot of the hill. Romans also built a castrum with the same name in nearby.



Radu Lăncrănjan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*DANUBE DELTA*








danube Delta by dana danila, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tulcea Shipyard*

*TULCEA SHIPYARD*





Fotografii si Filmari Aeriene Tulcea
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Parâng Mountains*

*PARÂNG MOUNTAINS*








hidden gem by Andrei Pavel, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vaser Valley, Maramureș Mountains Nature Park*

*VASER VALLEY, MARAMUREȘ MOUNTAINS NATURE PARK*








DSC_1191_1664_ by Cosmin Danila, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*MUREȘ RIVER NEAR TÂRGU MUREȘ*








First light by lupuszka, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Păltinei hamlet, Gilău Mountains, Transylvania*

*PĂLTINEI HAMLET, GILĂU MOUNTAINS, TRANSYLVANIA*






Păltinei is one of the seven hamlets that makes the Muntele Rece ("Cold Mountain") village. Muntele Rece has 602 inhabitants and belongs to Măguri - Răcătău commune (2,242 inhabitants).


Păltinei is an example of the hundreds hamlets spread through the heights of Apuseni, with traditional architecture in an only locally found style, in dreaming natural environment. Only in Gilău Mountains there are several different styles of traditional architecture and Gilău (1,350 km²) is only one of the twelve ranges in Apuseni, each one being a different world in respect of geology, vegetation, folk culture, even mentalities and harbouring a number of different, quite contrasting styles of traditional architecture.




pozepictures.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*IEZER - PĂPUȘA MOUNTAINS*








peurmelevantului.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Suceava Princely Citadel*

*SUCEAVA PRINCELY CITADEL*






14-15th centuries


Suceava News Online​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Măcin Mountains*

*MĂCIN MOUNTAINS*









Wild life by Alexandru Trifan, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Obcina Mare Massif, Obcinele Bucovinei Mountains*

*OBCINA MARE MASSIF, OBCINELE BUCOVINEI MOUNTAINS*





Pensiunea Poiana de Vis​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

*BUCHAREST BY ME*








InterContintental Hotel (1970) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Neamț Monastery*

*NEAMȚ MONASTERY*







Jacek B.​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Săcele, Land of Bârsa, Transylvania*

*SĂCELE, LAND OF BÂRSA, TRANSYLVANIA*







Is a city with a population of 30,978. It is practically adjacent to the city of Braşov, its city centre being situated 15 km away from downtown Braşov.

Săcele was administratively created in 1950 through the unification of some historical villages, which now form the neighborhoods: Baciu, Turcheş, Cernatu and Satulung. The name Săcele is derrived from Sătucele, meaning "little villages". After the second half of the 11th century the villages are mentioned as "septem villae valacheles" (seven Vlach villages). The German and Hungarian names of the locality, Siebendörfer and Négyfalu, both mean "seven villages".




Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*In the forests around Viscri*

*IN THE FORESTS AROUND VISCRI*








Roe Deer (Capreolus capreolus), Viscri / Deutsch-Weißkirch, Transsylvania, 29.05.2015 by Frank Vassen, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iron Gates Nature Park*

*IRON GATES NATURE PARK*








pe malul dunarii la cazanele mici by ida, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

*CEAHLĂU NATIONAL PARK*








Gabriel Gaby​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sohodol Gorges, Vâlcan Mountains*

*SOHODOL GORGES, VÂLCAN MOUNTAINS*








cheile sohodolului by ida, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sucevița Monastery*

*SUCEVIȚA MONASTERY*






Pensiunea Poiana de vis​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Chapel of the Patrhiarch's residence, Bucharest*

*CHAPEL OF THE PATRHIARCH'S RESIDENCE, BUCHAREST*







The chapel, first built in 17th century, then rebuilt in 1723, is the most precious part of the monastic complex on the Hill of Patriarchate, because if its conservation in the originary form, without modifications.



basilica.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Păltinei hamlet, Gilău Mountains, Transylvania*

*PĂLTINEI HAMLET, GILĂU MOUNTAINS, TRANSYLVANIA*






pozepictures.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mihoveni, Bukovina*

*MIHOVENI, BUKOVINA*






Romanian Orthodox church built 1871-1877


Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Șugău Gorges,*

*ȘUGĂU GORGES*







Is a protected area of national importance. 10% of reserve's surface is overlapping with the territory of Bicaz Gorges - Hășmaș National Park.

There is a very wild landscape and rich biodiversity.



Jacek B.​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*DANUBE DELTA*







Touring Romania​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Horoabele River, Bucegi Mountains*

*HOROABELE RIVER, BUCEGI MOUNTAINS*








Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bukovina*

*BUKOVINA*






darkchocolate-fairy.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Domogled - Cerna Valley National Park*

*DOMOGLED - CERNA VALLEY NATIONAL PARK*







ottohauck.blog.cz​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Jiu National Park*

*DEFILE OF JIU NATIONAL PARK*







Notice the meandrous river on the bottom of the valley.


Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Crucea village, Bistrița Valley, Moldavia*

*CRUCEA VILLAGE, BISTRIȚA VALLEY, MOLDAVIA*






floringusul.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Siutghiol Lake, Dobruja*

*SIUTGHIOL LAKE, DOBRUJA*






Is a lagoon extending on 20 km² and having a maximum depth of 18 m. The name of the lake comes from the Turkish Sütgöl, meaning "the milk lake".

Siutghiol is separated from the sea by the land strip where Mamaia Resort is located. Mamaia has two shores: the one at Black Sea, which consists of sand beaches and the shore at lake Siutghiol, which is built with docks, restaurant terraces or hotels.




sunset_over_lake_siutghiol-wallpaper-2560x1600 by Marco Berndt, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Măcin Mountains*

*MĂCIN MOUNTAINS*









DSC_6603 by Andrei Iordachescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár (ancient Roman Apulum)*

*ALBA IULIA / GYULAFEHÉRVÁR (ANCIENT ROMAN APULUM) *







Apulum was the largest city in Roman Dacia, larger even than the province's capital, Ulpia Traiana Sarmisegetusa. Apulum reached around 60,000 inhabitants during 2nd century, almost the same with the present population of the city.




2015_Gyulafehérvár_1676 by emzepe, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bixad / Sepsibükszád, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*BIXAD / SEPSIBÜKSZÁD, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*







,
The village (1,799 inhabitants, 1,708 of them Hungarians) is situated on Olt Valley, in the point where the river comes out of its first defile and enters the plain of Sfântu Gheorghe and Land of Bârsa depressions.



Wikipedia​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Calafat town on Danube, Oltenia*

*CALAFAT TOWN ON DANUBE, OLTENIA*







First mentioned in 1424, its origin is possibly Genovese, the name coming from the Italian verb "calafatare", meaning caulking (of ships).



ecopescar-dunarean.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube near Galați*

*DANUBE NEAR GALAȚI*







The mouth of Siret River is seen on the right




Galati 8 by Claudiu Pintilie, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Satu Mare / Szatmárnémeti*

*SATU MARE / SZATMÁRNÉMETI*







The Catholic cathedral, 1830-1837 


Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Adjud trial, Vrancea County, Moldavia*

*ADJUD TRIAL, VRANCEA COUNTY, MOLDAVIA*








Triajul Adjud by Cosmin Stefan, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Căciulata Spa and Olt River seen from Cozia Peak, Oltenia*

*CĂCIULATA SPA AND OLT RIVER SEEN FROM COZIA PEAK, OLTENIA*








Marius Tudosie​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dobruja*

*DOBRUJA*








Untitled by Beraru Constantin, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

*BUCHAREST BY ME*








Revolution Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lăpuș Mountains*

*LĂPUȘ MOUNTAINS*





Strong by Revoltatul, on Flickr







[/QUOTE]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Wilderness of Bukovina*

*WILDERNESS OF BUKOVINA*








Suhard or Călimani mountains near Vatra Dornei




IMG_3504 by Beniamin Iliut, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Small Pond of Brăila Nature Park*

*SMALL POND OF BRĂILA NATURE PARK*






DS_20150530_7165247 by Diana Serban, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Craiova*

*CRAIOVA*






fallen stars by Luana, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

* FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS*






about2wander.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

*CEAHLĂU NATIONAL PARK*






Ion Lămășanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Road in Northern Dobruja*

*ROAD IN NORTHERN DOBRUJA*








(Delta du Danube Roumanie) by Florian Girardin, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iron Gates Nature Park*

*IRON GATES NATURE PARK*







Faster by Andras Diana, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mehedinți Mountains*

*MEHEDINȚI MOUNTAINS*







This is a view from the road that crosses the Mehedinți Mountains, connecting the village Obârșia Cloșani and Cerna Valley.




Godeanu Pass by Mircea Negulici, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Moșna / Meschn (Meschen)*

*MOȘNA / MESCHN (MESCHEN)*








The Evangelic (Saxon Lutheran) church was built as a Catholic church in 1480-1486.



Christian Chelu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului National Park*

*PIATRA CRAIULUI NATIONAL PARK*









Untitled by Bogdan Apetrei, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Giumalău Peak, Giumalău Mountains*

*GIUMALĂU PEAK, GIUMALĂU MOUNTAINS*








Ion Lămășanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*DANUBE DELTA*









K2AG1043 by Alexandru Guja, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains National Park*

*RODNA MOUNTAINS NATIONAL PARK*







Ionuț Trif​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cozia Monastery*

*COZIA MONASTERY*








man-Cozia2015_0614_151028 by Cristian Ioan, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Festivities at Danube, in Galați*

*FESTIVITIES AT DANUBE, IN GALAȚI*






vegahotel.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*900 years old oak tree in Mercheașa, Chair of Rupea, Transylvania*

*900 YEARS OLD OAK TREE IN MERCHEAȘA, CHAIR OF RUPEA, TRANSYLVANIA*









Gorunul de la Mercheasa by Zarraffa, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Parâng Mountains*

*PARÂNG MOUNTAINS*






Paul​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*BUCEGI MOUNTAINS*



Paul​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains National Park*

*RODNA MOUNTAINS NATIONAL PARK*





Ionuț Trif​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Șureanu Mountains*

*ȘUREANU MOUNTAINS*






Fundătura Ponorului karst reserve


Beautiful Romania by David Ovidiu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bukovina*

*BUKOVINA*







Dren Youan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

*BUCHAREST*






Revolution Square during a light festival in April this year




DSC_3458-png by Victor Silaghi, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Măcin branch of Danube and Măcin Mountains in distance*

*MĂCIN BRANCH OF DANUBE AND MĂCIN MOUNTAINS IN DISTANCE*







Photo taken near Brăila



Laurențiu Lucian​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Fortress of Arad*

*FORTRESS OF ARAD*






The fortress was built between 1763-1783 at the request of empress Maria Theresa. It was built through the forced work of thousands of prisoners. Up to 1918 was used as a military prison, one of the biggest military prisons in the Austria - Hungary Empire. Among the famous prisoners detained here were Horia, Cloșca and Crișan and Gavrilo Princip, assassin of Archduke Franz Ferdinand of Austria (the assassination triggered the first World War). 

Inside the fortress there is a ruined 18th century Baroque church and also old barracks. 

Presently, the fortress hostes a Romanian - Hungarian Peace Keeping Batallion, but there are plans to turn it into a touristic objective.






Filmariaero​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

* FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS*






Ștefan Ianculovici​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Păltiniș village, Buzău Mountains, Muntenia*

*PĂLTINIȘ VILLAGE, BUZĂU MOUNTAINS, MUNTENIA*








Paltinis, Buzau by Marius, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cincșor / Kli-Schink (Klein-Schenk), Saxon Transylvania*

*CINCȘOR / KLI-SCHINK (KLEIN-SCHENK), SAXON TRANSYLVANIA*








The peasant fortress in Cincșor comprises a church built in 1427 and two rings of fortifications, one from the middle of 15th century and one from the end of the same century.




Biserica fortificata Cincsor by Leonard Luca, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Căldările Zăbalei Reserve, Putna - Vrancea Nature Park*

*CĂLDĂRILE ZĂBALEI RESERVE, PUTNA - VRANCEA NATURE PARK*







Căldările Zăbalei (Zăbala's Buckets) is a reserve of national importance. It protects the hydromorphological, forestry, floristic, faunistic and landscape features of the area. What is characteristic in first stance is the river bed, dug in rock in fancy shapes. 

Zăbala River is 65 km long. The upper 40 km are situated in uninhabited mountains while the rest forms one of the secondary valleys in the Land of Vrancea ethnographic & historical zone. Like all Vrancea Mountains, Zăbala Valley is a very wild area, with thick forests growing on rugged relief, and inhabited by the densest and healthiest population of large carnivores in Europe (bears, wolves and lynxes). Around 350 bears live in an area of just 300 km².



Florin Rădulescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Putna Monastery*

*PUTNA MONASTERY*








Manastirea Putna by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Baroque Palace, Timișoara / Temeswar*

*THE BAROQUE PALACE, TIMIȘOARA / TEMESWAR*







Built in 1733, over time hosted several organisms: the Mining Office, the Military Pay Office, Timiș Comitatus administration, Serbian Voivodina - Timiș Banat administration, Timiș - Torontal County administration, headquarters of local soviet troups. Presently, it houses the Art Museum of Timișoara.

The palace is probably the most impressive edifice in city.





muzeul-de-arta-timisoara by FollowMe T.O, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bulgarian Orthodox church in Istria / Істрія, Dobruja*

*BULGARIAN ORTHODOX CHURCH IN ISTRIA / ІСТРІЯ, DOBRUJA*






Built around 1860



Fusion of Horizons​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Râșnov / Rosenau*

*RÂȘNOV / ROSENAU*









Rasnov by Victor Silaghi, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cozia National Park*

*COZIA NATIONAL PARK*








This is a stop and belvedere point on the path between Turnu Monastery (situated down in Olt Valley) and Stânișoara Monastery situated at 740 m elevation. As you can see, the path goes above a deep abyss.



Ștefan Ianculovici​


----------



## aubergine72 (Jul 27, 2014)

PRIMEVAL said:


> *ІСТРІЯ*


Why did you spell it in Ukranian?


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

Sorry, I thought the spelling is similar in Bulgarian and Ukrainian (I couldn't find a webpage with the Bulgarian name of the village).





*CIUCAȘ MOUNTAINS*





Bogdan Ianculovici​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Parâng Mountains*

*PARÂNG MOUNTAINS*







2015-06-19_19-43-22 by Stancioiu Alin, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brăița River, Vâlcan Mountains*

*VÂLCAN MOUNTAINS*






borosteni.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Olt Valley at Tușnad Băi / Tusnádfürdő spa, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*OLT VALLEY AT TUȘNAD BĂI / TUSNÁDFÜRDŐ SPA, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*







Bridge Over River Olt by JAF12, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Orșova, on Danube*

*ORȘOVA, ON DANUBE*






Bogdan Comănescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Olteț Gorges*

*OLTEȚ GORGES*







Ioana R.​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Oravița / Deutsch-Orawitz, Banat*


*ORAVIȚA / DEUTSCH-ORAWITZ, BANAT*





In 17th century, Agadici is mentioned here, a Serbian village founded during the Turkish occupation and bearing a Turkish name. Turks started mining works but left them in 1688. In 1703, a German Catholic parish is mentioned, certifying that at that time the Austrian empire already colonized German workers here. Soon after, 693 Tyrolean workers are brought here. In 1723, the Banat mining administration was moved from Timișoara to Oravița and in 1729 the first mining school is opened here.

After the destruction of Moscopole (the main Aromanian settlement in Balkans, now in Albania) in 1769, wealthy Aromanian merchants settled the town. The Aromanian and German communities were defining culturally the locality in late 18th - early 19th century. The Aromanians built in 1817 the beautiful Theatre, the oldest preserved in Romania.

In 1854, the oldest railway on the territory of Romania is built, linking Oravița with Baziaș, a small locality on Danube, from where the coal was transported upstream to the industrial centers in Austrian empire.

In 1863 is opened the Oravița - Anina Railway, the second oldest in Romania and one of the finest in Europe, nickanmed "The Banat Semmering".

In 2002 were living here 11,972 Romanians, 376 Roma, 222 Germans, 155 Hungarians, 84 Serbs, 17 Czechs, 15 Ukrainians etc.




Bogdan Comănescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Wooden church in Pârteștii de Sus, Bukovina*

*WOODEN CHURCH IN PÂRTEȘTII DE SUS, BUKOVINA*







Built in 1779


Bogdan Comănescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Maramureș Mountains Nature Park*

*MARAMUREȘ MOUNTAINS NATURE PARK*







A view from Pop - Ivan Peak (1,938 m), situated on the border between Romania and Ukraine. The peak is reached after 7 hours of climbing, being very remote.



Just another sunrise... by Nameless_One, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

*BUCHAREST*







Filmari Aeriene​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Princely Court of Târgovite*

*PRINCELY COURT OF TÂRGOVIȘTE*





Târgoviştea în Imagini​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*View from Galbena Rocks, Apuseni Nature Park*

*VIEW FROM GALBENA ROCKS, APUSENI NATURE PARK*








Galbina Cliff Panorama in the Autumn by Gábor Varga, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

*BUCEGI MOUNTAINS*





IMG_0814 by Maria Nedelcu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Wilderness of Vrancea Mountains*

*WILDERNESS OF VRANCEA MOUNTAINS*





wildcarpathiaadventure.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tarnița Reservoir, Gilău Mountains*

*TARNIȚA RESERVOIR, GILĂU MOUNTAINS*







Radu B_KeepPanoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cluj Napoca / Kolozsvár*

*CLUJ NAPOCA / KOLOZSVÁR*






Radu B_KeepPanoramio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*DANUBE DELTA*








http://www.fanpop.com/clubs/romania/images/35216098/title/danube-delta-romania-scenery-photo​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Space view*

*SPACE VIEW*







In the middle of the photo are seen the Romanian Carpathians covered in snow. The Carpathian Circle completely surrounds Transylvania, like a natural giant fortress extending on hundres of kilometers. In foreground in photo, the complex system of branches of Lower Danube and its Delta.





Many countries by Samantha Cristoforetti, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brezoi town, Lotru Valley, Oltenia*

*BREZOI TOWN, LOTRU VALLEY, OLTENIA*






Brezoi - Uphill view by Ionel Diaconescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*RETEZAT MOUNTAINS NATIONAL PARK*






Retezat by ClauD_2009, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube at Galați*

*DANUBE AT GALAȚI*






Paul Coev​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*CERNICA MONASTERY NEAR BUCHAREST*







ILG_20140421_06307 by Liviu Ionescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Village in Gorj County, Oltenia*

*VILLAGE IN GORJ COUNTY, OLTENIA*






Foothills of Vâlcan Mountains

DSCN7900 - Copy by d duck1, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

*BUCHAREST BY ME*







Calea Călărașilor Road by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Țibleș Mountains*

*ȚIBLEȘ MOUNTAINS*







Extending on ~ 260 km² and reaching 1,840 m elevation, Țibleș are considered the least affected by tourism mountains in Romania. Because of their remoteness, very few people visit them so one climbing these mountains will experience a purity of nature and feeling of solitude that has been long gone in other parts of Europe.



Lucian Sătmărean​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*BUKOVINA*







Mirela Nechifor​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucium, Metaliferi Mountains, Transylvania*

*BUCIUM, METALIFERI MOUNTAINS, TRANSYLVANIA*







Bucium is a commune with no less than 29 villages spread in the remote, timeless valleys of Metaliferi. A Roman mining settlement was discovered here and during the middle age, premodern and modern period, Bucium was one of the gold mining centers in Apuseni.

Because of their extraordinary complex geography and of several other factors, the Romanian Carpathians have a very high, probably the highest in Europe or even in the entire world geological, botanical and landscape diversity (refered to their extent) and among the ~ 70 ranges in Romania, the Metaliferi are among the most diverse. 

The cultural diversity follows in the steps of the natural diversity, with each village having a quite distinct history and identity, as result of complicated ethnical and religious evolution. The gold mining centers from Apuseni, most of which are situated in Metaliferi, have been colonised with mine workers from several countries of Central Europe, no much different from the way during the (relatively short) period of Roman rule, miners and soldiers from various provinces have come here, giving a cosmopolitan character to the small mountain settlements. 




Muntii-Apuseni.eu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

* FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS*






eximtur.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Neamț Monastery*

*NEAMȚ MONASTERY*







All the buildings in image belong to the monastery. We can distinguish the large fortress of the proper monastery, the onion-roofed agheazmatar building, the religious school etc.


viziteazatirguneamt.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*DANUBE DELTA*





greatnews.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*View from Bucegi Mountains toward Piatra Craiului Massif*

*VIEW FROM BUCEGI MOUNTAINS TOWARD PIATRA CRAIULUI MASSIF*







FLOtografia​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vulcan / Wulkendref (Wolkendorf), Land of Bârsa, Transylvania*

*VULCAN / WULKENDREF (WOLKENDORF), LAND OF BÂRSA, TRANSYLVANIA*







The village preserves a Lutheran (initially Catholic) church with elements from the original 13th century Romanesque structure but mostly rebuilt Gothic in 15th century and heavily modified in the following centuries. The surrounding fortress dates from 15th century.


In photo, the village appears on the background of giant Bucegi Mountains.



Marius Cinteză​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Near Iași*

*NEAR IAȘI*






one summer evening... by ruxi, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dobriceni, Vâlcea County, Oltemnia*

*DOBRICENI, VÂLCEA COUNTY, OLTENIA*






Marius Cinteză
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Maramureș*

*MARAMUREȘ*






travel-with-tom.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Măcin Mountains*

*MĂCIN MOUNTAINS*







Dobrogea - The wonderful land by Codrin Novãcescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piule - Iorgovanu Mountains*

*PIULE - IORGOVANU MOUNTAINS*




For those who think that I'm exagerating when I'm saying that Romania is the most naturally (and culturally as well) diverse country of Europe: look only on this page, how many different types of landscapes, coresponding to different types of geo-bio-climatic environments, from the arid & hot steppes of Dobruja (Măcin Mountains) to the boreal, cold and cloudy mountains of Maramureș or from Sub-mediterranean Banat Mountains (not on this page, though) to the wetlands of Danube's floodplains and its delta and so on.



leacuripentruplictiseala.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Țarcu Mountains*

*ȚARCU MOUNTAINS*






Linda Moțoiu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tișița Gorges, Putna - Vrancea Nature Park*

*TIȘIȚA GORGES, PUTNA - VRANCEA NATURE PARK*






blogobisnuit21.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Buzău Communal Palace*

*BUZĂU COMMUNAL PALACE*







Built in 1899-1903 in a blending of Neoromanian and Eclectic styles





The Mayor's House by Dan Kenemore, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Boița, Mărginimea Sibiului ethnographic zone, Transylvania*

*BOIȚA, MĂRGINIMEA SIBIULUI ETHNOGRAPHIC ZONE, TRANSYLVANIA*







photopaulm.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sunset in Vatra Dornei*

*SUNSET IN VATRA DORNEI*








Apus in Vatra Dornei by Ionut Furdui, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Călimani Mountains National Park*

*CĂLIMANI MOUNTAINS NATIONAL PARK*







fecske.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

*CEAHLĂU NATIONAL PARK*


clujean.net​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vaideeni, Vâlcea County, Oltenia*

*VAIDEENI, VÂLCEA COUNTY, OLTENIA*







This is the village in Vâlcea with the best preserved folk traditions. The inhabitants are originary from Transylvania. The village was founded in 13th century, after the destruction of Vai de Ei (Poor Them) village in the former Saxon Chair of Orăștie, Transylvania. In 18th century, the village's population was replenished with new waves of Transylvanian Romanians, this time from Mărginimea Sibiului, that took refuge over the mountains in order to escape the religious (anti - Orthodox) persecutions there. for this reason, the folk costumes and the folk music of the village is almost identical with the one from Mărginimea Sibiului and completely different than the typical Oltenian folk and costumes of the other villages in the area. Nevertheless, in the north of Vâlcea County, asd well as in the north of Gporj County, there are several other villages founded / inhabited by Transylvanian Romanians, like Voineasa (my birthplace), Bărbăteșt, Novacii etc.

The village is beautifully situated in the foothills of Căpățânii Mountains.




Ioan Ciobotaru​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Borșa, Maramureș*

*BORȘA, MARAMUREȘ*






The town and resort ( 27.611 inhabitants) is situated between Maramureș Mountains and Rodna Mountains. Is the main starting point in exploring Rodna National Park. 
The lenght of the locality is 52 km. The relief around is very rugged, with abrupt slopes.





Borsa, Maramures, Roamania by Revoltatul, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube at Galați*

*DANUBE AT GALAȚI*





Ionuț Vicol​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*View from Sihla Hermitage*

*VIEW FROM SIHLA HERMITAGE*






Vânători - Neamț Nature Park




Foto Lucian​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piule - Iorgovanu Mountains*

*PIULE - IORGOVANU MOUNTAINS*






Linda Moóiu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hadâmbu Monastery, Iași County, Moldavia*

*HADÂMBU MONASTERY, IAȘI COUNTY, MOLDAVIA*







Built in 1659 by the Greek boyar Iani Hadâmbul, the fortified complex was inhabited by Greek monks until 1863, when together with all monasteries in Romania, suffered the consfiscation of the properties by the Romanian state and becoming poor, was deserted by its inhabitants. The nationalisation of the monastic properties was necessary because at the time most Romanian monasteries were consecrated to Greek monasteries and bishoprics in Greece or Near East, and as the Romanian monasteries were owning almost a quarter of the agricultural land of Romania, a quarter of the agricultural production was going outside the country.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Călimani Mountains*

*CĂLIMANI MOUNTAINS*





freebigpictures.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*DANUBE DELTA*





Viper on Black Sea's shore




Vipera ursinii moldavica by edvardmizsei, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

*BUCEGI MOUNTAINS *








First light on Valea Jepilor (Jepilor Valley) by George Pancescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bănița Pass, Hunedoara County, Transylvania*

*BĂNIȚA PASS, HUNEDOARA COUNTY, TRANSYLVANIA*







The pass connects the depressions of Hațeg and Jiu Valley and is part of the economically important communication route between Transylvania and Oltenia, that continues with Jiu Defile.



Paul - Adrian Farcaș​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mamaia*

*MAMAIA*






The video worths watching



Claboo Media​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Leaota Mountains*

*LEAOTA MOUNTAINS*



avabo.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Târnovu Massif, Căpățânii Mountains*

*TÂRNOVU MASSIF, CĂPĂȚÂNII MOUNTAINS*


Mihaela Ilie​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Țarcu Mountains*

*ȚARCU MOUNTAINS*






guideinretezatmountains.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

* FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS*








In Făgăraș you can meet the incredible Romanian wilderness at its best. Deep valleys with giant fallen rocks on their bottom, rivers that are so inclined that consist of an alternance of waterfalls and pools, impenetrable forest thriving with wild animals, including hundreds of dangerous large carnivores.





Transfagarasan Pass - the descent by damian entwistle, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Mare Massif*

*PIATRA MARE MASSIF*








Prapastia Ursului by Ruxandra Vasile, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Jiu National Park*

*DEFILE OF JIU NATIONAL PARK*





Samy Ralph​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

*RARĂU MOUNTAINS*






Romania - Summer 2015 by Andrea Albanese, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Galbena (Yellow) Rocks, Apuseni Nature Park*

*GALBENA (YELLOW) ROCKS, APUSENI NATURE PARK*






alpina.cz​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sucevița Monastery*

*SUCEVIȚA MONASTERY*







Romania - Summer 2015 by Andrea Albanese, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mangalia Mosque*

*MANGALIA MOSQUE*






Esmehan Sultan Mosque was constructed in 1575 by its namesake, Esmehan, the daughter of Ottoman sultan Selim II and wife of Ottoman Grand Vizier Sokollu Mehmed Pasha. It serves the community of 800 Muslim families in Mangalia, most of them of Turkish and Tatar ethnicity.

The Dobrujan Turks are the oldest surviving Muslim community in Europe. Around 1260, two Rûm Seljuq community leaders, the deposed Sultan Kaykaus II and the mystic Sari Saltik, were allowed to settle the region during the reign of Michael VIII Palaiologos, ruler of the Byzantine Empire.



(#5575)-Mangalia - Esmehan Sultan Mosque by VFR Rider, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains National Park*

*RODNA MOUNTAINS NATIONAL PARK*







IMG_4138 by Wendi Findorak, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

*CEAHLĂU NATIONAL PARK*







Jgheabul Urșilor (Bears' Groove) Valley



isimion.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iron Gates Nature Park (Danube Defile)*

*IRON GATES NATURE PARK (DANUBE DEFILE)*






The river toward the end of the defile, at the mouth of Bahna River which is crossed by two viaducts, a metallic one for railway and and a stone viaduct for road. Bahna (29 km long) is one of the many tributaries emptying into Danube on the 135 km long defile.



Andrei Tudoran​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Jibou/ Zsibó, Sălaj County, Crișana*

*JIBOU/ ZSIBÓ, SĂLAJ COUNTY, CRIȘANA*





Jibou is a town with 10,137 inhabitants (11% Hungarians, 5% Roma etc). Is the third biggest locality in Sălaj, one of the smallest counties in Romania (both by surface and population) and among the least known and visited as well. 

Crișana, the historical province comprising Sălaj County, is situated in Western Romania, between Transylvania and Hungary. Crișana's relief is harmoniously distributed between the mountain, hill and plain sectors.

Jibou is situated on a group of terraces, in the hilly scenery specific for Sălaj. First mentioned in 1205–1235, it was an important stopover on the Salt Road from Transylvanian salt mining centers (Turda, Dej etc) toward Central Europe. Different from most other urban centers in Transylvania and Crișana, Jibou has always had a massive majoritary Romanian population.

During middle age and up to contemporary period, Transylvania was having the biggest salt resources in Europe and salt was the main exported product.







The video is the best part of the post.



*The Botanical Garden* was created in 1968 by Vasile Fatti, a biology teacher, as part of the Wesselényi Castle complex. The three spherical greenhouses were built in 1968 - 1970 and 1978-1982.




















*The Wesselényi Castle* was first mentioned in 1584 as possession of count Ferenc Wesselényi. The present complex of buildings was erected in `1778 - 1810 and represents one of the finest Baroque ensambles in Romania. In past, the castle was famous for its stud.



Albert Timea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cornetu rfortified hermitage*

*CORNETU FORTIFIED HERMITAGE*







Complex built in 1666 in the middle of Olt Defile (46 km)




compagniadighery.altervista.org​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Poenari Citadel in Argeș Gorges*

*POENARI CITADEL IN ARGEȘ GORGES*







The citadel (14-15th centuries) during heavy rain. 
The very deep gorges are covered in extraordinary thick forest growing on the very inclined, even verticall stone walls.



Poienarii citadel thunderstorm (2) by damian entwistle, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Neptun Resort*

*NEPTUN RESORT*





Claboo Media​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Near Comănești, Trotuș Valley, Moldavia*

*NEAR COMĂNEȘTI, TROTUȘ VALLEY, MOLDAVIA*






danmirica.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sălciua, Trascău Mountains, Transylvania*

*SĂLCIUA, TRASCĂU MOUNTAINS, TRANSYLVANIA*





Lucian Hum​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Road in Măcin Mountains, Northern Dobruja*

*ROAD IN MĂCIN MOUNTAINS, NORTHERN DOBRUJA*





bydaniel.me​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt*

*SIBIU / HERMANNSTADT*






soundofice.eu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bistrița Monastery, Neamț County, Moldavia*

*BISTRIȚA MONASTERY, NEAMȚ COUNTY, MOLDAVIA*







Certified in 1407 but older, the church was rebuilt in 1554. The bell tower and the adjoined chapel (in backdrop in photo) date from 1498.



Jurnal Spiritual​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Deva Citadel*

*DEVA CITADEL*






Built in 1269 on a high volcanic hill (184 m above the city) which is a nature reserve, with shadowing forest, many plant species, horned vipers etc. The royal fortress (owned by the king of Hungary) was seat of a Romanian comitatus. It was abandoned in 1849, when the gunpowder room exploded, destroying the walls on the eastern side.




pure-romania.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*DANUBE DELTA*




Marius Papadopol​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Topolnița Cave, Mehedinți Plateau Geopark*

*TOPOLNIȚA CAVE, MEHEDINȚI PLATEAU GEOPARK*







With ten km, is the second longest in Romania and one of the finest by its delicate formations. It is closed for tourists, a small section being open to visitors once a year, on cave's day.



Andrei Tudoran​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Trei Ierarhi Monastery, Iași*

*TREI IERARHI MONASTERY, IAȘI*








The church was erected between 1637 and 1639. In 1640, Prince Vasile Lupu, the renowned defender of the Orthodox Church, set up here the first printing press in Moldavia and the Vasilian College, a higher education institute. Several Romanian royal figures are buried inside the church: Tudosca (Vasile Lupu's first wife) and Ștefan Vodă, their son; prince and scholar Dimitrie Cantemir (1673–1723); and Alexandru Ioan Cuza, the first ruler of the united Romanian principalities (1859–1866).

The church became renowned for the extraordinary lacery in stone which adorns the facades, from bottom to the top of the derricks. One can count over 30 non-repeating registers of decorative motives. Western architectural elements (Gothic, Renaissance) combine with the Eastern style, of Armenian, Georgian, Persian, Arabian or Ottoman inspiration, in a totally bold conception.




ziarulevenimentul.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Princely Church in Târgoviște*

*PRINCELY CHURCH IN TÂRGOVIȘTE*







The church was built in 1584 as chapel of the Princely Court





Târgoviște Day Trip by Jonathan Haynes, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Buta Gorges, Piule - Iorgovanu Mountains*

*BUTA GORGES, PIULE - IORGOVANU MOUNTAINS*






dani-anke.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Heroes' Cross, Bucegi Mountains*

*HEROES' CROSS, BUCEGI MOUNTAINS *






The Heroes' Cross is a monument built between 1926 and 1928 on Caraiman Peak at an altitude of 2,291 m.




Monumentul Eroilor I by Florin Mihai, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*CIUCAȘ MOUNTAINS*





Emil Zamfir​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Turnu Roșu, Land of Făgăraș, Transylvania*

*TURNU ROȘU, LAND OF FĂGĂRAȘ, TRANSYLVANIA*






The village was first mentioned in 1364 with the Hungarian name Gyznoyow. In 1486 is mentioned with the name Porckendorf and in 1496 with the name Portschest. This is the phonetic transliteration of the Romanian name Porcești, meaning "pig village". In 1966 the name was changed into Turnu Roșu, refering to the Turnu Roșu royal fortress from neighbour village Boița.


Turnu Roșu is situated on Olt Valley, before the river to enter its defile. It always was an area of transit and presently an important railway node is found here, where the lines from Brașov, Sibiu (both in Transylvania) and Râmnicu Vâlcea (across the mountains, in Oltenia) are meeting.





Turnu Rosu- vedere de pe Gavanie by Bogdan Denes, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Narățu Massif, Căpățânii Mountains*

*NARĂȚU MASSIF, CĂPĂȚÂNII MOUNTAINS*






mohicanmohican​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bușteni Resort seen from Bucegi Plateau*

*BUȘTENI RESORT SEEN FROM BUCEGI PLATEAU*





Ion Pleș Alexandru​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vidraru Dam*

*VIDRARU DAM*









Fagaras by Huszar Bogdan Andrei, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iron Gates Nature Park*

*IRON GATES NATURE PARK*







RO-STI 40-0220-0 by mureseanu_976, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Deva royal citadel*

*DEVA ROYAL CITADEL*





Aeroclubul Romaniei​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Transalpina Highway*

*TRANSALPINA HIGHWAY*






Do not use the image without author's permission



Transalpina road by Radisa Zivkovic, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Near Tulcea, Dobruja*

*NEAR TULCEA, DOBRUJA*







gypsy-lawyer.blogspot.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Agăș village, Trotuș Valley, Moldavia*

*AGĂȘ VILLAGE, TROTUȘ VALLEY, MOLDAVIA*







River Trotuș runs here between Ciuc Mountains (toward west) and Tarcău Mountains (toward east).



Andreia Nicoleta Dobriţoiu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*RODNA MOUNTAINS NATIONAL PARK*







az ösvény véget ért / end of the path by Emőke Debreczeni, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cycling Tour of Sibiu*

*CYCLING TOUR OF SIBIU*






Cycling Tour of Sibiu is a professional bicycle road race held in Sibiu County. Its first edition took place in July 2011.
The 2015 edition took place between 1 July and 5 July and the route during the five days reached the city of Mediaș, the Păltiniș Resort in Cindrel Mountains, the city of Sebeș, and the Bâlea Lake on Transfăgărășan Highway.

In photo, a bridge over Olt River, probably in the Land of Făgăraș.




Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dunavățu de Jos, Danube Delta*

*DUNAVĂȚU DE JOS, DANUBE DELTA*






pozelagramada.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lotru Hotel, Voineasa Resort*

*LOTRU HOTEL, VOINEASA RESORT*









The very place where I was born, in a building next to the hotel. Lotru Mountains in backdrop




Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tismana Monastery, Gorj County, Oltenia*

*TISMANA MONASTERY, GORJ COUNTY, OLTENIA*







Church from 1378, fortress mostly rebuilt in 1855



Gheorghe Chelu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cozia Massif*

*COZIA MASSIF*




Dumitru Bucătariu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Măcin Mountains*

*MĂCIN MOUNTAINS*






serhatismail.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*4th century CE gold Gothic patera from Pietroasele Treasure*

*4TH CENTURY GOLD GOTHIC PATERA FROM PIETROASELE TREASURE*






The 7.6 solid gold patera is the largest of the 19 kg gold treasure (initially heavier, as some pieces were stolen after discovery). It belonged to a Gothic ruler that hid his treasure, probably to protect it during the waves of Hunnic attacks on the Goths, that ended with the displacement of the latter from what is today Romania into the territory of today Bulgaria.






20150718-08 by AGB-GX20, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube (Ostrov Branch) near Topalu, Dobruja*

*DANUBE (OSTROV BRANCH) NEAR TOPALU, DOBRUJA*






Ion Viorel​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Near Durău Resort, Ceahlău Massif*

*NEAR DURĂU RESORT, CEAHLĂU MASSIF*







A beautiful big tree left in a meadow (they were used as landmarks by shepherds and hermits) outside the limits of the national park




DSC_7423_NX2 by mihai andronic, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Parâng Mountains*

*PARÂNG MOUNTAINS*





Dumitru Bucătariu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Twelve Apostles reserve, Călimani Mountains National Park*

*TWELVE APOSTLES RESERVE, CĂLIMANI MOUNTAINS NATIONAL PARK*





Vasile C. Oprea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sihla Hermitage in autumnal colors, Vânători - Neamț Nature Park*

*SIHLA HERMITAGE IN AUTUMNAL COLORS, VÂNĂTORI - NEAMȚ NATURE PARK*






Deep in the heart of Stânișoara Mountains, miles and miles away from any human settlement, a hermit woman lived tens of years in a cave, in the forests swarming with bears and wolves. After her death, in 18th century, a wooden hermitage was built here. The spectacular cliffs where the cave is, hidden in the forest of tall trees, create a unique atmosphere.



Vasile C. Oprea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Narățu Massif, Cozia National Park*

*NARĂȚU MASSIF, COZIA NATIONAL PARK*





mohicanmohican​















[/QUOTE]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Satu Mare / Máréfalva, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*SATU MARE / MÁRÉFALVA, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA *






Almost every Székely village is a gem, filled with traditional architecture and historical monuments and with people still living according to ancient customs and generally preserving a culture little influenced by exterior. Going through these villages is liker a travel in time.







Untitled by i l d i, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Evening in Dragoslavele, Rucăr - Bran Corridor*

*EVENING IN DRAGOSLAVELE, RUCĂR - BRAN CORRIDOR*






Leaota Mountains in backdrop



Evening in the mountains.. by Mary590, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Fortress of Oradea / Nagyvárad*

*FORTRESS OF ORADEA / NAGYVÁRAD*






In 11th century, King Ladislas the First (1077 – 1095) built a fortified monastery. In June 27, 1192, Pope Celestinus III sanctified King Ladislas I. This act and the very occasion made the fortress a continuously prestigious pilgrimage place. The new medieval fortress, in heptagonal shape, was erected in 14th century. Between 12th – 15th centuries, 7 royalties are buried inside the cathedral or in its churchyard: King Ladislas I, Andrew II, Stephen III, Ladislas IV the Cuman, Queen Beatrix, Queen Mary, and Sigismund of Luxembourg - Hungarian King and German Emperor. The fortress of Oradea how it is today - pentagonal, with battlements at its corners and water ditch - was built between 1570-1618 by Italian architects and remains the best kept Italian renaissance fortress of central Europe. 


Flyingcam​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Răzoare, Land of Lăpuș, Northwest Romania*

*RĂZOARE, LAND OF LĂPUȘ, NORTHWEST ROMANIA*







The wooden church was built in 1740 in Glod village, Sălaj County. It was brought here around 1867.




Marius Selescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bistrița Valley*

*BISTRIȚA VALLEY*




mihaiignea.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Maramureș Mountains Nature Park*

*MARAMUREȘ MOUNTAINS NATURE PARK*






summitpost.org​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Crasna fortified hermitage, Gorj County, Oltenia*

*CRASNA FORTIFIED HERMITAGE, GORJ COUNTY, OLTENIA*







The complex was built in 1636. The interesting murals inside the church were painted between 1648-1654.



Țetcu Mircea Rareș​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Berca Muddy Volcanoes, Buzău Subcarpathians*

*BERCA MUDDY VOLCANOES, BUZĂU SUBCARPATHIANS*








Mud Volcanoes, Pâclele Mari, Buzau, ROMANIA by Tanasa Constantin, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sibiu Rally, Transfăgărășan stage*

*SIBIU RALLY, TRANSFĂGĂRĂȘAN STAGE*









Dangerous drive by Valeriu Porcișteanu, national champion




















Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

*CEAHLĂU NATIONAL PARK*






Zsolt Ferenczi​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Comana Nature Park*

*COMANA NATURE PARK*







Sunset over Neajlov Delta by Andra Panduru, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sari Saltik's tomb in Babadag / Babadağ, Dobruja*

*SARI SALTIK'S TOMB IN BABADAG / BABADAĞ, DOBRUJA*







Sari Saltik was a 13th-century semi-legendary Turkish dervish, venerated as a saint by the Bektashis in the Balkans and parts of Middle East. According to the 15th-century Oghuzname narrative, in 1261 he accompanied a group of Anatolia Turkomans into Dobruja, where they were settled by the Byzantine Emperor Michael VIII to protect the northern frontier of the empire. 

The oldest sources about Sari Saltik available place his tomb in the area of the future town. This tomb was visited in 1484/1485 by Ottoman Sultan Bayezid II during a military campaign, and, after reporting an important victory, he ordered the building of a socio-religious and educational complex here (including a mausoleum to Saltik, finished in 1488), around which the town developed.

Babadag became an important place of pilgrimage, visited in 1538 by Suleiman the Magnificent, and the most important urban centre in 16th-century Dobruja. The town however decayed during the frequent wars that ravaged the region during the 17th century, and was eventually burned down, along with the mausoleum, during the Russo-Turkish Wars. A simple domed türbe was rebuilt over the grave of the saint in 1828, which survives to this days and appears in photo.

The mausoleum in Babadag remains of relative importance even nowadays, and was recently renovated, being reinaugurated in 2007 by Turkish prime-minister Recep Tayyip Erdoğan.






Prayer at Saint's tomb



















Photo credit: J.L. Henry



(#3285)-Romania - Babadag, Ali Pasa Mosque Gazi by VFR Rider, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Iorgovanului Peak, Piule - Iorgovan Mountains*

*PIATRA IORGOVANULUI PEAK, PIULE - IORGOVAN MOUNTAINS*







Piatra Iorgovanului - 2,014 m - is the third highest peak in Piule Iorgovanu. It is a spectacular peak, topped by a massive monolith in the shape of a platform suspended above an abbyss some tens of m tall, above an amazing valley that separates Piule - Iorgovanu range from Retezat Mountains.




The peak is one of the several locations in the mountains in southeast Romania (around Cerna Valley and Retezat) that relate each one an event from the Legend of Iovan Iorgovan, a mythological character that resembles Hercule and which now doubt is a reminescence of Hercules'cult in Băile Herculane / ancient Aqua Herculis, where no less than six statues of Hercules were found. You can read the Legend of Iovan Iorgovan in English here.



















Dumitru Bucătariu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cape Doloșman and the ruins of ancient Orgame / Argamum, Dobruja*

*RUINS OF ANCIENT ARGAMUM, DOBRUJA*






Cape Doloșman is the tip of a strip of land situated in the middle of Razelm lagoon complex.

In antiquity, Razelm was a sea gulf and on the plateau of Cape Doloșman stood the Greek city of Orgame, renamed Argamum by Romans. Orgame is the oldest city in Romania - founded around 670 BCE - and the oldest locality mentioned in a literary source, by Hecataeus of Miletus in late 6th century BCE. Because of its isolation, was one of the few Dobrujan localities that survived into middle age, being refered by Genovese in 13th century with its old name, Orgame. Most of the ancient settlements of Dobruja ceased to exist during the Slavic - Avar invasions in 6th-7th centuries. In Christian era, the settlement became a center for the new religion, with a bishop and several churches. The ruins of two of these churches can be distinguished in photo.




Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bologa / Sebesvár Fortress, Cluj County, Transylvania*

*BOLOGA / SEBESVÁR FORTRESS, CLUJ COUNTY, TRANSYLVANIA*






Built soon after the Mongol invasion in 1242 as a royal fortress, it was meant to defend the Ciucea Pass on the main military and commercial road between Transylvania and Hungary and to host the customs. This was the main route of salt trade from Transylvania toward Central Europe, called the Salt Road. Transylvania was the main salt exporter in Europe and the Bologa Fortress, as custom point, was receiving a great amount of salt for its services. In 1399 the fortress and domain was donated to Mircea the Elder, ruler of Wallachia. From 1433 to the communist period, belonged to Bánffy family. In 16-17th centuries, when Transylvania was an independent state (though vassal to Ottomans), Bologa was used as frontier castle.




Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Somewhere in Bukovina*

*SOMEWHERE IN BUKOVINA*






hd.cool-wallpapers.us​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Narățu Massif, Cozia National Park*

*NARĂȚU MASSIF, COZIA NATIONAL PARK*





mohicanmohican​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

*CEAHLĂU NATIONAL PARK*







Ceahlau Mountains, Romania by Costel Slincu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat Mountains National Park*

*RETEZAT MOUNTAINS NATIONAL PARK*




Paul Zamfira​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Stânișoara Mountains*

*STÂNIȘOARA MOUNTAINS*





mihaiignea.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Transylvanian Plain near Agrișu de Sus*

*THE TRANSYLVANIAN PLAIN NEAR AGRIȘU DE SUS*







play around... by Kozics Tibi, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Olt*

*DEFILE OF OLT*




Bogdan Lucaci​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului National Park*

*PIATRA CRAIULUI NATIONAL PARK*







Nagy Lehel​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Caracău Viaduct, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*CARACĂU VIADUCT, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*







Opened in 1897 during the Austrian administration, was destroyed during WW1 and rebuilt in 1946. Is the biggest railway viaduct in Romania, having a lenght of 264 m and a depth of 64 m.



Sorin Bota​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vlădeasa Mountains*

*VLĂDEASA MOUNTAINS*







Tura bicicleta: Sacuieu - cab, Vladeasa - cab Meteo - Rachitele by Olivian Daniel Tofan, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Letea / Летя, UkRainian Village In Danube Delta*

*LETEA / ЛЕТЯ, UKRAINIAN VILLAGE IN DANUBE DELTA*







The village is entirely situated on Letea Levee, the largest body of sand in Europe, extending 170 km². The area is famous for the Letea Forest, the oldest natural reserve in Romania, a forest growing directly from sand, in strips long up to several km, alternating with sand dunes.

The village appeared soon after 1709, when a wave of Lipovan Russians moved on the territory of present Romania, in order to escape the religious persecutions in Russia. In 1775 the Ukrainian army in Zaporizhia is supressed by empress and 8,000 Cossacks move into present Romania. Most of them will settle in Danube Delta and associated natural systems, a wetland area resembling their original native place.

Presently, there are 400 people in village, all Ukrainians. The call themselves Haholi, meaning "Ukrainians with impure language", refering to the many words of Romanian, Turkish and other origin that entered the language of this ethnic group. The Haholi are proud of their Ukrainian ancestry and feel offended if someone consider them Russians. Different from Lipovan Russians, the Haholi are not Old Belivers but Orthodox.




travelfocusromania.org​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

*BUCHAREST BY ME*









Boteanu Street and church (1911) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Probota Monastery, Suceava County, Moldavia*

*PROBOTA MONASTERY, SUCEAVA COUNTY, MOLDAVIA*






The fortified complex was built in 1530 as main foundation and resting place for Petru Rareș and his family. He was Moldavia's greatest 16th century ruler. 
Probota is among the eight Unesco monasteries and churches from Moldavia.



Wikipedia​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cerna Valley*

* CERNA VALLEY*






Romania: the country with the most complex geography in Europe (and perhaps in the world, if scale is considered) . The Carpathian Circle, extending on hundreds of km, is a panoply of endless geological, geomorphological, botanical, climatical and hydrological diversity. Each of the 70 ranges is a different story.



prinlumepringanduri.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

*BUCEGI MOUNTAINS *






Steamy mountain panorama by Sorin Mutu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bicaz Gorges*

*BICAZ GORGES*





la-povestile-mele.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Govora Monastery, Vâlcea County, Oltenia*

*GOVORA MONASTERY, VÂLCEA COUNTY, OLTENIA*







It was the center of cultural life in Wallachia in 17th century. Existing since 14th century, the monastery suffered many transformations, extensions and reconstructions over centuries. The fortress dates from 15th to 18th century. The church dates from 1496 with paintings from early 18th century.



Cosmin Vîlcu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Pop - Ivan Peak, Maramureș Mountains Nature Park*

*POP - IVAN PEAK, MARAMUREȘ MOUNTAINS NATURE PARK*







The 1,938 m peak is situated on the border between Romania and Ukraine. Most of Maramureș Mountains extend in Ukraine. the Romanian part cover ~ 1,500 km² and are almost entirely included in the nature park.





Evening on pop-Ivan Maramures by Nameless_One, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Orthodox church of the Ascension of Bacău*

*ORTHODOX CHURCH OF THE ASCENSION IN BACĂU*






One of the biggest churches in Romania and the most monumental and representative landmark of Bacău city, it is still under construction. The dimensions on soil are 67 x 37 m and the height is 70 m.




thinkiknow.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Borșa, Maramureș*

*BORȘA, MARAMUREȘ*






The town and resort ( 27.611 inhabitants) is situated between Maramureș Mountains and Rodna Mountains. Is the main starting point in exploring Rodna National Park. 
The lenght of the locality is 52 km. The relief around is very rugged, with step hills.





homes by Revoltatul, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cernica Monastery near Bucharest*

*CERNICA MONASTERY NEAR BUCHAREST*




ziarullumina.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

*BUCHAREST BY ME*







Magheru Boulevard and Roman Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Largest ancient grove in Central Europe: Breite Plateau near Sighișoara*

*LARGEST ANCIENT GROVE IN CENTRAL EUROPE: BREITE PLATEAU NEAR SIGHIȘOARA*






The Breite Ancient Oak Tree Reserve is a wood pasture with veteran pedunculate oaks and sessile oaks. Breite is one of the largest habitats of this type in Europe, and the largest in Central and Eastern Europe. In the Middle Ages, the forest was thinned and, further on, the distance between the existing or planted trees was set to be optimal for ensuring maximum fructification. 

Over 450 trees can be considered ancient or veteran based on their biometric and morphologic characteristics. Most trees are 350-450 years old. It is a remarkable fact that the oldest trees are estimated to be about 800 years old – like the citadel of Sighişoara! Their value is even greater if we consider the fact that many of them still bear fruit.

More info in English

Similar wood pastures exist in many other places in Saxon Transylvania, especially in Sighișoara area, where the landscapes are characterized the old trees with large coronas.






Untitled by nadyarybkina, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cozia Massif and the end of Olt Defile*

*COZIA MASSIF AND THE END OF OLT DEFILE*







Paragliding from the summit of Cozia in one of the most iconic sceneries of Europe





Cupa Aerozone 2010 by Dorin Paslaru, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vaduri Reservoir, Neamț County, Moldavia*

*VADURI RESERVOIR, NEAMȚ COUNTY, MOLDAVIA*








Though man-made (inaugurated in 1966), the lake on Bistrița River is a protected area because with time it became an important environment for water birds and because of the hydro - vegetal ecosystems that appeared.





DSC_4137_DxOFP by Eden Seeker, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sub Piatră Hermitage, Trascău Mountains, Transylvania*

*SUB PIATRĂ HERMITAGE, TRASCĂU MOUNTAINS, TRANSYLVANIA*







The wooden church dates from 1797. It replaced an older church, disappeared during Austrian general Buccow's anti-Orthodox campaign in Transylvania, when all Orthodox monasteries and hermitages from Transylvania have been destroyed. from the former monastery, precious icons and old books remained.

The hermitage is situated in a fabulous wild area, near the famous Huda lui Papară Cave, where live the biggest and healthiest bat colony in Europe. there are gorges, abysses and dense vegetation all around.



tabaradepictura.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

*CEAHLĂU NATIONAL PARK*







Ceahlau Mountain by Costel Slincu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Last Intact Forest Landscape from non-boreal Europe: Cerna Valley*

*LAST INTACT FOREST LANDSCAPE FROM NON-BOREAL EUROPE: CERNA VALLEY*








DS_20120429_00374 by Diana Serban, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Caraiman Cross and bușteni Resort, Bucegi Mountains*

*CARAIMAN CROSS AND BUȘTENI RESORT, BUCEGI MOUNTAINS *







The Cross is 36 m tall and was erected in 1926-1928. Situated at 2,291 m elevation, it holds the world record for the tallest summit cross. By night, the illuminated cross can be distinguished with naked eye from tens of km.
In the photo, the locality that is seen in the valley to the left is Azuga Resort while toward right, Bușteni is continuated by Sinaia Resort.




Raul Craioveanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

*FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS*





TeoFoto​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Fundătura cave hermitage, Buzău Mountains, Muntenia*

*FUNDĂTURA CAVE HERMITAGE, BUZĂU MOUNTAINS, MUNTENIA*






A former cave church, excavated perhaps in early 16th century, according to archaeological finds in the area, though it can be older, even from Paleochristian period, as are other settlements around.
Land of Luana is an area in Ivăneț Massif, Buzău Mountains, where Paleochristian and Medieval Christian cave settlements are found.




moodoptimize.me/​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Second courtyard of Făgăraș / Fogarasi Citadel, Transylvania*

*SECOND COURTYARD OF FĂGĂRAȘ / FOGARASI CITADEL, TRANSYLVANIA*








An earth fortification existed here since 12th century. The stone castle was built starting with 1310. In 1521, will be transformed into a vast fortified residence. In early 17th century new works contributed to the final, present aspect. It is one of the largest castles in Romania, second only to Hunedoara Castle. The dominant architectural style is Transylvanian Renaissance. The proper castle is surrounded by a bastionary fortress built in brick and a moat filled with water.

The fortress was the seat of the Comitatus of Făgăraș and for periods, was used as main residence by the princes of Transylvania. In 18th century was the seat of Greek-Catholic Bishopric of Transylvania. Over time, was also used as barracks by the Austrian troops and as prison. Presently, it hosts the Museum of Land of Făgăraș, a hotel and a restaurant.

Ther photo shows the second, exterior courtyard, between the proper castle (the residence) and the bastionary fortress.





Făgăraș Citadel by Askjell, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tazlău - Roznov road through the Moldavian Plateau (Neamț County)*

*TAZLĂU - ROZNOV ROAD THROUGH THE MOLDAVIAN PLATEAU (NEAMȚ COUNTY)*









din tazlau spre roznov 02 by Eden Seeker, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube in the outskirts of Tulcea*

*DANUBE IN THE OUTSKIRTS OF TULCEA*








rovial.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iezer - Păpușa Mountains*

*IEZER - PĂPUȘA MOUNTAINS*





muntiindoi.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Land of Bârsa Depression and Bucegi Mountains,, Transylvania*

*LAND OF BÂRSA DEPRESSION AND BUCEGI MOUNTAINS, TRANSYLVANIA*





Raul Craioveanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*„Sabbas The Sanctified Church” Of Iași*

*„SABBAS THE SANCTIFIED CHURCH” OF IAȘI*







St. Sabbas Church of Iaşi is a unique monumental construction which blends Byzantine, Oriental, Gothic, Moldavian and Wallachian architectural elements. It was erected during the period immediately after the year 1583 by Greek monks who came from St. Sabbas monastery in Holy Land. After four decades, in 1625, St. Sabbas monastery was completely rebuilt for several reasons, including problems.

Photos with the interior



bisericasfsava.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Spomewhere in Székely Land, Transylvania*

*SOMEWHERE IN SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA *





Raul Craioveanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Parâng Mountains*

*PARÂNG MOUNTAINS*






muntiindoi.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

*RARĂU MOUNTAINS*





DSCF9336 by Roma K, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Molișeț, Land of Năsăud, Transylvania*

*MOLIȘEȚ, LAND OF NĂSĂUD, TRANSYLVANIA*





Facebook​


----------



## Nick Olabus (Aug 1, 2015)

All the pictures are fabulously great! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Molișeț, Land of Năsăud, Transylvania*

Thank you! Interesting nickname, btw 




*MOLIȘEȚ, LAND OF NĂSĂUD, TRANSYLVANIA*






Molișeț is a village with 300 inhabitants in the amazing environment of Țibleș Mountains, the least affected by tourism range in Romania, a well hidden treasure of natural and ethnographic beauties.



Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Gate of Căldărușani Monastery near Bucharest*

*GATE OF CĂLDĂRUȘANI MONASTERY NEAR BUCHAREST*





Built in 1638



mihaelaandreearadu.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iezer - Păpușa (foreground), Piatra Craiului (middle ground), Bucegi (background)*

*IEZER - PĂPUȘA (FOREGROUND), PIATRA CRAIULUI (MIDDLE GROUND), BUCEGI (BACKGROUND)*





muntiindoi.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brăila*

*BRĂILA*






proilavia.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Preluca, Land of Chioar, Northwest Romania*

*PRELUCA, LAND OF CHIOAR, NORTHWEST ROMANIA*




Preluca Veche by irrrys, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lipscani Street, Bucharest*

*LIPSCANI STREET, BUCHAREST*







Old Town Bucharest by Stefan P, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bârsești, Land of Vrancea, Moldavia*

*BÂRSEȘTI, LAND OF VRANCEA, MOLDAVIA*






Land of Vrancea is a historical - ethnographic unit comprising a number of villages (now part of 15 communes) in Vrancea Depression. Is Moldavia's most distinctive ethnographic region. It existed as a political formation before the creation of medieval state of Moldavia. Surrounded by the wild Vrancea Mountains, where live the densest and healthiest bear population in Europe, Land of Vrancea is one of the most magic areas of Romania.



Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Fertile Pannonia: Ardud, Satu Mare County, Northwest Romania*

*FERTILE PANNONIA: ARDUD, SATU MARE COUNTY, NORTHWEST ROMANIA*








Ardud, Romania by Komaromi Sebastian, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Buila - Vânturarița National Park*

*BUILA - VÂNTURARIȚA NATIONAL PARK*







carpathian-hikes.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

*CEAHLĂU NATIONAL PARK*





Cosmin Berghean​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The "kingdom" of Terente the Bandit: Brăila Pond*

*THE "KINGDOM" OF TERENTE THE BANDIT: BRĂILA POND*








Terente (1896 - 1927) was a famous bandit who for 11 lived out of robbery. Caught and evading several times, he was hidding in the endless labyrinth of marshes, lakes and floodplain forests that was the Pond of Brăila. Because of authorities's incapacity of confining him and because of his sentimental adventures, he became famous, a subject in the newspapers of the time. He was nicknamed "King of the Ponds".











The Pond of Brăila have now mostly been dessicated. It consisted in what is now the Great Brăila Island (710 km²), now mostly arrable land, and the area that is now part of Small Pond of Brăila Nature Park (175 km²) that preserved intactly the aquatic habitats and which si similar with Danube Delta. The communists invented the necessity of agricultural land in order to give a hard work to the political prisoneers considered enemies of the regime. An 162 km long dike was built around the area and some villages (totalising some 5,000 people) are now here. The area is in danger of being flooded the Danube rised waters (in spring the river grows with 1-2 m) and is scheduled to be renaturalised in next years through the removal of the dike.




Cornel Crătineanu​



















1995 movie Terente, Regele Bălților (Terente, the King of Ponds)


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iron Gates Nature Park*

*IRON GATES NATURE PARK*







ESELNITA - DANUBE CANYON by Alexandru Chihai, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

* BUCEGI MOUNTAINS *






Bucegi mountains by Cosmin Zichil, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Saint Ann Crater Lake, Harghita Mountains*

*SAINT ANN CRATER LAKE, HARGHITA MOUNTAINS*





thedon​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bukovina*

*BUKOVINA*





Marina Sveduneac​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*DANUBE DELTA*







delta dunarii by gherdanantonio, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Măguri village, Gilău Mountains, Transylvania*

*MĂGURI VILLAGE, GILĂU MOUNTAINS, TRANSYLVANIA*






Mircea Pf​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Meledic Salt Karst Plateau, Vrancea Subcaprathians*

*MELEDIC SALT KARST PLATEAU, VRANCEA SUBCARPATHIANS*







Meledic salt Karst Plateau is situated at 608 m altitude and covers 1.7 Km². The salt massive is bordered by a breccia coating that allows the water infiltration; therefore were generated a very large chain of caves, high ravines and wide salt outcrops. 

The longest salt cave in Europe and the second in the world is 6s Salt Cave, with 3,234 m development and 42 m depth. For some years, it was the longest in the world, before the discovery of a cave in Israel. Nine other caves with lengths between 10 m and 152 m are found here. The total number of registered cavities is 47. The mapping of all these were the work of Ică Giurgiu and of Speleology Team Club 'Emil Racoviţă', Bucharest, between 1978 and 1995.



zerocalorii.ro​


----------



## modestman (Feb 1, 2015)

I have relatives who were in Romania lately, and they were very impressed by the beautiful villages, amazing landscapes, and were surprised that Romania has huge malls, their hotel was superb and they were enjoying very much.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Curtea de Argeș Cathedral*



modestman said:


> I have relatives who were in Romania lately, and they were very impressed by the beautiful villages, amazing landscapes, and were surprised that Romania has huge malls, their hotel was superb and they were enjoying very much.


Thank you Modestman!
Well, Romania has the fastest growing economy in Europe, so the presence of big malls shpould not be a surprise.






*CURTEA DE ARGEȘ CATHEDRAL*







Finished in 1517, it was for centuries the church of Argeș Monastery, considered the finest in Wallachia. The picturesque fortified cells around the church were demolished during the 19th century restoration. Inside are buried ruler Neagoe Basarab - the founder - and the kings Carol I and Ferdinand with their queens.



eparhiaargesului.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bell tower of wooden church in Finișel, Cluj County, Transylvania*

*BELL TOWER OF WOODEN CHURCH IN FINIȘEL, CLUJ COUNTY, TRANSYLVANIA*






Like other wooden churches, over centuries it was partly or completely rebuilt and modified. An inscription in altar gives the year 1650 and another one the year 1750. The paintings date from 1758 and 1807. The icons are pre-1758.

More photos



Mircea Pf​


----------



## gnesener (Aug 29, 2008)

PRIMEVAL said:


> *CEAHLĂU NATIONAL PARK*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful...Love it. :cheers2: :master: kay:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cozia Monastery*



*COZIA MONASTERY*






Built in 1388, the two corner chapels were added later, in 1583 and 1710



Rozalia Mile - Ciobanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Giurgeu / Gyergyói Mountains*

*GIURGEU / GYERGYÓI MOUNTAINS*







Part of the Eastern Carpathians, they are situated between the Giurgeu Depression (one of the historical Székely comitati or chairs) to the west, the Ceahlău Massif and Hășmaș Mountains to the east and south and Călimani Mountains toward north.Tthey extend on ~ 700 km² and reach 1,567 m.

Covered in dense forests and little visited by tourists, these mountains are a heaven of nature purity and beautiful landscapes.




Andrei Bădău​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Buzău River*

*BUZĂU RIVER*






Christian chelu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The bears from Mușețeica Massif, Făgăraș Mountains*

*THE BEARS FROM MUȘEȚEICA MASSIF, FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS*








Mușeteica is a massif on the southern side of Făgăraș Range, immediately east of Transfăgărășan. In this massif, at an altitude of 2,265 m there are a number of caves where she-bears came to give birth to cubs. They dug pits for this purpose. 
More info in Romanian: romania-natura.ro


Cave R1 with gestation pits

Map from romania-natura.ro



kirandulokklubja.network.hu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Criț / Detschkrets (Kreuzdorf), Chair of Rupea, Saxon Transylvania*

*CRIȚ / DETSCHKRETS (KREUZDORF), CHAIR OF RUPEA, SAXON TRANSYLVANIA*







Though the peasant fortress from here is not spectacular, the village is better known than other Saxon settlements because of its position on the European road between Brașov and Sighișoara and between the Unesco villages of Viscri and Saschiz. The present church dates from 1814 and replaced a Romanesque 13th century one. The walls and towers were erected in late 15th century. Four of the initial five towers are preserved. In the church there are old chests and other artefacts.




imperatortravel.ro​





















Saxon woman chanting old Lutheran church songs


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Letea Forest and the feral horses, Danube Delta*

*LETEA FOREST AND THE FERAL HORSES, DANUBE DELTA*







vintagesphere.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Pipera financial district, Bucharest*

*PIPERA FINANCIAL DISTRICT, BUCHAREST*







Until 1995, it was an ordinary village. After that, an "el dorado" of land transactions began. Plots of land that were 1 USD/m² reached in 2005 the amount of 250 USD/m². In this time, more than 1400 houses were built here, transforming Pipera in one of the most expensive residential areas.

Because the inhabitants needed places to shop or to spend their free time, a shopping park was also built, so what initially started as a Carrefour and Bricostore, quickly developed into a Metro, a Selgross Cash & Carry, an IKEA and most importantly Băneasa Shopping City.






DSC_0174 by Victor Silaghi, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube at Galați*

*DANUBE AT GALAȚI*






Ionatan Tuțu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hășmaș / Hagymás Mountains*

*HĂȘMAȘ / HAGYMÁS MOUNTAINS*






romania_2008_07_26_19_15_24_607 by Ondrej Pospisil, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Museum of Tropaeum Traiani Roman monument in Adamclisi, Dobruja*

*MUSEUM OF TROPAEUM TRAIANI ROMAN MONUMENT IN ADAMCLISI, DOBRUJA*







Mihaela Chelu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dintr-un Lemn Monastery, Oltenia*

*DINTR-UN LEMN MONASTERY, OLTENIA*







The monastery's fortress, built in 1635



Constantin Negrici​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Apuseni Marathon, Muntele Mare Mountains, Transylvania*

*APUSENI MARATHON, MUNTELE MARE MOUNTAINS, TRANSYLVANIA*






Apuseni Marathon was born out of the wish of the members of the Romanian Alpine Club, Cluj University Section to protect the Apuseni Mountains, to promote the sustainable development of the area and local traditions. ''Wanderers through the past'', the main message of the event, encourages us to remember the simple life and the spirit of our ancestors. Real length: 43,7 km. Altitude gain: + 2.557 m

Muntele Mare Massif constitutes the oldest area of Apuseni Mountains. Together with Bihor Mountain and Vlădeasa Mountains, they form the orographical pivot of the Apuseni, by dominating as a bastion the surrounding areas (Arieșului Valley, Iara basin – Vlaha – Săvădisla, Huedin basin).




Mihaela Giurgea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ocolașul Mare Peak, Ceahlău Massif*

*OCOLAȘUL MARE PEAK, CEAHLĂU MASSIF*







With 1,907 m, is the tallest peak in Ceahlău



Viorel Zăgrean​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Nucet Monastery, Dâmbovița County, Muntenia*

*NUCET MONASTERY, DÂMBOVIȚA COUNTY, MUNTENIA*







Founded in 15th century, the church dates from around 1500 together with parts of the fortified cells. Original paintings from 1500 also survived inside the chuch. The monastery was the most important after Dealu in Dâmbovița area. Together with monasteries Dealu, Viforâta, Cobia and maybe others, Nucet was part of a ring of fortified centers around Târgoviște, the city that was capital of Wallachia between 1396 - 1714.

The name Nucet, meaning Walnut Grove, was also worn by Cozia Monastery in Oltenia, the word _cozia_ being the Cuman language equivalent for Nucet.




cjd.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube at Oltenița, Bărăgan Steppe, Muntenia*

*DANUBE AT OLTENIȚA, BĂRĂGAN STEPPE, MUNTENIA*






The Romanian bank on the right and the Bulgarian one on left



Fernando Petre​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Borțig Ice Pothole, Apuseni Nature Park*

*BORȚIG ICE POTHOLE, APUSENI NATURE PARK*






Bedeleu Adventure​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Plateau*

* BUCEGI PLATEAU*







Om pe Munte​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Borțig Ice Pit Cave, Apuseni Nature Park*

*BORȚIG ICE PIT CAVE, APUSENI NATURE PARK*





Here is the second biggest glacier in Romania, 30,000 cubic meters of ice. The entrance into the cave is at an altitude of 1,200m. The cave is 150 m long and 55 m deep. The pit cave also stands out due its large shaft entrance, which is 35 m in diameter. 

Ice cores drilled into the ice revealed that the ice contains ash particles from the 1784 eruption of Laki volcano in Iceland. Based on composition, it appears that both the central block of ice and the sloping part of the glacier tongue date back to the last ice age. 





Bedeleu Adventure​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Parâng Mountains*

*PARÂNG MOUNTAINS*




Linda Moțoiu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Jiu National Park*

*DEFILE OF JIU NATIONAL PARK*







Defileul Jiului. by TeodorCristian, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brădățel village, Muntele Mare Mountains, Transylvania*

*BRĂDĂȚEL VILLAGE, MUNTELE MARE MOUNTAINS, TRANSYLVANIA*







maratonapuseni.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Romanian Athenaeum, Bucharest*

*THE ROMANIAN ATHENAEUM, BUCHAREST*







Is a concert hall built by public subscription, inaugurated in 1888 and considered the most representative landmark of Bucharest.



Ionatan Tuțu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Moldavian Plateau artound Suceava*

*THE MOLDAVIAN PLATEAU AROUND SUCEAVA*






Around Suceava, Romania by Jeroen Komen, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Maliuc, Danube Delta*

*MALIUC, DANUBE DELTA*






A village on Sulina Branch, with 238 inhabitants



Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Prăpăstiile Zărneștilor Reserve, Piatra Craiului National Park*

*PRĂPĂSTIILE ZĂRNEȘTILOR RESERVE, PIATRA CRAIULUI NATIONAL PARK*








This canyon situated at massif's limit and near the town of Zărnești is the most visited objective in Piatra Craiului, because it doesn't require climbing or long hiking.





Parcul National Piatra Craiului-Prăpăstiile Zărnești/The Piatra Craiului National Park by Masha Mashoveici, on Flickr














The deep canyon, with walls so close it seems they touch each other, has fascinated many people, including Romanian film makers. Among the movies that used Prăpăstiile as setting for some scenes, the 1980 adventure movie *Drumul Oaselor* (Bones's Road) is the most famous, the culmination being a battle in the gorge.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

* BUCEGI MOUNTAINS*







Om pe Munte​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Giurgeu / Gyergyói Mountains*

*GIURGEU / GYERGYÓI MOUNTAINS*






Andrei Bădău​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cozia National Park*

*COZIA NATIONAL PARK*






onetakewonderstravel.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Maramureș Mountains Nature Park*

*MARAMUREȘ MOUNTAINS NATURE PARK*





Misty Sunset by Oles Moskalchuk, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

*BUCHAREST BY ME*








University Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Văcărești Wetland: wilderness in the middle of Bucharest*

*VĂCĂREȘTI WETLAND: WILDERNESS IN THE MIDDLE OF BUCHAREST*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Small Pond of Brăila Nature Park*

*SMALL POND OF BRĂILA NATURE PARK*






Cornel Crătineanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rupea peasant stronghold and Piatra Craiului ridge, Transylvania*

*RUPEA PEASANT STRONGHOLD AND PIATRA CRAIULUI RIDGE, TRANSYLVANIA*








The straightline distance between the Piatra Craiului massif and Rupea is 53 km.




Bogdan Comșa​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bears' Cave, Iezer - Păpușa Mountains*

*BEARS' CAVE, IEZER - PĂPUȘA MOUNTAINS*






Marius Tudosie​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The pagan cusotm of Sânzienele in Bukovina*

*THE PAGAN CUSTOM OF SÂNZIENELE IN BUKOVINA*






Sânzienele is the greatest set of pagan rituals in Romanian folklore, having a great variety of forms in the various historical provinces (also being known under several names).

The name derives from the one of the Roman goddess Diana, Sânzienele being a celebration of fairies, hold on 24 June, the summer solstice.

The ritual imply that the most beautiful maidens in the village dress in white and spend all day searching for and picking flowers, of which one must be Galium verum (Lady's bedstraw or Yellow bedstraw) which in Romanian is also named "Sânziànă".

Using the flowers they picked during the day, the girls braid floral crowns which they wear upon returning to the village at nightfall. There they meet with their beloved and they dance around a bonfire. The crowns are thrown over the houses, and whenever the crown falls, it is said that someone will die in that house; if the crown stays on the roof of the house, then good harvest and wealth will be bestowed upon the owners.





Bucuria by andra_tanasescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains National Park*

*RODNA MOUNTAINS NATIONAL PARK*






Ioan Lămășanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Frăsinei strict monastery, Vâlcea County, Oltenia*

*FRĂSINEI STRICT MONASTERY, VÂLCEA COUNTY, OLTENIA*






Established in 1710, the present complex of buildings dates from 1863, when was refounded by Calinic, then bishop of Râmnicu Vâlcea, which in 1955 was canonised as saint by the Romanian Orthodox Church. 
When refounding the monastery, Calinic established that no woman will enter its large domain. A panel with his anathema is on the road at the entrance on the domain. 
The area of Frăsinei is wild and beautiful, the river Muereasca having very deep gorges and upstream the monastery there are vertical stone walls with trees haging above the abysses.



mylosthat.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Humpleu Cave, Apuseni Nature Park*

*HUMPLEU CAVE, APUSENI NATURE PARK*





More from the underground wonderworld of Apuseni.


Only 37km of Humpleu Cave are fully explored and cartographed, the rest of the cave has been only a few times explored but not cartographed yet. It is certainly one of Romania's the biggest caves, with 12 enormous rooms, each exceeding 100 meters. The biggest room lies on the upper level of the subterranean river that corresponds with the Poienița Cave and is 750 meters long, 111 meters wide and 35 meters high, the second biggest in Europe. The cave also holds Romania's largest underground river which runs 5.6k meters long with 38 meters depth. The Humpleu Cave contains all possible formations of speleothems. Source



More info in Romanian


speopoli.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cozia National Park*

*COZIA NATIONAL PARK*






mohicanmohican​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Union Square and Boulevard, Bucharest*

*UNION SQUARE AND BOULEVARD, BUCHAREST*






servicii-drone.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bukovina*

*BUKOVINA*






Inchirieri Auto Tulcea's profile photo
Inchirieri Auto Tulcea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iron Gates Nature Park*

*IRON GATES NATURE PARK*






Horia Goliciu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hășmaș / Hagymás Mountains*

*HĂȘMAȘ / HAGYMÁS MOUNTAINS*






Bucovina Guides​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

*CIUCAȘ MOUNTAINS*







Distant horizons... by George Pancescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Constanța*

*CONSTANȚA*






Cristian Pușcașu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

*FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS*






wanderingowls.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dâmbovița Gorges, Iezer - Păpușa and Piatra Craiului Mountains*

*DÂMBOVIȚA GORGES, IEZER - PĂPUȘA AND PIATRA CRAIULUI MOUNTAINS*






The river springs in Făgăraș Mountains, passes between Iezer Păpușa Mountains and Piatra Craiului Massif (where the gorges are) and after ~150 km reaches Bucharest, which it crosses on a distance of 22 km. Then, it spills into Argeș River, after a total lenght of 237 km. 
The gorges are among the wildest in Romania, with the most rugged relief and tortuous course (there is a big meander in photo), everything sunk in prehistorical forest. You can see some fabulous ground level photos in previous posts here and here.
In photo, in backdrop is seen the mirific Dâmbovicioara village.





Campulung Muscel de sus​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

*RARĂU MOUNTAINS*






Cristian Pușcașu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vama Veche*

*VAMA VECHE*






P h o t o Ra P h y​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hunedoara / Vajdahunyad: Corvin Castle*

*HUNEDOARA / VAJDAHUNYAD: CORVIN CASTLE*












sibiutourguide.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Church in Roznov, Neamț County, Moldavia*

*CHURCH IN ROZNOV, NEAMȚ COUNTY, MOLDAVIA*







Built in 1884-1892 by colonel Gheorghe Ruset Roznovanu as mausoleum for his prematurely died son, the church reflects Russian church architecture but also the richly decorated facades of Beaux-Arts period.



Vasile Bouaru​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cetățile Ponorului Cave, Apuseni Nature Park*

*CETĂȚILE PONORULUI CAVE, APUSENI NATURE PARK*







Vlad Sancira​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Siriu Massif, Buzău Mountains*

*SIRIU MASSIF, BUZĂU MOUNTAINS*







cabanierul-nebun.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bistrița Valley and Bistrița Mountains*

*BISTRIȚA VALLEY AND BISTRIȚA MOUNTAINS*









DSC_3833 by ogopodel, on Flickr








Pietrosu Bistriței Massif, with the the second tallest peak in range - 1791 m.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Jurilovca / Журиловка, Lipovan Russian village in Dobruja*

*JURILOVCA / ЖУРИЛОВКА, LIPOVAN RUSSIAN VILLAGE IN DOBRUJA*







The village is inhabited by 2,324 Lipovans, 563 Romanians and 5 Ukrainians. It was founded soon after 1800 (first mentioned in 1826). It is situated on the shore of Golovița Lake, part of Razelm lagoon complex. It is the access point to Cape Doloșman and the ruins of Argamum, presented in the video.




zweiaufweltwegen.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat Mountains National Park*

*RETEZAT MOUNTAINS NATIONAL PARK*







HRA_0179 by Michal Hrabi, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Măcin Mountains*

*MĂCIN MOUNTAINS*






haicusori.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains and Bușteni Resort*

* BUCEGI MOUNTAINS AND BUȘTENI RESORT*







Bușteni, România by andrei.photo, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*LETEA FOREST, DANUBE DELTA*







Letea by m.mihai73, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Parliament Palace, Bucharest*

*PARLIAMENT PALACE, BUCHAREST*






Heaviest building in the world (Guiness record), most expensive building in Europe (3 bn $). 1 million m³ of marble, 220,000 m² carpets



bestofromania.eu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Saxon peasant fortress in Cristian / Großau*

*SAXON PEASANT FORTRESS IN CRISTIAN / GROßAU*






The church was built in 13th century in Romanesque style and transformed in 15th century in a Gothic hall. Parts of the Romanesque structure are still present. The walls and towers date from around 1500, save for the octagonal tower which dates from 1580. The zwingers and the parochial house date from 1550.



 traseutematic.comunacristian.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mera fortified monastery, Vrancea Mountains*

*MERA FORTIFIED MONASTERY, VRANCEA MOUNTAINS*






Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sinaia*

*SINAIA*






onetakewonderstravel.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Crișul Repede, Pădurea Craiului Mountain*

*DEFILE OF CRIȘUL REPEDE, PĂDUREA CRAIULUI MOUNTAINS*s







Another world by milas lucian, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Saon Monastery, Dobruja*

*SAON MONASTERY, DOBRUJA*






The monastery was established in 1846 on the shore of Parcheș Lake, part of the Somova wetland complex (100 km²). Present church is from 1878. It is surrounded by marshes on three sides, as you can see on Google Maps.



cincizeci.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vama Buzăului bison reserve, Brașov County, Transylvania*

*VAMA BUZĂULUI BISON RESERVE, BRAȘOV COUNTY, TRANSYLVANIA*







Vama Buzăului, meaning Customs of Buzău, is situated on upper Buzău Valley, at the place were in middle age was a custom point on what was then the main communication route between intra and extra Carpathic areas. It is one of the finest natural zones in Romania, with pure forests packed with bears,bordered by the Siriu Massif (Buzău Range) and Ciucaș Mountains. It is also near the tripoint between the three historical provinces of Transylvania, Wallachia and Moldavia (situated somewhere in the wild forests), and in fact *the tripoint of Western (Catholic , Protestant), Southern (Byzantine, Ottoman) and Eastern (Eurasian, Russian) influence regions of Europe*.

The bison reserve is the youngest in Romania, established in 2008.





Bison by Tanasa Constantin, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vigil before Dedication Day at Polovragi Monastery, Oltenia*

*VIGIL BEFORE DEDICATION DAY AT POLOVRAGI MONASTERY, OLTENIA*







Founded in 1505,most of the present fortified complex was erected in 1645.



basilica.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Galata Monastery, Iași*

*GALATA MONASTERY, IAȘI*






Fortified complex built in 1584, with the exception of the Princely House which dates from 1728. It took the name from one of the hills surrounding Iași, called Galata because on it used to camp commerciants from Galata neighborhood of Istanbul.




umblarici.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*CLUJ NAPOCA / KOLOZSVÁR*


----------



## altachlo87 (Dec 18, 2005)

beautiful country.. amazing!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rogojel village, Vlădeasa Mountains, Transylvania*

Thank you! 


*ROGOJEL VILLAGE, VLĂDEASA MOUNTAINS, TRANSYLVASNIA*








Transylvanian countryside by CameliaTWU, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Parâng Mountains*

*PARÂNG MOUNTAINS*







The southern, Oltenian slopes. In distance, on the top of one of the ridges, Rânca Resort can be dinstinguished as a group of white dots. Parâng are 50 km long, 25 km wide and reach an elevation of 2,519 m.



umblarici.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Procession at Stelea Monastery, Târgoviște*

*PROCESSION AT STELEA MONASTERY, TÂRGOVIȘTE*






Established in 1582 by Stelea, a commerciant, the monastery was rebuilt in present form, as a fortified complex in 1645, by ruler Matei Basarab.

The ceremony in image is dedicated to Nifon (1440 - 1508), a Greek that was patriarch of Constantinople and from 1500 metropolitan of Wallachia (up to 19th century there was no independent Romanian Orthodox Church, the churches of Wallachia, Moldavia and Transylvania were subordinated to the patriarch of Constantinople). He had an important role in organising the Wallachian Church and in 1517 was canonised as saint by the Patriarch of Constantinople, in a ceremony at Curtea de Argeș.




ziarullumina.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Village in Neamț County, Moldavia*

*VILLAGE IN NEAMȚ COUNTY, MOLDAVIA*







Mihaela Grigore​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Singureni, the Romanian Plain, Muntenia*

*SINGURENI, THE ROMANIAN PLAIN, MUNTENIA*





A village lost in the monotonous plain south of Bucharest




theindustry.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Apuseni Nature Park*

* APUSENI NATURE PARK*






Radu Lupu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Drăușeni / Dras (Draas), Saxon Chair of Rupea, Transylvania*

*DRĂUȘENI / DRAS (DRAAS), SAXON CHAIR OF RUPEA, TRANSYLVANIA*






The 13th century church is perhaps the finest among Saxon rural Romanesques churches. It replaced an older building,from 12th century. The surrounding fortress dates from 15 - 17th centuries.
Drăușeni is a remote village, in idyllic surroundings. 



blogosfera.md​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ovidiu Square, Constanța*

*OVIDIU SQUARE, CONSTANȚA*







The heart of the Peninsula, or the old city, for 2,600 years.



Cristian Tamaș​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bușteni*

*BUȘTENI*







just people-old collection. by STANICEL HORIA, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Aerial: Famous Landmarks of Romania*

*AERIAL: FAMOUS LANDMARKS OF ROMANIA*








Short movie containing a potpourri of aerial clips with castles, monasteries, cities and other historical and natural objectives from all over the country




136371253​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bistrița Valley seen from Bistrița Mountains*

*BISTRIȚA VALLEY SEEN FROM BISTRIȚA MOUNTAINS*








View from Pietrosu Bistriței Peak, in the area of Zugreni Gorges, the finest sector of Bistrița Valley. Here, the river passes between the almost vertical, giant stone wall of Pietrosu (1,791 m) and the Giumalău Mountains (across the river)



Andrei Verdeanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bihor Mountains*

*BIHOR MOUNTAINS*






They are 25 km long, 14 km wide and reach 1,849 m with the peak Curcubăta Mare, which is also the highest point in Apuseni. 
Bihor Mountains is where the most of the caves and other karst phenomena from Apuseni Nature Park are located, especially in the Padiș area.





Big Mount,Bihor by Alex Bucevschi, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Codlea / Zeöedăn (Zeiden), Saxon Chair of Bârsa, Transylvania*

*CODLEA / ZEÖEDĂN (ZEIDEN), SAXON CHAIR OF BÂRSA, TRANSYLVANIA*






Is a city with 24,286 inhabitants at the western end of Bârsa Depression, at the foot of Măgura Codlei Mountains. Founded at the beginning of 13th century as a village with a single road, it has in center the Romanesque 13th century church, which was surrounded in 15th century bu a massive fortress with prismatic towers. The 65 m tall bell tower is separated from church and integrated in the fortrerss. 




sportsiemotie.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciolanu Monastery, Buzău Subcarpathians, Muntenia*

*CIOLANU MONASTERY, BUZĂU SUBCAPRATHIANS, MUNTENIA*







Certified in 16th century, has two churches: a smaller one from 1590 and the bigger one (in photo) from 1828.
It is beautiful situated, in a large meadow among forests, in the middle of a massif close to the plain.




Voicu Boscaiu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mehedinți Mountains*

*MEHEDINȚI MOUNTAINS*







Marius Schmidt​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

* DANUBE DELTA*







On their way home by Lena-H, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The "Marble village": Alun, Land of Pădureni, Transylvania*

*THE "MARBLE VILLAGE": ALUN, LAND OF PĂDURENI, TRANSYLVANIA*







The village has a 2 km long road built in marble. The new church and some houses also are built in marble, as are the village's streets.
The Land of Pădureni is one of the most isolated zones of Romania, with time forgotten villages lost on the hills of Poiana Ruscă Mountains, away from circulated roads. Here the ancestral lifestyle and the folk traditions are well preserved, not in an "archaeological" manner but because modernity has not reached this zone as strong as in other areas. 





136422902​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Prahova Valley*

*PRAHOVA VALLEY*






Prahova Valley by Sergiu St. O., on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

*RARĂU MOUNTAINS*





Alexandru Staiu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tișița Gorges, Putna - Vrancea Nature Park*

*TIȘIȚA GORGES, PUTNA - VRANCEA NATURE PARK*






abagerudaniela.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mureș River and Călimani Mountains*

*MUREȘ RIVER AND CĂLIMANI MOUNTAINS *







As seen from the city of Reghin. On the left, the plateau called "God's Throne", 1,307 m elevation, the first or second most visited objective in Călimani. In the middle, the Bistricioru Peak, 1,990 m.



Lehel Nagy​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*]Lainici Monastery, Defile of Jiu National Park, Oltenia*

*LAINICI MONASTERY, DEFILE OF JIU NATIONAL PARK, OLTENIA*







Certified in 17th century but possibly older (14th century, according to oral tradition), the present old church dates from 1817.



artemiuvanca.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bicaz Gorges*

*BICAZ GORGES*





advrider.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bârsana, Maramureș*

*BÂRSANA, MARAMUREȘ*





Bârsana Hills by Noam Maymon, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dragomirna Monastery, Bukovina*

*DRAGOMIRNA MONASTERY, BUKOVINA
* 





Cătălin Caciuc​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Crucea de Piatră (Stone Cross), Comana Nature Partk, Muntenia*

*CRUCEA DE PIATRĂ (STONE CROSS), COMANA NATURE PARK, MUNTENIA*






To comemorate the 1595 Battle of Călugăreni, in 1682 the ruler Șerban Cantacuzino built a stone cross just on the field of the battle. Over time, a village appeared next to the cross, called Crucea de Piatră, presently with a population of ~400. In 1845, a chapel was built over, to protect the cross. Other two, more imposing stone crosses, one from 1913 and one from 1993 were also built nearby.




Horia Buciuc​













[/QUOTE]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Delnița / Csíkdelne, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*DELNIȚA / CSÍKDELNE, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*







The present church was built in 1450-1500, partly using the spolia from the former, Romanesque church. The inside and otuside Gothic murals also date from 15th century.
The aerial video is the best part of this post.





















Csíkdelne - IMG_9546 by ODPictures Art Studio LTD, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vâlcan Mountains*

*VÂLCAN MOUNTAINS*






Cornel Gușat​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bihor Mountains*

*BIHOR MOUNTAINS*







Góry Bihor by pawelcn, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*12th century Romanesque church in Cisnădioara / Mächelsbärch (Michelsberg)*

*12TH CENTURY ROMANESQUE CHURCH IN CISNĂDIOARA / MÄCHELSBÄRCH (MICHELSBERG)*







Street in Cisnadioara by Florin Ihora, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bistrița Aurie and Dorna rivers meet in Vatra Dornei, Bukovina*

*BISTRIȚA AURIE AND DORNA RIVERS MEET IN VATRA DORNEI, BUKOVINA*





Silviu Mustețea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Capidava, Roman - Byzantine fort on Danube, Dobruja*

*CAPIDAVA, ROMAN - BYZANTINE FORT ON DANUBE, DOBRUJA*






Initially, it was a Dacian tribal capital (of the tribe of Capi) on the right bank of the Danube. After the Roman conquest, it became a civil and military center in the province of Moesia Inferior (later Scythia Minor), modern Dobruja.

After the abandonment of Dacia by Romans in 273 CE, the frontier of the empire was established on Danube and the forts on its bank become important and were reinforced. The fort at Capidava was conceived as a chain in a system comprising many others, including the fortifications at Axiopolis (Cernavodă), Carsium (Hârșova), Cius, Troesmis, Noviodunum (Isaccea), Aegyssus (Tulcea). The fort was also provided with a port facility, including a wharf below the water.

The civil settlement and the fortress lasted until 7th century, when together with all Dobrujan cities were abandoned to Slavs and Avars. With the Byzantine reconquest of Balkans in 10th century, the fortresses from Dobruja were restored to smaller versions, often only a part of the ancient perimeter being inhabited and defended. In 1036 Capidava will be burned down by Pechenegs and abandoned forever.








capidava.ro

peisaje-arheologice.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Poenari Citadel and Argeș Gorges, Muntenia*

*POENARI CITADEL AND ARGEȘ GORGES, MUNTENIA*





The citadel was built in 14-15th centuries. 
The very deep gorges are covered in extraordinary thick forest growing on the very inclined, even verticall stone walls. Lots of bears around, that can be seen by night descending on the road.




Campulung Muscel de sus​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Port of Constanța*

*PORT OF CONSTANȚA*






Claboo Media​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ilieni / Illyefalva, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*ILIENI / ILLYEFALVA, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*






The church dates from 1443, replacing a 12th century church. The surrounding fortress was erected around 1600.



Simon-Kató Barni​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Nucșoara, Land of Muscel, Muntenia*

*NUCȘOARA, LAND OF MUSCEL, MUNTENIA*






Foothills of Făgăraș Mountains



laryphotos.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Latorița Valley*

*LATORIȚA VALLEY*





verdaspirito.org​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sfântu Gheorghe, Danube Delta*

*SFÂNTU GHEORGHE, DANUBE DELTA*







Sfantu Gheorghe, Romania by PAF71, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Orlat village, Mărginimea Sibiului ethnographic zone, Transylvania*

*ORLAT VILLAGE, MĂRGINIMEA SIBIULUI ETHNOGRAPHIC ZONE, TRANSYLVANIA*







The oldest village from Mărginime, certified in 1319 but existing since 12th century or earlier, when here was an earth citadel of the local Romanians. According to a credible theory based on early documents, the German name of Transylvania - _Siebenbuergen _- and the Latin one - _terra Septem castrorum_, meaning _seven fortresses_, comes from some earth fortresses around Sibiu, including Orlat, rather than from the Saxon Chairs.





Orlat 17 by FanFan, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sarichioi and the Razelm Lake, Dobruja*

*SARICHIOI AND THE RAZELM LAKE, DOBRUJA*






The most Russian locality in Romania, inhabited by 3,415 Lipovan Russians and 303 Romanians.



peisaje-arheologice.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Stejari village, Gorj County, Oltenia*

*STEJARI VILLAGE, GORJ COUNTY, OLTENIA*





18th century church



ziarullumina.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bukovina*

*BUKOVINA*







La bergerie by Bohatereț Andrei, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sighișoara / Schäsbrich (Schäßburg)*

*SIGHIȘOARA / SCHÄSBRICH (SCHÄßBURG)*







Schäßburg bei Nacht by Andrew Colin, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău*

*CEAHLĂU*






Ceahlau Massif by Costel Slincu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*University Square, Bucharest*

*UNIVERSITY SQUARE, BUCHAREST* 






Ionuț Vrabie​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The fabulous wilderness of Bucegi Mountains*

*THE FABULOUS WILDERNESS OF BUCEGI MOUNTAINS*







Valea Seacă dintre Clăi, one of the countless streams creating deep canyons on the very inclined, often almost vertical slopes leading to the Bucegi Plateau, at over 2,000 m.




andrei-life.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Izvoru Muntelui Reservoir and Ceahlău Massif*

*IZVORU MUNTELUI RESERVOIR AND CEAHLĂU MASSIF*






Bucovina Guides​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Churches in Casa de Piatră hamlet, Apuseni Nature Park*

*CHURCHES IN CASA DE PIATRĂ HAMLET, APUSENI NATURE PARK*







The old and the new church of this small community (55 inhabitants) situated in what is considered the heart of Land of Motzi and Apuseni Mountains.




.plecatdeacasa.net​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Domogled - Cerna Valley National Park*

*DOMOGLED - CERNA VALLEY NATIONAL PARK*





Alin Ciprian Ciulă​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Moldovița, Bukovina*

*MOLDOVIȚA, BUKOVINA*






Marina Sveduneac​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Poenari Citadel in Argeș Gorges*

*POENARI CITADEL AND ARGEȘ GORGES*





Campulung Muscel de sus​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

*BUCHAREST*







The Parliament Palace with a part of Cotroceni Neighborhood



Dan Mihai Bălănescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ulmetum - a Roman fort in Dobruja*

*ULMETUM - A ROMAN FORT IN DOBRUJA*







The fort was established in 2nd century CE. In late 4th century, hundreds of Goths were hosted here, according to archaeological survey results. This is because in 376 CE, the Goths, at the time living in what is today Romania and Ukraine, pushed away by the Huns, asked and were given permission to cross Danube and to be accepted as foederati in the Roman - Byzantine empire, in what is today Bulgaria and Romanian Dobruja.




peisaje-arheologice.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Slănic Prahova Salt Mine*

*SLĂNIC PRAHOVA SALT MINE*







DSC_0413 by Victor Silaghi, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Poiana Brașov Resort*

*POIANA BRAȘOV RESORT*






Night Poiana Brasov by Danny Iacob, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Șchei Neighborhood, Brașov*

*ȘCHEI NEIGHBORHOOD, BRAȘOV *





*Şcheii Braşovului* is the old ethnically Romanian neighborhood of Braşov. Until the 17th century, the inhabitants of Şchei, because of their Orthodox religion, were forbidden from owning property inside the city walls. The people living in the Şchei could only enter the town at certain times and had to pay a toll at the Catherine's Gate for the privilege of selling their produce inside the town. Catherine's Gate was the only entrance for the Romanians — they were not allowed to use the other four entrances.

Initially, before the foundation of the German city of Brașov, here was a Romanian village called Cătun. Then, in 1392, Bulgarians came from Bulgaria to work on the site of the reconstruction of Black Church and they settled in Cătun along the Romanians, being forbidden access in city because they were Orthodox too. Because the Bulgarian element became the most significant, the name Șchei was given to the entire neghborhood. By the beginning of the 19th century, the Bulgarian population of Şcheii Braşovului had been gradually Romanianized. 

In the middle of Șchei is the Orthodox church of St. Nicholas, rebuilt in present form in 1495, replacing an older Orthodox church from 1292. In the courtyard of the church is the oldest Romanian School from any province. The building also dates from 1495 but the institution is much older.






Brasov City by Danny Iacob, on Flickr














*Șchei Gate* was built between 1827 and 1828 in order to let through heightened traffic.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Câmpulung Muscel Monastery, Muntenia*

*CÂMPULUNG MUSCEL MONASTERY, MUNTENIA*







Existing,according to tradition,since 1215, or at least since the time of Basarab I (1324 - 1352), founder of Wallachia who built or rebuilt it. The present the gate / bell tower, in image, dates from 1647 and is the tallest in Wallachia - 35 m. The Princely House dates from 1650, the Abbot House from 17-18th centuries and the church from 1832.





Campulung Muscel by dorin_hara, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Footbridge in Olt Defile*

*FOOTBRIDGE IN OLT DEFILE*






razvanstefanconstantin.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sucidava, Roman city on Danube, Oltenia*

*SUCIDAVA, ROMAN CITY ON DANUBE, OLTENIA*







*Sucidava* was a Dacian tribal center (capital of Suci tribe), then a Roman fortified city. The first Christian church on the left bank of Danube was built here in 5th century (its foundation is seen in photo).

The settlement of Sucidava is important because it was inhabited centuries after the abandonment of Dacia by Romans, up to year 600. Between Sucidava and Oescus in Bulgaria, existed the longest bridge from antiquity, Constantine's Bridge built in 328 CE. It was 2437 m long, 1137 m of which spanned the Danube's riverbed. It was longer than Trajan's Bridge at Drobeta but Trajan's Bridge remained more famous because it was better known and more impressive from engineering point of view. The ruins of a bridge's foot are preserved in Sucidava and it can be seen at the lower - right extremity of the photo, near an area with grass.












peisaje-arheologice.ro​
























Underground secret fountain, still functional


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rodna / Rodne (Alt-Rodna) village, Land of Năsăud, Transylvania*

*RODNA / RODNE (ALT-RODNA) VILLAGE, LAND OF NĂSĂUD, TRANSYLVANIA*






The locality (population 5,587) is the oldest from northeast Transylvania, older even than Bistrița city. Situated on Someșul Mare Valley, between Rodna Mountains (named after it) and Bârgău Mountains, in 13th century was a relatively developed center built by German colonists, which will be destroyed during the Tatar invasion from 1241-42. The mining here nevertheless was practiced from the period before the Hungarian conquest of Transylvania, the name Rodna coming from the Slavic _ruda_, meaning _metal_ and showing that the Slavic - Romanian population was extracting metal ore here sometimes around 10th century and perhaps before.

In the center of locality are the ruins of 13th century Dominican church destroyed in 1242. There are also some catacombs.






Dionisie Nagy​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hamlet in Gilău Mountains, Transylvania*

*HAMLET IN GILĂU MOUNTAINS, TRANSYLVANIA*







bandarosie.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Firiza Reservoir, Gutâi Mountains, Northwest Romania*

*FIRIZA RESERVOIR, GUTÂI MOUNTAINS, NORTHWEST ROMANIA*






The dam was built in 1964. The lake is 1 km wide and 3 km long.



Cătălin Cherecheș​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

*RARĂU MOUNTAINS*


Monitorul de Suceava​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vidraru Reservoir*

*VIDRARU RESERVOIR*







Valea Cu Pesti​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Păpușa Hermitage, Căpățânii Mountains, Oltenia*

*PĂPUȘA HERMITAGE, CĂPĂȚÂNII MOUNTAINS, OLTENIA*






The hermitage was built in 1712 near Bistrița Monastery, to whom belongs. It is situated on top of a mountain, surrounded by forest, with a magnificent view over the valley. The architectural style is Brâncovenesc, the most representative for Wallachia. 




Teodor Octavian Paunescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

*BUCHAREST BY ME*








National Theatre (1973, remodeled 2015) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului National Park*

*PIATRA CRAIULUI NATIONAL PARK*







isimion.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Șimon, Rucăr - Bran Corridor*

*ȘIMON, RUCĂR - BRAN CORRIDOR*





Raluca Buzoianu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău*

*CEAHLĂU*








Ceahlau Mountain by Costel Slincu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vaser Valley, Maramureș*

*VASER VALLEY, MARAMUREȘ*







Valley of the Babes by Darryl Bond, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Somewhere in Vâlcea County, Oltenia*

*SOMEWHERE IN VÂLCEA COUNTY, OLTENIA*







Bogdan Florian Căprariu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Filipeștii de Târg, Prahova County, Muntenia*

*FILIPEȘTII DE TÂRG, PRAHOVA COUNTY, MUNTENIA*








The village (population 2,698) is situated in the Romanian Plain. Up to 18th century was a town, more important than Ploiești.
The manor house of Pană Filipescu was built in 1650. Pană Filipescu was a boyar with the important function of mare logofăt (great chancellor), head of the divan, the governing council in the Wallachian state.
The photo is taken before restoration while the video is made yesterday, at the inauguration after restoration, I guess.


















24ph.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului National Park*

*PIATRA CRAIULUI NATIONAL PARK*





isimion.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sucevița monastery and village*

*SUCEVIȚA MONASTERY AND VILLAGE*





Andrei Lucescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Olt Defile*

* OLT DEFILE*


Dan Cioară​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lower Arieș Valley, Transylvania*

*LOWER ARIEȘ VALLEY, TRANSYLVANIA*






Arieș, 164 km long, is the main river with the source in Apuseni Mountains, flowing through their middle, through magic landscapes and Europe's richest gold ore region.




cascada ciucas si valea ariesului by paccrs, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Coiba Mare Cave, Apuseni Nature Park*

*COIBA MARE CAVE, APUSENI NATURE PARK*






The portal of the cave is 74 m wide and 47 m tall.



Cosmin Berghean​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*PALTINU / ПАЛТІНУ, BUKOVINA*







At the 1930 census, the village had a Ruthenian majority: 68% from 1,100 inhabitants. Presently, there are 1,377 Romanians and 343 Ukrainians (Ruthenians).


Vlad Ilaș​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

*RARĂU MOUNTAINS*


Sebastien​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

*BUCHAREST*






View from Victory Square toward Airmen Boulevard. In foreground, a part of Victoria Palace, built in 1937, headquarters of Prime Minister of Romania and his cabinet. Photo was taken around 1st December, national day of Romania, when a banner with the Romanian flag covers the main facade of the building.




Octav Drăgan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sânpetru / Petersburg, Land of Bârsa, Transylvania*

*SÂNPETRU / PETERSBURG, LAND OF BÂRSA, TRANSYLVANIA*







Certified in 1240, its foundation was few decades earlier. The initial 13th century Romanesque church was replaced with the present one after 1794. A 13th century funerary chapel remained, later integrated in the fortress. This chapel has the inside walls decorated with precious Gothic frescoes from around 1400. The fortress surrounding the church was built in 15th century. 




Visit Brașov​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Buzău Valley near Pârscov*

*BUZĂU VALLEY NEAR PÂRSCOV*





Vasile Melinte​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bicaz Gorges*

*BICAZ GORGES*






2015-07-29 14.12.51 by Tamas Biro, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*National Road D2 near Bârsești, Land of Vrancea, Moldavia*

*NATIONAL ROAD D2 NEAR BÂRSEȘTI, LAND OF VRANCEA, MOLDAVIA*






Land of Vrancea is a historical - ethnographic unit comprising a number of villages (now part of 15 communes) in Vrancea Depression. Is Moldavia's most distinctive ethnographic region. It existed as a political formation before the creation of medieval state of Moldavia. Surrounded by the wild Vrancea Mountains, where live the densest and healthiest bear population in Europe, Land of Vrancea is one of the most magic areas of Romania.






Countryside by sandaodiatiu, on Flickr








[/QUOTE]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*GREAT BRĂILA ISLAND*






This is an island on the Danube, having on average 60 km length and 20 km width, with a total area of 710 km². Currently, 94.6% of the area of island are occupied by agricultural terrains and is protected by a dam having a length of 23.5 km. On the island there are two communes, Frecăţei and Mărașu, which have about 5,000 inhabitants.

Before 1950s, the area of the island was a complex of marshes - Brăila Pond (Romanian: Balta Brăilei), until the Communist regime drained them and built dams using forced labour of political detainees, transforming it to an agricultural area.

Today there are plans to remove the dams and turn the island in a wetland again.





An der schönen blauen Donau by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sinaia Monastery*

*SINAIA MONASTERY*






Fortified complex built in 1695, that preceded the resort and gave it its name. The name Sinaia comes from Mount Sinai in Egypt, to whom was given as property when was built, more exactly to the Saint Catherine's Monastery in this mountain.




ziarullumina.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Summer rain in Tihuța Pass*

*SUMMR RAIN IN TIHUȚA PASS*






Pasul Tihuta by Wouter De Ruyck, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Maramureș Mountains Nature Park*

*MARAMUREȘ MOUNTAINS NATURE PARK*





Bogdan Chiș​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sunset in Bârgău Mountains*

*SUNSET IN BÂRGĂU MOUNTAINS*






Bargau - Sunset by auschmid, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

*BUCHAREST*




Iulian Voicu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

*RARĂU MOUNTAINS*





Marina Sveduneac​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Somewhere in Vâlcea County, Oltenia*

*SOMEWHERE IN VÂLCEA COUNTY, OLTENIA*





Bogdan Florian Căprariu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Waking up in paradise: Piatra Craiului National Park*

*WAKING UP IN PARADISE: PIATRA CRAIULUI NATIONAL PARK*



Mihaela Dincă
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Land of Freedom: Dobruja*

*LAND OF FREEDOM: DOBRUJA*





Mihaela Dincă​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The lush side of Europe: Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park*

*THE LUSH SIDE OF EUROPE: NERA GORGES - BEUȘNIȚA NATIONAL PART*







367 km² of primal jungle adventure



Maxim Albert​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Crystal River: Cheia Gorges, Buila - Vânturarița National Park*

*CRYSTAL RIVER: CHEIA GORGES, BUILA - VÂNTURARIȚA NATIONAL PARK*






Mihaela Dincă
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*River Olt in the Land of Făgăraș, Transylvania*

*RIVER OLT IN THE LAND OF FĂGĂRAȘ, TRANSYLVANIA*




Alexandru George​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vrancea*

*VRANCEA *






Florin Domo​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Slănic Moldova Spa*

*SLĂNIC MOLDOVA SPA*




Eugen Vasilache​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Curtea de Argeș Cathedral*

*CURTEA DE ARGEȘ CATHEDRAL*







The interior, redecorated in 1886




Curtea de Arges by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bănița Gorges, Șureanu Mountains*

*BĂNIȚA GORGES, ȘUREANU MOUNTAINS*






Canion by cristian resiga, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sânnicolau Mare / Groß Sankt Nikolaus / Nagyszentmiklós, Banat*

*SÂNNICOLAU MARE / GROß SANKT NIKOLAUS / NAGYSZENTMIKLÓS, BANAT*





Is the westernmost town of Romania, located along the borders with Serbia and Hungary and with a population of just under 12,000.
Certified in 1256, was long time a Romanian village, until was settled by German colonists in late 18th century, becoming majoritary German.
Sânnicolau Mare is known for the Treasure of Nagy Szent Miklos, a treasure of 23 gold objects discovered here in 1799, one of the most fabulous treasures in the world. The pieces are on display in the Kunsthistorisches Museum in Vienna and the National Museum of History, Vienna.
In photo, the *Nakó Castle*, built in 1864.




Bogdan Comănescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Galați*

*GALAȚI*






A barge on Danube river by Viorel Soldan, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Poenari Citadel and Argeș Gorges, Muntenia*

*POENARI CITADEL AND ARGEȘ GORGES*









Cetatea Poienari, Arges, Romania by Dabix Top, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Pângărați Monastery, Neamț County, Moldavia*

*PÂNGĂRAȚI MONASTERY, NEAMȚ COUNTY, MOLDAVIA*






Established in 1460 as a wooden skete, will be rebuilt in stone in 1560. The old church, in photo, dates from that year. The bell tower (not in photo) was added in 1642. 




manastireapangarati.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iron Gates*

*IRON GATES*





Florin Mihai​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău Massif seen from Piatra Neamț*

*CEAHLĂU MASSIF SEEN FROM PIATRA NEAMȚ*





With the hill of Dacian city of Petrodava in middle ground.



Sam Sara​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Transfăgărășan Highway*

* TRANSFĂGĂRĂȘAN HIGHWAY*






Untitled by der_makabere (Cornel Putan), on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cheia Gorges, Buila - Vânturarița National Park*

*CHEIA GORGES, BUILA - VÂNTURARIȚA NATIONAL PARK*






Mihaela Dincă
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Letea Forest, Danube Delta*

*LETEA FOREST, DANUBE DELTA*





Tiberiu C. Săhlean​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Upper Mureș Nature Park*

*DEFILE OF UPPER MUREȘ NATURE PARK*






Gabi Șandru​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Obcinele Bucovinei Mountains*

*OBCINELE BUCOVINEI MOUNTAINS*






A corner from these "endless" low mountains, extending on 2,200 km².




Obcinile Bucovinei by Tudor Ghioc, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Isverna, Mehedinți Mountains*

*ISVERNA, MEHEDINȚI MOUNTAINS*





lumea de basm a mehedintiului by Himalaya Travel, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mujna / Székelymuzsna, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*MUJNA / SZÉKELYMUZSNA, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*






The village (283 Hungarians, 9 Romanians) is situated in Odorhei Depression & Chair, close to the border with the Saxon Chair of Rupea. For that reason, the architecture of the houses is very much like the one of Germans in area.





Székelymuzsna / Mujna, Transylvania by lraul06, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rimetea / Torockó, Trascău Mountains, Transylvania*

*RIMETEA / TOROCKÓ, TRASCĂU MOUNTAINS, TRANSYLVANIA*







DSC_7032 by andreibaban, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Aerial of Ceahlău*

*AERIAL OF CEAHLĂU*






Irreal footage of Toaca Peak


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sarichioi / Сарикёй and the Razelm Lake, Dobruja*

*SARICHIOI / САРИКЁЙ AND THE RAZELM LAKE, DOBRUJA*






The most Russian locality in Romania, inhabited by 3,415 Lipovan Russians and 303 Romanians.



Adrian Pocea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube at Turcoaia, Dobruja*

*DANUBE AT TURCOAIA, DOBRUJA*






_DSC0203_01 by Bianca Maria, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Elders from the Wonder Mountain: Retezat National Park*

*THE ELDERS FROM THE WONDER MOUNTAIN: RETEZAT NATIONAL PARK*





Voicu Boscaiu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Road through Gilău Mountains*

*ROAD THROUGH GILĂU MOUNTAINS*






Never ending by Mihai Colfescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brăila*

*BRĂILA*





Bogdan Leoca​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dawn in Bukovina*

*DAWN IN BUKOVINA*







Dimineata pe racoare (Bucovina) by Catalin Ionut (ExiT), on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului National Park*

* PIATRA CRAIULUI NATIONAL PARK*






Bogdan Budoiu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bistrița River after rainfalls*

*BISTRIȚA RIVER AFTER RAINFALLS*




Yellow river-Bistrița by Masha Mashoveici, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Trei Ierarhi Monastery, Iași*

*TREI IERARHI MONASTERY, IAȘI*







The Three Holy Hierarchs by Mihai Piscureanu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Road through Latorița Mountains*

*ROAD THROUGH LATORIȚA MOUNTAINS*





bandarosie.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Buharest by me*

*BUCHAREST BY ME*








Dacia Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Parâng Mountains*

*PARÂNG MOUNTAINS*



DS_20150704_9498025 by Diana Serban, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Venus from Drăgușeni, Cucuteni Neolithic culture*

*VENUS FROM DRĂGUȘENI, CUCUTENI NEOLITHIC CULTURE*






The statuette was discovered in Drăgușeni, a village in Botoșani County, Moldavia and is usually displayed at the County Museum in Botoșani city. It was created 6,500 years ago. Because of its historical and artistic value, a copy of it is displayed at Museo Nacional de Antropología in Mexico and was the symbol of the Lost World of Old Europe - Danube Valley exhibition in New York and Oxford in 2009 - 2010.




historia.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Olt River in Călimănești Spa, Oltenia*

*OLT RIVER IN CĂLIMĂNEȘTI SPA, OLTENIA*







Untitled by Scott Newman, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*DANUBE DELTA*






Duna Delta-1-6 by Mihály István, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hășmaș / Hagymás Mountains*

*HĂȘMAȘ / HAGYMÁS MOUNTAINS*





... by Géza Egyed, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Maramureș Mountains Nature Park*

*MARAMUREȘ MOUNTAINS NATURE PARK*







1,488 km² of wilderness. In photo, Leordina village in distance



Călător prin Maramureș​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Jupânești, Mehedinți Plateau Geopark, Oltenia*

*JUPÂNEȘTI, MEHEDINȚI PLATEAU GEOPARK, OLTENIA*







This is an extraordinary photo reportage, I recommend to watch the entire album in photo's source.
Mehedinți is just a huge open air museum of ancestral peasant culture and untouched natural paradise.




claudiu-staicu.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vatra Moldoviței, Bukovina*

*VATRA MOLDOVIȚEI, BUKOVINA*





Bogdan Comanescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

*BUCEGI MOUNTAINS*






Sfatul bolovanilor by Sorinmountains, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Foothills of Retezat Mountains*

*FOOTHILLS OF RETEZAT MOUNTAINS*







Area outside the national park. Possibly in distance is the Bănița Pass between the depressions of Land of Hațeg and Jiu Valley




square stone waiting the storm on top of the mountain by Mike Pellinni, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Slimnic / Stulzembrich (Stolzenburg), Chair Of Sibiu, Transylvania*

*SLIMNIC / STULZEMBRICH (STOLZENBURG), CHAIR OF SIBIU, TRANSYLVANIA*






The village with the 14-15th century peasant citadel in foreground










Zsolt Deak​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Somova Marshes, Dobruja*

*SOMOVA MARSHES, DOBRUJA*






Somova, situated upstream Tulcea, are the fourth largest wetland complex in Romania, after Danube Delta, Small Pond of Brăila and Comana Nature Park. They extend on ~ 100 km². Peisagistically and biologically, Somova are identical with Danube Delta, with an extraordinary richness of bird and plant species and number of individuals. For this reason, Somova Marshes are included in Danube Delta Biosphere Rerserve,



vwmin.org​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Putna Monastery*

*PUTNA MONASTERY*






Cătălin Ioniță​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

*CIUCAȘ MOUNTAINS*






DS_20150711_0047048 by Diana Serban, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rucăr - Bran Corridor*

*RUCĂR - BRAN CORRIDOR*






20150613-cfe-5-6000 x 4000-_DSC0030-.jpg by Florin CELOIU, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tușnad Băi / Tusnádfürdő Spa, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*TUȘNAD BĂI / TUSNÁDFÜRDŐ SPA, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*





Harghita / Hargita Mountains



kollozsolt.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cernica - island monastery near Bucharest*

*CERNICA - ISLAND MONASTERY NEAR BUCHAREST*







Founded in 1607, rebuilt in 1832.



Andrei Grosoșiu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cetățeni cave hermitage, Land of Muscel, Muntenia*

*CETĂȚENI CAVE HERMITAGE, LAND OF MUSCEL, MUNTENIA*






The hermitage is situated on top of a cliff, at 881 m above sea level and 200 m above the level of Cetățeni village and Dâmbovița river, which here flows through an wild defile.
In antiquity, on top of the cliff was the acropolis of one of the most important Dacian cities, which had the civilian settlement at the foot of the rock. The cave now used as church may been carved out by Dacians (or they enlarged a natural cavity) or may have been created in 13th century, when monks settled here. The wooden church in Maramureș style is contemporary.





Campulung Muscel de sus​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Transfăgărășan Highway*

* TRANSFĂGĂRĂȘAN HIGHWAY*






Dupa ploaie pe Transfagarasan by Luminita, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Târgu Secuiesc / Kézdivásárhely*

*TÂRGU SECUIESC / KÉZDIVÁSÁRHELY*





visitharomszek.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Transalpina Ski Resort and Vidra Reservoir*

*TRANSALPINA SKI RESORT AND VIDRA RESERVOIR*







Latorița Mountains (foreground) and Lotru Mountains (across the lake)



Transalpina Ski Resort​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cerna Valley*

*CERNA VALLEY*





toma-s.smugmug.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Neamț*

*PIATRA NEAMȚ*




Aurelian D Foto & Video​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bukovina*

*BUKOVINA*




hermeneuticasibazar2.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Arieș Valley*

*ARIEȘ VALLEY*




toma-s.smugmug.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Jiu National Park*

*DEFILE OF JIU NATIONAL PARK*





My Secret Romania​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului National Park*

* PIATRA CRAIULUI NATIONAL PARK*






Bucegi Mountains in distance



onetakewonderstravel.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Predeal Resort seen from Piatra Mare Massif, Transylvania*

*PREDEAL RESORT SEEN FROM PIATRA MARE MASSIF, TRANSYLVANIA*






In backdrop, beyond Predeal, Bucegi Mountains



toma-s.smugmug.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Padina area, Bucegi Mountains*

*PADINA AREA, BUCEGI MOUNTAINS*






Padina is the forested, lower area in the middle of the Bucegi Plateau.



Adrian Botescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Land of Almăj, Banat*

*LAND OF ALMĂJ, BANAT*







Land of Almăj is a remote depression in the mountainous part of Banat (Caraș Severin County), consisting of a number of villages surrounded by tens of km of uninhabited, wildly forested mountains. It is the most distinctive and well preserved Romanian ethnographic zone from Banat, a province known for its ethnic, religious and cultural diversity, with groups as Banat Swabians, Serbians, Slovaks, Czechs, Croats, Ukrainians and others. 



Marius Șușară


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Agigea Bridge 2*

*AGIGEA BRIDGE 2*







Over Danube - Black Sea Canal. Beyond it, in distance, is seen the Port of Constanța.



Claboo Media​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău*

*CEAHLĂU*





Cătălin Macsim​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iron Gates I dam*

*IRON GATES I DAM*




IMG_8512.jpg by epiteton, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Lonely Rock, Hășmaș / Hagymás Mountains*

*THE LONELY ROCK, HĂȘMAȘ / HAGYMÁS MOUNTAINS*








The Romanian Carpathians are not only the wildest part of Europe, but one of the wildest and most spectacular environments in the world, given the combination between rugged relief and lush jungle.
The video is even better than the photo.


















Sándor László Botond​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cozia National Park*

*COZIA NATIONAL PARK*





freerider.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Plumbuita Monastery, Bucharest*

*PLUMBUITA MONASTERY, BUCHAREST*






Plumbuita ("The Leaded One", refering to the external cover of the roof) was estsblished in 1560 and the first complex of buildings was finished in 1585. It was initially situated outside the city, on an islet in the middle of a lake, as most monasteries in Bucharest area. Over time, an earth road was built to connect the islet with the mainland. Also, the expanding city reached in 18th century the area of the monastery. The church was rebuilt in present form in 1647 by ruler Matei Basarab. The Princely House (the building with a colonnade on right in photo) dates from that year as well. as the surrounding walls. The bell tower (not visible as the photo was taken from it) dates from 1806.



manastirea-plumbuita.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Postăvaru Massif*

*POSTĂVARU MASSIF*






Extraordinary well preserved wilderness at just 5 km from the center of Brașov, a city with 250,000 inhabitants. Brașov would be a mangnificent city even only with its medieval architecture but the presence of an exotic, Guatemala - like jungle next to it, makes the combination incredible. 




Spinarea Calului by Alexandru Mihail Popescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Transfăgărășan*

* TRANSFĂGĂRĂȘAN*






Tsvetina Ivanova​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*MĂCIN MOUNTAINS*


vASILE dAN sOLEA ​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sohodol Gorges, Vâlcan Mountains*

*SOHODOL GORGES, VÂLCAN MOUNTAINS*




claudiu-staicu.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Coiba Mare Cave, Apuseni Nature Park*

*COIBA MARE CAVE, APUSENI NATURE PARK*





Emi Despescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Siutghiol Lake, Dobruja*

*SIUTGHIOL LAKE, DOBRUJA*





Is a lagoon extending on 20 km² and having a maximum depth of 18 m. The name of the lake comes from the Turkish Sütgöl, meaning "the milk lake".
Siutghiol is separated from the sea by the land strip where Mamaia Resort is located. Mamaia has two shores: the one at Black Sea, which consists of sand beaches and the shore at lake Siutghiol, which is built with docks, restaurant terraces or hotels.





Dusk by Gabriel, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului*

* PIATRA CRAIULUI*







Alien Sunset by Liviu Paltanea, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Măcin Mountains and Greci village, Dobruja*



PRIMEVAL said:


> *MĂCIN MOUNTAINS AND GRECI VILLAGE, DOBRUJA*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*View from Căpățânii Mountains toward Cozia Massif - by me*

*VIEW FROM CĂPĂȚÂNII MOUNTAINS TOWARD COZIA MASSIF - BY ME*






Shot that I took in 2005 from the wild area upstream Frăsinei Monastery


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The spirit of Oltenia: Grămești wooden church*

*THE SPIRIT OF OLTENIA: GRĂMEȘTI WOODEN CHURCH*







The church is situated in Grămești hamlet of Pietreni village. It was built in 1664 and is the finest among the wooden churches in Vâlcea County.



60-project.blogspot.ro/2009/08/biserici-de-lemn-din-valcea-care-au.html​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău*

*CEAHLĂU*




Sam Sara​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vidraru Reservoir*

*VIDRARU RESERVOIR*





Bogdan Comșa​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vima Mică, Land of Lăpuș, Northwest Romania*

*VIMA MICĂ, LAND OF LĂPUȘ, NORTHWEST ROMANIA*






Wooden church built in 17th century


iuliacristea.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Aerial: Transalpina Highway*

*AERIAL: TRANSALPINA HIGHWAY*








A video that shows in the best way the fabulousness of this road. 
The images that appear here are from the most spectacular sector, between Rânca Resort and Urdele Pass (2,145 m elevation), in Parâng Mountains


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Wreck on Danube, between Giurgiu and Călărași*

*WRECK ON DANUBE, BETWEEN GIURGIU AND CĂLĂRAȘI*

IMG_8722 by epiteton, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iron Gates Nature Park*

*IRON GATES*







Danube's Defile includes also wetlands, harbouring a great deal of waterbirds



pnportiledefier.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Letea dune forest, Danube Delta*

*LETEA DUNE FOREST, DANUBE DELTA*





bikealicious-romania.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Latorița Gorges*

*LATORIȚA GORGES*





DSCN4358 Cheile Latoriței by Diana Serban, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Glavacioc Monastery and the Romanian Plain, Argeș County, Muntenia*

*GLAVACIOC MONASTERY AND THE ROMANIAN PLAIN, ARGEȘ COUNTY, MUNTENIA*







The monastery is thought to date from the time of ruler Mircea the Elder (1386-1418). First certified in 1441, it was a cultural and spiritual center in the Romanian Plain. Vlad Călugărul, step brother of Vlad Țepeș and ruler of Wallachia (1481–1495) was the one who rebuilt in stone the wooden complex and who is buried here. The present cells and bell-tower date from the time of ruler Mihnea Turcitul (1574 - 1591) and are original in that they're probably the only example of a rounded cell fortress in Romania. The old church of Vlad Călugărul collapsed at the 1802 earthquake. The present church was built in 1840-1843.





Around the Arges county by Dabix Top, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Green paradise: Râmeț Gorges, Trascău Mountains*

*GREEN PARADISE: RÂMEȚ GORGES, TRASCĂU MOUNTAINS*







One of the endless wonders in this range



luca-photography.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lake Razelm*

*LAKE RAZELM*





I stay away ... by Andra Panduru , on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Moldavian Plateau near Iași*

*MOLDAVIAN PLATEAU NEAR IAȘI*






Iasi Forest by Costel Slincu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bicaz Gorges*

*BICAZ GORGES*







I think Bicaz Gorges beats any other canyon of Europe, at least the ones I know. Is a very deep cut in mountains, with vertical walls hundreds of meters tall. Lenght: 8 km.





Romania, a land of natural beauty! by Anca Ioana, on Flickr






120179928​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cerna Valley*

*CERNA VALLEY*






Foisorul Rosu by Alexandru Mihail Popescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Aerial: Glavacioc Monastery and the Romanian Plain*

*AERIAL: GLAVACIOC MONASTERY AND THE ROMANIAN PLAIN*





The present cells and bell-tower date from the time of ruler Mihnea Turcitul (1574 - 1591) and are original in that they're probably the only example of a rounded cell fortress in Romania.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului National Park*

* PIATRA CRAIULUI*





Sunset from Ascutit Peak by Liviu Paltanea, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Beyond the clouds: Buila - Vânturarița National Park*

*BEYOND THE CLOUDS: BUILA - VÂNTURARIȚA NATIONAL PARK*




Andrei Badea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Râmeț Gorges, Trascău Mountains*

*RÂMEȚ GORGES, TRASCĂU MOUNTAINS*






luca-photography.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Șureanu Mountains*

*ȘUREANU MOUNTAINS*






Nun and priest from Oașa Monastery, a new (1943) establishment on the shore of Oașa Reservoir, at 1,400 m altitude and 35 km from the nearest human settlement (Șugag commune, to which Oașa belongs).





Untitled by Andra Tarara, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*"Alpine sea" at sunrise, Ceahlău*

*"ALPINE SEA" AT SUNRISE, CEAHLĂU*




Sam Sara​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*DANUBE DELTA*






Panorama della laguna by fotup.com, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vrancea Mountains*

*VRANCEA MOUNTAINS*






ellatuvenie.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cozia National Park*

*COZIA NATIONAL PARK*





Nicu Darie​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi*

* BUCEGI*





Adrian Botescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Apuseni Nature Park*

*APUSENI NATURE PARK*







tabara apuseni 6-13 iulie 2015 (96) by Himalaya Travel, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Călțun glacial lake, Făgăraș Mountains*

*CĂLȚUN GLACIAL LAKE, FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS*






Caltun Lake and the mighty Fagaras Mountains by slhdub, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat*

* RETEZAT *





Agent Green Romania​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Olt River seen from the medieval fortress of Cozia Monastery*

*OLT RIVER SEEN FROM THE MEDIEVAL FORTRESS OF COZIA MONASTERY*






Built in 1388




manastirea_Cozia2015_0906_135236 by Crioan Mali, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains National Park*

*RODNA MOUNTAINS NATIONAL PARK*





xdream-world.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Abandoned sulphur quarry in the heart of Călimani Mountains*

*ABANDONED SULPHUR QUARRY IN THE HEART OF CĂLIMANI MOUNTAINS*






Călimani Mountains are a range of volcanic origin, extending on ~ 2,000 km². In the heart of Călimani Mountains and of the national park, far away from civilisation, there is a giant wound, a sulphur quarry opened during communist period and closed some years ago. Programs of ecologic reconstruction are expected to be started when money will be available.

Photo was taken during a rescuing simulation exercise. 



suceavanews.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cuejdel barrier lake, Stânișoara Mountains*

*CUEJDEL BARRIER LAKE, STÂNIȘOARA MOUNTAINS*






Cuejdel is a lake formed by a natural dam, that appeared after landslides in 1978 and 1991. Since then, it continued to grow, presently being 1 km long and o average 138 m wide. Maximum depth is 16 m. The submerged forest (the bottom of the lake is covered with standing trees in various states of decomposition) has created new types of ecosystems and proliferation of some animal and plant species in a manner not specific for Romanian mountains.
The Stânișoara range extends on 2,100 km², being 60 km long.






cuejdel by B Cătălin, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sinaia*

*SINAIA *





fras.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rucăr*

*RUCĂR*





my lonely tree by mel hagai, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bistrița Valley*

*BISTRIȚA VALLEY *





Tiberiu Mihăiţă Popescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Maramureș*

*MARAMUREȘ*




Sun shining over the valley in Romania Maramures region by Bejan Alizadeh, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Târgu-Mureș / Marosvásárhely, capital of Székely Land, Transylvania*

*TÂRGU-MUREȘ / MAROSVÁSÁRHELY, CAPITAL OF SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*






sunsets over the city by ckiro_niku, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dobruja*

*DOBRUJA*





2K_IMGP6780 by Cristian Cristache, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciucaș*

*CIUCAȘ *





aerderomania.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Apuseni Nature Park*

*APUSENI NATURE PARK*




Abu-Saa Leonard​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Horezu Monastery*

*HOREZU MONASTERY*





1692


aboutromania.ch​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bistrița Valley*

*BISTRIȚA VALLEY *




Tiberiu Mihăiţă Popescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat*

* RETEZAT *





Anca Elena Sarlea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cuejdel barrier lake*

*CUEJDEL BARRIER LAKE*






Sam Sara​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*DANUBE DELTA*




Spre Litcov-6.jpg by Vlad Lucian, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Transfăgărășan*

* TRANSFĂGĂRĂȘAN *





IMG_7769 by Vlad Lucian, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Șeica Mică / Klîšielken (Kleinschelken), Chair of Mediaș, Saxon Transylvania*

*ȘEICA MICĂ / KLÎŠIELKEN (KLEINSCHELKEN), CHAIR OF MEDIAȘ, SAXON TRANSYLVANIA*






The village with the center dominated by the peasant fortress, consisting of a church built in 14th century and fortified around 1500.


Red: disappeared structures












Kleinschelken - Seica Mica 1 by Xenophiloge, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Wilderness around Anina, Banat*

*WINLDERNESS AROUND ANINA, BANAT*






Anina / Steierdorf is a town with 10,000 inhabitants, in the heart of Mountainous Banat. It is surrounded by the national parks Nera Gorges - Beușnița and Semenic - Caraș Gorges. A tiny human settlement lost in huge, almost untouched mountain jungle, with endless attractions like caves, gorges, prehistorical forests, huge trees etc.



turism-anina.blogspot.ro​





















The most spectacular viaduct of Anina - Oravița Railway, opened in 1863.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi*

* BUCEGI*




Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Meledic Salt Karst Plateau, Vrancea Subcaprathians*

*MELEDIC SALT KARST PLATEAU, VRANCEA SUBCARPATHIANS*






Meledic salt Karst Plateau is situated at 608 m altitude and covers 1.7 Km². The salt massive is bordered by a breccia coating that allows the water infiltration; therefore were generated a very large chain of caves, high ravines and wide salt outcrops. 
The longest salt cave in Europe and the second in the world is 6s Salt Cave, with 3,234 m development and 42 m depth. For some years, it was the longest in the world, before the discovery of a cave in Israel. Nine other caves with lengths between 10 m and 152 m are found here. The total number of registered cavities is 47. The mapping of all these were the work of Ică Giurgiu and of Speleology Team Club 'Emil Racoviţă', Bucharest, between 1978 and 1995.





DSC04009 by Vlad Lucian, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău*

* CEAHLĂU*



jurnalul.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Țarcu Mountains*

*ȚARCU MOUNTAINS*







HRA_0039 by Michal Hrabi, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*SOMOVA MARSHES, DOBRUJA*








P1520653 by Vlad Lucian, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sinaia*

*SINAIA *



Rikitza​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Aciliu Viaduct on A1 Motorway, Transylvania*

*ACILIU VIADUCT ON A1 MOTORWAY, TRANSYLVANIA*



promotor.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Durău Resort and Ceahlău Massif*

*DURĂU RESORT AND CEAHLĂU MASSIF

*




Durau, Neamt - Romania by ManuIvanciu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*PREDEAL RESORT, BORDER BETWEEN TRANSYLVANIA AND WALLACHIA*







DSC_9317-001 by ioanalexro, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Păcuiu lui Soare Island on Danube, Bărăgan Steppe, Muntenia*

*PĂCUIU LUI SOARE ISLAND ON DANUBE, BĂRĂGAN STEPPE, MUNTENIA*






Păcuiul lui Soare is a 15 km long island on the Danube, between the Northern Dobruja (Romania) and Southern Dobruja (Bulgaria).
On the eastern tip of the island are the ruins of an important medieval fortress identified with Vicina, built by Byzantines in 972-976 against the invaders coming on sea and on Danube, especially the Kievan Russians.
In 13- 14th century it lost its military purpose and became the most important urban center in Dobruja, seat of a metropolitanate. It was a cosmopolitan town, with Byzantines (Greeks), Bulgars, Romanians, and other nations.
More photos and info.





The video is more interesting than the photo


















]

licurel​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat*

* RETEZAT *





Ioan-Alexandru Alexandri
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tunnel Cave, Hășmaș / Hagymás Mountains*

*TUNNEL CAVE, HĂȘMAȘ / HAGYMÁS MOUNTAINS*






The Tunnel Cave is used as a natural shortcut for accessing Șugău Gorges. One of the two openings is spectacular, a huge slit high on a vertical wall, above an abyss. More info and images (in Romanian).





... by Géza Egyed, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Galați*

*GALAȚI*





DSC_0789 by ioanalexro, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi*

* BUCEGI*





lumixdmc850​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

* FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS*





two sides by Nicusor Bobocea, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*DANUBE DELTA*





DSC_9351 by ioanalexro, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bei River, Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park*

*BEI RIVER, NERA GORGES - BEUȘNIȚA NATIONAL PART*






367 km² of primal jungle adventure





DSC_1172 by ioanalexro, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Fortress of Oradea / Nagyvárad, Crișana*

*FORTRESS OF ORADEA / NAGYVÁRAD, CRIȘANA*






In 11th century, King Ladislas the First (1077 – 1095) built a fortified monastery. In June 27, 1192, Pope Celestinus III sanctified King Ladislas I. This act and the very occasion made the fortress a continuously prestigious pilgrimage place. The new medieval fortress, in heptagonal shape, was erected in 14th century. Between 12th – 15th centuries, 7 royalties are buried inside the cathedral or in its churchyard: King Ladislas I, Andrew II, Stephen III, Ladislas IV the Cuman, Queen Beatrix, Queen Mary, and Sigismund of Luxembourg - Hungarian King and German Emperor. The fortress of Oradea how it is today - pentagonal, with battlements at its corners and water ditch - was built between 1570-1618 by Italian architects and remains the best kept Italian renaissance fortress of central Europe. 





Cetatea Oradea - Oradea Fortress by Cristian Culiciu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dobrujan steppe seen from Măcin Mountains*

*DOBRUJAN STEPPE SEEN FROM MĂCIN MOUNTAINS*




Ioan-Alexandru Alexandri​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Horezu Monastery, Oltenia*

*HOREZU MONASTERY,OLTENIA*





1692




Horezu Monastery by Scott Newman, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Azuga Resort, between Wallachia and Transylvania*

*AZUGA RESORT, BETWEEN WALLACHIA AND TRANSYLVANIA*






Azuga by neica nimeni, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tișița Gorges, Putna - Vrancea Nature Park*

*TIȘIȚA GORGES, PUTNA - VRANCEA NATURE PARK*





Tișița Gorges are the main feature of the nature park. The very deep canyon, with stone walls hundreds of meters tall, is home to some tens of bears.





Cheile Tisitei by Alexandru Mihail Popescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vlădeasa Mountains*

*VLĂDEASA MOUNTAINS*





Mariana Andres​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cerna Valley*

*CERNA VALLEY*





Urcarea dinspre Valea Cernei by Drago S., on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lunca Gârții, Land of Muscel, Muntenia*

*LUNCA GÂRȚII, LAND OF MUSCEL, MUNTENIA*







Dâmbovița Valley, flowing between Leaota Mountains (with the characteristic Piatra Dragoslovenilor Peak in the backdrop) and foothills of Iezer Păpușa Mountains



Muscelpedia​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Nemira Mountains near Slănic - Moldova Resort*

*NEMIRA MOUNTAINS NEAR SLĂNIC - MOLDOVA RESORT*





Iulian Rotaru​














[/QUOTE]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Harghita / Hargita Mountains*

*HARGHITA / HARGITA MOUNTAINS*





szabadidokalauz.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Postăvaru Massif and Râșnov Citadel, Transylvania*

*POSTĂVARU MASSIF AND RÂȘNOV CITADEL, TRANSYLVANIA*






Two pages ago, in post 2897, you can see a shot taken from the top of Postăvaru down toward the Bârsa Depression. If you look carefully in that photo, at the limit between the forests of Postăvaru and the sonowed strip of plain in the valley, you can see the Râșnov Citadel as well.



Neighbor's goat @ wIKIPEDIA​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău aerial*

*RARĂU AERIAL*







Another stunning video with Pietrele Doamnei / Lady's Rocks


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș*

* FĂGĂRAȘ *





driftersguild.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mociar Forest, Gurghiu Valley, Transylvania*

*MOCIAR FOREST, GURGHIU VALLEY, TRANSYLVANIA*






53 km long, Gurghiu River springs in Gurghiu Mountains and empties in Mureș River. The valley is very little known outside the local area, though is one of the finest in Romania, with wild nature and villages with very well preserved traditions.
Mociar Forest is a protected area of 48 ha near Gurghiu village. A number of ~150 oak tress 400-500 years old (or 700 years old, according to other specialists) are found here. The forest is situated in an area of low hills. It is perhaps the most spectacular venerable forest in Romania given the high density of old trees but almost nobody knows about it. You can see a collection of photos made by me in 2011 here:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/carpathianland/albums/72157628613145891




pressone.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bukovina*

*BUKOVINA *





HDR Bucovina Landscape by Bejan Alizadeh, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Secăria, Prahova County, Muntenia*

*SECĂRIA, PRAHOVA COUNTY, MUNTENIA*






The village is situated on a hill between the valleys of Doftana and Prahova. Both these valleys are touristic zones and the villages and towns along them are packed with holiday homes, guest houses and hotels.
Secăria is situated in the foothills of Baiului Mountains, which are seen in photo in backdrop. The area is tranquil and relaxing.



dumitrelmarius.blogspot.ro/​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*In the depth of the forests of Parâng Mountains*

*IN THE DEPTH OF THE FORESTS OF PARÂNG MOUNTAINS*







Cascada7 by sirlandster, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The green ocean: Rodna Mountains*

*THE GREEN OCEAN: RODNA MOUNTAINS *






A part of Rodna Mountains - the Pietrosu Massif - has had status of Unesco Biosphere Reserve (same for Retezat) but paradoxally lost it because it has no human settlements (same happened with Retezat), because in Unesco's view, the biosphere must be an example of cohabitation between humans and nature.






IMG_0825 by Florin Dinescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*2,000 sq km of green freedom: Călimani Mountains*

*2,000 SQ KM OF GREEN FREEDOM: CĂLIMANI MOUNTAINS*







Untitled by florin.apetrei, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dâmbovicioara*

*DÂMBOVICIOARA*







DS_20100820_00132 by Diana Serban, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Olt at Turnu, Cozia National Park*

*DEFILE OF OLT AT TURNU, COZIA NATIONAL PARK*






almarin9​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Red Lake*

*RED LAKE*






Romania, 8-10 August 2015 by Csabi si Dana Szabo, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Transfăgărășan*

* TRANSFĂGĂRĂȘAN *







Transzfogaras / Transfăgărășan, Romania by lraul06, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Colțul Chiliilor Hermitage, Piatra Craiului National Park*

*COLȚUL CHILIILOR HERMITAGE, PIATRA CRAIULUI NATIONAL PARK*





The hermitage, whose name means "Cells' Cliff", is situated on the northern side of the massif, in a clearing amidst prehistorical forest with huge trees. The massif was divided between Transylvania (Kingdom of Hungary) and Wallachia and the hermitage was on the Transylvanian side and was founded by Transylvanian monks. It appeared in 15th century, when in the cave nearby was created a small church. In 1723, together with all others Orthodox monasteries and hermitages in Transylvania, was destroyed at the order of Maria Theresa, through the actions of infamous general Bukoww, who also carried out the persecution of Székelys, many of whom will leave Transylvania and establish in Moldavia. The hermitage was reestablished in 2001, a wooden church being built. 




DSC_1350 by manea florin, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Baiului Mountains*

*BAIULUI MOUNTAINS*




Mihaela Ile​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ponoarele village and karst river, Mehedinți Plateau Geopark, Oltenia*

*PONOARELE VILLAGE AND KARST RIVER, MEHEDINȚI PLATEAU GEOPARK, OLTENIA*







Ponoarele Karst Complex is a protected geological andf landscape area of national importance which also has a rich flora and fauna diversity





_IMG4790 by Mircea Negulici, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Creasta Cocoșului (Rooster's Comb) Peak, Gutâi Mountains*

*CREASTA COCOȘULUI ("ROOSTER' COMB") PEAK, GUTÂI MOUNTAINS*






Another range of volcanic origin, Gutâi exctend on 1,300 m², are 45 km long and reach 1,443 m elevation. There are several natural monuments specific for volcanic ranges, like peat bogs or rocks of lava




Creasta Cocosului by Mircea V. Ploscar, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Wonders of Carpathia*

*WONDERS OF CARPATHIA*








"Wonders of Carpathia" is a timelapse film shot in the Romanian part of the Carpathians. The goal of this project is to show the beauty and the wilderness of these unique mountains. The shooting took 4 month during the summer of 2015 from June until September. I hiked for 18 days taking 55 timelapse clips on 6 mountain groups: Bucegi, Buila, Ceahlau, Ciucas, Fagaras, Piatra Craiului.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Târgoviște, former capital of Wallachia*

*TÂRGOVIȘTE, FORMER CAPITAL OF WALLACHIA*






Târgoviște was capital of Wallachia between 1418-1659, preceded by Curtea de Argeș and followed by Bucharest.
In photo is the building of the Printing Museum, rebuilt in 1802 over the place of Abbot House of the monastery / bishopric. Beyond this building is the Sfânta Vineri Church, also called the Small Princely Church, built in the middle of 15th century.




20150820_Romania_27_Cutea_Targoviste by Josep Martínez Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bike & Like 2015 - tour of some fortified churches around Mediaș, Transylvania*

*BIKE & LIKE 2015 - TOUR OF SOME FORTIFIED CHURCHES AROUND MEDIAȘ, TRANSYLVANIA*







Inluded were the villages of Biertan, Moșna, Richiș and Bazna, plus the city of Mediaș


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sohodol Gorges, Vâlcan Mountains*

*SOHODOL GORGES, VÂLCAN MOUNTAINS*






The mountains of Oltenia, with their lush vegetation and dense network of springs, streams and rivers, are for me the most edenic place on earth.





legab_sohodol-48 by Gabriel Stancu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău*

* CEAHLĂU*






IMG_1713 by Titus RO, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Near Gura Portiței, Dobruja*

*NEAR GURA PORTIȚEI, DOBRUJA*







Gura Portiței is a small channel that makes Lake Razelm communicate with the Sea, a break in the thin strip of sandy land that separates the lagoon complex Sinoe - Golovița - Razelm from the Sea on a distance of more than 50 km. By here, the fresh waters of the lake empty into the salty waters of the sea. The nature is very pure and is one of the finest places in Romania. Together with Lake Razelm, is part of Danube Delta Biosphere Reserve.





82. Autumn at Portita by GWP CEE, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Călimani*

* CĂLIMANI *







Romania, Calimani Mountains 6 August 2015 by Csabi si Dana Szabo, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Corbu / Holló, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*CORBU / HOLLÓ, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*






The village's name means "raven" both in Hungarian and Romanian. It is situated on Bistricioara Valley, a river that springs in Transylvania in Călimani Mountains and empties in Bistrița River in Moldavia, after crossing the Carpathians on a total lenght of 64 km (is Bistrița's most important tributary). The river and the village are situated between Giurgeu Mountains (to the south) and Bistrița Mountains (toward the north). The valley of Bistricioara was and is one of the main passes between Transylvania and Moldavia, called the Tulgheș Pass. Is one of the finest and purest areas of Romania, yet very little known. 
The area of Tulgheș is one of the few in Székely Land with a Romanian majority. The Corbu village's population was composed in 2002 of 917 Romanians, 116 Hungarians and 11 Roma.
In photo, the church on the right is Orthodox and built in 1930 and the one on the left is Catholic (Hungarian), built in 1944.


István Puskás​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi*

*BUCEGI *







legab_vf_omu-71 by Gabriel Stancu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Voroneț Monastery, Bukovina*

*VORONEȚ MONASTERY, BUKOVINA*






Built in 1488, the church was painted in 1496 (the inside murals) and in 1547 (the exterior of the walls)



tilica.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului National Park*

*PIATRA CRAIULUI*







legab_crai-73 by Gabriel Stancu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sighișoara / Schäsbrich (Schäßburg)*

*SIGHIȘOARA / SCHÄSBRICH (SCHÄßBURG)*





JX K​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Horezu Monastery*

*HOREZU MONASTERY*





Valentin Grigore​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Berca Muddy Volcanoes, Buzău Subcarpathians*

*BERCA MUDDY VOLCANOES, BUZĂU SUBCARPATHIANS*





Cezar Gabriel​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Buila - Vânturarița Massif from distance, Căpățânii Mountains*

*BUILA - VÂNTURARIȚA*




verticalriding.roURL]http://verticalriding.ro/2015/10/06/masivul-buila-vanturita-un-fel-de-piatra-craiului-olteneasca/​








[URL="http://imageshack.com/a/img538/7819/NMol0g.jpg"]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sâncraiu / Kalotaszentkirály, Land of Călata / Kalotaszeg, Transylvania*

*SÂNCRAIU / KALOTASZENTKIRÁLY, LAND OF CĂLATA / KALOTASZEG, TRANSYLVANIA*







In 2002, the population was made up by 991 Hungarians and 178 Romanians. 
The village is dominated by the 13th century Calvin church, with the massive bell tower characteristic for the Hungarian churches of the area.



Christian Chereji​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Crișan, Danube Delta*

*CRIȘAN, DANUBE DELTA*




Valentin Grigore​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Upper Mureș Nature Park*

*DEFILE OF UPPER MUREȘ NATURE PARK*





RomanianRiver by Ruben Holthuijsen, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

*BUCHAREST*





brunchnews.com​


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Putna Monastery*










*by Catalin Ionita Photographer*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Olt*

*DEFILE OF OLT*







RO - Valea Fratelui - 62 0888 by Jan vdBk, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

*BUCHAREST BY ME*





Intersection Calea Dorobanți Road with Dacia Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău*

*RARĂU *




Mountains view/Romania by Masha Mashoveici, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cheia Monastery and Ciucaș Mountains*

*CHEIA MONASTERY AND CIUCAȘ MOUNTAINS*





ines8​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dobruja*

*DOBRUJA*







RO - Târguşor Dobrogea, Casian Viaduct - 78 0779 by Jan vdBk, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Borsec / Borszék Spa, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*BORSEC / BORSZÉK SPA, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*






The resort (population 2,585, 76% Hungarians) is situated at an elevation of 850-950 m in the Borsec Depression, surrounded by Giurgeu, Bistrița and Călimani Mountains.
In 16th century, the medicinal properties of springs were already known. The first baths were built in 1725 and the water begin to be bottled and commercialised in 1770. In 1806 a glass factory was built, that covered the request for bottles until 1916. The waters have been awarded at Vienna World Exposition in 1873 (when was called "The Queen of Mineral Waters") and at other international expositions in Berlin (1876), Trieste and Paris. Today, is considered the best mineral water in Romania and possibly from Europe, as Romania has 60% of mineral water resources of Europe.
The spa is also a ski and climateric resort. There are numerous elegant old villas and other facilities.




George Moldovan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău*

* CEAHLĂU*





ziarulceahlaul.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Neamț Citadel*

*NEAMȚ CITADEL*





14-15th centuries




Neamt Citadel ( Cetatea Neamtului ) by Anei Ionut, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Poiana Brașov*

*POIANA BRAȘOV RESORT*





View from Postăvaru Massif over Land of Bârsa Depression and Măgura Codlei Mountains (the forested hills)



Daniel Moise Nehoianu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Gura Portiței*

*GURA PORTIȚEI*





DSC_0218 by Sorana Tarmu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Funerals of a monk at Cernica island monastery*

*FUNERALS OF A MONK AT CERNICA ISLAND MONASTERY *





In this photo we see the Sfântu Nicolae church, situated on Sfântu Nicolae Island, the southerner of the two islands on which the monastery is situated. Initially, Sfântu Nicolae Island was the location of the monastery, which was founded in 1607, replacing an older hermitage. The present Sfântu Nicolae church dates from 1781. Was seriously damaged at the 1802 earthquake and repaired in 1815. It is of monumental size for a Wallachian church of that period.
Presently, the Sfântu Nicolae Island is sort of dependency of the monastery, not being inhabited by monks. Beside the Sfântu Nicolae church and a fine old bell tower, here is the cemetery and the xenodochium. In 1832, the new monastic complex was built on Sfântu Gheoghe Island, comprising the large fortress of cells and the Sfântu Gheorghe Church




ziarullumina.ro/​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Guarding Giant of the Interior Realm: Bucegi*

*THE GUARDING GIANT OF THE INTERIOR REALM: BUCEGI *






Bucegi Mountains appaear as an immense landform rising high above surrounding, smaller heights. They guard Prahova Valley, the most used pass between Transylvania - the 100,000 sq km province surrounded by mountains - and the extracarpathian territories.





legab_valea_alba-20 by Gabriel Stancu, on Flickr





[


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Odorheiu Secuiesc / Székelyudvarhely, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*ODORHEIU SECUIESC / SZÉKELYUDVARHELY, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*






The city has a population of 34,257 of which 96% are ethnic Hungarians. Half the population of the town professes Roman Catholicism while the remaining half is primarily divided between Hungarian Reformed (30%), Unitarian (15%), and Romanian Orthodox (2.5%) communities. The town, as the former seat of the Udvarhely comitatus, is one of the historical centers of Székely Land. 
Is renowned for its distinguished tradition in secondary education. Its oldest and foremost secondary school is the Tamasi Aron Gimnazium, founded by Jesuits in 1593. The gimnazium is one of the oldest Hungarian institutions of learning; its current building is an architectural masterpiece of Art Nouveau, which appears in photo.
Székely Land is an area of great purity. Mornings are cool and the colors of the sky are amazing because of cleanliness of air.



Waking up the city by Otto Gal, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Extict volcano near Racoș, Transylvania*

*EXTINCT VOLCANO NEAR RACOȘ, TRANSYLVANIA*







Racos volcano, Brasov county by George Pancescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Prometheus statue at Vidraru Reservoir*

*PROMETHEUS STATUE AT VIDRARU RESERVOIR*







The statue was cast in 1965 in stainless steel. Is a masterpiece of Brutalist art, inclusively by the visual contrast between the shining metallic surface and the vegetal dark green environment.





Vidraru Romania by B. B., on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vidra Reservoir*

*VIDRA RESERVOIR*






In distance you can notice some white rectangles amidst the green of the forest, on lake's shore. Is the mostly abandoned, ghost Vidra Resort.





IMG_4502 by J. Stoffels, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Harghita / Hargita Mountains*

*HARGHITA / HARGITA MOUNTAINS*






Hargita ivo romania by MRMDSZ R, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău*

*RARĂU *



cosminjurca.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucium, Metaliferi Mountains, Transylvania*

*BUCIUM, METALIFERI MOUNTAINS, TRANSYLVANIA*




cosminjurca.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Strâmba-Jiu Monastery, Gorj County, Oltenia*

*STRÂMBA-JIU MONASTERY, GORJ COUNTY, OLTENIA*







A hermitage is mentioned here in 1519. As a monastery, was founded in 1597, the church dating from that year. The surrounding buildings have been destroyed several times, last time being rebuilt between wars.



ziarullumina.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*DANUBE DELTA*





K2AG1022 by Alexandru Guja, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Courtyard of Bsitrița Monastery, Oltenia*

*COURTYARD OF BISTRIȚA MONASTERY, OLTENIA*






A hermitage existed here in 14th century, its church being preserved as church of the infimary, outside the monasteries' walls. Then, in 1492-1494 a monumental monastery was built, that will be seriously affected by the 1802 earthquake (estimated at 7.9–8.2 magnitude). The monastery will be entirely rebuilt in 1846 - 1855 in Neoromanesque style.




Dragoș Zaharescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Golia Monastery, Iași city*

*GOLIA MONASTERY, IAȘI CITY*






Located in the middle of the old Moldavian capital and raised on the foundation of a 16th century church, by the boyar Ioan Golia, the monastery was rebuilt on a greater scale by Prince Vasile Lupu, between 1650 and 1653, and completed by his son Ştefăniţă. The monastery is surrounded by tall walls, with corner turrets and a 30 m height gate & bell tower, one of city’s symbols.





Golia Monastery, Iași by Scott Newman, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Olt crossing Cozia National Park*

*DEFILE OF OLT CROSSING COZIA NATIONAL PARK*






Daniel Mîrlea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Zapodie hamlet, Muntele Mare Mountains, Transylvania*

*ZAPODIE HAMLET, MUNTELE MARE MOUNTAINS, TRANSYLVANIA*






This small community living in the middle of nature looks pretty much like an artificial cinematographic settings created for a fairy tale movie for children. Yet, everything is genuine, the wooden tatched houses were built by peasants decades or more than 100 years ago and are still inhabited by poor people during summer.





Catunul Zapodie by Turc Marius, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Buila - Vânturarița*

*BUILA - VÂNTURARIȚA*







Daniel Mîrlea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cetățuia Hill in Cluj Napoca / Kolozsvár*

*CETĂȚUIA HILL IN CLUJ NAPOCA / KOLOZSVÁR *






The hill, whose name means "Little Fortress", comes from a vauban fortification built between 1715 - 1735 which still exists. 
With a height of 405 m, the hill is a sort of acropolis of the city, offering the best panorama. In the 1970s, Hotel Belvedere was built in the highest point.




just-enjoy.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Medieval castle in Gilău / Gyalu, Cluj County, Transylvania*

*MEDIEVAL CASTLE IN GILĂU / GYALU, CLUJ COUNTY, TRANSYLVANIA*





The present castle was built in 15th century but replaced an older medieval structure, which in turn was built over the ruins of a Roman castrum. Over time, belonged to bishops, various noble Hungarian families and for a short period, to Romanian ruler Mihai Viteazu.
The castle is situated in the middle of a 11 ha nature park.



Gilău is one of the oldest localities in Transylvania. Its name was linked with the one of fictive voivode Gelu from Gesta Hungarorum, a Hungarian chronicle from 12th century. The chronicle mentions a Romanian voivode called Gelu, ruling Transylvania and opposing conquest at arrival of Magyars in the Carpathian Basin around 895 CE. Old school Romanian historians consider the chronicle a historical evidence for a Romanian population in Transylvania at that time. In reality, the chronicle was a fabrication aimed at providing the Hungarian king with a genealogy and the name of Gelu was created by chronicler on the basis of the Gilău's name, not the other way around. Nevertheless, a Romanian - Slavic population is possible to have existed in Transylvania at the end of 9th century.


maszol.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Polatiște River, Defile of Jiu National Park*

*POLATIȘTE RIVER, DEFILE OF JIU NATIONAL PARK*






The national park includes the valleys of many of Jiu River's tributaries. Among them, Polatiște is probably the longest and most spectacular. The Polatiște Gorges extend on many km and are offering the experience of amazing unmodified jungle landscapes, as you can see in this gallery. The river is packed with trouts as well.



no-mads.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Giumalău Mountains*

*GIUMALĂU MOUNTAINS*






. by chrysallidis*, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Peleș River in Sinaia*

*PELEȘ RIVER IN SINAIA *





Peleș is one of tributaries of Prahova River that flows through Sinaia and that gave the name to the royal castle. Peleș Castle is built on the Peleș Valley and the photo is taken on the alley to the castle.



Mihai Roșu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi*

*BUCEGI *





Daniel Mîrlea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iron Gates*

*IRON GATES*







View from the Serbian bank




Atlantic to Black Sea on 1Wheel - 4171 km by Hans Howald, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

*BUCHAREST BY ME*






Intersection Traian Street - Pache Protopopescu Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Autumn in Bukovina*

*AUTUMN IN BUKOVINA *





Eduard Guțescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dâmbovicioara Gorges, Piatra Craiului Național Park*

*DÂMBOVICIOARA GORGES, PIATRA CRAIULUI NATIONAL PARK*





 Eduard Guțescu ​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Mureș*

*DEFILE OF MUREȘ*





Mureş Valley by Andrei Pintea, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bicaz - Chei village, Neamț County, Transylvania*

*BICAZ - CHEI, NEAMȚ COUNTY, TRANSYLVANIA*







Bicaz-Chei is one of three communes in Neamţ County (most of which is in Moldavia) that are part of the historic region of Transylvania. Part of the Kingdom of Hungary until 1918, it then became part of Romania and since 1950 it was included in Neamț County because of its situation on the eastern side of Carpathians.
It is situated on Bicaz Valley, some km downstream from the end of the canyon.



primariabicazchei.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Leaota Mountains*

* LEAOTA MOUNTAINS*





Travelbook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Domogled*

*DOMOGLED *





Mountainslynx​


----------



## claroscuro (Jul 2, 2004)

Wow! Romania's beauty is more than I can handle! I'm so overwhelmed!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

Thank you Claroscuro and keep checking this thread as there is a lot to come and to discover together.



* FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS*






Travelbook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Olt at Cornetu*

*DEFILE OF OLT AT CORNETU*





RO - Cornet - Malaxa 77 0999 by Jan vdBk, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sihăstria Monastery*

*SIHĂSTRIA MONASTERY*




Fotografie aeriana, Manastirea Sihastria Secului by Dabix Top, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Peștera village*

*PEȘTERA VILLAGE*





Sat Pestera Romania by Raluca D, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iron Gates*

*IRON GATES*





NEF1987 (The Iron Gorge) (DxO) by John Mason, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Siutghiol maritime lagoon*

*SIUTGHIOL MARITIME LAGOON*







Red sunset of lake Siutghiol (AP4K1102 1) by Alexandru Panoiu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Prehistoric Oltenia: Buila - Vânturarița National Park*

*PREHISTORIC OLTENIA: BUILA - VÂNTURARIȚA NATIONAL PARK*



mohicanmohican​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bârgău Mountains*

*BÂRGĂU MOUNTAINS*





raportdetura1.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The paradise of Nera Gorges: nature unchanged for millenia*

*THE PARADISE OF NERA GORGES: NATURE UNCHANGED FOR MILLENIA*







22 km of meanders between vertical stone walls and other wonders, inside 367 km² of primal jungle



vlaico69.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat*

* RETEZAT *







DSC_7285 by fujiphotographer, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Red Lake*

*RED LAKE*





Alexandru George Gabriel​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The unmodified landscape of Defile of Jiu NationalPark*

*THE UNMODIFIED LANDSCAPE OF DEFILE OF JIU NATIONAL PARK*






Szekely Janos​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains seen from Transfăgărășan Highway*

*FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS SEEN FROM TRANSFĂGĂRĂȘAN HIGHWAY*






Bâlea Waterfall is visible




Transfagarasan Road Trip by explorewithmaya, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Somova Marshes, Dobruja*

*SOMOVA MARSHES, DOBRUJA*







Flying might not be all plain sailing, but the fun of it is worth the price. ~ Amelia Earhart by Aly D., on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Putna Monastery, Bukovina*

*PUTNA MONASTERY, BUKOVINA*





rolandia.eu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Color explosion at Izvoru Muntelui Reservoir*

*COLOR EXPLOSION AT IZVORU MUNTELUI RESERVOIR*






rolandia.eu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Moieciu, Rucăr - Bran area*

*MOIECIU, RUCĂR - BRAN AREA*




Ioan Bălășanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Kula (fortified manor house) in Măldărești, Oltenia*

*KULA (FORTIFIED MANOR HOUSE) IN MĂLDĂREȘTI, OLTENIA*






Kula is a distinctive type of tower house built in the Balkans after the Ottoman conquest by both Christian and Muslim communities. 
In Romania they're found in the southeast province of Oltenia, where the Balkanic influence was higher. Today around ten kulas are preserved in several villages in Oltenia, from many more than existed in past. 
The finest are the two kulas from Măldărești, especially the Greceanu Kula, in photo, dating from 16-18th century.




Robert Bercia​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului*

*PIATRA CRAIULUI*




Lehel Nagy​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău*

*RARĂU *





Eduard Guțescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Apuseni Nature Park*

*APUSENI NATURE PARK*






Apuseni by Rastislav Ekkert, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*DANUBE DELTA*





Danube Delta by robseye76, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*DANUBE DELTA*






Danube Delta by robseye76, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bigăr Waterfall on Miniș River*

*BIGĂR WATERFALL ON MINIȘ RIVER*






Izvoru Bigăr (Bigăr Spring) is a protected area of 175 ha of national importance, inside the Nera - Gorges - Beușnița National Park. Is a karst area in Anina Mountains with springs, gorges, abysses, pit caves and a fauna of bears,lynx, wolf etc. The flora consists of vegetation complexes specific to the prehistorical forests that exist here.
River Bigăr has only 200 m. It appears as a strong spring and empties in Miniș River through one of the most spectacular waterfall in Romania.



vlaico69.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Buila - Vânturarița*

* BUILA - VÂNTURARIȚA *






mohicanmohican​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cozia Monastery*

*COZIA MONASTERY*





The church from 1388




Corzia 35 by Nhuan Tran Quang, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Meșendorf / Meschender (Meschendorf), Chair of Sighișoara*

*MEȘENDORF / MESCHENDER (MESCHENDORF), CHAIR OF SIGHIȘOARA*







In the center of the village is the 14th century church surrounded by fortress in 16th century





Transylvanie J4-26 by Nhuan Tran Quang, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Văcărești Wetland: wilderness in the middle of Bucharest*

*VĂCĂREȘTI WETLAND: WILDERNESS IN THE MIDDLE OF BUCHAREST*






4k_20140719_vacaresti_006_cristi.jpg by Cristian Alexe, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains seen from Transfăgărășan Highway*

*FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS SEEN FROM TRANSFĂGĂRĂȘAN HIGHWAY*






Trans Fagarasan, Romania by Daniël Los, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sinaia*

* SINAIA *





Bucegi j2-77 by Nhuan Tran Quang, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Scrisă Hermitage, Defile of Timiș River, Banat*

*PIATRA SCRISĂ HERMITAGE, DEFILE OF TIMIȘ RIVER, BANAT*






It was first a supossedly miraculous Acheiropoieta (not painted by humans) icon of Trinity discovered on a rock (Piatra Scrisă means "written rock"), that was venerated by local believers and which was first mentioned in 1788. In 1878, with the building of the Caransebeș - Orșova railway, the Austrian engineer, in order to respect the faith of the locals and not destroy the icon, deviated the mouth of the tunnel with several meters.
The skete existed in an improvised form until 1929, when the present church was built, which because of lack of space was partly carved out in rock.


livingheritage.uvt.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Câmpulung Muscel*

*CÂMPULUNG MUSCEL*






Corina Drosino​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Aerial: Sihăstria Monastery*

*AERIAL: SIHĂSTRIA MONASTERY*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tulcea*

*TULCEA*






Tulcea by robseye76, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Prejmer / Torteln (Tartlau), Land of Bârsa, Transylvania*

*PREJMER / TORTELN (TARTLAU), LAND OF BÂRSA, TRANSYLVANIA*







The biggest peasant fortress, comprising 270 rooms, each belonging to a family who during invasions was hidding themselves here and during peaceful times was storing food in that room. Built in late 15th century, this fortress surrounds a precious 13th century church in Cistercian Gothic style.




Prejmer 5 by Nhuan Tran Quang, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Olt River, Cozia Monastery and Căciulata spa, Oltenia*

*OLT RIVER, COZIA MONASTERY AND CĂCIULATA SPA, OLTENIA*






romania-9267 by FarFlungTravels, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Franciscan Monastery, Cluj Napoca / Kolozsvár*

*FRANCISCAN MONASTERY, CLUJ NAPOCA / KOLOZSVÁR *







The former Franciscan Monastery was first built between 1260 and 1290, on the site of an older Catholic church destroyed during the Tatar invasions in 1241. In 1390, the Benedictine monks received the church. They extended it and in 15th century built a small Gothic cloister near the church, with the help of John Hunyadi, which is preserved to these days. In 1556, the Queen of Hungary, Isabella Jagiełło moved to the cloister and lived there with her son John II Sigismund Zápolya until 1557. In 1728, the church received the Baroque tower that can be seen in photo.
The church is located on Museum Square, previously known as the Little Square, named so to distinguish it from the Large Square surrounding St. Michael's Church.




clujtravel.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Snagov Monastery north of Bucharest*

*SNAGOV MONASTERY NORTH OF BUCHAREST*







The monastery is situated on an island on the homonimous lake. Up to few years ago, access was possible only boat or walking on ice during winter. Then, a foot bridge was built.
Snagov is the oldest monastery in Bucharest area. Certified in 1408, is few decades older. Present church is from 1521.





romania-9462 by FarFlungTravels, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sighișoara / Schäsbrich (Schäßburg)*

edit


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Neamț Citadel*

*NEAMȚ CITADEL*





14-15th centuries




Cetatea Neamț/ Romania by Masha Mashoveici, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Putna Waterfall, Putna - Vrancea Nature Park*

*PUTNA WATERFALL, PUTNA - VRANCEA NATURE PARK*





Vlad Stoica​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș / Fogarasi Citadel, Transylvania*

* FĂGĂRAȘ / FOGARASI CITADEL, TRANSYLVANIA*






An earth fortification existed here since 12th century. The stone castle was built starting with 1310. In 1521, will be transformed into a vast fortified residence. In early 17th century new works contributed to the final, present aspect. It is one of the largest castles in Romania, second only to Hunedoara Castle. The dominant architectural style is Transylvanian Renaissance. The proper castle is surrounded by a bastionary fortress built in brick and a moat filled with water.
The fortress was the seat of the Comitatus of Făgăraș and for periods, was used as main residence by the princes of Transylvania. In 18th century was the seat of Greek-Catholic Bishopric of Transylvania. Over time, was also used as barracks by the Austrian troops and as prison. Presently, it hosts the Museum of Land of Făgăraș, a hotel and a restaurant.




Făgăraș Fortress, Romania with Lumix DMC-GM1 by Naveed Akhtar, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Near Peștera village, Rucăr -Bran area*

*NEAR PEȘTERA VILLAGE, RUCĂR - BRAN AREA*








pestera, 2010 by Cristian Alexe, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*DANUBE DELTA*






danube delta, 2010 by Cristian Alexe, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Buila - Vânturarița]*

*BUILA - VÂNTURARIȚA*





Hakon Bastardul​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău*

* CEAHLĂU*





Gabriel Gaby​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciucaș*

*CIUCAȘ*




Barefoot Photolovegrapher​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Village in Metaliferi Mountains, Transylvania*

*VILLAGE IN METALIFERI MOUNTAINS, TRANSYLVANIA*




Marius Turc​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Land of Muscel*

*LAND OF MUSCEL*





Arges autumm by Dabix Top, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului*

*PIATRA CRAIULUI*





office idea, Day35pp by Victor Dumitrescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Leaota*

* LEAOTA *






doru.iarbaverde.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Zănoaga Gorges, Bucegi Plateau*

*ZĂNOAGA GORGES, BUCEGI PLATEAU*







The freedom of a wild spirit... by George Pancescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cable car to Postăvaru Peak, Poiana Brașov Resort*

*CABLE CAR TO POSTĂVARU PEAK, POIANA BRAȘOV RESORT*





Brașov city in backdrop



Most scary ride of my life by Stefanjr, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Stânișoara Monastery, Cozia National Park, Oltenia*

*STÂNIȘOARA MONASTERY, COZIA NATIONAL PARK, OLTENIA*




A hermitage was established in this place up in the mountainsin 15th century, by monks from Cozia Monastery situated few km down in the Olt Valley.




Manastirea Stanisoara by Alexandru Mihail Popescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Central Park in Cluj Napoca / Kolozsvár*

*CENTRAL PARK IN CLUJ NAPOCA / KOLOZSVÁR *






Cluj-Napoca Central Park by Nuță Lucian, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bukovina*

* BUKOVINA *





Alexandru George Gabriel‎​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piule - Iorgovan Mountains*

*PIULE - IORGOVAN *





DSC01726 by Dan666666, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hypostases of Heaven: Parâng Mountains*

*HYPOSTASES OF HEAVEN: PARÂNG MOUNTAINS*






parang 2015-20 by Dan666666, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brașov / Kruhnen (Kronstadt) / Brassó*

*BRAȘOV / KRUHNEN (KRONSTADT) / BRASSÓ*





lonelyplanet.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*MEHEDINȚI MOUNTAINS*







MEHEDINTI 2015-218 by Dan666666, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Baiului Mountains*

*BAIULUI MOUNTAINS*






Piciorul Cainelui by Alexandru Mihail Popescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lake Razelm*

*LAKE RAZELM*





Untitled by Andra Panduru , on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*DANUBE DELTA*






Untitled by Andra Panduru, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Train station in Băile Herculane / Herkulesbad Spa*

*TRAIN STATION IN BĂILE HERCULANE / HERKULESBAD SPA*






Built between 1878- 1886




Aqua Herculis Railway Station Romania by Eugen Marculescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Peleș Castle, Sinaia*

*PELEȘ CASTLE, SINAIA *





Peles Castle at night, Sinaia, Romania by Purice Dan, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cozia National Park*

* COZIA NATIONAL PARK*







Spre Troita by Alexandru Mihail Popescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dobruja*

*DOBRUJA*





and the other one ...  by Andra Panduru, on Flickr









[/QUOTE]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Aiud / Enyed, Alba County, Transylvania*

*AIUD / ENYED, ALBA COUNTY, TRANSYLVANIA*








The courtyard of the Citadel of Aiud, comprising the Hungarian Calvin church built at the end of 15th century, with a massif Romanesque 12th century tower, erected in the early period of the city, when the settlement was Saxon. 
The surrounding fortress,with nine towers, dates mostly from 14-15th centuries. 



willtravelwithkids.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

* CEAHLĂU NATIONAL PARK*





Gabriel Gaby​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dâmbovicioara*

*DÂMBOVICIOARA*




Romanian countryside by CameliaTWU, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Monk at Vorona Monastery, Botoșani County, Moldavia*

*
MONK AT VORONA MONASTERY, BOTOȘANI COUNTY, MOLDAVIA
*





Established as a hermitage in 1503, it was refounded as a monastery in 1793. At some point, 200 monks were living here. Presently, is a nunnery so probably the monk was the priest or was a visitor.



rasvancristian.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Baiului Mountains*

*BAIULUI MOUNTAINS*






Piciorul Cainelui by Alexandru Mihail Popescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

* BUCEGI MOUNTAINS*







Hills in fog by Nicholas Shore, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Nămăești cave monastery, Land of Muscel, Muntenia*

*NĂMĂEȘTI CAVE MONASTERY, LAND OF MUSCEL, MUNTEINA*







The monastery is certified in 1368 but can be centuries older.




sibiceanu-art-manu.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Poenari Citadel and Argeș Gorges*

*POENARI CITADEL AND ARGEȘ GORGES*







Culorile toamnei pe Valea lui Stan by Dabix Top, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bukovina*

* BUKOVINA *





Alexandru George Gabriel‎​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Călimani Mountains*

* CĂLIMANI *





One of the tens of rivers of similar size in Călimani. Near this one, a forestry road was built and the landscape is partly modified but others preserved their wilderness. The bed of the rivers in Călimani is dark red, because of the volcanic rocks.


Adrian Borda​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

*BUCHAREST BY ME*






Pache Protopopescu Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat Mountains National Park*

* RETEZAT MOUNTAINS NATIONAL PARK*





Cristian Puscașu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cerna Mountains*

*CERNA MOUNTAINS*






mohicanmohican​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cacica / Kaczyka, Polish salt mine in Bukovina*

*CACICA / KACZYKA, POLISH SALT MINE IN BUKOVINA*





Salt extraction at salt massif at Cacica began in Neolithic, in 6th millenium BCE, a settlement of Criș Culture being discovered here. This makes Cacica one of the earliest sites of salt extraction in the world. In middle age Moldavia surface - exploited the salt from here. The present mine was opened in 1788 with workers brought from Poland. In 1803 a Catholic chapel was created in one of the salt rooms. The saltified staircases descending in mine are over 200 years old.



Cristian Pușcașu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piule - Iorgovan Mountains*

* PIULE - IORGOVAN MOUNTAINS *




DSC01547 by Dan666666, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Țarcu Mountains*

*ȚARCU MOUNTAINS*





If you haven't already watched it, check the last photo from previous page, which is also with Țarcu Mountains. Perhaps even more beautiful than this one.



infoturismzavoi.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vultureasa Ridge, Căpățânii Mountains*

*VULTUREASA RIDGE, CĂPĂȚÂNII MOUNTAINS *







De la Scarita la Vulturese by iulia iulia, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Summer in Bisoca, Buzău County, Muntenia*

*SUMMER IN BISOCA, BUZĂU COUNTY, MUNTENIA*





Bisoca summer by Sergiu Niculescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Upper Mureș Nature Park*

*DEFILE OF UPPER MUREȘ NATURE PARK*





Csaba Balázs​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

*BUCHAREST BY ME*




Bălcescu Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tulcea*

*TULCEA*






Tulcea by meghetl, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bukovina*

* BUKOVINA *




Gabi Mireanu​














[/QUOTE]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Călimani Mountains Național Park*

*CĂLIMANI MOUNTAINS NATIONAL PARK*





Lucian Sătmărean​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mehedinți Mountains*

*MEHEDINȚI MOUNTAINS* 





 MEHEDINTI 2015-165 by Dan666666, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*October frost on Bicăjel Valley*

*OCTOBER FROST ON BICĂJEL VALLEY*






Frost and Sun by kirandulo, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Oltenian Plain in Olt County*

*OLTENIAN PLAIN IN OLT COUNTY*






Early Spring - District Slatina (Romania) by jacobo cabrera, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Turda Gorges, Trascău Mountains*

*TURDA GORGES, TRASCĂU MOUNTAINS*







Untitled by Remicade, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Poiana Brașov Resort*

*POIANA BRAȘOV RESORT*






DSC_4183-png by Victor Silaghi, on Flickr




[


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Slatina Monastery, Stânișoara Mountains, Moldavia*

*SLATINA MONASTERY, STÂNIȘOARA MOUNTAINS, MOLDAVIA*






Large fortified complex built in 1553-1564.



Slatina - Bucovina Monastery by Constantin Florea, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube and Măcin Mountains near Galați*

*DANUBE AND MĂCIN MOUNTAINS NEAR GALAȚI*






The ship was also built on Damen Galați Shipyard



finestudioart.esy.es​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Reformed church in Reghin / Szászrégen, Mureș County, Transylvania*

*REFORMED CHURCH IN REGHIN / SZÁSZRÉGEN, MUREȘ COUNTY, TRANSYLVANIA*





Service at the Hungarian Calvin church in Reghin. The Reformed believers represent the second largest religious group among the Hungarian people in both Hungary and Transylvania. In Romania, 701,077 people, mostly Hungarian and representing 3,15% of the country's population, follow the Calvin faith.
The Calvin church in Reghin was built a a Catholic church around 1246 and completely rebuilt in 1910.

Reformed in Transylvania



Csaba Balázs​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*SOVATA / SZOVÁTA SPA, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*






The area has been mined by the Romans for salt in the neighbour village Praid, then in the Middle Ages the mining activities continued. At Praid, the old wells were filled with precipitation and other water over time and in this way the first salt lakes appeared. The first inhabitants settled in Sovata in 1578. The first spa was built in the middle of the 19th century. In 1901 it was opened a bathing resort.




120 /2014 by Mihai-ela, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*MOGOȘOAIA PALACE*








Mogosoaia Castel in the sunset by [email protected], on Flickr




[/QUOTE]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cerna Valley*

*CERNA VALLEY* 





Lucian Sătmărean​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lake Razelm*

*LAKE RAZELM*






Fotografii si Filmari Aeriene Tulcea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Red Lake*

*RED LAKE*







Red Lake (Gyilkos tó) -3 by Otto Gal, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ensamble of abbots and abbeses of Bukovina at Moldovița Monastery*

*ENSAMBLE OF ABBOTS AND ABBESSES OF BUKOVINA, AT MOLDOVIȚA MONASTERY*






The exterior frescoes of the church were created in 1537.
From the number of abbots and abbeses in photo, you can realize there are 42 monasteries in Bukovina. Several of them though, are not historical but contemporary founded monasteries.
In Romania, there are 631 Orthodox monasteries in which live 3,500 monks and 5,000 nuns. Here is a list with all these monasteries and their year of fondation, as well as links to their Wikipedia pages.



basilica.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cernavodă Bridge, Dobruja*

*CERNAVODĂ BRIDGE, DOBRUJA*






Built in 1895



Zebil de Dobrogea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*CONSTANȚA*





Claboo Media​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Harghita / Hargita Mountains*

*HARGHITA / HARGITA MOUNTAINS*







One eyed fox in the woods by szabolcs marci, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*TISMANA MONASTERY, GORJ COUNTY, OLTENIA*






Toaca (wooden or metallic plate sounded during or before services) from 1840





Mănăstirea Tismana, Gorj by Secetă Denisa, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Somewhere in Banat*

*SOMEWHERE IN BANAT*





Petre Dalea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*ALBA IULIA / GYULAFEHÉRVÁR / KARLSBURG*






Fashion event in front of the Third Gate, the finest gate of the Vauban fortress (built between 1715-1738), decorated with moumental statues.



tiutiualexandra.wordpress.com​










More photos:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Agapia monastic village*

*AGAPIA MONASTIC VILLAGE*






Home to 400 nuns, possibly the largest monastery in Europe





DSCF0550 by Vincentiu Cica, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dobrovăț Monastery, Iași County, Molavia*

*DOBROVĂȚ MONASTERY, IAȘI COUNTY, MOLDAVIA*






The big church (in photo) was built in 1504 and painted in 1527-1530. The small church was built in 1607, the walls in 17th century, the bell tower in 1743.


Carmen Laura 1 2​



















[/QUOTE]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Doftana Valley, Prahova Subcarpathians, Muntenia*

*DOFTANA VALLEY, PRAHOVA SUBCARPATHIANS, MUNTEIA*







This is how most of Romania is, even the flat, plain areas: a paradise for hikers, where at every turn you discover something exciting, either a natural beauty, or a historical or ethnographic hidden treasure. The nature, full of live everywhere, makes the trip pleasantful and never boring. Myself, I hiked more than 1,000 km through all types of landforms and landscapes, from the "endless" plains and steppes to the hills and the maze of mountain valleys, through villages, time forgotten hamlets and even through cities (approaching a city by foot is an interesting experience) and everywhere I experienced the above said thing.





DS_20151030_3836338 by Diana Serban, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cozla Mountain, Piatra Neamț city*

*COZLA MOUNTAIN, PIATRA NEAMȚ CITY*





Like the city of Brașov, Piatra Neamț sits in the immediate vicinity of the forested mountains. A gondola track cross the entire city and then climbs the Cozla Mountain, 670 m high, a peripheric massif of Stânișoara Mountains. On Cozla, beside the finest panorama of the city, there is a ski resort.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Reformed church in Huedin / Bánffyhunyad, Land of Călata, Transylvania*

*REFORMED CHURCH IN HUEDIN / BÁNFFYHUNYAD, LAND OF CĂLATA, TRANSYLVANIA*






The Reformed (Hungarian Calvinist) church was built in 13th century as a Catholic church. The ceiling is divided in 23 painted cassetess created in 1772, a type of work specific for 17-18th century Hungarian art. 
Huedin (5,518 Romanians, 3,067 Hungarians, 847 Roma) is the main settlement and center of Land of Călata / Kalotaszeg ethnographic zone, which extends in both Transylvania and Crișana.





Untitled by Márton Gazsó Martos, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Peleș Castle, Sinaia*

*PELEȘ CASTLE, SINAIA *







Peleș Castle in Fall by J R, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Upper Mureș Nature Park*

*DEFILE OF UPPER MUREȘ NATURE PARK*





Csaba Balázs​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tăsna Gorges, Domogled - Cerna Valley National Park*

*TĂSNA GORGES, DOMOGLED - CERNA VALLEY NATIONAL PARK*






Tăsna River is an eastern side tributary of Cerna, springing and flowing through Mehedinți Mountains. The gorges, 3 km long, are possibly the wildest in Romania, with black pines hanging from the walls of hundred meters abbyses. The river marked the border between Hungary and Wallachia.
For getting a sense of the scale, notice the people on a path in the center - right area of the photo.




Cheile Tasnei by Levente Nuber, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului National Park*

*PIATRA CRAIULUI NATIONAL PARK*




Florin Ichim​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Topolog Valley near Sălătrucu, Argeș County, Muntenia*

*TOPOLOG VALLEY NEAR SĂLĂTRUCU, ARGEȘ COUNTY, MUNTENIA*





Făgăraș Mountains




ROM_2010_133_etapa3 by Lubos Seidl, on Flickr


----------



## modestman (Feb 1, 2015)

Epic landscapes.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Saint Ann Crater Lake, Harghita Mountains*

Thank you, Modestman!




*SAINT ANN CRATER LAKE, HARGHITA MOUNTAINS*






Tusnad-7 by Mihály István, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Moieciu, Rucăr - Bran area*

*MOIECIU, RUCĂR - BRAN AREA*




Bogdan Comșa​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lake Razelm*

*LAKE RAZELM*




Barci in Delta Dunarii by Agentia de Dezvoltare Tulcea, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar / Темишвар*

*TIMIȘOARA / TEMESVÁR / TEMESWAR / ТЕМИШВАР*







Timisoara Piata Uniri Iarna by Levente Nuber, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bârgău Mountains*

*BÂRGĂU MOUNTAINS*





Cercetasii Dejeni​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dobruja*

*DOBRUJA*






Romania by andrea & hannachi, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Semenic - Caraș Gorges National Park*

*SEMENIC - CARAȘ GORGES NATIONAL PARK*








The park has a surface of 361 km². Situated in Semenic and Anina Mountains, the specific of this park is the lush vegetation, the great biodiversity and high quality of primeval ecosystems. There have been identified 1,086 plant species and there is a rich population of carnivores: bear, fox, lynx, otter, marten, badger, wildcat, but also wild pigs, carpathian deer, deer, birds: golden eagle, peregrine falcon, common buzzard, red kite, white-throated dipper and northern goshawk. Almost all the forests are prehistorical and there are many trees of monumental size, creating a stunning effect. Here is the biggest prehistorical beech forest in Europe, extending on around 50 km². There are many karst phenomena, including many caves with healthy bat populations.






Fabulous aerial video




















IMAG0482 by Đuređ Beul, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Near Bistra village, foothills of Ceahlău Massif, Moldavia*

*NEAR BISTRA VILLAGE, FOOTHILLS OF CEAHLĂU MASSIF, MOLDAVIA*





Alex Ionuț Husariu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The paradise, in 4k resolution: Transalpina Highway*

*THE PARADISE, IN 4K RESOLUTION: TRANSALPINA HIGHWAY*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Șona / Schienen (Schönau) / Szépmező, Târnava Mică Valley, Transylvania*

*ȘONA / SCHIENEN (SCHÖNAU) / SZÉPMEZŐ, TÂRNAVA MICĂ VALLEY, TRANSYLVANIA*






The locality was part of Târnava Mică Comitatus, with the capital at Cetatea de Baltă. A Saxon village, in 1910 the population make up was 1,074 Germans, 335 Romanians and 21 Hungarians. In 2002, there were 1,054 Romanians, 83 Roma, 51 Hungarians and 27 Germans. 
On a height in the middle of the village, with a good view over the valley, is the peasant stronghold, which in photo appears on the left. Much modified in 18-19th centuries, some parts preserves the aspect from 15th century church and surrounding walls.




Cito Drăgan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

*BUCHAREST BY ME*







Bălcescu Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta Biosphere Reserve*

*DANUBE DELTA BIOSPHERE RESERVE*




Mal la Dunare by Agentia de Dezvoltare Tulcea, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Arbore Church, Bukovina*

*ARBORE CHURCH, BUKOVINA*





Built in 1502 and painted in 1503-1504.



iha.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Man in nature*

*MAN IN NATURE*




"Man in nature" is at its basis, a collection of images from different projects The Brothers M had over the year 2015 and it Introduces some of Romania's most iconic images in some of Europe's last wild places: the Danube Delta & the Carpathian Mountains. 




144976608​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Plateau*

*BUCEGI PLATEAU*






The path goes at over 2,000 m elevation. Maximum height of Bucegi Mountains is 2,505 m.



Adrian Botescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Măcin Mountains*

*MĂCIN MOUNTAINS *





claudiasofron.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Medicine University and Cotroceni Neighborhood, Bucharest*

*MEDICINE UNIVERSITY AND COTROCENI NEIGHBORHOOD, BUCHAREST*






The Palace of the Medicine University was built in 1902



Via București​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hosman / Hultsmänjen (holzmengen), Hârtibaciu Plateau, Transylvania*

*HOSMAN / HULTSMÄNJEN (HOLZMENGEN), HÂRTIBACIU PLATEAU, TRANSYLVANIA*





In the center of the village, on the higher point, can be noticed the peasant stronghold, staying on the highest point of the settlement. The construction of the church began in 1275. In 15-16th centuries, two rings of walls were built around the church.
In the backdrop, the mirific sight of the Făgăraș Mountains, 70 km long.





Hosman, Romania by Andrei Dragomir, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rapids on Buzău River, downstream Nehoiu town*

*RAPIDS ON BUZĂU RIVER, DOWNSTREAM NEHOIU TOWN*






Much of its upper valley, Buzău crosses through mountains built in sandstones, whose oblique stratigraphy has created picturesque rapids in many places.





Downstream by Adi Adi, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Salt mountain in Praid / Parajd, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*SALT MOUNTAIN IN PRAID / PARAJD, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA
*





The salt mountain in Praid is a nature reserve of national importance. Here are the largest salt deposits in Europe, goind deep 2.7 - 3 km. In horizontal plane, it covers a surface with a diameter of 1.2 - 1.4 km. The River Corund has crossed the salt mountain since Late Quaternary (0.5–1.0 million years ago). The river has created salt gorges and associated salt karst phenomena. On mountain grows halophile vegetation, specific for salty environments.




Salt Mountain-Praid by Adi Adi, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Buila - Vânturarița National Park*

*BUILA - VÂNTURARIȚA NATIONAL PARK*






mohicanmohican​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cerna Valley*

*CERNA VALLEY*




petcudapet.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iron Gates Nature Park*

*IRON GATES NATURE PARK*




Danube Canyons Fall by peradrian1, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Comana Nature Park*

*COMANA NATURE PARK*






And the sun will set for you ... by Robert Gabriel M, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sinaia*

*SINAIA*







Sinaia by Robert Gabriel M, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Agapia Veche Hermitage, Stânișoara Mountains, Moldavia*

*AGAPIA VECHE HERMITAGE, STÂNIȘOARA MOUNTAINS, MOLDAVIA*







The original site of Agapia Monastery, situated 2 km from it, surrounded by thick forests. A hermitage was built in 14th century under the leadership of a hermit called Agapie, since the name. Over centuries, the church was rebuilt in wood or stone several times, after being destroyed by landslides. The present edifice dates from 1994. The wooden bell tower (not in photo) is the only old building, from 17th century.



doxologia.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Oldest house in Sighișoara / Schäsbrich (Schäßburg)*

*OLDEST HOUSE IN SIGHIȘOARA / SCHÄSBRICH (SCHÄßBURG)*





The yellow building is the oldest house in city, dating from 15th century (only the ground floor). It is falsely promoted as "dracula's birth house" (Țepeș was not even born in Sighișoara) and visited by hundreds of thousands of foreign tourists, together with Bran Castle promoted as "dracula castle" (another place where Țepeș never set foot), through the so-called "dracula tours" organised trips. But apparently everybody is happy, both the tour operators and the uneducated tourists, as well as the irresponsable local and central authorities who make nothing to stop this lie.
A scientific article about the place where Țepeș was born can be read here (in Romanian).





Romania (27) by Nca Ncu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Densuș, Land of Hațeg, Transylvania*

*DENSUȘ, LAND OF HAȚEG, TRANSYLVANIA*





The enigmatic church was finished in 13th century, when the characteristic Romanesque tower was built. The main body may be older, as many believe, or just 13th century as well. It was built with spolia from neighbour Ulpia Traiana Sarmisegetusa, capital of Roman Dacia. Inside, the roof is supported by four pillars that are former Roman stellae.
The paintings date from 1443. They have been covered during a period when the church belonged to the Protestant (Hungarian Calvinist) faith. 
The church was one of the several foundations of Romanian knyazes (rural noblemen) in Hațeg, the area where the oldest extant churches built by Romanians are found (several of them dating from 13th century). 




Densus by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Choral Temple, Bucharest*

*CHORAL TEMPLE, BUCHAREST*





The Choral Temple is a synagogue built in 1855- 1857. Architecturally, is a copy of Vienna's Leopoldstadt-Tempelgasse Great Synagogue. Is the biggest synagogue in Bucharest and one of the few still in use in Romania.



patriarhia.rO​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Jiu National Park*

* DEFILE OF JIU NATIONAL PARK*





Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Latorița Valley*

*LATORIȚA VALLEY*







petcudapet.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

*RARĂU MOUNTAINS*






Untitled by Eduard Praglowski, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sânzieni / Kézdiszentlélek, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*SÂNZIENI / KÉZDISZENTLÉLEK, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*



Visit Háromszék​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dâmbovicioara*

*DÂMBOVICIOARA*




At grandparents by tymo49, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ruins of Roman Apulum inside Alba Iulia Fortress*

*RUINS OF ROMAN APULUM INSIDE THE ALBA IULIA FORTRESS*






Apulum was the biggest city in Roman Dacia, bigger even than the capital of the province. It had a population similar in size with the city's present population: 60,000.




Alba Iulia Castle, Romania by capreoara K, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Near Predeal Resort*

*NEAR PREDEAL RESORT*






Three Fir Trees by Cristian Constantin, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Parliament Palace, Bucharest*

*PARLIAMENT PALACE, BUCHAREST*






The ceiling of A. I. Cuza Hall (also known as "Ballroom Hall"), the second biggest room in the palace - 2,040 m² - and the tallest - 20 m. The room is symmetrically placed in the main axis of the building and is the only access to the large, official loggia toward the 3.5 km long, 90 m wide Union Boulevard that starts from this point.





IMG_1742 by Marius R., on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Șureanu Mountains*

*ȘUREANU MOUNTAINS*





petcudapet.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sadova, Bukovina*

*SADOVA, BUKOVINA*





Footbridge Crossing Râu Moldova (Moldova River) - Câmpulung Moldovenesc, Jud. Suceava, Romania by Wayne W G, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tropaeum Traiani*

*TROPAEUM TRAIANI*







Tropaeum Traiani bokeh by Gabriel, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Gura Teghii, Buzău Mountains, Muntenia*

*GURA TEGHII, BUZĂU MOUNTAINS, MUNTENIA*







DSC_0710 by Cédric SCHLENIUS, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*PORT OF MĂCIN AT DANUBE, DOBRUJA*





Măcin is a town with a population of 8,245, of which 2.5% Muslims. It appeared near the ancient Arrubium, a settlement founded by Celts, that later became Dacian and then a Roman castrum. For the later period, is is one of the possible locations of the disappeared town of Vicina, the most important locality in medieval Dobruja at one point.
The area is very beautiful, Măcin being located inside the Danube's bend. On one side is the river, on other side are the magically - looking red stone Măcin Mountains. Across the marshy Danube is the city of Brăila and farther, Galați.




DSC_0432 by Cédric SCHLENIUS, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Năeni, Buzău Subcarpathians, Muntenia*

*NĂENI, BUZĂU SUBCARPATHIANS, MUNTENIA*







Naeni, BZ, Romania by Lucian Marin, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Constanța - promenade by the sea*

* CONSTANȚA - PROMENADE BY THE SEA*







The recently reintroduced kiosks imitate the ones built around 1900 and removed with some later ocasion.




Walking in twilight by tymo49, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*University Square, Bucharest*

*UNIVERSITY SQUARE, BUCHAREST*





Is the geographical center, the main transportation hub and the cultural heart of the city





Piata Universitatii 001 by Cristian Constantin, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Buzioru, Buzău Mountains, Muntenia*

*BUZIORU, BUZĂU MOUNTAINS, MUNTENIA*

IMG_0601-spre Bozioru, de la Colti 23 aug. by Zonel VASILIU, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Pătrăuți, Bukovina*

*PĂTRĂUȚI, BUKOVINA*







Church built in 1487 and painted inside in the same year and on the outside walls during the rule of Petru Rareș (1527-1538 and 1541-1546).




Church of Exhaltation of the Holy Cross - Pătrăuţi, Jud. Suceava, Romania by Wayne W G, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iron Gates I dam*

*IRON GATES I DAM*





Iron Gates Dam by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Păltiniș Resort, Cindrel Mountains, Transylvania*

*PĂLTINIȘ RESORT, CINDREL MOUNTAINS, TRANSYLVANIA*







Paltinis, Romania by capreoara K, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Museum of Roman Apulum, Alba Iulia*

*MUSEUM OF ROMAN APULUM, ALBA IULIA *






_In situ_ conservation of a part o the ruins of the Roman city.
Apulum was the biggest city in Roman Dacia with a population similar in size with the city's present population: 60,000.




Alba Iulia Castle, Romania by capreoara K, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciumârna Pass, Bukovina*

*CIUMÂRNA PASS, BUKOVINA*






The pass crosses Obcina Mare Massif, part of Obcinele Bucovinei Mountains, linking Moldovița and Sucevița villages.




DSC_5783p by Milan Tvrdy, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Secu Monastery, Vânători - Neamț Nature Park, Moldavia*

*SECU MONASTERY, VÂNĂTORI - NEAMȚ NATURE PARK, MOLDAVIA*







Large fortified complex built in 1602 remotely in the depth of the forests of Stânișoara Mountains





Secu monastery by Carol, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tihuța Pass*

*TIHUȚA PASS*





Connecting Transylvania and Bukovina and going between Călimani and Bârgău Mountains




Transylvania by j.marcetic, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The fortress of Turnu Severin, seen from Danube*

*THE FORTRESS OF TURNU SEVERIN, SEEN FROM DANUBE*






It was an important medieval settlement, seat of the Banat of Severin, a duchy that in its early history (13th century) changed hands between the Kingdom of Hungary and Oltenian rulers.





2015-032152 by Wayne Hopkins, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Heroes Cross, Bucegi Mountains*

*HEROES CROSS, BUCEGI MOUNTAINS*





Heroes Cross is a monument built between 1926 and 1928 on Caraiman Peak at an altitude of 2,291 m. With 39 m total height, the monument is the tallest summit cross in the world situated at such an altitude, as recognized in 2014 by Guinness World Records.



Bogdan Comșa​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

*FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS*





Catalin Grigoriu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Around the Red Lake, Bicaz Gorges - Hășmaș National Park*

*AROUND THE RED LAKE, BICAZ GORGES - HĂȘMAȘ NATIONAL PARK*




Raluca Buzoianu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Craiova, capital of Oltenia*

*CRAIOVA, CAPITAL OF OLTENIA*






IMG_9453 by Marius R., on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Jiu National Park*

* DEFILE OF JIU NATIONAL PARK*





Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Apuseni Nature Park*

*APUSENI NATURE PARK*






Cave by Maruseru, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului National Park*

*PIATRA CRAIULUI NATIONAL PARK*







Take a moment by Maruseru, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Pârvești Monastery, Vaslui County, Moldavian Plateau*

*PÂRVEȘTI MONASTERY, VASLUI COUNTY, MOLDAVIAN PLATEAU*






Established in 1666, the hermitage had a wooden church that deteriorated and in 1816-1820 was built the present wooden church and the wooden bell tower.
As you can see, Moldavian Plateau is not a barren and desolate place, as some may think when looking on the map.


 See previous post with the monastery 




V​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cernavodă Bridges*

*CERNAVODĂ BRIDGES*





Second ground: Anghel Saligny Bridge, opened in 1895. In front of it, the new bridge, opened in 1987.
The bridges cross only a part of Danube, the Ostrov Branch, the other part - the Borcea Branch - is crossed by a smaller pair of bridges at Fetești, 18 km westward from Cernavodă, built also one in 1895 and one in 1987.



Alexandru George​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Șurdești, Land of Chioar, Northwest Romania*

*ȘURDEȘTI, LAND OF CHIOAR, NORDWEST ROMANIA*






Wooden church built in 1766.



travelpast50.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Transylvania seen from Transfăgărășan Highway*

*TRANSYLVANIA SEEN FROM TRANSFĂGĂRĂȘAN HIGHWAY*






The lights of a miriad of villages and towns spread toward the horizon. In clear days, the view fom the top of Făgăraș Mountains goes as far as 200 km, across the entire Transylvanian Plateau, up to northern Eastern Carpathians, like Țibleș Mountains or Ceahlău Massif.




Alexandru George​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Orthodox Cathedral, Sibiu*

*ORTHODOX CATHEDRAL, SIBIU*





The Holy Trinity Cathedral is the seat of the Romanian Orthodox Archbishop of Sibiu and Metropolitan of Transylvania. It was built in the style of a Byzantine basilica, inspired by Hagia Sophia, with the main spires influenced by Transylvanian church architecture and Baroque elements. Work, coordinated by city architect Iosif Schussnig, began in 1902 and was finished in 1904, when the copper roof was done. The plan, by Virgil Nagy and Iosif Kamner of Budapest, was chosen from among designs submitted by 31 mainly Austrian and Hungarian architects. Eight nearby houses had to be demolished, as well as the little Greek church built in 1797-1799 that had heretofore served as a cathedral. The cathedral is 53 m long and 25 m wide in the centre, the dome 24 m high (34 m on the exterior) and 15 m in diameter, while the spires are 43 m high.



ziarullumina.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube (Ostrov Branch) floodplain forest near Rasova, Dobruja*

*DANUBE (OSTROV BRANCH) FLOODPLAIN FOREST NEAR RASOVA, DOBRUJA*






18 km upstream of Cernavodă



Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Trail to Urlătoarea Waterfall, Bucegi Mountains*

*TRAIL TO URLĂTOAREA WATERFALL, BUCEGI MOUNTAINS*







Bustenia, Transylvania, Romania by Minerva Galvañ, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*University Square, Bucharest*

*UNIVERSITY SQUARE, BUCHAREST*






Piata Universitatii 002 by Cristian Constantin, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Precista fortified church, Galați*

*PRECISTA FORTIFIED CHURCH, GALAȚI*






Built between 1643 - 1647 



Mihai Scotnotis​














[/QUOTE]


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Awesome pics bro. The architectural pics are truly stunning. Romania has beautiful forests. Keep them coming.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bran / Törzburg Castle And Village*

Thank you Zorro for comment, watching and liking!




*BRAN / TÖRZBURG CASTLE AND VILLAGE*





In 2014, the castle was visited by 650,000 tourists, mostly (63%) foreigners, generating the highest revenues of a touristic objective in Romania.



Alexandru George
​






















If you think you have seen everything in respect of aerials of Bran, watch this video


145866932​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Secu Monastery, Vânători - Neamț Nature Park, Moldavia*

*SECU MONASTERY, VÂNĂTORI - NEAMȚ NATURE PARK, MOLDAVIA*




doxologia.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vidraru Reservoir, Poenari Castle & Romanian Air Forces*

*VIDRARU RESERVOIR, POENARI CASTLE & ROMANIAN AIR FORCES*






The castle, which is visible on top of a rock behind the dam, was built in 14-15th centuries above the extremely wild & deep Argeș Gorges. The forests are packed with bears.



Bogdan Pop​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*DANUBE DELTA *





casadacilor.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Călugăra Monastery, Banat*

*CĂLUGĂRA MONASTERY, BANAT*






Built in 1858, it is situated in the wild and beautiful mountains of Anina, surrounded by tall stone walls and cliffs covered in the primeval forests of Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park.




vlaico69.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Probota Monastery, Suceava County, Moldavia*

*PROBOTA MONASTERY, SUCEAVA COUNTY, MOLDAVIA*







The fortified complex was built in 1530 as main foundation and resting place for Petru Rareș and his family. He was Moldavia's greatest 16th century ruler. 





Probota - Bucovina - Romania "Monastero" by Fabrizio LUCCHESE, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Corvin Castle in Hunedoara / Vajdahunyad, Transylvania*

*CORVIN CASTLE IN HUNEDOARA / VAJDAHUNYAD, TRANSYLVANIA*













Gabriel Tănase​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Horezu Monastery*

*HOREZU MONASTERY*





1692



The Horezu Monastery by Scott Newman, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cluj Napoca*

*CLUJ NAPOCA*





cluj night pano by Surducan Cosmin, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hațeg town, Hunedoara County, Transylvania*

*HAȚEG TOWN, HUNEDOARA COUNTY, TRANSYLVANIA*






Hateg 25 by Marian Curelaru, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Giumalău Mountains*

*GIUMALĂU MOUNTAINS*





Bogdan Vasilescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Caracău Viaduct, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*CARACĂU VIADUCT, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*






Built initially in stone and opened in 1897 by the Austrian - Hungarian administration, was destroyed during WW1 and rebuilt in 1946 in reinforced concrete. Is the tallest, widest and most spectacular viaduct in Romania, having a lenght of 264 m and a depth of 64 m. It connects Transylvania and Moldavia through Ghimeș Pass.




Digitalbild by Jan vdBk, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Reeds at Lake Razelm*

*REEDS AT LAKE RAZELM*





Danube Delta, of whose complex of ecosystems the Razelm Lagoons are part, is the largest expanse of reed beds in the world: the reeds only cover 2,400 km² from the total surface of 5,165 km².




vadu, 2015 by Cristian Alexe, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bicaz Gorges - Hășmaș National Park*

*BICAZ GORGES - HĂȘMAȘ NATIONAL PARK*





In photo is some river, other than Bicaz, from the park. Possibly Bicăjel or Șugău.


Ismail Serhat​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Valea Viilor / Wormloch (Wurmloch), Seat of Mediaș, Saxon Transylvania*

*VALEA VIILOR / WORMLOCH (WURMLOCH), SEAT OF MEDIAȘ, SAXON TRANSYLVANIA
* 





The church was built in 14th century and fortified in early 16th century.



 Valea Viilor, Romania by Ranko Veuger, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Horezu Monastery*

*HOREZU MONASTERY*







Note4_2015-05-07_Nordul_Olteniei_07_mai_2015_20150507_135545.jpg by dariejoean, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Probota, Suceava County, Moldavia*

*PROBOTA, SUCEAVA COUNTY, MOLDAVIA*







IR1765 trece statia Probota h. by electrica023, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Orthodox church in Rimetea / Torockó, Trascău Mountains, Transylvania*

*ORTHODOX CHURCH IN RIMETEA / TOROCKÓ, TRASCĂU MOUNTAINS, TRANSYLVANIA*






The church was built in 1936 for the Romanian population, minoritary (13%) in this village which is majoritary Hungarian and of Unitarian faith (76%).



Alexandru George​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Pângărați Monastery, Neamț County, Moldavia*

*PÂNGĂRAȚI MONASTERY, NEAMȚ COUNTY, MOLDAVIA*





Established in 1460 as a wooden skete, will be rebuilt in stone in 1560. The old church dates from that year. The bell tower (in photo) was added in 1642. The new church is contemporary.



romanianturism.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Câmpulung Muscel, Muntenia*

*CÂMPULUNG MUSCEL, MUNTENIA*






Muscelpedia​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube near Brăila*

*DANUBE NEAR BRĂILA*








Romania by andrea & hannachi, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Catholic cathedral, Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár / Karlsburg*

*CATHOLIC CATHEDRAL, ALBA IULIA / GYULAFEHÉRVÁR / KARLSBURG*







Considered by some art historians the most precious architectural monument in Romania, the cathedral is also the longest church in country: 83 m. The width is 38 m and the height 19 m.
The foundations of a parochial church from middle of 10th century have been found under the present one, making it the oldest church in Transylvania and the oldest extant church in Romania. In 1009, the bishopric of Transylvania was founded here and the transversal naves of the present church were built. Partly destroyed during the 1241 Mongol invasion, it will be rebuilt in 1246-1291 in present form, in a transitional Romanesque - Gothic style. In 1512, a fine Renaissance chapel was added, joining the exterior wall of the cathedral (the chapel can be seen beyond the first wagoon in photo).




Alexandru George​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*New Saint john Monastery, Suceava, Bukovina*

*NEW SAINT JOHN MONASTERY, SUCEAVA, BUKOVINA*






The monastery was built in 1522 as metropolitan cathedral of Moldavia, after the Mirăuți Church (situated some hundreds m away), which previously was used as cathedral, was damaged by a fire. Between 1522-1677 the establishment functioned as Metropolitanate of entire Moldavia, which then moved to Iași. Presently, is the seat of the Archbishopric of Bukovina. The present complex includes the church built in 1522 and painted in the same year, the chapel from 1629, the bell tower from 1589, the Abbot House and cells from 19th century. 



The monastery is dedicated to New St. John, a Greek commerciant from Trebizond (now in Turkey), who was martyred around the year 1330 by the Tatars from Cetatea Albă (now Bilhorod-Dnistrovskyi in Ukraine). In 1402 his relicts where brought in Suceava and since then was the patron saint of Moldavia for several centuries and remains the patron of Suceava city. 





Monastery of St John the New, Suceava by Scott Newman, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Buziaș / Bad Busiasch / Buziásfürdő Spa, Banat*

*BUZIAȘ / BAD BUSIASCH / BUZIÁSFÜRDŐ SPA, BANAT*






A Roman settlement called Ahibis existed here in antiquity. The medieval locality is certified in 14th century. The mineral waters were first used in 1811. The first resort facilities were built in 1816. In 1907, mineral water factory is built. Until the 1940s, the Romanian and German populations were relatively equal, ~40% each one, the remaining consisting of Hungarians. Presently, there is a population of 7,023, 87% Romanians.
The most characteristic and unique feature of the spa are the wooden - covered promenades in Turkish style, with a lenght of 512 m, built in 1856 - 1875 and situated amidst a dendrological park. Similar promenades exist only at Karlovy Vary and Baden-Baden.



Dragoș Zaharescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Zbuciumatu Waterfall, Făgăraș Mountains*

*ZBUCIUMATU WATERFALL, FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS*





One of the big and spectacular waterfalls from these mountains (together with Bâlea and Capra waterfalls), Zbuciumatu ("The Agitated One") is situated below the highest peak in Romania - Moldoveanu - and at the beginning of Valea Rea ("Bad Valley", see map), possibly the most majestic among the over 50 major valleys in Făgăraș.



mysecretromania.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Second courtyard of Polovragi Monastery, Gorj County, Oltenia*

*SECONDARY COURTYARD OF POLOVRAGI MONASTERY, GORJ COUNTY, OLTENIA*






The monastery has two adjoined courtyards, the old one (not in photo), where is the main church and most of the cells, the refectory etc and the newer one, in photo, with the Infirmary Church built in 1736.



Dragoș Zaharescu‎​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bicazu Ardelean, Neamț County, Transylvania*

*BICAZU ARDELEAN, NEAMȚ COUNTY, TRANSYLVANIA*






Alex Sabin Husariu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Curtea de Argeș Cathedral*

*CURTEA DE ARGEȘ CATHEDRAL*




Alexandru Staiu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Timișoara / Temesvár / Temeswar / Темишвар*

*TIMIȘOARA / TEMESVÁR / TEMESWAR / ТЕМИШВАР*






Alexandru Staiu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Near Peștera Muierilor (Women's Cave), Parâng Mountains*

*NEAR PEȘTERA MUIERILOR (WOMEN'S CAVE), PARÂNG MOUNTAINS*






vlaico69.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Țarcu Mountains*

*ȚARCU MOUNTAINS*






Linda Moțoiu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Magheru Boulevard,Buharest*

*MAGHERU BOULEVARD, BUCHAREST*






Alberto Groșescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

*CIUCAȘ MOUNTAINS*






0187Ciucas_Himalaya Adventure_2015 by Himalaya Adventure, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*G\rbova Chalet, Baiului Mountains*

*GÂRBOVA CHALET, BAIULUI MOUNTAINS*




Ioan-Alexandru Alexandri​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat Mountains National Park, Romania*

* RETEZAT MOUNTAINS NATIONAL PARK*




oan-Alexandru Alexandri​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Galați*

*GALAȚI*





Ioan-Alexandru Alexandri​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Neamț*

*PIATRA NEAMȚ *





Eu Sunt Daniela​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*MĂCIN MOUNTAINS*





Ioan-Alexandru Alexandri​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Valea Uzei hamlet, Trascău Mountains*

*VALEA UZEI HAMLET, TRASCĂU MOUNTAINS*






A settlement with 42 inhabitants, one of the many similar across the Apuseni, hidden in the ocean of natural beauty. This one is better known because is situated near Râmeț Gorges.




Cosmin Berghean​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dintr-un Lemn Monastery, Vâlcea County, Oltenia*

*DINTR-UN LEMN MONASTERY, VÂLCEA COUNTY, OLTENIA*





The monastery's fortress, built in 1635



Dragoș Zaharescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Arbore Church, Bukovina*

*ARBORE CHURCH, BUKOVINA*





Built in 1502 and painted in 1503-1504.



romaniatourstore.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cluj Napoca / Kolozsvár*

*CLUJ NAPOCA / KOLOZSVÁR*







Cluj sunset by Alexandru Lates, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Slănic Salt Mine*

*SLĂNIC SALT MINE*






Salrom​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Nucet Monastery, Dâmbovița County, Muntenia*

*NUCET MONASTERY, DÂMBOVIȚA COUNTY, MUNTENIA*






Founded in 15th century, the church dates from around 1500 together with parts of the fortified cells. Original paintings from 1500 also survived inside the chuch. The monastery was the most important after Dealu in Dâmbovița area. Together with monasteries Dealu, Viforâta, Cobia and maybe others, Nucet was part of a ring of fortified centers around Târgoviște, the city that was capital of Wallachia between 1396 - 1714.
The name Nucet, meaning Walnut Grove, was also worn by Cozia Monastery in Oltenia, the word _cozia_ being the Cuman language equivalent for Nucet.





DSC_3682 by amdo38, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Gemănata Pit Hole, Apuseni Nature Park*

*GEMĂNATA PIT CAVE, APUSENI NATURE PARK*






It is situated on the forested karst plateau called Lumea Pierdută / Lost World, of an amazing wilderness. The plateau hides inside its depth an immense network of active caves / underground rivers. The access to this network is made through two pit caves (shafts, vertical caves), the most spectacular in Romania: Gemănata (64 m vertical depth) and Black Pit Cave (79 m vertical depth). Gemănata has a natural bridge above its mouth, separating it in two cavities. The vertical is interrupted at 40 m by a platform with logs and ice.
The video shows both the lush jungle that covers the plateau and the fascinant underground world.

















prinlumepringanduri.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Beiuș, Bihor County, Crișana*

*BEIUȘ, BIHOR COUNTY, CRIȘANA*






The town (population 10,667, 6% Hungarians, 2% Roma etc) is situated in a depression crossed by Crișul Negru River. It was capital of the medieval Beiuș Comitatus and presently is the geographic and cultural center of Land of Beiuș, the most representative ethnographic zone from Western Romania. 
Naturally, the area is hilly, making the transition between Apuseni Mountains and the Pannonian Plain.



bihorinimagini.ro​


----------



## Bredausbredaus (Nov 20, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Zlatița / Златица, Serbian monastery in Banat*

*ZLATIȚA / ЗЛАТИЦА, SERBIAN MONASTERY IN BANAT*






Is one of the three Serbian monasteries situated around Baziaș, near the Serbian border, in the point where the Danube enters the territory of Romania. Zlatița Monastery is believed to exist since 13th century. The ruins of a 15th century monastic complex are visible near the present one. The buildings of the 15th century lasted until late 18th century, when started to ruin, after their abandonment. The present monastery was built in 1760-1772.
In Romania there are officially 22,518 Serbs and there are eight Serbian monasteries, all of them in Banat.
Photo is taken during a visit by a Serbian bishop from Montenegro. The children are Serbs from villages around, which contain a mixed population, Serbian and Romanian.




basilica.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

*BUCHAREST BY ME*






Saints' Church (1728) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lighthouse at Sulina, Danube Delta*

*LIGHTHOUSE AT SULINA, DANUBE DELTA *







Sulina branch, Danube by Costel Slincu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Kogălniceanu Square, Bucharest*

*KOGĂLNICEANU SQUARE, BUCHAREST*






Octav Drăgan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Gurahonț, Land of Zarand, Transylvania and Crișana*

*GURAHONȚ, LAND OF ZARAND, TRANSYLVANIA AND CRIȘANA*






Gurahonț is one of the main localities in Land of Zarand, an ethnographical - historical region shared between Transylvania and Crișana. 
Land of Zarand is situated on the northern slopes of Zarand Mountains and southern slopes of Codru - Moma Mountains. Its boundaries are not very precise, as historically, the limits of Zarand Comitatus have changed over time. 
You can read more about and see more photos of Zarand on the thread by our forumer Bogdy.





150811 IMGP6125a Gurahonţ (RO) by Gerard van Vliet, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dealu Ștefăniței viaducts, limit between Transylvania and Maramureș*

*DEALU ȘTEFĂNIȚEI VIADUCTS, LIMIT BETWEEN TRANSYLVANIA AND MARAMUREȘ*





60-1345-2 by 92Dragos, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Horezu Monastery*

*HOREZU MONASTERY*





reisgraag.nl​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

*CIUCAȘ MOUNTAINS*





Ioan-Alexandru Alexandri​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Enisala Stronghold and Razelm Lake*

*ENISALA STRONGHOLD AND RAZELM LAKE*







Under the blue ... by Andra Panduru, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Probota Monastery*

*PROBOTA MONASTERY, SUCEAVA COUNTY, MOLDAVIA*






The fortified complex was built in 1530 as main foundation and resting place for Petru Rareș and his family. He was Moldavia's greatest 16th century ruler. 



iha.fr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Slănic Monastery, Land of Muscel, Muntenia*

*SLĂNIC MONASTERY, LAND OF MUSCEL, MUNTENIA*





The monastery is situated in a clearing, surrounded by uninhabited forests stretching on tens of km from north to south, in the foothills of Iezer - Păpușa Mountains.
It was mentioned as a hermitage in 1679, the oral tradition claiming that it dates from 15th century. The hermitage survived until 1805 when is abandoned, the wooden church being moved into Vlașca County (today Giurgiu County). In 1916 it was reestablished as a hermitage. The present church was consecrated in 1930.



iha.it​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat Mountains National Park*

* RETEZAT MOUNTAINS NATIONAL PARK*




ioanaax.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Arieșeni Ski Resort, Apuseni Nature Park, Transylvania*

*ARIEȘENI SKI RESORT, APUSENI NATURE PARK, TRANSYLVANIA*






mnjalx.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Neamț Monastery*

*NEAMȚ MONASTERY*





Silviu Cluci @ Doxologia.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bistrița / Bistritz seen from the tower of Luitheran church, , Transylvania*

*BISTRIȚA / BISTRITZ, SEEN FROM THE TOWER OF LUTHERAN CHURCH, TRANSYLVANIA*







The 75 m tall tower built in 1478-1544 is the tallest medieval structure in Romania. It replaced an older Romanesque tower. The present church was built between 14th century and 1520, also replacing a Romanesque church.





View of Bistrita from top of Lutheran Church by j.marcetic, on Flickr
















Music video filmed inside the church


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*DANUBE DELTA *






Danube Delta by Marco Fieber, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Șimleu Silvaniei / Szilágysomlyó, Sălaj County, Crișana*

*ȘIMLEU SILVANIEI / SZILÁGYSOMLYÓ, SĂLAJ COUNTY, CRIȘANA*
Coat of arms of
Báthory family








With a population of 16,066 (21% Hungarians, 9% Roma), Șimleu is the second largest settlement in Sălaj County, one of the smallest counties in Romania, both by surface and population. Certified in 1251, the town's history was linked with the one of Báthory family, which had their fief here, including the ancestral castle, partly preserved.




Simleu Silvaniei by Ady Negrean, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Botoșani, Moldavia*

*BOTOȘANI, MOLDAVIA*






Botoșani (population 106,847) is the capital of homonimous county, in the northeast extremity of Romania.





P1011647 by Malaimare Mihai Adrian, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Suzana Monastery, Prahova County, Muntenia*

*SUZANA MONASTERY, PRAHOVA COUNTY, MUNTENIA*







Established in 1740, present church from 1882. Situated on upper Teleajen Valley, which marks the limit between the wild, densely forested Grohotiș and Tătaru Mountains.





Note3_2014-03-22_Valea_Teleajenului_22_mar_2014_20140322_143730.jp by dariejoean, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bethlen Castle in Criș / Keresd, Sighișoara Comitatus, Transylvania*

*BETHLEN CASTLE IN CRIȘ / KERESD, SIGHIȘOARA COMITATUS, TRANSYLVANIA*







This was a Romanian & German village, in 1910 there were 388 Romanians, 157 Saxons, 110 Roma and 32 Hungarians and in 2002 there were 410 Romanians, 153 Roma, 39 Saxons and 25 Hungarians. 
The Bethlen Castle is the finest Renaissance castle in Transylvania. The foundation took place around 1450 as a rectangular fortress with a courtyard. In 1559 the main residence - the building in photo - was remodeled in the present form. In 1675 were built the bastionary defences around. 
Presently, the renovation of the complex was halted because of legal disputes with the owners, the descendants of the Bethlens, who were retroceded their property after 1990.





Undergoing renovations by Raoul Pop, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bujoreni Kula, Vâlcea County, Oltenia*

*BUJORENI KULA, VÂLCEA COUNTY, OLTENIA*






Built at the beginning of 19th century by boyar Bujoreanu, who also built the church found near it. In 1969-1974, around the kula have been moved traditional houses from villages in Vâlcea County, here being created the Museum of Vâlcea Village.
Bujoreni is a former village in the north of Râmnicu Vâlcea (capital of Vâlcea County), now administratively part of the city.



circuitinvalcea.ro​






















Oltenian folklore filmed inside the museum and in front of the kula


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sovata / Szováta steam train, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*SOVATA / SZOVÁTA STEAM TRAIN, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*






The railway between Târgu Mureș and Praid was opened in 1915 and was closed in 1997. In 2011 a private company has started to operate on 14 km of the old railway, between the “increasingly popular health resort” of Sovata and Câmpu Cetății.





150805 IMGP6055 Săcădat (RO) by Gerard van Vliet, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Foothills of Ceahlău Massif*

*FOOTHILLS OF CEAHLĂU MASSIF*





Sam Sara​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Union Boulevard, Bucharest*

*UNION BOULEVARD, BUCHAREST*




Octav Drăgan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Câlcescu Hollow Reserve, Parâng Mountains*

*CÂLCESCU HOLLOW RESERVE, PARÂNG MOUNTAINS *






Situated at 2,200 m elevation, protects the area around Câlcescu, the biggest glacial lake in Parâng - 3 ha. The reserve extends on 200 ha.



Looking down over Devil's Cirque with the Birds' and Galcescu (lower) lakes by Erika Szabo, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat National Park*

* RETEZAT NATIONAL PARK*




ioanaax.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vaser Valley, Maramureș*

*VASER VALLEY, MARAMUREȘ*





Cristian Negoiță​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Galbenu Dam, Latorița Valley*

*GALBENU DAM, LATORIȚA VALLEY*






Built in 1974 at 1,038 m elevation, its purpose is to collect water and transport it through a 4 km long tunnel to Vidra Reservoir, going through the Latorița Mountains.



Cristian Negoiță​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Waiting the cable car at Bușteni*

*WAITING THE CABLE CAR AT BUȘTENI*






Cristina Blaga​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube near Brăila*

*DANUBE NEAR BRĂILA*





Cornelius Cornelius‎​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iași*

*IAȘI*






Panoramic view Moldova Mall by Florin, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brașov and Land of Bârsa Depression*

*BRAȘOV AND LAND OF BÂRSA DEPRESSION*






Seen from the road to Poiana Brașov Resort





Brasov At Night by Florin, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Corbii de Piatră cave hermitage, Land of Muscel, Muntenia*

*CORBII DE PIATRĂ CAVE HERMITAGE, LAND OF MUSCEL, MUNTENIA*





13th century


Corbii de Piatra f7 by dorin_hara, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Chirpăr / Kirchberg, Chair of Nocrich, Transylvania*

*CHIRPĂR / KIRCHBERG, CHAIR OF NOCRICH, TRANSYLVANIA*
Red = disappeared buildings







The village is situated on Hârtibaciu Plateau, which corresponds with the Saxon Chair of Nocrich (named so after its capital, Nocrich village on Hârtibaciu Valley). 
The present Lutheran church, initially a Catholic church, dates from 13th century. In 15-16th century the church was fortified, being surrounded by a wall and six towers. The six towers are now vanished. 
The village was majoritary Saxon up to 1990, since then most of them having emigrated to Germany.



Vlad Iosif​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Church of the Ascension, Bacău, Moldavia*

*CHURCH OF THE ASCENSION, BACĂU, MOLDAVIA*





One of the biggest church buildings in Romania, is still under construction. Dimensions: 67 x 37 m and 70 m tall.



Cristina Blaga​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

*CIUCAȘ MOUNTAINS*






Muntii Ciucas, ansamblu stincos din partea de est a muntelui. by Florin Dinescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cocoș Monastery, Dobruja*

*COCOȘ MONASTERY, DOBRUJA*






In 1679 a hermitage is mentioned here. The monastery was established in 1833. The present complex of cells, bell tower and church dates fom 19th - early 20th century.




Kali Ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Moldova Nouă Bay, Iron Gates Nature Park*

*MOLDOVA NOUĂ BAY, IRON GATES NATURE PARK*





With the silhouette of Golubac Fortress on the Serbian bank



Cristeanray Ray‎​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Apuseni Nature Park*

*APUSENI NATURE PARK*







Flowering Crocuses in the Apuseni National Park by Gábor Varga, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Sphynx, Bucegi Plateau*

*THE SPHYNX, BUCEGI PLATEAU*




Vlad Iosif​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Câmpulung Muscel*

*CÂMPULUNG MUSCEL*






Șubești Church, built in 1779



Muscelpedia​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

*BUCHAREST BY ME*





Nicolae Golescu Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sângeorz - Băi Spa, Bistrița Năsăud County, Transylvania*

*SÂNGEORZ - BĂI SPA, BISTRIȚA NĂSĂUD COUNTY, TRANSYLVANIA*






wooden house by a.claudiu.d, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Parâng Resort, Parâng Mountains*

*PARÂNG RESORT, PARÂNG MOUNTAINS *





Parâng Resort is a small resort on the northern side of the mountains, 15 km from Petroșani



Dragoș Dula​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Revolution Square, Bucharest*

*REVOLUTION SQUARE, BUCHAREST*





academieicenter.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Comana Nature Park*

*COMANA NATURE PARK*




Octav Dragan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hărman / Huntschprich (Honigberg), Land of Bârsa, Transylvania*

*HĂRMAN / HUNTSCHPRICH (HONIGBERG), LAND OF BÂRSA, TRANSYLVANIA*





The Evangelical (Saxon Lutheran) church was built around 1240 as a Catholic church in a style combining Romanesque and Cistercian elements. In 15th century the church was fortified, both by having its parts modified and by being surrounded by walls and towers.



Christian Chelu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Măcin Mountains*

*MĂCIN MOUNTAINS *





claudiasofron.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Manolea / Маныловка, Lipovan Russian village in Suceava County, Moldavia*

*MANOLEA / МАНЫЛОВКА, LIPOVAN RUSSIAN VILLAGE IN SUCEAVA COUNTY, MOLDAVIA*





Chronologically, here have been mentioned Lipovans on the territory of Romania for the second time, in 1740. Today, here live 726 Lipovans and 125 Romanians.
The Lipovans are an ethnic minority of Old Believers who left Russia in 18th century following religious persecutions and settled in Moldavian Principality, in Dobruja and Eastern Muntenia. According to the 2002 Romanian census there are a total of 35,791 Lipovans in Romania, of whom 21,623 living in Dobruja.



crlmanolea.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sângătin, Sibiu County, Transylvania*

*SÂNGĂTIN, SIBIU COUNTY, TRANSYLVANIA*





It was a Saxon village up to year 1600 (named Klinonyeten / Klein-Enyed), part of the Lower Alba Comitatus. Then, in 1603 the German population was destroyed. In their place moved a group of Hungarian noblemen and their Romanian serfs. Today,the population is 326, all Romanians.
The village preserves the oldest wooden church from Sibiu County, dating from 1687, including precious murals from that year.



Mitică Mihu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Manor house in Cândești, Buzău County, Muntenia*

*MANOR HOUSE IN CÂNDEȘTI, BUZĂU COUNTY, MUNTENIA*





The manor house is the oldest extant in Buzău County and one of the few in Muntenia that preserves dependencies. It dates from 17th century and belonged to Cândești boyars, that had a significant role in the election of Wallachia's rulers, being relatives of the ruling families.




Conacul Cândeștilor 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Novaci, Gorj County, Oltenia*

*NOVACI,GORJ COUNTY, OLTENIA*






Novaci is a town of 5,431 inhabitants in the foothills of Parâng Mountains. The local culture - peasant costumes, music - is of Transylvanian specific, the locality being inhabited by people whose ancestors came from across the mountains.


novaci-transalpina.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Miniș Gorges, Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park*

*MINIȘ GORGES, NERA GORGES - BEUȘNIȚA NATIONAL PARK*






Miniș River is a tributary of Nera. The gorges, situated in Anina Mountains, are 14 km long. It is a deep and very spectacular canyon and the road along it is one of the most scenic in Romania. 



Ciprian Floare​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Anina - Oravița Railway, Banat*

*ANINA - ORAVIȚA RAILWAY, BANAT*






Built between 1860-1863 by the Austrian - Hungarian administration, is considered the finest in country. The 34 km railway goes through the primary jungle of Semenic Mountains, on a level difference of 340 m. There are 16 tunnels - the longest having 660 m - and 10 viaducts with a total lenght of 843 m.
The authors of this magnificent trail: engineers Anton Rappos and Karl Dülnig; architects Karl Maniel, Johann Ludwig Dollhoff-Dier.



Turism in Anina​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vatra Dornei Resort, Bukovina*

*VATRA DORNEI RESORT, BUKOVINA*






visitvatradornei.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bicaz Gorges*

*BICAZ GORGES*







Road to "Lacul rosu" Peatra Neamt (Romania) by Wheelsbook, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Painfully beautiful: Danube Delta*

*PAINFULLY BEAUTIFUL: DANUBE DELTA *






The Delta is one of those magic places where if you go once, you long to return for ever. The images, the sounds (the water's murmur, the wind, the animals), the sceants, all creates a fairy tale atmosphere.



1almost.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Siutghiol maritime lagoon, Dobruja*

*SIUTGHIOL MARITIME LAGOON, DOBRUJA*






Is 7.5 km long and 2.5 km wide, it extends over 20 km² and has a maximum depth of 18 m. It makes the western shore of Mamaia Resort (which is situated on the sand belt and whose eastern shore is made by Black Sea).





8 by philmensch, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Arad city and Mureș River, Crișana*

*ARAD CITY AND MUREȘ RIVER, CRIȘANA*





romaniaregional.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Trascău Mountains*

* TRASCĂU MOUNTAINS*



peregrinii.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vama, Bukovina*

*VAMA, BUKOVINA*





Marina Sveduneac​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Călimani Mountains*

*CĂLIMANI MOUNTAINS *





visitvatradornei.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Voineasa, Oltenia*

*VOINEASA, OLTENIA*






acotirlea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sătic, Rucăr - Bran area, Muntenia*

*SĂTIC, RUCĂR - BRAN AREA, MUNTENIA*






Situated on the uppermost sector of Dâmbovița Valley, between the mountain groups of Iezer - Păpușa and Piatra Craiului, Sătic is one of the most mirific villages in Muntenia and in all Romania. As with other localities in the area, in last decades it turned into a touristic settlement. While the local population still numbers 200 people, the holiday homes and guest houses extend Sătic now on 10 km along the valley.



Muscelpedia​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Pleșa / Plesza, Polish village in Bukovina*

*PLEȘA / PLESZA, POLISH VILLAGE IN BUKOVINA*






A village with 206 inhabitants, all but one Catholic Poles.
In 1835, Polish highlanders from overcrowded Kaliczanki near Cernăuți (capital of Bukovina) asked and obtained permission to colonize the uninhabited land between Solca and Ilișești. Plesza was founded on top of a hill, an uncommon choice for the historical regions of Romania, where villages are usually built on valleys. The church, situated on the highest point of the village, dates from 1904.



Ionuț Olari​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Scărișoara Ice Cave, Apuseni Nature Park*

*SCĂRIȘOARA ICE CAVE, APUSENI NATURE PARK*






20150527_0048.jpg by Alexander Dülks, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brăila*

*BRĂILA*




Cornelius Cornelius‎​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bistra village, Neamț County, Transylvania*

* BISTRA VILLAGE, NEAMȚ COUNTY, TRANSYLVANIA*





Alex Ionuț Husariu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Weird Bucegi*

*WEIRD BUCEGI *




Mihai Olaru​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The vegetal cathedral: Danube Delta*

*THE VEGETAL CATHEDRAL: DANUBE DELTA *





Mihai Olaru​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

*CIUCAȘ MOUNTAINS*





Andrei Drăgușanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Enchanted Forest: Călimani Mountains*

*ENCHANTED FOREST: CĂLIMANI MOUNTAINS *





Adrian Borda​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Monks among bears: Sihla Hermitage, Moldavia*

*SIHLA HERMITAGE, VÂNĂTORI - NEAMȚ NATURE PARK,MOLDAVIA*






Deep in the heart of Stânișoara Mountains, miles and miles away from any human settlement, a hermit woman lived tens of years in a cave, in late 17th century, in the forests swarming with bears and wolves and iced during the long and terribly cold winters. After her death, in 18th century, a wooden hermitage was built here. Today, is one of the most spiritual settlements in Romania.
The spectacular cliffs where the cave is, hidden in the forest of tall trees, create a unique atmosphere. From the terrace on which the hermitage is situated, close to the top of the mountain, a large panorama opens to the eyes, over the endless forested ridges of Eastern Carpathians.




isimion.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bran / Törzburg Castle And Village*

*BRAN / TÖRZBURG CASTLE*





Built in 1378, possibly over 12th century nucleus




20150529_0155.jpg by Alexander Dülks, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Enisala Stronghold and Razelm Lake*

*ENISALA STRONGHOLD AND RAZELM LAKE*






Built by Genovese in 14th century



mediander.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Green is Life: Trascău Mountains*

* GREEN IS LIFE: TRASCĂU MOUNTAINS*





Mihai Olaru​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

*CEAHLĂU NATIONAL PARK*





Gabriel Gaby​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*THE COSTA RICA FROM SOUTHEAST EUROPE: NERA GORGES - BEUȘNIȚA NATIONAL PARK*







If Ceahlău is the Yellowstone of the Old World, the lush Submediterranean jungles of Banat are Europe's closest equivalent to Central and South American rainforests.



Turism in Anina​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

*BUCHAREST*





Dan Mihai Bălănescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Neamț*

* PIATRA NEAMȚ *





Eu Sunt Daniela‎​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Constanța*

* CONSTANȚA*






Constanta, Romania by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Church of Cândești boyar court, Buzău County, Muntenia*

*CHURCH OF CÂNDEȘTI BOYAR COURT, BUZĂU COUNTY, MUNTENIA*






This is the chapel found on the domain of the Cândescu Manor House presented on previous page. The church was built in 1651.




Dorin Roșculete​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vaser Valley, Maramureș*

*VASER VALLEY, MARAMUREȘ*








Vaser Valley by Kingmoor Klickr, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Timișoara*

*TIMIȘOARA*





20150601_1209.jpg by Alexander Dülks, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Focul Viu Ice Cave, Apuseni Nature Park*

*FOCUL VIU ICE CAVE, APUSENI NATURE PARK*





romaniarurala.ro/​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Roman mosaic in Constanța / ancient Tomis*

*ROMAN MOSAIC IN CONSTANȚA / ANCIENT DOBRUJA*











One of the largest Roman mosaics in the world (if not the largest contiguous surface) - 2,000 m² of which 700 m² have been preserved. It dates from 4th century and was ornating the floor of city's largest and most representative edifice, a building destinated to public meetings and commerce. This building, of which most part of the structures have been preserved to these days, was extending on three terraces, descending from the city toward the sea (open map to see the location). Today, the upper part of the edifice, where is the mosaic, is protected by a contemporary building (from the 1960s), which also serves as a section of the National Archaeology Museum of Constanța (whose main building is some tens of m from here).






Cool aerial movie:














Constanta, Romania by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Gura Humorului, Bukovina*

*GURA HUMORULUI, BUKOVINA*





Ionuț Olari​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iezer Hermitage, Căpățânii Mountains, Oltenia*

*IEZER HERMITAGE, CĂPĂȚÂNII MOUNTAINS, OLTENIA*






Situated on Cheia Valley, 3 km upstream from Cheia village, it is one of the most isolated and picturesque nunneries in Romania. Up to few decades ago, there was not even a road, just a foot path. Deeper in forests and higher in mountains, around 15 km upstream of Iezer, there are two even most isolated male hermitages, Pahomie and Pătrunsa, situated at the foot of Buila - Vânturarița Massif.
The hermitage was established at the end of 15th century. The present complex includes the church rebuilt in 1693 and the fortified row of cells around it, dating from 16-17th centuries. Some tens of meters from the hermitage is the cave cell of Saint Antonie, a hermit of Aromanian origin who renovated the hermitage in 1693.
The nature on Cheia Valley, as everywhere in Căpățânii Mountains, is heavenly: it is actually a more than 15 km long defile of which several km of wild canyons, everything hidden in dense forests crossed by the countless tributaries of Cheia - rivers and streams - coming from the many springs with pure water found everywhere.




ziarullumina.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The primeval forests of Miniș Valley, Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park*

*THE PRIMEVAL FORESTS OF MINIȘ VALLEY, NERA GORGES - BEUȘNIȚA NATIONAL PARK*





Turism in Anina​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dobruja*

*DOBRUJA*






IMG_4459c by Cristina Pirghie, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Near Vatra Dornei*

*NEAR VATRA DORNEI*







40-0078-2d by 92dragos, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Aerial: Lerești, Land of Muscel, Muntenia*

*AERIAL: LEREȘTI, LAND OF MUSCEL, MUNTENIA*





Considered the finest village in Muscel, Lerești is situated in the foothills of Iezer - P[pu;a Mountains and on Râul Târgului Valley ("Town's River"), named like that because Câmpulung, the first town of Wallachia, is situated on its banks, downstream Lerești. The valley is the usual access for hikers in Iezer Păpușa Mountains.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The first blast furnace in Europe and second in the world*

*THE FIRST BLAST FURNACE IN EUROPE AND SECOND IN THE WORLD*





The history of industrial revolution is not as many think, related only to Western hemisphere. In the area of Banat and Transylvania, the metallurgical industry was at some time the most advanced on the continent. One of the achievements was the construction in 1806 - 1813 of *the first blast furnace of Europe at Govăjdia*, a village in Poiana Ruscă Mountains, today an isolated zone called Ținutul Pădurenilor (Land of Forest People), remarkable for the archaic life style and peasant culture and the beauty of landscapes.



A blast furnace is a type of metallurgical furnace where the fuel, ores, and flux (limestone) are continuously supplied through the top of the furnace, while a hot blast of air (sometimes with oxygen enrichment) is blown into the lower section of the furnace through a series of pipes called tuyeres, so that the chemical reactions take place throughout the furnace as the material moves downward. 



glasul-hd.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Jitia, Vrancea Mountains, Moldavia*

*JITIA, VRANCEA MOUNTAINS, MOLDAVIA*







The village is part of Între Râmnice (Between the Râmnic Rivers) Depression, at ethnographic zone extending on both sides of the border between Buzău and Vrancea counties. This zone is also situated between Wallachia and Moldavia and its culture is a mix of the two cultures. Up to 1950, the Râmnic area was a county - Râmnicu Sărat County - historically part of Wallachia.





Jitia, la stana unui ex-tulcean by Marius, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*University Square, Bucharest*

*UNIVERSITY SQUARE, BUCHAREST*





Octav Drăgan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Chieșd, Sălaj County, Crișana*

*CHIEȘD, SĂLAJ COUNTY, CRIȘANA*






Wooden church built in 18th century. It is a rarity in Romania for its semicircular apse, unusual at wooden churches.



transylvania-alive.org​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cozia Monastery*

*COZIA MONASTERY*





tips-and-travel.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Huedin / Bánffyhunyad, Land of Călata, Transylvania*

*HUEDIN / BÁNFFYHUNYAD, LAND OF CĂLATA, TRANSYLVANIA*






The Reformed (Hungarian Calvinist) church was built in 13th century as a Catholic church. 
Huedin (5,518 Romanians, 3,067 Hungarians, 847 Roma) is the main settlement and center of Land of Călata / Kalotaszeg ethnographic zone, which extends in both Transylvania and Crișana.



transylvania-alive.org​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

*FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS*





Cristian Pușcașu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brăila*

*BRĂILA*




Ciprian Chirilă​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Poenari Castle*

*POENARI CASTLE*


Radita Watkinson​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciungetu village & Latorița Valley*

*CIUNGETU VILLAGE & LATORIȚA VALLEY*






Ciungetu (population 476) is the only locality on Latorița Valley. Here is situated the power station of Vidra Dam, found on the Lotru Valley, at around 17 km distance in straight line. The power station is the second biggest hydropower plant in Romania after Iron Gates I, in term of volume of electricity produced.




Mirela Nechifor​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tășna Gorges, Domogled - Cerna Valley National Park*

*ȚÂȘNA GORGES, DOMOGLED - CERNA VALLEY NATIONAL PARK*






Țâșna is an eastern tributary of Cerna, springing from Mehedinți Mountains. The 3 km long gorges are one of the deepest and most spectacular in Romania, the specific being given by the long cliffs pointing toward the sky, on which black pines grow, creating an exotic appeareance.



Dumitru Bucătariu​














   











Watch this video to understand the Romanian Paradise


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Șipote Waterfalls, Șureanu Mountains*

*ȘIPOTE WATERFALLS, ȘUREANU MOUNTAINS*





Șureanu Mountains, extending on 1,585 km² and reaching a maximum elevation of 2,130 m, hide in the depth of their forests endless little known natural beauties and even some cultural treasures (the fortresses of the complex of Dacian capital Sarmisegetusa, also archaic isolated hamlets). Șureanu, together with Vâlcan Mountains, are the most diverse mountains in Romania in respect of geology, geomorphology, vegetation and hydrology and also among the least known, visited and understood. 
Șipote are a succession of spectacular waterfalls in the heart of forest, on the stream Șipot, a tributary of Strei (the most important river springing from Șureanu). Șipot flows here on a very inclined slope. The stream comes out from a cave (called Peștera de la Cascadă), that has its mouthat the base of a gigantic stone wall which is seen in photos. This configuration, a stream coming out of a cave at the base of a gigantic stone wall, is similar with the one of Cioclovina Cave, also in Șureanu. Both are part of Cioclovina - Grădiștea Muncelului Nature Park.
More info in Romanian, as well as some extraordinary photos from the top of the gigantic wall, on romania-natura.ro




Dumitru Bucătariu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Winter has came in Iron Gates*

*WINTER HAS CAME IN IRON GATES*





Cristeanray Ray​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*In Gorj County*

*IN GORJ COUNTY*






Parâng or Vâlcan mountains




IMG_3179.jpg by Jesper Dybdahl, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Purcelu River, Vrancea Mountains*

*PURCELU RIVER, VRANCEA MOUNTAINS*






Around Vintileasca




Raul Purcelu by ADRIAN TUDOSE, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Surpatele Monastery, Vâlcea County, Oltenia*

*SURPATELE MONASTERY, VÂLCEA COUNTY, OLTENIA*






Established in 16th century, the present church and cells are from 1706 and the paintings from 1815.



Liviu M​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

*RARĂU MOUNTAINS*





Gabi Mireanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bukovina*

* BUKOVINA *



Gabi Mireanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The prehistorical forests of Semenic Mountains and the Văliug village, Banat*

*THE PREHISTORICAL FORESTS OF SEMENIC MOUNTAINS AND THE VĂLIUG VILLAGE, BANAT*

Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Focul Viu Ice Cave, Apuseni Nature Park*

*FOCUL VIU ICE CAVE, APUSENI NATURE PARK*






See interior of the cave with the glacier in the post on previous page



Bihor in Imagini​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Jiu NationalPark*

* DEFILE OF JIU NATIONAL PARK*





Dumitru Bucătariu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău Massif seen from Transylvania*

*CEAHLĂU MASSIF SEEN FROM TRANSYLVANIA*




Alex Ionuț Husariu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Land of Almăj at dusk, Banat*

*LAND OF ALMĂJ AT DUSK, BANAT*





Land of Almăj is a remote depression in the mountainous part of Banat (Caraș Severin County), consisting of a number of villages surrounded by tens of km of uninhabited, forested mountains. It is the most distinctive Romanian ethnographic zone from Banat, a province known for its high ethnic, religious and cultural diversity, with groups as Banat Swabians, Serbs, Slovaks, Czechs, Croats, Ukrainians and others. 






Blue hour in Almaj by Mircea Negulici, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Moldoveanu - highest peak in Romania, Făgăraș Mountains*

*MOLDOVEANU, HIGHEST PEAK IN ROMANIA, FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS*



2,544 m



Portita Vistei Refuge below Moldoveanu Peak,Romania by 
Goran Joka, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sucevița Monastery*

*SUCEVIȚA MONASTERY *








DSC_5830p by Milan Tvrdy, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

*BUCHAREST BY ME*






Dem I. Dobrescu Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Slănic Moldova Resort*

*SLĂNIC MOLDOVA RESORT*






2015-11-07 at 17.00.26 by Sunny Circle, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Agnita / Agnetheln, Hârtibaciu Valley, Transylvania*

*AGNITA / AGNETHELN, HÂRTIBACIU VALLEY TRANSYLVANIA*





2015-06-23 at 11.58.31 by Sunny Circle, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Câmpulung Muscel seen from Mățău Hill*

*CÂMPULUNG MUSCEL SEEN FROM MĂȚĂU HILL*





Muscelpedia​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube at Revărsarea, Dobruja*

*DANUBE AT REVĂRSAREA, DOBRUJA*






apus pe revarsarea 3 by 
dorudaniel72, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Frasin village, Bistrița Valley, Moldavia*

*FRASIN VILLAGE, BISTRIȚA VALLEY, MOLDAVIA*






The locality (368 inhabitants) occupy the banks of a large meander of the river.



Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Borca, Bistrița Valley, Moldavia*

*BORCA VILLAGE, BISTRIȚA VALLEY, MOLDAVIA*







Untitled by Fanee©, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Parâng Mountains*

*PARÂNG MOUNTAINS *





Dumitru Bucătariu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Scărișoara Ice Cave, Apuseni Nature Park*

*SCĂRIȘOARA ICE CAVE, APUSENI NATURE PARK*






The stairs to Scărişoara Cave, Apuseni Mountains, Romania by Gabriel, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Museum of the Vineyard and Wine, Drăgășani, Oltenia*

*MUSEUM OF THE VINEYARD AND WINE, DRĂGĂȘANI, OLTENIA*






Situated in the low hills near Olt Valley, in a pleasantful climate, the region of Drăgășani is the best wine area in Oltenia and whole Wallachia. Mentioned since 14th century, the Drăgășani Vineyards were owned by the rulers of Wallachia, who sometimes rewarded some of their subjects by giving parts of the vineyard as a gift.
Wine making is practiced in Romania at least since 700, when vine culture was practicedin Transylvania, as proven by archaeology.



romania-redescoperita.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Eftimie Murgu mill complex, Banat*

*EFTIMIE MURGU MILL COMPLEX, BANAT*




Eftimie Murgu, formerly called Rudăria, is a village (population 1,820) in the Land of Almăj, a depression isolated by tens of km of uninhabited mountains all around. 
22 wooden water mills are preserved here, each belonging to a family and all are still in use, the food of the villagers depending of the flour produced here. In 1722 are mentioned 8 mills here and in 1874 are mentioned 51. The present installations date from beginning of 20th century, replacing older ones.
The nature around is wild: rocks, abysses, tumultous rivers, all covered in sub-Mediterranean forests with high number of plant and animal species. 




Ciprian Floare​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hyperlapse: Caraș Severin County, Banat*

*HYPERLAPSE: CARAȘ SEVERIN COUNTY, BANAT*





The mountainous part of Banat is an unbelievable remnant of unanthropised exotic jungles in Central Europe, a part of the continent where the last wildernesses disappeared a millenium ago, in middle age.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Foot bridge in Mamaia Resort*

*FOOT BRIDGE IN MAMAIA RESORT*







Pasarele (17 of 32) by dan cretu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dâmbovița Riverfront in Bucharest*

*DÂMBOVIȚA RIVERFRONT IN BUCHAREST*






ziua nationala by Dumby, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Poenari Castle*

*POENARI CASTLE*






DSCF1233 by Vincentiu Cica, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Celebration of National Day in Cluj Napoca*

*CELEBRATION OF NATIONAL DAY IN CLUJ NAPOCA *



1 Decembrie 2015 - Ziua Națională a României by Instituția Prefectului Județul Cluj, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Oldest and most precious book in Romania*

*OLDEST AND MOST PRECIOUS BOOK IN ROMANIA*






Codex Aureus of Lorsch is an illuminated Gospel Book written between 778 and 820. The book is among the most precious manuscripts in the world and among those considered Key works of Carolingian illumination. It was written and illuminated at famous Lorsch Abbey, which together with the imperial complex of Aachen is the masterpiece of Carolingian architecture and art.
Half of the manuscript, the gospels of Matthey and Mark and the Table of Matters, are found in Romania, owned by the National Library of Romania and displayed at Batthyaneum Library in Alba Iulia, the library of the Catholic Bishopric of Transylvania. The manuscript was confiscated from the former owner, the Catholic Bishopric of Alba Iulia, by the communist authorities and now the Bishopric is claiming it back, but the Romanian government refuses to retrocede it.
You can turn over the pages of a digital version of the Romanian part of the manuscript here.



bibnat.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Jiu National Park*

* DEFILE OF JIU NATIONAL PARK*





Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brâncovenesc palace at Potlogi, north of Bucharest*

*BRÂNCOVENESC PALACE AT POTLOGI, NORTH OF BUCHAREST*






Built in 1698 for the ruler Constantin Brâncoveanu, in the Brâncovenesc architectural style, the palace was recently restored, the inauguration taking place few days ago. In the video you can see that the palace has a large fortified courtyard, with a monumental gate. On the perimeter of the courtyard there are the dependencies, a building for the soldiers of ruler's guard and another building for the ruler's serving staff.



jurnalulbucurestiului.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sfântu Gheorghe church of Cernica island monastery*

*SFÂNTU GHEORGHE CHURCH OF CERNICA ISLAND MONASTERY*






The monastery is situated on two islands, Sfântu Gheorghe Island and Sfântu Nicolae Island, on a lake some km outside Bucharest. Initially, Sfântu Nicolae Island was the location of the monastery, which was founded in 1607, replacing an older hermitage. In 1832, the new monastic complex was built on Sfântu Gheoghe Island, comprising the large fortress of cells and the Sfântu Gheorghe Church. The church of Sfântu Gheorghe, in photo, was consecrated in 1832 and painted in 1838.




basilica.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Băile Herculane Spa and Domogled Massif*

* BĂILE HERCULANE SPA AND DOMOGLED MASSIF*




Băile Herculane, Caraș-Severin by Secetă Denisa, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Breb village, Maramureș, Northwest Romania*

*BREB VILLAGE, MARAMUREȘ, NORTHWEST ROMANIA*





Though ignored by Romanian tourists, Breb is one of the most visited Maramuresian villages by foreign tourists. This is caused by the popularity that came after some visit of Prince Charles and remarks he made about the place. Some foreigners established at Breb and started some guest housing business and they brought even more tourists with thw promotion they made in their native country. The village is admired by foreigners for its scenic location at the foot of Creasta Cocoșului (Rooster's Comb) Massif from Gutâi Mountains, for the purity of nature and the preservation of archaic lifestyle and traditions.






Video by Duncan Rigley, famous London paparazzi in the 1980s. He established himself in Maramureș in 2004 and since then he dedicated to photographing, filming and promoting Maramureș. The video is on his youtube channel.















Vasile Bud​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Câmpulung Muscel*

*CÂMPULUNG MUSCEL*





With the tower of Bărăția in foreground, the Catholic church, dating partly from 13th century, the oldest structure still in use in Southern Romania.



Muscelpedia​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bat Cave in Caraș Gorges*

*BAT CAVE IN CARAȘ GORGES*





The Bat Cave is situated above the Caraș River, in a vertical wall. One must cross the river by entering the water with the legs, in order to reach the cave. The mouth, 10 m in diameter, has a shape recalling the shape of Africa.
The Semenic - Caraș Gorges National Park has a surface of 361 km². Situated in Semenic and Anina Mountains, the specific of this park is the lush vegetation, the great biodiversity and high quality of primeval ecosystems. There have been identified 1,086 plant species and there is a rich population of carnivores: bear, fox, lynx, otter, marten, badger, wildcat, but also wild pigs, carpathian deer, deer, birds: golden eagle, peregrine falcon, common buzzard, red kite, white-throated dipper and northern goshawk. Almost all the forests are prehistorical and there are many trees of monumental size, creating a stunning effect. Here is the biggest prehistorical beech forest in Europe, extending on around 50 km². There are many karst phenomena, including many caves with healthy bat populations.



Florin Daniel Prădan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*TransRarău Road, Rarău & Giumalău mountains*

*TRANSRARĂU ROAD, RARĂU & GIUMALĂU MOUNTAINS*





Florin Daniel Prădan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Măcin Mountains*

*MĂCIN MOUNTAINS *








IMG_20150705_165007 by Codrin Novăcescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vaser Valley Mocănița (narrow gauge steam train), Maramureș*

*VASER VALLEY "MOCĂNIȚA" (NARROW GAUGE STEAM TRAIN), MARAMUREȘ*






Mocanita, Vișeu de Sus by robseye76, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains seen from Transfăgărășan Highway*

*FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS SEEN FROM TRANSFĂGĂRĂȘAN HIGHWAY*







Transfăgărășan by robseye76, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sulina, Danube Delta*

*SULINA, DANUBE DELTA *



Andrei Bădău​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

*RARĂU MOUNTAINS*





Gabi Mireanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sângeorz - Băi Spa, Bistrița Năsăud County, Transylvania*

*SÂNGEORZ - BĂI SPA, BISTRIȚA NĂSĂUD COUNTY, TRANSYLVANIA*






Claudiu Daraban​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Călimani Mountains*

*CĂLIMANI MOUNTAINS *





Adrian Lupșan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Comanca Hermitage, Vâlcea County, Oltenia*

*COMANCA HERMITAGE, VÂLCEA COUNTY, OLTENIA*






Comanca is a small village - 25 inhabitants - isolated in a meadow surrounded by ancient forests in the foothills of Căpățânii Mountains (open map). The hermitage was founded in 1736 and the picturesque church is preserved in the original form. 


Bogdan Florian Caprariu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

*BUCHAREST BY ME*




Corneliu Coposu Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cristian / Großau, Saxon Chair of Sibiu, Transylvania*

*CRISTIAN / GROßAU, SAXON CHAIR OF SIBIU, TRANSYLVANIA*






 ebastiaen​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Poenari Castle*

*POENARI CASTLE*





vizualfly​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău Massif seen from Hășmaș Mountains*

*CEAHLĂU MASSIF SEEN FROM HĂȘMAȘ MOUNTAINS*






More exactly, from Piatra Singuratică Peak, situated at ~ 27 km from Ceahlău



Andrei Bădău​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*"Romanian Cappadocia": Land of Luana, Buzău Mountains*

*"ROMANIAN CAPPADOCIA": LAND OF LUANA, BUZĂU MOUNTAINS*






Marius Tudosie​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sanctuary at Sarmisegetusa Regia, the Dacian capital*

*SANCTUARY AT SARMISEGETUSA REGIA THE DACIAN CAPITAL*







The capital of the Dacian Kingdom, 1st century BCE - 2nd century CE. The flourishing city situated on a series of terraces on top of a mountain was abandoned after being conquered by Romans in the last battle of the Roman - Dacian wars.



mossdreams.blogspot.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Gorj County seen from Transalpina Highway, Oltenia*

*GORJ COUNTY SEEN FROM TRANSALPINA HIGHWAY, OLTENIA*






The Carpathians, a range unique on the planet. Their 900 km long arc in Romania (1,500 km in all countries) isolate Transylvania from the rest of the world, as a giant natural fortress. Majestic defiles and passes cross the ~ 100 km wide "walls", including Transalpina, allowing circulation between the two "worlds". From their top, the view goes, in the days with clear sky, tens and hundreds km inside the arc, toward the Transylvanian Plateau or outside, toward the Subcarpathian hills and the farther geographic units (Moldavian Plateau, Romanian and Pannonian plains etc).




Laurențiu Lazăr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Pelișor ("") CAstle, Sinaia*

*PELIȘOR ("LITTLE PELEȘ") CASTLE, SINAIA*





Part of the same complex as the larger castle of Peleş, Pelișor was built in 1899–1902 by order of King Carol I, as the residence for his nephew and heir, the future King Ferdinand 





peles_castle_romania_winter-wallpaper-3840x2160 by Binu Madathil, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Razelm Lagoon*

*RAZELM LAGOON*





Ismail Serhat​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bukovina*

* BUKOVINA *



Gabi Mireanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Someșul Mare Valley, Bistrița - Năsăud County, Transylvania*

*SOMEȘUL MARE VALLEY, BISTRIȚA - NĂSĂUD COUNTY, TRANSYLVANIA* 







Someșul Mare ("Great Someș") is an 130 km long river that springs from Rodna Mountains and its upper sector, where the photo was taken, flows between Rodna Mountains (on northern side) and Bârgău Mountains (on southern side). This upper sector is one of the finewst mountain areas in Romania. Someșul Mare ends in the city of Dej, where joins Someșul Mic ("Smaller Someș") and forms Someș - 376 km on the territory of Romania - the fifth longest river in country.




Claudiu Dărăban​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Remeți village, Bihor County, Crișana*

*REMEȚI VILLAGE, BIHOR COUNTY, CRIȘANA*






The village is situated in Pădurea Craiului Mountains


Bihor în Imagini​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*View toward Năeni village, Buzău Subcarpathians, Muntenia*

*VIEW TOWARD NĂENI VILLAGE, BUZĂU SUBCARPATHIANS, MUNTENIA*







Impromptu pond by Adi Adi, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube at Giurgiu*

*DANUBE AT GIURGIU *






Danube by Vanos Vali, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

*RARĂU MOUNTAINS*





Gabi Mireanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Someșul Cald Gorges, Apuseni Nature Park*

*SOMEȘUL CALD GORGES, APUSENI NATURE PARK*





Cheile Somesului Cald by aleckx, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Village in Sălaj County, Crișana*

*VILLAGE IN SĂLAJ COUNTY, CRIȘANA*





satuldepemalulsomesului.blogspot.ro 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Suhard Mountains*

*SUHARD MOUNTAINS*





Eduard Benedek​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Godeanu Mountains*

*GODEANU MOUNTAINS*







One of the most remote ranges in Romania, you barely can meat anybody anytime on these mountains extending on ~330 km² and reaching 2,291 m.


Eduard Benedek​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

*BUCEGI MOUNTAINS*






Majestic view from Bucegi Mountains, Romania [2048x1360][OC] by gietzer, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Turnu Monastery, Cozia National Park, Oltenia*

*TURNU MONASTERY, COZIA NATIIONAL PARK, OLTENIA*






The settlement appeared in 15th or 16th century as a cave hermitage dug by some monks from Cozia Monastery (found at 2 km on the opposite bank of Olt). The cave cells, finely dug in rock, are preserved in monastery's courtyard. The first wooden church was built in 16th century and the first stone church in 1676. The old complex of buildings was destroyed by fire in 1931, except the cave cells, the present buildings dating from 1932.
For centuries, the access to monastery was very difficult, either by boat on Olt, or by ascending and then descending the high and wildly forested Cozia Massif, toward the depression of Land of Loviștea. The present road was built only in 1982, though the railway across Olt Defile was open in 1902.




ALMARIN9​
















The video shows the sector of Olt's Defile in front of Turnu Monastery. The monastery is not visible, being on the other side of the train.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Oradea*

* ORADEA *




Marcel Socaciu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tazlău Monastery, Tarcău Mountains, Moldavia*

*TAZLĂU MONASTERY, TARCĂU MOUNTAINS, MOLDAVIA*






Built in 1497, is the only fortified complex from Stephen the Great's time preserved in its original form.




doxologia.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Caraș Gorges, Banat*

*CARAȘ GORGES, BANAT*







19 km long (of which 10 km visitable) and 200 m deep, the gorges are cut in limestone by Caraș River, creating one of the finest canyons in Romania, with almost vertical walls covered in thick vegetation, on which no less than five hundreds caves are found (source and more photos).
The Semenic - Caraș Gorges National Park has a surface of 361 km². Situated in Semenic and Anina Mountains, the specific of this park is the lush vegetation, the great biodiversity and high quality of primeval ecosystems. There have been identified 1,086 plant species and there is a rich population of carnivores: bear, fox, lynx, otter, marten, badger, wildcat, but also wild pigs, carpathian deer, deer, birds: golden eagle, peregrine falcon, common buzzard, red kite, white-throated dipper and northern goshawk. Almost all the forests are prehistorical and there are many trees of monumental size, creating a stunning effect. Here is the biggest prehistorical beech forest in Europe, extending on around 50 km². There are many karst phenomena, including many caves with healthy bat populations.



Munții Semenic​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Village in Vâlcea County, Oltenia*

*VILLAGE IN VÂLCEA COUNTY, OLTENIA*





Bogdan Florian Căprariu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Paleochristian martyrium at Niculițel, Dobruja*

*PALEOCHRISTIAN MARTYRIUM AT NICULIȚEL, DOBRUJA*






Around 341 BCE, here was the center of a Dacian political organisation lead by basileus Mokson. During Roman period, at Niculițel was a rural community associated with the city of Noviodunum (today Isaccea). In 1971 was discovered the 5th century CE ruins of a church with the intact crypt and the bones of four Christian martyrs killed during Diocletianus' persecution, around year 300. Their names, Zotikos, Attalos, Kamasis and Filippos, are written on crypt's wall. These martyrs, together with others from Dobruja, have been known from literary sources for more than 16 centuries and the archaeological discovery completed the knowledge about them.
In early middle age, in 7-8th centuries, at Niculițel was a large earth fortification with a lenght of 28 km surrounding the locality, built by a population (Slavic, Protoromanian or Turkic) allied with the Byzantine empire.





ziarullumina.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Winter camp in Făgăraș Mountains*

*WINTER CAMP IN FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS*






This probably is the Bad Valley and its end, the Iezer - Păușa Mountains are seen. The valley, which you entirely see in photo, is 39 km long.




Winter camp by Nicusor Bobocea, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Pig Iron Bridge in Băile Herculane Spa*

*THE PIG IRON BRIDGE IN BĂILE HERCULANE SPA*






The bridge is one of spa's two historical bridges, the other being the Stone Bridge. The Pig Iron Bridge was inaugurated in 1896.




Baile Herculane Romania by Eugen Marculescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Constanța*

* CONSTANȚA*








Colored umbrellas by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Baiului Mountains*

*BAIULUI MOUNTAINS*






wow ... pomul ăsta chiar pășește !!! by Florin Dinescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ghimeș / Gyimesi Pass between Transylvania (Székely Land) and Moldavia (Bacău County)*

*GHIMEȘ / GYIMESI PASS BETWEEN TRANSYLVANIA (SZÉKELY LAND) AND MOLDAVIA (BACĂU COUNTY)*





Is a mountain pass in the Eastern Carpathians situated at an altitude of 1,153 m and located between the Hășmaș Mountains and the Ciuc Mountains.



Marcel Tocilă​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vulcan hamlet, Metaliferi Mountains, Transylvania*

*VULCAN HAMLET, METALIFERI MOUNTAINS, TRANSYLVANIA*






Situated at the limit between Land of Motzi and Land of Zarand, in the Buceș - Vulcan Pass, the hamlet has a populaton of 92.



Marius Turc​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Pleșești, Buzău County, Muntenia*

*PLEȘEȘTI, BUZĂU COUNTY, MUNTENIA*






Dirt road and wooden fence, PLesesti village, Buzau county, Romania by Gabriel, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Buta Gorges, Piule - Iorgovanu Mountains*

*BUTA GORGES, PIULE - IORGOVANU MOUNTAINS*







Cascada MARIA,Cheile Butii ,spre Campul lui Neag ,Hunedoara - Romania by MARIAN RAUL LIHOACA, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Near Tușnad Băi / Tusnádfürdő, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*NEAR TUȘNAD BĂI / TUSNÁDFÜRDŐ, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*







Harghita / Hargita Mountains




Mitács-puszta, Dél-Hargita by lraul06, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

*RARĂU MOUNTAINS*



Alex Sabin Husariu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

*CIUCAȘ MOUNTAINS*



nnelisefloroian.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ponoarele, Mehedinți County, Oltenia*

*PONOARELE, MEHEDINȚI COUNTY, OLTENIA*






Wooden church built in 1851



Bogdan Comșa​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains National Park*

* RODNA MOUNTAINS NATIONAL PARK*





Rodna - Ineu peak by msvantny, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Izvoru Muntelui Reservoir*

* IZVORU MUNTELUI RESERVOIR*







Romania-Poiana Largului bridge by msvantny, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Olt River crossing the Southern Carpathians*


*OLT RIVER CROSSING THE SOUTHERN CARPATHIANS*





Carpatii Meridionali by Mihai Mihaitza, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Spiridon Nou Church, Bucharest*

*SPIRIDON NOU CHURCH, BUCHAREST*






Presently the biggest church of Bucharest (41 x 14 m, 38 m tall), was built in a first form in 1767 and lasted until 1852. The present church was built between 1852 and 1858 after the demolition of the first structure. The paintings by Tattarescu - greatest painter of the time - were finished in 1862 and were recently restored, the service in photos consecrating their reconditioned form.




basilica.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Porolissum, Roman metropolis of Northern Dacia*

*POROLISSUM, ROMAN METROPOLIS OF NORTHERN DACIA*






Porolissum was established as a military camp in 106 during Trajan's Dacian Wars. The city quickly grew through trade with the native Dacians and became the capital of the province Dacia Porolissensis in 124. The site is one of the largest and best-preserved archaeological sites in modern-day Romania.




Diana Acatrini​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Grohotiș Mountains*

*GROHOTIȘ MOUNTAINS*






They extend on ~300 km² and reach 1,768 m. A high density of bears is found in these forests, which, together with the other mountains from the area of the Curvature of Carpathians (Vrancea, Buzău, Bucegi etc) is the fief of the large animal.



Mădălin Focșa​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Căpățânii Mountains (foreground) and Latorița Mountains (beyond the valley)*

*CĂPĂȚÂNII MOUNTAINS (FOREGROUND) AND LATORIȚA MOUNTAINS (BEYOND THE VALLEY)*







Down in Latorița Valley, a corner of Petrimanu Reservoir



Cătălin Petolea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iron Gates Nature Park, the "Grand Canyon of Europe"*

*IRON GATES NATURE PARK, THE "GRAND CANYON OF EUROPE"*





Cristeanray Ray​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Techirghiol Lake and Tuzla TV Tower, Dobruja*

*TECHIRGHIOL LAKE AND TUZLA TV TOWER, DOBRUJA*






The name is derived from the Turkish Tekirgöl which means "the lake of Tekir". According to a legend, a blind and crippled old man named Tekir and his old donkey reached the shore of the lake by mistake. Trying to pull his stubborn animal out of the mud, Tekir was miraculously healed so he could see and walk normally again. Since then the lake has become famous for its healing properties and today Techirghiol town is Dobruja's most important spa resort.
The name also means (in Turkish) "Striped Lake" (tekir - striped, and göl - lake). This is because of the salinity of the lake; when the wind blows, white salt stripes appear on the surface of the lake.




Cezar Gabriel​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bukovina*

* BUKOVINA *



Cezar Gabriel​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*View from Cozia Massif toward Buila - Vânturarița Massif*

*VIEW FROM COZIA MASSIF TOWARD BUILA - VÂNTURARIȚA MASSIF*







20140822_072511[2048x1360][OC] by catalyn83, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lava Brașov*

*LAVA BRAȘOV*




Katerina Kamelchuk​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cantacuzino Palace, Bușteni*

*CANTACUZINO PALACE, BUȘTENI*





Victor Silaghi​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vatra Dornei*

*VATRA DORNEI*



Suceava News Online​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hășmaș Mountains*

*HĂȘMAȘ MOUNTAINS*




clubmontaniero.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului National Park*

*PIATRA CRAIULUI NATIONAL PARK*





Gabriel Gaby​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bukovina*

* BUKOVINA *




Ionel Cotoș​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

* DANUBE DELTA *





danube delta, 2009 by Cristian Alexe, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Survivor by Otto Gal, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Union Square, Bucharest*

*UNION SQUARE, BUCHAREST*





Dan Mihai Balanescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Foot bridge on upper Jieț Valley, Parâng Mountains*

*FOOT BRIDGE ON UPPER JIEȚ VALLEY, PARÂNG MOUNTAINS *




Bogdan.D​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Land of Motzi, Transylvania*

*LAND OF MOTZI, TRANSYLVANIA*






Situated in the heart of Western Carpathians (usually called Apuseni), Land of Motzi corresponds with the upper basin of Arieș Rivers, known since antiquity as the main gold mining basin of Europe. The gold, the stone (the area was also known as the Land of Stone) and the wood are the three materials defining the Land of Motzi.
The magic mountain landscapes, the presence of gold, the memory of a rich history and diverse ethnic background, together make Land of Motzi one of the most fascinating areas of Romania.




Lumi paralele by Bogdan Grigore, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Jiu National Park*

* DEFILE OF JIU NATIONAL PARK*





Bogdan.D​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sohodol Gorges and Runcu village, Vâlcan Mountains, Oltenia*

*SOHODOL GORGES AND RUNCU VILLAGE, VÂLCAN MOUNTAINS, OLTENIA*





Mirelaq Nechifor​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bârnova Monastery near Iași*

*BÂRNOVA MONASTERY NEAR IAȘI*






Fortified complex built in 1629



05Manastirea Barnova by lino, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*900 years old oak tree in Mercheașa, Chair of Rupea, Transylvania*

*900 YEARS OLD OAK TREE IN MERCHEAȘA, CHAIR OF RUPEA, TRANSYLVANIA*





This is the oldest oak tree in Romania



2urbietorbi.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Izvoru Muntelui Reservoir and Ceahlău Massif*

* IZVORU MUNTELUI RESERVOIR AND CEAHLĂU MASSIF*






casa-marica.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sibiu / Härmeschtat (Hermannstadt)*

*SIBIU / HÄRMESCHTAT (HERMANNSTADT)*





biblische-reisen.at​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Secu Monastery, Vânători - Neamț Nature Park, Moldavia*

*SECU MONASTERY, VÂNĂTORI - NEAMȚ NATURE PARK, MOLDAVIA*






Built in 1602



doxologia.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iezer - Păpușa Mountains*

* IEZER - PĂPUȘA MOUNTAINS*





Visual journey to Iezer moutains by me by Dabix Top, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vâlsan Valley Reserve, Făgăraş Mountains, Muntenia*

*VÂLSAN VALLEY RESERVE, FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS, MUNTENIA*





The river is 84 km long. The Vâlsan Reserve covers 96 km² (see map). It protects primarily the habitat of the endemic fish called asprete, a 65 million years relict that lives only in Vâlsan River and is of international fame in the scientific world. Is the only animal with a Romanian name in the international scientific nomenclature.
Beside the fish, the valley hides endless natural wonders: old trees and patches of prehistorical forests, mountain springs, streams and waterfalls, landscapes with cliffs and abysses etc, like in the entire Făgăraș.





Short trip in Nucsoara & Valea Valsanului by Dabix Top, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Saxon village from Târnava Mare Valley, Transylvania*

*SAXON VILLAGE FROM TÂRNAVA MARE VALLEY, TRANSYLVANIA*






Mediaș or Sighișoara former chairs




IMG_4523.jpg by Cristiano Gala, on Flickr


----------



## Orgón (Jul 6, 2014)

Romania is beautiful


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Băile Herculane seen from Domogled Massif*

Thank you Orgón and thanks everybody for watching and supporting! And don't forget to check often this thread. Stunning photos are just coming on the next page. 





*BĂILE HERCULANE SPA SEEN FROM DOMOGLED MASSIF*








Domogled - Mehedinti Mountains - 6 Dec 2015 by I C, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brăila*

*BRĂILA*





Danube river, Braila by Cristian Ghimpe, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Caraiman Chalet, Bucegi Platezu*

*CARAIMAN CHALET, BUCEGI PLATEAU*






2,025 m elevation


Anca Andreea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Olt seen from Cozia Massif*

*DEFILE OF OLT SEEN FROM COZIA MASSIF*






Daniel Mîrlea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

* CEAHLĂU NATIONAL PARK*



















Claudiu Bîrliba​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Red Lake*

*RED LAKE*




Lacul Roșu / Gyilkos-tó is the largest barrier lake in Romania. The name of "Lacul Roșu" comes from the reddish alluvia deposited in the lake by the Red Creek.It was formed in 1837, after a landslide blocked the Bicaz Valley. It is about 93 m deep and covers about 12.01 hectares.




Gyilkos- tó by Árpád Gabor-Nagy, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Village alley in Bukovina*

*VILLAGE ALLEY IN BUKOVINA *




Bizom Cristea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Trascău / Torockó Castle, Trascău Mountains, Transylvania*

*TRASCĂU / TOROCKÓ CASTLE, TRASCĂU MOUNTAINS, TRANSYLVANIA*






Now a ruin, Trascău Castle was initially built as a royal castle following the Mongol invasion in 1241, when the necessity of fortified centers became apparent. In second half of 13th century, the castle became property of the Thoroczkay Ákos noble family. The present structure dates from around 1291 and illustrates a typical feudal residence, with a massif keep. Because the Thoroczkay family opposed the annexation of Transylvania by Austria in late 17th century, it was annihilated and the castle was dismantled in 1703, but the ruins are still impressive.



Ioan Petrea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Moldovița Monastery*

*MOLDOVIȚA MONASTERY*






While the church of the present complex was built in 1532, the fortress around it was erected only in 1607. 




It's Cold Outside Monastery Moldovita  by Adriano, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Maramureș Mountains Nature Park*

* MARAMUREȘ MOUNTAINS NATURE PARK*



A vast and magnificent wilderness of 1,500 km², continued with Obcinele Bucovinei Moubtains - 2,200 km² -and beyond the border by the Ukrinian part of Maramureș Mountains





Mountain sunset by Oleksandr Meleshko, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

*BUCHAREST BY ME*









Silvestru Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Port of Constanța*

*PORT OF CONSTANȚA*






Rumänien / Romania - Konstanza by NinjaAndii, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The silver Dacian helmet from Agighiol, Dobruja*

*THE SILVER DACIAN HELMET FROM AGIGHIOL, DOBRUJA*







The Treasure from Agighiol was discovered in 1931 in the ruins of the vaulted tomb with several rooms belonging to a Getic (Dacian) prince called Kotyso (the name is inscribed on one of the pieces), from today Dobruja. The tomb and treasure date from 4th century BCE. The treasure is displayed at National History Museum in Bucharest. See my photos with all the pieces of the treasure.




Dumitrescu D.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Hunnic diadem from Gherăseni, Buzău County, Muntenia*

*THE HUNNIC DIADEM FROM GHERĂSENI, BUZĂU COUNTY, MUNTENIA* 
​

Discovered in a grave in 1965 by two villagers and integrally recovered, the treasure from Gherăseni belonged to a 5th century Hunnic princess with artificially deformed skull, a tradition among Huns as well as other cultures. At the Anthropological Institute in Bucharest, among other wonderful things, they have a huge collection of over 3,000 skulls, mostly modern but also including perhaps some hundreds from archaeological sites in Romania, and among these ones there are several deformed skulls of Hunnic aristocrats (I saw them during college practice).
The Huns appeared in 4th century in the area of Ukraine and Romania. The Goths, that had their kingdom here and the capital in Buzău County, were forced by the superior power of Huns to abandon the area, cross the Danube in 376 CE into the Roman empire (present Bulgaria and Romanian Dobruja) and live there with the acceptance of Romans (from there will later move into Ravenna area of Italy some decades later).
While Attila established its residence and capital of the Hunnic empire somewhere in Pannonia (place not yet discovered), a part Hunnic political power remained in the area of Buzău, as proved by archaeological discoveries.




Dumitresc D.​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hărțăgani, Metaliferi Mountains, Transylvania*

*HĂRȚĂGANI, METALIFERI MOUNTAINS, TRANSYLVANIA*






The village (population 815) is part of Land of Zarand, a loose ethnographic & historical region (a former comitatus) extending in both Transylvania and Crișana. The village preserves ancient lifestyle, customs and traditional architecture in the particular fashion of the area.
Metaliferi Mountains (~2,400 km²) are a little known, remote and time forgotten area where ancestral villages and once cosmopolitan gold mining towns cohexist with pristine, exuberant nature (tens of gorges etc).




Marius Turc​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*View toward Predeal Resort*

*VIEW TOWARD PREDEAL RESORT*






The view is taken from Piatra Mare Massif and in background are the Bucegi Mountains.




Situated at an elevation of 1,100 m, Predeal is the highest town in Romania. Though surrounded by some of the wildest forests in Romania, swarming with big carnivores and other animals, Predeal is an elegant resort, with a relaxed atmosphere.
The geography of the area is the most complex in Romania, Predeal being situated between three erratically positioned mountain units: Bucegi, Postăvaru and Piatra Mare, while on forth side is the more "regular" group of Baiului. Prahova Valley, where Predeal is, is the most circulated pass between the intra and extra Carpathian territories.




Anca Andreea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vidra Reservoir*

*VIDRA RESERVOIR*





fresh-meat.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Apuseni Nature Park*

* APUSENI NATURE PARK*





outtherestudio.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Union Square, Timișoara*

*UNION SQUARE, TIMIȘOARA*





Dumitrescu D.​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Near Vatra Dornei*

*NEAR VATRA DORNEI*





The Ilva Mică (Transylvania) - Floreni (Bukovina) railway was built in 1924-1938 (between 1928-1934 the works were ceased), using the plans of an Austrian project from 1898 (when both Transylvania and Bukovina were part of Austro-Hungarian Empire). On 63 km, there are 9 tunnels totalising 2.38 km and 191 bridges totalising 1.51 km. Together with Ghimeș Pass, the Ilva Mică - Floreni is the only railway connection across Eastern Carpathians, or between Transylvania and Moldavia. 





EC 113 by 92Dragos, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Izvoru Muntelui Reservoir*

* IZVORU MUNTELUI RESERVOIR *




Untitled by Alex Palade, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iași*

*IAȘI*






Cultural City Iasi by Mike B., on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*View from Postăvaru Massif toward Bucegi Mountains*

*VIEW FROM POSTĂVARU MASSIF TOWARD BUCEGI MOUNTAINS*




Danny Iacob​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Siriu Reservoir, Buzău Mountains*

* SIRIU RESERVOIR, BUZĂU MOUNTAINS*






Siriu Dam by talmacel sergiu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sunset over Gaura Valley, Bucegi Mountains*

*SUNSET OVER GAURA VALLEY, BUCEGI MOUNTAINS*





Asociatia Montana Sport si Aventura​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Măcin Mountains*

*MĂCIN MOUNTAINS*




Adrian Dedu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Apuseni Nature Park*

*APUSENI NATURE PARK*






Kinda Botond​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

*RARĂU MOUNTAINS*




Bizom Cristea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Constanța*

*CONSTANȚA*





Claboo Media​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Culture Palace, Arad*

*CULTURE PALACE, ARAD*







Built in 1911-1913 after the plans of local architect Lajos Szantay, the concept is one of a combination of styles from several different epochs: the facade imitates the Greek temples, the side wings are in Italian Renaissance, the backside wing, toward the park is in Gothic style (with reference to the Corvin Castle in Hunedoara).
Presently, the palace hosts the county museum and the State Philharmonic Orchestra.




filmariaero.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sfântu Gheorghe, Danube Delta*

*SFÂNTU GHEORGHE, DANUBE DELTA *




Gabriel Jinga​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Transfăgărășan Highway*

* TRANSFĂGĂRĂȘAN HIGHWAY*





Raul Cătălin​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Grottoes' Trail, Vlădeasa Mountains*

*GROTTOES' TRAIL, VLĂDEASA MOUNTAINS*






One of the many wonders from Vlădeasa, this trail connects some grottoes situated at various elevations in an abrupt, almost vertical at times slope.
Open photo's source link to see more photos.



dincolodecortina.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rusca village, Giumalău Mountains, Bukovina*

*RUSCA VILLAGE, GIUMALĂU MOUNTAINS, BUKOVINA*






Rusca is a village (population 257) belonging to Dorna - Arini commune, at the southern limits of Giumalău Mountains.




iubitoriinaturii.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Târgoviște*

*TÂRGOVIȘTE*





Tomb of Elena Năsturel (1598–1653), princess consort of Wallachia by marriage to ruler Matei Basarab.




P1020774 by MFTMON, on Flickr




[/QUOTE]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lunca Ilvei - Floreni railway at Silhoasa, border between Transylvania and Bukovina*

*LUNCA ILVEI - FLORENI RAILWAY AT SILHOASA, BORDER BETWEEN TRANSYLVANIA AND BUKOVINA*






Bârgău Mountains




40-0899-1 | CFR Calatori by Alex G, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Șugău Gorges, Hășmaș Mountains*

*ȘUGĂU GORGES, HĂȘMAȘ MOUNTAINS*






Petre Aniței​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Razelm Lagoon*

*RAZELM LAGOON*





Ismail Serhat​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lainici Monastery, Defile of Jiu National Park, Oltenia*

*LAINICI MONASTERY, DEFILE OF JIU NATIONAL PARK, OLTENIA*






Certified in 17th century but possibly older (14th century, according to oral tradition), the present old church dates from 1817 while the newer one (in photo) is contemporary.




2014.May.Lainici.4 by Marian Dobre, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Căldărușani Monastery and Lake*

*CĂLDĂRUȘANI MONASTERY AND LAKE *






Căldărușani în galben by Marian Dobre, on Flickr


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

As always wonderful pictures from Romania. Great job PRIMEVAL kay:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Foothills of Buila - Vânturarița Massif*

Thank you Zig Zag and I'm glad to see you again!





*FOOTHILLS OF BUILA - VÂNTURARIȚA MASSIF*





With the sight of this magic mountain in backdrop



Bogdan Florian Caprariu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Romanian Athenaeum, Bucharest*

*THE ROMANIAN ATHENAEUM,BUCHAREST*






Built in 1888




Romanian Athenaeum by Andra Panduru, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

*CIUCAȘ MOUNTAINS*







Ciucas-16 by Florin Mihai, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube - Black Sea Canal at Medgidia, Dobruja*

*DANUBE - BLACK SEA CANAL AT MEDGIDIA, DOBRUJA*





filmariaeriene.net​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brăila*

* BRĂILA*





Alex Cosmin‎ Staicu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cioclovina Cave, Șureanu Mountains*

*CIOCLOVINA CAVE, ȘUREANU MOUNTAINS*





One of the main features of Cioclovina - Grădiștea Muncelului Nature Park, Cioclovina Karst complex is famous for the discoveries that took place here: the discovery of the oldest skull of **** Sapiens Fosilis of Romania, the description of a new phosphate mineral, Ardealite, there were discovered four overlapping Palaeolithic layers, one of the largest deposits of guano-phosphate in the world, the largest calcite monocrystal in Romania etc.




Adrian Barbu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Arieșeni, Apuseni Nature Park*

*ARIEȘENI, APUSENI NATURE PARK*





Marius Petric​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains National Park*

* RODNA MOUNTAINS NATIONAL PARK*




Marius Petric​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cantacuzino Palace, Bușteni*

*CANTACUZINO PALACE, BUȘTENI*







View from Contacuzino Castle by halbphoto, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Somewhere in Vâlcea County, Oltenia*

*SOMEWHERE IN VÂLCEA COUNTY, OLTENIA*







_DSC6576.tifb by mel hagai, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Târgu Ocna, Trotuș Valley, Moldavia*

*TÂRGU OCNA, TROTUȘ VALLEY, MOLDAVIA*




Tocila Marcel​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Țăsna Gorges, Mehedinți Mountains*

*ȚĂSNA GORGES, MEHEDINȚI MOUNTAINS*






Cătălina Panait​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Podul Grohotului natural bridge, Metaliferi Mountains*

*PODUL GROHOTULUI NATURAL BRIDGE, METALIFERI MOUNTAINS*






Is a 45 m long tunnel dug by a river through a giant rock. The rock is 50 m tall.






@Podul Grohotului,Hunedoara,Romania by Diana, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Humor Monastery, Bukovina*

*HUMOR MONASTERY, BUKOVINA*





Themistius​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bradu Hermitage, Vâlcea County, Oltenia*

*BRADU HERMITAGE, VÂLCEA COUNTY, OLTENIA*






Is situated in heavenly settings near Gurguiata, a hamlet with 52 inhabitants isolated in a meadow in the foothills of Buila - Vânturarița Massif (Căpățânii Mountains). The hermitage is mentioned in a document from 1737 (but existing long before) and the present complex is from 1784, including the church and the massive bell tower. The other buildings are newer.




Bogdan Florian Caprariu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Maramureș Mountains Nature Park*

* MARAMUREȘ MOUNTAINS NATURE PARK*






Above clouds by Oleksandr Meleshko, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sihla Hermitage, Vânători - Neamț Nature Park, Moldavia*

*SIHLA HERMITAGE, VÂNĂTORI -NEAMȚ NATURE PARK, MOLDAVIA*







Sihla - pestera cuvioasei Teodora 015 by MIHAI TROANA, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Călimani Mountains*

*CĂLIMANI MOUNTAINS *





Albert Gavrilă​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cuca Chalet, Iezer Păpușa Mountains*

*CUCA CHALET, IEZER - PĂPUȘA MOUNTAINS*




veveritamatilda.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Land of Făgăraș, Transylvania*

*LAND OF FĂGĂRAȘ, TRANSYLVANIA*





82 km long and 12-19 km wide, Land of Făgăraș, also called Land of Olt is one of the finest historical & ethnographic zones in Romania. Stretching between country's highest mountains - Făgăraș - and the most symbolic river - Olt, Land of Făgăraș hides countless treasures of peasant and medieval art and culture, while the area of Făgăraș Mountains that is part of it (the northern side of the range) is covered in almost vertical forests, creating one of the wildest environments on the planet.





Mountain Cabins by Remus Roman, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Șimon and Măgura villages, Bran area*

*ȘIMON AND MĂGURA VILLAGES, BRAN AREA* 





Bucegi mountains by Cosmin Zichil, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Obcinele Bucovinei Mountains*

*OBCINELE BUCOVINEI MOUNTAINS*






Bucovina Landscape by Mihai Joimir, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

* FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS*







Marius Petric​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bărăgan Steppe meets Curvature Subcarpathians near Mizil, Prahova County, Muntenia*

*BĂRĂGAN STEPPE MEETS CURVATURE SUBCARPATHIANS NEAR MIZIL, PRAHOVA COUNTY, MUNTENIA*





Yellow field by Ramona Răican, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dumbrăvița / Újszentes, Banat*

*DUMBRĂVIȚA / ÚJSZENTES, BANAT*






Called Sântești before 1924, the commune was founded in 1891 by colonists from Szentes town in Hungary. The Hungarian name, Újszentes, mean "The New Szentes". Presently, the population consists of 5,722 Romanians, 1,057 Hungarians, 32 Germans etc. 
The commune it is thought to be the most prosperous rural locality in Romania. 2,000 people from Timișoara and other places moved here in last years.




e-primarii.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bungard / Bangert (Baumgarten), Saxon village near Sibiu, Transylvania*

*BUNGARD / BANGERT (BAUMGARTEN), SAXON VILLAGE NEAR SIBIU, TRANSYLVANIA*






Bungard by Remus Roman, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Epiphany at Patriarchate, Bucharest*

*EPIPHANY AT PATRIARCHATE, BUCHAREST*





basilica.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ukraine - Romania border in Maramureș Mountains*

*UKRAINE - ROMANIA BORDER IN MARAMUREȘ MOUNTAINS*






Ukraine - Romania border by Oleksandr Meleshko, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Road near Bisericani, Neamț County, Moldavia*

*ROAD NEAR BISERICANI, NEAMȚ COUNTY, MOLDAVIA*







ziarulceahlaul.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Schela Cladovei harbour on Danube, Mehedinți County, Oltenia*

*SCHELA CLADOVEI HARBOUR ON DANUBE, MEHEDINȚI COUNTY, OLTENIA*





Is a former village, now a neighborhood of Drobeta Turnu Severin.
The archaeological discoveries here gave the name to Schela Cladovei Mesolithic Culture (starting with ~7,000 BCE, or 9,000 years ago), which is the Romanian name for the same horizon of the people who created the Lepenski Vir Culture in Serbia. This is the first post-Paleolithic material culture in Europe, that is, *the first form of civilisation, sedentary life, practice of agriculture, superior techniques* on continent. The Lepenski Vir - Schela Cladovei Culture marked the beginning of Neolithic in Europe and the apparition of the second oldest craddle of civilisation in the world after Near East, named by specialists the Old Danube Civilisation or the Civilisation of Old Europe.



Narcis Mursa​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Olt*

*DEFILE OF OLT *





Nikolai Ismail​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

*BUCHAREST BY ME*






United Nations Square by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lipova and the Mureș River, Banat*

* LIPOVA AND THE MUREȘ RIVER, BANAT*





pasaridinromania.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Icy Mureș River at Toplița, Harghita County, Transylvania*

*ICY MUREȘ RIVER AT TOPLIȚA, HARGHITA COUNTY, TRANSYLVANIA*






Toplița is situated at the limit between Gheorgheni Depression and Defile of Mureș, extending in both the flat and mountainous areas. Though in Harghita County, it was not part of the Székely Land and has a majoritary Romanian population.





Icy river by Florina, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sfântu Anton Square, Bucharest*

*SFÂNTU ANTON SQUARE, BUCHAREST*





Sfântu Anton is the heart of Lipscani Neighborhood, which in turn is the oldest part of Bucharest. The square took the name from St. Anthony Church, which was the chapel of the former Princely Court (called Curtea Veche, Old Court), and for that reason is usually also called the Princely Church or, more often, Biserica Curtea Veche (Old Court Church). Is the oldest standing building of Bucharest, from 1559.




basilica.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Gregory the Decapolite Cave Hermitage in Bistrița Gorges, Oltenia*

*GREGORY THE DECAPOLITE CAVE HERMITAGE IN BISTRIȚA GORGES, OLTENIA*






This is one of the two hermitages belonging to Bistrița Monastery. The church was built around 1600 close to cave's mouth. The cave was used by the first monks and hermits in the area, before the foundation of the monastery in 15th century. 
The hermitage bears the name of Gregory the Decapolite, a Byzantine ascetic from Iconoclast Period (8-9th century), sanctified by the Orthodox Church, whose relics used to be hidden here during Turkish attacks or other dangerous situations. Gregory's relics stayed first in a monastery in Constantinople and after the Turkish conquest in 1456, they were moved into Bulgaria, from where they were brought in Wallachia, at Bistrița Monastery. 
The cave is 400 m long and is situated 80 m above the road and river, on the vertical wall of the gorges. It is called Bats' Cave because of the many bats living here. It is part of Buila - Vânturarița National Park.





ziarullumina.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Poarta lui Ionele Cave, Apuseni Nature Park*

*POARTA LUI IONELE CAVE, APUSENI NATURE PARK*







Peştera Poarta lui Ionele by Florina, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Siriu dam and village, Buzău Mountains*

* SIRIU DAM AND VILLAGE, BUZĂU MOUNTAINS*





Cătălin Crudu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bistra, Land of Motzi, Transylvania*

*BISTRA, LAND OF MOTZI, TRANSYLVANIA*





The village is situated on Arieș valley, upstream of Câmpeni, the formal capital of the ethnographic - historical zone. Bistra is the seat of a commune comprising no less than 35 villages, that spread on a surface on 34 km², making it the largest commune in Romania by occupied land.
Bistra is situated in the point where four of the twelve mountain groups in Apuseni meet, being bordered by Trascău Mountains, Gilău Mountains, Metaliferi Mountains and Muntele Mare Mountains.






Week 2 - Landscape: Traditional by Andreea Selagea, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Moieciu, Bran area, border between Transylvania and Wallachia*

*MOIECIU, BRAN AREA, BORDER BETWEEN TRANSYLVANIA AND WALLACHIA*






George Secăreanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Military Highschool, Câmpulung Moldovenesc*

*MILITARY HIGHSCHOOL, CÂMPULUNG MOLDOVENESC*







Nicolae Iliu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

*RARĂU MOUNTAINS*






Câmpulung Moldovenesc town in the valley



Nicolae Iliu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube at Giurgiu*

*DANUBE AT GIURGIU *




oovi.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dragons' Gate, Trascău Mountains*

*DRAGONS' GATE, TRASCĂU MOUNTAINS*






Tiberiu Grecu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

*BUCHAREST*




Photo from yesterday, since when it continuously snowed. The snow layer is officially 30 cm thick at Bucharest now.



Mihai Aerolf​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dâmbovicioara Goges, Piatra Craiului National Park*

*DÂMBOVICIOARA GORGES, PIATRA CRAIULUI NATIONAL PARK*







Dambovicioara Gorge by CameliaTWU, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Aerial: Satu Mare / Szatmárnémeti*

*AERIAL: SATU MARE / SZATMÁRNÉMETI*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Obcinele Bucovinei Mountains*

*OBCINELE BUCOVINEI MOUNTAINS*







Snowing in the sun by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Câșla Lakenear Tulcea, Dobruja*

*CÂȘLA LAKE NEAR TULCEA, DOBRUJA*






Câșla is an big lake near the city. Is packed with thousands of water birds from many species as well as many fish species and other animals. Is amazing to see a place with the wildlife richness of a safari destination in the outskirts of an European city.






Tulcea by Gwilym Owen, on Flickr











You can (re)watch filmed images with laker made by me in 2013. The sounds show better how full of life the lake is. The video starts with the scenes at the lake, then scenes within the city follows:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

* CEAHLĂU NATIONAL PARK*





God has warm fingers ...  by thenenea, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Neajlov Delta, Comana Nature Park*

*NEAJLOV DELTA, COMANA NATURE PARK*




Neajlov 2 by dorin_hara, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ghimeș Pass between Transylvania and Moldavia, Székely Land,*

*GHIMEȘ PASS BETWEEN TRANSYLVANIA AND MOLDAVIA, SZÉKELY LAND, *





The area is inhabited by Csangos, though most of them declare Romanian or Hungarian nationality. More info




uduleserdelyben.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Țigănești Monastery north of Bucharest*

*ȚIGĂNEȘTI MONASTERY NORTH OF BUCHAREST*







One of the many historical monasteries around Bucharest, it existed since 17th century and present church is from 1799-1812.




acvila30.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Meziad Cave, Pădurea Craiului Mountains*

*MEZIAD CAVE, PĂDUREA CRAIULUI MOUNTAINS*





One of the most impressive and most visited caves in Romania, is remarkable for its large halls (reaching 35 m tall), an interior natural bridge, large bat colonies etc.
Pădurea Craiului Mountains (to not be confused with Piatra Craiului) are part of Western Carpathians (Apuseni). They extend on 1,150 km² and reach only 1,027 m elevation, but are the shelter of the greatest number of karst phenomena in Romania after Bihor Mountains (where the Apuseni Nature Park is situated).




Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*6,000 years old art in the Eneolithic Museum in Piatra Neamț*

*6,000 YEARS OLD ART IN THE ENEOLITHIC MUSEUM IN PIATRA NEAMȚ*






The chronology of Cucuteni Civilisation, based on radiocarbon tests:

- Early (Pre-Cucuteni I-III to Cucuteni A-B, Trypillia A to Trypillia BI-II): 4800 to 4000 BCE
- Middle (Cucuteni B, Trypillia BII to CI-II): 4000 to 3500 BCE
- Late (Horodiştea-Folteşti, Trypillia CII): 3500 to 3000 BCE





Muzeul Cucuteni by Descopera Nord Est, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tricule Castle, Danube's Canyon, Banat*

*TRICULE CASTLE, DANUBE'S CANYON, BANAT*
The castle in 1910









Dating from 14th century and situated near Svinița village, it is not precisely known who built it: the king of Hungary, local Romanian noblemen or even Serbs or Bulgarians (the village is majoritary Serbian, 90% of inhabitants are Serbs). The present name is more recent, in Turkish language. Turks conquered the area in 16th century and in their language, Tricule means "three towers", refering to the configuration of the castle before 1924, when one of the towers was destroyed by Dajube's frozen water. Situated initially on a promontory, with the construction of Iron Gate I dam in 1968, the castle is not partly submerged. 




Bogdan Vasile​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dolj County Prefecture Palace, Craiova*

*DOLJ COUNTY PREFECTURE PALACE, CRAIOVA*





Built as Administrative Palace in 1912-1913 in Neoromanian Style




intelilight.eu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Fairy tale autumn in Cozia Masiff*

*FAIRY TALE AUTUMN IN COZIA MASSIF*




bogdanduna.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The prehistorical forests of Țarcu Mountains*

*THE PREHISTORICAL FORESTS OF ȚARCU MOUNTAINS*







DSC_0440 by laszlog, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Southerm limit of Danube Delta*

*SOUTHERN LIMIT OF DANUBE DELTA *





Sfântu Gheorghe Branch near Mahmudia





DSCN3321 by TASHU TV, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Oradea*

*ORADEA *






Sky on fire (Oradea) by Alex Bucevschi, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sinaia*

*SINAIA*




Gábor Géza​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Călinești - Oaș, Land of Oaș, Northwest Romania*

*CĂLINEȘTI - OAȘ, LAND OF OAȘ, NORTHWEST ROMANIA*





The village (4,700 inhabitants) is the second biggest locality in Land of Oaș. It develops on the shore of Călinești - Oaș Reservoir created in 1974.
Oaș is a depression of ~700 km² surrounded by low mountains of volcanic origin in the extreme north-west of the country, near the border with Ukraine and Hungary. The Land of Oaș is, together with Maramureș, the most peculiar etnographic region in Romania. The original culture of Oaș was attributed by some people to the ancient Dacian inheritance, by others to Slavic or Celtic groups that lived in the area at some point. What is sure is that it doesn't resemble anything in Romania or other country.





Calinesti Oas by Habarics Zsolt, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cindrel Mountains*

*CINDREL MOUNTAINS*





Cindrel Mountains extend on 900 km² and reach 2,244 m at Cindrel Peak, from where the photo is taken. The Cindrel Nature Park extend on 98 km² in Cindrel and Lotru Mountains.
Culturally, these mountains are closely connected with the ethnographic zone of Mărginimea Sibiului, situated at their northern side.



artfabian.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Măcin Mountains*

*MĂCIN MOUNTAINS*






dailytraveller.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ogretin, Prahova County, Muntenia*

*OGRETIN, PRAHOVA COUNTY, MUNTENIA*






George Alexandru Mar​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Petroșani seen from Parâng Mountains, Transylvania*

*PETROȘANI SEEN FROM PARÂNG MOUNTAINS, TRANSYLVANIA*





With the snow-caped Retezat Mountains in backdrop



Gábor Géza ​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sun Motorway across Bărăgan and Dobruja steppes*

*SUN MOTORWAY ACROSS BĂRĂGAN AND DOBRUJA STEPPES*





A2 Motorway between Bucharest and Constanța, aka "Sun Motorway"





APUS PE AUTOSTRADA SOARELUI by Belizarie, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ostrov Branch of Danube in Călărași County, Muntenia*

*OSTROV BRANCH OF DANUBE IN CĂLĂRAȘI COUNTY, MUNTENIA*






the danube by Erhard Staufenbiel, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ghimeș Pass between Transylvania and Moldavia, Székely Land*

- edit: dmca


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hora from Broșteni, Bistrița Valley, Moldavia*

*HORA FROM BROȘTENI, BISTRIȚA VALLEY, MOLDAVIA*






Hora is a type of circle dance originating in the Balkans. The original meaning of the Greek word _χορός_ may have been 'circle'. The course of the seasons was also symbolically described as the dance of the Greco-Roman Horae.
Broșteni (population 5,388) is the biggest locality on the valley between Vatra Dornei (Bukovina) and Piatra Neamț (Lower Land).


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Frozen Bucharest*

*FROZEN BUCHAREST*





Since a week, a Siberian weather front is above Romania. In Bucharest, temperatures don't go above - 5 °C and by night they fall around - 18°C. Together with the thick layer of snow that has frozen on trees and with the icicles hanging from roofs, this creates an idyllic environment of an authentic winter.




Ovidiu Gabriel Grijulescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Victory Square, Timișoara*

*VICTORY SQUARE, TIMIȘOARA*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Nehoiu, Buzău Mountains, Muntenia*

*NEHOIU, BUZĂU MOUNTAINS, MUNTENIA*




Cătălin Crudu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Focșani, capital of Vrancea County, Moldavia*

*FOCȘANI, CAPITAL OF VRANCEA COUNTY, MOLDAVIA*





The Theatre Square, with the Municipal Theatre inaugurated in 1913.



ziaruldevrancea.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Întorsura Buzăului Depression and Ciucaș Mountains*

*ÎNTORSURA BUZĂULUI DEPRESSION AND CIUCAȘ MOUNTAINS*






On the ridge of Ciucaș is the historical border between Transylvania and Wallachia. To the left is the main massif of Ciucaș and to the right is the Zăganu Massif.



Cătălin Lungu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Around Bicaz town, Neamț County, Moldavia*

*AROUND BICAZ TOWN, NEAMȚ COUNTY, MOLDAVIA*





Bicaz is situated where four mountain groups meet: Hășmaș Mountains, Tarcău Mountains, Stânișoara Mountains and Bistrița Mountains (Ceahlău Massif is part of Bistrița Mountains).




Alex Ionuț Husariu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Wilderness to the horizon & all around: Semenic Mountains*

*WILDERNESS TO THE HORIZON & ALL AROUND: SEMENIC MOUNTAINS*





Semenic Mountains extend on 1,180 km² and reach an elevation of 1,447 m. They are part of the Mountains of Banat, which together with other mountains (Țarcu, Godeanu,Cerna) make 65% of the area of Caraș Severin County (8,514 km²). Banat Mountains consist of low heights but are wild, very remote and little affected by humans, because of the low density in county: only 34 / km.
Much of Semenic Mountains is part of Semenic - Caraș Gorges National Park which has a surface of 361 km². Situated in Semenic and Anina Mountains, the specific of this park is the lush vegetation, the great biodiversity and high quality of primeval ecosystems. Here is the only prehistorical beech forest in Europe, extending on around 50 km². There are many karst phenomena, including many caves with healthy bat populations.




Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Villages in the Land of Muscel, muntenia*

*VILLAGES IN THE LAND OF MUSCEL, MUNTENIA*





Foothills of Iezer - Păpușa Mountains



Radulescu Photography​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Parâng Mountains*

*PARÂNG MOUNTAINS*





Dragoș Dula​


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

:drool: These are strinkigly beautiful landscapes (Semenic Mountains, Ghimeș Pass, Cindrel Mountains...)


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Calea Victoriei Road, Bucharest*

*CALEA VICTORIEI ROAD, BUCHAREST*




 Alberto Groșescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

*CIUCAȘ MOUNTAINS*





Vf. Ciucas-104 by Florin Mihai, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bedeleu Plateau, Trascău Mountains*

*BEDELEU PLATEAU, TRASCĂU MOUNTAINS*





Bedeleu Plateau is a relatively flat area situated at over 1,100 m elevation on top of Bedeleu Massif. Bedeleu Plateau is surrounded by abysses with vertical stone walls. From its height, an extraordinary panorama over Arieș Valley and mountains around is opening in front of the eyes.
The area is packed with precious karst phenomena, including the Huda lui Papară Cave, with the largest an healthiest bat colonies in Europe (the only bat colonies that are thriving an growing). Also, the architecture of the villages in the area is the most archaic in Romania, if not in entire Europe.






Bedeleu_sunset_night_20_Sept_2015_26.jpg by a_ruicanescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Nemșa / Nimesch, Saxon Chair of Mediaș, Transylvania*

*NEMȘA / NIMESCH, SAXON CHAIR OF MEDIAȘ, TRANSYLVANIA*






The church was built around 1400 and fortified around 1500 by erection of a wall with towers around. The walls have been demolished in 1869, when the old fortified bell tower was also demolished and replaced with the present one.



peurmeleluiroth.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cape Tuzla at Black Sea*

*CAPE TUZLA AT BLACK SEA*





Lighthouse by Dimitrie, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Putna Monastery, Buikovina*

*PUTNA MONASTERY, BUKOVINA*





doxologia.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Agăș village, Trotuș Valley, Moldavia*

*AGĂȘ VILLAGE, TROTUȘ VALLEY, MOLDAVIA*






In this area, the valley is bordered by Tarcău Mountains to the north and Ciuc Mountains to the south




Andreia Nicoleta Dobriţoiu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Village in Gorj County, Oltenia*

*VILLAGE IN GORJ COUNTY, OLTENIA*






DSC_0402 by d duck1, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The 100% Turkish village of Fântâna Mare / Başpînar, Dobruja*

*THE 100% TURKISH VILLAGE OF FÂNTÂNA MARE / BAŞPÎNAR, DOBRUJA*







Notice the hill with some holes. This type of geological formations are found in several places across Dobruja and are called "canarale". They are characterized by horizontal stratigraphy and natural grottoes, many of them enlarged and inhabited (oir used as burial places) by humans at least since antiquity.




diversitate-dobrogeana.maini-intinse.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mahmudia, Danube Delta*

*MAHMUDIA, DANUBE DELTA *







Mahmudia_Sf_Ghe_28_of_Aug 2015_16.jpg by a_ruicanescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hășmaș Mountains*

* HĂȘMAȘ MOUNTAINS*





Adrian Purcaru​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Costești village, Șureanu Mountains, Transylvania*

*COSTEȘTI VILLAGE, ȘUREANU MOUNTAINS, TRANSYLVANIA*






Costesti, Hunedoara by Cristian Pop, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lupcina, Obcinele Bucovinei Mountains*

*LUPCINA, OBCINELE BUCOVINEI MOUNTAINS*




Cătălin Urdoi​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Postăvaru Massif*

*POSTĂVARU MASSIF*






When the silence has settled.. by George Pancescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Aerial: Rădăuți, Bukovina*

*AERIAL: RĂDĂUȚI, BUKOVINA*





Rădăuți, population 22,145, is the third largest city in Suceava (county corresponding roughly with the Romanian part of Bukovina). It is Moldavia's oldest urban center and the Bogdana Monastery from here is the oldest in Moldavia (established in 1360) and the seat of the first metropolitanate of the principality, established in 1381.
During the Austrian rule (1775-1918), a large number of Germans and Jews established in the city so in late 19th century and early 20th century, the dominant ethnicities, Romanian, German and Jewish, were making each around 30%. As the Jews were German speakers, 70% of the towns's population was speaking German as native language.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Village in Iași County*

*VILLAGE IN IAȘI COUNTY*






Typical view of village street in Moldavian Plateau, with compact wooden fences,some painted in sky blue.





DSC06862 1 by Leonard Deloiu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Paltinu Reservoir, Prahova County, Muntenia*

*PALTINU RESERVOIR, PRAHOVA COUNTY, MUNTENIA*






Built on Doftana Valley, the river marking the limit between Baiului and Grohotiș mountains. Notice the thick forests of Grohotiș Mountains, a group that host a high density population of bears.





Paltinu lake by Sergiu St. O., on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube at Giurgiu*

*DANUBE AT GIURGIU *






Untitled by I [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Târgu-mureș / Marosvásárhely, Székely Land, Transylvania*

* TÂRGU-MUREȘ / MAROSVÁSÁRHELY, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*





The Calvin Church inside the city's fortress dates from 14th century, with aditional works in 1491.
Târgu Mureș didn't have walls surrounding the city. Instead, in the middle of locality is a fortress with seven bastions built between 1602 - 1652. It replaced a previous fortress dating from 1491, destroyed during a battle in 1601. Both fortresses were erected around the church.




sofia-blog.de​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bukovina*

*BUKOVINA *




madalinairimia.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The prehistorical forests of Țarcu Mountains*

*THE PREHISTORICAL FORESTS OF ȚARCU MOUNTAINS*






And the reintroduced European bison. Bison dissapeared from Romania in 18th century. The present bisons are originally from Poland, descendants of few individuals brought in 20th century and presently found in several fenced reserves across the country and free in Țarcu Mountains since 2015.
Țarcu extend on 900 km² and reach 2,192 m.




theguardian.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Prahova Valley seen from Baiului Mountains*

*PRAHOVA VALLEY SEEN FROM BAIULUI MOUNTAINS*





Comarnic town and farther, Breaza town are seen in the valley.





_DSC6564 by Alexandru Mihail Popescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

*FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS*






Fagaras main ridge by Sile H, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Turda Salt Mine*

*TURDA SALT MINE*






Two thousands years of almost uninterrupted history of salt mining, from the Roman surface exploitation (that generated the salt lake outside) to the early medieval Bulgar works, then to Hungarian medieval and early modern and then to the Austrian period of 18-19th century, when the present halls and wooden infrastructure have been created.




Underworld don't look down by Pied Piper Brasov, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Valea Hotarului village, Land of Muscel, Muntenia*

*VALEA HOTARULUI VILLAGE, LAND OF MUSCEL, MUNTENIA*






DSC07356 by ▲ Daniel V Baratu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

*BUCHAREST BY ME*





*Hotel Capitol*, built in 1901 on Calea Victoriei Road, across the most famous restaurant of Bucharest, Capșa, visible in photo in backdrop.



Two more photos from today on *Streets of Bucharest* thread





Hotel Capitol (1901) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Bridge at Calafat*

*DANUBE BRIDGE AT CALAFAT*




calafat-news.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului National Park*

* PIATRA CRAIULUI NATIONAL PARK*






Group Photo by Nicusor Bobocea, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains*

*RODNA MOUNTAINS*





madalinadobraca.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Siriu dam and village, Buzău Mountains*

* SIRIU DAM AND VILLAGE, BUZĂU MOUNTAINS*






On the dam by Mircea Negulici, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Summer night at SlănicMoldova Resort*

*SUMMER NIGHT AT SLĂNIC MOLDOVA RESORT*





Tatidane​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Beușnița Valley, Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park*

*BEUȘNIȚA VALLEY, NERA GORGES - BEUȘNIȚA NATIONAL PARK*





Ciprian Floare​





















Beautiful music from Banat, inspired by the purity of the places where these people live


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Higher Lotru Valley*

*HIGHER LOTRU VALLEY*





cumotorul.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Deep in the forests of Leaota Mountains*

*DEEP IN THE FORESTS OF LEAOTA MOUNTAINS*





Sandra Bartocha​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Caraiman Chalet, Bucegi Plateau*

*CARAIMAN CHALET, BUCEGI PLATEAU*






Builtin 1937 at 2,025 m elevation, on the endge of a spectacular abyss hundreds of meters deep.




Erdély 2015-2016 (103 of 344) by Antal György, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bicaz Gorges*

*BICAZ GORGES*







Erdély 2015-2016 (332 of 344) by Antal György, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Horezu Monastery*

*HOREZU MONASTERY*





/lejean-travels.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The new Orthodox cathedral of Arad*

*THE NEW ORTHODOX CATHEDRAL OF ARAD *







The Trinity Cathedral, built between 1991 - 2008 is the seat of Arad Bishopric. One of the bells weights 4 tons and together, the bells weight over 6.5 tons. The construction of a new cathedral was considered necessary because of the insuficient dimension of the old one, built between 1862-1865.




iuliaionescu.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Winter in Bukovina*

*WINTER IN BUKOVINA *




















consilierturism.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lutheran service in Cisnădioara / Mächelsbärch (Michelsberg)*

*LUTHERAN SERVICE IN CISNĂDIOARA / MÄCHELSBÄRCH (MICHELSBERG)*





The church was built in 1764 in the village as the old one, on top of the hill, was harder accessible.



evang.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Navy Day 2015 at Giurgiu*

*NAVY DAY 2015 AT GIURGIU*





Vasile Arcanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

* CEAHLĂU NATIONAL PARK*





Cătălin Ţibuleac​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*La Văioagă Waterfall, Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park*

*LA VĂIOAGĂ WATERFALL, NERA GORGES - BEUȘNIȚA NATIONAL PARK*





Ciprian Floare​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rodna National Park*

*RODNA NATIONAL PARK*






Rumunsko_2015_1-2 - 2 by veruncelo008, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*New St. John Monastery in Suceava*

*NEW ST. JOHN MONASTERY IN SUCEAVA*






consilierturism.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Olt*

*DEFILE OF OLT *






47 km of stunning water & rocks & forest sceneries




Starting winter in Romania by Cristian Ghinghes, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Roșia Montană: officially proposed to Unesco*

*ROȘIA MONTANĂ: OFFICIALLY PROPOSED TO UNESCO*





Roșia Montană is the locality with richest gold ore deposits and richest gold mining history in Europe. The fabulous Decebalus Treasure evaluated at 165 tons of gold was made with metal extracted from here. The gold from Roșia, looted by Romans after the conquest of Sarmisegetusa or extracted by them from Alburnus Maior (ancient name of Roșia) and other mining centers from Apuseni has paid the construction of famous landmarks in Rome and other Roman cities in Italy especially during the reigns of emperors Trajan and Hadrian, like the Trajan Forum and strenghtened the Roman economy, delaying the empire's collapse with decades.
After 1989, Roșia became the target of a gold mining company that wanted to erase Cârnic, the massif where most of the gold ore is, together with the historical mining galleries dating from Roman, medieval and modern epochs and to destroy most of the historical town of Roșia. They managed to bribe most of the previous goverment, local autorithies and many of the local people, buying most of the terrain and properties in the area but following massive demonstrations in Romania and abroad, and following the resignation of the previous goverment, now Roșia is safe. After the invitation from Unesco for making a documentation with the purpose of inscribing Roșia on the list of World Heritage sites, the present goverment has officially proposed Roșia for this.



Andreia Nicoleta Dobriţoiu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Infirmary church of Văleni Monastery, Argeș County, Muntenia*

*INFIRMARY CHURCH OF VĂLENI MONASTERY, ARGEȘ COUNTY, MUNTENIA*





Văleni Monastery was established in 1692 and rebuilt several times. The infirmary church dates from 1875 - 1925.




Gheorghe Chelu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Valea Sării (Salt's Valley) village, Vrancea Mountains, Moldavia*

*VALEA SĂRII (SALT'S VALLEY) VILLAGE, VRANCEA MOUNTAINS, MOLDAVIA*








foto valea sarii 2012 080 by VIRUSALL, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sunset in Pojorâta, Bukovina*

*SUNSET IN POJORÂTA, BUKOVINA*





Bucovina Turism​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Feral horses in Danube Delta*

*FERAL HORSES IN DANUBE DELTA *





natureguide.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Scărița Belioara Reserve, Muntele Mare Mountains*

*SCĂRIȚA BELIOARA RESERVE, MUNTELE MARE MOUNTAINS*






shuttermemory.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Glăvoi Meadow, Apuseni Nature Park*

*GLĂVOI MEADOW, APUSENI NATURE PARK*





Glăvoi Meadow is the main among the five camping areas in the park.





Glavoi by Attila Szentesi, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

*BUCHAREST*






cpdis.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Neamț*

*PIATRA NEAMȚ*




Alex Pers Photography​















[URL="http://imageshack.com/a/img540/9729/YwbLMO.jpg"][/URL]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bârnova Monastery near Iași*

*BÂRNOVA MONASTERY NEAR IAȘI*





Fortified complex built in 1629



Radu Linde​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*St. Ann CraterLake, Harghita Mountains*

*SAINT ANN CRATER LAKE, HARGHITA MOUNTAINS*





Visit Háromszék​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Aerial: archaeological site of Histria, Dobruja*

*AERIAL: ARCHAEOLOGICAL SITE OF HISTRIA, DOBRUJA*








Situated in the mirific environment of the remote Sinoe Lagoon, Histria existed between 7th century BCE and 7th century CE. It is the most complex archaeological site in Romania, with 13 layers of material culture: 3 layers from Archaic Greek period, 3 from classical Greek period, 4 from Hellenistic period and 4 from Roman period. Each layer corresponded to a destruction and succesive reconstruction of the city, following Barbarian invasions.
Notice in video the romantic wetland landscapes around the peninsula where Histria stands.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

*CIUCAȘ MOUNTAINS*






10887456_757150397704342_1385353659387935603_o by gabriel solomon, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Buila - Vânturarița National Park*

*BUILA - VÂNTURARIȚA NATIONAL PARK*



meetup.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului National Park*

* PIATRA CRAIULUI NATIONAL PARK*






With the Transylvanian town of Zărnești in background, which is the most used point of access into the massif. Piatra Craiului is situated both in Transylvania (Brașov County) and Wallachia (Argeș County, open map).





IMG_20141012_112204 by gabriel solomon, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Pojorâta, Bukovina*

*POJORÂTA, BUKOVINA*




Bucovina Turism​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Fierce Bucegi Mountains*

*FIERCE BUCEGI MOUNTAINS*





Iulian Acris​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cheia Gorges, Buila - Vânturarița National Park*

*CHEIA GORGES, BUILA - VÂNTURARIȚA NATIONAL PARK*





meetup.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Roșia Montană, the golden legend*

*ROȘIA MONTANĂ, THE GOLDEN LEGEND*






Cezar Gabriel​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Road to Bisericani Monastery, Neamț County, Moldavia*

*ROAD TO BISERICANI MONASTERY, NEAMȚ COUNTY, MOLDAVIA*






The road climbs from Bistrița Valley (Vaduri Reservoir) up to the place where the monastery is situated




Alex Pers Photography​




















Vaduri Reservoir seen from the height of Bisericani


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by meâ*

*BUCHAREST BY ME*






More photos from yesterday on *Streets of Bucharest thread*







George Coposu Boulevard by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr




.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iași*

* IAȘI*







DSC_8883_00002 by Petru, on Flickr





[


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bistrița Valley at Broșteni, Moldavia*

*BISTRIȚA VALLEY AT BROȘTENI, MOLDAVIA*






Christian Hartmann​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vaser Valley, Maramureș Mountains Nature Park*

*VASER VALLEY, MARAMUREȘ MOUNTAINS NATURE PARK*





Christian Hartmann​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Râmeț village, Trascău Mountains, Transylvania*

*RÂMEȚ VILLAGE, TRASCĂU MOUNTAINS, TRANSYLVANIA*




 
Christian Hartmann​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*DANUBE DELTA *





Just a corner of a 3,446 km² labyrinth of lakes, floating islands, canals, sand banks. The most diverse natural part of Europe, with 23 types of ecosystems, over 300 bird species etc.
*Download larger version* of the [hoto




Rumänien​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Black Eagle Palace, Oradea*

*BLACK EAGLE PALACE, ORADEA *






The finest Secession building in Oradea, built in 1907-1908 after the plans of local architects Marcell Komor and Dezső Jakob



Rumänien​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

* CEAHLĂU NATIONAL PARK*




Rumänien ​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bărăgan Steppe seen from Prahova Subcarpathians at Tohani, Muntenia*

* BĂRĂGAN STEPPE SEEN FROM PRAHOVA SUBCARPATHIANS AT TOHANI, MUNTENIA*





The village of Tohani is situated on the last hills of the Subcarpathians, in an area very important in prehistory, antiquity and early middle age, because of Bărăgan as migrating corridor of countless peoples from Eurasian steppes in their movement toward south and west. The Indoeuropean invaders from Bronze Age established at Sărata Monteoru, not far from Tohani, one of the most important settlements in Europe. At the end of antiquity, the Goths have had their capital in the same area. The strategical importance was given by the possibility to control the Bărăgan, while being able to take shelter in the hilly area, that once was densely forested.





Waiting for spring by Ramona Răican, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Zăganu Ridge, Ciucaș Mountains*

*ZĂGANU RIDGE, CIUCAȘ MOUNTAINS*






This ridge resembles Piatra Craiului or Bucegi, if seen from this angle. If you're interested, you can *download the map of Ciucaș Mountains* (as well as the map of most other mountains in Romania) on Carpati.org.





Zaganu ridge by Mircea Negulici, on Flickr















What makes Ciucaș distinctive among other mountain groups in Romania is the amount of rhododendron that blooms here in the spring, probably more than anywhere else in Romania. One of the massifs in Ciucaș is called Muntele Roșu (Red Mountain) because of wide & compact cover in the red rhododendron flowers. See this 50 minutes television film (episode of a mountaineering series) for more stunning landscapes:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Nation's Salvation Cathedral, Bucharest*

*NATION'S SALVATION CATHEDRAL*






The Cathedral for the Salvation of the Romanian People is a future cathedral currently under construction. It will be the patriarchal cathedral of the Romanian Orthodox Church, and the tallest Orthodox Christian church in the world, when completed. Below the cathedral building is designed a soup kitchen with capacity for 1,000; two hotels; and parking for about 500 cars. The cathedral is designed with seating for approximately 6,000 worshipers. The cathedral is projected to withstand earthquakes of 8.5 on the Richter scale. 
The cathedral would be is 124 metres long, 70 metres wide and 120 m high. By comparison, Hagia Sophia from Istanbul is 82 m long, 73 m wide and 55 m high.




basilica.ro​





















Drone aerial


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sunset in Piatra Mare Massif*

*SUNSET IN PIATRA MARE MASSIF*





danmirica.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Deva Fortress*

*DEVA FORTRESS *






misfan.ro 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Emergence of Cerna River, Cerna Mountains*

*EMERGENCE OF CERNA RIVER, CERNA MOUNTAINS*





sgm-travel.de​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Emergence of Cerna River, Cerna Mountains*

*EMERGENCE OF CERNA RIVER, CERNA MOUNTAINS*






Most of the water from the springs in Piule - Iorgovanu Mountains enter underground through a karst system and after travelling 16 km beneath these mountains, the water comes out sudden through a group of springs called Izbucul Cernei (Emergence of Cerna, open map to see the location), a place of mirific purity in the environment of prehistoric forests of Domogled - Cerna Valley National Park. Emergence of Cerna is the strongest karst spring in Romania.




sgm-travel.de​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*New Spyridon Church, Bucharest*

*NEW SPYRIDON CHURCH, BUCHAREST*





Founded in 1767, destroyed at the 1848 earthquake and rebuilt in present form in 1852-1858, is presently the biggest church in Bucharest and used as patriarchal cathedral, alternatively with the cathedral from the Metropolitanate Hill.
The church has many precious artworks, more than the cathedral from Metropolitanate Hill, including a collection of early 19th century portraits of the last Phanariote and first native rulers of Wallachia and the iconostasis you can see in photo.





patriarhia.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cozia National Park*

*COZIA NATIONAL PARK*




dragosciobanu.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Râpa Roșie (Red Ravin) Reserve, Alba County, Transylvania*

*RÂPA ROȘIE (RED RAVIN) RESERVE, ALBA COUNTY, TRANSYLVANIA*






misfan.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Șura Mare Cave, Șureanu Mountains*

*ȘURA MARE CAVE, ȘUREANU MOUNTAINS*






Part of Cioclovina - Grădiștea Muncelului Nature Park, Șura Mare is one of the Top 10 caves worth visiting from Romania. Cave’s portal, 30 m height and 12 m width, resembles theportals of Cetățile Ponorului and Huda lui Papară caves. The cave is 3,145 m long. Throughout the first kilometer, the ceiling is 30 – 40 m high. At the end of the of Sura Mare cave, there’s a gallery with a 80 m high waterfall which can hardly be seen because of the water vapors released by the downfall.
Șura Mare is unique in our country for harboring the most numerous hibernating bat colonies. The distance from the entrance to the larger observed colonies is of aprox. 350 m. 


Text source (check the link for more amazing photos with the interior of the cave)




sgm-travel.de​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Humor Monastery*

*HUMOR MONASTERY*





Rumänien​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*DANUBE DELTA *






Rumänien​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Țibucani Hermitage, Neamț County, Moldavia*

*ȚIBUCANI HERMITAGE, NEAMȚ COUNTY, MOLDAVIA*





The hermitage belongs to Secu Monastery. 
It is situated in a meadow, surrounded by ancient forests, in a scarcely inhabited, tranquill area in the east of Neamț County, at the limit of the Moldavian Plateau. Established in 1774, has a small wooden church from 1777 (the grey one, on the left in photo). The wooden bell tower was built in 1859. In 1935 was built the big wooden church (the brown one, on the right in photo), some cells, the abbot house.




doxologia.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Turda Salt Mine*

*TURDA SALT MINE*





earthinpink.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

​* FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS*





Cristian Vasile​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iași*

* IAȘI*






IMG_0376 by Cristian Paduraru, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Road between Giurtelec and Mălădia, Sălaj County, Crișana*

*ROAD BETWEEN GIURTELEC AND MĂLĂDIA, SĂLAJ COUNTY, CRIȘANA*





Open map to see the location. 
This is the type of landscape most if not all Sălaj County consists of. Very peaceful and relaxing.





Freshly repaved 108F between Giurtelec and Maladia by Ady Negrean, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sunset in Călimani Mountains*

*SUNSET IN CĂLIMANI MOUNTAINS *




Cristian Vasile​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bukovina*

*BUKOVINA *






Ionuț Olari​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brusturoasa village, Trotuș Valley, Moldavia*

*BRUSTUROASA VILLAGE, TROTUȘ VALLEY, MOLDAVIA*






Ciuc Mountains on one side of the valley, Tarcău Mountains on the other side



Andreia Nicoleta Dobrițoiu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Costinești*

*COSTINEȘTI*







01-2 by MUNTEANU GABRIEL, on Flickr








106341671​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Heaven is in Ceahlău*

*THE HEAVEN IS IN CEAHLĂU*




Adrian Borda​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tulcea*

*TULCEA *





With a ship built in the local Tulcea Vard Shipyard




Fotografii si Filmari Aeriene Tulcea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Șumuleu Valley after rain, Giurgeu / Gyergyói Mountains*

*ȘUMULEU VALLEY AFTER RAIN, GIURGEU / GYERGYÓI MOUNTAINS*






Șumuleu is a creek, tributary of Bistricioara ("Little Bistrița") River, which in turn is the most important tributary of (Moldavian) Bistrița. Șumuleu spills into Bistricioara in Tulgheș village, center of a Romanian enclave in the homonimous Tulgheș depression, part of the majoritary - Hungarian Székely Land.
Part of the Eastern Carpathians, Giurgeu Mountains are situated between the Giurgeu Depression (one of the historical Székely comitati or chairs) to the west, the Ceahlău Massif and Hășmaș Mountains to the east and south and Călimani Mountains toward north. They extend on ~ 700 km² and reach 1,567 m.
Covered in dense forests and not visited by tourists almost at all, these mountains are a heaven of nature purity and beautiful landscapes.



Alex Sabin Husariu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

*RARĂU MOUNTAINS*





Iliu Nicolae ​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Carpathian Mountains seen from Bucharest*

*CARPATHIAN MOUNTAINS SEEN FROM BUCHAREST*






In clear days, is possible to see the mountains from Bucharest. The distance to the nearest mountains (Bucegi) is around 110 km.




Dan Mihai Balanescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Șumuleu Valley, Giurgeu / Gyergyói Mountains*

*ȘUMULEU VALLEY, GIURGEU / GYERGYÓI MOUNTAINS*






Șumuleu is a creek, tributary of Bistricioara ("Little Bistrița") River, which in turn is the most important tributary of (Moldavian) Bistrița. Șumuleu spills into Bistricioara in Tulgheș village, center of a Romanian enclave in the homonimous Tulgheș depression, part of the majoritary - Hungarian Székely Land.
Part of the Eastern Carpathians, Giurgeu Mountains are situated between the Giurgeu Depression (one of the historical Székely comitati or chairs) to the west, the Ceahlău Massif and Hășmaș Mountains to the east and south and Călimani Mountains toward north. They extend on ~ 700 km² and reach 1,567 m.
Covered in dense forests and not visited by tourists almost at all, these mountains are a heaven of nature purity and beautiful landscapes.



Alex Sabin Husariu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Albac, Land of Motzi, Transylvania*

*ALBAC, LAND OF MOTZI, TRANSYLANIA*





Perhaps the most representative village in the Land of Motzi, Albac is situated where Arieșul Mare (Greater Arieș) and Arieșul Mic (Small Arieș) rivers join, making Arieș, the river that crosses through the hearth of Apuseni / Western Carpathians.




Marius Turc​























*Road through Heaven* - the road on Arieșul Mare Valley between Albac and Gârda de Sus. Repost of a video which was presented around two years back, it shows the mirific beauty of this valley that marks the southern limit of Apuseni nature Park.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vatra Dornei, Bukovina's main resort*

*VATRA DORNEI, BUKOVINA'S MAIN RESORT*





Suceava News Online​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iași*

* IAȘI*




Cristian Vasile​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Călimani Mountains*

*CĂLIMANI MOUNTAINS *






tura scaunul domnului by ursu polar, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bukovina*

*BUKOVINA *




Ionel Cotoș​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mamaia*

*MAMAIA *



Claboo Media​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Village in Vâlcea County, Oltenia*

*VILLAGE IN VÂLCEA COUNTY, OLTENIA*





Bogdan Florian Caprariu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Meledic Salt Plateau, Vrancea Subcarpathians*

*MELEDIC SALT PLATEAU, VRANCEA SUBCARPATHIANS*






Alexander Edelweiss​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The peaks of paradise: Bucegi Mountains*

*THE PEAKS OF PARADISE: BUCEGI MOUNTAINS*





Alexander Edelweiss​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The peaks pf paradise: Negoiu (2,535 m), Făgăraș Mountains*

* THE PEAKS OF PARADISE: NEGOIU (2,535 M) FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS*





Negoiu is the second tallest peak in Făgăraș Mountains and in all Romania.


The beauty of Romania comes in first stance (even before its vegetal exuberance and wildlife richness), from the equal ratio between mountains, hills and plains and their uniform placement in the territory, organised concentrical starting from the giant circle of the Carpathians. The smaller geographic units are also organised in a rather uniform alternance of highlands and lowlands, in the form of a miriad of depressions, valleys, plateaux etc, that offer the traveller the experience of an endless variety of landscapes and especially the experience of large, dramatic open spaces, of magnificent panoramas that, if admired from the summits of the mountains, go over distances of tens and hundreds of km.




Alexander Edelweiss​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Băile Tușnad / Tusnádfürdő Spa, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*BĂILE TUȘNAD / TUSNÁDFÜRDŐ spa, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*







The resort is the smallest town in Romania - 1.641 inhabitants of which 89% Hungarians. 
It is situated in first Olt Defile (much shorter than the second and most famous Olt Defile, between Transylvania and Oltenia), here the river crossing the Harghita Mountains, making the connection between Ciuc and Sfântu Gheorghe depressions.



Marian Porumboi​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Backside view of Peleș Castle, Sinaia*

*BACKSIDE VIEW OF PELEȘ CASTLE, SINAIA*





Marius Dincă ​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Baia Mare / Nagybánya*

*BAIA MARE / NAGYBÁNYA*





fogy Christmas eve Citadel square ,Old Town by Dr ,Dreamer, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Pociovaliște Gorges, Muntele Mare Mountains, Transylvania*

*POCIOVALIȘTE GORGES, MUNTELE MARE MOUNTAINS, TRANSYLVANIA*






Pociovaliște Gorges are a mixed natural reserve of national importance



Tiberiu Grecu ​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Gregory the Decapolite Cave hermitage in Bistrița Gorges, Oltenia*

*GREGORY THE DECAPOLITE CAVE HERMITAGE IN BISTRIȚA GORGES, OLTENIA*






The church was built around 1600 close to cave's mouth. The cave was used by the first monks and hermits in the area, before the foundation of the monastery in 15th century. 
The cave is 400 m long and is situated 80 m above the road and river, on the vertical wall of the gorges. It is called Bats' Cave because of the many bats living here. It is part of Buila - Vânturarița National Park.





ziarullumina.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cozia National Park*

*COZIA NATIONAL PARK*




Tiberiu Grecu ​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Land of Luana, Buzău Mountains*

*LAND OF LUANA, BUZĂU MOUNTAINS*






Andreea Matei ​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Băsești, Land of Codru, Northwest Romania*

*BĂSEȘTI, LAND OF CODRU, NORTHWEST ROMANIA*






The locality is known for being the native place of Gheorghe Pop de Băsești (1835- 1919), Romanian politician and leader of the political party representing the Romanians in Austria - Hungary.



Zoltan Kalmar​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cozia National Park*

*COZIA NATIONAL PARK*




Tiberiu Grecu ​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cetățuia Monastery, Iași city*

*CETĂȚUIA MONASTERY, IAȘI CITY*





Built in 1668 - 1672



Romică Horhotă​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piule - Iorgovan Mountains*

*PIULE - IORGOVANU MOUNTAINS*





Tiberiu Grecu ​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Serbian Square, Arad*

*SERBIAN SQUARE, ARAD *






Arad has always had Serbian heritage. In 18th century, a large Serbian population was colonised here and the Serbs became the second ethnic group in Arad city, after Romanians (Arad was one of the few main cities in Hungary and Austria - Hungary majoritary Romanian).





Arad, Piața Sârbească by Tim Boric, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tarnița Reservoir, Gilău Mountains, Transylvania*

*TARNIȚA RESERVOIR, GILĂU MOUNTAINS, TRANSYLVANIA*






Tarnița is the favorite weekend destination of people from Cluj Napoca. A resort of holiday homes and guest houses developed on lake's shore, resort visible in photo.




Tiberiu Grecu​






















The concrete dam was built in 1974 and has a height of 97 m.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Fălcău, Bukovina*

*FĂLCĂU, BUKOVINA*






Fălcău is situated in Obcina Feredeu Massif, part of Obcinele Bucovinei Mountains.The area is isolated and remote, near the Ukrainian border.


Vasile Nicoară​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cluj Napoca*

*CLUJ NAPOCA*






Iosif Miclăuș​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

*BUCHAREST*






I used to work in the building from where this picture is taken, inclusively in the room with the window with this view, for 8 years 




#colectiv by Albert Dobrin, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Transalpina Highway*

*TRANSALPINA HIGHWAY *






Transalpina by Viorel Ilinca, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*6,000 years old art from Gumelnița Culture*

*6,000 YEARS OLD ART FROM GUMELNIȚA CULTURE*






The Gumelniţa–Karanovo VI culture was a Chalcolithic (5th millennium BCE) culture named after the Gumelniţa site on the left—Romanian—bank of the Danube. The Gumelniţa is remarkable by the richness of its anthropomorphic and zoomorphic representations, characterised by expressivity, gesture and attitude. 
ADN analyses revealed that the population of Gumelnița and Boian cultures were genetically very close to the present population of Romania, when compared with other Neolithic or contemporary populations from Europe or Asia.





Gumelniţa statue heads, circa 4600-3900 bc by jammy!, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube on one side, Black Sea on other side*

*DANUBE ON ONE SIDE, BLACK SEA ON OTHER SIDE *





Danube Delta




Danube and Black Sea by Costel Slincu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Transfăgărășan Highway*

*TRANSFĂGĂRĂȘAN HIGHWAY*




This photo has 57,941 views




Sky Cart by Sorin Mutu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Giurgeu / Gyergyói Mountains*

* GIURGEU / GYERGYÓI MOUNTAINS*






wonderland by Ormio, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sibiu*

*SIBIU *




Anca Scutelnicu‎​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău National Park*

*CEAHLĂU*




Sebastian Bădiță​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Black Sea at 2 Mai*

*BLACK SEA AT 2 MAI*







2 mai 2015-0012 by Tudor Migia, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Jiu National Park*

* DEFILE OF JIU NATIONAL PARK*






One of the narrowest sections along the 33 km long canyon



Dan Roșca​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Near Siculeni / Madéfalva, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*NEAR SICULENI / MADÉFALVA, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*





RO - Siculeni - 41 0105 by Jan vdBk, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Near Siculeni / Madéfalva, Székely Land, Transylvania*

double post


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Călimănești Spa seen across Olt River*

*CĂLIMĂNEȘTI SPA SEEN ACROSS OLT RIVER*





Bogdan Vasile​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău*

*CEAHLĂU*




Gabriel Gaby​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Arad*

*ARAD*






Arad-30.jpg by Erik Florin, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bâlea Chalet, Făgăraș Mountains*

*BÂLEA CHALET, FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS*






Into the night... by George Pancescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mestecăniș Pass, Bukovina*

*MESTECĂNIȘ PASS*






Alexandru George Gabriel​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

*CIUC MOUNTAINS*







They extend on 50 km north-sud, 44 km (maximum widht) east-west, cover 1,250 km² and reach 1,553 maximum height. 



Șandru Onești​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Orthodox church in Recea, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*ORTHODOX CHURCH IN RECEA, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*






The village is part of the majoritary Romanian depression of Tulgheș, along the Bistricioara Valley, in Giurgeu Mountains.



Alexandru George Gabriel​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Radu Negru, Argeș County, Muntenia*

*RADU NEGRU, ARGEȘ COUNTY, MUNTENIA*





The church of the former hermitage Lacu Negru (Black Lake), built in 1787.



Alexandru Badea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dobrovăț Forest near Iași*

*DOBROVĂȚ FOREST NEAR IAȘI*





Adrian Băltariu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Land of Făgăraș, Transylvania*

*LAND OF FĂGĂRAȘ, TRANSYLVANIA*





82 km long and 12-19 km wide, Land of Făgăraș, also called Land of Olt is one of the finest historical & ethnographic zones in Romania. Stretching between country's highest mountains - Făgăraș - and the most symbolic river - Olt, Land of Făgăraș hides countless treasures of peasant and medieval art and culture, while the area of Făgăraș Mountains that is part of it (the northern side of the range) is covered in almost vertical forests, creating one of the wildest environments on the planet.
In photo, you can see the Făgăraș Mountains in distance.



Alexandru George Gabriel​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Transalpina Resort and Vidra Reservoir*

*TRANSALPINA RESORT AND VIDRA RESERVOIR*





Latorița Mountains (foreground) and Lotru Mountains (across the lake)





Telescaun-Vidra by Viorel Ilinca, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Poiana Brașov Resort*

*POIANA BRAȘOV RESORT*






Romania's most modern ski resort





tabara snowboard (5) by Himalaya Travel, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Curtea de Argeș Cathedral*

*CURTEA DE ARGEȘ CATHEDRAL*






Arges by Laura Voinescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bușteni (center) and Sinaia (left) resorts and Bucegi Mountains*

*BUȘTENI (CENTER) AND SINAIA (LEFT) RESORTS AND BUCEGI MOUNTAINS*





Florin Unguroiu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lotru Mountains and Olt Defile*

*LOTRU MOUNTAINS AND OLT DEFILE*






The Cozia National Park park extends on parts of three mountain units: Cozia Massif (sometimes considered part of Făgăraș Mountains), eastern part of Căpățânii Mountains and eastern part of Lotru Mountains. These mountain groups are separated by Olt and Lotru rivers, that join in Olt's Defile near Brezoi town. 
Tortuous course Olt River flowing in zig-zag through mountains (open map), the compact prehistorical jungle perched by cliffs, the historical monasteries on Olt's bank, with their medieval walls (Cozia, Cornet), or hidden in forests (Turnu, Stânișoara), all create some of the most precious landscapes not only in Romania but internationally. 





mohicanmohican ​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*VLĂDEASA MOUNTAINS*




In Vlădeasa, hidden in the thick jungle, there are many spectacular waterfalls. The specific of this waterfalls is exactly this association between lush vegetation and hydro-geological complexes.




Tiberiu Grecu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Parâng Mountains seen from Vulcan city, Jiu Depression, Transylvania*

*PARÂNG MOUNTAINS SEEN FROM VULCAN CITY, JIU DEPRESSION, TRANSYLVANIA*





Ionică Merişanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

*BUCHAREST*





valfilm.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului*

* PIATRA CRAIULUI *






Apus peste creasta sudica by Alexandru Mihail Popescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Union Square, Oradea*

*UNION SQUARE, ORADEA*




With the statue of Michael the Brave in foreground



Andrei Pletea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mangalia Daewoo Shipyard*

*MANGALIA DAEWOO SHIPYARD*





editiadesud.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dobruja Aerials*

* DOBRUJA AERIALS*






Stunning video with the magic land of Dobruja: the Danube Delta, Cape Doloșman on Razelm Lagoon, Cernavodă Bridges, Enisala Stronghold. 
From air, the lakes of Delta reveal what from ground level can't be seen: that they are not just some water bodies but are filled with a submersed jungle, a rich world of aquatic vegetation that ofcourse is inhabited by an equally rich world of animals.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brateiu / Pretoa (Pretai), Saxon Seat of Mediaș, Transylvania*

*BRATEIU / PRETOA (PRETAI), SAXON SEAT OF MEDIAȘ, TRANSYLVANIA*








The village is on the Târnava Mare Valley, 5 km from Mediaș, on the road to Sighișoara. Like in all Saxon lands, is situated in a hilly area were forests alternate with pastures and the villages with red tile roofs and massive street gates look like medieval little towns (many houses are actually 1-2 or more hundreds years old). Târnava Mare flows slowly between its banks bordered by contorsionated willows, making the environment even more relaxing.
The Evangelical (Lutheran) church dates from 14th century and its fortifications from 1510.



Emanuel Vancsa​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lobby of the Athenaeum, Bucharest*

*LOBBY OF THE ATHENAEUM, BUCHAREST*




The Romanian Athenaeum is a concert hall built in 1888 through public subscription.




Dragoș Pop​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Enchanted Forest, Retezat*

*ENCHANTED FOREST, RETEZAT *






Dragos Pop ​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*"Rooster's Comb" Peak in Gutâi Mountains (middle ground, center) and Rodna Mountains (backdrop, left)*

* "ROOSTER'S COMB" PEAK IN GUTÂI MOUNTAINS (MIDDLE GROUND, CENTER) AND RODNA MOUNTAINS (BACKDROP, LEFT)*




In foreground, a peak of the low range of Lăpuș Mountains.
Creasta Cocoșului (Rooster's Comb) is a protected area of national importance. The reserve is of mixed type, geological, botanical and faunistic. A range of volcanic origin, Gutâi extend on 1,300 m², are 45 km long and reach 1,443 m elevation. 



Călător prin Maramureș​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Deva*

*DEVA *





View from cemetery church (17th century) toward the fortress (13th century)






DSC_0454 by Barabas Iosif, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*DANUBE DELTA *




Dragos Pop​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Aerial: Tropaeum Traiani, reconstructed Roman monument[*

*AERIAL: TROPAEUM TRAIANI, RECONSTRUCTED ROMAN MONUMENT*








The ruins of Civitas Tropaensium, the city built near monument, also appear in video. At one point, in late antiquity, was the biggest city in Dobruja, with five Paleochristian churches and other interesting buildings.



















Turistic Club Roman​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Exercise on Danube's Borcea Branch near Fetești, Muntenia*

*EXERCISE ON DANUBE'S BORCEA BRANCH NEAR FETEȘTI, MUNTENIA*





rft.forter.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Târgu-mureș / Marosvásárhely, capital of Székely Land, Transylvania*

* TÂRGU-MUREȘ / MAROSVÁSÁRHELY, CAPITAL OF SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*





Adrian Barbu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The forest paradise of Lotru Mountains*

*THE FOREST PARADISE OF L0TRU MOUNTAINS*






Alexander Edelweiss​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Buila - Vânturarița National Park*

*BUILA - VÂNTURARIȚA NATIONAL PARK*






P1230532 by Jiří Antl, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi*

*BUCEGI *





Raul Craioveanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hamlets in Codru Moma Mountains, Crișana*

*HAMLETS IN CODRU MOMA MOUNTAINS, CRIȘANA*





Codru Moma 435 by Jiří Antl, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sadu Valley, foothills of Cindrel Mountains*

*SADU VALLEY, FOOTHILLS OF CINDREL MOUNTAINS*





Ayman Faltas​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Far away from civilisation: Tarcău Hermitage, Tarcău Mountains, Moldavia*

*FAR AWAY FROM CIVILISATION: TARCĂU HERMITAGE, TARCĂU MOUNTAINS, MOLDAVIA*





Tarcău Mountains are 65 km long, 40 km wide and cover 1,810 km². An endless, uninhabited environment of densely forested mountains, except the Tarcău Valley which crosses through the middle of these mountains and where there are three villages totalising around 800 inhabitants. After Ardeluța (34 inhabitants), the uppermost village on the valley, the next inhabited place is Tarcău Hermitage, with a wooden church from 1833 and a wooden bell tower from 1868.




 doxologia.ro ​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Near Agăș, Trotuș Valley*

*NEAR AGĂȘ, TROTUȘ VALLEY*





Andreia Nicoleta Dobriţoiu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bear Cave, Apuseni Nature Park*

*BEARS' CAVE, APUSENI NATURE PARK*




The most visited cave in Romania (200,000 visitors / year), Bears’ Cave was accidentally discovered in 1975. After local mining exploitations, the opening towards the underground grotto was dynamited. In the 3 main galleries of Bears’ Cave accessible to the public, you will be able to discover the remains of the bear cave, through a great number of fossils, which have also given the name of the cave, but also various impressive natural formations, as stalactites and stalagmites.



Serhat Ismail​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Băbușa, Vaslui County, the Moldavian Plateau*

*BĂBUȘA, VASLUI COUNTY, THE MOLDAVIAN PLATEAU*





A village (population 433) near the tripoint between Vaslui, Neamț and Bacău counties.
The wooden church dates from 1837.




ziarullumina.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Isverna village, the Pearl of Mehedinți, Oltenia*

*ISVERNA VILLAGE, THE PEARL OF MEHEDINȚI, OLTENIA*






Mehedinți County's finest village, seen from the courtyard of Domnica Trop, the most famous peasant artist from Mehedinți.



domnicatrop.ro​



















The folk music from Mehedinți is as pure and full of life like the nature of these places


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

*BUCHAREST*






DJI_0002 (1) by Iain Yarwood, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The firs blast furnace in nEurope and second in the world*

*THE FIRST BLAST FURNACE IN EUROPE AND SECOND IN THE WORLD*





The history of industrial revolution is not as many think, related only to Western hemisphere. In the area of Banat and Transylvania, the metallurgical industry was at some time the most advanced on the continent. One of the achievements was the construction in 1806 - 1813 of the first blast furnace of Europe at Govăjdia, a village in Poiana Ruscă Mountains, today an isolated zone called Ținutul Pădurenilor (Land of Forest People), remarkable for the archaic life style and peasant culture and the beauty of landscapes.
A blast furnace is a type of metallurgical furnace designed to work without interruption for long intervals, where the fuel, ores, and flux (limestone) are continuously supplied through the top of the furnace, while a hot blast of air (sometimes with oxygen enrichment) is blown into the lower section of the furnace through a series of pipes called tuyeres, so that the chemical reactions take place throughout the furnace as the material moves downward. 



Gherga Eugen‎​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

*BUCEGI MOUNTAINS*







Tree by Michael Marius, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Timișoara*

* TIMIȘOARA*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bukovina*

*BUKOVINA 

*




Barn Mountain Cold Bucovina by Adriano, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Măgura, Bran area*

*MĂGURA, BRAN AREA*





phototour.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ponoarele village, Mehedinți Plateau, Oltenia*

*PONOARELE VILLAGE, MEHEDINȚI PLATEAU, OLTENIA*




Wooden church built in 1766




Diana Sas​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Moldovița Monastery*

*MOLDOVIȚA MONASTERY*





Founded at the beginning of 15th century, it was rebuilt in 16th century by Petru Rareș at small distance from the old place. The church of the present complex was built in 1532 and painted in 1535, the fortress around it was erected in 1607. 





Danny Photography​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lights of Brașov city seen from Piatra Mare Massif*

*LIGHTS OF BRAȘOV CITY SEEN FROM PIATRA MARE MASSIF*







Brasov de la Cabana Piatra Mare by Alexandru Mihail Popescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Buila - Vânturarița National Park*

*BUILA - VÂNTURARIȚA NATIONAL PARK*







P1230671 by Jiří Antl, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tăuz Emergence - deepest siphon in Romania, Apuseni Nature Park*

*TĂUZ EMERGENCE - DEEPEST SIPHON IN ROMANIA, APUSENI NATURE PARK*





Tăuz emergence is the source of Gârdișoara river. It is a siphon, with the depth of 87 m, the deepest one in country that was discovered to date. After a shaft 87 m deep, a relatively orizontal sector begins. This is a submerged cave containing 25,000 l water. Tourists are attracted to its above ground outlook, whereas cave divers are attracted by its depth. Many have tried to explore the cave channel between the Coiba Mare (where the waters enter underground) and the emergence, which is 2, 5 km long. The actual explored length is 375 m. To conquer it is a highly risky project, in spite of the fact, many have tried from all over Europe. 




















Ovidiu Lucian​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cetățuia Monastery, Iași city*

*CETĂȚUIA MONASTERY, IAȘI CITY*





Cetatuia Monastery by Tudor Ghioc, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Băiuț Primeval Forest, Lăpuș Mountains*

*BĂIUȚ PRIMEVAL FOREST, LĂPUȘ MOUNTAINS*





Near Băiuț, a village isolated in Lăpuș Mountains, are the last prehistorical forests from Maramureș area.
Lăpuș Mountains extend on 330 km² and reach 1,357 m. Situated between taller, more spectacular and more visited Gutâi Mountains and Țibleș Mountains, Lăpuș Mountains are ignored by most tourists.




wwf.ro​

















Bears at Băiuț


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brezoi town, Lotru Valley, Oltenia*

*BREZOI TOWN, LOTRU VALLEY, OLTENIA*





mohicanmohican​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains seen from Brașov city*

* CIUCAȘ MOUNTAINS SEEN FROM BRAȘOV CITY*






Mountains - Ciucas by Lacatusu Claudiu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău Sunrise*

*CEAHLĂU SUNRISE*





Dan Dinu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube at Isaccea, Dobruja*

*DANUBE AT ISACCEA, DOBRUJA*





Isaccea appeared in middle age in an area were in antiquity stood Noviodunum, a Roman city that continued a Celtic settlement from 3rd century BCE. It was an important port, here being harbored the Roman Danubian fleet.
At Isaccea, the Danube is wide and shallow and for that reason, this area was used as ford by countless invaders from prehistory to antiquity and modern age.




Cristian Greceanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Daniel Iacob​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Latorița Valley*

*LATORIȚA VALLEY*






Vila Măceșul​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Land of Luana, Buzău Mountains*

*LAND OF LUANA, BUZĂU MOUNTAINS*







Valea Luanei by Laura Lupascu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Razelm maritime lagoon*

*RAZELM MARITIME LAGOON*






"And then I looked up at the sun and I could see... by Andra Panduru, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Culture Palace, Iași*

*CULTURE PALACE, IAȘI *





A photo showing the imposing size of the palace from an interesting angle.
The Culture Palace was built between 1906-1925 after the demolition of the Princely Palace dating from 1806, which in turn was built over the ruins of a complex of structures belonging to the Princely Court and dating from early 15th to 18th century.




Ioan Balașanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vânători - Neamț Nature Park, Stânișoara Mountains*

*VÂNĂTORI - NEAMȚ NATURE PARK, STÂNIȘOARA MOUNTAINS*




Photo taken in the zoo of the park, situated on the road to Neamț Monastery, where in a large fenced area, partly coivered by woods, can be admired aurochs and deers




Daniel Iacob​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Huge Vidra Reservoir*

*HUGE VIDRA RESERVOIR*





1,300 m elevation, Lotru and Latorița Mountains. Deforestations visible in photo carried out by Austrian company Schweighofer Holzindustrie, which bought lot of forested lands in Romania and destroyed them (which they cannot do in their country because of stricter legislation) and which also accused of illegal deforestation.




Vila Măceşul​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Colibița Reservoir and Resort, Călimani Mountains*

*COLIBIȚA RESERVOIR AND RESORT, CĂLIMANI MOUNTAINS *




Alex Brendea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Suhardul Mic Massif, Hășmaș Mountains*

*SUHARDUL MIC MASSIF, HĂȘMAȘ MOUNTAINS*






blogulmeudecalator.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube floodplain around Isaccea, Dobruja*

*DANUBE FLOODPLAIN AROUND ISACCEA, DOBRUJA*





Cristian Greceanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Târgu-mureș / Marosvásárhely, capital of Székely Land, Transylvania*

* TÂRGU-MUREȘ / MAROSVÁSÁRHELY, CAPITAL OF SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*





The city has a population of 134,290, of which 45% are Székely Hungarians. First mentioned in 1332 but existing before the Mongol invasion of 1241, was since 1439 the scene of the sessions of the Transylvanian parliament (diet) 36 times. The provincial appearance of the city changed greatly in the late 19th century and early 20th century, Târgu Mureș being the second most important center of Secession Architecture in present Romania, after Oradea.
The second half of the video is with Sighișoara and Saxon villages from this city's area.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului Massif seen from Bucegi Mountains*

* PIATRA CRAIULUI MASSIF SEEN FROM BUCEGI MOUNTAINS *





Between them passes the Rucăr - Bran Corridor. The distance between two mountains is on average 17 km. Piatra Craiului reaches 2,238 mwhile Bucegi reaches 2,505 m.




Hakon Bastardul​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The first great European civilisation: Cucuteni-Trypillian culture*

*THE FIRST GREAT EUROPEAN CIVILISATION: CUCUTENI-TRYPILLIAN CULTURE *





Video made with the occasion of an exposition at Rome, in 2008

The chronology of Cucuteni Civilisation, based on radiocarbon tests:
- Early (Pre-Cucuteni I-III to Cucuteni A-B, Trypillia A to Trypillia BI-II): 4800 to 4000 BCE
- Middle (Cucuteni B, Trypillia BII to CI-II): 4000 to 3500 BCE
- Late (Horodiştea-Folteşti, Trypillia CII): 3500 to 3000 BCE


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău*

*CEAHLĂU *






Ceahlau 1 by Carmen Laura, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*13th century fortress of Deva*

*13TH CENTURY FORTRESS OF DEVA *




misfan.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Horezu Monastery*

*HOREZU MONASTERY*





yourguideintransylvania.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Union Boulevard, Bucharest*

*UNION BOULEVARD, BUCHAREST*





If somehow you're having doubts about which is the biggest urban program ever and anywhere ...




Bulevardul Unirii by Iain Yarwood, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Jiu National Park*

* DEFILE OF JIU NATIONAL PARK*





Alpine tundra with unmodified landscape of old isolated trees





adittrphotography.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

*BUCHAREST BY ME*





The former Palace of the Association of Veterinaries (1929-1932). Presently, the building is illegaly owned by the Justice Ministry, here being located the National Institute of Magistrature. 






Former Palace of the Association of Veterinaries (1929-1932) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Văleni / Magyarvalkó, Land of Călata, Transylvania*

*VĂLENI / MAGYARVALKÓ, LAND OF CĂLATA, TRANSYLVANIA*





Hungarian peasant with typical Transylvanian straw hat. In background, on the highest point of the village, the Reformed (Calvinist) church, first erected as as a Catholic church in 1261 and rebuilt in present form in 1452.
Magyarvalkó, together with Izvoru Crișului / Körösfő, is the most representative among the Hungarian villages from the Land of Călata / Kalotaszeg ethnographic zone, a stronghold of old Transylvanian Hungarian folk traditions, with an original peasant culture. 





162_6285a.jpg by Ferenc Samu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Răchițele Waterfall, Vlădeasa Mountains*

*RĂCHIȚELE WATERFALL, VLĂDEASA MOUNTAINS*






Vasile Nicolae Antonie​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Kureș - traditional Tatar wrestle at Albești / Akbaș, Dobruja*

*KUREȘ - TRADITIONAL TATAR WRESTLE AT ALBEȘTI / AKBAȘ, DOBRUJA*





From spring to autumn, each Dobrujan Tatar village organises a stage of the Kureș, a festival of traditional wrestling. In October is the final, when is designated the winner among the ones that won the previous stages.
The Tatar wrestling is an ancestral tradition, still practiced in Mongolia in a manner partly similar with the Tatar Kureș. The Kures style resembles wrestling styles from Far East, like the Japanese Sumo, in which the wrestlers wear a belt and during fight, keeps the oppoonent from that one's belt without leaving it and try to put him down to the ground. Also the wrestle is accompanied by music and the movements of the wrestlers are slower or faster, following the pace of the musical rhythm.
In Romanian Dobruja live today 20,464 Tatars, tracing their history back in 13th century. Around 1300, groups of Tatars are mentioned settling around Isaccea. At the end of 16th century, ~30,000 Nogai Tatars were moved here from Bugeac. After 1783, when Crimea was annexed by Russia, tens of thousands of Crimean Tatars were moved into Dobruja by the Ottoman empire, becoming the main ethnic group in the province. In 1878, when Northern Dobruja became part of Romania, the ethnic groups were Tatars (31%), Turks and Romanians (each one 21%), Bulgarians (13%), Lipovan Russians (5%) etc. After 1878, around 100,000 Dobrujan Tatars moved into Anatolia, their percentage in whole Dobruja falling from 21 to 5%.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Three lynxes in Eastern Carpathians*

*THREE LYNXES IN EASTERN CARPATHIANS*






Monitorised within Wolflife Project


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Comarnic, Prahova Valley, Muntenia*

*COMARNIC, PRAHOVA VALLEY, MUNTENIA*







91 53 0 400571-2 Grup Feroviar Roman @ Comarnic by antonio_istrate22, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1 (Aug 15, 2004)

^^WOW PRIMEVAL, Fantastic and Beautiful City, Great for a Top of the page TOP Banner, Please Go to World SkyScraperCity opening page at the TOP here, Forums About the Forums Thread Forums and click on Banner for the Day Photos Thread, and ask JAN, our SSC Administrator:banana: for the Photo here to be processed , use the top Part of the City, It would be a great Banner, Jan will like this Photo, It's Great and a Beautiful City, cut this photo down to size of a city Banner on top, Thanks again and well appreciated Great and Beautiful Photo , May God Bless You and Your Happy Family and Free Happy Country and The World Of the Happy and Free # 1 SkyScraperCity dot com Website, Chuck !!:cheers:



PRIMEVAL said:


> *HERĂSTRĂU PARK, BUCHAREST*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

ChuckScraperMiami#1 said:


> ^^WOW PRIMEVAL, Fantastic and Beautiful City, Great for a Top of the page TOP Banner, Please Go to World SkyScraperCity opening page at the TOP here, Forums About the Forums Thread Forums and click on Banner for the Day Photos Thread, and ask JAN, our SSC Administrator:banana: for the Photo here to be processed , use the top Part of the City, It would be a great Banner, Jan will like this Photo, It's Great and a Beautiful City, cut this photo down to size of a city Banner on top, Thanks again and well appreciated Great and Beautiful Photo , May God Bless You and Your Happy Family and Free Happy Country and The World Of the Happy and Free # 1 SkyScraperCity dot com Website, Chuck !!:cheers:


Thank you for the nice words!
As for a banner with Bucharest, it was recently one (on 24th February), with the same group of taller buildings from northern part of the city. So, if Romania is supposed to be again on banner, it should be the turn of another city.





* RETEZAT MOUNTAINS*





In 1935 the Government of Romania set aside an area of the Retezat Mountains to create the country's first national park. The area shelters one of Europe's last remaining intact old-growth forest and the continent's largest single area of pristine mixed forest. It also has more than 80 glacier lakes.





DSCN0574 by Szilard Boda, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Orăștie, Hunedoara County, Transylvania*

*ORĂȘTIE, HUNEDOARA COUNTY, TRANSYLVANIA*





Orăștie (German: Broos, Hungarian: Szászváros) is a city with 21,213 inhabitants near Șureanu Mountains. It was one of Transylvania's first cities, initially Hungarian and from 12th century Saxon. In the middle of the city is the fortress, built around two churches, one Lutheran (Saxon) and one Calvinist (Hungarian). The Calvinist church, built in 12-13th century, belonged initially to Saxons and after being given to Hungarians, the Saxons built another church in 1820.
The Orthodox church, in photo, was built between 1936-1945 with a peculiar appeareance resulting from the combination of Neobyzantine, Neogothic and Neoromanesque elements.




Raoul Poenar​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bears' Cave, Iezer - Păpușa Mountains*

*BEARS' CAVE, IEZER - PĂPUȘA MOUNTAINS*







From the inside by Mircea Negulici, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Paltinu / Палтіну, Bukovina*

*PALTINU / ПАЛТІНУ, BUKOVINA*





Ionuț Olari​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Mureș*

*DEFILE OF MUREȘ *






283 065 by Irimescu Andrei, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*National Theatre, Bucharest*

*NATIONAL THEATRE, BUCHAREST*






Seats by Albert Dobrin, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sighișoara / Schäsbrich (Schäßburg)*

*SIGHIȘOARA / SCHÄSBRICH (SCHÄßBURG)*





Adrian Barbu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Near Predeal*

*NEAR PREDEAL *





Situated at an elevation of 1,100 m, Predeal is the highest town in Romania. Historically part of Wallachia, from 1968 was included in Brașov County, Transylania, which ensured a better administration and turned it into a delightful ressort. More than the nice atmosphere, the beauty of Predeal is in its surroundings, consisting of the wildest forests in Romania, swarming with big carnivores and other animals.
The geography of the area is the most complex in Romania, Predeal being situated between three erratically positioned mountain units: Bucegi, Postăvaru and Piatra Mare, while on forth side is the more "regular" group of Baiului. 




insecuration59.rssing.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains National Park*

*RODNA MOUNTAINS NATIONAL PARK*






First sunset of 2016 by ziggy frumosul, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Land of water and sun: Danube Delta*

*LAND OF WATER AND SUN: DANUBE DELTA *




Danube Delta is the sunniest region of Romania, with an average of 2,250 sunny hours / years. For comparison, Athens has 2,847 sunny hours / year. 






Donaudelta, Sonnenaufgang by Johannes Wilts, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului*

* PIATRA CRAIULUI *





Iezer- Păpușa Mountains in distance






IMG_3466_3470 stitch by Florin Dinescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Hakon Bastardul‎​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Putna Monastery, Bukovina*

*PUTNA MONASTERY, BUKOVINA*





Drone Master​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Semenic Plateau*

*SEMENIC PLATEAU*





On the plateau, at 1,400 m elevation, is the Semenic ski resort, with 5 km of tracks. Around, there are the primordial forests of Semenic National Park, with vegetal landscapes never modified by humans.





Munții Semenic​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*View from Ciucaș Mountains*

*VIEW FROM CIUCAȘ MOUNTAINS*





In middle distance, on the left, the snowy plateaux of Grohotiș Mountains. In farthest distance and in the middle of image, the Bucegi Mountains. In foreground and on the right, the Bratocea Ridge of Ciucaș Mountains




Ionuț Trif​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Histria and Sinoe Lagoon*

*HISTRIA AND SINOE LAGOON*






The tree inside the house by Tudor G., on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Somewhere in Vâlcea County, Oltenia*

*SOMEWHERE IN VÂLCEA COUNTY, OLTENIA*





Bogdan Florian Caprariu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Craiova*

*CRAIOVA*






People of Craiova by Albert Dobrin, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Negoiu Peak, Făgăraș Mountains*

*NEGOIU PEAK, FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS*








The ridge near Negoiu peak (2535m) by slhdub, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Viaduct near Siriu Reservoir, Buzău Valley*

*VIADUCT NEAR SIRIU RESERVOIR, BUZĂU VALLEY*





Alexandra Mihaela​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Slănic Salt Mine*

*SLĂNIC SALT MINE*






Cristian Vasile​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău*

*CEAHLĂU *




Ionuț Olari​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Anina / Steierdorf, Banat*

*ANINA / STEIERDORF, BANAT*






Anina by Vali Andrei, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

EVT_7637 by Evgheni 400K+ views. Thanks to Everyone!, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

*BUCHAREST*






Bucharest City by Iain Yarwood, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Berevoiești, Land of Muscel, Muntenia*

*BEREVOIEȘTI, LAND OF MUSCEL, MUNTENIA*






130630 trip to Romania 32 by Runcer, on Flickr












Folklore from Muscel


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Boga Valley, Apuseni Nature Park*

*BOGA VALLEY, APUSENI NATURE PARK*





pemeleaguriromanesti.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Arad*

*ARAD*






Ion Gondobescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului*

* PIATRA CRAIULUI *





IMG_3429 by Florin Dinescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Unpublished waterfall in Lotru Mountains*

*UNPUBLISHED WATERFALL IN L0TRU MOUNTAINS*





A waterfall unknown to tourists and not mentioned in guides (but known to forestry workers, as well as perhaps military employees) was recently discovered by mountaineers. It is also one of the tallest in Romania and has no name yet





Bogdan Florian Caprariu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Culture Palace, Iași*

*CULTURE PALACE, IAȘI *



A part of Voivods' Hall



Andrei Cucu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sânmartin / Szépkenyerűszentmárton, Transylvanian Plain*



MominAhmad said:


> any tips for a two day trip to romania?


Sent you a private message.






* SÂNMARTIN / SZÉPKENYERŰSZENTMÁRTON, TRANSYLVANIAN PLAIN*





A village populated by 164 Hungarians and 88 Romanians, situated east of Gherla.






2015.10.31. Szépkenyerűszentmárton by Péter Cseke, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mehedinți Mountains*

*MEHEDINȚI MOUNTAINS*








DSC_0831 by d duck1, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bukovina*

*BUKOVINA *




Cătălin Urdoi​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*BRAN AREA*




Ioan Petrea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Azuga Resort, Baiului Mountains*

*AZUGA RESORT, BAIULUI MOUNTAINS*





In backdrop are seen Bucegi Mountains




Tomiță Savastre​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Pasărea Monastery near Bucharest*

* PASĂREA MONASTERY NEAR BUCHAREST*




Established in 1813, church rebuilt in 1846




Tomiță Savastre​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bâlea Cable Car, Făgăraș Mountains*

* BÂLEA CABLE CAR, FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS*





The Carpathians mountains by Vasile Hurghis, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Siriu Reservoir, Buzău Mountains*

* SIRIU RESERVOIR, BUZĂU MOUNTAINS*







Siriu, Nehoiu by Vanos Vali, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Borsec / Borszék Depression, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*BORSEC / BORSZÉK DEPRESSION, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*




Borsec is a resort (population 2,585, 76% Hungarians) situated at an elevation of 850-950 m in the Borsec Depression, surrounded by Giurgeu, Bistrița and Călimani Mountains.
In 16th century, the medicinal properties of springs were already known. The first baths were built in 1725 and the water begin to be bottled and commercialised in 1770. In 1806 a glass factory was built, that covered the request for bottles until 1916. The waters have been awarded at Vienna World Exposition in 1873 (when was called "The Queen of Mineral Waters") and at other international expositions in Berlin (1876), Trieste and Paris. Today, is considered the best mineral water in Romania and possibly from Europe, as Romania has  60% of mineral water resources of Europe.
The spa is also a ski and climateric resort. There are numerous elegant old villas and other facilities.






Himalayaadventure048 by Himalaya Adventure, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube at Giurgiu*

*DANUBE AT GIURGIU*








Danube by Vanos Vali, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Geoagiu de Sus village, Trascău Mountains, Transylvania*

*GEOAGIU DE SUS VILLAGE, TRASCĂU MOUNTAINS, TRANSYLVANIA*






DS_20130928_00088 Biserica Geoagiu de sus - de jos by Diana Serban, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Isverna, Mehedinți Plateau Geopark, Oltenia*

*ISVERNA, MEHEDINȚI PLATEAU GEOPARK, OLTENIA*







lumea de basm a mehedintiului by Himalaya Travel, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Mare Massif*

*PIATRA MARE MASSIF*





DS_20160319_8396160319032 by Diana Serban, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului*

* PIATRA CRAIULUI *







Braul de Sus by Ciprian Andrei, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Măgura, Bran area*

*MĂGURA, BRAN AREA*






Magura-dec-2012-17 by Ciprian Andrei, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Genoese Lighthouse, Constanța*

*GENOESE LIGHTHOUSE, CONSTANȚA*




The original lighthouse was built around 1300 by the Genoese who traded at the port, in order to guide ships out to sea to a range of about two nautical miles into the small port of Constanța. It was rebuilt between 1858-1960 by French-Armenian engineer Artin Aslan, at command of the British company, the Danubius and Black Sea Company, to honor those Genoese merchants who had established a flourishing sea trade community.







The Genoese Lighthouse by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cernavodă*

*CERNAVODĂ *







RO-CFR Călători - 477 598-3 - Cernavodă Pod by Andi David, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mila 23 / Міла 23, Lipovan Russian village in Danube Delta*

*MILA 23 / МІЛА 23, LIPOVAN RUSSIAN VILLAGE IN DANUBE DELTA *





The village (342 Lipovans, 161 Romanians, 6 Ukrainians) is situated on Dunărea Veche Branch, which is a meander of the old Sulina Branch, the middle one of Delta's three main branches. Dunărea Veche became a secondary channel after the regularisation of Sulina Branch around 1860.






Mila 23 Village, Old Danube. Satul Mila 23, Dunarea Veche by Costel Slincu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Pângărați Reservoir, Bistrița Valley*

*PÂNGĂRAȚI RESERVOIR, BISTRIȚA VALLEY*





Mircea Vlăsceanu​














[


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Stânișoara Mountains near Sihla Hermitage*

*STÂNIȘOARA MOUNTAINS NEAR SIHLA HERMITAGE*






Sihla - pestera cuvioasei Teodora 045 by Mihai Troana, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*150 years old infrastructure: Anina - Oravița Railway, Banat*

*150 YEARS OLD INFRASTRUCTURE: ANINA - ORAVIȚA RAILWAY, BANAT*






Built between 1860-1863 by the Austrian administration, is considered the finest railway in country. The 34 km track goes through the primary jungle of Semenic Mountains, on a level difference of 340 m. There are 16 tunnels - the longest having 660 m - and 10 viaducts with a total lenght of 843 m. The authors of this magnificent trail: engineers Anton Rappos and Karl Dülnig; architects Karl Maniel, Johann Ludwig Dollhoff-Dier.








Magnificent video revealing the unique landscapes crossed by this line



















69 0003 RO-CFR by Peter Pacsika, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Wildest aerials: Bicaz Gorges*

* WILDEST AERIALS: BICAZ GORGES*





One of the most spectacular forested landscapes in the world, Bicaz Gorges offers not just visual experiences but as in other places of Romania, the quality and taste of water and air, the health of vegetation and fauna, all create a sensation as close as possible to the idea of a terrestrial paradise. This results from the combination between the most fertile soils in the world and a very diverse geology with the unique landforms and overall geographical organisation.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Along Danube - Black Sea Canal, Dobruja*

*ALONG DANUBE - BLACK SEA CANAL, DOBRUJA*





DSC_8555_CFR 480 001+IC_Medgidia by Daniel Friederichs, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sovata / Szováta Spa, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*SOVATA / SZOVÁTA SPA, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*





Sovata is one of those places in Transylvania with almost two millenia of salt mining history. Salt was extracted in the area by Romans in antiquity, then in the Middle Ages mining activities continued. The old wells were filled out over time, rainfall and river water, so the first salt lakes were formed. The first inhabitants settled here in 1578. In 18th century, the villagers were using the salty water for baths. Around 1800, on the place of present Bear Lake (the main lake) were two small lakes. In the middle of 19th century, the resort appeared and grew steadily in size and importance. At the end of 19th century the terrain collapsed and the Bear Lake was formed. Soon, heliothermal properties of the water of Bear Lake have been noticed.







Szováta / Sovata, Transylvania by lraul06, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Comana Nature Park*

*COMANA NATURE PARK*







Sunset @ Comana by Victor Silaghi, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Prahova Valley between Azuga and Predeal*

*PRAHOVA VALLEY BETWEEN AZUGA AND PREDEAL*






DSC_0488 by Victor Silaghi, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Barbu văcărescu Street, Bucharest*

*BARBU VĂCĂRESCU STREET, BUCHAREST*






Strada Barbu Vacarescu by Victor Silaghi, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Peasant fortress in Cârța / Csíkkarcfalva, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*PEASANT FORTRESS IN CÂRȚA / CSÍKKARCFALVA, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*






The church was built in etapes in 1350-1450. The surrounding fortress dates from 15-16th century.
The village is situated in Ciuc Depression, surrounded by mountains groups of Harghita (the ones in photo), Ciuc and Hășmaș.





István Fodor​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Surpatele Monastery, Vâlcea County, Oltenia*

*SURPATELE MONASTERY, VÂLCEA COUNTY, OLTENIA*






Established in 16th century, the present church and cells are from 1706 and the paintings from 1815.






Surpatele Monastery by Martinian Dobre, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vama Veche*

*VAMA VECHE*






2015-10-19_06-57-56 by vavidar, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Azuga Resort and Caraiman Massif of Bucegi Mountains*

*AZUGA RESORT AND CARAIMAN MASSIF OF BUCEGI MOUNTAINS*





Below the Caraiman Peak (2,384 m elevation) the Cross of Heroes (2,291 m elevation) is seen






AZUG0338 by vavidar, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*DANUBE DELTA *






2016-02-23_07-43-45 by MaViDar, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sucevița Monastery*

*SUCEVIȚA MONASTERY *





Painings dating from 1596 on the external walls of the church





Sorin Petrof​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vatra Dornei Resort*

*VATRA DORNEI RESORT*





alegedorna.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Pipera Overpass, Bucharest*

*PIPERA OVERPASS, BUCHAREST*






Pasaj Pipera by Victor Silaghi, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Jurilovca / Журіловка, on Lake Razelm*

*JURILOVCA / ЖУРИЛОВКА, ON LAKE RAZELM*





The village is inhabited by 2,324 Lipovans, 563 Romanians and 5 Ukrainians. It was founded soon after 1800 (first mentioned in 1826) by Lipovan Russians, a religious minority persecuted by main Orthodox church in Russia since 17th century, who took refuge mostly on the territory of present day Romania. 
The village is situated on the shore of Golovița Lake, part of Razelm maritime lagoons complex. 







Jurilovca by MaViDar, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Timișoara*

*TIMIȘOARA*





Beyond the thermal power plant can be seen the Fabric Neighborhood Synagogue (1841) on the left and the Millenium Catholic Church (1901) on the right






IMG_8851 by bogdanov_darko, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

* FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS*






Absorbing the last light.. by George Pancescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cetățile Ponorului Cave, Apuseni Nature Park*

*CETĂȚILE PONORULUI CAVE, APUSENI NATURE PARK*






Csodavár ablak by Istvan Csaka, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Inauguration of restored Palace at Potlogi*

*INAUGURATION OF RESTORED PALACE AT POTLOGI*





Was built in 1698 for the ruler Constantin Brâncoveanu on the road between the two successive capitals, Târgoviște and Bucharest, in the closeness of the latter. The palace was recently restored. It is the most significant laical building in Brâncovenesc style, after the Palace at Mogoșoaia. As it was not modified over time, as was Mogoșoaia, is somehow even more precious than that one.




cjd.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Buzău Valley at Pătârlagele, Muntenia*

*BUZĂU VALLEY AT PĂTÂRLAGELE, MUNTENIA*




The name of Pătârlagele apparently comes from a 13th century German settlement, Peter-lager (Peter's camp).






Patarlagele - Iarna 2010 by Alexandru I. Din, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hârlău, Iași County, Moldavian Plateau*

*HÂRLĂU, IAȘI COUNTY, MOLDAVIAN PLATEAU*





With 11,942 inhabitants, the town of Hârlău is Iași County's fourth largest settlement. As with other towns of Moldavia, it had a Princely Court, of which two churched remained unruined, one from 1492 and one from 1535. In late 19th century, it became majoritary Jewish, the Jews making up to 60% of the population. most of them have been deported into Transnistria by the fascist regime of antonescu, where many of them died and the remaining mostly emigrated in Israel after war.







DSC_5246 by Florin, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*View from Poenari Stronghold*

* VIEW FROM POENARI STRONGHOLD*







20160326-07 by Augustin BIRAU, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Craiova*

*CRAIOVA*



radiocraiova.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Valea Viilor / Wormloch (Wurmloch), Saxon Chair of Mediaș, Transylvania*

*VALEA VIILOR / WORMLOCH (WURMLOCH), SAXON CHAIR OF MEDIAȘ, TRANSYLVANIA*





The church was built in 14th century, replacing an older, Romanesque church. At the beginning of 16th century, it was surrounded by fortress.





Christian Chelu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Chiuzbaia, Land of Chioar, Northwest Romania*

*CHIUZBAIA, LAND OF CHIOAR, NORTHWEST ROMANIA*





The village is isolated in Gutâi Mountains, surrounded by forests on all sides. The name comes from Hungarian one, Kisbánya, meaning "Small Mine". Is the toponymic pair of Baia Mare, which means in both Romanian and Hungarian "Big Mine". As the name show, was a small mining village since 16th century, which explains its situation in mountains.






Chiuzbaia by János Rusiczki, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vatra Dornei Resort*

*VATRA DORNEI RESORT*





alegedorna.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Horăicioara Hermitage, Stânișoara Mountains, Moldavia*

*HORĂICIOARA HERMITAGE, STÂNIȘOARA MOUNTAINS, MOLDAVIA*






Neamț County, and especially the Stânișoara Mountains area (they extend on 2,100 km² and reach an elevation of 1530 m), have been called "The Romanian Athos", for the big number of monasteries and hermitages found here.
Among them, Horăicioara is one of the most isolated and perhaps the one surrounded by most paradisiac natural beauty. Established in 1466, the present church dates from 1868. It is situated in a glade at 900 m elevation, surrounded by serene forests and the nearest human settlement is Horaița Monastery, in another glade at 1 km distance





urcus spre Horaicioara by smart.tree, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

*BUCHAREST*






Continental by Ion Cristian, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*View toward Drașov village, alba County, Transylvania*

*VIEW TOWARD DRAȘOV VILLAGE, ALBA COUNTY, TRANSYLVANIA*






SDIM0075 by Emil Lupu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Galbena Gorges, Apuseni Nature Park*

*GALBENA GORGES, APUSENI NATURE PARK*






_MG_7351 by Ionut Sabau, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Princely Church, Craiova*

*PRINCELY CHURCH, CRAIOVA*





Oral tradition claims that this church dates from the foundation of the city, 1205. The oldest inscription is from Matei Basarab period (first half of 17th century), when the church was built. In 1889, it was demolished and built again in the present form.






Hometown by marius novac, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Pătârlagele, Buzău Valley, Muntenia*

*PĂTÂRLAGELE, BUZĂU VALLEY, MUNTENIA*






Patarlagele - Iarna 2010 by Alexandru I. Din, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Red Lake*

*RED LAKE *





Red Lake is a barrier lake, it formed from a natural dam resulted from landslides that occured at the 1838 earthquake







Wienter by Emil Keresztes, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*View toward Poenari Stronghold in Argeș Gorges, Făgăraș Mountains*

* VIEW TOWARD POENARI STRONGHOLD IN ARGEȘ GORGES, FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS*





Poenari Castle by PJ Fanning, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Agăș, Trotuș Valley*

*AGĂȘ, TROTUȘ VALLEY*






027 valea Trotusului la Agas 8995 by Doru Munteanu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tinovu Mohoș / Mohos-tőzegláp peat bog reserve, Harghita Mountains*

*TINOVU MOHOȘ / MOHOS-TŐZEGLÁP PEAT BOG RESERVE, HARGHITA MOUNTAINS*






Mohos by ranczlevi, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Neptun Resort*

*NEPTUN RESORT*





One afternoon at the Black Sea by CameliaTWU, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ruins of Knyazes' Palace, Ceahlău village, Moldavia*

*RUINS OF KNYAZES' PALACE, CEAHLĂU VILLAGE, MOLDAVIA*




The palace was built in 17-18th centuries by Cantacuzino boyar family, inside the fortress of former Hangu Hermitage. From the complex, only the 17th century church of the hermitage is preserved unruined.
Ceahlău village is situated at the foot of homonimous massif, to which it gave its name.






Palatul cnejilor-8.jpg by Vlad Lucian, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mogoșoaia Palace Complex*

*MOGOȘOAIA PALACE COMPLEX*




On the right, the residence, built in 1702






DSC_4107a by Silviu Nastase, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Village near Olt River in Vâlcea County, Oltenia*

*VILLAGE NEAR OLT RIVER IN VÂLCEA COUNTY, OLTENIA*





Isolation by Silviu Nastase, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Târgu Secuiesc / Kézdivásárhely, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*TÂRGU SECUIESC / KÉZDIVÁSÁRHELY, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*






Kezdivasarhely by ranczlevi, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciolanu Monastery, Buzău Subcarpathians, Muntenia*

*CIOLANU MONASTERY, BUZĂU SUBCAPRATHIANS, MUNTENIA*






Certified in 16th century, has two churches: a smaller one from 1590 and the bigger one from 1828.
It is beautifuly situated, in a large meadow among forests, in the hills close to the plain.






Manastirea Ciolanu by Valentina Lustun, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Șimleu Silvaniei / Szilágysomlyó, Sălaj County, Crișana*

*ȘIMLEU SILVANIEI / SZILÁGYSOMLYÓ, SĂLAJ COUNTY, CRIȘANA*
Coat of arms of
Báthory family






With a population of 16,066 (21% Hungarians, 9% Roma), Șimleu is the second largest settlement in Sălaj County, one of the smallest counties in Romania, both by surface and population. Certified in 1251, the town's history was linked with the one of Báthory family, which had their fief here, including the ancestral castle, partly preserved (the cylindrical tower visible in photo).







Simleul Silvaniei by Iuliu Illes, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

*CIUCAȘ MOUNTAINS*






10-21-2012 - Ciucas-18 by Călin Șargan, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tihuța Pass*

*TIHUȚA PASS*






Tihuta by Chachula Francizc Ioan, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Măldărescu Kula, Măldărești, Oltenia*

*MĂLDĂRESCU KULA, MĂLDĂREȘTI, OLTENIA*





Kula is a distinctive type of tower house built in the Balkans after the Ottoman conquest by both Christian and Muslim communities. In Romania they're found in the southeast province of Oltenia, where the Balkanic influence was higher. Today around ten kulas are preserved in several villages in Oltenia, from many more than existed in past. The finest are the two kulas from Măldărești, of which the newer one is Măldărescu Kula, built in 1812.







_DSC9793 by Paraschiv Alexandru, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciba / Csiba, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*CIBA / CSIBA, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*





In foreground the village (130 inhabitants, all Hungarian) and in distance the Miercurea Ciuc city





István Fodor​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*National Theatre, Bucharest*

*NATIONAL THEATRE, BUCHAREST*






IMG_0174 by Alex Sara, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Summer evening on Jiu River in Dolj County, Oltenia*

*SUMMER EVENING ON JIU RIVER IN DOLJ COUNTY, OLTENIA*





The names of both Gorj and Dolj counties come from the one of Jiu River, in Slavonic Gore Jiliu meaning "Mountain Jiu" and Dole Jii meaning "Plain Jiu". The 331 km long river is formed in Transylvania, in Jiu Valley Depression, by joining of West Jiu and East Jiu. Then crosses the mountains through the magnificent Jiu Defile and flows through the middle of Oltenia, finally spilling into Danube. Both capitals of Gorj and Dolj counties, Târgu Jiu and Craiova, are situated on Jiu. In its sector in Dolj, as all rivers in plain areas, has a tortuous course. 






seara de vara, pe Jiu by galulescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Old Metropolitan Church, Iași*

*OLD METROPOLITAN CHURCH, IAȘI *




Consecrated in 1769, it served as Metropolitanate of Moldavia's main church until 1887, when another church, the massive actual cathedral was consecrated.






DSC_1018-Edit by Petru, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*On Danube, somewhere in Brăila County*

*ON DANUBE, SOMEWHERE IN BRĂILA COUNTY*






Tot pe malul Dunari by akun2500, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Jiu National Park*

* DEFILE OF JIU NATIONAL PARK*







Defileul Jiului, iarna by galulescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bigăr Waterfall and Miniș River Gorges*

*BIGĂR WATERFALL AND MINIȘ RIVER GORGEȘ*




Izvoru Bigăr (Bigăr Spring) is a protected area of 175 ha of national importance, inside the Nera - Gorges - Beușnița National Park. Is a karst area in Anina Mountains with springs, gorges, abysses, pit caves and a fauna of bears, lynxes, wolves etc. The flora consists of vegetation complexes specific to the prehistorical forests that exist here.
River Bigăr has only 200 m. It appears as a strong emergenge and empties in Miniș River through one of the most spectacular waterfall in Romania. The volume of water at emergence and at waterfall is almost identitcal, as it has no significant tributaries.




Marius Cascaval​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Land of Maramureș*

*LAND OF MARAMUREȘ*





Alex Robciuc​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Aerial: fairy tale Argeș County*

*AERIAL: FAIRY TALE ARGEȘ COUNTY*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Toward Pătrunsa Hermitage, Buila - Vânturarița National Park*

*TOWARD PĂTRUNSA HERMITAGE, BUILA - VÂNTURARIȚA NATIONAL PARK*





Pătrunsa Hermitage (name would be semantically translated as "hidden in wilderness"), founded in 1740, is one of the most isolated heremitic settlements in Romania. It is situated at the foot of Buila - Vânturarița Ridge, in the mirific environment of glades amidst prehistorical forests. There are two ways of access, a dirt road from Bărbătești village and a foot path (in photo) from a road near Pahomie Hermitage




arhiepiscopiaramnicului.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Along Danube - Black Sea Canal*

*DANUBE - BLACK SEA CANAL *






IMG_7636 by akun2500, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

*RARĂU MOUNTAINS*





A photo that speaks volumes about the nature of Romania, so full of vitality, diversity and beauty. The cultures, extant or vanished that existed on these lands were and are too full of life, full of meaning and attractiveness.






Bucovina (sunset in Suceava, Romania) by Cristi Ignat, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Porolissum: Roman municipium in Sălaj County, Crișana*

*POROLISSUM, ROMAN MUNICIPIUM IN SĂLAJ COUNTY, CRIȘANA*





Porolissum was established as a military camp in 106 during Trajan's Dacian Wars. The city quickly grew through trade with the native Dacians and became the capital of the province Dacia Porolissensis in 124. The site is one of the largest and best-preserved archaeological sites in modern-day Romania.






Autumn by Cosmin Băluţă, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Colibița Reservoir and Resort, Călimani Mountains*

*COLIBIȚA RESERVOIR AND RESORT, CĂLIMANI MOUNTAINS *






Colibița Romania by Nicodemus Roger, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cerdac village, Nemira Mountains, Moldavia*

*CERDAC VILLAGE, NEMIRA MOUNTAINS, MOLDAVIA*




The village (1,134 inhabitants) and the Slănic Moldova Resort (to whom is subordinated and which is situated 8 km upstream) are the only localities on Slănic Valley (there are several rivers called Slănic in Moldavia and Wallachia).






032 pe valea Slanicului 9000 by Doru Munteanu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Canalul 5 Locks, Razelm Lagoon Complex*

*CANALUL 5 LOCKS, RAZELM LAGOON COMPLEX*





Canalul 5 (Canal 5) makes connection between Sinoe and Golovița lagoons. A small corner of the giant aquatic labyrinth of Danube Delta Biosphere.






IMG_5988 by akun2500, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*One of the countless rivers in Căpățânii Mountains*

*ONE OF THE COUNTLESS RIVERS IN CĂPĂȚÂNII MOUNTAINS*





A tributary of Olt in the area of Cozia National Park. Only in Căpățânii Mountains there must be 50-70 valleys like this and hundreds, if not over a thousand in all Romania. Romanian Carpathians are an extraordinary labyrinth of hiden valleys with thousands of km of wild canyons running through densely forested mountains, with spectacular cliffs and abysses and with lot of springs and streams that supply these rivers. Is the most extraordinary wilderness of Europe and one of the most amazing in the world






Romanian forest by Mada, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The railway between Craiova and Caracal, Oltenia*

*THE RAILWAY BETWEEN CRAIOVA AND CARACAL, OLTENIA*





tren prsonal Craiova-Calafat by galulescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Topleț village, Cerna Valley, border between Banat and Oltenia*

*TOPLEȚ VILLAGE, CERNA VALLEY, BORDER BETWEEN BANAT AND OLTENIA*






instantstreetview.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Topleț village, Cerna Valley, border between Banat and Oltenia*

*TOPLEȚ VILLAGE, CERNA VALLEY, BORDER BETWEEN BANAT AND OLTENIA*




The village was part of Banat and has seen many invasions, especially of Turks in 18th century, that were trying to get deeper into Austrian territory. It was a Romanian border village and together with neighbour Barza village and the Băile Herculane Resort, is among the only three settlements on Cerna Valley.
One of the finest villags in Banat (my favorite), because of its situation on banks orf Cerna and because of its old architecture, is almost impossible to find a decent photo of it. This one is from Google Street View. 





instantstreetview.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*View from Chindia Tower, Târgoviște*

*VIEW FROM CHINDIA TOWER, TÂRGOVIȘTE*





Chindia Tower was built in the second half of 15th century during the reign of Vlad the Impaler. It initially had a military purpose, but during history it has been used as a guard point, a fire spotter and for storing and protecting the state treasury. Between 1847 and 1851, the Chindia Tower was completely restored by ruler Gheorghe Bibescu, who added 5 metres to its height. The building in its current form has a height of 27 metres and a diameter of 9 metres.






Turnul Chindiei, Târgoviște by lraul06, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Princely Church, Iași*

*PRINCELY CHURCH, IAȘI *





Built in 1492 by Stephen the Great, in 1884-1904 will be demolished at rebuilt identically at the orders of King Carol I and under the direction of French architect André Lecomte du Noüy. All the rulers of Moldavia from 1511 to 1849 have been anointed in this church.






DSC_1286 by Petru, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Spring in Danube Delta*

*SPRING IN DANUBE DELTA *




A wreck at Murighiol





wreck by Dumby, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mălâncrav / Malemkref, Chair of Sighișoara, Saxon Transylvania*

*MĂLÂNCRAV / MALEMKREF, CHAIR OF SIGHIȘOARA, SAXON TRANSYLVANIA*






The church built soon after 1300, received around 1350 the finest complex of Gothic murals in Romania.
The Apafi Manor House was built in early 17th century and modified in 19th century.




Dan Drăghicescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Târgoviște by me*

*TÂRGOVIȘTE BY ME*





More photos on *My trips around Romania thread*






Sfânta Vineri Church (1450), Târgoviște by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sign of Medgidia city and the Danube - Black Sea Canal, Dobruja*

*SIGN OF MEDGIDIA CITY AND THE DANUBE - BLACK SEA CANAL, DOBRUJA*






RO - Where on earth? by Jan vdBk, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Putna Waterfall*

*PUTNA WATERFALL* 






Putna waterfall by Mircea Negulici, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sânzieni / Kézdiszentlélek, Székely Land*

*SÂNZIENI / KÉZDISZENTLÉLEK, SZÉKELY LAND*







... by Géza Egyed, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Stânișoara Monastery, Cozia National Park*

*STÂNIȘOARA MONASTERY, COZIA NATIONAL PARK*





Established as a wooden hermitage in 1671 by some monks from Cozia Monastery, it will be rebuilt in stone 1747. This monastery was destroyed during the 1788 Austro-Russo-Turkish War. The hermitage was re-established in 1807. In 1903-1907, as the number of hermits was growing, the present monastery is built. The architect of the church is Italian, since its unusual appearance.
The monastery is situated in a glade in the middle of prehistorical forests of Cozia Massif, with majestic tall trees, abysses, creeks, cliffs.





stanisoara.arhiepiscopiaramnicului.ro​












 















48 minutes movie with the amazing wilderness of Cozia Massif in autumnal colors


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Slanic Moldova Resort*

* SLĂNIC MOLDOVA RESORT*




Daniel Parascan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Enisala Stronghold*

*ENISALA STRONGHOLD*






DSCN8451.JPG by Eriƙ ₪ Ƒlorin, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*View toward Postăvaru Massif*

*VIEW TOWARD POSTĂVARU MASSIFT*





. by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr






[/QUOTE]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*View from Rupea Stronghold*

*VIEW FROM RUPEA STRONGHOLD*







Rupea fortress by Viorel Bogdan, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Razelm Lagoon*

*RAZELM LAGOON*





"Rasar, ma-nalt, cobor si-apoi dispar. Si-apusul meu e totusi rasarit..." I. Minulescu by Andra Panduru, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului National Park*

* PIATRA CRAIULUI NATIONAL PARK*






királykő by hoperise, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Călțun glacial lake and Călțun Hut, Făgăraș Mountains*

*CĂLȚUN GLACIAL LAKE AND CĂLȚUN HUT, FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS*




Situated at 2,135 m elevation, the lake has a surface of 7,751 m². 






DSC_0154 by hoperise, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

* CIUCAȘ MOUNTAINS*







Singuratic... by Ana Gheorghe, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Pătrăuți, Bukovina*

*PĂTRĂUȚI, BUKOVINA*




Church built in 1487 and painted inside in the same year and on the outside walls during the rule of Petru Rareș (1527-1538 and 1541-1546). The wooden bell tower was built at the beginning of 18th century and displays Maramuressian influence.





Patrauti by Michael Loveday, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

*BUCHAREST BY ME*








Corbeni Street by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Parâng Mountains*

* PARÂNG MOUNTAINS*




Dragoș Dula​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău*

*CEAHLĂU *






1 289 by Eny, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

*BUCHAREST*





Beautiful Romania by Songpon Suradete, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Winter sunset in Danube's Canyon*

*WINTER SUNSET IN DANUBE'S CANYON*





Danube Winter Sunset by Adrian Nicolae Per, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Black Sea before storm*

*BLACK SEA BEFORE STORM*






Before the sea storm by C.DeR, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bran / Törzburg Castle*

*BRAN / TÖRZBURG CASTLE*





Alexandra Dumitrescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bistrița Monastery, Oltenia*

*BISTRIȚA MONASTERY, OLTENIA*





Bogdan Florian Căprariu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*View from Bucegi*

*VIEW FROM BUCEGI *




On the left, Baiului Mountains. In backdrop in the middle of image, Ciucaș Mountains. On the right in distance, Siriu Massif (Buzău Mountains). Down in the valley, Bușteni Resort.






M. Neamțului, M. Ciucaș, M. Siriu. by Florin Dinescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*7 AM in Făgăraș Mountains*

*7 AM IN FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS*






Fagaras mountains in Romania at 7AM [OC] [1920x1080] by kiwiroberson, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Distant view of Cluj*

*DISTANT VIEW OF CLUJ *






Dexter by paccrs, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mociar Forest by me, Transylvania*

*MOCIAR FOREST BY ME, TRANSYLVANIA*





Photo from my December 2011 trip






Mociar Forest (39), Transylvania, Romania by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr











For those who would like to see it again, and for those who don't know it, the video with footage from that forest visit:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cernica Monastery by me*

*CERNICA MONASTERY BY ME*




Seven more photos from today on *Streets of Bucharest thread*






Cernica Monastery seen from the road by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Amazing Delta*

*AMAZING DELTA *





Green reflexion by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Grand Hotel Du Boulevard, Bucharest*

*GRAND HOTEL DU BOULEVARD, BUCHAREST*





Built in 1865-1871 on Queen Elisabeta Boulevard




Alberto Groșescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Union Square, Timișoara*

*UNION SQUARE, TIMIȘOARA*






Timisoara by Eugen Marculescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Durău Resort and Ceahlău Massif*

*DURĂU RESORT AND CEAHLĂU MASSIF*





Beautiful Romania by CameliaTWU, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tulcea*

*TULCEA*






Alba a Tulcea by Jordi Bonet i Martí, on Flickr





[/URL


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Neamț Citadel aerial*

*NEAMȚ CITADEL AERIAL*





14-15th centuries


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Techirghiol Lagoon*

*TECHIRGHIOL LAGOON*





Alex Gherase​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Poiana Teiului Viaduct*

*POIANA TEIULUI VIADUCT*





podrozemantasa.wordpress.com/​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Târgu Secuiesc / Kézdivásárhely, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*TÂRGU SECUIESC / KÉZDIVÁSÁRHELY, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*





visitharomszek.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Aerial: Mățău Hill near Câmpulung Muscel, Muntenia*

*AERIAL: MĂȚĂU HILL NEAR CÂMPULUNG MUSCEL, MUNTENIA*




Mățău is an 1,017 m high hill on whose top is Mățău village (population 873), one of the few villages situated on top of hills in Romania, a country where the settlements are usually situated on valleys. The hill and village is situated south of Câmpulung, thus allowing a great view of the city on the background of Iezer - Păpușa Mountains situated in the north of Câmpulung. The beauty of the place, the panoramas toward the Land of Muscel and toward Iezer - Păpușa Mountains makes Mățău the prefered weekend destination for Câmpulungians. A ski resort is here as well.





















The village on the background of Iezer - Păpușa Mountains (2,391 m maximum elevation)




Panorama Muntii Iezer Papusa by Dabix Top, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Leaota Mountains*

*LEAOTA MOUNTAINS*







Pe Leaota prin Rateiul cu coborare prin Mt Sutila nemarcat by I C, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Agigea Seaport, Dobruja*

*AGIGEA SEAPORT, DOBRUJA*





Carbunar in Agigea by Gabi Stakee, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cindrel Mountains*

*CINDREL MOUNTAINS*






Paltinis by Cristian Alexe, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sucevița Monastery*

*SUCEVIȚA MONASTERY *







Sucevita Monastery by Catalin Vlahos - Ionita, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bărăgan Steppe in Buzău County*

*BĂRĂGAN STEPPE IN BUZĂU COUNTY*





Green filed grass by Konstantinous03, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cape Doloșman, Razelm lagoon complex*

*CAPE DOLOȘMAN, RAZELM LAGOON COMPLEX*




The strip of land ending with Cape Doloșman separates Razelm and Golovița lagoons. This promontory was in antiquity the head of a maritime peninsula on whose top stood Orgame, the oldest city on the territory of Romania, founded around 650 BCE by Greek colonists. 






Selfie Capul Dolosman by Dabix Top, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Maramureș Mountains Nature Park*

*MARAMUREȘ MOUNTAINS NATURE PARK*





Obcina / Maramures by kgbdd, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Axente Sever / Franderf (Frauendorf), Chair Of Mediaș, Saxon Transylvania*

*AXENTE SEVER / FRANDERF (FRAUENDORF), CHAIR OF MEDIAȘ, SAXON TRANSYLVANIA*




Built in 13th or early 14th century (first mentioned in 1322), the Evangelical Church was successively fortified in 15-16th century, first by raising the height of the church with a floor equiped with crenels, then by surrounding the church with walls.






2011.09.20-2.CopsaMica045 by Andrey, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Râșca Monastery, Suceava County, Moldavia*

*RÂȘCA MONASTERY, SUCEAVA COUNTY, MOLDAVIA*




Fortified complex founded in 1542, whose defensive surrounding walls were erected in 1617





Entry of the Rasca monastery by Luis V., on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Near Rimetea, Central Transylvania*

*NEAR RIMETEA, CENTRAL TRANSYLVANIA*






Szénaboglyák Torockó mellett / Haystacks near Torockó by huszt81, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cerna Mountains*

*CERNA MOUNTAINS*






toam caras (184 of 189) by alex popa, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*View from Pietrosu Peak, Bistrița Mountains*

*VIEW FROM PIETROSU PEAK, BISTRIȚA MOUNTAINS*




Bistrița River is seen flowing over 1,000 m down in the valley. The altitude at water level is 740 m and the altitude of Pietrosu Peak is 1,791 m.
Across the river, filling most of the photo, are the Rarău Mountains, with the Pietrele Doamnei / Lady's Rocks Peak visible in distance. 
In this point, at the foot of colossal Pietrosu Massif, Bistrița River passes through its most spectacular sector, the Zugreni Gorges.







Pietrosul Bistriței Mountain by Balaceanu Cristian Marius, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Galata Monastery, Iași City*

*GALATA MONASTERY, IAȘI CITY*




Galata Monastery is located on the top of Galata Hill, and can be easily observed from different locations of Iasi. The church, surrounded by walls with loopholes and provided with a bell tower at the entrance, looks like a fortress, often serving as a place of defense and sometimes as a royal residence. Near the church on the hill, are places that provide panoramic views over the city.
The church dates from 1583, the Prince's Palace in the courtyard is from 1728, the bell tower and the surrounding fortress from 1584.
Its name comes from the neighborhood with the same name from Constantinople (today’s Istanbul), where Romanian Rulers used to find shelter when they went to the “Sublime Porte”.




Andreea Adrian Spinu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lopătari, Buzău County, Muntenia*

*LOPĂTARI, BUZĂU COUNTY, MUNTENIA*





The village is situated on Slănic Valley (there are several rivers with this name in Wallachia and Moldavia, this one is neither the one with the salt mine or the one with the spa resort). What is particular for Lopătari is that the village sits partly on the Meledic Salt Mountain. Together with neighbour Mânzălești village, is one of the finest villages in Muntenia.







Lopatari by Razvan Theodor Ghiteanu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Train made in Romania on Prahova Valley*

*TRAIN MADE IN ROMANIA ON PRAHOVA VALLEY *




Manufactured by Softronic Group, a company from Craiova




cristianflorea.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Faculty of Orthodox Theology and its chapel, Bucharest*

*FACULTY OF ORTHODOX THEOLOGY AND ITS CHAPEL, BUCHAREST*




The faculty is part of University of Bucharest. As an institution, it was created in 1881 and was moved in the present building (a former school) in 1949. 
The Sfânta Ecaterina church was founded as a monastery in 16th century and donated to the Saint Catherine's Monastery in Sinai, Egypt. It was an interesting complex of buildings that have been demolished in 19th century. The present church was built in 1850, replacing the 16th century one, that was demolished. Because is across the street from the Faculty of Theology, the church was adopted as the chapel of this institution, while remaining a parochial church, deserving the inhabitants of the neighborhood.
The faculty and the church are on Sfânta Ecaterina Street, which runs at the foot of the Hill of the Metropolitanate.




Agenția de știri Basilica​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Eforie*

*EFORIE *





K2AG1642 by Alexandru Guja, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Somewhere in Transylvania*

*SOMEWHERE IN TRANSYLVANIA*







Galben de primavara by ClauD_2009, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hill of the Metropolitanate, Bucharest*

*HILL OF THE METROPOLITANATE, BUCHAREST*




Once commanding the city, the complex of buildings on this small height, with the archaic architecture of the church, is still breathing the atmosphere and keeps alive the memory of Byzantium, in the middle of a city with vibrant contemporary life and in a world that remembers little of what was for almost a thousand years the most glorious empire in the world.
The Hill of the Metropolitanate, after its old name, or Hill of Patriarchate since 1925, when Romanian Orthodox Church became autonomous, was the place were the head of the church and the executive political power (the Divan, or Council) had bpoth located their headquarter between17th century and 2005, when the Chamber of Deputies moved from the Assembly Palace on the hill into the Palace of the Parliament situated 800 m away on top of Dealu Spirii Hill.




Agenția de știri Basilica​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Moonlight in the foothills of Ceahlău Massif*

*MOONLIGHT IN THE FOOTHILLS OF CEAHLĂU MASSIF*





Andreea Adrian Spinu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Maritime station, Constanța*

*MARITIME STATION, CONSTANȚA*





Built in 1935 as terminal for passanger ships, today the building is used as headquarters by Romania's maritime ports administration.



Gara Maritima Constanta by Gabi Stakee, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Climbing the walls of paradise: Bucegi*

*CLIMBING THE WALLS OF PARADISE: BUCEGI *






160423-100 by Florin Dinescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*DANUBE DELTA *




Sorin Bajan​













[/QUOTE]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bistrița Mountains near Dorna Arini, Bukovina*

* BISTRIȚA MOUNTAINS NEAR DORNA ARINI, BUKOVINA*





JudetulSUCEAVA.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Somewhere in Székely Land*

*SOMEWHERE IN SZÉKELY LAND*




István Fodor​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sândominic / Csíkszentdomonkos and Hășmaș Mountains, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*SÂNDOMINIC / CSÍKSZENTDOMONKOS AND HĂȘMAȘ MOUNTAINS, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*







Csíkszentdomonkos by Zsolt Rákos, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Orthodox Cathedral, Timișoara*

*ORTHODOX CATHEDRAL, TIMIȘOARA*








Timisoara, Romania by Paul Kelly, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bistrița Monastery, Oltenia*

*BISTRIȚA MONASTERY, OLTENIA*






PELERINAJ - Manastirea Bistrita - Vâlcea by mirela christine2010- in love with beauty, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Port of Agigea*

*PORT OF AGIGEA*





dbschenker.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Between fantasy and reality: Sihla Hermitage*

*BETWEEN FANTASY AND REALITY: SIHLA HERMITAGE*





Some countries have rich and old history. Other countries have lavish, full of life nature. In Romania you meet both of these in the same time and that gives a "bidimensional" type of experience to the traveller, as both the time and the space are perceived from a new, much more dynamical perspective. This is the particularity of these lands and cultures that we call today Romania. 
Here, you can visit same place for endless times and each time the experience will be different, each trip will be an initiatic journey, with discover of new meanings not only for the visited objectives but for philosophical and existential questions.
This photo may give or not an idea about the sort of feeling they transmit when you reach them, generated by their stunning genuineness and timelessness. Is really like passing into the realm of fantastic. Unfortunately, photos cannot transmit the freshness of the air, the murmur of the wind blowing through frozen forests, the vibration and continuous change of light and colors.





Luci Iancu fotografii​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Poiana Mărului Reservoir, Țarcu Mountains*

*POIANA MĂRULUI RESERVOIR, ȚARCU MOUNTAINS*




Poiana Marului - Caras Severin​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Pasărea Monastery near Bucharest, by me*

*PASĂREA MONASTERY, NEAR BUCHAREST, BY ME*





Founded in 1813, the present main church is from 1846. There is a small cemetery with a second chapel in the courtyard and the cells are individual 19th-20th century houses.
The monastery has amazing settings, being surrounded by a lake and by forest. There is also a village with the same name near monastery. Because of the forest and lake, the air is pure and strong and the vegetation is exuberant. The area is on Europe's chernozem belt, the most fertile land in the world and you clearly see this. On one of the the opposite banks of the lake there are two oak trees that must have more than 400 years, witnesses of the legendary Codrii Vlăsiei, the prehistorical forest that used to grow around Bucharest on thousands of square kilometers up to 19th century, when most of it was felled to make land for agriculture.

You can see five more photos made today on *Streets of Bucharest thread*







Pasărea ("The Bird") Monastery near Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Great Brăila Island*

*GREAT BRĂILA ISLAND*





This is an island on the Danube, having on average 60 km length and 20 km width, with a total area of 710 km². Currently, 94.6% of the area of island are occupied by agricultural terrains and is protected by a dam having a length of 23.5 km. On the island there are two communes, Frecăţei and Mărașu, which have about 5,000 inhabitants.
Before 1950s, the area of the island was a complex of marshes - Brăila Pond, until the Communist regime drained them and built dams using forced labour of political detainees, transforming it to an agricultural area.
Today there are plans to remove the dams and turn the island in a wetland again.






IMG_20160423_194853 by Codrin Novăcescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ethnographic Museum in Baia Mare*

*ETHNOGRAPHIC MUSEUM IN BAIA MARE *





The city has a museum since 1899 but the ethnographic section was created only in 1964.





Museum of Ethnography by Tavi Cosma, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Pitești, capital of Argeș County, Muntenia*

*PITEȘTI, CAPITAL OF ARGEȘ COUNTY, MUNTENIA*




From left to right: the Sport Palace, the Pitești Mall, the confluence between rivers Argeș and Râul Doamnei and the Pitești Belt Road (that continues the A1 Motorway)




Cristian Romeo​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Glăvoi Meadow, Apuseni Nature Park*

*GLĂVOI MEADOW, APUSENI NATURE PARK*





Carpatic Fun​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Culture Palace, Iași*

*CULTURE PALACE, IAȘI *






DSC_2567 by Petru, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat Mountains*

* RETEZAT MOUNTAINS*




Agent Green​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat Mountains*

Last post from previous page, also with Retezat, is interesting 







* RETEZAT MOUNTAINS*




Agent Green​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Finest resort of Europe: Băile Herculane*

*FINEST RESORT OF EUROPE: BĂILE HERCULANE *





In 1852, Austrian emperor Franz Joseph said "We have here, in Cerna Valley, the finest resort in Europe". This aerial video may convince that this assertion is true


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Neamț*

*PIATRA NEAMȚ*




View from top of Cozla Mountain toward Pietricica Mountain with its television tower and the Moldavian Plateau beyond it. The city is situated at the limit between the (Stânișoara and Tarcău) mountains and the mostly barren hill area of the Moldavian Plateau




Mihai Alexandru Cerescu ​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Fântânele resort, Bârgău Mountains, Transylvania*

*PIATRA FÂNTÂNELE RESORT, BÂRGĂU MOUNTAINS, TRANSYLVANIA*




The village (217 inhabitants) is situated at 1,200 m elevation on the road along the Tihuța Pass, near the historical border with Moldavia (Bukovina). There is a well preserved Roman road in the area and a small ski and climateric resort developed around the hotel built in the 1980s.





Dracula Hotel - Piatra Fântânele by Al3xFlorin, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cioboteni /Csobotfalva, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*CIOBOTENI /CSOBOTFALVA, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*




A former village, now administratively a neighborhood of Miercurea Ciuc





Csobotfalva by Gyöngyi Csiszer, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hungary's second biggest city: Oradea / Nagyvárad*

*HUNGARY'S SECOND BIGGEST CITY: ORADEA / NAGYVÁRAD*




For most of its one millenium of history, the Kingdom of Hungary had Oradea as its second biggest and second most important city, after Buda. This can be seen in the extremely rich and sophisticated decoration of facades on Republicii, the finest street in Oradea. I don't remember to have seen at any famous Europeanj city such a diversity of forms and styles. And is not only the Republicii Street. 
The old city of Oradea is huge and not concentrated in a single area but there are several nuclei or neighborhoods that in past belonged to different communities, like the one of Italians. There is an immense labyrinth of old streets where the variety of decorations and appearance of buildings seem to never end. Unfortunately, most tourists and photographs seem to be stuck to the Union Square and few landmarks and ignore the treasures from the secondary streets, that never get presented.
You can get a pale idea about this treasure by (re)seeing the *set of photos I made in 2013*. I had only few hours at disposal and these images are with just few streets that happened to wander about. I don't know what is on other streets. 




Suzie photography​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Romanian Plain near Gălbinași, Călărași County*

*THE ROMANIAN PLAIN NEAR GĂLBINAȘI, CĂLĂRAȘI COUNTY*





The village is situated along the marshy course of Dâmbovița, between Bucharest and river's mouth on Danube.







Sumpf by Yannick_S., on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului National Park*

* PIATRA CRAIULUI NATIONAL PARK*



Roxana Ion​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Parâng Mountains*

* PARÂNG MOUNTAINS*




Roxana Ion​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Warmth of Danube Delta*

*WARMTH OF DANUBE DELTA *




Mihai Olaru​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Six thousands years old art: Cucuteni Culture*

*SIX THOUSANDS YEARS OLD ART: CUCUTENI CULTURE *





Long before the pyramids, lived in Eastern Europe (Romania, Moldavia and Ukraine) a people who invented the weel, who built the first big settlements in human history (up to 30,000 inhabitants - Talianki in Ukraine) and who created the most refined art from European, if not entire world's Neolithic period.
The chronology of Cucuteni Civilisation, based on radiocarbon tests:
- Early (Pre-Cucuteni I-III to Cucuteni A-B, Trypillia A to Trypillia BI-II): 4800 to 4000 BCE
- Middle (Cucuteni B, Trypillia BII to CI-II): 4000 to 3500 BCE
- Late (Horodiştea-Folteşti, Trypillia CII): 3500 to 3000 BCE

Photos are with artefacts displayed in Piatra Neamț' Cucuteni Museum. The first photo has in middle the statuette called "The Thinker from Târpești", dated 6,500 years ago.





luana-buzau.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Măcin Mountains*

*MĂCIN MOUNTAINS*






to Macin 1 by Valentin Groza, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Arnota Monastery, Vâlcea County, Oltenia*

*ARNOTA MONASTERY, VÂLCEA COUNTY, OLTENIA*




Is situated above Bistrița Monastery and village, on a plateau on the southern slope of Arnota Mountain, which is a massif that was separated from Buila - Vânturarița Massif by Costești River millions of years ago. The church dates from 1634 while a part of the fortress (the side that appears in photo) dates from 1856.




Andreea Popescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The paradisiac beauty of Bucegi*

*THE PARADISIAC BEAUTY OF BUCEGI *






Carpathian Mountains by Ana Maria, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Izvorul Muresului / Marosfő, Székely Land, Transylvania*

* IZVORUL MURESULUI / MAROSFŐ, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*




Is a village and small resort situated at 880 m in the pass between the depressions Ciuc and Gheorgheni. The name means "Spring of Mureș" because this river has its source in nearby.







Izvorul Muresului Marosfő by 92Dragos, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lake Razelm*

*LAKE RAZELM*





Ismail Serhat​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Land of Maramureș*

*LAND OF MARAMUREȘ*





Zoltan Kalmar​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Törzburg Castle and Bucegi Mountains*

* TÖRZBURG CASTLE AND BUCEGI MOUNTAINS*





Alexandra Dumitrescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Late winter in Cozia Massif*

*LATE WINTER IN COZIA MASSIF*





Nostalgia unei ierni târzii, Parcul Național Cozia by Oana-Roxana, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Domogled Massif*

*DOMOGLED MASSIF*





Alexandru Isac‎​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului National Park*

* PIATRA CRAIULUI NATIONAL PARK*



Daniel Mîrlea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hăulișca, Land of Vrancea, Moldavia*

*HĂULIȘCA, LAND OF VRANCEA, MOLDAVIA*





Silvia Vrînceanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ocnele Mari salt mine, Vâlcea County, Oltenia*

*OCNELE MARI SALT MINE, VÂLCEA COUNTY, OLTENIA*





The town (population 3,309) is situated close to the county capital, Râmnicu Vâlcea, being separated by the city by a forested hill.
Ocnele Mari is primarily known for its salt mines (the name means "Big Mines"). It was Oltenia's largest salt exploits and presently the only salt mine in this province.
On the territory of the locality were discovered the vestiges of a large ancient settlement, identified by specialists with Buridava, the most important Dacian city in Oltenia, capital of Buri tribe. The identification was made based on a ceramic fragment with the inscription "BUR". After the conquest of Dacia, Romans built a new Buridava, 7 km away, on what is today the Stolniceni neighborhood of Râmnicu Vâlcea. The Roman Buridava was one of the largest cities in province, with 10,000 inhabitants. Both the Dacian and Roman cities prospered because of the salt commerce, as revealed by archaeological discoveries.
The salt mines are situated 225 below the ground level. Mining tools archaeologically discovered here and dating from Neolithic, Bronze and Iron ages tell about the long history of salt mining in this place.






"Ocnele Mari Saltern" - Romania, Ramnicu Valcea by Atharia88, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Râmnicu Vâlcea*

*RÂMNICU VÂLCEA *





Facebook​


----------



## ernest1 (Aug 30, 2010)

The Romanian are Great Photographer...
I enjoy from their photos.......


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Zărnești, foothills of Piatra Craiului, Transylvania*

Thank you Ernest! And thanks everybody for support!



*ZĂRNEȘTI, FOOTHILLS OF PIATRA CRAIULUI, TRANSYLVANIA*






Florin Buzoianu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Easter vigil in Metaliferi Mountains, Transylvania*

*EASTER VIGIL IN METALIFERI MOUNTAINS, TRANSYLVANIA*




marius Turc​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*North of Danube Delta*

*NORTH OF DANUBE DELTA *




Sunset by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*A view toward Heaven: Buila - Vânturarița Massif*

*A VIEW TOWARD HEAVEN: BUILA - VÂNTURARIȚA MASSIF*





Bogdan Florian Căprariu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cotroceni Monastery and Palace, Bucharest*

*COTROCENI MONASTERY AND PALACE, BUCHAREST*




On Cotroceni Hill, in 1679, Şerban Cantacuzino (ruler of Wallachia) built a monastery. Much of the fortified complex is preserved to these days, except for the church, which was damaged at the 1977 earthquake, demolished by ceaușescu in 1985, then rebuilt identically after 1990. Adjoined to the monastery's courtyard, a palace was built for King Carol I in 1888. The fastuous complex was extended even more by ceaușescu who used it as guest house. 
Since 1991, Cotroceni Palace has been the residence of the Romanian President. The National Cotroceni Museum is open to the public. The museum comprises several representative & richly decorated rooms. 
In photos is the reconstructed church and the Reception Hall, the biggest and finest room of the palace, which is not open to visitors.




epr.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Agăș village, Trotuș Valley, Moldavia*

*AGĂȘ, TROTUȘ VALLEY, MOLDAVIA*




Andreia Nicoleta Dobrițoiu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube in the area Călărași (Romania) - Silistra (Bulgaria)*

*DANUBE IN THE AREA CĂLĂRAȘI (ROMANIA) - SILISTRA (BULGARIA)*





A forested island is seen in the middle of Danube. It can be the western tip of Păcuiu lui Soare Island, or other from the several islands in the area





Miro Petrov​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tropaeum Traiani - reconstructed Roman monument in Adamclisi, Dobruja*

* TROPAEUM TRAIANI - RECONSTRUCTED ROMAN MONUMENT IN ADAMCLISI, DOBRUJA*





The circular stairs at the base of the monument are the only original, ancient element integrated in the new structure. Most of the original basreliefs have been recovered - 48 metopes from the 54 that existed - and are displayed in the local museum.






IMG_0776 by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest by me*

*BUCHAREST BY ME*






Bell tower of the Patriarchate (1698) by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Transylvanian Plain near Agrișu de sus, Bistrița Năsăud County*

*THE TRANSYLVANIAN PLAIN NEAR AGRIȘU DE SUS, BISTRIȚA - NĂSĂUD COUNTY*






15 by Kozics Tibi, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Timișoara by me*

*TIMIȘOARA BY ME*





A video with footage that I took during a tram trip on the line no. 2, which runs across the neighborhoods Iosefin, Cetate and Fabric, the most interesting and representative of Timișoara.
The initial core of present-day *Iosefin District* was approved in 1744. It was charted “on board”, having three main streets south-west of the Esplanade – the 948 m wide area on which building was forbidden. It was inhabited by Germans and was called the German Suburbia or the New German Maier. In 1773, it received the name Iosefin in honor of Emperor Joseph II, son of Maria Theresa. The Iosefin district had a rural character until Timişoara was connected to the railway system of Central Europe in 1857. After the making of several rail connections and the placement of various industrial units, Iosefin developed rapidly in the second half of the 19th century.
Originally, the *Traian Bridge* was made of timber, then made of metal in 1871, reinforced in 1898 at tram electrification, dismantled in 1915 and set up in 1916 on higher foundations, thus allowing ships to pass underneath. Coming from the Cetate district, the visitor passes over the bridge, which is a symbolic gateway to the Iosefin district, to the right, and the Elisabetin district, located to the left of the boulevard. The current bridge was designed in 1911, engineer Károly Lad, architect Elemér Wachtel.
The *"Cetate" (fortress) District* is the original, oldest part of Timișoara. The fortress has grown ever since the 12th century. A major boost in its evolution was the building of the castle by the Hungarian king Carol Robert of Anjou between 1307 and 1315. This castle’s “successor” is the Huniade Castle (15th century, heavily modified over centuries), which today houses the Banat Museum. In 1552, the city of Timişoara was occupied by the Turks. Only in 1716 the Austrian imperial army, led by Prince Eugen of Savoy, managed to free the city. The old Ottoman fortress was demolished and a new one was build, star-shaped, inspired largely by the Vauban fortresses. Protected by the walls, the “inner city” emerged, with a rigorous streets’ system, very modern for that time. This system is still kept almost entirely, despite the fact the city’s defensive walls were demolished after 1892. In the Cetate district, especially in Unirii Square and Libertăţii Square, many Baroque buildings dating from the eighteenth century are still preserved.
*Decebal Bridge *was built between 1909 and 1910, engineer Gyözö Mihailich, architect Albert Körössy. Coming from the Cetate district, the visitor crosses the bridge, which constitutes a symbolic gateway to Fabric district. Made of reinforced concrete, the bridge stands out due to its wavy forms, typical to the 1900s style – the Szeceszió Movement. 
After the Habsburgs took over Timişoara in 1716, the first “production units”, or manufactures were located east of the city, in what is now the *Fabric District*. Initially, the district was composed of the “Rascian Fabric”, a neighborhood with Orthodox inhabitants (Serbs and Romanians), developed to the north, east and south of today’s “Traian Square”, and the “German Fabric”, smaller and developed around the Şcolii (School) Street, inhabited mostly by Germans. The Serbs held the leadership of the Orthodox Church in Banat for a long time. The district experienced great development in the first half of the nineteenth century. In the middle of that century, 53% of the entire civilian population of Timişoara, therefore more than half of the inhabitants, was living in Fabric.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*TIMIȘOARA BY ME*




Eight more photos on my *Timișoara, the forgotten splendor of Austria - Hungary* thread






Unirii (Union) Square by Carpathianland, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Comănești, Bacău County, Moldavia*

*COMĂNEȘTI, BACĂU COUNTY, MOLDAVIA*





Gelu Scurtu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Govora Monastery, Vâlcea County, Oltenia*

*GOVORA MONASTERY, VÂLCEA COUNTY, OLTENIA*




Founded in 14th century, it was for few centuries Wallachia's main cultural center. Present complex of buildings date from 15th - early 18th centuries.







IAA_5147 by Ioan-Alexandru Alexandri, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sunrise in Dobruja*

* SUNRISE IN DOBRUJA *






DSC_7927 by Andrei Iordachescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

*FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS*






Perfect Day by Nicusor Bobocea, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park*

* NERA GORGES - BEUȘNIȚA NATIONAL PARK*




In three days I will be myself in these places and if I manage to return safe, you should expect my photos here. Not yet decided if I will go to Anina Mountains (from where these images are) or perhaps Țarcu Mountains, though.




odkrywamyinterior.pl​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Parâng Mountains*

* PARÂNG MOUNTAINS*





Parang by alex_haiducu2000, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Timișoara by me*

*TIMIȘOARA BY ME*




*Ion Mihalache Street, Fabric District* - an atmospheric corner of this large working class neighborhood developed from first half of 18th century and reaching the peak around fin de siècle, when managed to become home to almost half of city's entire population (around 60,000), as a consequence of massive industrialisation






Ion Mihalache Street, Fabric District by Carpathianland, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Near 2 Mai, Dobruja*

*NEAR 2 MAI, DOBRUJA *






Excursie bicicleta_Himalaya Adventure_2Mai_156 by Himalaya Adventure, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

*RARĂU MOUNTAINS*




Cătălin Urdoi​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

* DANUBE DELTA *




Claboo Media​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Incredible Europe: wilderness of Piatra Craiului National Park*

*INCREDIBLE EUROPE: THE WILDERNESS OF PIATRA CRAIULUI NATIONAL PARK*




If you are going to tell to the average, uninformed citizen of the planet that Europe has natural areas as wild but more spectacular and more pleasantful than Yellowstone or other famous intact natural areas of the world, he/she will laugh, but is true. Piatra Craiului is just one of the many such areas in Romania. Here in Carpathians, a fabulous treasure of precious ecosystems, lush jungle, mirific landscapes await to be discovered by the rest of world, together with an equally incredible treasure of traditinional, archaic rural cultures belonging to a mosaic of ethnicites and religions.




Ciri Țurcanu​

















[/QUOTE]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Iron Bridge, Timișoara, by me*

*THE IRON BRIDGE, TIMIȘOARA, BY ME*




Built between 1913-1917 in Iosefin District through reutilisation of the parts of an older metallic bridge from 1871 that preceded the actual one





Podul de Fier / Eisenbrücke / Közötti híd (Iron Bridge), Iosefin District by Carpathianland, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hășmaș Mountains*

* HĂȘMAȘ MOUNTAINS*





Catre Hasmasul Mare by Alexandru Mihail Popescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Princely Church in Curtea de Argeș*

*PRINCELY CHURCH IN CURTEA DE ARGEȘ *





Biserica Domnească Sfântul Nicolae, Curtea de Argeș by lraul06, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Neamț*

*PIATRA NEAMȚ*






ph.iha.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Timișoara by me*

*TIMIȘOARA BY ME*






Traian tram station and Stefania Palace by Carpathianland, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Somewhere in Bukovina*

*SOMEWHERE IN BUKOVINA *




Ionel Cotos​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iezer - Păpușa Mountains*

*IEZER - PĂPUȘA MOUNTAINS*




Maybe you find cool to re-watch too this previous post with the endless forestland of Iezer - Păpușa




exploregis.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Negoiu Peak, Făgăraș Mountains*

*NEGOIU PEAK, FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS*




bonjour-roumanie.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Trascău Mountains*

*TRASCĂU MOUNTAINS*




Cosmin Berghean​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*TUTANA MONASTERY, ARGEȘ COUNTY, MUNTENIA*




A 14th century hermitage previously existed here and in 15th century it was turned into a monastery, a first church being built some years before 1500. The present surrounding walls are from 1508 and the present church dates from 1582.






DS_20160604_1234064 Mânăstirea Tutana by Diana Serban, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bărăgan Steppe*

*BĂRĂGAN STEPPE*




The Bărăgan is a steppe plain (~ 15,000 km²) that makes up much of the eastern part of the Wallachian Plain. Due to lack of forest in the past, the Baragan was an important route for the migratory peoples who roamed the area that is south-eastern Romania today. 
The Bărăgan Plain has a harsh climate with hot and dry summers and includes the location where the highest-ever temperature in Romania was recorded (44.5 °C). Winters are cold, and subject to the effects of a blizzard wind, known as "crivăţ". Due to its climate, is the most inhospitable area in Romania.






P1100848 by Simon Kooger, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mamaia*

*MAMAIA *






Sunset in Mamaia, Romania. by Alexa Beniamin, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

* BUCEGI MOUNTAINS*




The most visited mountains in Romania are also the location of the highest bear density in Europe: 124 bears live on 300 km². Strict measures are taken to reduce the humanisation of these bears and they live mostly in natural, wild condition, finding their food in forest.





Sentinel by Arminio Andrei, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Nemira Mountains*

* NEMIRA MOUNTAINS, MOLDAVIA*




Paun Sergiu Adrian​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Railstation from Anina*

*THE RAILSTATION FROM ANINA *





Turism in Anina​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

* DANUBE DELTA *




Danube by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

* GALAȚI*




Alexandru Paraschiv​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Somewhere in Székely Land*

*SOMEWHERE IN SZÉKELY LAND*






IMG_7540 by stukkerrr, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iron Gates I Dam on Danube*

*IRON GATES I DAM ON DANUBE*






Iron Gate I Hydroelectric Power Station by lraul06, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*MARAMUREȘ MOUNTAINS NATURE PARK*



thoughtless by Revoltatul, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Borțig Pothole and glacier, Apuseni Nature Park*

*BORȚIG POTHOLE AND GLACIER, APUSENI NATURE PARK*





Carpatic Fun​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Izvoarele Nerei old-growth forest, Semenic Mountains National Park, by me*

*IZVOARELE NEREI OLD-GROWTH FOREST, SEMENIC MOUNTAINS NATIONAL PARK, BY ME*





A national reserve, Izvoarele Nerei extend on 50 km² between the Semenic Plateau and the southern & eastern limits of the national park, along the southern ridge of Semenic Massif. Semenic Massif is the main massif of Semenic Mountains. From its top, that reaches 1,440 m, a tens of km panorama opens to the eyes in all directions, over the endless forests of Banat Mountains. Semenic Mountains extend on 1,180 km². Semenic - Caraș Gorges extend on 356 km² in both Semenic and Anina mountains.

The area of Izvoarele Nerei ("Nera River's Springs") is characterised by several tumultous rivers with deep, hard passable canyons that join together forming Nera River. Nergănița Stream, which appears in these photos, is a longer tributary of Nera and flows on east side of the southern ridge of Semenic Massif, while Nera flows on the west side. Beside the main streams, in Izvoarele Nerei Forest there are tens of relatively big creeks and thousands of brooks.

If on the badly marked touristic trail on top of the ridge few tourists ever go, on the bottom of the valleys even less. In some valleys, only administration personel may ever passed in years. The place is not known even for well informed mountaineers and nature lovers but recently some articles appeared online, because there is an initiative to make the forest an Unesco World Heritage site.

The forest is huge and if you get lost, you can wander for days or die, as happened with some people in last years, because the valleys resemble each other.

After a 40 km across the western part of Semenic Mountains in previous day (from Anina to Văliug, with reaching of several objectives), in the morning I climbed from Văliug - Crivaia Resort to the Semenic Plateau and from there I got on the touristic trail crossing the Izvoarele Nerei Forest. I walked for a while following the trail blaze on top of the main southern ridge then I lost the blaze and descended on the bottom of the valleys of several brooks. One of these brooks finally got me to Nergănița Stream. I walked along / through water for around 4 km downstream and at the nightfall I climbed the step slope of the eastern bank most of the night I wandered among the silluetes of the huge, 50 m tall, 1.5 m thick trees at the pale light of a head flashlight. In the morning, I decided to follow any valley downstream to a human settlement. It happened to be Flămânda Valley, on which I walked 30 km until the first village - Pârvova. It was afternoon and all three shops closed and I haven't eaten for 30 hours, while in previous two days I walked 40 + 40 km on mountains, Overall, I walked / climbed 120 km in three days.

More photos on *My trips around Romania* tread






Izvoarele Nerei old-growth forest, Semenic Mountains National Park, Romania by Carpathianland, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Slănic Salt Mine*

*SLĂNIC SALT MINE*







20160625-01 by Augustin BIRAU, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Măcin Mountains*

*MĂCIN MOUNTAINS*






LrMobile2206-2016-125521764942358193 by Codrin Novăcescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Galata Monastery, Iași*

*GALATA MONASTERY, IAȘI *






DSC_0036 by Petru, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Izvoarele Nerei old-growth forest, Semenic Mountains National Park, by me*

*IZVOARELE NEREI OLD-GROWTH FOREST, SEMENIC MOUNTAINS NATIONAL PARK, BY ME*






The movie of the trip and one more from the 18 photos



















Izvoarele Nerei old-growth forest, Semenic Mountains National Park, Romania by Carpathianland, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Centuries-old beech tree between Retezat and Țarcu mountains*

*CENTURIES-OLD BEECH TREE BETWEEN RETEZAT AND ȚARCU MOUNTAINS*




The tree was spared time ago, when trees around were felled for making pastures. It survived many thunderstorm flashes and fires. It faces powerful winds, cold winters and snow that bury it almost completely. It always found the strength to fight for survival.




Agent Green​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Galbenu Gorges, Parâng Mountains, Oltenia*

*GALBENU GORGES, PARÂNG MOUNTAINS, OLTENIA*




Galbenu ("Yellow") is the valley on which sits Baia de Fier village. The valley is next to more famous Olteț Valley and Polovragi village that lies there. Both villages are important ethnographic-cultural centers. Both are situated at the end of spectacular canyons. And in both canyons there is a famous cave: Peștera Muierii ("Woman's Cave") on Galbenu and Polovragi Cave on Olteș. These are among the most visited caves in Romania.






Cheile Galbenului by lraul06, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

*BUCHAREST*





Laurentiu Virvoreanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Olt*

*DEFILE OF OLT *





GM 927 - Valea Fratelui hc by Desiro256, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Somewhere on Trotuș Valley, Moldavia*

*SOMEWHERE ON TROTUȘ VALLEY, MOLDAVIA*




Sergiu Adrian Păun​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The only jungle railway in Europe: Anina - Oravița, by me*

*THE ONLY JUNGLE RAILWAY: ANINA - ORAVIȚA, BY ME *







The only jungle railway in Europe: Oravița - Anina, Romania by Carpathianland, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

* FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS*




Adrian Pleșea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

* DANUBE DELTA *





Fotografii si Filmari Aeriene Tulcea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*COBIA MONASTERY, DÂMBOVIȚA COUNTY, MUNTENIA*




Dating from 1572, the church of Cobia Monastery is unique in that is built in multicolored glazed brick (not just apparent brick). After the secularization of monasteries properties in 1863, Cobia was abandoned by the monks (which were Greek) and now is used as parochial church. 






_MER9967 by Mititelu Marius Marian, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Topolnița Monastery, Mehedinți Plateau, Oltenia*

*TOPOLNIȚA MONASTERY, MEHEDINȚI PLATEAU, OLTENIA*




Established in 14th century by Nicodim (a Serbian monk who founded the first monasteries in Wallachia, including Tismana), the present stone church dates from 1646, together with the surrounding defensive walls (the wooden church was brought here in contemporary period). The monastery is situated in the mirific settings of Mehedinți Karst Plateau, near the famous Topolnița Cave, one of the finest and most precious in Romania.




ziarullumina.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Caraș Gorges, Anina Mountains, by me*

*CARAȘ GORGES, ANINA MOUNTAINS, BY ME*





19 km long and up to 200 m deep, the gorges are cut in a relatively low and flat limestone plateau by Caraș River, creating one of the finest canyons in Romania, with almost vertical walls covered in thick vegetation, on which no less than five hundreds caves are found. The gorges have a very meandrous course, with countless turns of the river on one or another side, as you can see on the map.
Caraș Gorges and surrounding area was declared a national reserve and together with Izvoarele Nerei primordial forest is one of the two main features of Semenic - Caraș Gorges National Park. Situated in Semenic and Anina Mountains, the specific of this park is the lush vegetation, the great biodiversity and high quality of primeval ecosystems. There have been identified 1,086 plant species and there is a rich & healthy population of carnivores: bear, fox, lynx, otter, marten, badger, wildcat, but also wild pigs, carpathian deer, deer, birds: golden eagle, peregrine falcon, common buzzard, red kite, white-throated dipper and northern goshawk. 

Five more photos on My trips around Romania thread.






Caraș Gorges, Anina Mountains, Romania by Carpathianland, on Flickr










The movie of the trip:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Slănic River, Nemira Mountains*

*SLĂNIC RIVER, NEMIRA MOUNTAINS*




Paun Sergiu Adrian​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

* FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS*






Coca Cola Coca Cola by bill bold, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Târgu Ocna, Trotuș Valley, Moldavia*

*TÂRGU OCNA, TROTUȘ VALLEY, MOLDAVIA*




Tocila Marcel​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Măcin Mountains*

*MĂCIN MOUNTAINS*






LrMobile2106-2016-0447112480621610165 by Codrin Novăcescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Steieredorf, the initial district of Anina, by me*

*STEIERDORF, THE INITIAL DISTRICT OF ANINA, BY ME*





 Founded in 1773 by colonists from Steiermark, Austria, Steierdorf is the original nucleus of Anina, situated at 5 km from present town's center. Steierdorf preserves an ensamble of historical buildings which together with the picturesque natural settings makes it one of the finest settlements in Banat. Presently, the population of Anina and the main institutions is concentrated in the area of the mines and Steierdorf remained as an isolated, rural locality.

More photos with Anina and Oravița on My trips around Romania thread






Steierdorf, the initial district of Anina, Banat Province, Romania by Carpathianland, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Țibleș Mountains*

*ȚIBLEȘ MOUNTAINS*




Extending on ~ 260 km² and reaching 1,840 m elevation, Țibleș are considered the least affected by tourism mountains in Romania. Because of their remoteness, very few people visit them so one climbing these mountains will experience, beside the purity of nature, a feeling of solitude not to be found in many parts of the continent.





Ţibleş by Revoltatul, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

*RARĂU MOUNTAINS*






Rarău, Câmpulung Moldovenesc by Costel Slincu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dealu Mare village, Prahova Subcarpathians, Muntenia*

*DEALU MARE VILLAGE, PRAHOVA SUBCARPATHIANS, MUNTENIA*





Dealu Mare Prahova crame by Alina Iancu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Harghita / Hargita Mountains*

* HARGHITA / HARGITA MOUNTAINS*





Sunset by Zavaczki Krisztian, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

* BUCEGI MOUNTAINS*







Muntii Bucegi by Alexandru Mihail Popescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Galați*

* GALAȚI*



Gabriel Jinga​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Enisala Stronghold*

*ENISALA STRONGHOLD*




Cristian Pușcașu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rimetea at dawn*

*RIMETEA AT DAWN*




Christian Gutter​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciumârna Pass, Obcinele Bucovinei Mountains*

*CIUMÂRNA PASS, OBCINELE BUCOVINEI MOUNTAINS*




Alexandru Pojar​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bicaz Gorges*

* BICAZ GORGES*




Andrei Verdeanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Techirghiol Lagoon and town*

*TECHIRGHIOL LAGOON AND TOWN*





Alexandru Pojar​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Transfăgărășan*

*TRANSFĂGĂRĂȘAN *







Sunset on Transfagarasan, Romania by Tinu Coman, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hills near Cluj*

*HILLS NEAR CLUJ *






Contemplation by Ramona Muntean, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sunrise in Brașov*

*SUNRISE IN BRAȘOV*





Sunrise by David Banta-Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

* DANUBE DELTA *




Tomiță Savastre​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului*

* PIATRA CRAIULUI *




Tomiță Savastre​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bukovina*

* BUKOVINA *




Ionel Cotos​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Old church in Suceava*

*OLD CHURCH IN SUCEAVA*




Dating from 16th or 17th century






Excursie Suceava by Dany Ulea, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Village in Ciuc Depression, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*VILLAGE IN CIUC DEPRESSION, SZÉKELY LAND*




Typical settlement from this former Chair with the medieval church on the highest point and the noblemen's manor house not far from it




István Fodor ​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bumbești - Jiu, Gorj County, Oltenia*

*BUMBEȘTI - JIU, GORJ COUNTY, OLTENIA*




Bumbești is a town with 8,000 inhabitants situated on Jiu, at the end of river's magnificent defile, which is seen in backdrop in photo. Is an area with nature of great purity and beauty, with the majestic peaks of Parâng Mountains rising above the forests on one side of Jiu and the thick jungle of Vâlcan Mountains on the other side of the river.




targujiu-gorj.ro​






















Aerial video with the mind-blowing beauty of Bumbești and surrounding villages


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hășmaș Mountains*

* HĂȘMAȘ MOUNTAINS*




isimion.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bridge over Someș River in Beclean, Bistrița Năsăud County, Transylvania*

*BRIDGE OVER SOMEȘ RIVER IN BECLEAN, BISTRIȚA NĂSĂUD COUNTY, TRANSYLVANIA*






bridge by Kozics Tibi, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Humor Monastery*

*HUMOR MONASTERY*






Mănăstirea Humor by Eduardo Bartolomé, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

DSC06154.jpg by George Manea, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Somewhere in Transylvania*

*SOMEWHERE IN TRANSYLVANIA*







Peaceful summer evening by Otto Gal, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

* FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS*





charly (90) by Himalaya Travel, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

* BUCEGI MOUNTAINS*






20160702-06 by Augustin BIRAU, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

*RARĂU MOUNTAINS*







Rarau Mountain, Romania by Costel Slincu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Neamț night movie*

*PIATRA NEAMȚ NIGHT MOVIE*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Izvoru Muntelui Reservoir*

*IZVORU MUNTELUI RESERVOIR*





Romania - Lake Bistrita pollution-05344 by hurlem2001, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Romania - driving -05341 by hurlem2001, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Râșnov Castle and town*

* RÂȘNOV CASTLE AND TOWN*





The present structure of the castle date from 14-15th centuries, being situated on top of a 150 m tall forested hill, over the rests of the acropolis of Dacian city of Cumidava, capital of Cumi tribe.






Romania - Rasnov -05355 by hurlem2001, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cindrel Mountains*

*CINDREL MOUNTAINS*




They extend on 900 km² and reach 2,244 m. The Cindrel Nature Park, situated in Cindrel and Lotru mountains, extend on 98 km².




Daniel Farcas​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Moldovița Monastery*

*MOLDOVIȚA MONASTERY*




Founded at the beginning of 15th century, it was rebuilt in 16th century by Petru Rareș at small distance from the old place. The church of the present complex was built in 1532 and painted in 1535, the fortress around it was erected in 1607. 






Welcome by Iosep Bogdan, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului*

* PIATRA CRAIULUI *






_6250551-2 by Florin Dinescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hills near Cluj*

*HILLS NEAR CLUJ *






Walking at sunset by Ramona Muntean, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Burdujeni train station in Suceava city, Bukovina*

*BURDUJENI TRAIN STATION IN SUCEAVA CITY, BUKOVINA*




Built in 1902 during the Austrian administration




Suceava News Online​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tișița Gorges, Putna - Vrancea Nature Park*

*TIȘIȚA GORGES, PUTNA - VRANCEA NATURE PARK*







DS_20160620_2122119 by Diana Serban, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sâmbotin village, Gorj County, Oltenia*

*SÂMBOTIN VILLAGE, GORJ COUNTY, OLTENIA*




targujiu-gorj.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Gilău Mountains*

* GILĂU MOUNTAINS*




Christmas' golden light by Ramona Muntean, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Land of Maramureș*

*LAND OF MARAMUREȘ*





Maramures by Revoltatul, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dobruja*

* DOBRUJA *




Dobrogea by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Diverse Romania: Greek Church in Brăila*

*DIVERSE ROMANIA: GREEK CHURCH IN BRĂILA*




Built between 1862-1872, is still the biggest church in Brăila and a witness of the financial power of the Greek community in the city up to early 20th century, when the Greeks controlled much of Brăila grain trade.





Cornelius Octavian Dospina​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Wreck in coastal waters of Danube Delta*

*WRECK IN COASTAL WATERS OF DANUBE DELTA *




Danube' Beauty by Miruna Mares, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Măcin Mountains National Park*

*MĂCIN MOUNTAINS NATIONAL PARK*




Cristian Puscașu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Diverse Romania: mosque in Negru Vodă / Karaömer town, Dobruja*

*DIVERSE ROMANIA: MOSQUE IN NEGRU VODĂ / KARAÖMER TOWN, DOBRUJA*




Kara Omer Mosque was builty in 1867 and is the oldest preserved building in town.
Negru Vodă has 5,088 inhabitants and is situated in the scarcely inhabited Dobrujan Plateau, near the border with Bulgaria. It was founded in 1715 during the Ottoman rule over Dobruja and like most Dobrujan settlements, had a Muslim - Tatar and Turkish - majoritary population up to 1878, when Dobruja was given to Romania and was colonised with Romanians from Muntenia, Moldavia and Oltenia, that now are majoritary. In 1880, the settlement had 160 Tatar families and 100 Turkish families. In 1930 there were 3,850 Romanians, 600 Tatars and Turks, 100 Bulgarians, 50 Russians, 50 Germans, 50 Roma, 50 Armenians, 50 Gagauzes (Christian Turks) etc.





negruvoda.eu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Transylvanian Plain near Agrișu de Jos, Bistrița Năsăud County*

*THE TRANSYLVANIAN PLAIN NEAR AGRIȘU DE JOS, BISTRIȚA - NĂSĂUD COUNTY*






IMG_6789 by Kozics Tibi, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Baia Mare*

* BAIA MARE *




Nagybánya látképe a Fekete-hegyről /skyline by Emőke Debreczeni, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău*

* CEAHLĂU *




Romania TA​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iezer - Păpușa Mountains*

*IEZER - PĂPUȘA MOUNTAINS*




freerider.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bistrița - Neamț Monastery, Moldavia*

* BISTRIȚA - NEAMȚ MONASTERY, MOLDAVIA*





Passing by GB Suffolk, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciucaș*

*CIUCAȘ *



Dan Chitilă​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iezer - Păpușa Mountains*

*IEZER - PĂPUȘA MOUNTAINS*




freerider.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cluj*

*CLUJ *






Walking around Cluj by Ady Negrean, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dobrovăț Monastery, Iași County, Moldavia*

*DOBROVĂȚ MONASTERY, IAȘI COUNTY, MOLDAVIA*




Built in 1504




comoaraculturalaaromaniei.blogspot.ro - used with permission​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cioboteni /Csobotfalva during the Csíksomlyó Pilgrimage, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*CIOBOTENI /CSOBOTFALVA DURING THE CSÍKSOMLYÓ PILGRIMAGE, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*




Cioboteni is a former village, now administratively a neighborhood of Miercurea Ciuc.
Șumuleu cIUC / Csíksomlyó is the site of the largest Catholic pilgrimage in Romania, held during the Pentecost, when tens of thousands of people from Hungary and Romania gather here. In the year 1657, the Hungarian king John II Sigismund Zápolya wanted to convert the Székely population of the upper Csík to Protestantism. The Székelys refused to abandon the Catholic faith and resisted. A battle took place on a nearby field, on Saturday before Pentecost 1567, from which the Székelys emerged victorious. The monks saw this as a sign of the care of Virgin Mary, and since then, this event has been commemorated by a pilgrimage .





dailynewshungary.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău*

*RARĂU *



Andrei Moldovan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat*

*RETEZAT *




Andrei Moldovan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Galați*

* GALAȚI*



Gabriel Jinga​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Horaița Monastery, Stânișoara Mountains, Moldavia*

*HORAIȚA MONASTERY, STÂNIȘOARA MOUNTAINS, MOLDAVIA*




Established in 1824, the present church dates from 1848-1867.
The monastery is situatee deep in the forests of Vânători - Neamț Nature Park, in a place of great beauty and serenity.




doxologia.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Feast at Ghighiu Monastery near Ploiești, Muntenia*

*FEAST AT GHIGHIU MONASTERY NEAR PLOIEȘTI, MUNTENIA*




Religious ceremonies in the day of Life-giving Spring feast day, which is monastery's dedication.
A hermitage is mentioned at the end of 16th century, that later will cease to exist. The present monastery was founded in 1817. The main church dates from 1858. Partly destroyed in WW1 and bombed in WW2 (being situated south of Ploiești, near the refineries), will be almost enteriely rebuilt in 1952.




basilica.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Mureș*

*DEFILE OF MUREȘ *




Andrei Moldovan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Entering Piatra Neamț by train*

*ENTERING PIATRA NEAMȚ BY TRAIN *





Sebastian Bădiță​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Fortified church in Dacia / Stein, Saxon Chair of Rupea, Transylvania*

*FORTIFIED CHURCH IN DACIA / STEIN, SAXON CHAIR OF RUPEA, TRANSYLVANIA*



Certified in 1309, the village had a school mentioned as early as 1488. The Romanian name of the village was Ștena until 1931. In 1930 there were 604 Lutheran Germans, 549 Romanians, 116 Roma, 8 Hungarians etc. The Germans were still majoritary in 1980. Presently there are 418 Romanians, 232 Roma and 16 Hungarians. 
The central part of the Lutheran church dates from 13th century. It was extended in 1500 and fortified in early 16th century. Inside are preserved wooden pews in Gothic style from 1526.




Derlars @ Wikipedia​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Criț / Detschkrets, Saxon Chair Of Sighișoara, Transylvania*

*CRIȚ / DETSCHKRETS, SAXON CHAIR OF SIGHIȘOARA, TRANSYLVANIA*




Though the peasant fortress from here is not spectacular, the village is better known than other Saxon settlements because of its position on the European road between Brașov and Sighișoara and between the Unesco villages of Viscri and Saschiz. The present church dates from 1814 and replaced a Romanesque 13th century one. The walls and towers were erected in late 15th century. Four of the initial five towers are preserved. In the church there are old chests and other artefacts.






Transilvania at dusk by diego russo, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mamaia*

*MAMAIA *





Constanta , Mamaia by vasilescu_daniel2002, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dintr-un Lemn Monastery, Oltenia*

* DINTR-UN LEMN MONASTERY, OLTENIA*







IAA_5284 by Ioan-Alexandru Alexandri, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

*BUCHAREST*




cristiantudose.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Apuseni Nature Park*

* APUSENI NATURE PARK*




amazingromania.net​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tismana Monastery*

*TISMANA MONASTERY*




amazingromania.net​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vatra Dornei*

* VATRA DORNEI *


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cemetery church in Sucevița*

*CEMETERY CHURCH IN SUCEVIȚA *




Built in 1772




comoaraculturalaaromaniei.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cerna Valley*

* CERNA VALLEY*






Domogled-Valea Cernei National Park (Romania) by robmosphere, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Poiana Ruscă Mountains*

*POIANA RUSCĂ MOUNTAINS*




2,640 km km² of uninhabited valleys and heights covered in exhuberant vegetation, crossed by countless rivers and streams with pure water.






Otelu Rosu (Romania) by robmosphere, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cetățile Ponorului Cave, Apuseni Nature Park*

*CETĂȚILE PONORULUI CAVE, APUSENI NATURE PARK*






Cetățile Ponorului - Csodavár by Adorján Gábor, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube between Romania and Bulgaria*

*DANUBE BETWEEN ROMANIA AND BULGARIA*







Otelu Rosu (Romania) by robmosphere, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

*BUCHAREST*





teamextension.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Constanța*

*CONSTANȚA*




Photo by our forumer unknown0408​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău*

* CEAHLĂU *




Eu Sunt Daniela​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sândominic / Csíkszentdomonkos, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*SÂNDOMINIC / CSÍKSZENTDOMONKOS, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*







40-0078-2 by 92Dragos, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Stunning aerial movie of Bucharest*

*STUNNING AERIAL MOVIE OF BUCHAREST*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Valea Vișeului / Вишiвска Дοлина, Land of Maramureș*

*VALEA VIȘEULUI / ВИШIВСКА ДΟЛИНА, LAND OF MARAMUREȘ*





The village is situated on the Romanian - Ukrainian border, in Maramureș Mountains, in the point where Vișeu River spills into Tisa River. Population consist of 1,590 Ukrainians and 54 Romanians.






DSC_8272_CFR 60 1039-1_Valea Va by Daniel Friederichs, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains National Park*

* RODNA MOUNTAINS NATIONAL PARK*






The magic begins when the sun sets on ridge by Benedek Eduard, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tatomirești, Vaslui County, Moldavian Plateau*

*TATOMIREȘTI, VASLUI COUNTY, MOLDAVIAN PLATEAU*



Church built in 1792



comoaraculturalaaromaniei.blogspot.ro​


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Your way of organize things in this thread, inspire me in the Israeli thread, thank you,
very good thread and pictures, good choice of pictures.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceamurlia, Dobruja*

Thank you Elster! The Israel's thread is cool 

*CEAMURLIA, DOBRUJA*






RO - Ceamurlia de Jos - Malaxa 750 by Jan vdBk, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Berivoi Valley old-growth forest, Făgăraș Mountains*

*BERIVOI VALLLEY OLD-GROWTH FOREST, FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS*



Open the map to see the locattion




WWF-Romania​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Osoi, Iași County, Moldavia*

*OSOI, IAȘI COUNTY, MOLDAVIA*






DSC_071 by Igor Rahuba, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dobrovăț Monastery*

*DOBROVĂȚ MONASTERY*





mmb.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Somova Marshes*

*SOMOVA MARSHES*





Fotografii si Filmari Aeriene Tulcea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Flood in Jiu Defile*

*FLOOD IN JIU DEFILE *



George Moldovan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Andreiașu de Jos village, Vrancea Mountains, Moldavia*

*ANDREIAȘU DE JOS VILLAGE, VRANCEA MOUNTAINS, MOLDAVIA*




The village is situated on upper Milcov Valley and is visited mainly for the Focul Viu ("Alive Fire") eternal flame nature reserve: some gas emanations from ground that are naturally ignited and burn on their own.





Andreiasu de Sus (1) by Tor Anders Johansen, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Predeal Resort*

*PREDEAL RESORT*




Situated at an elevation of 1,100 m, Predeal is the highest town in Romania. Historically part of Wallachia, from 1968 was included in Brașov County, Transylania, which ensured a better administration and turned it into a delightful ressort. More than the nice atmosphere, the beauty of Predeal is in its surroundings, consisting of the wildest forests in Romania, swarming with big carnivores and other animals.
The geography of the area is the most complex in Romania, Predeal being situated between three erratically positioned mountain units: Bucegi, Postăvaru and Piatra Mare, while on forth side is the more "regular" group of Baiului. 





Oras noaptea. by Durbaca Virgil, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sinaia Resort*

*SINAIA RESORT*




Ionuț Chircu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Lăpuș, Northwestern Romania*

*DEFILE OF LĂPUȘ, NORTHWESTESERN ROMANIA*






With 36 km, Lăpuș River has the third longest defile in Romania, after the defiles of Danube and Olt (134 and 47 km), although the river is much shorter (112 km compared with 2,860 - Danube - and 614 km - Olt). From the 36 km of the defile, 25 km are a natural reserve.
The relatively long defile results from the extremely meandrous course (open map). In straight line, the same distance (between the beginning and the end of defile) measures 9 km.
The defile has fascinating landscape variety: waterfalls, caves, canyons, rapids, crags with panoramic views. 























ecomuseummaramures.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

* FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS*




9am.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rășinari, Mărginimea Sibiului ethnographic zone, Transylvania*

*RĂȘINARI, MĂRGINIMEA SIBIULUI ETHNOGRAPHIC ZONE, TRANSYLVANIA*






Rasinari by PhotoMarker, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Suceava*

*SUCEAVA*




Alexandru George Gabriel​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Costumes from the Land of Muscel, Muntenia*

*COSTUMES FROM THE LAND OF MUSCEL, MUNTENIA*





Alexandru George Gabriel​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

*CIUCAȘ MOUNTAINS*





DS_20160611_1705310 by Diana Serban, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

*BUCHAREST*




http://cipgallery.deviantart.com/art/Bucharest-Sky-Tower-622037879​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Somewhere in Mureș County, Transylvania*

*SOMEWHERE IN MUREȘ COUNTY,TRANSYLVANIA*






DSC_6497 by zlot silviu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Râmeț Gorges, Trascău Mountains*

*RÂMEȚ GORGES, TRASCĂU MOUNTAINS*




Cristian Pușcașu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Jiu*

*DEFILE OF JIU *





Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bicazu Ardelean, Neamț County, Transylvania*

*BICAZU ARDELEAN, NEAMȚ COUNTY, TRANSYLVANIA*




Is among few villages that historically were part of Transylvania but since the administrative reform of 1950 are part of Neamț County, which is part of Moldavia.




Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mamaia*

* MAMAIA *


Notice a building with a minaret in the middle of the image. Is the villa built by Queen Maria in 1930 in a style that wanted to recall the Oriental heritage of Dobruja.
Before turning into a seaside touristic destination in late 19th century (with the construction of first touristic facilities), Mamaia was a place called Mamakioi (after its Tatar owner), as it appear on a Russian map from 1855. 



Claboo Media​














[


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Land of Dorne Depression, Bukovina and Moldavia*

*LAND OF DORNE DEPRESSION, BUKOVIUNA AND MOLDAVIA*




The Dorne Depression, or the Land of Dorne, is the area around Vatra Dornei, surrounded by the mountain ranges of Călimani, Suhard, Giumalău and Bistriței.





Depresiunea Dornelor by Mihai Joimir, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Călimani Mountains*

*CĂLIMANI MOUNTAINS *



60 km long, 2,000 km² wilderness



romanianturism.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Secu Monastery, Vânători - Neamț Nature Park, Moldavia*

*SECU MONASTERY, VÂNĂTORI - NEAMȚ NATURE PARK, MOLDAVIA*






secu.mmb.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Reformed (Hungarian Calvinist) church in Cluj Napoca / Kolozsvár*

*REFORMED (HUNGARIAN CALVINIST) CHURCH IN CLUJ NAPOCA / KOLOZSVÁR*





cluj.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Săliștea Nouă, Cluj County, Transylvania*

*SĂLIȘTEA NOUĂ, CLUJ COUNTY, TRANSYLVANIA*




Wooden church built in 1755





Satul Salistea Noua, comuna Baciu, judetul Cluj by Cluj Com, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Romanian Plain near Frumușani, Muntenia*

*ROMANIAN PLAIN NEAR FRUMUȘANI, MUNTENIA*




creartphoto.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceiling of Lutheran Church in Cluj Napoca*

*CEILING OF LUTHERAN CHURCH IN CLUJ NAPOCA*



Built between built between 1816 - 1829




Composited Water Splash on Church Ceiling (Upgraded) by Lehel Lokodi, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Neamț County, "The Romanian Athos": Tarcău Hermitage*

*NEAMȚ COUNTY, "THE ROMANIAN ATHOS": TARCĂU HERMITAGE*




Tarcău Hermitage is situated deep in the heart of Tarcăub Mountains. The wooden church dates from 1833 and the wooden bell tower from 1868.
Tarcău Mountains are 65 km long, 40 km wide and expand on 1,810 km². An endless, uninhabited environment of densely forested mountains, except the Tarcău Valley which crosses through the middle of these mountains and where there are three villages totalising around 800 inhabitants. 



 mmb.ro ​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Săliștea de sus, Land of Maramureș*

*SĂLIȘTEA DE SUS, LAND OF MARAMUREȘ*




Wooden church from 1680





16-0418 1 SALISTEA DE SUS 10 by éric carrère, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

*BUCHAREST*






153 Bukurešť při odletu by Jan Pohunek, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

*CIUCAȘ MOUNTAINS*




marcelzzz​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Timișoara*

* TIMIȘOARA*




 Raul Jichici​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*"Romanian Athos", Neamț County: Secu Monastery*

*"ROMANIAN ATHOS", NEAMȚ COUNTY: SECU MONASTERY*





secu.mmb.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Southernmost point of Romania: Danube beach at Zimnicea, Muntenia*

*SOUTHERNMOST POINT OF ROMANIA: DANUBE BEACH AT ZIMNICEA, MUNTENIA*






Old beach by Dana Andrei, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Harghita Mountains, Székely Land*

*HARGHITA MOUNTAINS, SZÉKELY LAND*






_JMH2278 by Joanne Hedger, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

* FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS*




9am.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube's Canyon between Orșova and Turnu Severin*

* DANUBE'S CANYON BETWEEN ORȘOVA AND TURNU SEVERIN* 






Cereailer by 92Dragos, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brăila fluvial station*

* BRĂILA FLUVIAL STATION*




Built in 1904, is now private property. It stopped being used as station 25 years ago.




Julian Julyann​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Princely Church, Piatra Neamț*

*PRINCELY CHURCH, PIATRA NEAMȚ *



Built in 1498



IMG_0443 by Descopera Nord Est, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains National Park*

* RODNA MOUNTAINS NATIONAL PARK*




pozepictures.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Eforie Nord Resort*

*EFORIE NORD RESORT *




info-eforienord.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The prehistorical forests of Godeanu Mountains*

*THE PREHISTORICAL FORESTS OF GODEANU MOUNTAINS*




One of the most remote ranges in Romania, you barely can meat anybody anytime on these mountains extending on ~330 km and reaching 2,291 m. Much of them is part of Domogled - Cerna Valley National Park.



Mihai Păcuraru​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ruxandra Scripcariu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bușteni*

* BUȘTENI*




Eduard Constantin Holbura‎​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Praid / Parajd salt canyon, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*PRAID / PARAJD SALT CANYON, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA
*




Lorincz L. Lajos​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sucevița Monastery*

*SUCEVIȚA MONASTERY*





Julian Julyann​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

*BUCHAREST*



adevarulfinanciar.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The vauban fortress And The Catholic Cathedral, Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár / Karlsburg, Transylvania*

*THE VAUBAN FORTRESS AND THE CATHOLIC CATHEDRAL, ALBA IULIA / GYULAFEHÉRVÁR / KARLSBURG, TRANSYLVANIA*










Alba Iulia was in antiquity the largest city in Roman Dacia (but not the capital) under the name Apulum and in middle age, the first founded city of Transylvania. From 10th century to these days, the city was also the seat of the Roman Catholic diocese and during the period of principality's autonomy (1570–1711) was its capital.
The main historical area of Alba Iulia is the Upper Town, where the center of the Roman city was situated and amidst whose ruins the medieval settlement was established. The medieval fortress of Alba Iulia, built in stone, had initially a rectangular perimeter but after the conquest of Transylvania in 1711 by Habsburgs, it was demolished and rebuilt in brick in stellar shape between 1716 and 1735, at the order of emperor Charles VI, in honour of whom the city was renamed Karlsburg in German language (previously it was called Weißenburg, "the white city", which is identical with the meaning of the Hungarian name and with the one of the former Romanian name of Slavic origin, Bălgrad).
Considered by some art historians the most precious architectural monument in Romania, the cathedral is also the longest church in country: 83 m. The width is 38 m and the height 19 m.
The foundations of a parochial church from middle of 10th century have been found under the present one, making it the oldest church in Transylvania and the oldest extant church in Romania. In 1009, the bishopric of Transylvania was founded here and the transversal naves of the present church were built. Partly destroyed during the 1241 Mongol invasion, it will be rebuilt in 1246-1291 in present form, in a transitional Romanesque - Gothic style.





Alba Iulia murs de la ville et de l'Église catholique en soirée by Voyages Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Transfăgărășan Highway*

*TRANSFĂGĂRĂȘAN HIGHWAY*




autocult.fr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cluj Napoca*

* CLUJ NAPOCA*




playbuzz.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vama Veche*

*VAMA VECHE*



Vama Veche 2016 (29) by Irene Cristescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bukovina*

* BUKOVINA *


Romică Horhota​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Mare Massif*

*PIATRA MARE MASSIF*





Thru Woods by Cozmin.Preda, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Siriu Massif, Buzău Mountains*

* SIRIU MASSIF, BUZĂU MOUNTAINS*




Lacul Vulturilor / Vf Malaia si Poarta Vanturilor prin Valea Milea si coborare in Crasna (VN) cu intoarcere pe DN10 la Barajul Siriu by I C, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cotmeana Monastery, Argeș County, Muntenia*

*COTMEANA MONASTERY, ARGEȘ COUNTY, MUNTENIA*



The present church and surrounding walls dating from 1389, erected by Mircea the Elder, the greatest ruler of Wallachia. Here is the oldest bell in Wallachia, from 1385.




historiavalachiae.blogspot.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Jitianu Monastery near Craiova, Oltenia*

*JITIANU MONASTERY NEAR CRAIOVA, OLTENIA*




Existing from beginning of 16th century, present church is from 1658. The cells have been rebuilt in 1932.




ziarullumina.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cetățuia Monastery, Iași city*

*CETĂȚUIA MONASTERY, IAȘI CITY*



Built in 1668 - 1672



doxologia.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Romuli, border between Transylvania and Maramureș*

*ROMULI, BORDER BETWEEN TRANSYLVANIA AND MARAMUREȘ*






62 1404 RO-CFR & 60 0796 RO-CFR by Peter Pacsika, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciumani / Gyergyócsomafalva, Székely Land (Gheorgheni Depression), Transylvania*

*CIUMANI / GYERGYÓCSOMAFALVA, SZÉKELY LAND (GHEORGHENI DEPRESSION), TRANSYLVANIA*





Ciumani by Ridoux Baptiste, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Outdoor capital of Transylvania: Hășmaș Mountains*

*OUTDOOR CAPITAL OF TRANSYLVANIA: HĂȘMAȘ MOUNTAINS*




visitgheorgheni.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Cazane straights and Dubova Bay, Danube's Canyon*

*THE CAZANE STRAIGHTS AND DUBOVA BAY, DANUBE'S CANYON*



The most spectacular sector of river's 135 km long defile: in foreground, the Cazanele Mici ("Small Boilers") Straight, in foreground the Cazanele Mari ("Great Boilers") Straight and between them, Dubova Bay and the Dubova village. 




rolandia.eu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Călimănești town and Olt River, Oltenia*

*CĂLIMĂNEȘTI TOWN AND OLT RIVER, OLTENIA *




Ioana Niță​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tihuța Pass*

*TIHUȚA PASS*




Andrei Zvorișteanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Cristian Sîrbu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bran*

*BRAN*


Bran, Romania by Ramona Răican, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bicazu Ardelean*

*BICAZU ARDELEAN*







Alex Ionuț Husariu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dionisie Lupu Street, Bucharest*

*DIONISIE LUPU STREET, BUCHAREST*



If curious to see ground-level photos of Dionisie Lupu Street, here are some taken by me




Octav Drăgan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

* BRĂILA *



Julian Julyann​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Corbasca, Bacău County, Moldavia*

*CORBASCA, BACĂU COUNTY, MOLDAVIA*





IMG_4894_1 by Otetea Ovidiu Octavian, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vatra Moldoviței, Bukovina*

*VATRA MOLDOVIȚEI, BUKOVINA*





Vasile Nicoară​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*University of Petroșani, Jiu Valley Depression, Transylvania*

*UNIVERSITY OF PETROȘANI, JIU VALLEY DEPRESSION, TRANSYLVANIA *





The University of Petroșani has a long and beautiful tradition, being the successor of the Institute of Mining, which operated in Bucharest over 80 years and in the academic year 1957 to 1958 started in Petrosani. Only a few universities can take pride in such a descent certified by decree of A.I. Cuza in 1864 that established the "School of Bridges, Highways, Mines and Architecture".




hunedoaraplus.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Northern Dobruja*

*NORTHERN DOBRUJA*




A road leading to the town of Măcin (population 8,245), which is situated on Danube's bank. Beyond it (across the Danube), the steel factory of Galați is seen. The factory is the largest industrial plant in Romania.




Felix Dobrițoiu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brașov*

*BRAȘOV*




Prime Photography​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Băile Herculane Spa*

*BĂILE HERCULANE SPA*





DSC_7352_stitch by sorinmacavei, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Paleochristian church in Civitas Tropaensium, Dobruja*

*PALEOCHRISTIAN CHURCH IN CIVITAS TROPAENSIUM, DOBRUJA*



Civitas Tropaensium appeared as a castrum near Tropaeum Traiani monument (built in 109 CE). It was colonized with Roman veterans of the Dacian Wars and grew so much that in late antiquity, in Roman - Byzantine period (4-6th centuries CE) became the largest city of Scythia Minor (Dobruja). It became a municipium around 200 CE, a bishopric center in 4th center and had at least 5 churches.




viadora.travel​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube (Ostrov Branch) at Hârșova, Dobruja*

*DANUBE (OSTROV BRANCH) AT HÂRȘOVA, DOBRUJA*






Canaralele de la Hârşova by Diana Serban, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vadu Crișului Waterfall, Bihor County, Crișana*

*VADU CRIȘULUI WATERFALL, BIHOR COUNTY, CRIȘANA*





Alex Bucevschi​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Boga Valley, Apuseni Nature Park*

*BOGA VALLEY, APUSENI NATURE PARK*




Alex Bucevschi​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cuejdel barrier lake, Stânișoara Mountains*

*CUEJDEL BARRIER LAKE, STÂNIȘOARA MOUNTAINS*






PiatraNeamt by Angela Dumitrescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului Massif*

* PIATRA CRAIULUI MASSIF*





Linda Motoiu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Alexandru George Gabriel​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Near Berca Muddy Volcanoes, Buzău Subcarpathians*

*NEAR BERCA MUDDY VOLCANOES, BUZĂU SUBCARPATHIANS*






Vulcanii noroiosi - i vulcani di fango by Ana Roana, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mare Delta Braila Galati Luncavita Saturn Murghiol Dunavat 2016 by Socol Ionut, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Băile Felix resort near Oradea*

*BĂILE FELIX RESORT NEAR ORADEA*



bihorinimagini.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

*RARĂU *



himalayaadventure.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Băile Felix resort near Oradea*

*BĂILE FELIX RESORT NEAR ORADEA*




By number of beds the largest resort in Romania, Băie Felix was founded around 1700, tough the waters were used perhaps since the foundation of Oradea around 1,000 years ago.



bihorinimagini.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hagianoff manor house in Manasia, Bărăgan Steppe, Muntenia*

*HAGIANOFF MANOR HOUSE IN MANASIA, BĂRĂGAN STEPPE, MUNTENIA*



Built in 1899



domeniulmanasia.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piule - Iorgovan Mountains*

*PIULE - IORGOVAN MOUNTAINS*




Felixmilica Emil​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

*BUCHAREST*




Gelu Coltău​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Holbav, Land of Bârsa, Transylvania*

*HOLBAV, LAND OF BÂRSA, TRANSYLVANIA*



Holbav (population 1,400, elevation 705 m) is one of the finest villages in Romania, a heaven for photographers, where landscapes change at every turn. It is spread as several nuclei in the meadows on top of the hills in Măgura Codlei, a range of low mountains, being surrounded by forests.



Ioan Petrea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

*BUCEGI MOUNTAINS*




Felixmilica Emil​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Oslea Massif, Vâlcan Mountains*

*OSLEA MASSIF, VÂLCAN MOUNTAINS*



On the ridge goes the historical border between Oltenia and Transylvania




Oslea Hike & Ride Challenge​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Pietrosu Peak (2,303 m), Rodna Mountains National Park*

*PIETROSU PEAK (2,303 M), RODNA MOUNTAINS NATIONAL PARK*




Historical border between Maramureș and Transylvania, with the Maramuresian resort city of Borșa in the valley. 
Pietrosu is the highest summit in Rodna Mountains and all Eastern Carpathians.
Beyond Borșa, toward the horizon, the 1,500 km² wilderness of Maramureș Mountains Nature Park, continued with even more wilderness across the border, in Ukraine.






Romania_Trekking_July_2016-46.jpg by Alan Markey, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mamaia*

* MAMAIA *




Dumitru Bucătariu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Magic Trail by Sile H, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bei River, Anina Mountains, Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park*

*BEI RIVER, ANINA MOUNTAINS, NERA GORGES - BEUȘNIȚA NATIONAL PARK*




mirormundi.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Durău Hermitage, Ceahlău Massif, Moldavia*

*DURĂU HERMITAGE, CEAHLĂU MASSIF, MOLDAVIA*




Established before 1600, present church is from 1832 and the annex building from same period.




durau.mmb.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Câmpulung Muscel Monastery, Muntenia*

*CÂMPULUNG MUSCEL MONASTERY, MUNTENIA*



The monastery is the oldest in Wallachia, established before 1300. 
The present complex includes: 35 m tall gate tower from 1647 (tallest historical structure in Walachia), Princely House from 1650, Abbot House from 1712, main church rebuilt in early 19th century



doxologia.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat Mountains*

*RETEZAT MOUNTAINS*




Retezat Forest by Sile H, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

*CIUCAȘ MOUNTAINS*




Adrian Roșca​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Wedding in the Csango village of Pustiana / Pusztina, Bacău County, Moldavia*

*WEDDING IN THE CSANGO VILLAGE OF PUSTIANA / PUSZTINA, BACĂU COUNTY, MOLDAVIA*





Initially a Romanian village with the name Blăgești, it was settled by Székely Hungarians from Ciuc Chair in the first half of 18th century, who were running away following the persecutions by Austrians. 
Once Hungarian speaking, most of people now declare themselves Romanians - 79%, while 17% declare Hungarians and 3.7% declare Csango ethnicity. 99% are Catholic.
The Csango people are a ethnographic group of Roman Catholic faith living mostly in the Romanian region of Moldavia, especially in Bacău County. Their traditional language, Csango, an old Hungarian dialect, is currently used by only a minority of the Csango population group.






P1090084 by vojteat, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lunca De Jos / Gyimesközéplok, Ghimeș Pass, Transylvania*

*LUNCA DE JOS / GYIMESKÖZÉPLOK, GHIMEȘ PASS, TRANSYLVANIA*




Part of Szekely Land and situated between Ciuc and Tarcău mountains, the village has a population of 1,076 Hungarians and 15 Romanians.






P1080933 by vojteat, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Agapia Veche Hermitage, Stânișoaara Mountains, Moldavia*

*AGAPIA VECHE HERMITAGE, STÂNIȘOARA MOUNTAINS, MOLDAVIA*





This is the initial location of Agapia Monastery, which now is situated 2 km from here. A hermitage was built in 14th century under the leadership of a hermit called Agapie, since the name, in the depth of thick forests. Over centuries, the church was rebuilt in wood or stone several times, after being destroyed by landslides. The present edifice dates from 1994. The wooden bell tower (not in photo) is the only old building, from 17th century.




Gelu Scurtu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Somewhere in Mehedinți County, Oltenia*

*SOMEWHERE IN MEHEDINȚI COUNTY, OLTENIA*




S.Marino - Photography​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Salcia, Teleorman County, Romanian Plain*

*SALCIA, TELEORMAN COUNTY, ROMANIAN PLAIN*





RO - Salcia Teleorman - Malaxa 77 0936 by Jan vdBk, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Apuseni Nature Park*

* APUSENI NATURE PARK*





Untitled by Ancuta Bizdic, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Moinești, Bacău County, Moldavia*

*MOINEȘTI, BACĂU COUNTY, MOLDAVIA*




Gelu Scurtu​













[URL="http://imageshack.com/a/img673/4619/h7STPH.jpg"][/URL]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Endless variety on only 300 sq. km: Bucegi Mountains*

*ENDLESS VARIETY ON ONLY 300 SQ KM: BUCEGI MOUNTAINS*




Adrian Botescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Endless variety on only 300 sq. km: Bucegi Mountains*

*ENDLESS VARIETY ON ONLY 300 SQ KM: BUCEGI MOUNTAINS*




Adrian Botescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Endless variety on only 300 sq. km: Bucegi Mountains*

*ENDLESS VARIETY ON ONLY 300 SQ KM: BUCEGI MOUNTAINS*




Adrian Botescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Endless variety on only 300 sq. km: Bucegi Mountains*

*ENDLESS VARIETY ON ONLY 300 SQ KM: BUCEGI MOUNTAINS*




Adrian Botescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*ENDLESS VARIETY ON ONLY 300 SQ KM: BUCEGI MOUNTAINS*




Bucegii in imagini​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*E*

*ENDLESS VARIETY ON ONLY 300 SQ KM: BUCEGI MOUNTAINS*




Dumitru Bucătariu ​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Endless variety on only 300 sq. km: Bucegi Mountains*

*ENDLESS VARIETY ON ONLY 300 SQ KM: BUCEGI MOUNTAINS*





DS_20160709_2935184 by Diana Serban, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Transfăgărășan Highway*

*TRANSFĂGĂRĂȘAN HIGHWAY*



Cristian Laurențiu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

*BUCHAREST*





Octav Drăgan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piule - Iorgovan Mountains*

*PIULE - IORGOVAN MOUNTAINS*




Felixmilica Emil​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*More from the Bucegi Heaven*

*MORE FROM THE BUCEGI HEAVEN*




Florin Unguroiu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*More from the Bucegi Heaven*

*MORE FROM THE BUCEGI HEAVEN*




Florin Unguroiu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*More from the Bucegi Heaven*

*MORE FROM THE BUCEGI HEAVEN*




Cristina Cristolovean​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains National Park*

* RODNA MOUNTAINS NATIONAL PARK*




Ciprian Miresan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Somewhere in Maramureș*

*SOMEWHERE IN MARAMUREȘ*






Part of the life by Rosca Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Somewhere in Székely Land*

*SOMEWHERE IN SZÉKELY LAND*






... by Géza Egyed, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Splendour of Rucăr - Bran Pass: Dâmbovicioara spread villagee*

*SPLENDOUR OF RUCĂR - BRAN PASS: DÂMBOVICIOARA SPREAD VILLAGE*






DS_20160730_4981014 by Diana Serban, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

* DANUBE DELTA *





Delta Dunarii de "Buna Vestire"-6d-1311 by Beraru Constantin, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

* DANUBE DELTA *





Delta Dunarii de "Buna Vestire"-5d-1207 by Beraru Constantin, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

* FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS*



One of the valleys on the southern side, between 30-50 km long on their mountan sector





we stayed awake as long as we could go... by Andra Panduru, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului Massif*

* PIATRA CRAIULUI MASSIF*






Tabara Rasnov MTB 18-24 iulie 2016 (27) by Himalaya Travel, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cuejdel barrier lake, Stânișoara Mountains*

*CUEJDEL BARRIER LAKE, STÂNIȘOARA MOUNTAINS*






Lacul Cuiejdel by Descopera Nord Est, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Crișul Repede, Bihor County, Crișana*

*DEFILE OF CRIȘUL REPEDE, BIHOR COUNTY, CRIȘANA*






64 1013 by Eric Greulich, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Late antiquity ruins in Constanța*

*LATE ANTIQUITY RUINS IN CONSTANȚA*





Untitled by Fedor Dzis, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

*BUCHAREST*




Florin Unguroiu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The top of Postăvaru Massif*

*THE TOP OF POSTĂVARU MASSIF*




Florin Unguroiu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Coștila Peak, Bucegi Mountains*

*COȘTILA PEAK, BUCEGI MOUNTAINS*




Florin Unguroiu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*TRANSALPINA RESORT AND VIDRA RESERVOIR*




Dumitru Bucătariu ​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău Massif*

* CEAHLĂU MASSIF*



Eu Sunt Daniela​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău seen from distance*

* CEAHLĂU SEEN FROM DISTANCE*



sAM sARA​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Stânișoara Monastery, Cozia Massif, Oltenia*

*STÂNIȘOARA MONASTERY, COZIA MASSIF, OLTENIA*



Appeared as a place of retreat in 15th century, when monks from Cozia Monastery started to seek for a more remote place and to live in the caves in the area. In 1671 a small hermitage is founded and in 1747 a first church is built. Present buildings are from 1906-1909. 



Constantin Negrici​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

*CIUCAȘ MOUNTAINS*




Ciri Țurcanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains sunset*

*RARĂU MOUNTAINS SUNSET *



Sergiu Adrian Păun​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bukovina*

* BUKOVINA *




Ioan Balașanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Somewhere in Northwestern Romania*

*SOMEWHERE IN NORTHWESTERN ROMANIA*




Zoltan Kalmar ​


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Romania nice...A great collection of a beautiful country....Worthy of a visit..kay::uh:kay::shocked:kay:kay:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Near Vatra Dornei*

*NEAR VATRA DORNEI *






MQON3516 by Clifton Beard, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tulișa Mountains*

*TULIȘA MOUNTAINS*





Dumitru Bucătariu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bukovina*



midrise said:


> Romania nice...A great collection of a beautiful country....Worthy of a visit..kay::uh:kay::shocked:kay:kay:


Thank you, friend! 




* BUKOVINA *



Ioan Balașanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului Massif*

* PIATRA CRAIULUI MASSIF*





DS_20160728_4318333 by Diana Serban, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău Massif*

* CEAHLĂU MASSIF*



Foto Lucian​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brașov*

*BRAȘOV*





IMG_9324_布拉索夫 (BRASOV)_羅馬尼亞(Romania) by Pamela Kuo, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

* FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS*




Mugurel Stan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Aerial movie: A Day in Danube Delta*

*AERIAL MOVIE: A DAY IN DANUBE DELTA *




Europe's last sanctuary, a place of incredible wildlife richness on the otherwise heavily anthropised continent


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piule - Iorgovan Mountains*

*PIULE - IORGOVAN MOUNTAINS*




Felixmilica Emil​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Borșa Resort, between Maramureș and Rodna mountains*

*BORȘA RESORT, BETWEEN MARAMUREȘ AND RODNA MOUNTAINS*




The town and resort (27,611 inhabitants) is the main access for exploring Rodna National Park. The lenght of the locality is 52 km. The relief around is precipitous, with step slopes.






Romania_Trekking_July_2016-27.jpg by Alan Markey, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cetățile Ponorului Cave, Apuseni Nature Park*

*CETĂȚILE PONORULUI CAVE, APUSENI NATURE PARK*






Cetățile Ponorului - Csodavár by Adorján Gábor, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Slănic, most monumental salt mine in the world*

*SLĂNIC, MOST MONUMENTAL SALT MINE IN THE WORLD*




Unirea Mine, opened in 1943, is situated 217 m below the ground. It has a number of 15 rooms, and extends on 80,000 sq meters. The height of rooms is 55 m but one room is 70 m high. 




alpaccess.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sibiu*

*SIBIU *




wns.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*UNIRII (UNION) BOULEVARD, BUCHAREST*




Gelu Coltău​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Satu Mare / Szatmárnémeti philharmonic, Northwestern Romania*

* SATU MARE / SZATMÁRNÉMETI PHILHARMONIC, NORTHWESTERN ROMANIA*




The building hosting the philharmonic and its concert hall was built in 1902 in Secession style, as a wing of Dacia Hotel (back then called Pannónia Hotel).




zigzagprinromania.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Constanța*

*CONSTANȚA*




Claboo Media​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mădei village, Bistrița Valley, Moldavia*

*MĂDEI VILLAGE, BISTRIȚA VALLEY, MOLDAVIA*



Armand Iustinian Enache​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vatra Dornei*

*VATRA DORNEI*



Armand Iustinian Enache​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mamaia*

* MAMAIA *




Claboo Media​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sovata / Szováta Spa, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*SOVATA / SZOVÁTA SPA, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*



Sovata is one of those places in Transylvania with almost two millenia of salt mining history. Salt was extracted in the area by Romans in antiquity, then in the Middle Ages mining activities continued. The old wells were filled out over time, rainfall and river water, so the first salt lakes were formed. The first inhabitants settled here in 1578. In 18th century, the villagers were using the salty water for baths. Around 1800, on the place of present Bear Lake (the main lake) were two small lakes. In the middle of 19th century, the resort appeared and grew steadily in size and importance. At the end of 19th century the terrain collapsed and the Bear Lake was formed. Soon, heliothermal properties of the water of Bear Lake have been noticed.





Sovata România by george.movila, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Șipote Waterfall, Arieș Valley, Transylvania*

*ȘIPOTE WATERFALL, ARIEȘ VALLEY, TRANSYLVANIA*




Cascada Șipote ("Gushing Spring Waterfall") is situated where the Șipote Brook spills into Arieș River's southern bank, in Trascău Mountains. It is also called the Travertine Waterfall, because of the rocks that make its bed. The waterfall is part of a complicated karst system, comprising:
- a water collecting basin with many sinkholes at 1,100 - 1,200 m elevation
- three siphons situated 400 m lower, where the water comes to light
- an 800 m long brook that descends from 700 to 430 m elevation (where the waterfall is)
- a large number of waterfalls, some as tall as 15 m, on the surrounding travertine walls
- a large number of basins created by limestone deposits





IMGP4734 by Siklodi Jozsef, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Oradea / Nagyvárad*

*ORADEA / NAGYVÁRAD*






Oradea - rain clouds, murky water by Flavius Ivaşca, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Near Vadu Crișului, Bihor County, Crișana*

*NEAR VADU CRIȘULUI, BIHOR COUNTY, CRIȘANA*





2015-05-17-0865 by Al3xFlorin, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Costinești*

*COSTINEȘTI*




810_9662-2 by MUNTEANU GABRIEL
, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*White tailed eagle in Danube Delta*

*WHITE TAILED EAGLE IN DANUBE DELTA *




White Tailed Eagle, Danube Delta by Allen Gillespie, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Șurianu glacial lake, Șureanu Mountains*

*ȘURIANU GLACIAL LAKE, ȘUREANU MOUNTAINS*






Sureanu Tern, Sureanu Mountain by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sibiel village, Mărginimea Sibiului ethnographic zone, Transylvania*

*SIBIEL VILLAGE, MĂRGINIMEA SIBIULUI ETHNOGRAPHIC ZONE, TRANSYLVANIA*




Mărginimea Sibiului (name means "Outskirts of Sibiu") is an area which comprises 18 Romanian localities in the south-western part of the Sibiu County, in southern Transylvania, all of them having a unique ethnological, cultural, architectural and historical heritage. The area is situated in the immediate vicinity of the cradle of Saxon Civilisation in Transylvania - the city of Sibiu, and has an area of over 200 km² limited by the Sadu River in the south and the Sălişte river in the north. The villages are situated around the valleys of different rivers which flow from the Cindrel Mountains through the Transylvanian Plateau.





Rumanía, Sibiel. by María Renée Batlle Castillo, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

* FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS*






make a wish ... by Andra Panduru, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Constanța*

*CONSTANȚA*




Shore by Calin Sirbu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Anina - Oravița railway, Banat*

*ANINA - ORAVIȚA RAILWAY, BANAT *




69 0003 RO-CFR by Peter Pacsika, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

8-6-2016 2-54-57 AM by Familia Stancioiu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brașov ring road and Piatra Mare Massif*

*BRAȘOV RING ROAD AND PIATRA MARE MASSIF*





Centura Brașov / Brassói körgyűrű by lraul06, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

*RARĂU MOUNTAINS *



iiapemunte.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucșoiu Peak, Bucegi Mountains*

*BUCȘOIU PEAK, BUCEGI MOUNTAINS*




iiapemunte.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Glacial lake in Cindrel Mountains*

*GLACIAL LAKE IN CINDREL MOUNTAINS*



iiapemunte.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vidra Reservoir*

*VIDRA RESERVOIR*



Foreground: Latorița Mountains. Beyond the lake: Lotru Mountains



iiapemunte.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bistrița Valley*

*BISTRIȚA VALLEY*




2016-06-01 A Lili Gabi - Durau to Vatra-Dornei - Romania -431 by George Pancescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sovata - Câmpu Cetății srteamtrain, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*SOVATA - CÂMPU CETĂȚII STEAMTRAIN, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*




The railway between Târgu Mureș and Praid was inaugurated in 1915 and was used for forestry transport up to 1997, when was closed. Since 2011 is used for a touristic train on the sector between Sovata and Câmpu Cetății.






Szováta-Vármező kisvasút by Ábel Biszak, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brașov*

*BRAȘOV*





HDR by Sorin Mutu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Transalpina Highway*


*TRANSALPINA HIGHWAY *





Eduard Guțescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Village in the Land of Secașe, Transylvania*

*VILLAGE IN THE LAND OF SECAȘE, TRANSYLVANIA*




tarasecaselor.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sânnicolau Mare / Groß Sankt Nikolaus, Banat*

*SÂNNICOLAU MARE / GROß SANKT NIKOLAUS, BANAT*






IMG_1202-1 by Gheorghe Moldovan, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

*RARĂU MOUNTAINS *

Ovi Marco‎​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Râpa Roșie (Red Ravin) Reserve, Alba County, Transylvania*

*RÂPA ROȘIE (RED RAVIN) RESERVE, ALBA COUNTY, TRANSYLVANIA*




Iulian Oancia​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Peșțerra Craiului Cave, Pădurea Craiului Mountains*

*PEȘTERA CRAIULUI CAVE, PĂDUREA CRAIULUI MOUNTAINS*




Iulian Oancea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vișeu de Sus, Land of Maramureș*

*VIȘEU DE SUS, LAND OF MARAMUREȘ*




Is a town with 15,037 inhabitants, on the Vișeu River, one of the three main valleys of historical Maramureș (Mara, Iza and Vișeu). Certified in 1365, in 18th centyury it became a center of forestry, beintg colonised with Germans from Saxony. In 1930 the population makeup was 3,722 Jews, 3,616 Romanians, 2,753 Germans, 610 Hungarians, 336 Ruthenians etc.




Iulian Oancia​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

* FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS*




Adrian Plesea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Valea Ierii village, Gilău Mountains*

*VALEA IERII VILLAGE, GILĂU MOUNTAINS*





Let the heavens rejoice, let the earth be glad... by petrapetruta, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău Massif*

* CEAHLĂU MASSIF*



Cătălin Grigoriu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sulina, Danube Delta*

*SULINA, DANUBE DELTA *





Sulina by Mihai, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Slănic Moldova Spa*

* SLĂNIC MOLDOVA SPA*




visiteurope.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Village in Hășmaș Mountains*

* VILLAGE IN HĂȘMAȘ MOUNTAINS*




clubulfotografiloriasi.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vidraru Dam*

*VIDRARU DAM*






Dam 2 by Mada, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Borșa Resort and Maramureș Mountains*

*BORȘA RESORT AND MARAMUREȘ MOUNTAINS*






DSC00739 by Maria Alexandra, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cerna Valley*

* CERNA VALLEY*






Domogled by Alexandru Mihail Popescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Red Lake*

*RED LAKE*





Red Lake by Otto Gal, on Flickr


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

PRIMEVAL said:


> *VIȘEU DE SUS, LAND OF MARAMUREȘ*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been there last year. Lovely place. There is still lot of Germans, but just tourists


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

land by Sergey Klisunov, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Abandoned railway viaduct near Șinca Nouă, Land of făgăraș, Transylvania*

*ABANDONED RAILWAY VIADUCT NEAR ȘINCA NOUĂ, LAND OF FĂGĂRAȘ, TRANSYLVANIA*




The viaduct was built in 1906-1908 as part of Brașov - Făgăraș railway by two Budapest headquartered firms. Together with other one on the same railway, was the first viaduct built in reinforced concrete on the territory of Romania.
The Șinca Nouă village is seen in backdrop in photo, among the hills of low range of Perșani Mountains and farther on, on the horizon line, the rocky ridge of Bucegi Mountains (or Piatra Craiului?).





Hantzy Kessler​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vatra Moldoviței, Bukovina*

*VATRA MOLDOVIȚEI, BUKOVINA*





Marina Sveduneac​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat Mountains*

*RETEZAT MOUNTAINS*




Lu' Lucian​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sihăstria Monastery*

*SIHĂSTRIA MONASTERY*






Fotografie aeriana, Manastirea Sihastria Secului by Dabix Top, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Borcut village, Land of Lăpuș, Northwestern Romania*

*BORCUT VILLAGEE, LAND OF LĂPUȘ, NORTHWESTERN ROMANIA*



Zoltan Kalmar ​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Crișul Repede, Bihor County, Crișana*

*DEFILE OF CRIȘUL REPEDE, BIHOR COUNTY, CRIȘANA*






Valea râului Crișul Repede - Dolina rzeki Szybki Keresz by Csaba Tamás Farkas, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Caracău Viaduct*

*CARACĂU VIADUCT*






Tren de marfa pe Viaductul Caracau by 92dragos, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

*CIUCAȘ MOUNTAINS*





2015-06 Munții Ciucaș (32) by Sergiu Luchian, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Măcin Mountains*

*MĂCIN MOUNTAINS *




Oleksandr Mazur​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Port of Constanța*

*PORT OF CONSTANȚA*





Constanta City Walking Guide​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*City Gate Towers, Bucharest*

*CITY GATE TOWERS, BUCHAREST*




Iulian Voicu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Nemira Mountains*

* NEMIRA MOUNTAINS*




Agent Green​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Transfăgărășan Highway*

*TRANSFĂGĂRĂȘAN HIGHWAY*



Dan Mihai Bălănescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bârzava / Csíkborzsova, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*BÂRZAVA / CSÍKBORZSOVA, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*





István Fodor ​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vlădeasa Mountains*

*VLĂDEASA MOUNTAINS* 





Bologa - Vlădeasa - Valea Drăganului by lilisor, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Valea Etejarului village, Land of Maramureș*

*VALEA STEJARULUI VILLAGE, LAND OF MARAMUREȘ* 




Wooden church from 1630 




 Valea Stejarului by Revoltatul, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Comarnic, Prahova Valley, Muntenia*

*COMARNIC, PRAHOVA VALLEY, MUNTENIA*




Baiului Mountains in backdrop





40 0759-3 RO-UTZ @ Comarnic by antonio_istrate22, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*View from Toaca Peak, Ceahlău Massif*

*VIEW FROM TOACA PEAK, CEAHLĂU MASSIF*




With 1,904 m, Toaca is the second tallest peak in Ceahlău and the most visited, because with its pyramidal shape and the position in the middle of Ceahlău, it represents a sort of giant natural belvedere, with breathtaking views over the sea of forests of the Eastern Carpathians that spread toward the horizon all around.




Sam Sara​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lainici Monastery*

*LAINICI MONASTERY*



ziarullumina.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lake Razelm*

*LAKE RAZELM*



ramsar.org​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Putna Monastery*

* PUTNA MONASTERY*



destinatiidevacanta.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Pilgrims from Sălaj County at Nicula, Transylvania*

*PILGRIMS FROM SĂLAJ COUNTY AT NICULA, TRANSYLVANIA*






pressone.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bogdan Şendruţ​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Turda Gorges*

*TURDA GORGES*







Tordai hasadék - Cheile Turzii by Zsofia Nagy, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bistrița / Bistritz, Transylvania*

* BISTRIȚA / BISTRITZ, TRANSYLVANIA*





euvizitezromania.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vama, Bukovina*

*VAMA, BUKOVINA*




Sebastiaen​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Costinești*

*COSTINEȘTI*



Sebastiaen​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Coronini and Moldova Nouă Bay, Danube Canyon, Banat*

*CORONINI AND MOLDOVA NOUĂ BAY, DANUBE CANYON, BANAT*




At Moldova Nouă, Danube enters its 135 km long canyion, the longest and most impressive canyon in Europe and one of most spectacular in the world. The canyon begins with a larger section, a bay in the middle of which is the Moldova Nouă Island. 
Coronini's history is certified since the Ottoman rule over Banat, in 16-17th century, when the village was called Alibeg, indicating a Turkish foundation.
In the bay, in front of the village is seen the tip of legendary Babacaia Rock, raising 7 m above the water surface.



Cristeanray Ray​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vâlcan Mountains*

* VÂLCAN MOUNTAINS*




Felixmilica Emil​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Eduard Guțescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

*CIUCAȘ MOUNTAINS*



Dragoș Pop​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iezer - Păpușa Mountains*

*IEZER - PĂPUȘA MOUNTAINS*




alpineadventureromania.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Metropolitan cathedral of Iași*

*METROPOLITAN CATHEDRAL OF IAȘI*



Built between 1833-1887





Mitropolia Iasi & Expo pictura by Mike B., on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The "Bucharest feeling" -on Nicolae Golescu Street*

*THE "BUCHAREST FEELING" ON NICOLAE GOLESCU STREET*



The characteristic feeling of pre-war Bucharest, with its mysterious streets of decrepite villas and exuberant gardens that inspired the entire artistic way of such creators like the writer Mircea Eliade, painter Ion Țuculescu and many others.







destinationro.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Waterfall on the Defile of Lăpuș, Northwestern Romania*

*WATERFALL ON THE DEFILE OF LĂPUȘ, NORTHWESTESERN ROMANIA*




One of the countless wonders along the 36 km lond defile, which includes many waterfalls, caves, canyons, rapids, crags with panoramic views. 




Călător prin Maramureș​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Constanța*

*CONSTANȚA*




Corneliu Fărescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Beiuș town and Land of Beiuș Depression, Crișana*

*BEIUȘ TOWN AND LAND OF BEIUȘ DEPRESSION, CRIȘANA*




The town (population 10,667) is situated in a depression crossed by Crișul Negru River. It was capital of the medieval Beiuș Comitatus and presently is the geographic and cultural center of Land of Beiuș, the most representative ethnographic zone from Western Romania. 
Naturally, the area is hilly, making the transition between Apuseni Mountains and the Pannonian Plain.



Florin Tirpe​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vidraru Reservoir*

*VIDRARU RESERVOIR*





if you're gonna let me down by denisa oana, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

*RARĂU MOUNTAINS *





euvizitezromania.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Giant fir tree in the prehistorical forests of Buila - Vânturarița National Park*

*GIANT FIR TREE IN THE PREHISTORICAL FORESTS OF BUILA - VÂNTURARIȚA NATIONAL PARK*




The tree has 450 cm circumference and is 60 m tall.




Asociația Kogayon​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár / Karlsburg, Transylvania*

* ALBA IULIA / GYULAFEHÉRVÁR / KARLSBURG, TRANSYLVANIA*




Alba Iulia was in antiquity the largest city in Roman Dacia (but not the capital) under the name Apulum and in middle age, the first founded city of Transylvania. From 10th century to these days, the city was also the seat of the Roman Catholic diocese and during the period of principality's autonomy (1570–1711) was its capital.
The main historical area of Alba Iulia is the Upper Town, where the center of the Roman city was situated and amidst whose ruins the medieval settlement was established. The medieval fortress of Alba Iulia, built in stone, had initially a rectangular perimeter but after the conquest of Transylvania in 1711 by Habsburgs, it was demolished and rebuilt in brick in stellar shape between 1716 and 1735, at the order of emperor Charles VI, in honour of whom the city was renamed Karlsburg in German language (previously it was called Weißenburg, "the white city", which is identical with the meaning of the Hungarian name and with the one of the former Romanian name of Slavic origin, Bălgrad).



viziteazaalbaiulia.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Stânișoara Mountains*

*STÂNIȘOARA MOUNTAINS*




Sam Sara​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Somewhere in Székely Land*

*SOMEWHERE IN SZÉKELY LAND*




DiVision Foto​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bocicoel, Land of Maramureș*

*BOCICOEL, LAND OF MARAMUREȘ*




Attila Ádám​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Obcinele Bucovinei Mountains*

*OBCINELE BUCOVINEI MOUNTAINS*



Pohoniș Pass connecting villages Izvoarele Sucevei and Brodina and going between Feredeu and Brodina obcine.




Ionel Cotoș​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Parâng Resort, Parâng Mountains*

*PARÂNG RESORT, ARÂNG MOUNTAINS*






No words by Matei Edu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Voroneț Monastery*

*VORONEȚ MONASTERY*






DSC_1997 by Socol Ionut, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lake Razelm*

*LAKE RAZELM*






Mare Delta Braila Galati Luncavita Saturn Murghiol Dunavat 2016 by Socol Ionut, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iron Gates*

*IRON GATES*




King Decebalus by N | M Photo., on Flickr






[/QUOTE]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*North railway station, Bucharest*

*NORTH RAILWAY STATION, BUCHAREST*






București - Gara de Nord by Mike B., on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*"Blue Spring of Iza" Cave, Rodna Mountains*

*"BLUE SPRING OF IZA" CAVE, RODNA MOUNTAINS*



The cave has an emergence inside it which is the source of Iza River, one of the three main watercourses from historical Maramureș.



euvizitezromania.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Somewhere n Vâlcea County, Oltenia*

*SOMEWHERE IN VÂLCEA COUNTY, OLTENIA*



Bogdan Florian Căprariu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bukovina*

* BUKOVINA *




bucovina hills by Dumby, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*A2 "Sun Motorway" across Bărăgan Steppe*

*A2 "SUN MOTORWAY" ACROSS BĂRĂGAN STEPPE*




The motorway linking Bucharest with Constanța and the seaside. In photo, some section near Dragalina.




Cristian Romeo​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tăul Zânelor (Fairies' Pond), Călimani Mountains*

*TĂUL ZÂNELOR (FAIRIES' POND), CĂLIMANI MOUNTAINS *




Iosif Vajnar​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*DANUBE DELTA *



Gabi Mireanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Petromidia Refinery at Black Sea, Năvodari, Dobruja*

*PETROMIDIA REFINERY AT BLACK SEA, NĂVODARI, DOBRUJA*




Claboo Media​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Codlea / Zeöedăn, Saxon chair of Bârsa, Transylvania*

*CODLEA / ZEÖEDĂN, SAXON CHAIR OF BÂRSA, TRANSYLVANIA*




Is a city with 24,286 inhabitants at the western end of Bârsa Depression, at the foot of Măgura Codlei Mountains. Founded at the beginning of 13th century as a village with a single road, it has in center the Romanesque 13th century church, which was surrounded in 15th century bu a massive fortress with prismatic towers. 




NoiDoiAdventures​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cerna Mountains*

* CERNA MOUNTAINS*




Dumitru Bucătariu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*View toward Ceahlău Massif*

*VIEW TOWARD CEAHLĂU MASSIF*




csalho 1f by andras zsolt, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciuc / Csíki Depression, Székely Land, Transylvania*

* CIUC / CSÍKI DEPRESSION, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*





Csiki medence by andras zsolt, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Csango People from Ghimeș Pass, between Transylvania and Moldavia*

*CSANGO PEOPLE FROM GHIMEȘ PASS, BETWEEN TRANSYLVANIA AND MOLDAVIA *



Csangos are an ethnic group with disputed origin. 





Takaró csángók by andras zsolt, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Victory Road, Bucharest*

*VICTORY ROAD, BUCHAREST*





Bucharest ,old city /KB4 by STANICEL HORIA, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Băile Tușnad / Tusnádfürdő Spa*

*BĂILE TUȘNAD / TUSNÁDFÜRDŐ SPA*



Anna Harsányiné Székely​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Călușarii pre-Christian ritual dance in Craiova, Oltenia*

*CĂLUȘARII PRE-CHRISTIAN RITUAL DANCE IN CRAIOVA, OLTENIA*




Călușarii is a custom that was preserved almost unchanged for at least two millenia, as proven by the existence of a identical custom (costumes and dance) in England - the Morris Dance - no doubt dating from Roman period, when is known that cohorts of Dacian soldiers have been settled in Britain. The Călușarii custom is nevertheless much older, being initially an agrarian ritual that formed in prehistory, probably in Neolithic, five or more millenia ago.




Bogdan Dănescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Neamț*

*PIATRA NEAMȚ *




Alex Pers Photography​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Borșa Resort, Maramureș*

*BORȘA RESORT, MARAMUREȘ *




Vasile Nicoară​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Parâng Mountains*

*PARÂNG MOUNTAINS*




Sorin Băjan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Oslea Massif, Vâlcan Mountains*

*OSLEA MASSIF, VÂLCAN MOUNTAINS*





Felixmilica Emil​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*SOMEWHERE IN SZÉKELY LAND*





Hárem by andras zsolt, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*DANUBE DELTA *




White-tailed Eagle, Zeearend, Haliaeetus albicilla. by Jan Willem Steffelaar, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

*BUCEGI MOUNTAINS*





Natura by ciobyk, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

*RARĂU MOUNTAINS *






DSC_9824 by Andrei Iordachescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lăzarea / Szárhegyi, Székely Land, Transylvania*

* LĂZAREA / SZÁRHEGYI, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*



A corner of the village, with the 13th century Catholic church situated on a hill commanding the locality.



Haraszti Krisztina​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*More with the Bucegi Mountains*

*MORE WITH THE BUCEGI MOUNTAINS*






Funicular by Christof, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Even more from Bucegi*

*EVEN MORE FROM BUCEGI*





A Land of Magic and Fairy Tales by Jake Stimpson, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sunrise at Black Sea*

*SUNRISE AT BLACK SEA*




Bogdan Mitoc​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hadâmbu Monastery, Iași County, Moldavia*

*HADÂMBU MONASTERY, IAȘI COUNTY, MOLDAVIA*




Built in 1659 by the Greek boyar Iani Hadâmbul, the fortified complex was owned and inhabited only by Greek monks until 1863, when together with all monasteries in Romania, suffered the consfiscation of the properties by the Romanian state and becoming poor, was deserted by its inhabitants. The nationalisation of the monastic properties was necessary because at the time most Romanian monasteries were consecrated to Greek monasteries and bishoprics in Greece or Near East, and as the Romanian monasteries were owning almost a quarter of the agricultural land of Romania, a quarter of the agricultural production was going outside the country.





DAY 220/366 by Raluca Damian, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Gura Portiței Channel, Razelm Lagoon*

*GURA PORTIȚEI CHANNEL, RAZELM LAGOON*





Sailing by Baubec Izzet, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Nightfall on A1 Motorway between Bucharest and Pitești*

*NIGHTFALL ON A1 MOTORWAY BETWEEN BUCHAREST AND PITEȘTI*





Răzvan Gaspar‎​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*View from Ceahlău Massif*

*VIEW FROM CEAHLĂU MASSIF*



Bogdan Comșa​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sun setting over Bran*

*SUN SETTING OVER BRAN*




Bogdan Comșa​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Somewhere in Transylvania*

*SOMEWHERE IN TRANSYLVANIA*




László Tas Balogh​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Scărișoara Ice Cave*

*SCĂRIȘOARA ICE CAVE*



Marius Chiliban‎​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Wreck near Sacalin Island at Black Sea, Danube Delta*

*WRECK NEAR SACALIN ISLAND AT BLACK SEA, DANUBE DELTA *




Situated in front of the mouth of Sfântu Gheorghe Branch, Sacalin Island appeared relatively recent as result of alluvia brought by Danube and is in permanent change. First mention is from 1771. In 1924 it was measuring 10 km in lenght and in 2015 it reached 19 km. Is not only the lenght that is changing, but the orientation too: as on one side are acummulating new alluvial deposits and on the other side the ground is washed away by waves, the island is literally spinning around.
The island is a bird paradise, 229 species living there, some of them with a big number of individuals, as you can see in the video. Also sturgeons are found, and rare plant species.
Because of high but fragile biodiversity and scientifical value, Sacalin Island is one of Danube Delta Biosphere Reserve's twenty zones of strict protection, with forbidden access to common tourists. Also any kind of building is forbidden by law to be erected.






Epava Sahalin by Alex Vlad, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Măcin Mountains*

*MĂCIN MOUNTAINS *






... by Jan Pohunek, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Viscri / Weiskirich, Saxon Chair Of Rupea, Transylvania*

*VISCRI / WEISKIRICH, SAXON CHAIR OF RUPEA, TRANSYLVANIA (WEIßKIRCH)*






SPLINSON's Pixelwurst by spline splinson, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brașov*

* BRAȘOV*






DSC06858 by ralea1313, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

*BUCEGI MOUNTAINS*




Andrei Gherasim​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

*BUCHAREST*





IMG_8031 by Ezhaac, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Eforie Nord Resort*

*EFORIE NORD RESORT*




forbes.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș / Fogarasi Castle, Transylvania*

* FĂGĂRAȘ / FOGARASI CASTLE, TRANSYLVANIA*



An earth fortification existed here since 12th century. The stone castle was built starting with 1310. In 1521, will be transformed into a vast fortified residence. In early 17th century new works contributed to the final, present aspect. It is one of the largest castles in Romania, second only to Hunedoara Castle. The dominant architectural style is Transylvanian Renaissance. The proper castle is surrounded by a bastionary fortress built in brick and a moat filled with water.
The fortress was the seat of the Comitatus of Făgăraș and for periods, was used as main residence by the princes of Transylvania. In 18th century was the seat of Greek-Catholic Bishopric of Transylvania. Over time, was also used as barracks by the Austrian troops and as prison. Presently, it hosts the Museum of Land of Făgăraș, a hotel and a restaurant.



Hantzy Kessler​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bâtca Doamnei Reservoir and Piatra Neamț City*

*BÂTCA DOAMNEI RESERVOIR AND PIATRA NEAMȚ CITY*




Alex Pers Photography​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Valea Mică village, Metaliferi Mountains, Transylvania*

*VALEA MICĂ VILLAGE, METALIFERI MOUNTAINS, TRANSYLVANIA*



The village (which is administratively part of Zlatna town) is dominated by some limestone rocks that are a protected area of national importance.




Oancia Iulian 1 2 3​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bethlen - Haller Castle in Cetatea de Baltă / Küküllővár, Transylvania*

*BETHLEN - HALLER CASTLE IN CETATEA DE BALTĂ / KÜKÜLLŐVÁR, TRANSYLVANIA*




This was one of medieval Transylvania's most important settlements, with one of the few royal castles in voivodate and being the capital of Târnava Comitatus that included the territories on Târnava rivers (the Hungarian name, Küküllővár, means "Târnava's Castle"). In 15-16th centuries the domain belonged to the Moldavian rulers (a gift from the Hungarian king). In antiquity here was a Roman castrum that controlled the valley of Târnava Mică. The present Bethlen-Haller Castle was built in 1615-1624 with the stone from the demolished medieval fortress. Next to the castle, on the same plateau commanding the village, is the 13th century chapel of the former royal fortress.




HF Studio​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Somewhere in Neamț County*

*SOMEWHERE IN NEAMȚ COUNTY*



Stânișoara, Tarcău or Bistrița mountains



Sam Sara​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău Massif*

* CEAHLĂU MASSIF*



Daniel Parascan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bran / Törzburg Castle*

*BRAN / TÖRZBURG CASTLE*




Bogdan Comșa​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Flying over Romania*

*FLYING OVER ROMANIA*



Footage with Bucegi, Ciucaș, Făgăraș, Șureanu (Oașa Reservoir), and Baiului (Paltinu Dam) mountains


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sibiu*

* SIBIU *





Turist in Sibiu city by Vasile Hurghis, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

*FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS*





Lucian Sătmărean​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Mare Massif*

*PIATRA MARE MASSIF*





piatra mare0120 by Alexandru Mazilu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Borșa Resort, Maramureș*

*BORȘA RESORT, MARAMUREȘ *



Călin Mureșan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Aerial movie: Constanța at blue hour*

*AERIAL MOVIE: CONSTANȚA AT BLUE HOUR*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Women from Borșa, Maramureș*

*WOMEN FROM BORȘA, MARAMUREȘ *






20130716 Drei alte Damen - Fahrt nach Borsa - Mara Mures P0912 by Frank Philip Gröhl, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sighișoara / Schäsbrich*

*SIGHIȘOARA / SCHÄSBRICH *





Biserica Mănăstirii by Csaba Tamás Farkas, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Timișoara by me*

*TIMIȘOARA BY ME*





Timișoara, Romania by Carpathianland, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*DANUBE DELTA *




Bird life/Danube Delta/Romania/Huge flocks of Cormorants and Pelicans feeding at dawn/Near where the Delta meets the Black Sea. by Richard Hudson, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Therme, Bucharest - the largest spa in Europe*

*THERME, BUCHAREST - THE LARGEST SPA IN EUROPE*




Bucharest Therme Spa is the largest in Europe, built on an area of 250,000 square meters, with a total area of over 30,000 square meters and a capacity of 4,000 people simultaneously. Therme thermal water from Bucharest is extracted from a depth of over 3,100 meters, and the center has the largest botanical garden in Romania with over 800,000 plants.
The second largest spa in Europe is at Erding, north of Munich, has an area of 145,000 square metres and is visited by around 4000 people every day.





relax by krimi krimi, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat Mountains*

*RETEZAT MOUNTAINS*





Tabara Retezat_Himalaya Adventure_2016_0256 by Himalaya Adventure, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Grințieș, Neamț County, Transylvania*

*GRINȚIEȘ, NEAMȚ COUNTY, TRANSYLVANIA*



Historically, the area was part of Székely Land, Transylvania but because is situated on the eastern, Moldavian side of Carpathians, in 1950 was transfered in the administration of Neamț County, which is part of Moldavia.
The wooden church was built in 1793.



IMG_3597 by Florin Chelaru, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The renovated complex of the Orthodox Patriarchate, Bucharest*

*THE RENOVATED COMPLEX OF ORTHODOX PATRIARCHATE, BUCHAREST*





basilica.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău Massif*

*CEAHLĂU MASSIF*





IMG_3168 by Florin Chelaru, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Port of Constanța*

*PORT OF CONSTANȚA*




Claboo Media​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

*FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS*




iiapemunte.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mamaia Resort*

* MAMAIA RESORT*



Ovidiu Oprea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Paleochristian martyrium at Niculițel, Dobruja*

*PALEOCHRISTIAN MARTYRIUM AT NICULIȚEL, DOBRUJA*



Around 341 BCE, here was the center of a Dacian political organisation lead by basileus Mokson. During Roman period, at Niculițel lived a rural community associated with the city of Noviodunum (today Isaccea). In early middle age, in 7-8th centuries, at Niculițel was a large earth fortification with a lenght of 28 km surrounding the locality, built by a population (Slavic, Protoromanian or Turkic) allied with the Byzantine empire.
Nevertheless, from the Roman-Byzantine period remain the most important vestiges in this locality: in 1971, following flooding and landslides were discovered the ruins of a 5th century CE church with the intact crypt and the relics of four Christian martyrs. These martyrs were killed during Diocletianus' persecution, around year 300. Their names, Zotikos, Attalos, Kamasis and Filippos, are written on crypt's wall. They, like other martyrs from Dobruja, have been known from literary sources and celebrated by the Eastern (Orthodox) and Western (Catholic) churches for more than 16 centuries without being known where were they buried.



radioconstanta.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

*BUCEGI MOUNTAINS*



Andrei Gherasim​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Boian / Bonnesdref, former comitatus of Cetatea de Baltă, Transylvania*

*BOIAN / BONNESDREF, FORMER COMITATUS OF CETATEA DE BALTĂ, TRANSYLVANIA*




This was a serf Saxon village on the domain of Cetatea de Baltă royal castle. In 1489, Hungary's king Matthias Corvinus gave the Cetatea de Baltă domain to his ally, ruler of Moldavia Stephen the Great. The domain was transmitted to Stephen's two succesors, rulers Bogdan III and Petru Rareș, up to the middle of 16th century. 
The Lutheran church in photo was built in 1404 in Gothic style, as a Catholic church. In 1506 it was partly reconstructed and fortified, then surrounded by walls. On a stone in the gate tower is sculpted Moldavia's coat of arms, the auroch head, a witness of the period when the village together wth all the comitatus belonged to this principality's princes.





Tabara Bicicleta Transilvania_Himalaya Adventure_2016_0001 by Himalaya Adventure, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Transfăgărășan Highway*

*TRANSFĂGĂRĂȘAN HIGHWAY*





TRANSFIER - 17 septembrie 2016 by Dabix Top, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Trascău Mountains*

* TRASCĂU MOUNTAINS*





Coltesti by Claud_2009, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Somewhere in Székely Land*

*SOMEWHERE IN SZÉKELY LAND*

László Dukát ​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Deva*

* DEVA*



Radu Muntean​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Railway station of Băile Herculane Spa, Banat - by me*

*RAILWAY STATION OF BĂILE HERCULANE SPA, BANAT - BY ME*





Railway station (1886) of Băile Herculane Spa, Province of Banat, Romania by Carpathianland, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Saxon village and peasant fortress of Hosman / Hultsmänjen, Hârtibaciu Plateau, Transylvania*

*THE SAXON VILLAGE AND PEASANT FORTRESS OF HOSMAN / HULTSMÄNJEN, HÂRTIBACIU PLATEAU, TRANSYLVANIA*



In the center of the village, on the highest point, stands the peasant stronghold. The construction of the church began in 1275. In 15-16th centuries, two rings of walls were built around the church. Beyond the village, in distance, the formidably wild ridge of Făgăraș Mountains.




Holzmengen / Hosman 06_2016 by Michael Hebenstreit, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Getting lost in the tranquil paradise of Maramureș*

*GETTING LOST IN THE TRANQUIL PARADISE OF MARAMUREȘ*






Maramures Juni 2016 by Michael Hebenstreit, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hotel at Vidraru Reservoir*

*HOTEL AT VIDRARU RESERVOIR*






TRANSFIER - 17 septembrie 2016 by Dabix Top, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Obcinele Bucovinei Mountains*

*OBCINELE BUCOVINEI MOUNTAINS*




Romică Horhota​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sucevița Monastery*

*SUCEVIȚA MONASTERY*





Romică Horhota​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Constanța*

*CONSTANȚA*



Constanta City Walking Guide​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piule - Iorgovan Mountains*

*PIULE - IORGOVAN MOUNTAINS*




Felixmilica Emil​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bârgău Mountains*

*BÂRGĂU MOUNTAINS*




Adrian Lupșan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Măldărești, Vâlcea County, Oltenia*

*MĂLDĂREȘTI, VÂLCEA COUNTY, OLTENIA*



Church built in 1790



ziarullumina.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cheresig / Körösszeg, Bihor County, Crișana*

*CHERESIG / KÖRÖSSZEG, BIHOR COUNTY, CRIȘANA*



Keep built in 1242, right after the Great Mongol Invasion, by a Hungarian nobleman. Now is situated close to the border between Romania and Hungary, in the vast Pannonian Plain.





Donjonul din Cheresig by Csaba Tamás Farkas, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lower Danube in Galați County*

*LOWER DANUBE IN GALAȚI COUNTY*





P9111225 by t_y_l, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

fereastra zmeilor by Bianca Trantescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Harghita Mountains, Székely Land*

*HARGHITA MOUNTAINS, SZÉKELY LAND*



Szentes‎ Kadosa​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

*CIUCAȘ MOUNTAINS*




Szentes Kadosa​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Oradea*

*ORADEA*






_SAM1986-Pano by Marc van Peski, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

*RARĂU MOUNTAINS *




Bianca Adăscăliței​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Borșa Resort and Rodna Mountains*

*BORȘA RESORT AND RODNA MOUNTAINS*




Alex Mărginean​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Kogălniceanu Boulevard, Bucharest*

*KOGĂLNICEANU BOULEVARD, BUCHAREST*




Octav Drăgan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*DANUBE DELTA *






P9121686 by t_y_l, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

*BUCEGI MOUNTAINS*





Adrian Botescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dobruja*

* DOBRUJA* 





On the road to the sea ... by E D, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*On Danube's bank*

*ON DANUBE'S BANK*





ba16 by doru iancu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Probota Monastery*

*PROBOTA MONASTERY*



doxologia.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains to become the Yellowstone of Europe*

*FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS TO BECOME THE YELLOWSTONE OF EUROPE*



The Romanian Government gave green light for a new National Park in the largest by surface (between 2,500 and 3,000 km², depending of interpretations of landform heights) and tallest mountains in Romania - 2,544 m - which until now were not protected by law, except for some small reservations, despite of important areas with old-growth forests and extraordinary landscapes. The Environment minister Cristina Palmer informed that the project is estimated to conclude in 2020. By declaring the mountains as natural protected area an incredible rich natural capital could be preserved and protected for the generations to come. Therefore, the Făgăraș Mountains National Park will represent the most important biodiversity store in the Carpathians, hosting 27 natural habitats, six species of large mammals, 66 species of endemic plants etc. 





Valea Vistea Mare by Alexandru Mihail Popescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bukovina*

* BUKOVINA *




Laurențiu Panaete​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Poienile Glodului, land of Maramureș*

*POIENILE GLODULUI, LAND OF MARAMUREȘ*





_SAM2316 by Marc van Peski, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Small Pond of Brăila Nature Park*

*SMALL POND OF BRĂILA NATURE PARK*





hibiscussport.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bicăjel Valley, Hășmaș Mountains*

* BICĂJEL VALLEY, HĂȘMAȘ MOUNTAINS*




serhatismail.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Loîcks on Danube - Black Sea Canal at Cernavodă*

*LOCKS ON DANUBE - BLACK SEA CANAL AT CERNAVODĂ *




serhatismail.ro​















[


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bran area*

* BRAN AREA*



Sorin Băjan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Constanța*

*CONSTANȚA*





Ovidiu Oprea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Seasonal hamlet in Bihor Mountains, Apuseni Nature Park*

*SEASONAL HAMLET IN BIHOR MOUNTAINS APUSENI NATURE PARK*



Ovidiu Lucian​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Greek church (1872) and the Greek Violatos Mill (1898) seen across Danube at Brăila*

*THE GREEK CHURCH (1872) AND THE GREEK VIOLATOS MILL (1898) SEEN ACROSS DANUBE AT BRĂILA*




Ciprian Chirilă​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The 135 km long Danube Gorges (Iron Gates Nature Park)*

*THE 135 KM LONG DANUBE GORGES (IRON GATES NATURE PARK)*





Pe malul Dunării/landscape by Masha Mashoveici, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Maramureș Mountains Nature Park*

* MARAMUREȘ MOUNTAINS NATURE PARK*





Rumunsko_2015 - 168 by veruncelo008, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Near Nucșoara, Land of Muscel, Muntenia*

*NEAR NUCȘOARA, LAND OF MUSCEL, MUNTENIA*



An IMS (first Romanian offroad vehicle, manufactured at Câmpulung Muscel in the 1950s) in the pastures around the village. Foothills of Făgăraș Mountains.



serhatismail.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Endless miracle: Danube Delta (Letea Forest)*

*ENDLESS MIRACLE: DANUBE DELTA (LETEA FOREST)*



My Secret Romania​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Aerial movie: northern Bucharest*

*AERIAL MOVIE: NORTHERN BUCHAREST*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tuzla*

*TUZLA*





20160824 Plage - Tuzla K3II0960 by Frank Philip Gröhl, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Izvoru Muntelui Reservoir*

*IZVORU MUNTELUI RESERVOIR*




Eu Sunt Daniela​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*TULCEA*



Delivering of a ship assembled in the local shipyard



Fotografii si Filmari Aeriene Tulcea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

*BUCHAREST*



Photo taken from Hotel Boulevard, looking toward University Square





Bucharest, Romania [4160 x 3120] [OC] by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Păcuiu lui Soare Island on Danube, Dobruja*

* PĂCUIU LUI SOARE ISLAND ON DANUBE, DOBRUJA*




Păcuiul lui Soare is a 6 km long island on the Danube, between the Northern Dobruja (Romania) and Southern Dobruja (Bulgaria).
On the eastern tip of the island are the ruins of an important medieval fortress and city, identified with Vicina, built by Byzantines in 972-976 against the invaders coming on sea and on Danube, especially the Kievan Russians.
Beside the interesting history and archaeological vestiges, the island is a natural paradise with its wild & shady floodplain forest, pure white sand beaches and the life-rich waters of Danube.




Ciprian Chirilă​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Frozen paradise - Bistrița Mountains*

*FROZEN PARADISE - BISTRIȚA MOUNTAINS*



This group is 50 km long and cover 1,200 km². In photo can be seen Bistrița Valley, covered in fog.




Andrei Verdeanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hagota Peak (1609 m), Hășmaș Mountains*

*HAGOTA PEAK (1609 M), HĂȘMAȘ MOUNTAINS*




Andrei Verdeanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dobruja, ancient and beautiful*

* DOBRUJA, ANCIENT AND BEAUTIFUL* 




HIR​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Jiu National Park*

*DEFILE OF JIU NATIONAL PARK *




Tiberiu Feczko ​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*RAZELM LAGOON*

*RAZELM LAGOON*




HIR​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Râușor Valley, Retezat Mountains*

*RÂUȘOR VALLEY, RETEZAT MOUNTAINS*



Râușor ("Little River") is the second biggest river in Retezat, flowing on the northern side of the group, from the village Râe de Mori in Land of Hațeg Depression to the Râușor Resort, a former working colony of T..H. / Hidroconstrucția, the company of my parents, where I was three times at ski camps as a child, in the eighties.





Rausor_2963 by Horatiu B. Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The limestone kingdom - Piatra Craiului Massif*

* THE LIMESTONE KINGDOM - PIATRA CRAIULUI MASSIF* 




alpineadventureromania.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

alpineadventureromania.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

*FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS *





alpineadventureromania.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Travel Guide Romania​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vaser Valley, Maramureș Mountains*

*VASER VALLEY, MARAMUREȘ MOUNTAINS*





Glimpse at Glimboaca by Gordon Edgar, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vlădeasa Mountains*

*VLĂDEASA MOUNTAINS* 



Romanian Nature by Vlad Vizante, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Limanu Lagoon, Dobruja*

*LIMANU LAGOON, DOBRUJA *



Limanu is a former estuary at Black Sea. The Greek colony of Callatis, now Mangalia, was founded in the mouth of this estuary in 5th century BCE. Today the lagoon is a protected natural area and also is used as a marina of Mangalia.




Claboo Media​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Frăsinei strict monastery, Căpățânii Mountains, Oltenia - by me*

*FRĂSINEI STRICT MONASTERY, CĂPĂȚÂNII MOUNTAINS, OLTENIA - BY ME*



Established in 1710, the present complex of buildings dates from 1863, when was rebuilt by Calinic, then bishop of Râmnicu Vâlcea, who was enjoying the fame of a living saint (he was canonized by the Romanian Orthodox Church in 1955). When refounding the monastery, Calinic established that no woman will enter its large domain, after the model of Mount Athos monastic republic. There are many reports of women that broke this rule and entered the monastery's domain, then get killed in an accident.
The area of Frăsinei is wild and beautiful, the river Muereasca having deep gorges and upstream the monastery there are cliffs with trees haging above the abysses.






Frăsinei strict monastery, Province of Oltenia, Romania by Carpathianland, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*DANUBE DELTA *





4k_20160917_dvj_0_047_cristi.jpg by Cristian Alexe, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Buzău Valley near Nehoiu*

*BUZĂU VALLEY NEAR NEHOIU*






I love these mountains. by Parlitu Mihai, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brașov*

*BRAȘOV*



thirdeyemom.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Athenaeum, Bucharest*

*ATHENAEUM, BUCHAREST*




Aurel Rapa​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Șipot Waterfall on Strei River, Șureanu Mountains*

* ȘIPOT WATERFALL ON STREI RIVER, ȘUREANU MOUNTAINS*




Robi Nor‎​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Suceava Princely Citadel*

*SUCEAVA PRINCELY CITADEL*





Interactive exhibition design - Suceava Medieval Fortress by EvolveMedia Interactive, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Transylvania seen from Bucegi Mountains*

*TRANSYLVANIA SEEN FROM BUCEGI MOUNTAINS*



Tomiță Savastre​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sâmbotin, Gorj County, Oltenia*

*SÂMBOTIN, GORJ COUNTY, OLTENIA*





Un In the Air Sambotin, Cartiu by andrei_m81, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cindrel Mountains*

* CINDREL MOUNTAINS*





Autumn in Sibiu County, Romania by Ramona Răican, on Flickr





[/QUOTE]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mangalia Mosque*

*MANGALIA MOSQUE*



The mosque was built in 1575 by Ottoman sultan's daugther. Tombstones from 17th century.




Mangalia by Colin Hepburn, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Somewhere in Bukovina*

*SOMEWHERE IN BUKOVINA *





DSC_5556 by Andulescku07, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului Massif seen from Iezer - Păpușa Mountains*

* PIATRA CRAIULUI MASSIF SEEN FROM IEZER PĂPUȘA MOUNTAINS* 




Vrabie Ionuț​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*This October in Maramureș Mountains Nature Park*

*THIS OCTOBER IN MARAMUREȘ MOUNTAINS NATURE PARK*







Climbers on the route by Oleksandr Mazur, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sângeorz - Băi Spa, Bistrița Năsăud County, Transylvania*

*SÂNGEORZ - BĂI SPA, BISTRIȚA NĂSĂUD COUNTY, TRANSYLVANIA*



The most important resort in Bistrița Năsăud, Sângeorz is situated on the mirific Someșul Mare Valley, between Rodna (to the north) and Bârgău (to the south) mountains. In photo, left to the locality can be seen Phoebe Hotel, built during communist period.




Claudiu Daraban​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Galați*

* GALAȚI*





Ferry 4 by Grete Howard, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cerna Valley*

* CERNA VALLEY*




hora.romaniaone.org​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Postăvaru (foreground & left) and Piatra Mare (right) massifs and Săcele city*

*POSTĂVARU (FOREGROUND & LEFT) AND PIATRA MARE (RIGHT) MASSIFS AND SĂCELE CITY*




Adelin Cazanacli‎​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta seen from Beștepe hills on southern branch*

*DANUBE DELTA SEEN FROM BEȘTEPE HILLS ON SOUTHERN BRANCH*



Beștepe, on the southern branch (Sfântu Gheorghe Branch) means in Turkish "five hills". The village is named like that because there are five hills near the water course, from whose top a large panorama over the endless wetlands of the Delta opens to eye. 
In photo is clearly seen the contrast between the verdant paradise of Delta, with its miriad of lakes, marshes, canals, floating islands etc and the dry soil of Dobrujan Plateau. Dobruja is Romania's driest region and the part of Dobruja in Bulgaria is the driest part of that country too, even if is Bulgaria's north.





Donaudelta by Tjomme Fernhout, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat Mountains*

*RETEZAT MOUNTAINS*






Roemeense karpaten by Tjomme Fernhout, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Romania - fastest growing economy in Europe*

*ROMANIA - FASTEST GROWING ECONOMY IN EUROPE*





Romania posts biggest economic growth in EU in 2016 Q2


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Galata Monastery, Iași*

*GALATA MONASTERY, IAȘI *



Dating from 1584, except for the Princely House in foregreound - right, which was rebuilt in 1724.



galata.mmb.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

DSC_2663-2wm by rusu ioana, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Buzău Mountains*

*BUZĂU MOUNTAINS*






The lone tree. by Parlitu Mihai, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Autumn in Buzău Mountains, Muntenia*

*AUTUMN IN BUZĂU MOUNTAINS, MUNTENIA*





The beauty of the Autumn by Parlitu Mihai, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hășmaș / Hagymás Mountains*

* HĂȘMAȘ / HAGYMÁS MOUNTAINS*



The Lonely Rock in middle ground and the Great Hășmaș Massif in backdrop





The White Ridge by András Tarsoly, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sângeorz - Băi*

*SÂNGEORZ - BĂI *




Claudiu Daraban​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Multi-purpose hall in Craiova*

*MULTI-PURPOSE HALL IN CRAIOVA*






Architecture by Albert Dobrin, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Maria Valley, Piule - Iorgovan Mountains*

*MARIA VALLEY, PIULE - IORGOVAN MOUNTAINS*




Robi Nor​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Waterfall on Bolovăniș River, Tarcău Mountains*

*WATERFALL ON BOLOVĂNIȘ RIVER, TARCĂU MOUNTAINS*



Despite the apparently regular shape of the rock bed, the waterfall is not man made but natural, resulting from a not so usual position of stratigraphy blocks of sandstone. This is typical for the Bolovăniș River, as you can see in a previous photo, whose name means "Bolders".
Bolovăniș is one of the twenty main tributaries of Tarcău River that flows through the middle of Tarcău Mountains. Tarcău are some of the widest mountain chains and wildernesses in Eastern Carpathians, spreading on 1,810 km².



Sam Sara​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Romania is revolted: young bear killed on the roofs of Sibiu*

*ROMANIA IS REVOLTED: YOUNG BEAR KILLED ON THE ROOFS OF SIBIU *



A six years old, 170 kg bear appeared on the streets of Sibiu some days ago (his origin is not known, as Sibiu is relatively far from mountains) and after wandering for 3 hours on city's streets, was surrounded by 50 policemen and professional hunters, all pointing their weapons at him. At that moment, the scared bear climbed on the buildings and walked on rooftops until was shot dead with real bullet by a hunter, instead of being shot with a tranquilizer by a veterinarian, as is the legal procedure. Following the scandal, the chief officer of Sibiu Police resigned from function. 
This is the main topic these days in Romania, even the president Johannis expressed his sadness for the killing. 
An interesting fact is: how could be done so many mistakes and why was the bear killed when it was so simple to just be put to sleep? I think the answer is that the chief of Sibiu Police, the one who gave the order for the murdering of the bear, wanted to give a sort of moral support to hunting and hunters, who become more and more unpopular in Romania. Remember that the chase of the young bear was made by policemen together with real hunters. I wouldn't wonder to hear that the former chief of Sibiu Police was himself a passionate hunter. Phone records of him during the chase of the bear shown him yelling orders to his subordinates to pass over the bear with a police vehicle.
This is another of the countless tragic stories of a society (all humanity, not just Romania), that continues to regard animals as property, not as free persons, and which was used to think is normal to torture and kill them.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Romania is different - Ciucaș Mountains*

*ROMANIA IS DIFFERENT - CIUCAȘ MOUNTAINS*



Sorin Băjan 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Secăria, Prahova County, Muntenia*

*SECĂRIA, PRAHOVA COUNTY, MUNTENIA*



The village is situated on a hill between the valleys of Doftana and Prahova. Both these valleys are touristic zones and the villages and towns along them are packed with holiday homes.
Secăria is situated in the foothills of Baiului Mountains, which are seen in photo in backdrop. The area is tranquil and relaxing.





DSC_0401 by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The fairy tales are true - Cozia Massif*

*THE FAIRY TALES ARE TRUE - COZIA MASSIF*





Mădălin Muntean​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Magic night in Galați*

*MAGIC NIGHT IN GALAȚI*



One of the several contemporary sculptures on Danube's waterfront, parlty submerged during raised waters



Mihai Scotnotis​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mikaela Dana​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Telechiu, Bihor County, Crișana*

*TELECHIU, BIHOR COUNTY, CRIȘANA*


The poetry of Pannonian Plain (the Romanian section of this plain is officially called "Western Romanian Plain")





TFC 1403+1404 (EX DB BR614), Telechiu by René Klink, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Zărnești, Burzenland, Transylvania*

*ZĂRNEȘTI, BURZENLAND, TRANSYLVANIA*



The town has a population of 21,681. It is mostly known as main access for visitors of Piatra Craiului Massif, being situated at its foot.
The church in photo was built for the local Orthodox Romanians (then Zărnești being part of the Catholic Kingdom of Hungary) by the ruler of Wallachia, Neagoe Basarab.
The monuments is dedicated to the local heroes from WW1 and WW2.





Church&Wars Heroes Monument by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Jgheabului Gorges, Apuseni Nature Park*

*JGHEABULUI GORGES, APUSENI NATURE PARK*



Carpatic Fun​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Serbian Church in Traian Square, Timișoara - by me*

*SERBIAN CHURCH IN TRAIAN SQUARE, TIMIȘOARA - BY ME*



The church was built in 1745 and initially was used by all the Orthodox people in Fabric District, Romanians and Serbs mostly. From 1873, the Romanian and the Serbian communities start to separate and from 1901 Romanians stop using the church (they had built a new church in nearby).
In the house with green door, Eminescu participated at the baptism of a child in 1868.





Serbian Orthodox Church in Traian Square, Fabric District, Timișoara by Carpathianland, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Archbishopric of Roman, Moldavia*

*ARCHBISHOPRIC OF ROMAN, MOLDAVIA*



The bishopric dates from around 1410. The cathedral was rebuilt in 16th century and consecrated in 1550. The paintings inside date from 1552, 18th century and early 19th century.



inroman.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Gutâi Mountains*

*GUTÂI MOUNTAINS*






Pasul Gutai(Hanul Pintea)-Creasta Cocosului by Tavi Ro, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sfânta Maria Square, Timișoara - by me*

*SFÂNTA MARIA SQUARE, TIMIȘOARA - BY ME*






Sfânta Maria Square, Iosefin District, Timișoara by Carpathianland, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Red Lake*

* RED LAKE*




Tihamér Barti​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Red Lake*

* RED LAKE*



The lake formed in 1838 as a natural dam lake, following landslides caused by a strong earthquake. The landslides blocked the course of the Red Creek, which filled the valley. The submerged forest survived to these days, as trunks that rise above water surface.



Tihamér Barti​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Timișoara by me*

*TIMIȘOARA BY ME*





Timișoara: Bega River leaving the city by Carpathianland, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Buila - Vânturarița Massif (center) and the main ridge of Căpățânii Mountains (right)*

*BUILA - VÂNTURARIȚA MASSIF (CENTER) AND THE MAIN RIDGE OF CĂPĂȚÂNII MOUNTAINS (RIGHT)*



Buila - Vânturarița is part of Căpățânii Mountains, under the form of an isolated and excentrically oriented massif





Carpathian by Peter, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brâncoveanu's palace at Potlogi, Dâmbovița County, Muntenia*

*BRÂNCOVEANU'S PALACE AT POTLOGI, DÂMBOVIȚA COUNTY, MUNTENIA*



Was built in 1698 for the ruler Constantin Brâncoveanu on the road between the two cities that at that time were alternatively used as capital of Wallachia, Târgoviște and Bucharest. The palace is the most significant laical building in Brâncovenesc style, after the Palace at Mogoșoaia. As it was not modified over time, as was Mogoșoaia, is somehow even more precious than that one. The church is also from the original complex, servving as Princely Chapel.





20161022-14 by Augustin BIRAU, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Timișoara by me*

*TIMIȘOARA BY ME*






3rd August 1919 Boulevard, Timișoara by Carpathianland, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*North railway station (building on the left), Bucharest*

*NORTH RAILWAY STATION (BUILDING ON THE LEFT), BUCHAREST*



Built in 1872



Teodora Ungureanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube at Zimnicea*

* DANUBE AT ZIMNICEA*



Nicolae Stănculeț​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Drăgan Dam, Vlădeasa Mountains*

*DRĂGAN DAM, VLĂDEASA MOUNTAINS*


Border between Transylvania and Crișana


RRadu Suciu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Somewhere in Dobruja*

* SOMEWHERE IN DOBRUJA* 




Sorin Tudorică​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Constanța*

*CONSTANȚA*





Constanta Harbor by raw.man, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Somewhere in the Land of Motzi, Western Carpathians, Transylvania*

*SOMEWHERE IN THE LAND OF MOTZI, WESTERN CARPATHIANS, TRANSYLVANIA*


Situated in the heart of Western Carpathians (usually called Apuseni), Land of Motzi corresponds with the upper basin of Arieș Rivers, known since antiquity as the main gold mining basin of Europe. The gold, the stone (the area was also known as the Land of Stone) and the wood are the three materials defining the Land of Motzi.



Adrian Tudose‎​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Franz Joseph Hall, Turda Salt Mine*

*FRANZ JOSEPH HALL, TURDA SALT MINE*



The 78 m high room was created in 1870. The echo here reverberates sixteen times.



vocea.biz​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Țarcu Mountains*

*ȚARCU MOUNTAINS*




Erdélyi túrák​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Alley descending to Danbe in Brăila*

*ALLEY DESCENDING TO DANUBE IN BRĂILA*






P9101143 by t_y_l, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Grohotiș Mountains*

*GROHOTIȘ MOUNTAINS*



They extend on ~300 km² and reach 1,768 m. A high density of bears is found in these forests, which, together with the other mountains from the area of the Curvature of Carpathians (Vrancea, Buzău, Bucegi etc) is the fief of the large animal.





Arch by Iulian Dumitru, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Neamț Monastery*

*NEAMȚ MONASTERY*




Situated in the mirific Stânișoara Mountains, surrounded by venerable woods, Neamț is Moldavia's largest and most important monastery, also the main cultural center in medieval and pre-modern age. It exists at least since the end of 14th century. The church dates from 1497, the fortress of cells dates from various periods between 1407 - 1821. The eclesial museum displays monastery's rich treasure of old manuscripts and books as well as old liturgical objects.




Nicu Hoandră​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Turnu Monastery*

*TURNU MONASTERY*



The settlement appeared in 15th or 16th century as a cave hermitage dug by some monks from Cozia Monastery (found at 2 km on the opposite bank of Olt). The cave cells are preserved in monastery's courtyard. 



ziarullumina.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sânzieni / Kézdiszentlélek, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*SÂNZIENI / KÉZDISZENTLÉLEK, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*


Catholic church built in 1401 and surrounded by fortifications in 15-16th centuries.



Erdélyi túrák​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Mureș*

*DEFILE OF MUREȘ *





IMG_3195jf by andras zsolt, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Șureanu Mountains*

* ȘUREANU MOUNTAINS*




Raoul Poenar‎​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului Massif*

* PIATRA CRAIULUI MASSIF* 




alasdairplambeck.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Untamed Făgăraș Mountains*

*UNTAMED FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS *



In Romania, by the word "wild" we understand something related to the living sphere of plants and animals, that has been little influenced by humans and that presents a certain level of danger.




alasdairplambeck.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Floating dock of a village in Danube Delta*

*FLOATING DOCK OF A VILLAGE IN DANUBE DELTA * 



There are few settlements in the Romanian part of Danube Delta, totalising 20,000 inhabitants on 3,446 km², which results in a density of 2 inhabitants / km², the lowest of any region of Europe. Sulina town has 4,600 inhabitants and the rest is distributed between 27 villages of which only three have more than 500 inhabitants. 
Most of these settlements, including Sulina, cannot be reached by roads but only by ships on water. Exception make the villages on the southern and northern branches. The villages are often situated hundreds of meters or several km away from the banks of the three main branches and their floating docks are connected to them by roads. These floating docks are necesary for the larger, passenger ships because of water level variation especially during spring, when the Danube is risen with 1-2 m higher than in the rest of the year. 





Donaudelta by Johannes Wilts, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Aiud / Enyed, Alba County, Transylvania*

*AIUD / ENYED, ALBA COUNTY, TRANSYLVANIA*



Aerial view of the Citadel of Aiud, comprising the Hungarian Calvin Church built at the end of 15th century, with a massif Romanesque 12th century tower, erected in the earlier period of the city, when the settlement was Saxon. The surrounding fortress, occupying 3,500 m² has nine towers nand it was built in 14th century and modified in 15-16th centuries.




traveltotransylvania.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Galați seen across the Danube*

* GALAȚI SEEN ACROSS THE DANUBE*




George Nica​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mediaș / Medwesch*

* MEDIAȘ / Medwesch*



Night view of the city with two illuminated landmarks - the Stone Cutters' Tower (1504-1534), part of the city's outer fortifications and the St. Margaret Evangelical (Saxon Lutheran) Church surrounded by the central fortress, a complex dating from 14-16th centuries. 





We Remember by Andrei Lup, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hamlet with a little chapel in Mehedinți Mountains, Oltenia*

*HAMLET WITH A LITTLE CHAPEL IN MEHEDINȚI MOUNTAINS, OLTENIA*



Radu Dumitrescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Neamț Citadel, Moldavia*

*NEAMȚ CITADEL, MOLDAVIA*



Built in 14-15th centuries on a height with large perspective over the lower area, surrounded by the wild forests of Stânișoara Mountains, it was, together with Suceava, Hotin (now in Ukraine) and Cetatea Albă (now in Ukraine) among Moldavia's main fortresses. Neamț Citadel reached its maximum glory in 1476, when a small garrison of only 20 (twenty) Moldavian soldiers  resisted to the siege of 200,000 soldiers strong Ottoman army lead by Mehmed II (the conqueror of Constantinople).



Discover Neamț​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Somewhere in Transylvania*

*SOMEWHERE IN TRANSYLVANIA*





Evening falls on the little church by Ady Bolosh, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vatra Moldoviței, Bukovina*

*VATRA MOLDOVIȚEI, BUKOVINA*





The Long & Winding Road by Gordon Edgar, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sângeorz - Băi Spa*

*SÂNGEORZ - BĂI SPA *






Sangeorz-Bai, my town by a.claudiu.d, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sovata / Szováta Spa, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*SOVATA / SZOVÁTA SPA, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*



The area of Sovata is one of those places in Transylvania with long history of salt mining. Salt was extracted in nearby Praid by Romans in antiquity, then in the Middle Ages mining activities continued. Sovata itself nevertheless is newer. The first inhabitants settled here in 1578. In 18th century, the villagers were using the salty water for baths. Around 1800, on the place of present Bear Lake (the main lake) were two small lakes. At the end of 19th century the terrain collapsed and the Bear Lake was formed. Soon, heliothermal properties of the water of Bear Lake have been noticed. The resort appeared in the middle of 19th century and grew steadily in size and importance.
Today, Sovata is among top five finest resorts in Romania, along Sinaia, Poiana Brașov, Băile Herculane and Mamaia. 
















Erdélyi túrák 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Uz Valley, Nemira Mountains*

*UZ VALLEY, NEMIRA MOUNTAINS*




Agent Green​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Timișoara by me*

*TIMIȘOARA BY ME*



*Traian Bridge* existed at least since 18th century as a wooden bridge, connecting Timișoara and Iosefin District, which initially was a separate German village outside the Esplanade. In 1871 it was rebuilt in metal. The present structure is another reconstruction, dating from 1916 and displaying in its upper part forms and decorations that represent a transition from the last phase of 1900 Art (Vienna Secession variant) to Art Déco. 





Traian Bridge and the Orthodox Cathedral, Timișoara by Carpathianland, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vovidenia Hermitage, Stânișoara Mountains, Moldavia*

*VOVIDENIA HERMITAGE, STÂNIȘOARA MOUNTAINS, MOLDAVIA* 



Vovidenia is one of the 6 hermitages belonging to Neamț Monastery and situated on a radius of 10 km around it. Established in 17th century, the present church is from 1857. 



Discover Neamț​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Constanța*

*CONSTANȚA*




Claboo Media​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hosman / Hultsmänjen*

*HOSMAN / HULTSMÄNJEN*




Sebastiaen​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bukovina ...*

* BUKOVINA ...*



Cătălin Urdoi ​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Azuga Resort and Baiului Mountains*

*AZUGA RESORT *



calatoriprinmunti.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

*FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS *





Illumination by Sile H, on Flickr






[/QUOTE]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bărăția Catholic Church, Bucharest*

*BĂRĂȚIA CATHOLIC CHURCH, BUCHAREST*



The oldest Catholic parochy of Bucharest. In 17th century a wooden church was built by Catholic Bulgarians. The present structure is from 1848, replacing another one destroyed by the Great Fire from 1847.





Turnul bisericii Baratia vazut dinspre magazinul Cocor. by Marian Nedelcu ©, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Greek church in Constanța / Konstantia*

*GREEK CHURCH IN CONSTANȚA / KONSTANTIA*



Built in 1867, is the oldest surviving church in city. 
Before 1878 (when Dobruja became part of Romania), Constanța was for centuries (since middle age) a village populated by Greeks and Turks. It was also been founded by Greek colonists some 2,600 years ago and Greek language was spoken and used in inscriptions (along with Latin) up to 6th century CE, when the ancient city was destroyed by Barbar invasions. 



Corneliu Făurescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vaser Valley*

*VASER VALLEY* 







Enchanting Transylvania by Gordon Edgar, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bicaz Gorges*

* BICAZ GORGES*




Emilian Schwefel​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Walls of Sibiu*

*WALLS OF SIBIU *



​


Sibiu has had the most extensive and complex system of defensive walls and towers of any city in Transylvania. Considered the capital of Transylvanian Saxons and the main economic and cultural center of the voivodate, Sibiu saw its first line of fortifications in 13th century, when was fortified the area around Huet Square, where the Lutheran (formerly Catholic) Cathedral stands. Thee more lines of fortifcations were built up to 15th - early 16th century, each one including the newly added neighborhoods through which the city was extending. The fourth line comprised 41 towers, each belonging to a guild. Most of these fortification works have been demolished in the middle of 19th century. The most important remains are on Cetății Street, in photo, where there are three towers connected by walls.




Costel Covaci​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Putna Monastery*

* PUTNA MONASTERY*




dronemaster.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului Massif*

* PIATRA CRAIULUI MASSIF* 




calatoriprinmunti.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Călimani Mountains*

*CĂLIMANI MOUNTAINS *




Christian Gutter​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Căldările Uriașilor ("Giants' Buckets") rocks on Cozla Mountain next to Piatra Neamț*

*CĂLDĂRILE URIAȘILOR ("GIANTS' BUCKETS") ROCKS ON COZLA MOUNTAIN NEXT TO PIATRA NEAMȚ *



Cozla is one of the mountainsyt that surround the city of Piatra Neamț. O its top is the terminal of gondola track that starts from the middle of the city and then climbs of Cozla. In the forest on this mountain there is also this interesting groups of rocks that resembles a human cranium.



Marinela Onea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sighișoara*

*SIGHIȘOARA *





Sighisoara by Ali SR (Alina Radu), on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Floral Clock, Timișoara*

*THE FLORAL CLOCK, TIMIȘOARA*





Untitled by Stefan Munder, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bran area*

* BRAN AREA*




Alexandru George​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

*BUCEGI MOUNTAINS*





Bucegi 150918~31 by bogdan-ilie babarelu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

* DANUBE DELTA * 



Olimpia Negură​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rogoz, Land of Lăpuș, Northwestern Romania*

*ROGOZ, LAND OF LĂPUȘ, NORTHWESTERN ROMANIA*



Unesco wooden church built in 1663.



Ștefan Bela​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rainy day at Tarcău Hermitage, Tarcău Mountains, Moldavia*

*RAINY DAY AT TARCĂU HERMITAGE, TARCĂU MOUNTAINS, MOLDAVIA*




Tarcău Mountains are 65 km long, 40 km wide and cover 1,810 km². An endless, uninhabited environment of densely forested mountains, except the Tarcău Valley which crosses through the middle of these mountains and where there are three villages totalising around 800 inhabitants. After Ardeluța (34 inhabitants), the uppermost village on the valley, the next inhabited place is Tarcău Hermitage, with a wooden church from 1833 and a wooden bell tower from 1868.




 doxologia.ro ​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Romania is the only highly biodiverse country of Europe and from that pov, the only "exotic" country on the continent. Even if by number of species there are European countries which have higher levels, the Romanian biodiversity is more precious because of big numbers of large wild animals, because of greater and better preservation of ecosystems and because of the world-unique geographical organisation with the Carpathian Mountains disposed as a gianjt natural fortress around the province of Transylvania. The ecosystems of the Romanian physical environment are better preserved because up to early 19th century, much or most of the territory of Romania consisted of untouched nature while most of the Europe was spoiled of its ecosystems in middle age, when systematic and almost complete deforestation took place.
Even more amazing, this quality of Romanian natural environment survived in the area of the oldest and most diverse human civilisations and cultures of the Europe, because the area of present day Romania was also at the crossroad of commercial and migration routes between Asia and Europe and between boreal and meridional regions. No other place on the continent have seen and heard so many different peoples, languages, religions etc and few places in the world (maybe only the Near East) can boast a higher diversity in this respect.



Doru Dumitru​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

George Onete​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sihăstria Monastery*

*SIHĂSTRIA MONASTERY*



romanialainaltime.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Near Roșia, Pădurea Craiului Mountains, Crișana*

*NEAR ROȘIA, PĂDUREA CRAIULUI MOUNTAINS, CRIȘANA*






View from above the Lazuri gorge by Anikó Erlinger Battyányi, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cozia National Park*

*COZIA NATIONAL PARK*




Mădălin Muntean​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Petrila mining city, Jiu Valley, Transylvania*

*PETRILA MINING CITY, JIU VALLEY, TRANSYLVANIA*



Petrila is one of the five industrial cities in Jiu Valley. It has a population of 21,373 and like the other cities in the area, the desolate atmosphere of a post-industrial site contrasts with the extraordinary vivid nature around.
Petrila was first time mentioned as a village in a document from 1493. In 1840, the Austrian brothers Hoffman and Carol Mederspach started to buy land from locals and the mining city was born, with colonists from various parts of the Austrian empire and not only, including Germans and Poles.
In photo can be seen the shaft of Lonea Mine, the hills of Jieț ("Little Jiu") valley beyond the city and Parâng Mountains in backdrop.



Bogdan.D​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rooster's Comb Peak, Gutâi Mountains*

*ROOSTER'S COMB PEAK, GUTÂI MOUNTAINS*



Călător prin Maramureș​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dream morning at Fundata, Bran area, border between Transylvania and Muntenia*

*DREAM MORNING AT FUNDATA, BRAN AREA, BORDER BETWEEN TRANSYLVANIA AND MUNTENIA*



There are not many places in the world that have more poetry, mystery, that trigger deeper feelings like the places in Romania. In fact, what we today call Romania was no longer that 150 years ago a number of territories without much cultural connection between each other, with very different natural and cultural landscapes. 



valfilm​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Poiana Brașov Resort*

*POIANA BRAȘOV RESORT*




Dan Kelemen‎​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lights of Galați and their reflection in Danube*

*LIGHTS OF GALAȚI AND THEIR REFLECTION IN DANUBE*




George Nica​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Old Bucharest*

*OLD BUCHAREST*




Alexandru Isac​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Somewhere in Moldavia*

*SOMEWHERE IN MOLDAVIA*



Neamț or Bacău County



Laur​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

*CIUCAȘ MOUNTAINS*




Mihaly Kinga​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hășmaș / Hagymás Mountains*

*HĂȘMAȘ / HAGYMÁS MOUNTAINS*




Szabolcs Borbély​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*"A 3,500 km² labyrinth of channels, lakes, floating islands and reed fields": Danube Delta*

*"A 3,500 KM² LABYRINTH OF CHANNELS, LAKES, FLOATING ISLANDS AND REED FIELDS": DANUBE DELTA * 





DSCI0657 by Dominik Ludwig Maria Kegel, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

200807.018.rumänien.flug.bukarest by Sun Maya, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Postăvaru Massif*

* POSTĂVARU MASSIF*





Autumn sunset by Alexandru Trifan, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Prahova Valley near Sinaia*

*PRAHOVA VALLEY NEAR SINAIA*






001 by Irimescu Andrei, on Flickr






[/QUOTE]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Olteț Gorges*

*OLTEȚ GORGES*





Gabriel Ispas​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*GovoraMonastery, Oltenia*

*GOVORA MONASTERY, OLTENIA*




Founded in 14th century, it was for few centuries Wallachia's main cultural center. Present complex of buildings date from 15th - early 18th centuries.




Gabriel Ispas​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Transylvanian side of Vrancea Mountains*

*TRANSYLVANIAN SIDE OF VRANCEA MOUNTAINS*




This is somewhere around Oituz Pass. Oituz Valley along the 54 km long Oituz River marks the limit between Vrancea Mountains and Nemira Mountains.



Agent Green​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Somewhere in Cluj County*

*SOMEWHERE IN CLUJ COUNTY*




Eduard Benedek ​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vâlcan Mountains seen from Straja Ski Resort*

*VÂLCAN MOUNTAINS SEEN FROM STRAJA SKI RESORT*




Robi Nor​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube sunrise at Brăila*

*DANUBE SUNRISE AT BRĂILA*



Eastern Europe has preserved something that the central and western part of the continent have lost long time ago: the amazing experience given by lush & unadulterated nature. Europe is the most proper for life continent because of its temperate climate and (once) fertile and healthy environment. This is what in fact was the cause of its superior development in last two millenia, compared with the other continents and planet regions where the too hot, too dry, too cold or too humid weather hampered the social - cultural evolution in various degrees. 





Călătorie pe Dunăre/ Voyage sur Danube by Dragos Anghelache, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dream materialisation in Bukovina*

*DREAM MATERIALISATION IN BUKOVINA *



Ionel Cotos​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

*BUCEGI MOUNTAINS*





Carpathian forest shine by Catalin Vlahos - Ionita, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Black Sea's coast of Danube Dlta*

*BLACK SEA'S COAST OF DANUBE DELTA * 






DSC02759 by Alexandru-Cristian Martin, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Largest ancient groove in Europe: Breite Plateau near Sighișoara*

*LARGEST ANCIENT GROVE IN EUROPE: BREITE PLATEAU NEAR SIGHIȘOARA*




The Breite Ancient Oak Tree Reserve is a wood pasture with veteran pedunculate oaks and sessile oaks. Breite is the largest habitats of this type in Europe. In the Middle Ages, the forest was thinned and, further on, the distance between the existing or planted trees was set to be optimal for ensuring maximum fructification. 
Over 600 trees are 350-450 years old. The oldest trees are estimated to be about 800 years old – like the city of Sighişoara itself! Their value is even greater if we consider the fact that many of them still bear fruit.
Similar wood pastures exist in many other places in Saxon Transylvania, especially in Sighișoara area, where the skyline of the landscapes are characterized the old trees with large coronas.
Ancient grooves exists in many European countries. The park around Blenheim Palace in England contains over 60 oak trees 900 years old, the greatest collection of treees dating from Middle Age in Europe.





Breite Ancient Oak Tree Reserve by Tinu Coman, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Aerial movie: "X3" Sportive contest on Ciucaș Mountains*

*AERIAL MOVIE: "X3" SPORTIVE CONTEST ON CIUCAȘ MOUNTAINS*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Plumbuita Monastery, Bucharest*

*PLUMBUITA MONASTERY, BUCHAREST*



Plumbuita ("The Lead-Roofed One") was established in 1560 and the first complex of buildings was finished in 1585. It was initially situated outside the city, on an islet in the middle of a lake, as most monasteries in Bucharest area. Over time, an earth road was built to connect the islet with the mainland. Also, the expanding city reached in 18th century the area of the monastery. The church was rebuilt in present form in 1647 by ruler Matei Basarab. The Princely House (not visible in photo) dates from that year as well. as the surrounding walls. The bell tower dates from 1806.


basilica.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău Massif*

*CEAHLĂU MASSIF*




clouds and wind by Muntean Madalin, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*500 years old fir tree in the forests of Cindrel Mountains*

*500 YEARS OLD FIR TREE IN THE FORESTS OF CINDREL MOUNTAINS*






a 500 old pine by Muntean Madalin, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dârjiu / Székelyderzs, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*DÂRJIU / SZÉKELYDERZS, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*




Situated in the depression and former Székely Chair of Odorhei, Dârjiu preserves a peasant strongghold, the only Hungarian one among seven other  peasant fortreses (the other six being built by Saxons) which was inscribed on Unesco list of world heritage. Built in 13th century as a Catholic church, the central structure of the complex belongs to Unitarian religion since 16th century. Inside there are precious murals from 1419 depicting the Legend of Saint King Ladislau, the usual theme of church paintings in 14-15th century Székely Land. The fortress around was finished in 1530.
Unitarianism was among the four official, accepted religions of Transylvania (together with Catholicism, Calvinism and Lutheranism) since 1583. Transylvania was the craddle of Unitarian religion, together with the Polish-Lituanian Commonwealt (the new religion appeared in 16th century almost simultaneously in both these countries). Today, between 80,000 and 100,000 Unitarians live in Transylvania, mostly between Sighişoara and Odorheiu Secuiesc, more or less around Dârjiu.















Erdélyi túrák​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The 2,000 km² wilderness of Călimani Mountains*

*THE 2,000 KM² WILDERNESS OF CĂLIMANI MOUNTAINS *



The youngest mountains in Romania, Călimani (maximum height 2,100 m) are part of a group of mountains of volcanic origin in Eastern Carpathians. The volcanic belt extend on 6,400 km² and presents significant differences in respect of geology , landscapes, landforms, vegetation etc, compared with the limestone or crystaline ranges around them. One of most characteristic are the strange-shaped rocks of solidified lava, like the one in photo.




Ovidiu Stefeliga​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Parâng Mountains*

* PARÂNG MOUNTAINS*




IMG_2191 by Familia Stancioiu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Wild Curvature Carpathians: Podu Calului Massif, Buzău Mountains*

*WILD CURVATURE CARPATHIANS: PODU CALULUI MASSIF, BUZĂU MOUNTAINS*



Buzău Mountains are little visited, though they're spectacular and different than all the mountains in Romania by their landscapes and atmosphere, generatee by the sandstone constitution and more than usual presence of pines. They spread on 1,900 km² and are populated by hundreds of bears, as well as many wolves, lynxes, reed and other animals. The bears attack often on a daily basis households in the villages and meeting one while hiking is not uncommon.




In salbaticia Carpatilor de Curbura (Masivul Podu Calului - 1.439 m) by I C, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Poiana Brașov Resort*

*POIANA BRAȘOV RESORT*





tabara decembrie (35) by Himalaya Travel, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Drobeta Turnu Severin*

*DROBETA TURNU SEVERIN*





Romania The Danube River & Drobeta Turnu Severin by Eugen Marculescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Unexplored Oltenia: Fântâna Domnească village, Mehedinți County*

*UNEXPLORED OLTENIA: FÂNTÂNA DOMNEASCĂ VILLAGE, MEHEDINȚI COUNTY*






Fantana Domneasca Romania by Eugen Marculescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brăila*

* BRĂILA*





Braila Donau by Werner Funk, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sihla Hermitage*

*SIHLA HERMITAGE*​




Schitul Sihla by Radu Dacia, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Land of Dorne, Bukovina and Moldavia*

*LAND OF DORNE DEPRESSION, BUKOVINA AND MOLDAVIA*



The Dorne Depression, or the Land of Dorne, is the area around Vatra Dornei, surrounded by the mountain ranges of Călimani, Suhard, Giumalău and Bistriței.





Prisaca Dornei by Werner Funk, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Merghindeal / Märjeln, Nocrich Chair, Transylvania*

*MERGHINDEAL / MÄRJELN, NOCRICH CHAIR, TRANSYLVANIA*




Merghindeal is one of the finest villages on the tranquil Hârtibaciu Valley, the river that crosses the Hârtibaciu Plateau, an area roughly corresponding with the former medieval Saxon chair of Nocrich (Nocrich is one of the villages on the lower part of the valley).
The name of the village is Märjeln in the Transylvanian Saxon dialect and Mergeln in standard German. In German, it means "Mary's Valley".
In 1850 there were 666 Germans, 329 Romanians and 110 Roma. The Germans were all Lutherans while Romanians and Roma were Orthodox. In 2002 there were 566 Romanians, 127 Roma, 22 Hungarians and 17 Germans.
The complex of the peasant castle develops around the 13th century Romanesque church. The massive 13th century bell tower was modified for defensive purposes in 15th century. The surrounding fortress with towers was added in the few years before and after 1500.





*Aerial film*















Mergeln (now Merghindeal), Romania by Flitshans, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

*BUCHAREST*





CSC_0107 by Radu Dacia, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Prislop Monastery, Land of Hațeg, Transylvania*

*PRISLOP MONASTERY, LAND OF HAȚEG, TRANSYLVANIA*



Established around the year 1400 by Nicodim, the Serbian monk that also founded Tismana and other monasteries in Wallachia. The present church dates from 1565, being in Wallachian style, because was a foundation of the daugther of Wallachia's ruler.
The monastery is situated in very beautiful natural settings, in Poiana Ruscă Mountains, at the limit between the Land of Hațeg and the Land of Pădureni ethnographic zones.





Manastirea Prislop by Familia Stancioiu, on Flick


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mehedinți Mountains, limit between Oltenia and Banat*

* MEHEDINȚI MOUNTAINS, LIMIT BETWEEN OLTENIA AND BANAT*





03-11-2013 6-58-39 by Familia Stancioiu, on Flick


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Princely Church, Piatra Neamț*

*PRINCELY CHURCH, PIATRA NEAMȚ *





Multicolored bricks by Raoul Pop, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cocoș Monastery, Dobruja*

*COCOȘ MONASTERY, DOBRUJA*



In 1679 a hermitage is mentioned here. The monastery was established in 1833. The present complex of cells, bell tower and church dates fom 19th - early 20th century.





Manastirea Cocos Tulcea by Werner Funk, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Gura Teghii village, Buzău Mountains, Muntenia*

*GURA TEGHII VILLAGE, BUZĂU MOUNTAINS, MUNTENIA*




Teodor Cardei​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The land beyond the mountains - Transylvania seen from Postăvaru Massif*

*THE LAND BEYOND THE MOUNTAINS - TRANSYLVANIA SEEN FROM POSTĂVARU MASSIF*



A view transmitting a feeling of fabulous beauty and mystery, which without words speaks about the most unique feature of Romania: the mythical organisation of the country's geography, with the mountains separating Transylania from the rest of the world, somehow in the same way Himalayas have isolated India from the rest of the world, leading there to an unique cultural dynamism and ensamble of civilisations. But in Romania the mountains create a complete circle or amphitheatre in the middle of the territory, the disposal of landforms being similar to the one of a building with a "central-plan", that is, an arrangement equal in all axes. Kind like and omphalos of the planet. This geographical particularity was the main cause of another other unique feature: the survival of extremely wild and often intact living nature (ecosystems) along with one of the oldest and most diverse mix of cultures on the planet (second oldest center of civilisation in the world).





The land beyond the mountain by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

*RARĂU MOUNTAINS *



Claudiu Guraliuc​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube at Drobeta Turnu Severin*

*DANUBE AT DROBETA TURNU SEVERIN*



Narcis Aurel Mursă‎​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Next prime-minister of Romania: Sevil Shhaideh - a native Turkish & Muslim woman from Dobrujam*

*NEXT PRIME-MINISTER OF ROMANIA: SEVIL SHHAIDEH - A NATIVE TURKISH & MUSLIM WOMAN FROM DOBRUJAM*



At the general election from 18th December, PSD (the Social Democratic Party) has won. The leader of this party, Liviu Dragnea, is convincted for frauding some previous elections and awaits top be put in prison. So he could not take the function of Prime-Minister and as a consequence, today he proposed Sevil Shhaideh to the President Johannis.
Born in 1964, she is member of PSD since 2015. Her given name, Sevil, means in Turkish "soul fulfilment". Her maiden name was Sevil Geambec and now bears the family name of her husband, who is Syrian. She was Minister of Development in Ponta gouvernment for some months in 2015 (photo is taken during oath of office).
Sevil is the first woman ever proposed for Prime-Minister of Romania, and ofcourse the first Turkish and Muslim person for same function. If approved, Romania will have a German (Transylvanian Saxon) as president - Klaus Johannis and a Muslim woman - Sevil Shhaideh as Prime-Minister. This will help give foreigners who know little to nothing about Romania a hint about its striking diversity and culture of tolerance we have here. 



national.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brașov - a city of long & cold winters*

*BRAȘOV - A CITY OF LONG & COLD WINTERS*



The depressions of the western (Transylvanian) side of Eastern Carpathians are the coldest area of Romania. At Întorsura Buzăului, in 2006 was recorded a temperature of −41 °C (−42 °F). 
Brașov (population 253,200), situated just at the edge of mountains, encounters temperatures lower than the rest of Romania. The summers are 50 days long and the winters are 90 days long. Last year, the lowest ever known January temperature in Brașov was recorded:  -33.3 °C (-27.94 °F).





Brasov by night by George Nutulescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Castle, Făgăraș city and Făgăraș Mountains, Transylvania*

*FĂGĂRAȘ CASTLE, FĂGĂRAȘ CITY AND FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS, TRANSYLVANIA*


The tall, illumionated building beyond the castle is a new Orthodox church.



Hantzy Kessler​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Near Târgoviște*

*NEAR TÂRGOVIȘTE*




Alexandru Spoială​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Somewhere in Buzău County, Muntenia*

*SOMEWHERE IN BUZĂU COUNTY, MUNTENIA*





the beauty of romania by UE-Photography - urban exploration & travel, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Road through Măcin Mountains, Dobruja*

*ROAD THROUGH MĂCIN MOUNTAINS, DOBRUJA *





somewhere in nowhere by UE-Photography - urban exploration & travel, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Gârnic / Gerník, Czech village in Locva Mountains, Banat*

*GÂRNIC / GERNÍK, CZECH VILLAGE IN LOCVA MOUNTAINS, BANAT*


It is the biggest of the six Czech villages in Romania, all situated in forested hills of Locva Mountains, between the Danube Defile and Land of Almăj Depression. The population consisted in 2002 of 513 Czechs and 11 Romanians. It was founded in 1828, during the second wave of Czech colonisation. Czechs in Romania numbered 5,800 at the 1992 census.




Village (Gârnic) in Romania (Caras-Severin County) by Dominik Schneider, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Uz Valley, Nemira Mountains*

*UZ VALLEY, NEMIRA MOUNTAINS*




/scoutorion.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The big trees of Cozia Massif*

*THE BIG TREES OF COZIA MASSIF*




facut.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lunca De Sus / Gyimesfelsőlok, Szekely Land, Transylvania*

*LUNCA DE SUS / GYIMESFELSŐLOK, SZEKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*



The village is situated near the old Hungarian border, and therefore protection had to be provided. The Tartar invasions through the valley left many victims behind. In the end, in 1701-1702, the construction of a moat was commenced.
The village has a population of 647 Hungarians and 2 Romanians.





41-0053-3 in Lunca de Sus by AltesLager, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains seen from Prahova Valley*

*BUCEGI MOUNTAINS SEEN FROM PRAHOVA VALLEY*





RO-GFR 400 571-2 by Vali Andrei, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

*BUCHAREST*





vocea.biz​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

*BUCHAREST*



Alexandru Mahu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sibiu / Härmeschtat*

*SIBIU / HÄRMESCHTAT *



SkyRo​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Flămânda Church and Iezer - Păpușa Mountains, Câmpulung Muscel, Muntenia*

*FLĂMÂNDA CHURCH AND IEZER - PĂPUȘA MOUNTAINS, CÂMPULUNG MUSCEL, MUNTENIA*


The church was built in 1940



Vrabie Ionut​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vatra Moldoviței, Bukovina*

*VATRA MOLDOVIȚEI, BUKOVINA*





2016 December - Bucovina, Romania by Gordon Edgar, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cărbunari, Banat*

*CĂRBUNARI, BANAT*



The village (1,008 inhabitants) was founded in 1785 by German colonists under the name Kohlendorf. It is situated at the tripoint of Locva Mountains, Anina Mountains and Almăj Mountains, in the proximity of both Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park and Iron Gates Nature Park.
Like all the villages and towns in Caraș Severin County (8514 km², 274,277 inhabitants, density 33 / km²), is a small human community surrounded by endless uninhabited forested mountains of low height.



Aleks​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube in Olt County, Oltenia, seen from Bulgaria*

*DANUBE IN OLT COUNTY, OLTENIA, SEEN FROM BULGARIA*






The Quiet after the Storm by lukas.b0, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Fortress of Târgu Mureș / Marosvásárhely, Székely Land, Transylvania*

* FORTRESS OF TÂRGU MUREȘ / MAROSVÁSÁRHELY, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*





András Ferencz​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Pelișor royal castle, Sinaia, Muntenia*

*PELIȘOR ROYAL CASTLE, SINAIA, MUNTENIA*



Pelișor ("Little Peleș") was built in 1899–1902 by order of King Carol I, as the residence for his nephew and heir, the future King Ferdinand. Pelișor was designed by the Czech architect Karel Liman in the Art Nouveau style; the furniture and the interior decorations were designed mostly by the Viennese Bernhard Ludwig. 




Pelisor castle by Catalin Vlahos - Ionita, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mountain river in Bukovina*

*MOUNTAIN RIVER IN BUKOVINA *





spatiul mioritic e in ograda by Cezar Ghioca, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Freezing Mamaia*

* FREEZING MAMAIA *




Claboo Media​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Șurdești, Land of Chioar, Northwestern Romania*

*ȘURDEȘTI, LAND OF CHIOAR, NORDWEST ROMANIA*



Wooden church built in 1766.





Surdesti Wooden Church - Maramures Region, Romania by Kel Squire, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

* CIUCAȘ MOUNTAINS*




Dan Chitilă​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains - view toward Transylvania*

*FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS - VIEW TOWARD TRANSYLVANIA*


Photo revealing the amazing grandeur of Transylvania. In the farthest distance, the Apuseni (the common name of Western Carpathians) are seen, which are at over 100 km



Rudolf Nagy​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lower Prut Floodplain Nature Park, Moldavia*

*LOWER PRUT FLOODPLAIN NATURE PARK, MOLDAVIA*



Prut River, with a length of 953 km, has its springs in Ukraine and flows into the Danube near Galati. On the territory of Romania it has a lenght of 742 km and on all this distance it makes the border between Romania and Republic of Moldova. The course is extremely tortuous, as you can see on Google Maps.
The nature park is situated on the final 122 km of the river, before it spills into Danube. The surface of the park is 82 km² in Romania and there is also a protected area with nature park status in the Republic of Moldova. This area is of maximum importance for the life of migrating birds, as this part of the river acts like gate to Danube Delta, here meeting the three corridors of bird migration from Eurasia to the Delta. The park consists of several types of ecosystems: rivers (Prut and its and tributaries), lakes, marshes, ponds etc with a rich fauna.




Viorica Paladi​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Constanța*

* CONSTANȚA *




Sorin Belu ​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*In the depth of the forests of Vrancea Mountains*

*IN THE DEPTH OF THE FORESTS OF VRANCEA MOUNTAINS*




ACDB​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Harghita Mountains*

*HARGHITA MOUNTAINS*



Erdély, Székelyföld, Csángóföld​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

*RARĂU MOUNTAINS *




Marina Sveduneac​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*A corner of Land of Bârsa Depression, Transylvania*

*A CORNER OF LAND OF BÂRSA DEPRESSION, TRANSYLVANIA*





Country of Barsei by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tricule Castle, Iron Gates*

*TRICULE CASTLE, IRON GATES *





Șvinița - Tricule by Daniel ENGELVIN, on Flickr]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*"Altar Stone", Bicaz Gorges*

*"ALTAR STONE", BICAZ GORGES*




Erdélyi túrák​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Râșnov / Rusnâ Saxon Peasant Castle*

* RÂȘNOV / RUSNÂ SAXON PEASANT CASTLE*





Rasnov Citadel by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Csango Village Museum in Valea Boroș / Borospataka, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*CSANGO VILLAGE MUSEUM IN VALEA BOROȘ / BOROSPATAKA, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*



One of the few hundreds fairy tale villages in Székely Land, the small settlement of Borospataka (432 inhabitants, all but one Hungarian) is different by that here is the only open air village museum of Csango People, a mysterious branch of Hungarians now living mostly in Moldavia and claimed by nationalist Romanian historians to be "Magyarised Romanians". 



Erdély, Székelyföld, Csángóföld​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

*BUCEGI MOUNTAINS*





White and blue! by Dani Lazar, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Grohotiș Mountains*

*GROHOTIȘ MOUNTAINS*



They extend on ~300 km² and reach 1,768 m. A high density of bears is found in these forests, which, together with the other mountains from the area of the Curvature of Carpathians (Vrancea, Buzău, Bucegi etc) is the fief of the large animal.





MTB Grohotis Mountains 2 by Alexandru Mazilu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tulcea*

*TULCEA*






Rumänien 2016 by zabajawa, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube at Brăila*

*DANUBE AT BRĂILA*



Emiisha​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

*BUCHAREST*




Cătălin Scarlat​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

*FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS *





two sides by Nicusor Bobocea, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Petromidia Refinery at Black Sea, Năvodari, Dobuja*

*PETROMIDIA REFINERY AT BLACK SEA, NĂVODARI, DOBRUJA*




Catalin Tanase‎​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Frasin town, Bukovina*

*FRASIN TOWN, BUKOVINA*




Alexandru Caraciuc ​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Baia Sprie town, Land of Chioar, Northwestern Romania*

*BAIA SPRIE TOWN, LAND OF CHIOAR, NORTHWEST ROMANIA*



Baia Sprie was one of the most important mining centers in north-western Romania, exploitation of gold and silver being mentioned in documents written around 1411, the time when the Saxons colonized the region. 





Baia Sprie by Revoltatul, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bukovina*

* BUKOVINA *




Emil David​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lăpuș Mountains, Northwestern Romania*

*LĂPUȘ MOUNTAINS, NORTHWESTESERN ROMANIA*




The photo is taken from Șatra Mountain, an isloated massif that offers stunning views over Lăpuș Defile.
In photo, the hills in middle distance belong to Lăpuș Mountains and in backround are seen Țibleș Mountains, that separate Land of Maramureș of both Transylvania and the Land of Lăpuș. 




doituristi.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bedeleu Massif, Trascău Mountains*

*BEDELEU MASSIF, TRASCĂU MOUNTAINS*



sorcova.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Moldova Nouă town, Iron Gates, Banat*

*MOLDOVA NOUĂ TOWN, IRON GATES, BANAT*




Moldova Nouă (population 12,350, of which Serbs make 11%) was first time mentioned in 1776. It appeared shortly before that year, when two villages joined together. The area around is, neveretheless, inhabited from Paleolithic and in Mesolithic was the home of Europe's oldest civilisation, Lepenski Vir, the homonimous archaeological site being found some km downstream, on the Serbian bank. In Roman time, the place was the location of an important mining settlement.
The name Moldova Nouă, despite the resemblence with the name of medieval state of Moldavia, has nothing in common with it. It is possible to be a continuator of the Dacian name Mudava (known from ancient sources to be located in these parts), on the territory of Moldova Nouă being found the vestiges of two important Dacian fortified settlements and a civil locality. During the Ottoman rule in Banat (1552-1716), Moldova Veche,one of the component villages, was the capital of a sangeac (county) and was named by Turks Mudava, which is identical with the Dacian name.
First thumbnail photo shows the bridge that connects the island in the bay to mainland.




moldovanoua.com​
















 














Video with the paradise of Danube's Defile


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*White Bucharest*

*WHITE BUCHAREST*

















Alexandru George​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ostrov Branch of Danube at Hârșova, Dobruja*

*OSTROV BRANCH OF DANUBE AT HÂRȘOVA, DOBRUJA*




Florin Dobranici ​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Latorița Mountains*

*LATORIȚA MOUNTAINS*



The paradisiac Latorița River is a tributary of Lotru River, that flows through the middle of the widest section of the Carpathian Arc. Here the nature is at its purest level. Lotru Valley is another "Shangri La", the biggest in Romania. That, is - a hidden world behind wild mountains.
Latorița River has given its name to Latorița Mountains, one of the smallest but also one of the finest mountain groups in Romania.
The video shows the path along the top of the ridge of Latorița Mountains, with stunning views of Vidra Reservoir in distance.






177710612​





onetakewonderstravel.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Carașova / Karaševo, Croat Village In Banat*

*CARAȘOVA / KARAŠEVO, CROAT VILLAGE IN BANAT*




Adrian Ionescu‎​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sfiștofca / Сфіштофка, Danube Delta*

* SFIȘTOFCA /СФІШТОФКА, DANUBE DELTA * 




This is a 54 minutes documentary with English subtitles about Sfiștofca (old name Ortachioi), a village inhabited by 115 Lipovan Russians and 25 Romanians. It is situated on Letea Levee and together with Letea and Periprava (both also on Letea Levee) is among the three finest villages in Delta (two majoritary Lipovan and one majoritary Ukrainian).


















IN THE GARDEN by alex, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Măcin Mountains*

*MĂCIN MOUNTAINS*





DSC_3799-01 by Codrin Novăcescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Land of Hațeg, Transylvania - where legends live*

*LAND OF HAȚEG, TRANSYLVANIA - WHERE LEGENDS LIVE*



Aerial movie of one of finest zones in Romania - Land of Hațeg - a depression between the wildest and some of the finest mountains in country. Is the land of the oldest extant churches built by Romanians and of other treasures. The former capital of Roman provinceof Dacia - Ulpia Traiana Sarmisegetusa - is also here, as well as a geopark dedicated to the fossil areas where remains of dwarf dinosaurs have been found.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Genuine Bucharest*

*GENUINE BUCHAREST*






7 by Denis Malciu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cetățeni, Land of Muscel, Muntenia*

*CETĂȚENI, LAND OF MUSCEL, MUNTENIA*



Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vatra Dornei Resort, Bukovina*

*VATRA DORNEI RESORT, BUKOVINA*




Adrian Olaru​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Trascău Mountains, Transylvania*

* TRASCĂU MOUNTAINS, TRANSYLVANIA*






Fent és lent / Up and Down by huszt81, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Țarcu Mountains, Banat*

*ȚARCU MOUNTAINS, BANAT*




Erdélyi túrák​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Constanța sunset*

* CONSTANȚA SUNSET*




Claboo Media ​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iron Gates Nature Park*

*IRON GATES NATURE PARK*



Iron Gates Park is not only Danube Canyon. In fact, most of it is far away from Danube and consists in forested mountainous landscapes, with many wild valleys, caves and other attractions.Some areas of the park have dense, lush forest and other kind of vegetation growing on rugged relief, creating stunning mountain jungle. 18 zones of high scientifical value are declared strictly protected areas and they represent quite various types of ecosystems (or combinations of types), from wetlands, to Danube islands, fossil points, gorges etc. 



Andrei Tudoran​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vintileasca, Vrancea Mountains, border between Moldavia and Wallachia*

*VINTILEASCA VILLAGE, VRANCEA MOUNTAINS, MOLDAVIA*



“Eternity was born in the village” - one of the most famous quotes from Romanian culture - belongs to Transylvanian-Romanian philosopher and poet Lucian Blaga. It refers to something about Romanian ethos pretty hard to understand by a foreigner not familiarised with the unique Romanian specific. Is rather a feeling than a concept, the emotion of longing and the pride of belonging to such a splendid natural environment and genial peasant cultural heritage.



Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Razelm Lagoon*

*RAZELM LAGOON*



Once a group of sea gulfs, the Razelm Complex is composed of several interconnected lagoons, of which some have fresh water and others have salty water. The proper Razelm, the biggest of these lagoons (394 km² out of 731 km²), in photo, has fresh water.



HIR​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Câmpulung Muscel Monastery, Muntenia*

*CÂMPULUNG MUSCEL MONASTERY, MUNTENIA*


The walls and bell tower of the monastery, both dating from around 1650.



Costi Sotir​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Caracău Viaduct, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*CARACĂU VIADUCT, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*



First time built in stone by Austria - Hungary administration and opened in 1897, was avariated during WW1 and completely destroyed during WW2. Between December 1944 - February 1945, a temporary, wooden viaduct was in use. Present structure, in reinforced concrete, was opened in 1946 and is the longest (264 m), tallest (64 m) and biggest in any respect railway viaduct in Romania.



Ministerul Turismului​













[/QUOTE]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bihor Mountains, Crișana*

* BIHOR MOUNTAINS, CRIȘANA*



They are 25 km long, 14 km wide and reach 1,849 m with the peak Curcubăta Mare, which is also the highest point in Apuseni. 
Bihor Mountains is where the most of the caves and other karst and biogical wonders from Apuseni Nature Park are located. They are characterized by abundance of water (including the huge network of hundreds of km of underground rivers), variety of landforms and ecosystems etc. 



Visit Oradea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Saint Ann Cave Hermitage, Bucegi Mountains, Muntenia*

*SAINT ANN CAVE HERMITAGE, BUCEGI MOUNTAINS, MUNTENIA*



The cave chapel was dug in 1453 to serve the hermits living in mountains around. It is situated at 1,400 m elevation being the highest located historical building still in use in country.
In past, mountains like Bucegi or Ceahlău, with abundant water sources, natural shelter facilities and other proper conditions and non the least, with a majestic domination over the surrounding areas that was spiritually inspiring, were inhabited by tens, if not hundreds of hermits living in huts or caves. They were spending the week in complete isolation and meeting the other hermits at church on Sundays, when they will buy some food in exchange of the tools or other items they were crafted. This was a model of heremitic life organisation in use since the early, golden age of Christian monasticism in 4th century CE Egypt and Near East. 



Costi Sotir ​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sunset in Piatra Craiului*

*SUNSET IN PIATRA CRAIULUI* 



Piatra Craiului is famous for its pink or orange color of its limestone crest in the sunrise and sunset light. This strangely colored ridge appears in contrast with the dark-green color of the lower, forested heights.





Sunset in Piatra Craiului by Hattifnattar, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ponor village, Metaliferi Mountains, Transylvania*

*PONOR VILLAGE, METALIFERI MOUNTAINS, TRANSYLVANIA*



157 inhabitants



Ovidiu Satmari​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Balta Albă Reserve, Bărăgan Steppe, Muntenia*

*BALTA ALBĂ RESERVE, BĂRĂGAN STEPPE, MUNTENIA*



Balta Albă ("White Pond") protects a natural lake and the surrounding area with peat bogs and meadows which are home to many migrating or sedentary birds.





Amara-7572 by Tudor Migia, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

*FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS *





Vf Lespezi_10_21 ian 2017_Portita Caltunului si Negoiu by Valentin Groza, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Nistor Kula in Cerneți, Mehedinți County, Oltenia*

*NISTOR KULA IN CERNEȚI, MEHEDINȚI COUNTY, OLTENIA*



Cerneți is a village 6 km from Drobeta Turnu Severin city. Cerneți was the capital of Mehedinți County for more than two centuries, between the destruction of Severin Fortress in 16th century and until 1841, when the city was rebuilt.
Nistor Kula is one of the two such fortified manor houses preserved in Cerneți. It was first built in 1810, destroyed by Turks and rebuilt after 1821.



Costi Sotir​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Suceava city seen from the Princely Citadel, Bukovina*

*SUCEAVA CITY SEEN FROM THE PRINCELY CITADEL, BUKOVINA*




Flutur Isidor Dănuț​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Federi villagein the sunset light, Șureanu Mountains, Transylvania*

*FEDERI VILLAGE IN THE SUNSET LIGHT, ȘUREANU MOUNTAINS, TRANSYLVANIA*



The village was part of medieval Comitatus of Hațeg. Hațeg Depression is seen beyond it and beyond the depression are Retezat Mountains.



Felicia Aron​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Pipirig village, Neamț County, Moldavia*

*PIPIRIG VILLAGE, NEAMȚ COUNTY, MOLDAVIA*



The village is situated in Stânișoara Mountains, at the northern border of Neamț County.



Felicia Aron​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău Massif*

*CEAHLĂU MASSIF*




Flutur Isidor Dănuț​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Herăști, Giurgiu County, Muntenia*

*HERĂȘTI, GIURGIU COUNTY, MUNTENIA*



The "Stone Palace" was built by boyar Udriște Năsturel (~1596 -1659), an educated man, poet and translator, that reached the rank of Grand Logothete during the culturally flourishing rule of Matei Basarab. He translated several books from Western Europe or from Slavonic language into Romanian. He had an important role in the introduction of Romanian language in the printed publications, as since early middle age and up to 17th century, the Slavonic was the only writing languageamong the Romanian population.
Being an admirer of Western culture, Udriște built his palace in the Renaissance style. The village and palace are lost among the endless steppe-like plains southeast of Bucharest, few people knowing anything about it.



Costi Sotir​














[


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*January night at Brăila*

*JANUARY NIGHT AT BRĂILA*



Qew Octavian Qew​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Apuseni Nature Park*

*APUSENI NATURE PARK*




Carpatic Fun​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Wonders of Vâlcea (Oltenia): Lotru Mountains @ Olt Defile*

*WONDERS OF VÂLCEA (OLTENIA): L0TRU MOUNTAINS @ OLT DEFILE*



50 km long, extending on 1,072 km² and reaching a height of 2,242 m, Lotru Mountains mark the border between Transylvania and Wallachia (Province of Oltenia) on their main ridge. On south they are limited by Lotru Valley, on the east by Olt Valley (Olt Defile) and on west by Cindrel, Șureanu and Parâng mountains. The Narățu Massif in the southeast corner of these mountains, next to the Olt Valley, is part of Cozia National Park. The photos in this post are from Narățu. This massif is sort of twin brother of Cozia Massif situated across ther Olt: same pyramidal shape (thougth of less spectacular size and position), same landscapes with sharp cliffs of which pine trees hang above the hundreds meters deep abysses. This is one of the wildest and most scenic landscape in Europe and even in the world. Beside the Olt Defile area, Lotru Mountains are quite mononotonous in appearance, though.
I was born and I lived my first 5 years in Lotru Mountains, though I remember little from there: the endless forests surrounding Sterpu, the little working colony on homonimous valley. 



dinuboghez.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

*RARĂU MOUNTAINS *



Where air is so pure that you think you can touch the horizon



Gabi Mireanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Wonders of Vâlcea: Tisa village, foothill of Buila- Vânturarița Massif*

*WONDERS OF VÂLCEA: TISA VILLAGE, FOOTHILLS OF BUILA- VÂNTURARIȚA MASSIF*



Tisa is a smal locality - 44 inhabitants - lost amidst the endless forested low mountains around the spectacular limestone ridge of Buila - Vânturarița. Away from civilisation, "disturbed" only by the chirping of birds, with its few traditional houses spread over a heavenly meadow inside the vegetal paradise and clean of any pollution, Tisa is a mirific place where if stay even only one one hour, you'll have your vision on life changed for ever.



dinuboghez.blogspot.rol​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Morning on Caraiman Massif, Bucegi Mountains*

*MORNING ON CARAIMAN MASSIF, BUCEGI MOUNTAINS*



*Click to enlarge*



Alexandru George​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Gura Văii village, Iron Gates (Danube Gorges), border between Oltenia and Banat*

*GURA VĂII VILLAGE, IRON GATES (DANUBE GORGES), BORDER BETWEEN OLTENIA AND BANAT*



Gura Văii (population 1,783) is a village administered by the city of Drobeta Turnu Severin. It is situated on Danube's bank, between Turnu Severin and Orșova, at the end of Danube's 135 km long defile. (see map). Thre Iron Gates I Dam is built just upstream of thgis village. On the opposite bank, visiblein photo, is the Serbian villave of Davidovac.



Alina Zaliznea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Carașova / Karaševo, Croat Village In Banat*

*CARAȘOVA / KARAŠEVO, CROAT VILLAGE IN BANAT*




Alina Zaliznea‎​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tulcea surrounded by Danube's marshes*

*TULCEA SURROUNDED BY DANUBE'S MARSHES*



Mariana Negulescu Andrei‎​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bâtca Doamnei Reservoir, Piatra Neamț*

*BÂTCA DOAMNEI RESERVOIR, PIATRA NEAMȚ *






Feeding the swans. Lake near Piatra Neamț, Romania by Marcela Liliana Daneliuc, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Anina - Oravița Railway, Banat*

*ANINA - ORAVIȚA RAILWAY, BANAT *



The railway was inaugurated on December 15, 1863, the first mountain railway (and fourth built) on the territory of Romania. It was built by the Austrians between the years 1855 – 1863, when Banat was part of the Austro-Hungarian Empire. It consists of 14 tunnels with a total length of 2,084 m, and 10 viaducts, through line Anina Mountains.




69 0003 RO-CFR by Peter Pacsika, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Peleș Royal Castle, Sinaia*

*PELEȘ ROYAL CASTLE, SINAIA*






Peleș Castle, Sinaia, Romania (build in 1883 by King Carol I) with Lumix DMC-GM1 by Naveed Akhtar, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Berca: former monastery on Buzău Valley, Muntenia*

*BERCA: FORMER MONASTERY ON BUZĂU VALLEY, MUNTENIA*


Built as a fortified complex in 1694, it survived in the original form up to some decades ago, when the cells have fallen in ruin and later almost disappeared. The decline started in 1864 with the Secularisation of Monastery Properties: spoiled by the state of its rich terrains, the monastery was abandoned by monks and the church was transformed into a parochy. This fate was common for perhaps as many as a hundred monasteries and hermitages or so in Wallachia and Moldavia after 1864.
The church preserves beautiful sculpted decorations and complete interior murals. The monastery is situated on top of a hill, commanding the village and the Buzău Valley.





St Archangel Michael by Wendi F, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Saint Ann crater lake, Harghita Mountains*

*HARGHITA MOUNTAINS*



Fodor István​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului sunrise*

*PIATRA CRAIULUI SUNRISE* 



Romania: the country on Earth where the greatest soil fertility meets the most unique, amphitheatre-like physical organisation and also the country where one of the oldest civilisations (inventors of writing, builders of first metropolises) and most diverse historical cultures cohexists to these days along one of planet's wildest environments.



axon.photo​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Not just images: Bucegi Mountains*

*NOT JUST IMAGES: BUCEGI MOUNTAINS*




axon.photo​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Maramureș*

*MARAMUREȘ*





Romania by papi robi, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Don't look somewhere else for Dreamland: Ceahlău Massif*

*DON'T LOOK SOMEWHERE ELSE FOR DREAMLAND: CEAHLĂU MASSIF*



There are many places on our planet called "paradise on Earth". Some are untouched natural sanctuaries, others are environments modelled by anthropic intervention over several millenia. Visiting each one of such places will give unique experiences but as in most cases the places with richer natural heritage have less cultural wonders and the other way around - places with old and rich history have preserved less natural treasures and purity (because of early and intensive anthropization), Romania offers possibly the deepest and most complex such knowledge / emotional adventures, as both history and nature are here at superlative level.



 Alex Mircea Iacobeț​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Recaș Vineyards, Banat*

*RECAȘ VINEYARDS, BANAT*



Situated next to Banat's metropolis - Timișoara - Recaș village is first mentioned in a document from 1319 and the vineyards in 1447. Bought by an Englishman in 1998, the company is now Romania's greatest wine exporter and fastest growing on the national wine market.





Recas : Podgorie Cramele Recas by Daniel ENGELVIN, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hungarian Calvin church and costumes from Izvoru Crișului / Körösfő, Land of Călata, Transylvania*

*HUNGARIAN CALVIN CHURCH AND COSTUMES FROM IZVORU CRIȘULUI / KÖRÖSFŐ, LAND OF CĂLATA, TRANSYLVANIA*



The village has a population of 965 Hungarians and 15 Romanians. 
Built in 13th century as a Catholic church, the temple passedto Reformed faith in 16th century, then was mostly destroyed by a Turkish - Tatar attack in 17th century and rebuilt in 1690.
Land of Călata / Kalotaszeg historical-ethnographic zone is a stronghold of old Hungarian and Romanian folk traditions. There are several geographic-cultural subdivisions, some Hungarian-dominated, some Romanian, which are quite different, apparently without much connection one to another. Overall, is possibly the best preserved and one of the most distinctive ethnographic zones in Romania. 




Ghid Video Turistic​















 









162755823​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bărăgan Steppe near Rodeanu Lake Reserve, Muntenia*

*BĂRĂGAN STEPPE NEAR RODEANU LAKE RESERVE, MUNTENIA*



Rodeanu is a circular lake with a 1 km diameter. Because of its salty waters, it doesn't freeze over winter and as a consequence, is used by many sedentary or migratory birds as shelter and stopover. Among others, there are 46 protected bird species. Since 2007, Rodeanu Lake is a natural protected area.





Rodeanu-8122 by Tudor Migia, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest - greatest demonstrations since the fall of ceaușescu*

*BUCHAREST - GREATEST DEMONSTRATIONS SINCE THE FALL OF CEAUȘESCU*



200,000 people gathered last night on the streets of Bucharest and overall, 350,000 in all Romania, to protest against the incredible measure of gouvernment to legiferate corruption, in order to absolve dragnea, the leader of social democrat party and other bosses of this horrific political mafia that were imprisoned or condemned for their crimes.
Even more people is expected this night on the streets.



Cristian Vasile​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Transalpina Highway*

*TRANSALPINA HIGHWAY *




gazetavalceana.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

*RARĂU MOUNTAINS *





Lorena Vataman​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Olteț Gorges, limit between Căpățânii and Parâng mountains, Oltenia*

*OLTEȚ GORGES, LIMIT BETWEEN CĂPĂȚÂNII AND PARÂNG MOUNTAINS, OLTENIA*





cercetasii-traditionali.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*A manor house somewhere in Székely Land, Transylvania*

*A MANOR HOUSE SOMEWHERE IN SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*





... by Géza Egyed, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The prehistorical forests of Țarcu Mountains*

*THE PREHISTORICAL FORESTS OF ȚARCU MOUNTAINS*






Tarcu Mountains, Romania, © Dragos Curelea by WWF European Policy Office, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bicaz Gorges*

* BICAZ GORGES*




Elias Moshe​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sunrise on Razelm Lagoon*

*SUNRISE ON RAZELM LAGOON *



Seen from the ruins of ancient Argamum.



Ismail Serhat​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*270,000 on the streets of Bucharest this evening*

*270,000 ON THE STREETS OF BUCHAREST THIS EVENING*



Second largest population gather in history of Romanian lands, since the 1989 Revolution (when probably one million took on the streets of the city on 22nd December)


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cașoca Waterfall, Buzău Mountains*

*CAȘOCA WATERFALL, BUZĂU MOUNTAINS*




Sebastiaen​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cozia Massif*

*COZIA MASSIF*




Sebastiaen​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Șureanu Mountains*

*ȘUREANU MOUNTAINS*





Sebastiaen​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Salonta / Nagyszalonta, Bihor County, Crișana*

*SALONTA / NAGYSZALONTA, BIHOR COUNTY, CRIȘANA*





Erdélyi túrák​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Salonta / Nagyszalonta, Bihor County, Crișana*

*SALONTA / NAGYSZALONTA, BIHOR COUNTY, CRIȘANA*



Salonta is a town with 17,042 inhabitants (58% Hungarians) in the Pannonian Plain, close to the border with Hungary.



Erdélyi túrák​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Poiana Micului / Pojana Mikuli, Polish village in Bukovina*

*POIANA MICULUI / POJANA MIKULI, POLISH VILLAGE IN BUKOVINA*
Little Poland map







​The village was established in 1942 by Gorals from Northern Bukovina (Ukraine) together with Germans from Czech lands, in an area with older Polish villages (Cacica, Solonețu Nou etc). The causes of this migration are not known but is supposed that the Poles were trying to escape German extermination.
In 1930, from 1,636 inhabitants, 53% were Germans and 45% Poles. Presently, there are 493 Poles, 488 Romanians and 15 Germans.
The village is situated in the area called Mała Polska ("Little Poland"), comprising several villages with Polish majority of significant minority.



Sebastiaen​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

*RARĂU MOUNTAINS *




Sebastiaen​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

*BUCEGI MOUNTAINS*




Adrian Botescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cristian / Großau, Saxon Seat of Sibiu, Transylvania*

*CRISTIAN / GROßAU, SAXON SEAT OF SIBIU, TRANSYLVANIA*



With Făgăraș Mountains as backdrop



 Sebastiaen‎​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului*

*PIATRA CRAIULUI* 





phototour.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mateiaș Hill, southern end of Rucăr - Bran Pass, Muntenia*

*MATEIAȘ HILL, SOUTHERN END OF RUCĂR - BRAN PASS, MUNTENIA*



Mateiaș Hill is on the left in photo. In the middle, in distance is seen the beautiful Piatra Dragoslavelor Rock. On the left are Iezer - Păpușa Mountains and on the right Leaota Mountains.



thelonelytraveler.org​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dredging the Danube near Giurgiu*

*DREDGING THE DANUBE NEAR GIURGIU*






Dredging the Danube by Peter Ashton, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Music Festival in Méra, Land of Călata / Kalotaszeg, Transylvania*

*MUSIC FESTIVAL IN MÉRA, LAND OF CĂLATA / KALOTASZEG, TRANSYLVANIA*



Méra World Music Festival of Transylvania is an annual event started in 2016.
The village is inhabited by 1,158 Hungarians, 136 Roma and 125 Romanians.



Ghid Video Turistic​
















179809557​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

* DANUBE DELTA * 




Delta Cruises​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Jiu*

*DEFILE OF JIU *




Valentin Atitoaiei‎​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*More wonder from Rarău Mountains*

*MORE WONDER FROM RARĂU MOUNTAINS*






Another mid-blowing aerial video with the Lady's Rocks








202518255​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi again*

*BUCEGI AGAIN*




Cezar Dobre​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Siriu Massif, Buzău Mountains*

* SIRIU MASSIF, BUZĂU MOUNTAINS*





Vf. Malaia by Alexandru Mihail Popescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hășmaș / Hagymás Mountains*

*HĂȘMAȘ / HAGYMÁS MOUNTAINS*



Erdélyi túrák​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rucăr village and Iezer- Păpușa Mountains*

*RUCĂR VILLAGE AND IEZER - PĂPUȘA MOUNTAINS*





DS_20161230_9811102 by Diana Serban, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Nămăești Cave Monastery, Land of Muscel, Muntenia*

*NĂMĂEȘTI CAVE MONASTERY, LAND OF MUSCEL, MUNTEINA*



The monastery is certified in 1368 but can be centuries older.





Manastirea Namaiesti by Octavian I Serban, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Princely Court, Târgoviște*

*THE PRINCELY COURT, TÂRGOVIȘTE*


Info in English



FotoDumbrava​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Peleș Royal Castle and Bucegi Mountains, Sinaia*

*PELEȘ ROYAL CASTLE AND BUCEGI MOUNTAINS, SINAIA*




Florin Kirițescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lutheran (former Catholic) Black Church, Brașov / Kruhnen / Brassó*

*LUTHERAN (FORMER CATHOLIC) BLACK CHURCH, BRAȘOV / KRUHNEN / BRASSÓ*



Info in English





Brasov by Stefanos Zachariadis, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rain over Măgura, Bran area, Transylvania*

*RAIN OVER MĂGURA, BRAN AREA, TRANSYLVANIA*




Ioana Sirbu-Radu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Winter morning in Bukovina*

*WINTER MORNING IN BUKOVINA *




Alexandru Caraciuc ‎​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

* CIUCAȘ MOUNTAINS*




Jeno Major‎​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cernavodă Bridges, Dobruja*

*CERNAVODĂ BRIDGES, DOBRUJA*





Anghel Saligny and Cernavodă Bridges, 05.10.2014. by Dāvis Kļaviņš, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube secondary branch near Cernavodă*

*DANUBE SECONDARY BRANCH NEAR CERNAVODĂ*





Dragos Nedelcu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bârsana, Land of Maramureș, Northern Partium*

*BÂRSANA, LAND OF MARAMUREȘ, NORTHERN PARTIUM
*


Mitrut Burghina​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brăila*

*BRĂILA*



Gabriel​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Aerial video: Maramureș' Mocănița (narrow gauge steam train)*

*AERIAL VIDEO: MARAMUREȘ' MOCĂNIȚA (NARROW GAUGE STEAM TRAIN)*






204615172​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Constanța / Köstence*

* CONSTANȚA / KÖSTENCE*



Founded by Greeks 2600 years ago under the name Tomis, Constanța became part of Roman Empire in 29 BCE and in early 4th century CE its name is changed in Constantiana, in honour of Constantia (293 – c. 330), the half-sister of emperor Constantine the Great. It remained in the hands of Romans and their succesors, the Byzantines, up to 7th centurty CE, when is lost to Slavs and becomes part of the First, then the Second Bulgar Empire. At the beginning of 15th century, together with all Dobruja, becomes part of the Ottoman Empire under the phonetically Turkified name Köstence. For most of the more then next four centuries, up to 1878, was a small settlement inhabited mostly by Turks and Greeks. 



Corneliu Fărescu ​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Olt River in the Land of Făgăraș, Transylvania*

*OLT RIVER IN THE LAND OF FĂGĂRAȘ, TRANSYLVANIA*



The photo presents marshes along river.
82 km long and 12-19 km wide, Land of Făgăraș, also called Land of Olt is one of the finest historical & ethnographic zones in Romania. Stretching between country's highest mountains - Făgăraș - and the most symbolic river - Olt, Land of Făgăraș hides countless treasures of peasant and medieval art and culture, while the area of Făgăraș Mountains that is part of it (the northern side of the range) is covered in almost vertical forests, creating one of the wildest environments on the planet.





Munții Făgăraș by poprostuflaga, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bâlea glacial Lake and Bâlea Chalet, Transfăgărășan Highway*

*BÂLEA GLACIAL LAKE AND BÂLEA CHALET, TRANSFĂGĂRĂȘAN HIGHWAY*




Erdélyi túrák​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Between the Sea and the Lagoon: Eforie Resorts, Dobruja*

*BETWEEN THE SEA AND THE LAGOON: EFORIE RESORTS, DOBRUJA*



Train passing on the narrow strip of land separating Techirghiol Lagoon (foreground) from Black Sea (visible beyond the train and buildings). The strip also marks the limit between the two resorts, Eforie North and Eforie South.
Eforie North was founded in 1894, when the Council ("Eforia") of the Hospitals of Bucharest built here a sanatorium. Eforie South was founded in 1899 when a boyar from Moldavia named Ioan Movilă built the first stabiliment, the Movilă Hotel.





CFR 63-1060-1 in Eforie Nord / RO by 143 321-8, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sunset over Bucegi Mountains*

*SUNSET OVER BUCEGI MOUNTAINS*



Mihaly‎ Kinga​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*"Great Boilers" Straight, Danube Canyon, Banat*

*"GREAT BOILERS" STRAIGHT, DANUBE CANYON, BANAT*



Cazanele Mari ("Great Boilers") are 4 km long on the total lenght of 135 km of the Danube Canyon (longest and most impressive in Europe). In Cazane, Danube reaches its narrowest section of its lower course: only 230 m. 





IMG_6919_m by Witold Waschut, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

*BUCHAREST*






InterContinental Hotel Bucharest and The National Theatre by Octav Vladu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tihuța Pass betweern Transylvania and Bukovina*

*TIHUȚA PASS BETWEEN TRANSYLVANIA AND BUKOVINA*





Carpathian Mountains of norhern Romania by Richard Mortel, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cathedral of Curtea de Argeș, Muntenia*

*CATHEDRAL OF CURTEA DE ARGEȘ, MUNTENIA *





Curtea de Arges Monastery by Ana Villar, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ostrov Branch of Danube at Hârșova (ancient Carsium), Dobruja*

*OSTROV BRANCH OF DANUBE AT HÂRȘOVA (ANCIENT CARSIUM), DOBRUJA*




Florin Dobranici​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Foothills of Bucegi*

*FOOTHILLS OF BUCEGI*



Photo taken aproximatively in the same area with the one from above (post 6813)



Alex Andra​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Reuseni, Bukovina*

*REUSENI, BUKOVINA*



The church was built in 1503-1504 by Stephen the Great, exactly on the spot where in 1451 his father, ruler Bogdan II, was decapitated by usurper Peter III Aaron. 
It was Stephen the Great's (known as the greatest Romanian church & monastery builder) last eclesial foundation. He died in 1504, the church being finished by his son, ruler Bogdan III.



Ilie Mugurel Petriuc​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ladder of Paradise t Sucevița Monastery*

*LADDER OF PARADISE AT SUCEVIȚA MONASTERY*


The Ladder of Divine Ascent, or Ladder of Paradise is an important ascetical treatise for monasticism in Eastern Christianity written by John Climacus in ca. 600 CE. It was, and still is, the most popular ascetical book in Christian monasticism.
Divided into thirty parts, or "steps", each chapter treats on a virtue or vice.
The Ladder became also an iconographic motiff used in the painting of both icons and church walls. In this partly standardised motiff, a ladder with 30 stairs cut the surface in two. On it, monks struggle to ascend to the top; some of them succeed, helped by angels, others are dragged down by demons and fall into the abyss of hell.


doxologia.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

*RARĂU MOUNTAINS  *





Rarau 082 by Adriana, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Plants Channel, Giurgiu*

*PLANTS CHANNEL, GIURGIU *



Plants Channel is a secondary branch of Danube (created by an island near the bank). It was once a lush vegetal paradise but later it was integrated into the system of facilities of Giurgiu port.



Vasile Arcanu ​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vrancea Mountains*

*VRANCEA MOUNTAINS, MOLDAVIA*




vrancea by Crina-Ludmila Cristea, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Apuseni Nature Park*

*APUSENI NATURE PARK*





Pádis by lraul06, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*PASĂREA MONASTERY, NEAR BUCHAREST*



Founded in 1813, the present main church is from 1846. The cells are individual 19th-20th century houses.
Because of the surrounding forest and lake (the monastery is on a peninsula), the air is pure and strong and the vegetation is exuberant. The area is on Europe's chernozem belt, the most fertile soil in the world and you actually feel this.





Pasarea Monastery by Dumby, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Princely Court, Târgoviște*

*THE PRINCELY COURT, TÂRGOVIȘTE*




Alexandru Gabriel Tudor​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Grohot Natural Bridge, Poiana Ruscă Mountains, Transylvania sector*

*GROHOT NATURAL BRIDGE, POIANA RUSCĂ MOUNTAINS, TRANSYLVANIA SECTOR*



These mountains, which marks the boundary between Transylvania and Banat, extend on 2,640 km km² and consist of uninhabited hills and valleys covered in exhuberant vegetation, crossed by countless rivers and streams with pure water. On one of these streams, beside beautifu gorges, there is this natural bridge, whicch is the main feature of a protected area remarkable among others, for its sub-Mediterranean vegetation.



Erdélyi túrák​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Magic Dobruja*

*MAGIC DOBRUJA* 




pressone.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Giant Slănic salt mine*

*GIANT SLĂNIC SALT MINE*





-180 m bridge by stopmaster, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Constanța*

* CONSTANȚA*




Sunset by Catalin Popescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cisnădioara / Mächelsbärch, Saxon Chair Of Sibiu, Transylvania*

*CISNĂDIOARA / MÄCHELSBÄRCH, SAXON CHAIR OF SIBIU, TRANSYLVANIA*



The church on the hill dates from 12th century and is the best preserved Romanesque building in Romania. 





Cisnadioara by Albert Knoll, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lupeni / Farkaslaka, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*LUPENI / FARKASLAKA, SZÉKELY LAND*


A village in Odorhei Depression & former medieval district



Erdélyi túrák​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Olt River in the Land of Făgăraș, Transylvania*

*OLT RIVER IN THE LAND OF FĂGĂRAȘ, TRANSYLVANIA*






Biking in Romania by poprostuflaga, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Scropoasa Reservoir, Bucegi Mountains*

*SCROPOASA RESERVOIR, BUCEGI MOUNTAINS*



The dam was built in 1929 and is situated at 1,197 m elevation, on Ialomița Valley. The dam is only 27 m wide, taking advantage of two spectacular, narrow and tall rocks. The lake is 2,5 km long. 
The hydropower plant from Dobrești, built in 1936 in connection with this reservoir, was the first in Romania.



Costi Sotir​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sătic, Rucăr - Bran corridor, border between Muntenia and Transylvania*

*SĂTIC, RUCĂR - BRAN CORRIDOR, BORDER BETWEEN MUNTENIA AND TRANSYLVANIA*



Situated on the uppermost sector of Dâmbovița Valley, between the mountain groups of Iezer - Păpușa and Piatra Craiului, Sătic is one of the most mirific villages in Muntenia and in all Romania.





Sătic, view to Pecineagu Dam and Piatra Craiului mountain by Andrei Zdetovetchi, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Near Gura Humorului, Bukovina*

*NEAR GURA HUMORULUI, BUKOVINA *





IMG_1329 by Andrei Zdetovetchi, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*danube at Călărași, Bărăgan Steppe, Muntenia*

*DANUBE AT CĂLĂRAȘI, BĂRĂGAN STEPPE, MUNTENIA*





Dunare Calarasi by DR M, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*St. Antony Church, Bucharest*

*ST. ANTONY CHURCH, BUCHAREST*





ziarullumina.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*First sign of spring in the Defile of Jiu*

*FIRST SIGN OF SPRING IN THE DEFILE OF JIU*


The building visible on the road is the former Austrian custom house, situated in the point where the valley was crossing the border between Austria - Hungary and Kingdom of Romania.



Tiberiu Feczko‎​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Boișoara village, Land of Loviștea, Oltenia*

*BOIȘOARA VILLAGE, LAND OF LOVIȘTEA, OLTENIA*



Historically, Land of Loviștea occupied the north of present Vâlcea County, with the Defile of Olt and Lotru Valley. It was the territory where the first medieval Romanian political organisations in (what later will be) Wallachia appeared in 13th century.



Bogdan Florian Caprariu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*A taste of the Moldavian Plateau: Pocreaca village, Iași County*

*A TASTE OF THE MOLDAVIAN PLATEAU: POCREACA VILLAGE, IAȘI COUNTY*




Romică Horhota​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

*BUCHAREST*



The imitation of Lomonosov University in Moscow and the imitation of Paris' Arc de Triomphe.





From Tower Center (6) by Razvan Vasile, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Village in Vrancea Mountains, Moldavia*

*VILLAGE IN VRANCEA MOUNTAINS, MOLDAVIA*



Thousands of square km of jungle, hundreds of bears and other features of a wilderness (the highest and healthiest concentration of bears in Europe), villages with archaic lifestyle, wooden architecture and exotic customs, you find them all in Vrancea. Another Romania, among the tends countries under this name





Vrancea County by Botond Buzas, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Galați*

*GALAȚI*





Galati April 2017 (417) by Klinikle, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains seen from Tălmaciu, Transylvania*

*FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS SEEN FROM TĂLMACIU, TRANSYLVANIA *





DA 652 - Vestem by Desiro256, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube near Giurgiu*

*DANUBE NEAR GIURGIU*



Yavor Michev ​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Spring in the Transylvanian Plain (Zau de Câmpie village)*

*SPRING IN THE TRANSYLVANIAN PLAIN (ZAU DE CÂMPIE VILLAGE)*



Zau de Câmpie is perhaps the most typical village of Transylvanian Plain, a physical unit and ethnographic zone (but not a historical region) in north of Transylvania. Despite the name, is mostly a hilly area and is shared between the counties Cluj, Mureș and Bistrița - Năsăud. 





Peonies in spring by Benedek Eduard, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Villages in Buzău County, Muntenia*

*VILLAGES IN BUZĂU COUNTY, MUNTENIA*







DSCN5041 by George Marcu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vulcan - Buceș Pass, Metaliferi Mountains, Transylvania*

*VULCAN - BUCEȘ PASS, METALIFERI MOUNTAINS, TRANSYLVANIA *



The pass connects Land of Motzi and Land of Zarand, going between Metaliferi Mountains (toward south) and Bihor Mountains (toward north). This is the ancient road of gold, by where both Dacians and Romans were transporting the metal extracted at Roșia Montană / Alburnus Maior to Sarmisegetusa Regia (the Dacians) or across the Danube and further into Italy (the Romans).



Erdélyi túrák​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Histria, Dobruja, the city that reborn 13 times*

*HISTRIA, DOBRUJA, THE CITY THAT REBORN 13 TIMES*



Situated in the mirific environment of the remote Sinoe Lagoon, Histria existed between 7th century BCE and 7th century CE. It is the most complex archaeological site in Romania, with 13 layers of material culture: 3 layers from Archaic Greek period, 3 from classical Greek period, 4 from Hellenistic period and 4 from Roman period. Each layer corresponded to a destruction and succesive reconstruction of the city, following Barbarian invasions.
Beside the archaeological site and the sight / smell/ sounds of the lagoon, in this place can also be visited the largest non-urban museum in Romania, with the impressive collection of archeological discoveries(the big building of the museum is not visible in photo).




Ministerul Turismului​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dealu ("Hill") monastery near Târgoviște, Muntenia*

*DEALU ("HILL") MONASTERY NEAR TÂRGOVIȘTE, MUNTENIA*



First mentioned in 1431, the present church is from 1501. Situated on top of a hill, the monastery offers a pleasantful panorama over the city of Târgoviște and surroundings. Dealu Monastery narthex is considered one of the largest princely funeraries in country, here being buried several voivodes, princes and clergymen. In chronological order, those buried at Dealu Monastery are:
Vlad II Dracul (cca. 1390–1447), Prince of Wallachia
Vladislav II (d. 1456), Prince of Wallachia
Radu IV cel Mare (1467–1508), Prince of Wallachia
Vlad V cel Tânăr (1488–1512), Prince of Wallachia
Radu VI Bădica (d. 1524), Prince of Wallachia
Vlad VII Înecatul (d. 1532), Prince of Wallachia
Head of Mihai Viteazul (1558–1601), Prince of Wallachia
Mihail Movilă (d. 1608), Prince of Moldavia



George Tănase​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cernica island monastery near Bucharest*

*CERNICA ISLAND MONASTERY NEAR BUCHAREST *


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Deta / Detta town, Banat - by me*

*DETA / DETTA TOWN, BANAT - BY ME*



In 2011 there were 6,260 inhabitants. The ethnic makeup was 68% Romanians, 14% Hungarians, 4% Germans, 4% Serbs and 2% Roma. 61% were Romanian Orthodox, 26% Catholics, 3% Serb Orthodox.
The medieval locality occupied a place were in antiquity was the Dacian settlement and then the Roman castrum called Potula. Deta was first mentioned in a document in 1360 with its Romanian name Ded (Dedu). It was a Romanian - inhabited village up to 1737 when, like all Banat, is colonised with Germans from Bavaria and Alsace. In 1880, the population consisted in 2,455 Germans, 210 Hungarians, 112 Romanians, 69 Serbs etc. 
Being situated on the road between Timișoara and Belgrade (Serbia), will see rapid development in 19th century, becoming a prosperous and modern locality.
The Neogothic style Catholic church in photo was built in 1900. Is one of most monumental buildings in Banat. 





Deta / Detta town, Banat Province, Romania by Carpathianland, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Celic Dere Monastery, Dobruja*

*CELIC DERE MONASTERY, DOBRUJA*



Founded 1835, rebuilt (church and cells) in 1935. The mill dates from 1932, one of many such installations that existed in the past, Dobruja being a windy region (wind is permanent). The monastery took its name from the brook in nearby. Its a Turkish name meaning "Brook of Steel".



Mircea Negulescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*More Dobruja flavour: Sulina, Danube Delta*

*MORE DOBRUJA FLAVOUR: SULINA, DANUBE DELTA *




Mircea Negulescu​













[/QUOTE]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Victoria Palace (headquarters of Government), Bucharest*

*VICTORIA PALACE (HEADQUARTERS OF GOVERNMENT), BUCHAREST*



Built in 1937, has some remarkable features, like huge underground levels and an air conditioning system that works without interruption (and without being repaired) since 1944.





Sesiunea de testare obiective NIKKOR zoom, wide si fisheye by Nikonisti, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Alternative name for Paradise: Piatra Craiului*

*ALTERNATIVE NAME FOR PARADISE: PIATRA CRAIULUI* 






DSCF6703 by Gerard Amela Camprubi, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Storm approaching a Transylvanian village*

*STORM APPROACHING A TRANSYLVANIAN VILLAGE*






The storm is coming, Transylvania, Romania by Patrícia Ádám, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Neamț*

*PIATRA NEAMȚ *




Sam Sara​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Predeal Resort*

*PREDEAL RESORT*




KaMoonDNA​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Oradea*

*ORADEA*






Oradea, Romania by capreoara K, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Another hot summer day ends in Danube Delta*

*ANOTHER HOT SUMMER DAY ENDS IN DANUBE DELTA *





Danube Delta: Sunset by Harald Weidner, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Victory Square, Bucharest*

*VICTORY SQUARE, BUCHAREST*





Sesiunea de testare obiective NIKKOR zoom, wide si fisheye by Nikonisti, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Land of Vrancea*

*LAND OF VRANCEA*






Vrancea County by Botond Buzas, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

* CIUCAȘ MOUNTAINS*



In foreground, Țigăile Mari Peak from Ciucaș main ridge. In background, the Zăganu Ridge, also part of Ciucaș Mountains.





Culmea Tigaile Mari by Alexandru Mihail Popescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Poiana Brașov Resort, Postăvaru Massif*

*POIANA BRAȘOV RESORT, POSTĂVARU MASSIF*





Poiana Brasov, Rumanía by teonewman, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Allah Bair Reserve, Dobruja*

*ALLAH BAIR RESERVE, DOBRUJA*



Allah Bair Hill is a geological - botanical - faunistic protected area of national importance. Beside being a reserve of its own, the hill is also part of a second, larger, avifaunistic protected area that extends to the Danube and includes the banks of the river. 
With its 204 m elevation, Allah Bair is the highest point in Constanța County, the southerner of the two counties of Romanian Dobruja. The name "Allah Bair" is of Turkish origin, dating from the period (up to 1878) when Muslims were the majoritary population of the area. The meaning is "God's Mountain". 





Allah Bair (Dobrogea, Romania) by ruxandra, on


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brașov*

*BRAȘOV*





Strada George Barițiu, Brasov by teonewman, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Somewhere in Mureș County, Transylvania*

*SOMEWHERE IN MUREȘ COUNTY,TRANSYLVANIA*






DSC_814555 tr by zlot silviu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Razelm Lagoon and the Lipovan Russian village of Sarichioi / Сарикёй, Dobruja*

*RAZELM LAGOON AND THE LIPOVAN RUSSIAN VILLAGE OF SARICHIOI / САРИКЁЙ, DOBRUJA*





Mircea Negulescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dacian rock graves at Năeni, Buzău Subcarpathians, Muntenia*

*DACIAN ROCK GRAVES AT NĂENI, BUZĂU SUBCARPATHIANS, MUNTENIA*




Costi Sotir​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Arbore Church, Bukovina*

*ARBORE CHURCH, BUKOVINA*



Built in 1502 and painted in 1503-1504.





Arbore church interior by T.S.Photo (Teodor Sirbu), on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Green reverie in the village of Breb, Maramureș*

*GREEN REVERIE IN THE VILLAGE OF BREB, MARAMUREȘ*



The village is admired by foreigners for its scenic location at the foot of Creasta Cocoșului (Rooster's Comb) Massif from Gutâi Mountains, for the purity of nature and the preservation of archaic lifestyle and traditions.





Daily Travel Photo - Breb Farm Scene in Romania by Adonis Villanueva, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Comanca Hermitage, Căpățânii Mountains, Oltenia*

*COMANCA HERMITAGE, CĂPĂȚÂNII MOUNTAINS, OLTENIA*



Comanca is a small village - 25 inhabitants - isolated in a clearing surrounded by ancient forests in the foothills of Căpățânii Mountains. The hermitage was founded in 1736 and the picturesque church is preserved in the original form. 



Mihail-Ioan Bruștuc​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Jieț Gorges, Parâng Mountains*

*JIEȚ GORGES, PARÂNG MOUNTAINS*





around the riverbend by EllaNida Kite, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Oslea Ridge, Vâlcan Mountains, border between Oltenia and Transylvania*

*OSLEA MASSIF, VÂLCAN MOUNTAINS, BORDER BETWEEN OLTENIA AND TRANSYLVANIA*





Robi Nor​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Paltina Peak (2,152 m), Piule - Iorgovan Mountains*

*PALTINA PEAK (2,152 M), PIULE - IORGOVAN MOUNTAINS*




Robi Nor​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciolanu Monastery, Buzău Subcarpathians, Muntenia*

*CIOLANU MONASTERY, BUZĂU SUBCARPATHIANS, MUNTENIA*



Certified in 16th century, has two churches: a smaller one from 1590 and the bigger one from 1828. It is beautifuly situated, in a large meadow among forests, in the hills close to the plain.





Mănăstirea Ciolanu by Steve Hall, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sighișoara / Schäsbrich*

*SIGHIȘOARA / SCHÄSBRICH *



View toward the main square of the Upper Town, from the balcony of 14th century Clock Tower.





Sighisoara by Steve Hall, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Satu Mare / Szatmárnémeti and Someș River, Northern Partium*

* SATU MARE / SZATMÁRNÉMETI AND SOMEȘ RIVER, NORTHERN PARTIUM*



Florin Dobranici​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hârșova and (Ostrov branch of) Danube, Dobruja*

* HÂRȘOVA AND (ODTROV BRANCH OF) DANUBE, DOBRUJA*



Florin Dobranici​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cluj Napoca / Kolozsvár*

* CLUJ NAPOCA / KOLOZSVÁR *




 Daniel Mîrlea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Samurcășești Monastery near Bucharest, Muntenia*

*SAMURCĂȘEȘTI MONASTERY NEAR BUCHAREST, MUNTENIA*



The Samurcasesti Monastery was founded in 1808, at 15 km from Bucharest. As the church and the cells had neither been durably made in 1808, in 1862 almost the entire establishment was in total ruin. After many petitions made by the leadership of the monastery they finally succeed in 1866-1869, with several funds allocated by the Ministry of Religious Affairs for making general repairments to the church. 



basilica.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cathedral of the Orthodox Archepiscopate of Buzău and Vrancea, Buzău city, Muntenia*

*CATHEDRAL OF THE ORTHODOX ARCHEPISCOPATE OF BUZĂU AND VRANCEA, BUZĂU CITY, MUNTENIA*



The episcopate of Buzău was established in 1502. Jurisdiction is over two counties, Buzău County situated in Wallachia and Vrancea County situated in Moldavia. The two historical principalities were meeting here, at the Curvature of the Carpathians, being separated by the course of Milcov River.
The present cathedral and the bell tower were built under the ruler Matei Basarab (1632-1654).



Isidor Coman​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Near Roman, Neamț County, Moldavia*

*NEAR ROMAN, NEAMȚ COUNTY, MOLDAVIA*





DSC_5386 copy by Florin, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Șanț village and Rodna Mountains, Bistrița Năsăud County, Transylvania*

*ȘANȚ VILLAGE AND RODNA MOUNTAINS, BISTRIȚA NĂSĂUD COUNTY, TRANSYLVANIA*





Iulian Oancia​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Prăpăstiile Zărneștilor Gorges, Piatra Craiului Massif*

*PRĂPĂSTIILE ZĂRNEȘTILOR GORGES, PIATRA CRAIULUI MASSIF* 






Watching Over Us by Liviu Paltanea, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Throne Hall, Royal Palace, Bucharest*

*THRONE HALL, ROYAL PALACE, BUCHAREST*





Museum night in Bucharest National Museum of Art 2 by dorin_hara, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Belciugatele Lake, Romanian Plain near Bucharest, Muntenia*

*BELCIUGATELE LAKE, ROMANIAN PLAIN NEAR BUCHAREST, MUNTENIA*



Belciugatele is one of the many lakes formed in the bare Romanian Plain on dead river branches. It is situated near Fundulea village, where is the main agricultural research station in Romania, because here is the most fertile soil in our country and arguably in whole Europe (with the exception of Ukraine possibly), as here is the western limit of Eurasian Chernozem Belt.




Spring sunset by Valentin Alexandru, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*More Bucharest*

*MORE BUCHAREST*





Bucharest City by Dumitru Costinel Rusu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bear Cave, Apuseni Nature Park*

*BEAR CAVE, APUSENI NATURE PARK*



The most visited cave in Romania (200,000 visitors / year), Bears’ Cave was accidentally discovered in 1975. After local mining exploitations, the opening towards the underground grotto was dynamited. In the 3 main galleries of Bears’ Cave accessible to the public, you will be able to discover the remains of the bear cave, through a great number of fossils, which have also given the name of the cave, but also various impressive natural formations, as stalactites and stalagmites.



Serhat Ismail​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iron Gates Nature Park*

*IRON GATES NATURE PARK*




Ismai Serhatl​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rânca Resort, Parâng Mountains*

*RÂNCA RESORT, PARÂNG MOUNTAINS*





Nightscapes (6) by Razvan Vasile, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Razelm Lagoon*

*RAZELM LAGOON*




Ismai Serhat​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Voineasa Resort, Oltenia*

*VOINEASA RESORT, OLTENIA*


The low building in front of the hotel was initially (in the 1970s) a health center and it was there where I was born.





Nightscapes (13) by Razvan Vasile, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Chapel at New Saint John Monastery in Suceava*

*CHAPEL AT NEW SAINT JOHN MONASTERY IN SUCEAVA*



This chapel was built in 1629, being the newer of the buildings pf the monastic - episcopal complex, whose main buildings are from 16th century. The monastery was, from its foundation in 1514, the seat of Rădăuți Bishopric, the bishopric of Upper Land (the northern part of Moldavia, which after the annexation by Austria in 1775 was renamed "Bukovina"), presently called Archbishopric of Suceava and Rădăuți.





Suceava, Rumanía by teonewman, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Somewhere in the Land of Maramureș*

*SOMEWHERE IN THE LAND OF MARAMUREȘ*




Erdélyi túrák​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

*RARĂU MOUNTAINS  *






Sunset 1 by Cezar Aanicai, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lepșa Monastery, Vrancea Mountains, Moldavia*

*LEPȘA MONASTERY, VRANCEA MOUNTAINS, MOLDAVIA*



Founded in 1774, the original wooden church and the cells were destroyed by a fire in 1929. The present wooden buildings are from 1936.



kedye.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tulișa Mountains and Jiu Depression, Transylvania*

*TULIȘA MOUNTAINS AND JIU DEPRESSION, TRANSYLVANIA*


Tulișa are a lower and more anthropized extension of Retezat Mountains, separating the Jiu and Hațeg depressions. The snow caped mountains visible in backdrop across the depression are Parâng.



Felixmilica Emil​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Somewhere in Vâlcea County, Oltenia*

*SOMEWHERE IN VÂLCEA COUNTY, OLTENIA*





Bogdan Florian Căprariu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cheia Monastery, Ciucaș Mountains, Muntenia*

*CHEIA MONASTERY, CIUCAȘ MOUNTAINS, MUNTENIA*



It was founded in 1770 and the present buildings are from 1835-1839. It is situated deep into the wild mountains of the Curvature of Carpathians.




Manastirea Cheia by manea florin, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Zetea / Zetelaka village, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*ZETEA / ZETELAKA VILLAGE, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*





Erdélyi túrák​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*A secondary branch of Danube, somewhere in Dobruja*

*A SECONDARY BRANCH OF DANUBE, SOMEWHERE IN DOBRUJA* 




Ismail Serhat​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sighișoara / Schäsbrich*

*SIGHIȘOARA / SCHÄSBRICH *




sighisoaraonline.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*DANUBE DELTA *





Tramonto nel delta del Danubio by Monica Viora, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tulcea*

*TULCEA*





Tulcea, amanecer en el Danubio by teonewman, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

*BUCHAREST*





https://bucurestiulmeudrag.ro/fotografii​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Romanian bank of Danube near Giurgiu*

*THE ROMANIAN BANK OF DANUBE NEAR GIURGIU*





Yavor Michev​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Câmpulung Moldovenesc town, Bukovina*

*CÂMPULUNG MOLDOVENESC TOWN, BUKOVINA*




Gabi Mireanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Miercurea Ciuc / Csíkszereda city, Székely Land*

*MIERCUREA CIUC / CSÍKSZEREDA CITY, SZÉKELY LAND*






Csíkszereda Április 18 by Botond Buzas, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Domogled - Cerna Valley National Park*

*DOMOGLED - CERNA VALLEY NATIONAL PARK*






Parcul National Domogled - Expeditie 2016 by Monica Badiu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău Massif*

*CEAHLĂU MASSIF*




Alexandru Drăgan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Berca Muddy Volcanoes*

*BERCA MUDDY VOLCANOES*






Mud volcanoes / Vulcanii noroioşi Pâclele Mari by lraul06, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Apuseni Nature Park*

*APUSENI NATURE PARK*





Behind the waterfall by Istvan Baranyai, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Transfăgărășan Highway*

*TRANSFĂGĂRĂȘAN HIGHWAY*






foto1-100 by Tudor Crăciunoiu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bârnova Monastery near Iași, Moldavia*

*BÂRNOVA MONASTERY NEAR IAȘI, MOLDAVIA*



Fortified complex built in 1629



doxologia.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Metaliferi Mountains, Transylvania*

*METALIFERI MOUNTAINS, TRANSYLVANIA*




Camelia Alexandru‎​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Veseud / Tsît, Hârtibaciu Plateau, Saxon Transylvania*

*VESEUD / TSÎT, HÂRTIBACIU PLATEAU, SAXON TRANSYLVANIA*



An initial 13th century Romanesque church was the basis for the present 15th century fortified Gothic church. The few decades later surrounding fortress with towers is now mostly gone.



Manu Ivanciu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Maramureș Mountains*

*MARAMUREȘ MOUNTAINS*




Călător prin Maramureș​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Coșoteni Monastery, Romanian Plain, Muntenia*

*COȘOTENI MONASTERY, ROMANIAN PLAIN, MUNTENIA*



The church was built in 1545 by ruler Radu Paisie, after a battle in which he defended a throne claimer. In 1647 it was repaired by ruler Matei Basarab who transformed it in monastery but the church was painted only during the rule of Constantin Brâncoveanu (1688-1714), who subordinated it to Văcărești Monastery. With the secularisation (nationalisation) of monastic properties in 1864, it will become again independent but loses its monks soon because of poverty and remain abandoned up to 1997, when the ruined church was restored.




Facebook 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Horaița Monastery*

*HORAIȚA MONASTERY*





doxologia.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sunrise in Ciucaș Mountains*

*SUNRISE IN CIUCAȘ MOUNTAINS*




Laurențiu Soare‎​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*North Railway Station, Bucharest*

*NORTH RAILWAY STATION, BUCHAREST*



The station's buildings (in middle - far distance in photo) have been erected in 1872. In backdrop, the massive building of CFR Palace, now Ministry of Transportation headquarters, built beginning with 1937 and inaugurated in 1962.




Radu Chiriță​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*First day of Oxtober in Metaliferi Mountains*

*FIRST DAY OF OCTOBER IN METALIFERI MOUNTAINS*




Horia Mihai Gligor​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bârnova Monastery*

*BÂRNOVA MONASTERY*




doxologia.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Negrileasa Narcissus Meadow, also in Metaliferi Mountains*

*NEGRILEASA NARCISSUS MEADOW, ALSO IN METALIFERI MOUNTAINS*





Eduard Benedek​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Drobeta Turnu Severin*

* DROBETA TURNU SEVERIN*




Marius Petrisor Stroescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Did you know that Europe has jungle: the prehistorical forests of Defile of Jiu*

*DID YOU KNOW THAT EUROPE HAS JUNGLE: THE PREHISTORICAL FORESTS OF DEFILE OF JIU*





Tiberiu Feczko‎​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Latorița Mountains and Vidra Reservoir, Oltenia*

*LATORIȚA MOUNTAINS AND VIDRA RESERVOIR, OLTENIA*





Lakes (37) by Razvan Vasile, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*And ... Latorița Stream*

*AND ... LATORIȚA STREAM*






Waterfalls (10) by Razvan Vasile, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Olt Valley and Vâlcea Subcarpathians seen from Cozia Peak, Oltenia*

*OLT VALLEY AND VÂLCEA SUBCARPATHIANS SEEN FROM COZIA PEAK, OLTENIA*






Nightscapes (23) by Razvan Vasile, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dobruja*

*DOBRUJA* 




cicloturistic.wordpress.co​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului*

*PIATRA CRAIULUI* 




arcodabara.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Târgu Mureș / Marosvásárhely, Székely Land, Transylvania*

* TÂRGU MUREȘ / MAROSVÁSÁRHELY, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*






Targu Mures by Leonard Luca, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Anina - Oravița Railway, Banat*

*ANINA - ORAVIȚA RAILWAY, BANAT *



The 34 km railway was inaugurated on December 15, 1863, the first mountain railway (and fourth built) on the territory of Romania. It was built by the Austrians between the years 1855 – 1863, when Banat was part of the Austro-Hungarian Empire. It passes through 14 tunnels with a total length of 2,084 m, and 10 viaducts.



Mihai Petruică​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bigăr Waterfall, also in Anina Mountains*

*BIGĂR WATERFALL, ALSO IN ANINA MOUNTAINS*




Ciprian Floare​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Easter Eve at Botiza, Land of Maramureș*

*EASTER EVE AT BOTIZA, LAND OF MARAMUREȘ*


The wooden church dates from 1699.




. by Angela Malavenda, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hârșova, Dobruja*

* HÂRȘOVA, DOBRUJA*




Florin Dobranici​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Târnovului Massif, Căpățânii Mountains*

*PIATRA TÂRNOVULUI MASSIF MASSIF, CĂPĂȚÂNII MOUNTAINS*






DS_20170506_3463219 by Diana Serban, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Comanca Hermitage, Căpățânii Mountains, Oltenia*

*COMANCA HERMITAGE, CĂPĂȚÂNII MOUNTAINS, OLTENIA*



Comanca is a small village - 25 inhabitants - isolated in a clearing surrounded by ancient forests in the foothills of Căpățânii Mountains. The hermitage was founded in 1736 and the picturesque church is preserved in the original form. 



ziarullumina.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dobruja*

*DOBRUJA* 




untitled 02 by Alexandru Oprisan, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bidtrița Monastery, Oltenia*

*BISTRIȚA MONASTERY, OLTENIA*






Mănăstirea Bistrița by Serb Steluta, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sadova, Bukovina*

*SADOVA, BUKOVINA*




Valentin Lungu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Letea Forest, Danube Delta*

*LETEA FOREST, DANUBE DELTA *






IMGP3897 by Mihai Popescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rimetea / Torockó, Trascău Mountains, Transylvania*

*RIMETEA / TOROCKÓ, TRASCĂU MOUNTAINS, TRANSYLVANIA*






Torockó, Transylvania, 21st of August 2014. by Tibor Szaniszlo
, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Caraiman Cross, Bucegi Mountains*

*CARAIMAN CROSS, BUCEGI MOUNTAINS*



zbortandem.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Păuleni / Székelypálfalva, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*PĂULENI / SZÉKELYPÁLFALVA, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*





Székelypálfalva, Transylvania, 18th of August 2014. by Tibor Szaniszlo, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bughea village and iezer - Păpușa Mountains, Land of Muscel, Muntenia*

*BUGHEA VILLAGE AND IEZER - PĂPUȘA MOUNTAINS, LAND OF MUSCEL, MUNTENIA* 





bughea, a village near campulung , arges, RO. by luckydreamer_ro, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hodoș Bodrog Monastery, Arad County, Crișana*

*HODOȘ BODROG MONASTERY, ARAD COUNTY, CRIȘANA*



This is the oldest Romanian Orthodox monastery with continuous existence. Mentioned in 1177, it may a century or more older. Present church, including the interior and exterior paintings, dates from 15th century.



doxologia.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bălteni Hermitage north of Bucharest, Muntenia*

*BĂLTENI HERMITAGE NORTH OF BUCHAREST, MUNTENIA*



The village developed around the hermitage, possibly as a Roma People village (monasteries were owning Roma as slaves and after the abolition of slavery in Romania in 19th century, the Roma owned by monasteries remained in settlements in their proximity). 
The hermitage and the village is situated in the middle of Bălteni Forest and on the shore of Bălteni Lake. The forest and the lake are a vestige of the Codrii Vlăsiei, the thick prehistorical forests extending on thousands of sq km around Bucharest up to 19th century, when most of it was felled to make space for agriculture.
The hermitage dates from 15th, possibly even from 14th century. The present church was built in 1626.



Costi Sotir​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Băile Tușnad / Tusnádfürdő Spa, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*BĂILE TUȘNAD / TUSNÁDFÜRDŐ SPA, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*



Harghita Mountains




Tusnádfürdő with Sólyomkő rock by Lukács Attila, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brateiu / Pretoa (Pretai), Saxon Seat of Mediaș, Transylvania*

*BRATEIU / PRETOA (PRETAI), SAXON SEAT OF MEDIAȘ, TRANSYLVANIA*






The village is on the Târnava Mare Valley, 5 km from Mediaș, on the road to Sighișoara. Like in all Saxon lands, is situated in a hilly area were forests alternate with pastures and the villages with red tile roofs and massive street gates look like medieval little towns (many houses are actually 1-2 or more hundreds years old). Târnava Mare flows slowly between its banks bordered by torsioned willows, making the environment even more relaxing.
The Evangelical (Lutheran) church dates from 14th century and its fortifications from 1510.






Brateiu-Breitau Wehrkirche by Werner Funk, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Giumalău Mountains and Bistrița Valley*

*GIUMALĂU MOUNTAINS AND BISTRIȚA VALLEY *






DSC_0514 (2) by Adriana, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cluj Napoca*

* CLUJ NAPOCA*



Kinga​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Oradea*

*ORADEA*



Marcel Socaciu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains*

*RODNA MOUNTAINS*



Claudiu Daraban​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Luncani, Bacău County, Moldava*

*LUNCANI, BACĂU COUNTY, MOLDAVIA*



Wooden church built in 1777



ziarullumina.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Orthodox Patriarchate, Bucharest*

*THE ORTHODOX PATRIARCHATE, BUCHAREST*




basilica.rO​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Giurgiu - Ruse Danube Bridge*

* GIURGIU - RUSE DANUBE BRIDGE*






NOBLE JUMP 17 - 1 June - United Kingdom Bulgaria Romania by JFC Naples, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Micloșoara / Miklósvár, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*MICLOȘOARA / MIKLÓSVÁR, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*



The Kálnoky Castle, built in 16th century in Transylvanian Renaissance.





Kálnoky Castle Miklósvár by tamás szabó, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rooster's Comb Peak, Gutâi Mountains, Maramureș*

*ROOSTER'S COMB PEAK, GUTÂI MOUNTAINS, MARAMUREȘ*




Ian Macilwain​


----------



## Rago (Jun 19, 2007)

:applause: amazing work Primeval. 
Rumania is such an interesting and magical place. 
beautiful pictures. hello from El Salvador. 
I have always felt an attraction from Rumania.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Jiu*



Rago said:


> :applause: amazing work Primeval.
> Rumania is such an interesting and magical place.
> beautiful pictures. hello from El Salvador.
> I have always felt an attraction from Rumania.


Thank you Rago! Really touching message from you.





*DEFILE OF JIU*





Agent Green‎​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Surroundings o Cluj*

*SURROUNDINGS OF CLUJ*



The paradisiac countryside that starts at city's limit






After rain by petrapetruta, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Around Dâmbovicioara, Rucăr - Bran Corridor, border between Muntenia and Transylvania*

*AROUND DÂMBOVICIOARA, RUCĂR - BRAN CORRIDOR, BORDER BETWEEN MUNTENIA AND TRANSYLVANIA *





The Gorges of Dambovicioarei 4 by dorin_hara, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iezer- Păpușa Mountains*

*IEZER - PĂPUȘA MOUNTAINS*





DS_20170514_3621046 by Diana Serban, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cozia Massif*

*COZIA MASSIF*




DS_20170501_3243143 by Diana Serban, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Borșa Resort, Maramureș*

*BORȘA RESORT, MARAMUREȘ*






Green grass by Mostesare, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iron Gates Nature Park*

*IRON GATES NATURE PARK*



Romanian bank across the river, Serbian bank in foreground




Danube tourism- Serbia by vladobgd, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

219985898​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*A3 "Transylvania" Motorway*

*A3 "TRANSYLVANIA" MOTORWAY*



A3 motorway is a partially built (approx. 18%) motorway, planned to connect Bucharest with the Transylvania region and the north-western part of the country. It will be 603 km long and will run along the route: Ploiești, Brașov, Făgăraș, Sighișoara, Târgu Mureș, Cluj-Napoca, Zalău and Oradea, connecting with Hungary's M4 motorway near Borș. As of July 2012, there are two separate segments in service totalizing 107 km: the Bucharest – Ploiești motorway (55 km) and the Câmpia Turzii – Gilău segment (52 km).





My way or the highway by Oara Voicu Stefan, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Stânceni, Defile of Upper Mureș Nature Park, Transylvania*

*STÂNCENI, DEFILE OF UPPER MUREȘ NATURE PARK, TRANSYLVANIA
*





41-0464-2 CFR Calatori by mureseanu_976, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Perișoru, Bărăgan Steppe, Muntenia*

*PERIȘORU, BĂRĂGAN STEPPE, MUNTENIA*





Călin Stan​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dobrovăț Monastery*

*DOBROVĂȚ MONASTERY*



Built and painted in 1504 by Stephen the Great




doxologia.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Aita Mare / Nagyajta, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*AITA MARE / NAGYAJTA, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*




The peasant fortress develops around the Unitarian church which was first built as a Catholic around 1300, demolished and rebuilt in present form in 15th century. The fortress was built in 16th century, though a fortification is mentioned here as early as 1222.





IMG_20170521_104231853 by Jelke van der Meer, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Țarcu Mountains*

* ȚARCU MOUNTAINS*




cotidianul.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hârșova town's port at Danube, Dobruja*

* HÂRȘOVA TOWN'S PORT AT DANUBE, DOBRUJA*




Florin Dobranici​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Domogled Massif*

*DOMOGLED MASSIF*






Romania '17-7.jpg by Kuba Sztanderski, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Poiana Mărului Reservoir, Țarcu Mountains, Banat*

*POIANA MĂRULUI RESERVOIR, ȚARCU MOUNTAINS, BANAT*




expressdebanat.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Moieciu, border between Transylvania and Muntenia*

*MOIECIU, BORDER BETWEEN TRANSYLVANIA AND MUNTENIA*






Rando sur Moeciu by Le sac à do'Do & Polo, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Outskirts of Gheorgheni / Gyergyószentmiklós town, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*OUTSKIRTS OF : GHEORGHENI / GYERGYÓSZENTMIKLÓS TOWN, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*




 It is the historical capital of the former Gyergyószék Chair (chairs = semi-autonomous Székely and Saxon comitati in Transylvania), geographically coresponding with Gyergyói Depression. As of 2011, the city had a population of 17,705, of which 86% are Székely Hungarians. 




Mincsor Szabolcs​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Neamț city seen from far*

*PIATRA NEAMȚ CITY SEEN FROM FAR*




Sam Sara​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*bORȘ*

*BORȘA RESORT, MARAMUREȘ*




Călător prin Maramureș​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Comarnic town & climateric resort, Prahova Valley, Muntenia*

*COMARNIC TOWN & CLIMATERIC RESORT, PRAHOVA VALLEY, MUNTENIA*





EA 880 RO-SNTFC @ Comarnic by antonio_istrate22, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bazna / Baußen, Chair of Mediaș, Saxon Transylvania*

*BAZNA / BAUßEN (BAAßEN), CHAIR OF MEDIAȘ, SAXON TRANSYLVANIA*



Village with a 15th century fortified church. This is the typical medieval landscape of rural Saxon Transylvania, with villages dominated by the fortified complexes.



Iulian Oancia​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bogdana Monastery, Bacău County, Moldavia*

*BOGDANA MONASTERY, BACĂU COUNTY, MOLDAVIA*



Fortified complex built in 1670



Toni Leu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Godeanu Mountains*

*GODEANU MOUNTAINS*





http://petrucristescu.domasnea.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube near Giurgiu*

*DANUBE NEAR GIURGIU*



Romanian bank in backdrop, Bulgarian bank in foreground



[SIZE
="1"]Yavor Michev[/SIZE]​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Turnu Monastery, Olt Defile, Oltenia*

*TURNU MONASTERY, OLT DEFILE, OLTENIA*



The settlement appeared in 15th or 16th century as a cave hermitage dug by some monks from Cozia Monastery (found at 2 km on the opposite bank of Olt). The cave cells are preserved in monastery's courtyard. The church and other buildings have been reconstructed in 1935, after a fire that destroyed the old structures. 



Mariana Nicolae​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Stavropoleos Street, Bucharest*

*STAVROPOLEOS STREET, BUCHAREST *



turistprinro.wordpress.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The cable car above Transfăgărășan Highway and the Bâlea Waterfall*

*THE CABLE CAR ABOVE TRANSFĂGĂRĂȘAN HIGHWAY AND THE BÂLEA WATERFALL*



Northern (Transylvanian) side of Făgăraș Mountains




DSCF5426 by Azulchinasky Azulchinasky, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Romantic channel in Danube Delta*

*ROMANTIC CHANNEL IN DANUBE DELTA *






Willows over the channel by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului Massif*

*PIATRA CRAIULUI MASSIF* 




trekking-triP​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Penteleu Massif, Buzău Mountains*

*PENTELEU MASSIF, BUZĂU MOUNTAINS*



Buzău Mountains expand on 1,900 km²





Un pic de odihna by Sorin Sfirlogea, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bicaz Gorges seen from above*

* BICAZ GORGES SEEN FROM ABOVE*




Sam Sara​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Fabulous Latorița Valley*

*FABULOUS LATORIȚA VALLEY*


Latorița Mountains on one side, Căpățânii Mountains on other side



Bogdan Florian Căprariu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Victoria Underpass, Bucharest*

*VICTORIA UNDERPASS, BUCHAREST*






Pasajul Victoriei by Matei Edu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Apuseni Nature Park*

* APUSENI NATURE PARK*





20170604_110042 by Catalin Serban, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Blue Black Sea at Constanța*

*BLUE BLACK SEA AT CONSTANȚA*





Neversea beach by E D, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Harghita / Hargita Mountains, Székely Land, Transylvania*

* HARGHITA / HARGITA MOUNTAINS, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*





Eurasian Brown Bear by Richard Scott, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tulcea*

*TULCEA*





Tulcea by Véronique TOSSUMA, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Somewhere in Transylvania*

*SOMEWHERE IN TRANSYLVANIA*





Romania 2017 by JJ de Wit, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vârful lui SDDtn Oeak*

*VÂRFUL LUI STAN PEAK, MEHEDINȚI MOUNTAINS, LIMIT BETWEEN OLTENIA AND BANAT*





Crucea de pe Varful lui Stan (1.466m) - in ultimul plan Podisul Mehedinti by I C, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Postăvaru Peak, Postăvaru Massif (Bucegi Mountains in backdrop)*

*POSTĂVARU PEAK, POSTĂVARU MASSIF (BUCEGI MOUNTAINS IN BACKDROP)*






The way to Mordor by Tudor Parau, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Romania = the Gate to Fairy Tales World (Zănoaga Gorges, Bucegi Mountains)*

*ROMANIA = THE GATE TO FAIRY TALES WORLD (ZĂNOAGA GORGES, BUCEGI MOUNTAINS)*




In past, the life of people everywhere in the world was marked by the belief in supernatural. The border between reality and legend was blured in the mind of most because they were living in small communities scattered in the enormity of untouched natural environment about they were knowing nothing and which they could "explore" only through imagination and fantasising. With the advancement of human civilisation and rapid growth of population, the unknown, mysterious areas of the planet have shrinked and today they almost vanished completely. But not in that area in Europe known as Romania, where the mythical geography and geomorphology and the isolation they created has lead to survival of imense intact natural areas, of a cultural heritage of oldest and most diverse origin which make this territory sort of witness of a world vanished for millenia in other parts of the planet. Notice that what we call Romania didn't exist before second half of 19th century. Is in fact about former states with very different identity, joined together in two stages, in 1859 and 1918.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Border between Romania and Ukraine in Maramureș Mountains*

*BORDER BETWEEN ROMANIA AND UKRAINE IN MARAMUREȘ MOUNTAINS*





*** by Roman Zinchenko, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Railway safari through history and biodiversity - Dobruja*

*RAILWAY SAFARI THROUGH HISTORY AND BIODIVERSITY - DOBRUJA*



This is Dobruja's main railway, that crosses its plateau from Tulcea city in the north to Constanța (open map and notice the blue line).




*
Sulzer minimal / Egy Sulzerral előfogatolt Malaxa by Peter Pacsika, on Flickr*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Valea Hotarului village, Land of Muscel, Muntenia*

*VALEA HOTARULUI VILLAGE, LAND OF MUSCEL, MUNTENIA*



The village is situated on upper Dâmbovița Valley (right after the river leaves the Rucăr - Bran Corridor), which here flows between Iezer Păpușa Mountains on west and Leaota Mountains on east.





Valea Hotarului by Calin Sirbu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Administrative Palace in Satu Mare / Szatmárnémeti city, Northern Partium*

*ADMINISTRATIVE PALACE IN SATU MARE / SZATMÁRNÉMETI, NORTHERN PARTIUM*



The Administrative Palace holds some records and remarkable features: 
1. Is the most significant program of Brutalist architecture in Romania 
2. Is the tallest building in Transylvania - 97 m - and the fourth tallest in Romania
3. From its top, almost the entire Satu Mare County can be seen, and even parts of Hungary, because most of the county consists of flat terrain
4. The three smaller towers represents the three main ethnic groups in city and county: Romanians, Hungarians and (Swabian) Germans. The big tower represents the bound between these nations.



Florin Dobranici​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

*BUCHAREST*




Rikitza​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Buila - Vânturarița Massif*

*BUILA - VÂNTURARIȚA MASSIF*






0336TabaraBuilaVanturarita-2017 by Himalaya Adventure, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Borsec / Borszék Depression, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*BORSEC / BORSZÉK DEPRESSION, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*






0175Tabara_Borsec -2017 by Himalaya Adventure, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Scurtele Waterfall, Godeanu Mountains*

*SCURTELE WATERFALL, GODEANU MOUNTAINS*





Erdélyi túrák​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lamborghini Huracan commercial filmed on Transfăgărășan Highway*

*LAMBORGHINI HURACAN COMMERCIAL FILMED ON TRANSFĂGĂRĂȘAN HIGHWAY*




The most recent commercial for the 610 horsepower Huracan - the sport car of 2014 according to Top Gear - was filmed these days on the "best road in the world"


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Timișoara by me*

*TIMIȘOARA BY ME*



1. Promenades along Bega Canal. Bega was the first navigation canal built on the present-day territory of Romania in 1728-1732. Through this regularisation, the Austrian administration aimed at draining the terrain around the city and in the same time to connect Timișoara with empire's navigable network. Its name comes from the Bega River which before 1728 was flowing through the middle of the city but now surrounds the central area (Cetate District). 

2. Queen Maria Park was established in 1852 on the former Esplanade, the unbuilt, 900 m wide area around the Vauban fortifications of the city, after demolition of most of them in first half of 19th century. The park was founded by Count Coronini, then governor of Banat and has borne his name until 1918. The Coronini Park was the first park of Timișoara and the beginning of a series of parks built on the former area of the Esplanade. Today, these parks surround the oldest part of the city - the Cetate ("Upper City") District.

3. Millenium Church was built in 1896-1901 as the main Catholic church in then the booming, industrial neighborhood of Fabric. It was meant to be part of the festivities, constructive programs and other kind of manifestations aimed at commemorating a thousands years since the coming of Hungarians in the Carpathian Basin, in 1896.

4. Decebal Bridge was built in 1909 in Secession Style. Is the finest in the city and connects Fabric District with Cetate District.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Street near Carol Park, Bucharest*

*STREET NEAR CAROL PARK, BUCHAREST*





3308 - 47 - 30.07.2017 (3) by Victor Silaghi, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Mureș Nature Park, Transylvania*

*DEFILE OF MUREȘ NATURE PARK, TRANSYLVANIA*





40-0826-3 by 92Dragos, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*This winter in Suhard Mountains, Bukovina*

*THIS WINTER IN SUHARD MOUNTAINS, BUKOVINA*






This winter with some friends in the Suhard Mountains by Benedek Eduard, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Aerial video: Doftana Valley and Paltinu Reservoir, Prahova Subcarpathians, Muntenia*

*AERIAL VIDEO: DOFTANA VALLEY AND PALTINU RESERVOIR, PRAHOVA SUBCARPATHIANS, MUNTENIA*





The valley marks in its upper sector the boundary between Baiului (western bank) and Grohotiș (eastern bank) mountains. With a lenght of ¬50 km, Doftana is one of Prahova County's three main valleys, all three flowing from north to south and running relatively parallel.
We can see in this video images revealing the dreamy beauty of Muntenian villages, with their houses with red tiles and the picturesques white churches in post-Byzantine style


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Aerial video: Ciucaș Mountains and Bratocea Pass*

*AERIAL VIDEO: CIUCAȘ MOUNTAINS AND BRATOCEA PASS*





Bratocea is situated on DN1A, one of Romania's top ten finest scenic roads. The road connects Northeastern Muntenia (Prahova County) with Southeastern Transylvania (Land of Bârsa) and the pass is situated at the limit between Prahova County (Muntenia) and Brașov County (Transylvania).




















David Marcu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Unitarian church and peasant castle in Arcuș / Árkos, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*UNITARIAN CHURCH AND PEASANT CASTLE IN ARCUȘ / ÁRKOS, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*



A Romanesque church was built in first half of 13th century on this place, from which the semicircular apse remains. A new church was built in 15-16th centuries in Gothic style, when also a separated bell tower was added. Initially Catholic, the church will pass to the Unitarian community which became majoritary in Arcuș by conversion, in 16th century. In first half of 17th century were erected the defensive walls and towers, which integrated the bell tower as a gate tower. Damaged by the 1829 earthquake, the church will be rebuilt up to 1833 in present form. The upper part of the bell / gate tower was also rebuilt several times.



Erdélyi túrák​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Godeanu Mountains*

*GODEANU MOUNTAINS*





Erdélyi túrák​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube near Cernavodă, Dobruja*

*DANUBE NEAR CERNAVODĂ, DOBRUJA*




Andrei‎ Butescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ieud, Maramureș*

*IEUD, MARAMUREȘ*





Diana Buzoianu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Gura Humorului, Bukovina*

*GURA HUMORULUI, BUKOVINA *




Alexandru Isac​


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

kay: Thank you too, Primeval. I like this thread of yours, it is a blast of fresh air.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vivid Bucharest*

Some very nice words again, thank you.


*VIVID BUCHAREST*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ruins of a Paleochristian church with intact martyrium at Niculițel, Dobruja*

*RUIN OF A PALEOCHRISTIAN CHURCH WITH INTACT MARTYRIUM AT NICULIȚEL, DOBRUJA*



Around 341 BCE, here was the center of a Dacian political organisation lead by basileus Mokson. During Roman period, at Niculițel lived a rural community associated with the city of Noviodunum (today Isaccea). In early middle age, in 7-8th centuries, at Niculițel was a large earth fortification with a lenght of 28 km surrounding the locality, built by a population (Slavic, Protoromanian or Turkic) allied with the Byzantine empire.
Nevertheless, from the Roman-Byzantine period remain the most important vestiges in this locality: in 1971, following flooding and landslides were discovered the ruins of a 5th century CE church with the intact crypt and the relics of four Christian martyrs. These martyrs were killed during Diocletianus' persecution, around year 300. Their names, Zotikos, Attalos, Kamasis and Filippos, are written on crypt's wall. They, like other martyrs from Dobruja, have been known from literary sources and celebrated by the Eastern (Orthodox) and Western (Catholic) churches for more than 16 centuries without being known where were they buried.





Florian Colea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Văliug / Franzdorf, Semenic Mountains, Banat*

*VĂLIUG / FRANZDORF, SEMENIC MOUNTAINS, BANAT*



Văliug is a village with 881 Romanians and 80 Germans, at the foot of Semenic Mountains. founded in 1780 to provide wood for carchoal for Reșița furnaces. The locality is separated from other human settlements by tens of km of wilderness all around. In 1908 - 1909 it was built a dam, the lake being now one of the favorite recreational destinations of people from region.



Fantasticul Banat​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Pasărea Monastery near Bucharest*

*PASĂREA MONASTERY, NEAR BUCHAREST*




Founded in 1813, the present main church is from 1846. There is a small cemetery with a second chapel in the courtyard and the cells are individual 19th-20th century houses.
The monastery has amazing settings, being surrounded by a lake and by forest. There is also a village with the same name near monastery. Because of the forest and lake, the air is pure and strong and the vegetation is exuberant. The area is on Europe's chernozem belt, the most fertile land in the world and you clearly see this. On one of the the opposite banks of the lake there are two oak trees that must have more than 400 years, witnesses of the legendary Codrii Vlăsiei, the prehistorical forest that used to grow around Bucharest on thousands of square kilometers up to 19th century, when most of it was felled to make land for agriculture.




Costi Sotir​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Țibău Mountains, Bukovina*

*ȚIBĂU MOUNTAINS, BUKOVINA*



Possibly the least known mountains in Romania, they are a prolonged ridge parallel with the Obcinele Bucovinei Mountains.
The territory was historically part of Bukovina and the villages from the area, belonging to Cârlibaba and other communes, are majoritary inhabited by Hutsuls. The Hutsuls moved here in 18th century in order to escape higher taxes in Galicia or religious persecution from the Catholic states of Poland and Austria.
The area is very beautiful, with the low heights and the valleys covered in endless forests and pastures, with hamlets spread here and there where the few people still live like in premodern times, without much contact with the rest of the world.



Costică Martinescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Jiu National Park*

*DEFILE OF JIU NATIONAL PARK*




On the bottom of the valley can be seen some meanders of the river, a small part of its 33 km long journey through the defile. Most of the forests from the river's banks to the top of the mountains are old-growth



Robi Nor‎​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Saxon pesant castle in Viscri / Wesikirich, Transylvania*

*SAXON PEASANT CASTLE IN VISCRI / WEISKIRICH, TRANSYLVANIA*


The weißkirch ("white church") in the village's German name refers to a chapel built by the Székely inhabitants who lived in the area prior to the Saxons, who arrived between 1141 and 1162. In the 13th century, the Saxons built a Romanesque hall church that integrated the chapel but also introduced changes. The church was fortified around 1500: the hall was lengthened and linked to the keep. In the 12th century, fortifications began to be built around the chapel. Forming an oval and made of river and field stone, the south, east and northeast walls have survived; these are 7 m in height. The entrance is through the southeast wall, to which two towers and two bastions were added in the 14th century.





DSC_6988 by Thomas Dekiere, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Galați and "I. C Brătianu" village across the Danube*

*GALAȚI and "I. C. BRĂTIANU" VILLAGE ACROSS THE DANUBE*



Formerly named Zaclău, I. C. Brătianu is a village in Tulcea County, part of the province of Dobruja, while Galați is part of Moldavia.



AeroTeam​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Near Râmnicu Vâlcea, Oltenia*

*NEAR RÂMNICU VÂLCEA, OLTENIA *



Bogdan Florian Căprariu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vlădeasa Mountains, border between Crișana and Transylvania*

* VLĂDEASA MOUNTAINS, BORDER BETWEEN CRIȘANA AND TRANSYLVANIA*





Din Vladeasa spre Rogojel by Ela Vaida, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău Massif*

*CEAHLĂU MASSIF*



Giuseppe Milo​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sibiun city seen from Lotru Mountains, border between Oltenia and Transylvania*

*SIBIU CITY SEEN FROM L0TRU MOUNTAINS, BORDER BETWEEN OLTENIA AND TRANSYLVANIA*



50 km long, extending on 1,072 km² and reaching a height of 2,242 m, Lotru Mountains mark the border between Transylvania and Wallachia (Province of Oltenia) on their main ridge. 
I was born and I lived my first 5 years in Lotru Mountains, though I remember little from there: the endless forests surrounding Sterpu, the little working colony on homonimous valley. 





Sibiu: a different perspective by Bogdan Marian, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains*

*RODNA MOUNTAINS*



Iulian Oancia​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Agapia Monastery, Stânișoara Mountains, Moldavia*

*AGAPIA MONASTERY, STÂNIȘOARA MOUNTAINS, MOLDAVIA*




Established in 1643, is presently home to 400 nuns, possibly the largest monastery in Europe. Most of the nuns live in houses around the monastery, each house being inhabited by few young nuns and an elder nun as leader. The church dates from 1643 while the fortress of cells from early 19th century. It is situated amidst dense forests of Stânișoara Mountains, inside the limits of Vânători - Neamț Nature Park. 




doxologia.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*View from Moldova Nouă town toward Moldova Veche hharbour village at Danube, Banat*

*VIEW FROM MOLDOVA NOUĂ TOWN TOWARD MOLDOVA VECHE HARBOUR VILLAGE AT DANUBE, BANAT*




Moldova Nouă (population 12,350, of which Serbs make 11%) was first time mentioned in 1776. It appeared shortly before that year, when two villages joined together. The area around is, neveretheless, inhabited from Paleolithic and in Mesolithic was the home of Europe's oldest civilisation, Lepenski Vir, the homonimous archaeological site being found some km downstream, on the Serbian bank. 
In Roman time, the place was the location of an important mining settlement.
The name Moldova Nouă (New Moldavia), despite the resemblence with the name of medieval state of Moldavia, has nothing in common with it. It is possible to be a continuator of the Dacian name Mudava (known from ancient sources to be located in these parts), on the territory of Moldova Nouă being found the vestiges of two important Dacian fortified settlements and a civil locality. During the Ottoman rule in Banat (1552-1716), Moldova Veche (Old Moldavia), now a component village of Moldova Nouă, was the capital of a sangeac (county) and was named by Turks Mudava, which is identical with the Dacian name.




Fantasticul Banat​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Latorița and Căpățânii Mountains, Oltenia*

*LATORIȚA AND CĂPĂȚÂNII MOUNTAINS, OLTENIA*



Don't know if Latorița is in foreground and Căpățânii in backdrop or the other way around



dromarland.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Buila - Vânturarița National Park, Oltenia*

*BUILA - VÂNTURARIȚA NATIONAL PARK, OLTENIA*




Creasta Builei-Vanturarita by Alexandru Mihail Popescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bicaz Gorges*

* BICAZ GORGES*




Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Semenic Mountains, Banat*

*SEMENIC MOUNTAINS, BANAT*



Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Făgăraș Mountains*

*FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS *




fagaras romania by gherdanantonio, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mediaș / Medwesch city, Sadon Transylvania*

* MEDIAȘ / MEDWESCH CITY, SAXON TRANSYLVANIA*



The central fortress, a complex dating from 14-16th centuries. 





Mediaş. by Zachary Sunderman, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rafting on Bistrița River at Ciocănești, Bukovina*

*RAFTING ON BISTRIȚA RIVER AT CIOCĂNEȘTI, BUKOVINA*



Situated on Bistrița River, upstream of Vatra Dornei, in the mirific scenery of Land of Dorne, the entire Ciocănești commune was declared in 2004 a museum, in order to preserve the unique traditional architecture and other features of folkloric heritage.



Romică Horhota​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*DANUBE DELTA *





Danube delta - Romania by Wietse Jongsma, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*13th century Catholic in Odorheiu Secuiesc / Székelyudvarhely, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*13TH CENTURY CATHOLIC CHAPEL IN ODORHEIU SECUIESC / SZÉKELYUDVARHELY, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*



Attila Szöllösi​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Saxon meeting at Alțâna / Alzen, Chair of Nocrich, Transylvania*

*SAXON MEETING AT ALȚÂNA / ALZEN, CHAIR OF NOCRICH, TRANSYLVANIA*




The village was mentioned in a document in 1291. It was one of the largest Saxon communities in the Chair of Nocrich (village neighbouring Alțâna), which included the villages on Hârtibaciu Valley. The valley of River Hârtibaciu (88 km long) is the most remote and authentic of the Saxon zones from Transylania. The villages lost among hills and tree clusters are so peaceful that seem to belong to other century. 
Almost every locality on Hârtibaciu Valley preserves a peasant fortress / fortified church and Alțâna is no exception. The one from here consists of a Romanesque 13th century church transformed in 16th century and surrounded by walls and towers during the same period. The photo is taken in the courtyard of the fortress.
The Saxon traditional dress is of very ancient origin. The Saxon communities were very conservative up to the middle of 20th century and the design of clothes was transmitted almost unchanged for centuries. The woman dress includes elements of Medieval and Renaissance origin. The medieval elements are related with the dress from the region from where the ancestors of the Saxons came in Transylvania in 12-13th centuries: Luxemburg, Flanders etc. Source




rumänienreise 2017 - manfred_220 by Siebenbürger Jugend Traun, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube - Black Sea Canal crossing Dobruja near Medgidia*

*DANUBE - BLACK SEA CANAL CROSSING DOBRUJA NEAR MEDGIDIA*






425 109 (GFR) - Medgidia by Jan-Felix Tillmann, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Timișoara by me*

*TIMIȘOARA BY ME*






Unification Square, Timișoara, Romania by Carpathianland, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*"From my heaven" - Ceahlău Massif*

*"FROM MY HEAVEN" - CEAHLĂU MASSIF*




Sorin Dumitrache​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Assumption eve at Comana Monastery, south of Bucharest*

*ASSUMPTION EVE AT COMANA MONASTERY, SOUTH OF BUCHAREST*



Esablished by Vlad Țepeș in 1461, it was intended to be the resting place for him and his family and his main foundation. But as he was killed by Turks and his body probably destroyed, this didn't came to happen. Like all monasteries from area, it was initially situated on an island among marhes. In 1588 the monastery was rebuilt amidst the old ruins, especially the defensive walls from first monastery. In 17th century, the monastery becomes the resting place of Cantacuzino family, whose coat of arms (the Byzantine double-headed eagle, as they were of imperial descent) is found as a basrelief on church's wall (see photos). Nicolae Pătrașcu, ruler of Wallachia between 1599-1600, is buried here, as well as some boyars. In 1699 the monastery is repaired and extended. In 1854 the church is demolished and rebuilt in the present form. The original 16th-17th century walls and cells are preserved on two sides of monastery's fortress.



Vasile Arcanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Giurgiu - Ruse Danube bridge*

*GIURGIU - RUSE DANUBE BRIDGE*






Untitled by Велислав, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Eforie Nord Resort, Dobruja*

*EFORIE NORD RESORT, DOBRUJA*



On right, the Techirghiol Lagoon. On left, Black Sea. In backdrop, Eforie Sud Resort





eforie nord europa (19) by flavianos, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Reghin / Sächsisch-regen / Szászrégen, Mureș County, Transylvania*

*REGHIN / SÄCHSISCH-REGEN / SZÁSZRÉGEN, MUREȘ COUNTY, TRANSYLVANIA*



Reghin (population 33,281) is the thbird biggest city in Mureș County, after Târgu Mureș and Sighișoara. Initially a Saxon town, Reghin came to have in 19th century two relatively equal groups of Germans and Hungarians and a smaller group of Romanians. In 1910 there were 2,994 Germans, 2,947 Hungartians and 1,311 Romanians




István Fodor​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*DANUBE DELTA *



AttilaSzöllösi ​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Latorița Mountains, Oltenia*

*LATORIȚA MOUNTAINS, OLTENIA*




mygarage.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sunrise at Eforie Nord*

*SUNRISE AT EFORIE NORD*






rasarit eforie nord (7) by flavianos, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*DANUBE AT RUSE - GIURGIU* 



Romanian bank on thge right, Bulgarian bank on ther left



Yavor Michev​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sălciua, Trascău Mountains, Transylvania*

*SĂLCIUA, TRASCĂU MOUNTAINS, TRANSYLVANIA*




Alexandru George​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Near Vatra Dornei, border between Bukovina and Transylvania*

*NEAR VATRA DORNEI, BORDER BETWEEN BUKOVINA AND TRANSYLVANIA*





58-0013-1 | CFR Calatori by Alex G, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Harghita - Băi / Hargitafürdő Spa, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*HARGHITA - BĂI / HARGITAFÜRDŐ SPA, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*



Hargitafürdő ("Harghita Baths") is a ski, climateric and balnear resort in the heart of Harghita Mountains, on the slopes of Mădărași Massif, at average altitude of 1,400 m. Administrativelyt they are a district of Miercurea Ciuc (seat of Harghita County), though they are situated at no less than 23 km from the city, which lays in the flat Ciuc Depression. The volcanic origin of Harghita Mountains gave birth to interesting post-volcanic matural objectives and phenomena, the most famous being the Saint Ann Crater Lake, the Tinovul Mohoș Peat Bog and others. But in my opinion, the most interesting, though little known and visited are the ones in Harghita - Băi, where surface deposits of sulphur resulted from ground emissions created an unusual yellow environment which recall the well known Yellow Stone post-volcanic phenomena (they are visible in the photo).
Mădărași Peak is the highest summit in Harghita Mountains, a 70 km long range situated relatively in the middle of Székely Land and in past constituting the natural border between several of the former Székely Seats or comitati, each one of these seats covering a depression and having a distinct culture and identity. By its central position and because of the elevated view in all directions over the entire Székely Land, Mădărași Mountain has gained symbolic connotations in last decades, as "roof" and heart of the Hungarian-speaking enclave from the middle of what is now Romania.



calatoresc.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Horezu town, Vâlcea County, Oltenia*

*HOREZU TOWN, VÂLCEA COUNTY, OLTENIA*



skyroomshorezu.ro/​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat Mountains National Park*

*RETEZAT MOUNTAINS NATIONAL PARK*





0446Tabara Retezat _2017 by Himalaya Adventure, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Secu Monastery, Stânișoara Mountains, Moldavia*

*SECU MONASTERY, STÂNIȘOARA MOUNTAINS, MOLDAVIA*



Fortress monastery built in 1602 deep in the wild, densely forested mountains



secu.mmb.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Kovács Drugstore - Timișoara by me*

*KOVÁCS DRUGSTORE - TIMIȘOARA BY ME*



Built in 1910 in Fabric District (the industrial district appeared in 18th century outside the walled city) - Kovács Drugstore was and is one of the finest buildings in the area and together with Brück House from Unification Square (founded in 1828, present building from 1911), one of Timișoara's two oldest and finest drugstores.





Kovács Drugstore, Timișoara, Romania by Carpathianland, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

*RARĂU MOUNTAINS*





Masivul Rarau, Bucovina, Romania by Flo D., on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lăzarea / Szárhegyi, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*LĂZAREA / SZÁRHEGYI, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*


Szárhegy is the finest village in Gheorgheni Depression / Chair, if not in entire Székely Land, especially because of its castle (not in photo) and because of surrounding landscapes.
In photo: the Catholic Church, structure partly dating from 13th century, commanding the village from a hill



Akos Csiki​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Princely Churrch, Piatra Neamț, Moldavia*

*PRINCELY CHURCH, PIATRA NEAMȚ, MOLDAVIA*



Built in 1498



jeanpierrerousseaublog.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat Mountains National Park*

*RETEZAT MOUNTAINS NATIONAL PARK*





DS_20170727_7658213 by Diana Serban, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Boga Valley and village, Apuseni Nature Park, border between Partium and Transylvania*

*BOGA VALLEY AND VILLAGE, APUSENI NATURE PARK, BORDER BETWEEN PARTIUM AND TRANSYLVANIA*



Zsigmond Báthori​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hășmaș / Hagymás Mountains*

*HĂȘMAȘ / HAGYMÁS MOUNTAINS*



Akos Csiki​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Former "44 Springs" Hermitage in Pietreni village, Vâlcea County, Oltenia*

*FORMER "44 SPRINGS" HERMITAGE IN PIETRENI VILLAGE, VÂLCEA COUNTY, OLTENIA*




This is the finest area of rural Oltenia: mountains covered in temperate jungle and crossed by tens of rivers with spectacular gorges, fairy tale villages, hermitages and monasteries, the finest ethnographic traditions.
Now a parochial church, the structure belonged initially to a hermitage built in 1701 by monks from neighbour Bistrița Monastery as a more secluded place for hermits. The hermitage is situated at the end of the stunning gorges of Costești River, which some millions of years ago broke through an oddly-positioned & oriented massif of Căpățânii Mountains (see map), cuting this massif in half: one half is now Buila - Vânturarița Massif and the other half is Arnota Massif. Both these massifs have paradisiac beauty, but Buila much more





Pietreni by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Aerial video: Cozia Peak - Oltenia's Belvedere*

*AERIAL VDEO: COZIA PEAK - OLTENIA'S BELVEDERE*




Cozia is an isolated massif rising on the left bank of Olt, at the end of river's stunning defile. By its position at the limit between mountains and Subcarpathian ring of hills, Cozia offers, especially from its summit, the finest and most complete panoramas of an area in Oltenia.
Covered in old-growth forests covering everything in a green carpet punctured by sharp cliffs and hiding within its thick vegetation countless fast-running streams (of which you can know only from the loud sound of their hundreds waterfalls going into the valleys, Cozia resemble rather a piece from the mountainous sectors of Amazonian jungle or Southeast Asia (Vietnam etc) than a landform of Europe. 
















Adrian Borda​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Aerial video: Cobor / Kîwern village, Saxon Seat of Rupea, Transylvania*

*AERIAL VIDEO: COBOR / KÎWERN VILLAGE, SAXON SEAT OF RUPEA, TRANSYLVANIA*




The Reformed (Hungarian Calvinist) fortified church commands the setttlement from a small hill. Certified in 1206, the initially Saxon village had a 13th century Romanesque church which in 15th century was replaced by the present Gothic hall church. In the same century, the village was abandoned. Around 1640, the village will be repopulated, this time with Lutheran Székelys (Lutheranism was and is the religion of Transylvanian Saxons, the Hungarians usually belonging to Catholic, Calvin and Unitarian denominations). The Székelys will contribute by erecting the surrounding, four towers peasant castle. In 1862, the population passed to Calvinism and since then, the church belongs to this religion.





231390003​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Casimcea Viaduct, Dobruja*

*CASIMCEA VIADUCT, DOBRUJA*




The viaduct was built after the plans of Anghel Saligny (1854-1925), the same engineer who designed the famous bridge of Cernavodă which now bears his name. The viaduct is part of Tulcea - Medgidia Railway that crosses Dobruja from north to south, railway built between 1911 and 1940 which passes through places of great beauty and purity: the forested Măcin Mountains, the Dobrujan Plateau with sunny crop fields, the reed - covered shores of Razelm Lagoon, the tranquil villages.





60 1376 RO-CFR by Peter Pacsika, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vulcan Massif, Metaliferi Mountains, Transylvania*

*VULCAN MASSIF, METALIFERI MOUNTAINS, TRANSYLVANIA*




Horia Mihai Gligor​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Golia Monastery, Iași*

*GOLIA MONASTERY, IAȘI *



Founded in 16th century, rebuilt in present form in 1650



doxologia.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului*

*PIATRA CRAIULUI* 






De la Fantana lui Botorog spre Poiana Zanoaga by Alexandru Mihail Popescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Paltinu / Палтіну, Bukovina*

*PALTINU / ПАЛТІНУ, BUKOVINA*




Nicu Spînu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*SIGHIȘOARA / SCHÄSBRICH *





20170818-Sigishuara_Panorama by Nachshon Daskal, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Wild dream on Transfăgărășan*

*WILD DREAM ON TRANSFĂGĂRĂȘAN*



This may give you a glimpse about Făgăraș - one of the wildest places on earth - wild in respect of preservation of habitats, exuberance and health of vegetation and wildlife, rugedness of relief and overall dangerousness of environment





Solo rider by Bogdan Puiu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Black Sea beaqch near Năvodari*

*BLACK SEA BEACH NEAR NĂVODARI*






Sea dreams by ionut.petrea, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Agapia Monastery, Stânișoara Mountains, Moldavia*

*AGAPIA MONASTERY, STÂNIȘOARA MOUNTAINS, MOLDAVIA*






Agapia Monastery in Romania by ionut.petrea, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Oradea / Nagyvárad*

*ORADEA / NAGYVÁRAD*





Elemér István Matécsa​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vatra Dornei Resort, Bukovina*

*VATRA DORNEI RESORT, BUKOVINA*




Nesu Tamas‎​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

*BUCEGI MOUNTAINS*





legab_horoaba-7 by Gabriel Stancu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*DANUBE DELTA*



The photo looks from other age and in fact this is the character of Danube Delta experience: a journey into the past, when nature was intact and pure





Danube Delta, Romania (rev.) by Amsterdamming, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cindrel Mountains, Transylvania*

*CINDREL MOUNTAINS, TRANSYLVANIA*



900 km² total surface, 2,244 m maximum height





Drumetie in Muntii Cindrel mergpemuntero (22) by Cristian Tanasa, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Therme Bucharest Spa*

*THERME BUCHAREST SPA*




_RJS6016 by Richard Silver, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Transylvanian Saxons' annual meeting (Sibiu)*

*TRANSYLVANIAN SAXONS' ANNUAL MEETING (SIBIU)*






Rumänien 1-222 by Siebenbürger Jugend Traun, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Near Gura Teghii village, Buzău Mountains, Munteni*

*NEAR GURA TEGHII VILLAGE, BUZĂU MOUNTAINS, MUNTENIA*




Please notice that I do not consider acceptable, on the contrary I strongly condemn the enslavement and use of animals for domestic purposes, like appears in this photo.






Countryside by MaViDar, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bihor Mountains, Crișana*

* BIHOR MOUNTAINS, CRIȘANA*



They are 25 km long, 14 km wide and reach 1,849 m with the peak Curcubăta Mare, which is also the highest point in Apuseni. 
Bihor Mountains is where the most of the caves and other karst and biogical wonders from Apuseni Nature Park are located. They are characterized by abundance of water (including the huge network of hundreds of km of underground rivers), variety of landforms and ecosystems etc. 



Larisa Birta​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Dreaming Land of Forests: Baiului Mountains, looking toward Bucegi Mountains*

*THE DREAMING LAND OF FORESTS: BAIULUI MOUNTAINS, LOOKING TOWARD BUCEGI MOUNTAINS* 





DSC_3734 by Cristian Tanasa, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Look on the next page for some very hot videos & photos in the next hours!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Giant Awakening - Sunrise in Ceahlău Massif*

*THE GIANT AWAKENING - SUNRISE IN CEAHLĂU MASSIF*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lunca Bradului village, Defile of Mureș Nature Park, Transylvania*

*LUNCA BRADULUI VILLAGE, DEFILE OF MUREȘ NATURE PARK, TRANSYLVANIA*





Jump to minute 2:46 for the images with the defile


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Beiuș town, Land of Beiuș Depression, Crișana*

*BEIUȘ TOWN, LAND OF BEIUȘ DEPRESSION, CRIȘANA*



The town (population 10,667) is situated in a depression crossed by Crișul Negru River. It was capital of the medieval Beiuș Comitatus and presently is the geographic and cultural center of Land of Beiuș, the most representative ethnographic zone from Western Romania. 
Naturally, the area is hilly, making the transition between Apuseni Mountains and the Pannonian Plain.



Christian Filipescu​



















*Traditional dance from Budureasa village, Land of Beiuș*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Orșova, Danube Canyon, Banat*

*ORȘOVA, DANUBE CANYON, BANAT *





Monument Romania Mare by Pierre, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bâsca Roziliei River, Buzău Mountains, Muntenia*

*BÂSCA ROZILIEI RIVER, BUZĂU MOUNTAINS, MUNTENIA*





River by MaViDar, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tișița Gorges, Putna - Vrancea Nature Park, Moldavia*

*TIȘIȚA GORGES, PUTNA - VRANCEA NATURE PARK, MOLDAVIA*






Cheile Tisitei by ClaraKauffmann, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bușteni Resort and Caraiman Massif, Bucegi Mountains, Muntenia*

*BUȘTENI RESORT AND CARAIMAN MASSIF, BUCEGI MOUNTAINS, MUNTENIA*






SDIM3859-2 by socaci.marius, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Fluvial station at Brăila, Muntenia*

*FLUVIAL STATION AT BRĂILA, MUNTENIA*


Built in 1906


Lucian Crestez​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*"Transfier" Triathlon on Vidraru Reservoir*

*"TRANSFIER" TRIATHLON ON VIDRARU RESERVOIR*



Transfier is the hardest triathlon in Romania, taking place on Transfăgărășan, the most spectacular road in the world. Transfier show aims to combine sport with nature, so you get the best of both.
Watch the video, is breathtaking!





TRANSFIER 2017 by Dabix Top, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Timișoara by me*

*TIMIȘOARA BY ME*





Brediceanu Street's intersection with Mărășești Street, Timișoara, Romania by Carpathianland, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mamaia*

*MAMAIA *




Constanta City Walking Guide​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Târgu Mureș / Marosvásárhely, Székely Land, Transylvania*

* TÂRGU MUREȘ / MAROSVÁSÁRHELY, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*





DSC_0034.jpg by Morarean Radu - andrei, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Almost tropical experiences near Cape Tuzla, at Black Sea, Dobruja*

*ALMOST TROPICAL EXPERIENCES NEAR CAPE TUZLA, AT BLACK SEA, DOBRUJA*




Tuzla Beach (June 2012) by nedelea-lincu george, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat Mountains National Park*

*RETEZAT MOUNTAINS NATIONAL PARK*





DS_20170724_7270193 by Diana Serban, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Călimani Mountains National Park*

*CĂLIMANI MOUNTAINS NATIONAL PARK*





Calimani by ClaraKauffmann, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*DANUBE DELTA*




Danube Delta, Romania (rev.) by Amsterdamming, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Fundătura & Moșoroaia villages, Vâlcea County, Oltenia*

*FUNDĂTURA & MOȘOROAIA VILLAGES, VÂLCEA COUNTY, OLTENIA*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

*CIUCAȘ MOUNTAINS*






Csukas - 2017 - 21 by Holi Tech, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Come to Romania, come to the world where fairy tales are alive: Brașov*

*COME TO ROMANIA, COME THE WORLD WHERE FAIRY TALES ARE ALIVE: BRAȘOV*




Ana Dumitru​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Buzău Subcarpathians, Muntenia*

*LAND OF BUZĂU, MUNTENIA*



Romania is the only country in the world whose geography is arranged concentrically, on the inside and on the outside of the giant amphiteater of Carpathian Mountains which descend to the plains around through a sector of hills. The Carpathian Range, though smaller than the Alps, is, from geological point of view, one of the most diverse, if not the most diverse in the world. In Romania, this geological diversity is staggering and contributed to other extraordinary feature of Romania - the unbelievable cultural diversity, because the culture of a place is influenced in first stance by natural conditions. 
The "lands" from Romania are regions corresponding to historical administrative units (similar to counties) and having a disting cultural (ethnographic) identity. Each province has several such lands, in Transylvania alone being probably around 40. Often, they are defined by a depression or valley and are mostly found in the hill sector.
Buzău Mountains expand on 1,900 km² and the hill sector must be something smaller. Each valley is a world appart and people is used to bear attacks and other features of an untamed natural environment.



muzeultaranuluiroman.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Charles de Gaulle Square and Aviatorilor (Airmen's) Neighborhood, Northern Bucharest*

*CHARLES DE GAULLE SQUARE AND AVIATORILOR (AIRMEN'S) NEIGHBORHOOD, NORTHERN BUCHAREST*




cgahome.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Oslea Massif, Vâlcan Mountains, border between Oltenia and Transylvania*

*OSLEA MASSIF, VÂLCAN MOUNTAINS, BORDER BETWEEN OLTENIA AND TRANSYLVANIA*



Vâlcan Mountains are 55 km long and reach 1,946 m in Oslea Peak. Like Buila - Vânturarița Massif in Căpățânii Mountains, Oslea Massif is position oddly in comparrison with the other massifs in Vâlcan.



petrucristescu.domasnea.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Semenic Mountains (Semenic - Caraș Gorges National Park), Banat*

*SEMENIC MOUNTAINS (SEMENIC - CARAȘ GORGES NATIONAL PARK), BANAT*




Facebook​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cincu / Gris-Schink, Cincu Chair, Transylvania*

*CINCU / GRIS-SCHINK, CINCU CHAIR, TRANSYLVANIA*



Cincu hosts the most monumental rural Romanesque church in Transylvania, 38 m long, built in 13th century. In late 15th century the church suffered modifications with the purpose of fortification.



Francine Aubry​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Răchițele Waterfall, Vlădeasa Mountains, border between Partium and Transylvania*

*RĂCHIȚELE WATERFALL, VLĂDEASA MOUNTAINS, APUSENI NATURE PARK, BORDER BETWEEN PARTIUM AND TRANSYLVANIA*




D72_6702 by Dutu Ciupac, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

*CIUCAȘ MOUNTAINS*





Csukas - 2017 - 82 by Holi Tech, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

*RARĂU MOUNTAINS*





dsc58765 by zlot silviu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bazna / Baußen, Chair of Mediaș, Saxon Transylvania*

*BAZNA / BAUßEN, CHAIR OF MEDIAȘ, SAXON TRANSYLVANIA*



Village with a 15th century fortified church. This is the typical medieval landscape of rural Saxon Transylvania, with villages dominated by the fortified complexes.




Erdély, Székelyföld, Csángóföld​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*View from Mehedinți Mountains toward Vâlcan Mountains*

*VIEW FROM MEHEDINȚI MOUNTAINS TOWARD VÂLCAN MOUNTAINS*



Domogled - Cerna Valley National Park, tripoint between Oltenia, Banat and Transylvania.
The photo may actually be taken from Godeanu Mountains but in backdrop surely are Vâlcan, with Oslea Massif.



Felixmilica Emil​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Biking through Timișoara 2 - by me*

*BIKING THROUGH TIMIȘOARA 2 - BY ME*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Apuseni Nature Park*

* APUSENI NATURE PARK*





0142Tabara_Apuseni 2-2017 by Himalaya Adventure, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*View from Dorobanți Hotel, Bucharest*

*VIEW FROM DOROBANȚI HOTEL, BUCHAREST*






IMG_5591 by Hannah Jane, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bistrița Valley at Broșteni, Moldavia*

*BISTRIȚA VALLEY AT BROȘTENI, MOLDAVIA*






Bistrița valley at Broșteni by T.S.Photo (Teodor Sirbu), on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Șaru Dornei, border between Moldavia and Bukovina*

*ȘARU DORNEI, BORDER BETWEEN MOLDAVIA AND BUKOVINA*



The commune is situated at the foot of Călimani Mountains, in Land of Dorne Depression, and include six villages. The highest peak in Călimani - Pietrosu Călimanilor, 2012 m - is situated on the administrative territory of Șaru Dornei commune, while most of the Călimani Mountains are actually situated in Transylvania. 





Șaru Dornei by T.S.Photo (Teodor Sirbu), on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*DANUBE DELTA*


Dumitru Mihalea‎​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*One of the hunmdreds faces of the Carpathian Diamond: Rarău Mountains*

*ONE OF HUNDREDS FACES OF THE CARPATHIAN DIAMOND: RARĂU MOUNTAINS*




Sebastiæn​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Oradea / Nagyvárad*

*ORADEA / NAGYVÁRAD*



Costi Sotir​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Predeal Resort seen from Bucegi Mountains*

*PREDEAL RESORT SEEN FROM BUCEGI MOUNTAINS*



By here was passing the border between Kingdom of Hungary / Habsburg Empire and Walachia/ Kingdom of Romania. The Transylvanian Plateau is seen at horizon, beyond forests.




IMG_7201 by Ichim Nicusor Gabriel, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Polovragi Monastery, Gorj County, Oltenia*

*POLOVRAGI MONASTERY, GORJ COUNTY, OLTENIA*



Polovragi Monastery was established on the plateau and the end of the gorges. It was founded in 1505 and rebuilt in 1640 as a fortified complex. Its skyline projected onto the backdrop of the spectacular cliffs of Olteț Gorges makes the place one of the most spectacular & iconic in Romania, where both nature and history are at best.




Polovragi by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Târgu Mureș / Marosvásárhely, Székely Land, Transylvania*

* TÂRGU MUREȘ / MAROSVÁSÁRHELY, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*




Costi Sotir​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău Massif*

*CEAHLĂU MASSIF*

















Video showing the complex topography of Ceahlău and the stunning jungle covering it.












​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bethlen Castle in Criș / Keresd, Sighișoara Comitatus, Transylvania*

*BETHLEN CASTLE IN CRIȘ / KERESD, SIGHIȘOARA COMITATUS, TRANSYLVANIA*



This was a Romanian & German village, in 1910 there were 388 Romanians, 157 Saxons, 110 Roma and 32 Hungarians and in 2002 there were 410 Romanians, 153 Roma, 39 Saxons and 25 Hungarians. 
The Bethlen Castle is the finest Renaissance castle in Transylvania. The foundation took place around 1450 as a rectangular fortress with a courtyard. In 1559 the main residence - the building with a loggia and a keep - was remodeled in the present form. In 1675 were built the bastionary defences around. 



István Fodor​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Văratec Monastery, Neamț County, Moldavia*

*VĂRATEC MONASTERY, NEAMȚ COUNTY, MOLDAVIA*




Corneliu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Turnu Monastery, Defile of Olt, Oltenia*

*TURNU MONASTERY, OLT DEFILE, OLTENIA*



The settlement appeared in 15th or 16th century as a cave hermitage dug by some monks from Cozia Monastery (found at 2 km on the opposite bank of Olt). The cave cells are preserved in monastery's courtyard. The church and other buildings have been reconstructed in 1935, after a fire that destroyed the old structures. 



doxologia.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Craiova, capital of Oltenia*

*CRAIOVA, CAPITAL OF OLTENIA*



ZF.RO​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Razelm Lagoon at Sarichioi village, Dobruja*

*RAZELM LAGOON AT SARICHIOI VILLAGE, DOBRUJA*





eurovelo6authion.canalblog.com​

















[/QUOTE]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Odorheiu Secuiesc / Székelyudvarhely, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*ODORHEIU SECUIESC / SZÉKELYUDVARHELY, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*




István Fodor​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dealu Frumos / Schinebärch, Hârtibaciu Valley, Saxon Transylvania*

*DEALU FRUMOS / SCHINEBÄRCH, HÂRTIBACIU VALLEY, SAXON TRANSYLVANIA*



The peasant fortress includes the initial 13th century church, later (early 16th century) surrounded by walls and corner bastions.




zigzagprinromania.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*"Black Eagle" Palace in Oradea / Nagyvárad: the finest Art Nouveau building in Romania*

*"BLACK EAGLE" PALACE IN ORADEA / NAGYVÁRAD: THE FINEST ART NOUVEAU BUILDING IN ROMANIA*




Built in 1907-1908, it stands as the most complex and fascinating Art Nouveau / Secession architectural complex in Romania. Recently restored with the greatest respect to the original appearance, the palace is also the most representative landmark of Oradea, one of the cities with the most remarkable heritage of buildings in this style in the world.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Muntele Mare Mountains, Transylvania*

*MUNTELE MARE MOUNTAINS, TRANSYLVANIA*



Part of Apuseni (the name commonly used for Western Carpathians), Muntele Mare extend on ¬ 1,000 km² and reach a height of 1,826 m. Like Trascău, Metaliferi and literally every range in Apuseni, Muntele Mare, maybe more than others, is remarkable for the archaic architecture preserved in the myriad of hamlets spread on valleys



Adrian Tudose​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iezer - Păpușa Mountains, Muntenia*

*IEZER - PĂPUȘA MOUNTAINS, MUNTENIA*





drumetie in muntii iezer (2) by Cristian Tanasa, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

*BUCHAREST*





nytimes.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The fabled world of Mehedinți Mountains around Isverna, Oltenia*

*THE FABLED WORLD OF MEHEDINȚI MOUNTAINS AROUND ISVERNA, OLTENIA*





lumea de basm - isverna by Himalaya Travel, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Forest City: Sarmisegetusa Regia, capital of Dacian Kingdom in Șureanu Mountains, Transylvania*

*THE FOREST CITY: SARMISEGETUSA REGIA, CAPITAL OF DACIAN KINGDOM IN ȘUREANU MOUNTAINS, TRANSYLVANIA*




Sarmizegetusa Regia Romania by Remicade, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Southern side of Vâlcan Mountains, Gorj County, Oltenia*

*SOUTHERN SIDE OF VÂLCAN MOUNTAINS, GORJ COUNTY, OLTENIA*



Each one of the more than 70 mountain ranges in Romania is a world apart, with so much beauty, so many things to discover that you mayt spend months exploring it. The relief in Southern Carpathians is extremely complex and in combination with thick vegetation and network of thousands watercourses, creates an often impenetrable environment, of an unbelievable wildness and majesty




24-09-2017 19-21-27 by Familia Stancioiu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Donca River, Transylvanian part of Călimani Mountains*

*DONCA RIVER, TRANSYLVANIAN PART OF CĂLIMANI MOUNTAINS*



Just one of the countless brooks in Călimani, about which only the loocals have heard.
The photo is taken by Adrian Borda, one of the most impressive Romanian artists I know. I recommend you to watch his gallery on Deviant Art website



Adrian Borda​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Galați city and Lake Brateș in distance, Moldavia*

*GALAȚI CITY AND LAKE BRATEȘ IN DISTANCE, MOLDAVIA*




nunta-galati.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*An undisturbed forests paradise: Bucegi Mountains*

*AN UNDISTURBED FORESTS PARADISE: BUCEGI MOUNTAINS*





Diham Chalet to Malaiesti - Sept 2016 by Monica Badiu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Eforie Sud Resort (middleground),Techirghiol Spa (distance) and Techirghiol Lagoon*

*EFORIE SUD RESORT (MIDDLEGROUND),TECHIRGHIOL SPA (DISTANCE) AND TECHIRGHIOL LAGOON*



Constanta City Walking Guide​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vlădeasa Mountains, border between Partium and Transylvania*

* VLĂDEASA MOUNTAINS, BORDER BETWEEN PARTIUM AND TRANSYLVANIA*





Transylvania by József Vágvölgyi, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vintilă Vodă, Buzău County, Moldavia*

*VINTILĂ VODĂ, BUZĂU COUNTY, MUNTENIA*



The river is called Slănic but has nothing to do with Slănic Salt Mine in Prahova County or with Slănic Moldova Resort. "Slănic" is just a common toponym, in Slavonic (Slavic Bulgar) language meaning "salt". Slănic is the second longest valley in Buzău County, after Buzău River.





Slanic river by Tomaso Mainardi, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Carol I Statue, Bucharest*

*CAROL I STATUE, BUCHAREST*





When Evening Falls On Bucharest by Olga, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cave in Vida Gorges, Pădurea Craiului Mountains, Crișana*

*CAVE IN VIDA GORGES, PĂDUREA CRAIULUI MOUNTAINS, CRIȘANA*



Vida Gorges (see previous page) are the longest in Western Carpathians - 10 km. 





2017-09-10 12.12.20 by Robert Mangra, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Typical Carpathian primordial forest*

*TYPICAL CARPATHIAN PRIMORDIAL FOREST*



Alexandru George Gabriel​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Mureș Nature Park, Transylvania*

*DEFILE OF MUREȘ NATURE PARK, TRANSYLVANIA*



The defile is 33 km long



Erdélyi túrák​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat Mountains National Park*

*RETEZAT MOUNTAINS NATIONAL PARK*



The largest area of primordial forests from non-boreal Europe. And probably the most impressive





Retezat. Dolina Judele by Piotr Knaś, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Somewhere in Dobruja*

*SOMEWHERE IN DOBRUJA* 





Dobrogea - Landscape 1 by Mircea Gheorghe, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dealu ("The Hill") Monastery near Târgoviște, Muntenia*

*DEALU ("THE HILL") MONASTERY NEAR TÂRGOVIȘTE, MUNTENIA*



First mentioned in 1431, the present church is from 1501. Situated on top of a hill, the monastery offers a pleasantful panorama over the city of Târgoviște and surroundings. Dealu Monastery narthex is considered one of the largest princely funeraries in country, here being buried several voivodes, princes and clergymen. In chronological order, those buried at Dealu Monastery are:
Vlad II Dracul (cca. 1390–1447), Prince of Wallachia
Vladislav II (d. 1456), Prince of Wallachia
Radu IV cel Mare (1467–1508), Prince of Wallachia
Vlad V cel Tânăr (1488–1512), Prince of Wallachia
Radu VI Bădica (d. 1524), Prince of Wallachia
Vlad VII Înecatul (d. 1532), Prince of Wallachia
Head of Mihai Viteazul (1558–1601), Prince of Wallachia
Mihail Movilă (d. 1608), Prince of Moldavia



Ciprian Grigorescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Câlnic / Kellenk, former Saxon Seat of Miercurea, Transylvania*

*CÂLNIC / KELLENK, FORMER SAXON SEAT OF MIERCUREA, TRANSYLVANIA*







The village is situated in the mirific hilly area between the cities of Sebeș and Sibiu, close to Miercurea Sibiului, a locality that was the seat of one of the Saxon districts and also one of most important weekly markets (if not the most important) in Transylvania
The Unesco Câlnic Castle is the oldest nobleman residence still inhabited in Romania. The keep was built around 1270 by Chyl, Graf (count) of Câlnic, later being added a ring of walls with two more towers. In 1430, the last count sold the castle to the peasant community, who extended it by adding a second surrounding line of walls with one more tower.



Erdélyi túrák​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tismana Monastery, Gorj County, Oltenia*

*TISMANA MONASTERY, GORJ COUNTY, OLTENIA*




Founded in 1377 as a fortified complex in Byzantine style (only the church remains in the original form), Tismana is the oldest still in use monastery from Oltenia and all Wallachia.
It is situated on top of a rock in Stârmina Massif from Vâlcan Mountains, surrounded by thick jungle growing on rugged relief, with cliffs, gorges and abysses, making the spot one of the most stunning and iconic places in Romania. Underneath the walls of the monastery springs a stream with a very inclined, 40 m tall course, that spills into Tismana (a 42 km long river).

















gorjcounty.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sighișoara / Schäsbrich*

*SIGHIȘOARA / SCHÄSBRICH *






Sighisoara by Jesús Soriano, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bistrița Monastery, Neamț County, Moldavia*

* BISTRIȚA MONASTERY, NEAMȚ COUNTY, MOLDAVIA*



Established in 1407, present buildings from 15-16th centuries





Bistrița Monastery by T.S.Photo (Teodor Sirbu), on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Turnu Severin / Szörényvár Stronghold, Mehedinți County, Oltenia*

*TURNU SEVERIN / SZÖRÉNYVÁR STRONGHOLD, MEHEDINȚI COUNTY, OLTENIA* 



The fortress of Severin was built by the Kingdom of Hungary under Ladislaus I (1077–1095) as strategical point against the Second Bulgarian Empire. Along with the forming of the Vallachian Voivodeships (Voievodatele Valahe), the Severin fortress was a reason for a war over a period of several generations between Oltenian Voievodes (Litovoi, Bărbat, then Basarab I) and Hungarians. When the Hungarians attacked Oltenia and conquered Severin's fortress, Andrew II of Hungary organized the Banate of Severin. The first Ban of Severin, Luca, was mentioned in 1233. This year may be taken as the date of birth of a new castle over the ruins of Drobeta, under the name Severin (Severinopolis). It was a basis for the Banate of Severin, Terra Zeurino, (Țara Severinului – Country of Severin). Romanian Voivodes have also fought for this powerful fortress, conquering it or claiming it from time to time. Litovoi and Basarab I died at this fortress, which also humiliated Carol Robert of Anjou at Posada in 1330. Mircea the Elder (Mircea cel Bătrân) established Bănia Severinului (Banate of Severin) and, in 1406, concluded a treaty of alliance with Sigismund of Hungary right in Severin.  




Urc SUS in Romania​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Craiului seen from car, border between Transylvania and Muntenia*

*PIATRA CRAIULUI SEEN FROM CAR, BORDER BETWEEN TRANSYLVANIA AND MUNTENIA* 




romaniama.com​







[/url]Romanian mountains by Liviu Photo, on Flickr [/IMG]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bicăjel Valley, Hășmaș Mountains, border between Transylvania and Moldavia*

* BICĂJEL VALLEY, HĂȘMAȘ MOUNTAINS, BORDER BETWEEN TRANSYLVANIA AND MOLDAVIA*




Ovidiu Sova‎​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dobruja in winter*

*DOBRUJA IN WINTER*



I think the verses of Ovid are the best way to make someone understand the feelings and magic of this territory "at the end of the world". Publius Ovidius Naso, or Ovid, one of the three canonical poets of Latin literature, lived between 43 BCE – 17 CE. In 8 CE, Ovid was banished to Tomis (now Constanța), the metropolis city of Scythia Minor, now Dobruja, by the intervention of the Emperor Augustus. 

Here is an example, an excerpt from Tristia, Book III: 

_And when dark winter shows its icy face,
and the earth is white with marbled frost,
when Boreas and the snow constrain life under the Bears,
those tribes must be hard-pressed by the shivering sky.
Snow falls, and, once fallen, no rain or sunlight melts it,
since the north wind, freezing, makes it permanent.
So another fall comes before the first has melted,
and in many parts it lingers there two years.
The power of Aquilo’s northern gales is such
it razes high towers, and blows away the roofs.
Men keep out the dreadful cold with sewn trousers
and furs: the face alone appears of the whole body.
Often their hair tinkles with hanging icicles,
and their beards gleam white with a coat of frost.
Wine stands exposed, holding the shape of the jar,
and they don’t drink draughts of mead, but frozen lumps.
Shall I speak of solid rivers, frozen by cold,
and water dug out brittle from the pools?
The Danube itself, no narrower than lotus-bearing Nile,
mingling with deep water through many mouths,
congeals, the winds hardening its dark flow,
and winds its way to the sea below the ice:
Feet cross now, where boats went before,
and horses’ hooves beat on waters hard with cold:
and across this new bridge over the sliding flood
barbarous wagons are pulled by Sarmatian oxen._






A field in winter by Raoul Pop, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains*

*RARĂU MOUNTAINS*  




Nicu Spînu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Neamț Stronghold, Moldavia*

*NEAMȚ STRONGHOLD, MOLDAVIA*



Built in 14-15th centuries on a height with large perspective over the lower area, surrounded by the wild forests of Stânișoara Mountains, it was, together with Suceava, Hotin (now in Ukraine) and Cetatea Albă (now in Ukraine) among Moldavia's main fortresses. Neamț Citadel reached its maximum glory in 1476, when a small garrison of only 20 (twenty) Moldavian soldiers  resisted to the siege of 200,000 soldiers strong Ottoman army lead by Mehmed II (the conqueror of Constantinople).



www.uf.uni-erlangen.de​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Satu Mare / Szatmárnémeti city, No Partium*

*SATU MARE / SZATMÁRNÉMETI, PARTIUM*





SATU MARE by STELLAM MATUTINAM, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mureș River seen from Șoimoș / Solymosvár Stronghold, border between Banat and Crișana*

*MUREȘ RIVER SEEN FROM ȘOIMOȘ / SOLYMOSVÁR STRONGHOLD, BORDER BETWEEN BANAT AND CRIȘANA*



Situated upstream the town of Lipova, it had an important strategical position, close to the tripoint border between Transylvania, Crișana and Banat.
Built in 13th entury, in 1541, after the conquest of Hungary by Turks and when Transylvania became an autonomous principality, was residence of the prince of Transylvania, John Sigismund Zápolya, who built a palace inside the walls. Situated at the limit between the Ottoman Banat and the independent Transylvania, it also changed hands between Turks and Hungarians. 
It was abandoned in 1788 and to this day no restauration was carried out.




Sheep & Transylvanian Ruins by Emanuel Dragoi, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Covasna / Kovászna Resort, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*COVASNA / KOVÁSZNA RESORT, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*



Despite giving name to Covasna County, it is not its capital but a town of 10,114 inhabitants (63% Hungarians). Is in the same time a spa, a climateric resort and a ski resort. It is situated at the foot of a hill on whose top stands "Fairies Castle", a ruin that the archaeologists identified with a large Dacian acropolis, a tribal centre. Székely Land has the greatest concentration of Dacian fortreses, here being locted most of the Dacian population in 1st century BCE - 1st century CE.




Florin Dobranici​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Fine Art Nouveau buildings on Lipscani Street, Bucharest*

*FINE ART NOUVEAU BUILDINGS ON LIPSCANI STREET, BUCHAREST*




Two different large window Art Nouveau buildings in Lipscani area, Bucharest (one in photo and one in video)




Daniela Zatreanu‎​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Tismana Monastery, Gorj County, Oltenia*

*TISMANA MONASTERY, GORJ COUNTY, OLTENIA*




gorjcounty.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Căldărușani Monastery north of Bucharest*

*CĂLDĂRUȘANI MONASTERY NORTH OF BUCHAREST*




Built in 1637 on a lake island as a fortified complex on the place of an older, wooden hermitage, it was modified in 1778 when was a added a second level to the fortress of cells around the church, except on one side, that remained only with the ground floor level only.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bran / Törzburg Castle*

*BRAN / TÖRZBURG CASTLE*





Bran Castle at Night by Deborah Moynihan, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Craiova sunset*

*CRAIOVA SUNSET*





Walk through the centre of Craiova Romania at sunset by lluunnoo, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Somewhere in Northern Partium*

*SOMEWHERE IN NORTHERN PARTIUM*



Partium ( "part, portion" in Latin) or Részek (in Hungarian) was a historical and geographical region in the Kingdom of Hungary during the early modern and modern periods. It consisted of the eastern and northern parts of Hungary proper. Currently, the name refers to the regions west of Transylvania, in Northestern Romania: Crișana (most of Arad and Sălaj counties and Bihor County), former Satu Mare and Baia Mare (Last also known as Chioar) comitati and the former Maramureș Comitatus.
With the dissolution of the Austro-Hungarian Empire at the end of World War I, Partium was split, under to the terms of the 1920 Treaty of Trianon, among the successor states of the former Kingdom of Hungary: about 60% became part of Romania, about 20% - part of Hungary, and about 20% - part of Czechoslovakia. The latter part, known as Carpathian Ruthenia, was ceded to Soviet Union after World War II and since 1991 belongs to Ukraine.
In my presentations on this thread, by "Northern Partium" I will understand the area part of Northwestern Romania without Crișana and either with or without the Land of Maramureș. That is, Satu Mare and southern part of Maramureș County, consisting of five distinct historical - ethnpographical regions: Sătmar (Satu Mare) Comitatus, Land of Oaș, Land of Chioar (former Baia Mare Comitatus), Land of Lăpuș and Land of Codru.
Except Satu Mare County, where 35% of population is Hungarian, the other zones are with strong peasant Romanian tradition. Is in fact the most archaic region of Europe and best preserved ethographic zones of the ethnic Romanian population.










DSC_8934 by Habarics Zsolt, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Topolnița Monastery, Mehedinți Plateau, Oltenia*

*TOPOLNIȚA MONASTERY, MEHEDINȚI PLATEAU, OLTENIA*





Urc SUS in Romania​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Kálnoky Castle in Micloșoara / Miklósvár, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*KÁLNOKY CASTLE IN MICLOȘOARA / MIKLÓSVÁR, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*



Built in 16th century in Transylvanian Renaissance.





castelul Kálnoky by gherdanantonio, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Historical Timișoara from air*

*HISTORICAL TIMIȘOARA FROM AIR*



One of Europe's unknown jems, Timișoara takes pride in several premieres, including being the first city in Continental Europe to have electric public lighting, since 1884. 
But most amazing thing about Timișoara is its philosophy of tollerance and progress, inspired by city's multiethnic and multireligious heritage and from the very idea on which the modern city was planned in early 18th century, after reconquest from Ottomans in 1716. Count Claude Florimond de Mercy, Banat's first Austrian governor (1720-1733), wanted to rebuilt the Turkified Timișoara (city's skyline was defined by the minarets of several mosques at that time) such way that will make it the finest in the empire. The rectangular perimeter of the medieval walls was demolished and a circular bastionary "Vauban" fortress was built. Inside the fortress, streets follow a rectangular grid while outside some streets run radially and others surround concentrically the fortress as a succesion of rings, intercrossing with the radial ones. This is a very symetrical, symbolical and efficient road infrastructure system. Mercy also wanted that the new city to be a community of inter-ethnic friendship and understanding and the spirit of this idea remains up to these days part of the local culture.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Carașova / Karaševo, Croat Village In Banat*

*CARAȘOVA / KARAŠEVO, CROAT VILLAGE IN BANAT*



Carașova it is known especially for the origin of Krashovani, an ethnic group speaking a dialect of Serbo-Croatian language and adhering to the Catholic faith. Because of these, in last decades they declared Croatian ethnicity. The ethnic make-up in 2002 was 1,965 Croats, 146 Roma, 118 Romanians, 16 Germans, 16 Serbs, 11 Hungarians.
The village is also the most used access point for visiting the 19 km long and very spectacular Caraș Gorges




Ciprian Floare​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*You don't have to die to go to Paradise: Făgăraș Mountains*

*YOU DON'T HAVE TO DIE TO GO TO PARADISE: FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS *



Ana Pană​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Possibly Europe best kept secret: the Magic Forest Kingdom of Ceahlău*

*POSSIBLY EUROPE BEST KEPT SECRET: THE MAGIC FOREST KINGDOM OF CEAHLĂU*




No 3D animation, no Photoshop here. Just the visually-unbelievable reality of Romanian Carpathians. Watch the *whole* video and decide if I'm exagerating or not
















Samsara​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hășmaș / Hagymás Mountains*

*HĂȘMAȘ / HAGYMÁS MOUNTAINS*




Sam Sara​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hagieni / Hacılar village, Dobruja*

*HAGIENI / HACILAR VILLAGE, DOBRUJA*


Founded in 1824, it was initially a 100% Tatar settlement, many of the inhabitants being Hajji - Muslims that performed the pilgrimage to Mecca - since the name. In 2002 there were 89 Tatars and 62 Romanians.
The mosque was built in 1903.
The village is situated next to Hagieni Reserve, that includes the Hagieni Forest (a vestige of the aride environment dwarf oak forests that once covered all Dobruja) and Limanu Lagoon. 



Ice Box​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*DANUBE DELTA*



Attila Szöllösi‎​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Pojejena village and wetlands at the beginning of Danube Canyon, Banat*

*POJENENA VILLAGE AND WETLANDS AT THE BEGINNING OF DANUBE CANYON, BANAT*



Before the 1950s, the great river had along most of its Romanian course a variable width stretch of floodplain thriving with wildlife, inundation forests and other vegetal exuberance. The communists dessicated most of this floodplain, which survived on wider portions only in few areas: Moldova Nouă Bay (where Pojejena is) in Banat, Bistreț area in Oltenia, Balta Brăilei between Muntenia anjd Dobruja, Somova Marshes and Danube Delta, both in Dobruja.



Fantasticul Banat‎​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains*

*RODNA MOUNTAINS*





Muntii Rodnei by iulian suciu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciucaș Mountains*

*CIUCAȘ MOUNTAINS*





Mihail Dulu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Around Dâmbovicioara, Rucăr - Bran Corridor, border between Muntenia and Transylvania*

*AROUND DÂMBOVICIOARA, RUCĂR - BRAN CORRIDOR, BORDER BETWEEN MUNTENIA AND TRANSYLVANIA *






Clipe argeșene by Dabix Top, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Agapia monastic village, Stânișoara Mountains, Moldavia*

*AGAPIA MONASTIC VILLAGE , STÂNIȘOARA MOUNTAINS, MOLDAVIA*






Village by Agapia Monastery by Normann, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Argamum, Dobruja*

*ARGAMUM, DOBRUJA*




Orgame, renamed Argamum by Romans, is the oldest city in Romania - founded around 670 BCE - and the oldest locality mentioned in a literary source, by Hecataeus of Miletus in late 6th century BCE. In Christian era, Argamum became a center for the new religion, with a bishop and several churches.
Because of its isolation on Cape Doloșman on former Halmyris Gulf (now transformed into Razelm Lagoon by alluvia), was one of the few Dobrujan localities that survived into middle age, being refered by Genovese in 13th century with its old name, Orgame. Most of the ancient settlements of Dobruja ceased to exist during the Slavic - Avar invasions in 6th-7th centuries. 





IMG_0836 by Cam Salsbury, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sighișoara / Schäsbrich*

*SIGHIȘOARA / SCHÄSBRICH *




dracula-castle.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*SOuthern branch of Danube Delta and hills of Dobrujan Plateau*

*SOUTHERN BRANCH OF DANUBE DELTA AND HILLS OF DOBRJUAN PLATEAU*






IMG_0697 by Cam Salsbury, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Mare Massif, Brașov County, Transylvania*

*PIATRA MARE MASSIF, BRAȘOV COUNTY, TRANSYLVANIA*





annelisefloroian.blogspot.ro​















50 minutes hiking TV documentary


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Hanging Hut, Parâng Mountains, border between Transylvania and Oltenia*

*THE HANGING HUT, PARÂNG MOUNTAINS, BORDER BETWEEN TRANSYLVANIA AND OLTENIA*



It was built in the 1980s as a shelter for mountaineers, on a 5.5 meters tall rock, in the thick prehistorical fir forest (see the video with magnificent old trees growing on rocks). Is situated at 1,750 elevation.





DSCN3630 by Szilard Boda, on Flickr









Wild stream on the path to the Hanging Hut


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Porumbacu Canyon, Făgăraș Mountains*

*PORUMBACU CANYON, FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS *





There must be 100 or 200 similar canyons in Făgăraș


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Anina - Oravița Railway, Banat*

*ANINA - ORAVIȚA RAILWAY, BANAT *



The 34 km railway was inaugurated on December 15, 1863, the first mountain railway (and fourth built) on the territory of Romania. It was built by the Austrians between the years 1855 – 1863, when Banat was part of the Austro-Hungarian Empire. It passes through 14 tunnels with a total length of 2,084 m, and 10 viaducts.





730 001 by Kovács_Dávid, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău Massif*

*CEAHLĂU MASSIF*





Proud ! Ceahlau Mountain ! by Ionut, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Căldărușani Monastery north of Bucharest*

*CĂLDĂRUȘANI MONASTERY NORTH OF BUCHAREST*




Built in 1637 on a lake island as a fortified complex on the place of an older, wooden hermitage, it was modified in 1778 when was a added a second level to the fortress of cells around the church, except on one side, that remained only with the ground floor level only.






Căldărușani by Dumby, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Gate to the Underground Realm: Gemănata Pit Cave, Apuseni Nature Park*

*THE GATE TO THE UNDERGROUND REALM: GEMĂNATA PIT CAVE, APUSENI NATURE PARK*



It is situated on the forested karst plateau called Lumea Pierdută / Lost World, of an amazing wildness. The plateau hides inside its depth an immense (tens of km) network of active caves / underground rivers. The access to this network is made through two pit caves (shafts, vertical caves), the most spectacular in Romania: Gemănata (64 m vertical depth) and Black Pit Cave (79 m vertical depth). Gemănata has a natural bridge above its mouth, separating it into two openings. The vertical is interrupted at 40 m by a platform with logs and ice.





DSCN0761 by Szilard Boda, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Izvoru Muntelui Reservoir, Moldavia*

*IZVORU MUNTELUI RESERVOIR, MOLODAVIA*






Bicaz lake by dorinser, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Eternal Dobruja (Măcin Mountains)*

*ETERNAL DOBRUJA (MĂCIN MOUNTAINS)*





IMG_8562 by Ichim Nicusor Gabriel, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Giurgeu / Gyergyói Depression, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*GIURGEU / GYERGYÓI DEPRESSION, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*



It is the flat area around Gheorgheni town, surrounded by the mountain ranges of Giurgeu (to the east), Gurghiu (to the west), Harghita (to the south) and Călimani (to the north). Historically, was one of the medieval Székely comitati or chairs, each of the ~ 7 depressions from Eastern Carpathians being organised into a Székely comitatus.
Valea Strâmbă / Tekerőpatak ("Crooked Valley"), in middle ground in photo, is a village with 1,290 Hungarians, 152 Roma, 15 Romanians etc.
Gheorgheni / Gyergyószentmiklós, in distance photo, is the historical capital of the former Gyergyószék Chair (chairs = semi-autonomous Székely and Saxon comitati in Transylvania), geographically coresponding with Gyergyói Depression. As of 2011, the city had a population of 17,705, of which 86% are Székely Hungarians. 




Mincsor Szabolcs​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Autumn in Vrancea Mountains*

*AUTUMN IN VRANCEA MOUNTAINS, MOLDAVIA*





Toamna in Muntii Vrancei by Cristian Tanasa, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Secu Monastery, Stânișoara Mountains, Moldavia*

*SECU MONASTERY, STÂNIȘOARA MOUNTAINS, MOLDAVIA*



Fortress monastery built in 1602 deep in the wild, densely forested mountains



cristiankleps.blogspot.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Poenari Castle in Argeș Gorges, Făgăraș Mountains, Muntenia*

*POENARI CASTLE IN ARGEȘ GORGES, FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS, MUNTENIA*




urlaubsguru.de​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Densuș village, Land of Hațeg, Transylvania*

*DENSUȘ VILLAGE, LAND OF HAȚEG, TRANSYLVANIA*



The Orthodox church, finished in 13th century that may include older parts.





Biserica de piatră „Sfântul Nicolae” din Densuș, România by IulianDumitriu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Elders (Leaota Mountains, Muntenia)*

*THE ELDERS (LEAOTA MOUNTAINS, LEAOTA MOUNTAINS, MUNTENIA)*






DS_20170917_8239077 by Diana Serban, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Băile Herculane / Herkulesbad Spa, Banat*

*BĂILE HERCULANE / HERKULESBAD SPA, BANAT*




Munții Carpați​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Constanța*

*CONSTANȚA*





By the sea.jpg by Foto Coli, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău Massif*

*CEAHLĂU MASSIF*




prinlumepringanduri.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Union Boulevard & Parliament Palace, Bucharest: greatest urban & architectural ensemble in Europe*

*UNION BOULEVARD & PARLIAMENT PALACE, BUCHAREST: GREATEST URBAN & ARCHITECTURAL ENSEMBLE IN EUROPE*





Biutiful night by Foto Coli, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Râșnov / Rusnâ: Saxon peasant castle and Bucegi Mountains, Transylvania*

* RÂȘNOV / RUSNÂ: SAXON PEASANT CASTLE AND BUCEGI MOUNTAINS, TRANSYLVANIA*




Gheorghiță Nemțanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Păpușa ("Doll") Hermitage, Arnota Massif (Căpățânii Mountains), Oltenia*

*PĂPUȘA ("DOLL") HERMITAGE, ARNOTA MASSIF (CĂPĂȚÂNII MOUNTAINS), OLTENIA*



It is one of the two hermitages belonging to Bistrița Monastery, the other being the amazing Gregory the Decapolite Hermitage in the Bat Cave, also in Bistrița Gorges. Păpușa was built in 1712 and has as patron Saint Gregory the Decapolite.



Teodor Octavian Păunescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dedication Day (8th September - Nativity of the Theotokos) at Vorona Monastery, Boytoșani County, MOldaviq*

*DEDICATION DAY (8TH SEPTEMBER - NATIVITY OF THETOKOS) AT VORONA MONASTERY, BOTOȘANI COUNTY, MOLDAVIA*



Established as a hermitage in 1503, it was refounded as a monastery in 1793. The present church dates from 1793-1803, the cells and other dependencies are from 19th century. 




ziarullumina.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Slatina city, Oltenia*

*SLATINA CITY, OLTENIA*




gazetaoltului.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Vaser Valley, Maramureș Mountains*

*VASER VALLEY, MARAMUREȘ MOUNTAINS* 




Andreea Acatrinei​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Arad*

*ARAD*





Arad 2017 (Romania) by Jon Hoogendijk, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brâncovenesc Complex in Râmnicu Sărat, Buzău County, Muntenia*

*BRÂNCOVENESC COMPLEX IN RÂMNICU SĂRAT, BUZĂU COUNTY, MUNTENIA*





The complex is composed of the Princely House, the church, the defensive walls with towers and the Abbot House. It was built by Constantin Brâncoveanu in 1690-1697 and is one of the most important cultural objectives in the area.
Râmnicu Sărat (population 38,828) is the second biggest city in Buzău County. It was the capital of Râmnicu Sărat County from 15th century to 1950, an area which is now the northern part of Buzău County.
More photos


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cucerdea, a village in Mureș County, Transylvania*

*CUCERDEA, A VILLAGE IN MUREȘ COUNTY, TRANSYLVANIA*





pressone.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Crișan village, Danube Delta*

*CRIȘAN VILLAGE, DANUBE DELTA*



Attila Szöllösi​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The incredible jungle from the oldest part of Europe*

*THE INCREDIBLE JUNGLE FROM THE OLDEST PART OF EUROPE*




Early human civilisation and intact preservation of environment is something which usually excluded each other, as historically, human communities tended to modify, adapt the physical environment to their needs. So is quite surprising to have the two living together and even more, to find them in a country on a continent considered by most to have lost its primordial habitats long time ago.
One example of the many exotic jungle areas in Romania is Cozia Massif and the eastern massifs of Căpățânii and Lotru mountains, bordering the meandrous defile of Olt River with their clifs and thick old growth forests.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Fog-covered Ciuc Depression seen from Harghita - Băi / Hargitafürdő Spa, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*FOG-COVERED CIUC DEPRESSION SEEN FROM HARGHITA - BĂI / HARGITAFÜRDŐ SPA, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*






Hargitafürdő - Harghita-Băi by Botond Buzas, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Red Lake*

* RED LAKE*





20643558_1659136210764422_4744017656272762835_o by Allen Constantine, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Transalpina Highway in Parâng Mountains, Oltenia*

*TRANSALPINA HIGHWAY ÎN PARÂNG MOUNTAINS, OLTENIA*



putovanja.info​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Filipeștii de Târg, Prahova County, Muntenia*

*FILIPEȘTII DE TÂRG, PRAHOVA COUNTY, MUNTENIA*



The village (population 2,698) is situated in the Romanian Plain. Up to 18th century was a town, more important than Ploiești.
The manor house of Pană Filipescu was built in 1650. Pană Filipescu was a boyar with the important function of mare logofăt (great chancellor), head of the divan, the governing council in the Wallachian state.





Conacul Pană Filipescu by gherdanantonio, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Gornești / Gernyeszeg, Mureș County, Transylvania*

*GORNEȘTI / GERNYESZEG, MUREȘ COUNTY, TRANSYLVANIA*



The village is situated on Mureș Valley, downstream Reghin. In 2011, there were 1,425 Hungarians, 444 Romanians, 152 Roma.
The famous Teleki Castle, perhaps the finest example of a rural Baroque residence in Transylvania, was completed in 1792. There are it has 52 rooms and 365 windows, as weeks and days are in an year.



Erdélyi túrák
Gernyeszeg​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Aerial video: Civitas Tropaensium archaeological site, Dobruja*

*AERIAL VIDEO: CIVITAS TROPAENSIUM ARCHAEOLOGICAL SITE, DOBRUJA*



Civitas Tropaensium appeared as a castrum near Tropaeum Traiani monument (built in 109 CE). It was colonized with Roman veterans of the Dacian Wars and grew so much that in late antiquity, in Roman - Byzantine period (4-6th centuries CE) became the largest city of Scythia Minor (Dobruja), surpassing Tomis (Constanța). It became a municipium around 200 CE, a bishopric center in 4th center and had at least 5 churches. 
Defended by impressive walls, Civitas Tropaensium was one of the last cities to survive in Scythia Minor to the devastating, continuous invasions of Slavs and Avars in 6-7th centuries, but lately perished as well.

















Claboo Media​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains, Bukovina*

*RARĂU MOUNTAINS, BUKOVINA* 



ziel-rumaenien.de​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Elster said:


> The train's with background mountains photo is amazing and moving, it's if like the train had carved through the mountain and the mountain went out so vividly colorful and intimidating while the train give you the peaceful feeling of motion, the mountain closing on you but you feel still comfortable to move through it.


Thank you much for your words! Will post more with Bucegi and with trains!

Happy New Year to you and to everybody on this superb forum!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Argeș Gorges, Făgăraș Mountains, Muntenia*

*ARGEȘ GORGES, FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS, MUNTENIA*




Transfăgărăşan by Sorinmountains, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*At the boundary between wilderness and Middle Age: Râșnov / Rusnâ Saxon peasant castle and Postăvaru Massif, Transylvania*

*AT THE BOUNDARY BETWEEN WILDERNESS AND MIDDLE AGE: RÂȘNOV / RUSNÂ SAXON PEASANT CASTLE AND POSTĂVARU MASSIF, TRANSYLVANIA*




Bogdan Vasilca​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bârnova Monastery near Iași, Moldavia*

*BÂRNOVA MONASTERY NEAR IAȘI, MOLDAVIA*



Fortified complex built in 1629



doxologia.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Măcin Branch of Danube near the town of Măcin, Dobruja*

*MĂCIN BRANCH OF DANUBE NEAR THE TOWN OF MĂCIN, DOBRUJA*






Dunărea by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dârjiu / Székelyderzs, Székely Unitarian Church and Peasant Castle, Transylvania*

*DÂRJIU / SZÉKELYDERZS, SZÉKELY UNITARIAN CHURCH AND PEASANT CASTLE, TRANSYLVANIA*




Situated in the depression and former Székely Chair of Odorhei, Dârjiu preserves a peasant strongghold, the only Hungarian one among seven other  peasant fortreses (the other six being built by Saxons) which was inscribed on Unesco list of world heritage. Built in 13th century as a Catholic church, the central structure of the complex belongs to Unitarian religion since 16th century. Inside there are precious murals from 1419 depicting the Legend of Saint King Ladislau, the usual theme of church paintings in 14-15th century Székely Land. The fortress around was finished in 1530.
Unitarianism was among the four official, accepted religions of Transylvania (together with Catholicism, Calvinism and Lutheranism) since 1583. Transylvania was the craddle of Unitarian religion, together with the Polish-Lituanian Commonwealt (the new religion appeared in 16th century almost simultaneously in both these countries). Today, between 80,000 and 100,000 Unitarians live in Transylvania, mostly between Sighişoara and Odorheiu Secuiesc, more or less around Dârjiu.





Székelyderzs by i l d i, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The 135 km long Danube Gorges, Banat*

Many thanks to Zaz for the likes 


*THE 135 KM LONG DANUBE GORGES, BANAT*



The longest and largest gorges / defile of Europe and third most impressive in the world, after the ones of Yangtze and Yellow rivers in China.



Fantasticul Banat‎ 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Snagov Lake and Snagov Royal Palace, Ilfov County, Muntenia*

*SNAGOV LAKE AND SNAGOV ROYAL PALACE, ILFOV COUNTY, MUNTENIA*



Is a former royal palace on the shore of Lake Snagov, about 40 km north-east of Bucharest. Snagov Palace was built in the early thirties of the 20th Century by Henrieta Delavrancea-Gibory for prince Nicholas of Romania, brother of king Carol II. Nicolae Ceauşescu extended the palace in the eighties as a residence for himself and his wife Elena and for government meetings and state visits. After the revolution the palace was not claimed by the royal family. Nowadays the palace is rented for various events, such as conferences, official banquets and wedding-parties.



ananp.gov.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sacalin Island at Black Sea, Danube Delta*

*SACALIN ISLAND AT BLACK SEA, DANUBE DELTA *




Situated in front of the mouth of Sfântu Gheorghe Branch, Sacalin Island appeared relatively recent as result of alluvia brought by Danube and is in permanent change. First mention is from 1771. In 1924 it was measuring 10 km in lenght and in 2015 it reached 19 km. Is not only the lenght that is changing, but the orientation too: as on one side are acummulating new alluvial deposits and on the other side the ground is washed away by waves, the island is literally spinning around.
The island is a bird paradise, 229 species living there, some of them with a big number of individuals. Also sturgeons are found, and rare plant species.
Because of high but fragile biodiversity and scientifical value, Sacalin Island is one of Danube Delta Biosphere Reserve's twenty zones of strict protection, with forbidden access to common tourists. Also any kind of building is forbidden by law to be erected.






Sacalin Island by Marius Dorin Moise, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Răchitoasa, fortified monastery in Bacău County, Moldavia*

*RĂCHITOASA, FORTIFIED MONASTERY IN BACĂU COUNTY, MOLDAVIA*




In 17th century, a small wooden church was built here. In 1697, the present complex of fortified buildings was erected. In 1739, the original church was destroyed by eartquake and rebuilt in the same year and then again in 1836.




doxologia.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Somewhere in Bukovina*

*SOMEWHERE IN BUKOVINA *




Ionel Cotos​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Red Lake*

* RED LAKE*




ananp.gov.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Paltinu Reservoir, Prahova County, Muntenia*

*PALTINU RESERVOIR, PRAHOVA COUNTY, MUNTENIA*




Built on Doftana Valley, the river marking the limit between Baiului and Grohotiș mountains. Notice the thick forests of Grohotiș Mountains, a group that host a high density population of bears.





Water dam aerial, after summer rain by Marius Dorin Moise, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The beauty of folk costume in Muntenia: Rucăr village, Land of Muscel*

*THE BEAUTY OF FOLK COSTUME IN MUNTENIA: RUCĂR VILLAGE, LAND OF MUSCEL*





Rucăr by Dabix Top, on Flickr













The music of Muscel ethnographic zone is even better


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Neamț, Moldavia*

*PIATRA NEAMȚ, MOLDAVIA*







Alex Pers​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*More Bukovina*

*MORE BUKOVINA*



Ionut Olari​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Nera Gorges - Beușnița National Park, Banat*

*NERA GORGES - BEUȘNIȚA NATIONAL PARK, BANAT*




Lucian Istrate
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Transylvania - a dream of mountain jungle, wild flower fields and history*

*TRANSYLVANIA - A DREAM OF MOUNTAIN JUNGLE, WILD FLOWER FIELDS AND HISTORY*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Last primordial jungle of Europe: Țarcu Mountains, Banat*

*LAST PRIMORDIAL JUNGLE OF EUROPE: ȚARCU MOUNTAINS, BANAT*



Țarcu extend on 900 km² and are part of largest area of prehistorical forests from temperate and southern Europe, situated in the Retezat, Țarcu, Godeanu, Mehedinți and Cerna mountains. Țarcu reach a maximum elevation of 2,192 m.




Linda Moțoiu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Govora Monastery, Oltenia*

*GOVORA MONASTERY, OLTENIA*




Founded in 14th century, it was for few centuries Wallachia's main cultural center. Present fortified complex of buildings date from 15th - early 18th centuries.




destinatiidevacanta.blogspot.ros​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cetățeni village in Dâmbovița Defile, Argeș County, Muntenia*

*CETĂȚENI VILLAGE IN DÂMBOVIȚA DEFILE, ARGEȘ COUNTY, MUNTENIA*



Leaota Mountains



Vasile Melinte
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Homorod / Hamruden, Saxon Seat of Rupea, Transylvania*

*HOMOROD / HAMRUDEN, SAXON SEAT OF RUPEA, TRANSYLVANIA*






Homorod is known for its wonderful fortress church. The building process started at the end of the XIII century with a small church having a wooden roof, wall paintings and a belfry. The wall paintings date back to three periods:13th, 14th and 15th centuries. 
The two rings of fortifications date from 15-16th centuries and have never been conquered.





Homorod - Hamruden Wehrkirche by Werner Funk, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Câmpulung, the picturesque capital of Land of Muscel, Muntenia*

*CÂMPULUNG, THE PICTURESQUE CAPITAL OF LAND OF MUSCEL, MUNTENIA*



The city where I spent my years of kindergarten and my first school grade




Muscelpedia​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Baiului Mountains foreground, Bucegi Mountains backdrop*

*BAIULUI MOUNTAINS FOREGROUND, BUCEGI MOUNTAINS BACKDROP* 





Paradisul alb by Sorinmountains, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*White Stones Peak, Vlădeasa Mountains*

*WHITE STONES PEAK, VLĂDEASA MOUNTAINS*






Masivul Vladeasa by Benedek Eduard, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Brașov: the only city in Europe where wilderness lives along medieval heritage*

*BRAȘOV: THE ONLY CITY IN EUROPE WHERE WILDERNESS LIVES ALONG MEDIEVAL HERITAGE*



You have untouched prehistorical jungle not far from here while in the forests of Tâmpa Hill, where the photo is taken, live forty bears, contemplating from height the splendor of the Gothic city whose defending walls and main landmarks (the Old Town Hall, the Black Church were all built built in 14th-1th centuries. The fortifications are entirely preserved on city's side toward Tâmpa and much of them survive on the opposite side. They still include close to twenty towers, plus six massive bastions and five gates.



CalinB​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Neamț Monastery*

*NEAMȚ MONASTERY*



Situated in the mirific Stânișoara Mountains, surrounded by venerable woods, Neamț is Moldavia's largest and most important monastery, also the main cultural center in medieval and pre-modern age. It exists at least since the end of 14th century. The church dates from 1497, the fortress of cells dates from various periods between 1407 - 1821. The eclesial museum displays monastery's rich treasure of old manuscripts and books as well as old liturgical objects.





Mănăstirea Neamț by ReflectedSerendipity, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Romania: the country with a thousand faces*

*ROMANIA: THE COUNTRY WITH A THOUSAND FACES*





Trailer for upcoming British documentary series


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Doamnei ("Lady's") Street, Bucharest*

*DOAMNEI ("LADY'S") STREET, BUCHAREST*







Romania- Bucharest by Alf Igel, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Peleș Royal Castle, Sinaia*

*PELEȘ ROYAL CASTLE, SINAIA*





Peles Castle Romania by Owen Piscopo, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Queen of Carpathians: Piatra Craiului National Park*

*THE QUEEN OF CARPATRHIANS: PIATRA CRAIULUI NATIONAL PARK*



The formidable curved ridge that is Piatra Craiului Massif is considered by mountaineers the finest mountain in Romania. Rising above the dark-green forests around and separating two historical principalities, this shinning white limestone paradise offers fabulous viewpoints from its summits on both worlds: the inner world of Transylvania, "the Land Beyond the Forest" and the outside wortld of the former medieval state of Wallachia. 




uwekarl.de​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Retezat Mountains National Park*

*RETEZAT MOUNTAINS NATIONAL PARK* 




 Choose your path wisely by Ivan Čentéš, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sinaia*

*SINAIA*





P1071779.jpg by Marius Vochin, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mateiaș Mausoleum, Land of Muscel, Muntenia*

*MATEIAȘ MAUSOLEUM, LAND OF MUSCEL, MUNTENIA*



Iezer - Păpușa Mountains




​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sfântu Gheorghe village, Danube Delta*

*SFÂNTU GHEORGHE VILLAGE, DANUBE DELTA*



Sfântu Gheorghe is situated at the mouth of homonimous branch, which is the southern of Delta's three main branches.
The village is not old - 17th century. Before that period, the area was seabed. It was initially a Greek village called Kidrillis and the former name in Romanian - Catarlezi - derives from the Turkish name - Kadirlez.
The serenity of the wide, wild beaches, the poetry of a place where Danube and Black Sea meet, make this place very special.





D5200_2016_08_25_191419 by Oprean Marius, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hadâmbu Monastery, Iași County, Moldavia*

*HADÂMBU MONASTERY, IAȘI COUNTY, MOLDAVIA*




Built in 1659 by the Greek boyar Iani Hadâmbul, the fortified complex was owned and inhabited only by Greek monks until 1863, when together with all monasteries in Romania, suffered the consfiscation of the properties by the Romanian state and becoming poor, was deserted by its inhabitants. The nationalisation of the monastic properties was necessary because at the time most Romanian monasteries were consecrated to Greek monasteries and bishoprics in Greece or Near East, and as the Romanian monasteries were owning almost a quarter of the agricultural land of Romania, a quarter of the agricultural production was going outside the country.





13/365 by Raluca Damian, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Canyon between Turnu Severin and Orșova, border between Oltenia and Banat*

*DANUBE CANYON BETWEEN TURNU SEVERIN AND ORȘOVA, BORDER BETWEEN OLTENIA AND BANAT* 






 Iron Gates I by Malcolm Bott, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sucevița Monastery, Bukovina*

*SUCEVIȚA MONASTERY, BUKOVINA*



"Captured during a week-long road trip exploring the incredible historical beauty and vivid nature of Romania's north-eastern regions. "





Sucevita Monastery and Fortification by Alex Berger, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lunca Gârții, Land of Muscel, Muntenia*

*LUNCA GÂRȚII, LAND OF MUSCEL, MUNTENIA* 



Dâmbovița Valley, flowing between Leaota Mountains and foothills of Iezer Păpușa Mountains (the latter being from where the phot was taken) 



Muscelpedia​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Argeș Gorges, Făgăraș Mountains, Muntenia*

*ARGEȘ GORGES, FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS, MUNTENIA*





2017.08 - Transfăgărășan, Romania by Lukasz Surowiecki, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Were European freedom and democracy was born: Horea, Land of Motzi, Apuseni Mountains (Western Carpathians), Transylvania*

*WHERE EUROPEAN FREEDOM AND DEMOCRACY WAS BORN: HOREA, LAND OF MOTZI, WESTERN CARPATHIANS, TRANSYLVANIA*








Situated in the heart of Western Carpathians (usually called Apuseni), Land of Motzi corresponds with the upper basin of Arieș Rivers, known since antiquity as the main gold mining basin of Europe and of all Old World (including Mediterranean Basin and the Near East - the craddle of civilisation). The gold, the stone (the area was also known as the Land of Stone) and the wood are the three materials defining the Land of Motzi.
The Horea commune was called until 1968 Arada, then was baptized Horea in the memory of the leader of 1784 Romanian Revolt against Hungarian noblemen injustices. Horea was born in Fericet, a village presently with 146 inhabitants, one of the fifteen villages composing Horea commune. 
The Revolt from 1784 was the inspiration source and in certain aspects the model for French 1789 Revolution, which opened the way for freedom and a just, equalitarian society in Europe and the world. French people learned about the Romanian revolt from the newspapers of the time. An illustration from these newspapers with Horea having a savage appearance and wearing the traditional Romanian hat has become "viral" and inspired the use of what was later called _bonnet rouge, Liberty Cap and then Phrygian Hat_.




Horea 3 by Ioan MARIAN, on Flickr









Please re-watch this video made by me from scenes from a Romanian film based on the life of Horea and events of the 1784 Revolt, on the musical background of Horea's Balade, called "Horea's Song", a folk song recalling the events from 234 years ago, interpreted by Nicolae Furdui Iancu, the most beloved folk singer from Land of Motzi:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mangalia*

*MANGALIA *





Mangalia 1 by Ioan MARIAN, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sihla Hermitage, Stânișoara Mountains, Moldavia*

*SIHLA HERMITAGE, STÂNIȘOARA MOUNTAINS, MOLDAVIA*




Deep in the heart of Stânișoara Mountains, miles and miles away from any human settlement, a hermit woman lived tens of years in a cave, in late 17th century, in the forests swarming with bears and wolves and iced during the long and terribly cold winters. After her death, in 18th century, a wooden hermitage was built here. Today, is one of the most spiritual settlements in Romania.
The spectacular cliffs where the cave is, hidden in the forest of tall trees, create a unique atmosphere. From the terrace on which the hermitage is situated, close to the top of the mountain, a large panorama opens to the eyes, over the endless forested ridges of Eastern Carpathians.




Ciprian Constantin Deleu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Secu Monastery, Stânișoara Mountains, Moldavia*

*SECU MONASTERY, STÂNIȘOARA MOUNTAINS, MOLDAVIA*



Fortress monastery built in 1602 deep in the wild, densely forested mountains



basilica.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Colț Castle, Land of Hațeg, Transylvania*

*COLȚ CASTLE, LAND OF HAȚEG, TRANSYLVANIA*



The ruined castle was built at the beginning of 14th century by noble Romanian family Cândea, from the Râu de Mori village. 
The castle is situated at the end of the village and limit of Hațeg Depression, Râușor Valley, that springs from Retezat Mountains. It has the wildest and most spectacular natural setting of all historical buildings in Romania.
Based on similarities of names in the novel and in the history of the castle, it was supposed that its history served as source of inspiration for Jules Verne's 1893 The Carpathian Castle. The French writer may have made a visit in Transylvania between 1882 and 1884, which included Col' Castle. On its turn, the Verne's novel served as source of inspiration for Bram Stoker.
My first meeting with this castle dates from 1981-1984, when, for three winters, I went at some ski camps in Râușor working site, situated upper on the valley. It was a working site of the national hydropower construction company, where my parents were employed. Though a child, I remember being shown the amazing castle on top of its rock. Then, in 1990-1991 (age 18-19) I started my trips around the country and the Colț Castle became my favorite location, while the Land of Hațeg my favorite historical region. I walked tens of km across the Land of Hațeg, enjoying its peaceful nature and villages.





Erdélyi túrák​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Harghita / Hargita Mountains, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*HARGHITA / HARGITA MOUNTAINS, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*





IMG_5200 by andras zsolt, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cernica - island monastery near Bucharest*

* CERNICA ISLAND MONASTERY NEAR BUCHAREST *



Founded in 1609 on two islands on a lake amidst prehistorical Vlăsia Forests. Present buildings from first half of 19th century.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Finest resort of Europe: Băile Herculane, Banat*

*FINEST RESORT OF EUROPE: BĂILE HERCULANE, BANAT *





In 1852, Austrian emperor Franz Joseph said "We have here, in Cerna Valley, the finest resort in Europe". This aerial video may convince that this assertion is true


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Far from civilisation: Făgăraș Mountains*

*FAR FROM CIVILISATION: FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS* 





am13photo.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra lui Țurțugău Peak and Colibița Reservoir, Călimani Mountains, Transylvania*

*PIATRA LUI ȚURȚUGĂU PEAK AND COLIBIȚA RESERVOIR, CĂLIMANI MOUNTAINS, TRANSYLVANIA*




raportdetura1.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău Massif*

*CEAHLĂU MASSIF*






Tura munte Ceahlau 2017 - Dusi.ro by Marian Vulpe, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Olt, Oltenia*

*DEFILE OF OLT, OLTENIA*



A small part of the 47 km long paradisiac waterway. The photo is taken at the beginning of the defile, just after the river left the Transylvanian Plateau, which can be seen in distance. In photo, on left are Lotru Mountains and on right Făgăraș Mountains. The drone stays above the place where is the Broken Tower. In past, here was the border and customs between Transylvania and Wallachia.






(Early) Autumn by DomiKetu, on Flickr








î


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Forest magic: Ciucaș Mountains, Muntenia*

*FOREST MAGIC: CIUCAȘ MOUNTAINS, MUNTENIA*





DSCF0696 by Marian Vulpe, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Forest magic: Bucegi Mountains*

*FOREST MAGIC: BUCEGI MOUNTAINS*





P1600216 by Marian Vulpe, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Forest magic: Cozia Massif*

*FOREST MAGIC: COZIA MASSIF*






P1440069 by Marian Vulpe, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Forest magic: Lepșa Waterfall, Putna - Vrancea Nature Park, Moldavia*

*FOREST MAGIC: LEPȘA WATERFALL, PUTNA - VRANCEA NATURE PARK, MOLDAVIA*






P1030516 by Marian Vulpe, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Forest magic: Lăpuș Mountains, Northern Partium*

*FOREST MAGIC: LĂPUȘ MOUNTAINS, NORTHERN PARTIUM*



Near Băiuț, a village isolated in Lăpuș Mountains, are the last prehistorical forests from Maramureș area. Lăpuș Mountains extend on 330 km² and reach 1,357 m. Situated between taller, more spectacular and more visited Gutâi Mountains and Țibleș Mountains, Lăpuș Mountains are ignored by most tourists.
Please note that by presenting this photo I do not support the theory that violence in animal world is acceptable. My convinction is that any carnivorous species can be turned into herbivore and for knowing how to implement that, scientific studies must be done



wwf.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Greatest bridge on planet from prehistory to 19th century: Drobeta Turnu Severin, Oltenia*

*GREATEST BRIDGE ON PLANET FROM PREHISTORY TO 19TH CENTURY: DROBETA TURNU SEVERIN, OLTENIA*




 Trajan's Bridge, built by Romans in 103-105 to conquer Dacia at Drobeta Turnu Severin (between what is now Romania and Serbia, see video in this post), was the most famous bridge of Antiquity and perhaps the greatest achievement of Roman engineering. It was 1,135 m total lenght, 800 m above Danube's bed. There were wooden arches, each spanning 38 m, set on twenty masonry pillars made of bricks, mortar, and pozzolana cement. The piers were 44 m tall, 17 m wide and 50 m apart.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trajan's_Bridge
There was another bridge across Lower Danube, between Corabia / ancient Sucidava (Romanian bank) and Oescus (Bulgarian bank), built in 328 - Constantine's Bridge - even longer than Trajan's Bridge: 2437 m, 1,137 m of which spanned the Danube's riverbed. Constantine's Bridge is considered the longest ancient river bridge and one of the longest of all time.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Constantine's_Bridge_(Danube)
Though short-lived (Trajan's Bridge was destroyed before 138 while Constantine's Bridge was destroyed before 350), both these bridges remained the biggest on the planet for all the period from prehistory up to 19th century:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Greek_and_Roman_architectural_records
The next longest bridge in Europe after Constantine's Bridge was also built in Romania in 1895: the Saligny Bridge, also across Danube, has a lenght of 2,632 m. At the time, was the second longest bridge in the world:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anghel_Saligny_Bridge


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Forest magic: Retezat Mountains, Transylvania*

*FOREST MAGIC: RETEZAT MOUNTAINS, TRANSYLVANIA*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Saxon fortified church in Transylvania*

*SAXON FORTIFIED CHURCH IN TRANSYLVANIA*






Church fortified in Transylvania by Radu Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sâmbăta Valley, Transylvanian side of Făgăraș Mountains*

*SÂMBĂTA VALLEY, TRANSYLVANIAN SIDE OF FĂGĂRAȘ MOUNTAINS *





Valea Sambetei Hut by Bianca Balan, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hășmaș / Hagymás Mountains, Szekely Land, Transylvania*

*HĂȘMAȘ / HAGYMÁS MOUNTAINS, SZEKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*





Andrei Verdeanu 1 2​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*View from Heroes's Cross, Bucegi Mountains*

*VIEW FROM HEROES' CROSS, BUCEGI MOUNTAINS*



The Heroes' Cross was built in 1926-1928 at an elevatiuon of 2,291 m, above Bușteni Resort. The other resort visible on the left is Azuga. 
28 m tall, the cross holds the world record for tallest cross on a mountain peak.




Cristian Laurențiu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Prometheus stainless steel statue (1965) at Vidraru Reservoir, Muntenia*

*PROMETHEUS STAINLESS STEEL STATUE (1965) AT VIDRARU RESERVOIR, MUNTENIA*



The statue was built and placed as symbol of electricity. Like the artificial lake too, is surrounded by prehistorical, never cut forests that breath an incredible pure air





Peisaje by Dabix Top, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Postăvaru Massif, Burzenland, Transylvania*

*POSTĂVARU MASSIF, BURZENLAND, TRANSYLVANIA*







Poiana Brașov by Mihai Macarie, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*View from Maramureș Mountains toward Borșa Resort and farther, toward Rodna Mountains*

*VIEW FROM MARAMUREȘ MOUNTAINS TOWARD BORȘA RESORT AND FARTHER, TOWARD RODNA MOUNTAINS*







Eduard Benedek​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cetățuia Monastery, Iași, Moldavia*

*CETĂȚUIA MONASTERY, IAȘI, MOLDAVIA*



Fortified complex ("cetățuia" means 'castle' or 'stronghold') built in 1672




Tudor Duică​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Căpățânii Mountains, Oltenia*

*CĂPĂȚÂNII MOUNTAINS, OLTENIA*



These mountains are 70 km long, occupy ¬ 900 km² and reach a maximum elevation of 2,130 m. Their boundaries are marked by Lotru and Latorița rivers to the north, Parâng Mountains toward the west, Olt River toward east and Oltenian Subcarpathians toward south.
The Land of Loviștea - comprising Lotru Basin and the areas east of Olt belonging to Oltenia (between Olt and the boundary with Muntenia) - and the Oltenian Subcarpathians between Râmnicu Vâlcea and Târgu Jiu (the capital cities of Vâlcea and Gorj counties), are the heart and most beautiful part of Oltenia and some of the historically, naturally and culturally finest in Romania, with amazing villages, monasteries, breathtaking mountain wildnernesses, stunning defiles and gorges etc.





DSCN4774 by George Marcu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cornetu fortified hermitage, Olt Defile, Oltenia*

*CORNETU FORTIFIED HERMITAGE, OLT DEFILE, OLTENIA*



Built in 1666, is possibly the only monastery in the world that has a railway tunnel underneath. Through this tunnel the trains pass with a frequency of around one train / hour.





IMG_3999 by Thomas Hänel, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Slănic Moldova Resort, Nemira Mountains, Moldavia*

*SLĂNIC MOLDOVA RESORT, NEMIRA MOUNTAINS, MOLDAVIA*





Partia Nemira​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rucăr, Land of Muscel, Muntenia*

*RUCĂR, LAND OF MUSCEL, MUNTENIA*





Muscelpedia​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rucăr, Land of Muscel, Muntenia*

*RUCĂR, LAND OF MUSCEL, MUNTENIA*





Muscelpedia​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Agapia monastic village, Stânișoara Mountains, Moldavia*

*AGAPIA MONASTIC VILLAGE, STÂNIȘOARA MOUNTAINS, MOLDAVIA*




Tinutul Neamtului​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cioclovina - Grădiștea Muncelului Nature Park, Șureanu Mountains, Transylvania*

*CIOCLOVINA - GRĂDIȘTEA MUNCELULUI NATURE PARK, ȘUREANU MOUNTAINS, TRANSYLVANIA*





cioclovina (17 of 17) by Manolache Robin Alin, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ceahlău Massif*

*CEAHLĂU MASSIF*





_MG_0763-Edit by Alexandru Jitaru, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Union Boulevard, Bucharest*

*UNION BOULEVARD, BUCHAREST*





thecolorrun.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Țarcu Mountains, Banat*

*ȚARCU MOUNTAINS, BANAT*





20170602_104924 by Catalin Serban, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Thieves' Cave near Racoș, Perșani Mountains, Transylvania*

*THIEVES' CAVE NEAR RACOȘ, PERȘANI MOUNTAINS, TRANSYLVANIA*





Apáca - Tolvajos barlang - Ágostonfalva by lraul06, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Câmpulung Moldovenesc, Bukovina*

*CÂMPULUNG MOLDOVENESC, BUKOVINA*




Gabi Mireanu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bălteni Hermitage, north of Bucharest, Muntenia*

*BĂLTENI HERMITAGE, NORTH OF BUCHAREST, MUNTENIA*




The hermitage is situated in the middle of a forest which is a vestige of Vlăsia Forest, that once was spreading from Subcarpathians to the Danube, constituting a natural defence for Bucharest.
The hermitage, in its present form dates from the end of 16th century but according to legend, it replaced a 14th century wooden hermitage.






”St. Nicholas” Church, Bălteni, Ilfov, Romania by Ștefan Chirilescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rodna Mountains National Park & Biosphere Reserve*

*RODNA MOUNTAINS NATIONAL PARK & BIOSPHERE RESERVE*



The Rodna Mountains have one of the longest continuous ridges in Romania, with over 50 km from west to east. The two highest points are Pietrosul Rodnei and Ineu peaks, measuring 2,303 and 2,279 meters respectively. 
The entire Rodna Mountain is included in the Rodna National Park and Biosphere Reserve. This is a 567 km² reservation in Eastern Carpathians with brown bears, lynx, gray wolves, black capercaillies and eagles.




The Rodna Mountains, Romania by Łukasz Bałazy, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mehedinți Mountains, border between Oltenia and Banat*

*MEHEDINȚI MOUNTAINS, BORDER BETWEEN OLTENIA AND BANAT*




jujea.blogspot.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Odorheiu Secuiesc / Székelyudvarhely, Szekely Land, Transylvania*

*ODORHEIU SECUIESC / SZÉKELYUDVARHELY, SZEKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*



Odorheiu Secuiesc is the second largest city in Harghita County, with a population of 34,257, of whom 96% are ethnic Hungarians.
The city, as the former seat of the Udvarhely comitatus, is one of the historical centers of Székely Land. Udvarhely was the location of the first assembly of Székelys in 1357. A fortress was built in the town in 1451.
The town is renowned in the region for its long and distinguished tradition in secondary education. The Tamasi Aron Gimnazium was founded by Jesuits in 1593, being one of the oldest Hungarian institutions of learning (it appears at the beginning of the video at seconds 7-13). 






IMG_8821 by Photos by Christi, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Slănic Moldova Resort, Nemira Mountains, Moldavia*

*SLĂNIC MOLDOVA RESORT, NEMIRA MOUNTAINS, MOLDAVIA*





Mihai Dospinescu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Heroes's Cross, Bucegi Mountains*

*HEROES' CROSS, BUCEGI MOUNTAINS*





Gabriel Prundaru​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

*BUCHAREST*





deposit photos.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*More Bucharest: Revolution Square and Victory Road*

*MORE BUCHAREST: REVOLUTION SQUARE AND VICTORY ROAD*



Victory Road, historically named "Mogoșoaia Road" or "The Wooden Road" (being paved with wood), is the most famous, finest, most history-rich and elegant street of Bucharest. In 17-18th century was lined with residences of boyars, then with houses of bourgeoisie, bank palaces and other representative buildings 



imobiliare.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cozia Massif: a dream of stone, water and jungle*

*COZIA MASSIF: A DREAM OF STONE, WATER AND JUNGLE*





diez.md​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Olteț Gorges, Oltenia*

*OLTEȚ GORGES, OLTENIA*



Olteț ("Little Olt") is one of the ¬ 40 major streams springing from Southern Carpathians and crossing Oltenia from north to south. Olteț marks the limit between Vâlcan and Căpățânii mountains. 
The Olteț Gorges are ones of the most spectacular in country for their depth of hundreds of meters combinated with narronewss which sometimes is less than 3 m.




Zig Zag prin Romania​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Transfăgărășan Highway*

*TRANSFĂGĂRĂȘAN HIGHWAY*






Transfăgăraș Road by UrbexGround, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Were European freedom and democracy was born: Fericet hamlet, Land of Motzi, Transylvania*

*WHERE EUROPEAN FREEDOM AND DEMOCRACY WAS BORN: FERICET HAMLET, LAND OF MOTZI, TRANSYLVANIA*



Situated in the heart of Western Carpathians (usually called Apuseni), Land of Motzi corresponds with the upper basin of Arieș Rivers, known since antiquity as the main gold mining basin of Europe and of all Old World (including Mediterranean Basin and the Near East - the craddle of civilisation). The gold, the stone (the area was also known as the Land of Stone) and the wood are the three materials defining the Land of Motzi.
The Fericet hamlet (146 inhabitants) from present Horea commune is where Horea - the leader of 1784 revolt - was born. 
The Revolt from 1784 was the inspiration source and in certain aspects the model for French 1789 Revolution, which opened the way for freedom and a just, equalitarian society in Europe and the world. French people learned about the Romanian revolt from Gazette de France (like in this edition: http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/bpt6k6269036r.item ), which, like newspapers in many of the Western European countries, has made presentations of the events in Apuseni: Wiener Zeitung, Notizie del Mundo, Gazeta di Parma, Gazette d'Utrecht, Gazette de la Hage, Gazeta de Madrid 




Zig Zag prin Romania​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sinaia*

*SINAIA*






Sinaia, Romania by Carmen Popescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Piatra Mare Massif, Burzenland, Transylvania*

*PIATRA MARE MASSIF, BURZENLAND, TRANSYLVANIA*




Adrian Pleșea​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ciolanu Monastery, Buzău Subcarpathians, Muntenia*

*CIOLANU MONASTERY, BUZĂU SUBCARPATHIANS, MUNTENIA*





Certified in 16th century, has two churches: a smaller one from 1590 and the bigger one from 1828. It is beautifuly situated, in a large meadow among forests, in the hills close to the plain.






















Adrian Pleșea​


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow! what a beautiful country Romania is.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Dobruja*

*DOBRUJA*




Cristian Ghimpe​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube near Brăila, tripoint between Muntenia, Dobruja and Moldavia*

*DANUBE NEAR BRĂILA, TRIPOINT BETWEEN MUNTENIA, DOBRUJA AND MOLDAVIA*





Danube at Braila by danm_cool, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Baia Mare, Northern Partium*

*BAIA MARE, NORTHERN PARTIUM*



Cuprom Phoenix Copper Smelter is a smelter of sulfurous copper ores. Due to the toxic fumes causing acid rain, it has a 351 m chimney, built in 1995, making it the tallest artificial structure in Romania and the third tallest chimney in Europe. The tower is no longer in use.






Turnul combinatului Baia Mare by Emil Burzo, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains, Bukovina*

*RARĂU MOUNTAINS, BUKOIVINA*




Paul Pascu​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Oșorhei, a village near Oradea, Partium*

*OȘORHEI, A VILLAGE NEAR ORADEA, PARTIUM*






2017-10-01 - 011 by Călin-Valentin Miclea, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*14th century Cozia Monastery, Olt River and Cozia Massif, Oltenia*

*14TH CENTURY COZIA MONASTERY, OLT RIVER AND COZIA MASSIF, OLTENIA*





Drone photos by Mihail Oprescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Postăvaru Massif, Burzenland, Transylvania*

*POSTĂVARU MASSIF, BURZENLAND, TRANSYLVANIA*



Bucegi Mountains in backdrop




Portăvaru. by Eva Slusar, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The most backward country of Europe*

*THE MOST BACKWARD COUNTRY OF EUROPE*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Fâstâci Monastery, Vaslui County, Moldavia*

*FÂSTÂCI MONASTERY, VASLUI COUNTY, MOLDAVIA*


A sample of 18th century Moldavian architecture, built in 1721



vremeanoua.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Deva Royal Stronghold, Hunedoara County, Transylvania*

*DEVA ROYAL STRONGHOLD, HUNEDOARA COUNTY, TRANSYLVANIA*



Built in 13th century on top of a extinct volcanic cone, now an amazing natural reserve with wild animals, including horned vipers





Drone photos by Mihail Oprescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Timișoara, city of flowers and pigeons - video by me*

*TIMIȘOARA, CITY OF FLOWERS AND PIGEONS - VIDEO BY ME*


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

Great job! :cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Fair in Ciacova - video by me*

Thank you Bela!

Still in Banat, video shot this morning:



*FAIR IN CIACOVA - VIDEO BY ME*




The fair is hold monthly, on each month's last Sunday. People from villages in the area come to sell, see and buy all kind of products, much part of them being ofcourse agriculture-specific. 
The fair begun to be hold in 1823, when Ciacova received such a grant from Austrian emperor.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*The bridges across Danube at Fetești, Bărăgan Steppe, Muntenia*

*THE BRIDGES ACROSS DANUBE AT FETEȘTI, BĂRĂGAN STEPPE, MUNTENIA*



Built in 1895 (the one in background, now out of use) and 1987 (the one in foreground)





IR 15581 - 29.04.2018 by Victor Silaghi, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Saxon Lutheran church in Sibiu / Härmeschtat*

*SIBIU / HÄRMESCHTAT*




*************.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*What is peace? Horaița Monastery, Vânători - Neamț nature Park*

*WHAT IS PEACEFULNESS? HORAIȚA MONASTERY, VÂNĂTORI - NEAMȚ NATURE PARK, MOLDAVIA*



The monastery is situated deep in the mirific, densely forested Stânișoara Mountains. 
Founded in 1822, the church was finished in 1867



doxologia.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rarău Mountains, Bukovina*

*RARĂU MOUNTAINS, BUKOVINA*






2009_0626Deschi0226 by Francisc Nistiriuc, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube Delta*

*DANUBE DELTA*




clubulfoto.com​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*2,000 years old Băile Herculane Spa and Cerna Valley, border between Banat and Oltenia*

*2,000 YEARS OLD BĂILE HERCULANE SPA AND CERNA VALLEY, BORDER BETWEEN BANAT AND OLTENIA*



Photos are taken from top of Domogled Massif, which rises majestically above the resort, covered in black pines hanging above abysses.
Across Domogled goes the historical frontier between the medieval Kingdom of Hungary (and its successors Austrian Empire and Austria-Hungary dualism) and the Principality of Wallachia (and its successor, Kingdom of Romania), more exactly the province of Oltenia.




amazingromania.net​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iași - building designed by Gustave EIffel*

*IAȘI - BUILDING DESIGND BY GUSTAVE EIFFEL*






Iasi 2016 (Romania) by Jon Hoogendijk, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Siret River at Adjudu Vechi village, Vrancea County, Moldavia*

*SIRET RIVER AT ADJUDU VECHI VILLAGE, VRANCEA COUNTY, MOLDAVIA*




Iulian Oancia​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Zăbala / Zabola, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*ZĂBALA / ZABOLA, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*


The Calvin church was built in 15th century as a Catholic church



Zig Zag prin Romania​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Somewhere in Sălaj County, Partium*

*SOMEWHERE IN SĂLAJ COUNTY, PARTIUM*





Biserica din lemn Petris by Werner Funk, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Alba Iulia / Gyulafehérvár / Weißenburg, Transylvania*

*ALBA IULIA / GYULAFEHÉRVÁR / WEISSENBURG, TRANSYLVANIA*






Aerials Maramures by Mihail Oprescu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Azuga Resort, Baiului (foreground) and Bucegi (backdrop) mountains, border between Muntenia and Transylvania*

*AZUGA RESORT, BAIULUI (FOREGROUND) AND BUCEGI (BACKDROP) MOUNTAINS, BORDER BETWEEN MUNTENIA AND TRANSYLVANIA*




azugavillas.ro​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Madarasi Peak, Harghita Mountains, Székely Land, Transylvania*

*MADARASI PEAK, HARGHITA MOUNTAINS, SZÉKELY LAND, TRANSYLVANIA*





Madarasi Hargita by Nagy Barna, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucharest*

*BUCHAREST*





Izvor Park, Bucharest by Dimitris Kamaras, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Bucegi Mountains*

*BUCEGI MOUNTAINS*





Old tree watching sunset over the mountains by David R, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Nocrich - Saxon peasant castle - Hârtibaciu Valley, Southern Transylvania*

*NOCRICH - SAXON PEASANT CASTLE - HÂRTIBACIU VALLEY, SOUTHERN TRANSYLVANIA*





Nocrich: Biserica evanghelică fortificată by Daniel ENGELVIN, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Land of Vrancea, Moldavia*

*LAND OF VRANCVEA, MOLDAVIA*





EPOS WP09 by EPOS - European Plate Observing System, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Iași*

*IAȘI*







043A9759 by Bursuc Mihai, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Paltinu, Bukovina*

*PALTINU, BUKOVINA*





Paltinu, Suceava by Dana Cristea, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Timișoara - photo by me*

*TIMIȘOARA - PHOTO BY ME*






ROMANILOR (ROMANS') SQUARE, TIMIȘOARA by Carpathianland, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Măcin Mountains, Dobruja*

*MĂCIN MOUNTAINS, DOBRUJA*







Dobrogea landscape by Mircea Negulici, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mehedinți Mountains, Oltenia*

*MEHEDINȚI MOUNTAINS, OLTENIA*






Altex Travel by Altex Travel, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Transfăgărășan Highway*

*TANSFĂGĂRĂȘAN HIGHWAY*






Transfagarasan by Calin Sirbu, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca / Kolozsvár*

*CLUJ-NAPOCA / KOLOZSVÁR*






A silent ... evening by paleximage, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Șanț village, Land of Năsăud, Transylvania*

*ȘANȚ VILLAGE, LAND OF NĂSĂUD, TRANSYLVANIA*






Sant by Arnaud constanta, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Defile of Olt, Oltenia*

*DEFILE OF OLT, OLTENIA*






Noul Pod Valea Oltului by Bratu George, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Sibiu / Hermannstadt*

*SIBIU / HERMANNSTADT*






Piața Mare, Sibiu by Parparita Mihai, on Flickr


----------



## Daniel//21 (Jul 4, 2015)

Salina Ocnele Mari De Sarbatori 122021


----------

